# Analog Squared Paper Discussion Thread.



## rudi0504

Hi All 

I want Sharing portable headphone amplifier TU -05b from Analog Squared Paper audio company In Japan AS follow 

http://www.ab.auone-net.jp/~s-and-e/


Full tube portable 3S4 
Headphone Amplifier TU-05b 

In response to requests from owners of the TU-03s series is unique design TU-05, from the housing that was more compact and lighter, has achieved high portability and modular frame structure. Without muddy buck-boost switching power supply with improved efficiency, the use of lithium-ion battery, the purity of the TU series, it is a full tube headphone amplifier ultimate newly reconstructed. You can vacuum tube can be replaced easily like a lens of a SLR camera, and you can feel the difference in sound, Nde enjoy the tube than ever. 
Symmetric design circle white illumination tradition, with no plug-in starter switch, were examined in black anodized, to ensure a high robustness. 

Specifications Output 30mW +30 mW 
Compatible headphones 8Ω ~ 200Ω 
F 30 ~ 30,000 [Hz] 
W 130 H44 D180 [mm] 
Charger power only

Please see the pictures below


----------



## flatmap

Very sweet.  Love the retro leather carrying case.


----------



## ianmedium

*REFERENCE SECTION FOR TUBE ROLLING FOR BOTH TU-05 AND TU-06 AMPS PLUS... GERMAN GUYS HEADPHONE AND POWER JACK MODIFICATION! UPDATE: FACTORY CODE REFERENCE MATERIAL!*


*BRIMAR AND MULLARD CODE INFO*


_*Military valves have different markings to commercial valves. Most have a CV number (CV = common valve) It is best explained with an example. I recently sold some E88CC or 6922 with the following markings CV2492 KB/AD ZF. Decoded this means:

CV2492 is saying this is an E88CC or 6922 or any other equivalvent - ie a high class 6DJ8 or ECC88.

K is saying this valve has been made to specification K1001 or K1006 if it had been a J it would have meant it was made to a JAN or MIL spec.

B is saying the qualification approval was given by a UK authority, if it had been a U it would be US or a D for Australia or an X for DERAD Air approval.

AD is the factory identification code in this case Brimar rochester plant. There are several pages of codes and some of those you might look out for as well respected makers of valves are D Mullards Mitcham, DA Mullard Blackburn, DB Mullard Salford, DC Mullard Whytleafe, DE Mullard Fleetwood, DF Mullard Waddon, DH Phillips France, L MOV pre 1951, Q English electric, QB Marconi, QC marconi, R Ferranti, Z MO Hammersmith, ZA MOV Gateshead, ZB MOV Perivale, ZC MOV springvale, ZD MOV Dover.

ZF is the date code which was 1968 June. . The first letter representing the year starting at A for 1945 and second the month so AA would be 1945 January, AB is 1945 February and NF 1956 June and so on with I and O not being used.

There is another system of date marking used from about 1965 onwards and that consisted of four digits, the first two being the year and the last two being the week so 6407 would be February 1964. The date code was the date the code was put on the valve so if there may be an earlier manufacturers code on the valve as well.

If you have found this useful please vote YES below as this will enable more people to see it and encourage me to write more guides on valves. If there is something incorrect please email me and tell me so i can put it right.

*_


*PHILIPS CODE INFO*

http://www.pauls-roehren.de/downloads/PhilipsCodeListAB.pdf


*Ian's Tube Cleaning Method*

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_9305627


*German Guys Tube Compatibility table*

TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY LIST:

TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY LIST:

DF91 STAGE:

tubesame typeheater voltagemAcompatible (if)powersave moderemark
DF911T4, W17, 1K2, 1F31.4V 50mAyesnotested
 1T4T, 1T4SF1.4V 25mAyesno 
DF9041U41.4V 50mAyesnotested
DF961AJ4, 1F33, EP2021.4V 25mAyesnotested
DF971AN51.4V 25mApin 4 and 5 connectednotested
1F34 1.2V ?heater voltage resistornonot tested yet


DL92 STAGE:

tubesame typeheater voltagemAcompatible (if)powersave moderemark 
DL923S4, VT-174, CV8201.4V 2x50mAyesyestested 
 3S4T1.4V 2x25mAyesyes 
DL911S41.4V 100mApin one disconnectednotested 
1L33 1.4V 50mApin one disconnectednotested 






*GERMAN GUY'S TUBE ROLLING EXPERIMENTS (TU-05)*

standard tube rating form:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/795#post_9593228

tu-05 with lorenz - philips combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610188

valvo and lorenz tube combos:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/885#post_9610868
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612010

telefunken:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612467

siemens tubes and short summary:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612624

valvo red label:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/915#post_9613134

listening to different interconnects:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/930#post_9614421

tube rolling: ultron tubes:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614695


tube rolling: valvo red label - tung-sol ken rad combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1020

summary and valvo red label - lorenz combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1050#post_9624911
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1080#post_9629496

tube rolling: telefunken df904:
www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9632746
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1185#post_9639203

tube rolling: lorenz df96 - philips dl92 combo first listening impressions:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643209

tube rolling: lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9650382

tube rolling: philips df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1425#post_9669643

*GERMAN GUYS MODIFICATION*


TU-05 TWIN OUTPUT MODIFICATION

Here is my documention on how to modify the tu-05 with a rear 6.3 mm headphone out.

some initial thoughts before you start doing the same modification:

you how to say should know what you can do with electronic parts and what better not:
- bending
- heat resistance when soldering near by
- ...

some basic knowledge is recommended:
- electronic parts and electronics
- how to use a multimeter
- how to desolder and solder
- ...

before starting one should think that something can goes wrong, no success, there is a damage, failure etc:
- ability to debug analog electronics may be needed

for the work and metal work - especially the large hole for the neutrik jack:
- all the tools in place?
- a fine resonant free drilling machine
- a small to tiny electronics soldering iron (not the 100 watt tin can soldering version)

things i used (a maybe not complete list):
- cables, shrink-on tube, tape, pressured air, solder, clips, tool for cable-demanteling, different claws, fine and medium rasps with different shapes, shaping tools, drills for metal, screwdrivers with the exact size, heat gun, digital multimeter, sandpaper, a small brush, vaccum cleaner, 2 litres of coffee, 5 hours, screw clamps to fix the drilling machine on the table, small woodplate, two plates and two wood pieces under the amp while drilling, 6.3mm neutrik jack, 2nd as reserve, superglue or screws for the neutrik jack, knife, toothpicker, pieces of cardboard, ...

if you have decided to do this modification:
- always use a brush, pressured air and a vacuum cleaner to after each step remove all (and be absolutely sure that there are NO) aluminium parts, particles and dust left.
- check everything, charging, channels left right correct, two headphones at the same time, charging while listening, ...

so much fun doing the same modification .....

Opening the amp..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Removing the battery..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Removing the power jack..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Preparing the amp for the next steps..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Installing the power jack in its new front position..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Preparing the hole for the Neutrik 6.3mm jack..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Partly assembling the amp for the next steps..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Reassembling the battery and power jack..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Assembling the additional cables for the rear headphone out and Neutrik 6.3mm jack..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Amp completely assembled, open..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#

Amp completely assembled closed case and case closed!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1710#


----------



## rudi0504

ianmedium said:


> Subscribed to this! I wonder what the price is... Just imagine, a mini Kondo Audio Note style portable amp, oh lordy!




Looks beautiful , could Be expensive because the analog squared paper is DIY company


----------



## beta247

i'm in love!


----------



## rudi0504

Dear Anak Chan and Cura Wong or who else Head Fier friends In Japan.

Can You try This portable Tube amp TU - 5 B from analog squared paper on Tokyo Fuji Avic 
Next week and please Share Your impresion here.

Until Now One of the best portable / trasportable Tube is Alo Pan Am With matching pair Tube from 
Telefunken .

Thank you


----------



## ianmedium

Just having a chat on facebook with them, apparently it is already out and a hybrid if I have it correctly next month. Have asked the price and await details and will update! scrolling down their website page I see it is the equivalent of $1070


----------



## Excellsior

looks interesting, do they ship to the US?


----------



## ianmedium

He is looking into all the matters pertaining to exporting, very friendly fellow and I am very seriously considering this amp. He mentioned it can be tuned to your specific headphones and there are multiple up grade paths as it is a pretty much bespoke product.
The price is 85,000 Yen which is around the $1000 mark.

If you use Facebook you can find the company under their name there. I get a really good feeling from him from my communications.


----------



## ianmedium

Man, I am seriously working hard at making this happen!


----------



## planx

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Man, I am seriously working hard at making this happen!


 
   
  Oh you're getting one? Hehehe time to meet up with you when you do


----------



## ianmedium

planx said:


> Oh you're getting one? Hehehe time to meet up with you when you do




Lets just say I am doing some finagling at this moment


----------



## Girls Generation

Gotta relisten to those stainless steel beasts of yours again in order to organize my thoughts. 
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Lets just say I am doing some finagling at this moment


 
   
  Hope you get these in so we can have an interesting listen 8)


----------



## ianmedium

girls generation said:


> Gotta relisten to those stainless steel beasts of yours again in order to organize my thoughts.
> 
> Hope you get these in so we can have an interesting listen 8)




Any Time mate, any time. I am very motivated about this amp, something in my gut says it will be a great match for the PF's!


----------



## planx

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Any Time mate, any time. I am very motivated about this amp, something in my gut says it will be a great match for the PF's!


 
   
  Party at Ian's!


----------



## zluk

Looks really nice,  but a bit too big..


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## flatmap

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Any Time mate, any time. I am very motivated about this amp, something in my gut says it will be a great match for the PF's!


 
  Did the deal go through?  Interested to hear your impressions!


----------



## ianmedium

OK Folks. I am not sure but I think I can now proudly say that I am the first headfier to own this amp. Mine serial#10 in silver arrived this morning!

I am charging it as I type but have had a quick listen and, well, lets just say I like what I hear! I will hold back on any more thoughts until I have given this amp a few hours under its belt. All I can say is Di-Ma san is an amplifier genius!

The amp comes in a beautiful wooden box, charger is included and the amp comes with some charge already. My version has a few extras. The higher quality capacitors Higher quality volume pot and an impedance selector.

To switch on the amp one makes sure the volume pot is set to low then plug in your headphones, the action of plugging in the headphones switches on the amp. Mine is I believe the first to have the orange colour glow from the volume knob. I like this as it matches the tubes.

Anyway, just a quick report. I will post a review thread soon but I could not be happier with this amp. My PF's sound even better and who knows, I will plug the LCD's in and may end up loving them again as well!

Here are three very quick pictures!

The beautiful hand crafted box with my iPod /CLAS on top to show you the size.



Next up a couple of the amp!


----------



## ianmedium

Just one more with everything switched on so you can see the warm orange glow of this wonderful amp.


----------



## ianmedium

Just for info the tube set on this amp consists of two Tung-Sol 3S4 tubes and two Sylvania 1U4 tubes which I believe are pentodes.

This amp has oodles of power in reserve. With both my LCD2's and PF's there is no need to take the amp of low gain.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

This looks very cool indeed. It looks way to large for me to consider it portable though.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah. I would say this is transportable rather than portable. Great as a home headphone amp as well but equally good for when on Holiday or visiting relatives or friends and wanting high quality music.


----------



## Currawong

Very interesting! First time since the RWA and old Stax portable that I've seen a significantly-sized portable amp like this.


----------



## rudi0504

ianmedium said:


> OK Folks. I am not sure but I think I can now proudly say that I am the first headfier to own this amp. Mine serial#10 in silver arrived this morning!
> 
> I am charging it as I type but have had a quick listen and, well, lets just say I like what I hear! I will hold back on any more thoughts until I have given this amp a few hours under its belt. All I can say is Di-Ma san is an amplifier genius!
> 
> ...




Congrats Ian and I am waiting your impression compare to alo pan am or woo audio Wa 6


----------



## iwannasomepho

Wow. That is sweet.


----------



## ianmedium

So I thought I would open this baby up and take a look inside and am very impressed at the neat and quality work done by Shikata san. Love the hand written note as to date of finished build and built for me , just makes it that more personal.

I am really enjoying the sound of this amp, it reaches deep into the recording and extracts a lot of detail but at the same time is very musical and conveys the emotion of the performance really well. There is no noise to speak of even with my sensitive Piano Forte's. Perhaps a little shish noise if there is no music playing and the volume is turned right up. But at normal listening levels and even with quiet passages in music there is no noise other than that of the acoustic of the recording venue.

I think the only negative I can point out so far is that if one turns the stepped volume knob with no music playing their is a faint tinging sound, likewise if one taps the casework with no music playing the same faint tinging sound can be heard so I really would not recommend the beautiful leather case option as I do not think this amp is suitable for that sort of portable use.

I have knocked together a little wooden stand which has cork feet on the bottom where the amp rests and those silicon furniture savers on the side cheeks of wood which keeps the amp from toppling over and have found doing this avoids a great deal of those little tings.

Likewise do not have this within two feet of your computer as it will pick up noise from electronics such as that.

Having said that I do not care! With a little good housekeeping this amp sings and brings so much more emotion and feeling to my music collection. It also shows how very good the CLAS and Piano fortes really are. It seems to allow good equipment to shine even more! I will write more once I have a hundred hours on it but so far I am as you can tell, very happy with this purchase.. Oh, and the warm glow of the tubes as I listen to music just puts me in the mood even more! 

Some pictures of the inside.


----------



## Swimsonny

ooh very nice!


----------



## juntom10

Wow.. This looks so awesome!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Just a little update, been chatting with the maker and apparently the ting noises I hear should settle down with burn in, will report back and I just wanted to add, I reported them with openness in mind, they truly are so minor as to be a non event in every day use.


----------



## MuppetFace

Thanks for the impressions, Ian.
   
  The "tinging" noise you describe sounds to me like the tubes settling. It's not uncommon in tube amps to hear this; basically it's due to the microphonics of the tubes and casing.


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you so much for that info MF, I really appreciate it. Though I have listened to many tube amps over the years this is the first I have owned so your thoughts are really helpful. Any advice on good housekeeping with tubes? 

I read somewhere it is good to clean the contacts with isopropyl alcohol?

I do like the way a tube amp is a more interactive thing than a solid state. It is like a machine has some soul which I love.

Thanks so much again, You are always such a mine of useful and helpful information.


----------



## smial1966

Could this `tinging' be alleviated by fitting tube dampers or will it fade as the tubes settle?
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Thanks for the impressions, Ian.
> 
> The "tinging" noise you describe sounds to me like the tubes settling. It's not uncommon in tube amps to hear this; basically it's due to the microphonics of the tubes and casing.


----------



## MuppetFace

Tube microphonics have never been enough of a bother for me to try dampers, but that could work. In my experience it usually happens more when the amp is first powered up; once the amp have been left on for a while the tubes have warmed up and don't "pop" anymore.
   
  Cleaning the pins of tubes is a good idea if they're dirty, only because it improves contact. A dirty tube can produce buzzing or other static noise. Clean tubes will settle just as much however, it's just natural as far as I know.
   
  An experiment: try gently tapping one of the tubes with your fingernail (don't contact it with your skin or you may burn yourself). If the sound is remotely similar to what you've been hearing, then it's the microphonics of the tubes. Don't worry, tapping the tubes or bumping the amp chassis wont hurt them. Just don't hurt yourself!


----------



## cooperpwc

That is a beautiful amp, Ian! 
   
  Really curious about the impedance selector. That could be gold. What are the settings?


----------



## smial1966

*cooperpwc,*
   
*I was curious about this too and emailed the designer. Apparently there are three impedance possibilities -   (Lo (~ 32ohm), Mid (16 ~ 64ohm), Hi(32ohm ~ 200ohm) and two can be specified on the amplifier to correspond with the sliding switch. *
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> That is a beautiful amp, Ian!
> 
> Really curious about the impedance selector. That could be gold. What are the settings?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *cooperpwc,*
> 
> *I was curious about this too and emailed the designer. Apparently there are three impedance possibilities -   (Lo (~ 32ohm), Mid (16 ~ 64ohm), Hi(32ohm ~ 200ohm) and two can be specified on the amplifier to correspond with the sliding switch. *
> 
> *Andy.*


 
   
  Thanks! But darned if I understand it...
   
  So if one is using 16 ohm headphones (like Ian's PF IX), would one be better with Lo (as one would expect) or Mid?


----------



## ianmedium

Paul and Smial.

This is the great thing about Shikata San. If there is something one needs is accommodates! I told him the headphones I would be using and he set the gain to two settings with that in mind. First is low which is 8~32ohm and the second is mid 16~120

There is also an option of hi which is 64~200 if you need that. I think he set mine as they are so that no matter what setting the PF's would always be safe. I will be taking the amp to my local coffee shop this morning and meeting a friend as he wants to try them out with the K701's I gave him a couple of years ago, will report back later!

Also, about the tinging. It has all gone now! I think it is three fold. One, it has more hours on it. Two I have increased the damping a little in the cradle I have made for it so as to separate it more from its physical environment and three. As the tubes are NOS I thought it would not do any harm to do what MF suggested so I cleaned the pins with pure alcohol and replaced them.

This has no led to absolutely zero noise when playing even the quietest passages of music and the slight swish noise with no music playing and volume turned to max is now not there either. I had no idea tube amps could be so quiet!

For info, he quotes battery life as 7 hours. For info purposes I tested this and he is spot on. It then takes two and a half hours to fully charge again but he recommends not draining the battery completely so on average with a couple of hours still left on the battery your looking at an hour and a half charge time.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Paul and Smial.
> 
> This is the great thing about Shikata San. If there is something one needs is accommodates! I told him the headphones I would be using and he set the gain to two settings with that in mind. First is low which is 8~32ohm and the second is mid 16~120


 
   
  Ah! The ability properly to drive 8~32 ohms is remarkable for a tube amp. Very cool.


----------



## ianmedium

Couple of things from Shikita sans Facebook page.

First, he has today introduced a portable hybrid tube amp, looks much smaller than mine and the tube section runs two 1U4's
Here is a link to his web page though it looks like the words are not up yet.
http://www.analog2p.com/tur06/tur.html

Secondly, I have no idea what these mean but these are two Oscilloscope readings from the TU-05. His comments on them accompany them.

"Fully synchronous step-down and step-up switching switching, eliminating the noise of the beat.(DDC 3.0)"



"Beautiful impulse response"


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Couple of things from Shikita sans Facebook page.
> 
> First, he has today introduced a portable hybrid tube amp, looks much smaller than mine and the tube section runs two 1U4's
> Here is a link to his web page though it looks like the words are not up yet.
> http://www.analog2p.com/tur06/tur.html


 
  I saw the post on facebook, and if price is good, I would really want to get one 
   
  Somehow, the leather bag for TUR06 looks very nice


----------



## juntom10

And, I am not sure..but I think he meant noise can be eliminated by doing step up and step down switching??
   
  When I look at the first picture, when the signal is stepped up to 45V ish (probe1) from 5V ish(probe2), I see the reduced noise....I think that's what he meant? :0


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, when it comes to technical things I am about as knowledgable as a lump of coal  it is a very very quiet amp even with the PF's which are pretty sensitive.

I am now having fun researching about tubes and have ordered a few so far so will have some fun tube rolling soon!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> I saw the post on facebook, and if price is good, I would really want to get one
> 
> Somehow, the leather bag for TUR06 looks very nice


 
  Any idea if these are up for sale?


----------



## ianmedium

The bag or amp? I think both are now up for sale but for me the page words do not show up as Japanese writing so I can't translate it Di-Ma is really friendly, I would send him an email and ask.


----------



## SoundFreaq

I have already emailed some questions to him about it. No response yet.


----------



## ianmedium

soundfreaq said:


> I have already emailed some questions to him about it. No response yet.




Give him a day or so, he is normally really quick but remember he is doing this all by himself.. Also, I keep forgetting about the time difference thing. I am really looking forward to hearing what he has to say!


----------



## SoundFreaq

Oh sure, I am always patient when dealing with overseas communication. No worries.


----------



## juntom10

I asked him on his facebook, but no reply yet. I will let you know when I get an answer.


----------



## ianmedium

Facebook is a good way to go as well. Di-Ma really deserves to do well. His work is first class.


----------



## ianmedium

Happiness is a warm tube....



Muddy Waters Folk Singer album on the Classic/CLAS (Wav hence no art), Piano Fortes in my ears and a killer amp to make this dark and cold winters night oh so more comfortable... Bliss!


----------



## ianmedium

Di-Ma just posted on FB that the cost of the new hybrid is going to be around 50'000 yen, around US $560 at current exchange rates.

He also said he designed the side panels that protect the tubes to cut the 2.4ghz wifi frequency which it does.. Very effectively!


----------



## smial1966

*Arrived yesterday...*
   
   

   
   

   
*Charging now... *
   
*Andy.*


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic Andy, I am really looking forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## MuppetFace

Wow, the black version looks pretty sexy.
   
  I may be getting a larger amp made by Di-Ma using 6ZP1 tubes and nice transformers, though it'll take a bit of time because he's working on the TU-05 and 06 primarily at the moment (understandable). I'm just a wee bit hesitant to take the plunge because it would be the first time he's made this amp, and ultimately he doesn't know what to expect beyond it sounding more powerful than the portable amps.
   
  Even with the 6ZP1, I'm considering trying the hybrid TU-06.


----------



## smial1966

*Initial impressions are very favorable after swapping the supplied tubes for some NOS Mullards - the stock tubes sounded a bit tizzy/microphonic. I've only had a quick listen and will post an in-depth review after a day or two. *
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Fantastic Andy, I am really looking forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Andy. The stock tubes do settle down as MF suggested. I have myself ordered a complete set of Mullards from a UK seller so we will be able to compare!


----------



## SoundFreaq

Straight from Di-am about the TUR06

"Thank you for massage!
Sorry, TUR is not on sale yet.
I just have to be ready.
I think the price is 50 000 yen or less.

It size is W140*D100*H34
(I would be the smallest in MT tube amplifier equipped with a separate
left and right.)

I think, depending on the brand of vacuum tubes, you can know
difference such as having a strong bass and clean treble.

I will announce if it's on sale in the Web site and the FB!"

Ill follow up with when he thinks it might be ready to go on sale.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Happiness is a warm tube....
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy Waters Folk Singer album on the Classic/CLAS (Wav hence no art), Piano Fortes in my ears and a killer amp to make this dark and cold winters night oh so more comfortable... Bliss!


 
   
  Awesome pic.
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *Arrived yesterday...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome news.


----------



## smial1966

*ianmedium,*
   
*Would you mind posting a photo of the cradle/frame that you constructed for the TU-05b. As I've noticed that the amplifier is quite easy to inadvertently knock over, which while not causing any immediate damage is quite disconcerting nevertheless! *
   
*Thanks,*
   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks Andy. The stock tubes do settle down as MF suggested. I have myself ordered a complete set of Mullards from a UK seller so we will be able to compare!


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> *ianmedium,*
> 
> *Would you mind posting a photo of the cradle/frame that you constructed for the TU-05b. As I've noticed that the amplifier is quite easy to inadvertently knock over, which while not causing any immediate damage is quite disconcerting nevertheless! *
> 
> ...




Just taken three quick shots. Firstly please excuse the non-existant woodworking skills! Also, I have not punch sunk the nails yet or sanded the edges or given it a coat of varnish as to be honest I have been listening to to much music!

Now. The reason for the design is this. I listen in the main to music in my bedroom. I have a chair at the end of my bed and my bed has a flat wooden end piece so I constructed this to straddle that wood, sort of lock it in. Then I nailed and glued (all of this is just nailed and glued, I just wanted to knock something up quickly!) two lengths of wood which acts as the stabilizers for the amp. 

You don't need anything too deep, this is more than enough to keep the amp stable. I then stuck table savers to the inside of these wooden cheeks ( the silicone things one puts under object so as not to scratch tables) I did this so as to hold the amp securely but at the same time make removing the amp easy and non damaging to the amp.

Then on the base where the amp sits I placed four cork table savers and then cut a piece of silicone mat, the type used for the tops of car dashboards so that you can hold your phone there safely. I found this essential in aiding damping of the amp.

My experimentation has shown that the sound is a little clearer when the amp is in the cradle but it is a really small amount, nothing to worry about!

I must admit these pictures have now shamed me into finishing this off properly and once again, please excuse the terrible construction quality. I have zero woodworking skills!







I am going to construct one for table use and I have a friend turning me some oak cones A'la Russ Andrews which I will glue onto the base to help isolation.

Oh, and the wood I believe is Poplar. The whole thing cost under CAD$10!


----------



## ianmedium

As you can see, this is quite long, two reasons, one, it was off cuts of wood from my local store so I took what they had and two, the length for my application increases stability.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Mr. Shikada followed up with that he is anticipating an April/May launch on the TUR-06.


----------



## ianmedium

soundfreaq said:


> Mr. Shikada followed up with that he is anticipating an April/May launch on the TUR-06.




Oh great, that is not too far off especially considering he is a one man band!


----------



## MuppetFace

@ Ian:
   
  Awesome solution! Looks pretty good, too. If you find the time, try sanding it a bit and finishing it with a nice dark wood stain. You could use the extra space in the back to store some cables or maybe your PFs when you aren't using them.


----------



## ianmedium

muppetface said:


> @ Ian:
> 
> Awesome solution! Looks pretty good, too. If you find the time, try sanding it a bit and finishing it with a nice dark wood stain. You could use the extra space in the back to store some cables or maybe your PFs when you aren't using them.




Thanks MF, that is exactly what I am going to do. I will drive the nails in and cover with sealer then I think a nice walnut stain and a few coats of lacquer to give it a bit of gloss. I have also sourced a neater looking piece of silicone pad rather than that old bit of green stuff. This thread has now inspired me to get this done this week!


----------



## SoundFreaq

This may need to change to an Analog Paper^2 Discussion and Appreciation Thread. 
   
  I asked Shikada if I could have the first TUR-06 he makes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That would be really neat.


----------



## ianmedium

You know, that is a really great idea! I love the thought of you having number one in the line! I love having number 10! I had no idea what I would end up with.
Andy, did you go for the upgrades? I love the upgraded stepped pot on mine.


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium

Yes sir, I opted for upgraded everything and will post some internal photo's of the amplifier tomorrow and we can compare the components.

Does this make me a thermionic geek?!? :wink_face:

Andy.



ianmedium said:


> You know, that is a really great idea! I love the thought of you having number one in the line! I love having number 10! I had no idea what I would end up with.
> Andy, did you go for the upgrades? I love the upgraded stepped pot on mine.


----------



## ianmedium

We should be identical then on the internal, especially if you have the gain selector. How are you finding the Mullards? I have to wait for mine to come from the UK!

I think this amp is turning us both into Thermionic geeks!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much Rudi for changing the name of the thread and thank you again for introducing me to this wonderful company!


----------



## rudi0504

soundfreaq said:


> This may need to change to an Analog Paper^2 Discussion and Appreciation Thread.
> 
> I asked Shikada if I could have the first TUR-06 he makes
> 
> ...




Thank you for Your and Ian sugestion 
I have already change The thread james follow Your suggestion
I Hope all Happy With Analog Paper product 
Please Share Your impression about TUR - 06 Here


----------



## kiwirugby

Time to start saving those pennies.  Thanks to one and all for getting all the information you did on the release.  Much appreciated.


----------



## SoundFreaq

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for Your and Ian sugestion
> I have already change The thread james follow Your suggestion
> I Hope all Happy With Analog Paper product
> Please Share Your impression about TUR - 06 Here




Thanks much for changing the name - though I got it confused. It should be Analog^2 Paper...

I anticipate this thread will be filled with this budding company's fantastic offerings. Can't wait to see what the future holds.


----------



## MuppetFace

Yeah, it's the Analog that's squared not the Paper.
   
_That would be too obvious_.
   
  : P


----------



## ianmedium

OK, Help me fellow forum members, I have become a tubeAholic! :blink:

I have just this minute ordered yet another set of tubes, this time some NOS Brimar's from the UK! None of my previous orders have arrived yet, I think next week I will be awash in a sea of glass! Its not like I don't love the sound of the amp with the stock tubes either.. Though for clarity I do think the sylvania's are a weak link as the microphonics have returned a little.

Great thing about these tubes ( I had better get used to saying Valves again once I return to the UK to live at some point!) is that it does not cost a fortune to experiment. Most I have paid is $7.88 for a Mullard.


----------



## cooperpwc

Ian, where are you buying your valves at these great prices?


----------



## ianmedium

Paul. I have done some due diligence and found a seller in the UK with an excellent reputation, also one in Ontario with similar reputation. Both are from the dredded ebay but both sellers have been used by tube loving friends with no issues.

I will PM you their stores.


----------



## cooperpwc

Thanks, Ian.


----------



## smial1966

*ianmedium,*
   
*Welcome to the awfully wonderful addiction known as tube rolling, or valve twiddling as I like to call it!*
   
*$7 for a Mullard is an absolute steal. If you ever need any thermionic advice, Steve from www.mullardmagic.co.uk has an encyclopedic knowledge and is a very nice guy to deal with, his blog is very informative and strangely compelling too.*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Paul. I have done some due diligence and found a seller in the UK with an excellent reputation, also one in Ontario with similar reputation. Both are from the dredded ebay but both sellers have been used by tube loving friends with no issues.
> 
> I will PM you their stores.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks for the link Andy, I really appreciate it.

I am really looking forward to all this 'glass' arriving. How are you finding your amp? What do the mullards sound like in comparison to the stock tubes? BTW, Edited the amount as it was $7.88 per tube!


----------



## ianmedium

Goodness me. Around 60 hours now and how is the best way that I can describe the sound? I think really, how I describe the Piano Forte's.. Mature.

This amp feels like it is a grown up, a responsible one but also one that knows who to have fun. I bit like that old Uncle or Aunt whom you have known all your life to be dependable, wise and always there when you really need them. But then one day you happen upon a party and there they are, the life and soul of it and producing all the entertainment.

If that makes sense this is this amp. It has such depth, such strength and control and yet it also knows how to have fun. But, more than that it also knows when to be serious!

Tonight I think it reached a point in its burn in where I could put on something really deep and meaningful and achingly beautiful to see how it conveyed the album.

The album in question is by Leon and Eric Bibb Praising Peace- A tribute to Paul Robeson.

This is such a beautiful and heart filled album lovingly played and recorded. For me it is a must have album and it is one of those albums that stirs up so much emotion.

Through this amp and my Piano Forte's tonight I gained a new level of appreciation and respect for this album, track after track I am not ashamed to confess brought me to tears with the power of emotion of love conveyed in this album.

This amps ability to resolve detail, to convey emotion and presence is palpable. So many times through listening tonight the hairs on the back of my neck stood on end and my scalp tingled. It is like it has given me, along with the PF's entry and permission into the musicians soul.

I will report more once I start tube rolling. I have in the amp now as a start the original Tung-Sol power tubes and the replacement RCA Tung-Sol pre-amp tubes. I have to say if you get this amp pre order at least replacements for the gain section (the sylvania's) not only are they microphonic they simply do not do justice to this amp's capability.

Like the Piano Forte's ability to raise it's game with what feeds them in terms of amplification this amp raises it's game when you give it good tubes. The stock Tung-Sol's are very impressive I feel giving a nice tight but not that deep bottom end. Once the Mullards arrive I shall see what they do to that bottom end!

Hand on heart I can truly say this amp is something of a bargain I feel. It is for me true high end in terms of detail retrieval, emotional involvement in the music and build quality.

The two most expensive components in my system, this amp and the PF's are also the greatest bargains as well and who would have thought I could say that of things that cost this much but the old adage is so true in this case...You get what you pay for!


----------



## SoundFreaq

Nice, Ian. Great impressions. I can't wait to get ahold of one myself. Just a waiting game. I bet this amp would be a great compliment to the FI-BA-SS as well!


----------



## ianmedium

I reckon the SS will sound really really good with this amp!

On another note the shipment arrived from the UK this morning (Langrex are great to deal with!) So I have now in the amp two Mullards in the power stage and two Brimar's in the gain stage, just letting them warm up with some music and will have a listen, can't wait!

I have two Mullards on their way for the gain stage on their way as well and also two GEC's for the gain stage.. Should be set for tubes now!


----------



## ianmedium

OK.. So, one of those lush and amazing things we get to experience in HiFi is happening to me right now. First time was with the PF's second time was with this amp (the only previous time this happened to me was invloving Wilson and Nagra!)

So, I place in the new tubes, Brimar 1T4''s for the gain stage, Mullard 3S4's for the power stage.

I let it warm up then play music through it for 10 minutes.. What happened next makes me want to state this for anyone contemplating buying this wonderful amp. Figure in an extra $30 on top of the price of the amp for getting these tubes is not an option, it is compulsory I feel.

Immediately what becomes obvious is that the ability of this amp to dig deep into the sonic and retrieve detail increases to a point I never dreamed of possible with portable audio. One not only hears the piano one also hears the strike of the hammer on the metal string and the metallic resonation of that string decay. Truly, I have only ever heard this before on that Wilson/Nagra set up.

Likewise, there is more weight to the bass but the bass remains tight but oh so much detail to a bass string. Again, the decay of the note one plucked is simply amazing. I really really hate to use hyperbole but these tubes in this amp won't allow me to do anything else but apply it!

Vocals on Anne Bissons music.. Oh boy, Anne has so much more feeling, the vocal is just.. Wow!

So, why I chose this set of tubes. Well, I know that the bottom end on Mullards is legendary as is the weight and warmth. The Brimars are known more for their detail extraction and speed so I thought a combination would bring all the things I love to the fore. This is, I am so happy to say, the case!

This truly is not subtle. It is wonderful. Di-Ma, going on my experience with this amp is truly a gifted amplifier maker. Add in top notch tubes and you have something very very special indeed and to think, the tubes have got to settle in still and there is still some burn in on the amp left!

But at the moment I am simply lost in the music, who would have thought this possible with a portable set up, it truly rivals some really really good home set up's I feel!

Oh yes, with these tubes, ZERO micro phonics, I can tap firmly on the case, nothing. Background noise is non existent as it was with the stock tubes but now that blackness feels darker and deeper!


----------



## evolutionx

Thanks for sharing these great impressions.   I am enjoying my TU-05B feeded by AK100 as well.   Has been listening to Steven Wilson's "Grace for Drowning" album from HDTracks with my PF-X and I must say the music is sublime.  Will try rolling some tubes when I can find the time to stop listening.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh fantastic, another owner!

How do you find the stock tubes in terms of mircrophonics? It was not until getting these new ones that I realized how bad the stock ones were. Having said that I was never unhappy with the sound of the stock ones, that is until these came along!

It is a beautiful amp in so many ways and I agree, the music is sublime.

Did you go for the upgrade route as well or stick with stock? I love the volume pot on this, lovely subtle clicks and they all seem perfectly placed, no gaps in volume rise.


----------



## evolutionx

Hi Ian, yes there are lots of microphonics when you brush against the metal surface of the amp before my leather case arrived.   I try to avoid knocking against the surface then but the leather case helps a lot in reducing the microphonics.    I sold my ALO Pan Am after getting the TU-05B as it is much more musical in my opinion.   I kept the Siemens and Russian tubes from my Pan Am and will try roll some tubes and see how it goes.    Love the volume pot as you mention.  Time to bring out the screw driver......


----------



## ianmedium

evolutionx said:


> Hi Ian, yes there are lots of microphonics when you brush against the metal surface of the amp before my leather case arrived.   I try to avoid knocking against the surface then but the leather case helps a lot in reducing the microphonics.    I sold my ALO Pan Am after getting the TU-05B as it is much more musical in my opinion.   I kept the Siemens and Russian tubes from my Pan Am and will try roll some tubes and see how it goes.    Love the volume pot as you mention.  Time to bring out the screw driver......




The gold PF's and the black case look magnificent!

Honestly, get yourself some Mullards and Brimars, zero microphonics. I was really shocked how it changed completely and I think you will like the sound of the combination. I have some mullard 1T4's on the way as well just to see what an all mullard set up sounds like.

I really recommend Langrex in the UK, I ordered last Wednesday and they arrived yesterday in Canada, well packaged, the tubes are tested then put back in their original military boxes, heck, even the pin protector bases came with them!

Here are their listing on ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3S4-DL92-CV820-MULLARD-NOS-/260765283638?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item3cb6d27536#ht_500wt_1413
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1T4-DF91-CV1971-BRIMAR-NOS-/310310089301?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item483fec3255#ht_500wt_1413

Depending on exchange rates your looking at just under $8 a tube and they discount on shipping multiple items.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> The gold PF's and the black case look magnificent!
> 
> Honestly, get yourself some Mullards and Brimars, zero microphonics. I was really shocked how it changed completely and I think you will like the sound of the combination. I have some mullard 1T4's on the way as well just to see what an all mullard set up sounds like.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Ian for the link.  Will try ordering tomorrow.    Cheers.


----------



## gidion27

I have to say the amp looks great anybody using it for the daily commute


----------



## audionewbi

no disrespect but you have to be nuts to want to do that on daily basis :-D


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> no disrespect but you have to be nuts to want to do that on daily basis :-D


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Thanks for sharing these great impressions.   I am enjoying my TU-05B feeded by AK100 as well.   Has been listening to Steven Wilson's "Grace for Drowning" album from HDTracks with my PF-X and I must say the music is sublime.  Will try rolling some tubes when I can find the time to stop listening.


 
  Congrats evolutionx for your new TU 5


----------



## shotgunshane

Does anyone know how much the new portable version is going to sell for when released?


----------



## NightFlight

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Paul. I have done some due diligence and found a seller in the UK with an excellent reputation, also one in Ontario with similar reputation. Both are from the dredded ebay but both sellers have been used by tube loving friends with no issues.
> 
> I will PM you their stores.


 

 Can I get a PM or post for the Ontario guy?


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Does anyone know how much the new portable version is going to sell for when released?


 
   
  Looking at about "50,000 yen or less" according to conversations with Di-ma.


----------



## ianmedium

shotgunshane said:


> Does anyone know how much the new portable version is going to sell for when released?




Just to add here, Though it may not look it the TU-05 though not as portable as my blackbird admittedly is indeed portable! Yesterday I did something I normally don't do which is walk around the streets listening to music (Vancouver is not a city to have ones ears closed off to traffic in, the drivers resemble chimpanzee's in their behaviour when they get behind the wheel in this city  )

Anyway. I put the amp in my courier bag, plugged in my rig and Ortofons and off I went! It actually worked really really well and I could see if I lived somewhere safer to walk around with headphones me using this for that purpose so it passed my portable test!

Heck, I am old enough to remember Boom boxes in the seventies being regarded as portable though


----------



## ianmedium

nightflight said:


> Can I get a PM or post for the Ontario guy?




Absolutely!

Here is his ebay store..

http://stores.ebay.ca/TheTubeRoom?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## ianmedium

audionewbi said:


> no disrespect but you have to be nuts to want to do that on daily basis :-D




Owned 

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye_fZocBAMI[/VIDEO]


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats evolutionx for your new TU 5


 
  Thanks rudi0504.    I am bringing it out to a new coffee joint this weekend.


----------



## ianmedium

evolutionx said:


> Thanks rudi0504.    I am bringing it out to a new coffee joint this weekend.




That case looks so cool, it just oozes class. How are you doing with the amp, what do you think of it?


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That case looks so cool, it just oozes class. How are you doing with the amp, what do you think of it?


 
   
  Hi Ian, tried changing my tubes from the Pan Am and realized they are smaller size tthan the stock tubes for the TU-05B.   Doesn't work and guess I need to get the proper tubes.  Will look at the link you provided.    Can really listen to TU-05B for hours as the sound is really smooth and less fatigue than say -db Solo + RX Mk3.     Pair with Piano Fortes and you can listen for hours without realizing.   They sounded like ear speakers to me.  The sound is much more natural/analog and soundstage is WIDE.......


----------



## ianmedium

evolutionx said:


> Hi Ian, tried changing my tubes from the Pan Am and realized they are smaller size tthan the stock tubes for the TU-05B.   Doesn't work and guess I need to get the proper tubes.  Will look at the link you provided.    Can really listen to TU-05B for hours as the sound is really smooth and less fatigue than say -db Solo + RX Mk3.     Pair with Piano Fortes and you can listen for hours without realizing.   They sounded like ear speakers to me.  The sound is much more natural/analog and soundstage is WIDE.......




Thats exactly what I am finding. I think you will find with the tubes I have suggested a little more smoothness and quite a bit more detail revealed in the mix, a bit more texture as well. I think though the biggest thing I have found having the mullards in the power stage (3S4) is the bottom end.

Its not like it is more, hmm, how can I describe it? Ah! If you have a stand mount speaker system and then add a really good quality subwoofer and tune it so that it is barely on you listen and you think your not hearing any change. Then you switch it off and suddenly the sound seems thin and lacking depth. It is not like base has been added with the Mullards more that they underpin what is there to make a more solid three dimensional image, does that make sense?

Also, I am learning that tubes need a good few hours on them to start singing nicely and they most certainly perform better I find if I switch the system on, let it idle for 5 minutes then let 20 minutes of music play through and then it is nicely warmed up and on song. If you listen right away and keep an eye on the time and once about 25-30 minutes have passed you will notice the change!

I have been experimenting with isolation on that wooden platform I built (and no, I have not got round putting wood stain on it yet!) What I had, that little rubber mat was OK but then I tried some of the silicone dots that are on the side cheeks.. Big mistake! The sound became hard.

So today I went to my local hard wear store and got some 3mm cork sheet cut it to size and glued one strip to the base and also to the sides. Now the amp is perfectly stable in the holder and the sound is better. A touch more organic and detailed.

So though this is a portable unit it really benefits from isolation I find so even it is just on your table top when you listen put a little bit of cork underneath it and see what happens. The leather case I would imagine has the same effect of damping the case.

And for info. There are different codes on tubes between Europe and the USA.

These are what we need to search for this amp.

*Voltage amp stage: 1U4/1T4(US designation) DF91, CV1971 (UK/Europe designation)*

*Drive Stage: 3S4 (US designation) DL92/CV820 (UK/Europe designation)*

From my research I have found out that the only difference between the 1U4 and 1T4 is that the 1T4 uses slightly more current and is thus a little less efficient but it is not a great amount from what I have found out!

Hope that helps my fellow TU-05 owners!


----------



## evolutionx

Hi Ian, I can see you are really enjoying yourself perfecting the sound of the TU-05B.   Hearing your impressions on tube rolling really makes me wants to go out and get those tubes Immediately.  According to Kageyuki-san, 3S4 and 1U4 are directly heated tubes and it takes few minutes to warm up.   I will try my local stores to see if I can find those tubes recommended by you.   Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ianmedium

evolutionx said:


> Hi Ian, I can see you are really enjoying yourself perfecting the sound of the TU-05B.   Hearing your impressions on tube rolling really makes me wants to go out and get those tubes Immediately.  According to Kageyuki-san, 3S4 and 1U4 are directly heated tubes and it takes few minutes to warm up.   I will try my local stores to see if I can find those tubes recommended by you.   Enjoy your weekend!




Ooh, thats useful info, thank you! Have a great weekend also, with this amp I think that is assured eh!


----------



## evolutionx

Just ordered the tubes from eBay.  Looking forward to receiving them and try out some tube rolling.   Thanks Ian for sharing the info.


----------



## ianmedium

evolutionx said:


> Just ordered the tubes from eBay.  Looking forward to receiving them and try out some tube rolling.   Thanks Ian for sharing the info.




Oh thats great! I am really looking forward to your thoughts on them. I have just ended this evenings listening, finished off with Astral weeks by Van Morrison, what a great album that is!


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Ian and Evolution 
   
  do you know the sound different between full tube TU 05 vs TUR 06 hybrid ?
   
  which one is more power ?
   
  pleaae advice 
   
  thank you


----------



## ianmedium

Rudi, I have not heard the new amp so cannot comment on its sound other than something Di-Ma mentioned which was that it is not as smooth as the 05


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Rudi, I have not heard the new amp so cannot comment on its sound other than something Di-Ma mentioned which was that it is not as smooth as the 05


 
  Thank you Ian 
  today i show friend about your new TU - 5 , he said how can you order your amp ?
  direct ordered from Di-Ma?


----------



## ianmedium

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Ian
> today i show friend about your new TU - 5 , he said how can you order your amp ?
> direct ordered from Di-Ma?




Thats right Rudi, directly from him, you can email him via this address
weedmail2008 @gmail


----------



## TC91

Anyone compare this amp to the portaphile 627?


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, New week new tubes 

This time two NOS US made GEC 1U4's arrived initial comparisons are yet again zero mircrophonics which is great. Sound compared to the Brimars they replaced is a little more open and deeper. Will give them a few hours more but initial thoughts are I prefer these slightly to the Brimars but the differences are small compared to the Mullards verses the Tung Sols and the difference is in favour of the mullards. Now I just have Mullards 1U4's to arrive and that will be the end of my tube purchases as I have enough glass to last me the rest of my days!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> ..... as I have enough glass to last me the rest of my days!


 
   
  That all depends on how much beer you drink for the rest of your days!


----------



## ianmedium

kiwirugby said:


> That all depends on how much beer you drink for the rest of your days!





Ahh, Dam! You got me there. One little secret I have been keeping with this amp is that add beer glasses and the sound just goes through the roof! 

I am hoping the Mullards get here this week then I will try to do a review explaining the differences in sound of each tube. I have decided that as level I will keep the Mullard 3S4's in as they are simply miles ahead of any of the other Power tubes I have. They seem to underpin the sound and the 1U4/T4's seem to give the clarity and detail so the tuning is more about the gain stage tubes... Report to follow!

It has to be said though that all the replacement tubes so far are much better than the stock tubes in terms of SQ and microphonics I could certainly live with the SQ of the stock tubes, none of that is bad but the microphonics were really bad and did not improve with use.

To see if it is just the tubes Di-Ma keeps in stock I found a Sylvania 1U4 locally and replaced it and that one was just as microphonic. The tung-sols fair better but the Brimars, Mullards and GEC's have zero microphonics.


----------



## ianmedium

A little update.

If you have very sensitive headphones then the 1T4's might be a better choice as they require more volume to get the same levels as you would from the 1U4's. Differences after allowing some hours on the GEC's is that they are a little smoother yet retain the detail retrieval of the Brimars. If you have harsher headphones and you want to tame that then I would say the Mullards and GEC's would do you better than the Mullards/Brimars.

Having said that they do not bloat or saturate the mid range on mid-centric headphones, actually so far the Mullard GEC combo is my favourite. But I will report more once the Mullard 1T4's arrive then I will do a more comprehensive write up on the different sonic values of the brands of tubes.

It has to be said though that all of the tubes including the stock ones give a lovely sound so you can't go wrong on that front but it is nice to think you can tune your amp even more for specific headphones!


----------



## ianmedium

And so, my final set of Tubes have arrived and are warming up as I type, the Mullard 1T4's so the amp now has an all Mullard tube compliment. 

This coming weekend I will do extensive listening of all the voltage gain tubes and give some thoughts as to what they bring to the sound and as I said in my other post I will keep the Mullards in the power tube section as a level playing field... It will be a fun weekend!


----------



## ianmedium

OK. So no waiting until the weekend!

I have spent a very enjoyable hour and a half swapping between the GE 1U4's and the Mullard 1T4's. Let me say right of the bat that both are excellent tubes and in their own ways excel, it just comes down to what is more important to you as an overall musical presentation.

The Mullards start with a minus point as they are a little microphonic, no where near as bad as the Sylvanias but a gentle tap on the sides of the case will illicit a slight tinging sound. Now, this is largely irrelevant when listening to music as it cannot be heard.

Also, fit and finish of the Mullards is a little worse than the GE's, 

The GE's are absolutely silent, one can knock hard on the sides of the case and nothing. Likewise they have exceptional build quality.

Now, to the sound.

The Mullards have that traditional romantic, euphonic sound signature. Immediately it draws one in as it is friendly and warming to listen to, Bass notes are stronger and are delivered with a more romantic than factual presentation. Initial listening had these as my favourites as it just sounded so lovely. Treble extension is lessened and the sound of wooden drumstick on cymbals felt larger than life.

All of this seemed lovely, I was really enjoying it and then it came to plug in the GE's

Now, The GE's have more bass weight than the Brimars but initial listening right after the Mullards left one feeling that some of the warmth and coziness had been taken away, it felt less inviting and enveloping, it felt like there was less bass. Treble extension just went on and on but is clean and no grain. 

With the Mullards notes seem to keep going on and on never seeming to decay but rather smear into the next note, this on initial listening sounded great. The GE's on the other had start and stop on a pin. There is only decay of a note where it is actually present in the recording. If it is not there the GE's won't make it up, this initially felt a little cold and sudden. Guitar sounded more euphonic with the Mullards, more romantic where as with the GE's there was more definition to the notes played, more texture and detail.

However, after repeated swapping of tubes between tracks ( I used September in Montreal by Anne Bisson and from Steve Davis's quality of silence album one two free and infant eyes) the GE's started to move ahead in terms of musicality and involvement. I found that once the romance faded from the Mullards I kept preferring the directness of the GE's but to put it in context it was a diplomatic directness rather than a strict one.

Though the GE's lack bass weight bass is not lacking, rather the texture of the bass is revealed more than the Mullards making it in the long run far more involving to listen to the GE's than the Mullards as one could hear all the details but not at the expense of warmth or musicality where as the Mullards are all about warmth and musicality at the cost of detail and texture.

So, overall the GE's are ahead for me as they combine speed, accuracy and detail with musicality and warmth. Drum sticks on cymbals sound like wood hitting metal and felt in proportion. Notes decay as they should rather than as a work of fiction. Texture and detail are outstanding with the GE's digging deep into the mix and retrieving everything but not in a tiring way and not in such a way that all you end up doing is listening to detail. No, the GE's are holistic in their approach to reproducing music and combined with the Mullards in the power stage where you want some grunt and oomph this so far is my favourite all round pairing.

Over the weekend I will try the Brimars again and report back.

For reference I used my Piano Forte's solely 

As far as the amp goes, well, great tubes make this amp even greater, this does not sound like a portable amp. In fact I keep coming back to my reference in pre amps when I think of this amp, the Nagra PL-P. That is another class A battery operated amp and with the combination of tubes that I prefer this comes as close as I have heard to that wonderful amp and higher praise I could not give!


----------



## ianmedium

*Current Price list for the TU-05 (as just posted on facebook by Shikida-san)*



‎****The current price list****

TU-05 body
85,000 yen

Tube Set
5,000 yen

**Option**

high Quality Capacitor
3,000 yen

high Quality Volume Pot (Scarcity!!)
3,000 yen

impedance select SW
4,000 yen
(Pls select Low-Mid High of Two)

Tube guard panel
5,000yen
(It is also protected from radio waves as well as the object.)

Leather Case
30,000 yen
(Pls choose It for the left shoulder or right shoulder.
And tel me What Player you insert the pocket. (example iPod classic 5G,,,)

+Shipping (sent by EMS).


----------



## smial1966

*Thank you for your wonderfully eloquent descriptions of various valves sonic attributes and for being a pioneer introducing this fine headphone amplifier to the wider Head-Fi community. *





   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> OK. So no waiting until the weekend!
> 
> I have spent a very enjoyable hour and a half swapping between the GE 1U4's and the Mullard 1T4's. Let me say right of the bat that both are excellent tubes and in their own ways excel, it just comes down to what is more important to you as an overall musical presentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you so much Andy. It is so much fun comparing tubes. Next up are the Brimars and RCA Tung-sols. As I find out more my search continues, I have just been reading about the Lorenz Valve company from Germany so am trying to source a pair of those 1T4's now!

To give the Mullards a fair shake of the stick though I have another set on its way as due to the microphonics I want to see if a non-microphonic pair fair better.


----------



## ianmedium

Found a pair of NOS Lorenz 1T4's! Hopefully they will be here sometime late next week, shipping from Italy.
I am very excited to hear these tubes as they have an excellent reputation. They are meant to have a lot of air on the top end and great soundstage.

I must be nuts! Four weeks ago there was an empty space on my shelf today it is filled with little cardboard boxes filled with glass 

These were the most expensive tubes so far costing $20 for the pair still, I am having so much fun comparing and tuning it is worth every penny and I take solace that though I have no one to leave anything to whomever does end up with my stuff when I kick the bucket will have a bunch of tubes to play with along with a great amp! 

I also have a back up pair of Mullard 3S4's on the way as I simply cannot imagine the power section of this amp performing any better with any other tube there. They underpin the sound and give it such a solid foundation.

Now, to my few other friends with this amp, get having some cheap fun and get thee some tubes and start rolling, I would love to hear other folks thoughts!


----------



## smial1966

*Perish the thought that someday you'll depart this mortal coil!*
*I have NOS Mullards arriving soon and will post my sonic impressions soonest.*
   
*Andy.*
   
*P.S. If your travels take you homeward, an audio session in deepest, darkest Norfolk with thee would be most amenable. As I've an eclectic collection of valve headphone amplifiers. *
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Found a pair of NOS Lorenz 1T4's! Hopefully they will be here sometime late next week, shipping from Italy.
> I am very excited to hear these tubes as they have an excellent reputation. They are meant to have a lot of air on the top end and great soundstage.
> 
> I must be nuts! Four weeks ago there was an empty space on my shelf today it is filled with little cardboard boxes filled with glass
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Andy. When I do get back I will most certainly take you up on the offer, Norfolk is such a beautiful place. I am really interested to see your journey with the different tubes.

Now, to something.. I am going to be absolutely open and honest with my comments as I would rather look a fool and someone else not make the same mistakes than others have to follow the path I trod and then have to take longer for enjoyment to start!

After I wrote my thoughts on the two brands of tubes something just did not sit right with me as though I know Mullards are known for their typical tube sound they are also known for spaciousness and detail and that just was not there to the degree I imagined when I did my little test.

So, what changed my thoughts.. Hours, thats what changed them!

Both tubes had only an hour or so on each pair. What I have now done is run the amp for 6 hours playing music for each set of tubes and I have to say getting some "legs" on tubes I have found out is very important! Now, I can put my foolishness down to inexperience but that is no excuse. The marvels of the internet give me instant accesses to thoughts regarding this subject I have now found out though it was after the fact in this case.

Also, these tubes generate little to no heat so I tried something that the good old frugal Brits used to do after the war with slightly microphonic tubes, put a rubber band around them! 

So, first the burn in (I can say that word here, we are amongst friends, this is not the SS forum (apt name for that forum!!  ) What happened?

Well, the GE's became more crystaline, sharper and more direct. I am not saying that is bad, if you have a dark sounding amp they would be great for that but this amp is fairly balanced and quite un tube like in many respects so that is not a feature that is needed. After a while I found my mind wandering from the music with the GE's, that initial detail turned into edginess which translated into the listening experience for me.

Now to the Mullards. I have to be honest here, being British I have grown up knowing how great Mullards are in terms of sound, not by experience it has to be said but by reputation. I am so happy to report that after several hours on them I get this now.

Firstly, the tube sound, the euphonious nature and romance are still there. Notes are juicy, lovely and inviting, cozy. I imagine myself transported back sixty years in a nice comfy chair, carpet slippers on, pipe in mouth listening to the "wireless" playing the home service ( that vision only works if your British, for my North American friends think Prairie Home Companion!). What has changed and this is to my ears, and I will be really interested to what your findings are Andy, is that the Mullards with a few hours on them become less microphonic ( that is before I tried the rubber band trick, that just helped even more!) for starters. 

More importantly though is that they have opened up. Sound stage has increased greatly, details within the mix are now at the same level as the GE's (listen to Paul Simons Slip slidin away and you will hear clearly the triangle that feels like it is slightly on top of Paul's voice) drum sticks now sound realistic. Texture actually now beats the GE's, the sound of fingers sliding up steel strings is wonderful. All of this simply was not there in the newly opened Mullards.

So, Now we have a tube that has romance, feeling and emotion but not at the loss of detail, texture and holographic presentation. Last night I was regretting buying another set of Mullards tonight I am thinking will one spare set be enough!

Oh, and if that is not enough, an all Mullard set up makes the already angelic Alison Krauss sound God like!

So, there we have it, learn from my mistakes (fools rush in where...) and give the tubes a good few hours before coming to conclusions! Also, if you want to try tube damping save a fortune on proprietary and jolly expensive tube dampers and do what the good old Brits did sixty years ago, shove a rubber band on it, the tubes simply do not generate enough heat to make the bands brittle or glue them to the glass. Oh yes, from experimentation if you go the band route ones approximately 5mm wide are the best and place them about 5mm from the base of the glass tube as that seems to have the best damping effect. I don't think their colour makes a difference  

Sorry for all the run on posts folks, I hope you don't mind my stream of thoughts being shared.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> These were the most expensive tubes so far costing $20 for the pair still, I am having so much fun comparing and tuning it is worth every penny and I take solace that though I have no one to leave anything to whomever does end up with my stuff when I kick the bucket will have a bunch of tubes to play with along with a great amp!


 
   
  Don't feel too bad, Ian. I once spent $200 on a pair of Philips E188CC. Then I broke one by accident! They actually were quite wonderful.
   
  I am loving the tube impressions. Keep them coming.


----------



## ianmedium

cooperpwc said:


> Don't feel too bad, Ian. I once spent $200 on a pair of Philips E188CC. Then I broke one by accident! They actually were quite wonderful.
> 
> I am loving the tube impressions. Keep them coming.




Ouch Paul, that hurts, thank goodness the tubes for this amp are so cheap in comparison!

I am so glad I am not boring with these impressions, it is a whole new voyage of discovery for me and I am enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## ianmedium

Some more impressions tonight. I put another few hours on the Brimar's to bring them up to the same time as the Mullards and GE's today and tonight I did some rolling.

The Brimar's are the smoother tube. They lull you into a sense of ease and grace, especially with female vocals. Tonight I listened to the wonderful Album on Harmonia Mundi by the Anonymous 4 called "The Origin of Fire" this album celebrates the music and visions of Hildegard Von Bingen. It is a sublime album oozing with spirit. The Brimar's were so silky smooth. In fact too silky smooth! It was like they were glossing over the human voice making it perfect. Initially it felt wonderful but after a while something made me feel uneasy, it was as if it was recorded by the Stepford wives if that makes sense!

So I swapped back to the Mullards and the singers became human again, the voices had texture as in real voices. They also had depth and feeling. It was like I was hearing this in a small chapel with a few other people, it felt intimate and inviting.

So the all Mullard set up still reigns supreme!

 I am looking forward to getting the Lorenz's next week. They are rare beasts, I got the last two from the seller and I cannot see any more for sale at present, they are meant to have a large soundstage, air in the top end, tight bass and a great sense of dynamics. I will make sure to burn them in. Oh and for those in the know they are Stuttgart made ones which are meant to be much higher quality apparently!

And to end, some music..

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CTutcw2VTA[/VIDEO]


----------



## smial1966

*ianmedium,*
   
*Thought that I'd upload a few photo's of my amplifier cradle - the design is heavily influenced by your construction. Listening impressions with NOS valves soon.*
   
   

   

   

   
*The black strips are Sorbothane. *
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy.*


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my goodness Andy, you put me to shame! that is beautiful! I am going to have to stain mine now... Heck, I think I am going to have to remake it!

I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts about the other tubes. Hopefully my Lorenz's should be here later this week! The Mullards have opened up even more I find, to me this is sounding quite non tube sounding, very detailed and fast.


----------



## ianmedium

Two useful links with more detailed information about the tubes used in our amp!

*DL92/3S4*
http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aai0104.htm

*DF91/1U4/T4*
http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aaa0044.htm


----------



## ianmedium

HA! And I said I was done! Two 3S4 La Radiotechnique NOS tubes on their way from the States.. its a madness I tell you, a madness :blink: 
La Radiotechnique's were made in the Phillips owned Mazda (not the car maker!) factory in Suresnes in France. Apparently they combine a balanced warmth, sweetness (like their Dutch cousins) and a punchy and detailed top end. Di-Ma warned me I would get addicted to tube rolling and he was right!

Having said that all of these together come to less than one NOS Mullard for a bigger amp.. i think the ones not in rotation will become decorations whilst they sit and wait their turn!

Come on folks, join in the fun, anyone else got one of these wonderful amps apart from those of us who have revealed ourselves??


----------



## evolutionx

. 
   
  Hi Ian, tubes finally arrived from UK to Singapore.   1st impressions are really good.   My TH900 used to sound a bit harsh and bright out of the TU-05 from AK100 as source, but now the added warm and clarity makes them totally enjoyable.    Thanks for your recommendation.    Will try out other tubes once these are settled in.    Keep those impressions coming as they are totally a joy to read.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats wonderful! I am so glad your enjoying them, as I have said in previous posts the open up and deepen with a few hours on them. The Mullard 3S4 really do underpin the sound I find. It will be interesting to see how the La Radiotechniques sound in comparison. From what I have read their characteristics are similar to the Mullards only with a little more detail in the top end. How does this amp with these tubes compare to your Isabellina?

I am so glad your enjoying my impressions, I am having fun writing them. I am looking forward to more of your thoughts once you have some hours on the set you have.

Oh and one last thing I added was an upgrade to the source interconnect. I only had a freebie that came with my old Stepdance so I got one of the Cardas HPI's from TTVJ. It has had a small impact upon the sound, I think slightly smoother sounding is the best way to describe it. More of a benefit is its greater flexibility and it feels really well made (made in the US). Not expensive when one considers the pedigree of the company and it uses the same architecture as their top end cables. Well worth the small cost for those with this amp I feel.


----------



## ianmedium

Shikata san just posted this on his FB page


"I decided.
I don't mass production of the factory.
I will continue to handmade one by one from the heart!
Because, 
My product is to talk with customers and be pleased by my works."

He posed a question there last week exploring the idea of starting up a factory operation, after consideration as can be shown above he is choosing to remain a bespoke manufacturer. It must be a very difficult choice to make as orders start coming in but i think personally for now he has made the right choice.


----------



## ianmedium

I thought this might be a useful site to share as it has great descriptions on the various sounds different tubes/valves have between brands. So far his descriptions have been spot on from my experience!
http://www.audiotubes.com

And to save time I include here a segment from his site on the varying differences in sound style between brands..


*"OK, SO TELL ME HOW THEY SOUND!!*

A tough question if there ever was one! The best advice is to get a few types and hear for yourself the good sounds you have been missing. All of these vintage tubes are excellent, much better than the Russian or Chinese yuck that is being made today. When replacing any stock Russian, Chinese, or East Europe tube with any of these vintage NOS types, you will notice immediately that the midrange glare is gone. Gone too is that honky, boxy quality, and the tiring upper midrange screech that current production tubes are famous for. Here are some VERY GENERAL observations about some of these vintage tubes:


TELEFUNKEN, SIEMENS, VALVO, LORENZ, and other German made NOS: These tubes are usually characterized by an impressive open "air" at the top end. The soundstage is large, even in mono applications these tubes have a great 3-D image. The midrange is ruler flat, and the bass is tight and accurate. These tubes have a fine sense of dynamics, and most are impressively quiet. These are not "warm" tubes, and to some ears their lack of midrange warmth may be heard as bright. I tend to think of them as accurate, and their clean, focused sonic image is astonishing. My personal favorites. The top types are as would be expected: the 7308/E188CC, the Cca, and the 6922/E88CC. The Cca is a very special 6922 made for the German government for telecommunications. They are excellent tubes, as good as any 7308. By the way, the 1970s versions of these brands are excellent as well, in spite of some trashing on "Some Guy's Tube Lore" and other web pages. Don't let anyone tell you what tubes you should like and what you should not like!


AMPEREX, PHILIPS, MAZDA and other Holland/France/Belgium made NOS: These tubes are a great balance of a clean, airy top end, nice midrange warmth, and accurate bass. They are very pleasant, clean, and musical to listen to in hi-fi applications. The white label Amperex PQ type or USN-CEP (same tube, the USN was made for the military) made in the USA are considered one of the best 7308 or 6922 types of all ever made. The D-getter and pinch waist rare types are also highly regarded, and are very quiet as well. The orange label types run a close second. Look for the white label USA and Heerlen Holland factory made for other brands. They are the same tube and usually less expensive than those with the Amperex or Philips label! Finally, Philips (the parent company of Amperex) owned a number of tube brands, and many were never seen outside of Europe. Most were actually made in the same Heerlen, Holland factory that turned out the Bugleboy 6DJ8 and PQ 6922 Amperex. Watch for tubes labeled E88CC with brands like Valvo, R/T, RTC, Miniwatt, Dario, Philips, and Adzam. These tubes are identical to the Amperex PQ and Philips SQ (Special Quality) types more often found in America, and are perfect if the Amperex is not available, since they sound and look the same. Also rare in America are these same brands made at the Philips-owned Mazda factory (La Radiotechnique) in Suresnes, France. These usually have a capital "F" in the second line of the date code. They are sweet like the Holland tubes, with a bit better detail and punch at the top end, and still have nice balanced warmth. We are one of the very few worldwide tube dealers to offer these rare NOS French Philips tubes.


MULLARD, GENALEX, BRIMAR, and other British made NOS: Like a warm British jacket of the finest tweed, these glorious tubes have an attractive sweet warmth in their midrange and lower regions. The top end is silky and pleasant, without being rolled-off. The best of these tubes retain a fine sense of "air" at the top, and the upper midrange is smooth and liquid. These tubes reproduce the human voice, especially female voices, with haunting realism. The 1970s Mullard made have an attractive sparkle at the top with the rich bass, and these tubes are usually priced less than the older types.


RCA, RAYTHEON, GE, SYLVANIA, and other USA made NOS: This group is very diverse. The older RCA, GE, and some other brands of 6922, 7308, and 6DJ8 were often made by Siemens, Mullard, or Amperex, and usually are a bargain. The USA made 1960s vintage 6922 and 7308 are nearly always made for the military, although there were some early industrial versions made by Westinghouse and other brands. They are fairly good and usually priced very low. Their sonics are reasonably well balanced. The 6DJ8 tubes made in the USA, and the 6922 or 7308 USA tubes made AFTER 1975 are generally best used in test equipment that calls for them, as they are not particularly attractive audio tubes. The earlier 1960s versions are somewhat better, including the greyglass GE. Their prices are usually very low, putting them on par with the Russian or Chinese types. You may want to try them if on a strict budget, for they will surely outlast several sets of current production tubes, and probably still sound better than the Russian-Chinese trash. Overall, the USA made tubes are a nice surprise with their low prices as compared to the European types."


----------



## ianmedium

Another day, another post from me, please tell me if this bores you, I will stop, I promise!

So, awaiting me today, beautifully packaged from an Italian seller on eBay were my pair of Lorenz 1T4 tubes. Having learned my lesson they are as I type getting some hours on them before I comment on the sound so instead of that I thought I would describe my process in preparing NOS tubes for use in my amp.

Over the years of sitting in their boxes the pins of the tubes get oxidized so it is good practice to remove the oxidization from the pins so as to give a good contact and thus reduce any possible noise from dirty contacts. Likewise it helps with the tube bases remaining clean in the amp I feel.

I have taken a few pictures to show you the tools of the trade so to speak and before and after of the pins. I use 99% alcohol that you can obtain from pharmacies you could use deoxit as well but it is very expensive and having used a little bit of a friends I personally cannot hear any difference between it and just plain alcohol! Also needed is one of those $1 nail buffers, they are very very fine, mine has a green side which is slightly more abrasive and a white side which is finer. I tend to just stick to the green side.

I cut small pieces off it so that I can get behind and in between the pins and then using gentle broad strokes use the larger piece to clean the outside of the pins. 

*BE VERY GENTLE!* It takes little or no pressure to remove the oxidization, one tube from start to end takes only a few minutes. I finish off with a small microfibre cloth such as you get with spectacles wrapped around a tooth pick dipped in the alcohol to remove any deposits left on the pins such as grease or oxidization debris.

The tubes are then ready for action! This may seem a complete faff but I just think it is good housekeeping and helps the tubes perform at their best, after all, the pins would have been shiny and clean in the first place!
Here are some pictures of the tubes and packaging. Apparently the Stuttgart made Lorenz tubes sound the best and these ones are Stuttgart made! I love the little guarantee that they are wrapped in!

Final picture is of the nail buffer I use and the tubes before and after, I think you can see easily the difference! Hope that helps anyone like me new to this tube malarkey 





And the difference between cleaned and as they come.


----------



## smial1966

*ianmedium,*
   
*That's quite a transformation from oxidized to clean pins and very easy to spot the difference. I must admit to not bothering with pin cleaning but your photo has inspired me to do so henceforth. Please keep up the good work posting!*
   
*Cheers,*
   
*Andy. *
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Another day, another post from me, please tell me if this bores you, I will stop, I promise!
> 
> So, awaiting me today, beautifully packaged from an Italian seller on eBay were my pair of Lorenz 1T4 tubes. Having learned my lesson they are as I type getting some hours on them before I comment on the sound so instead of that I thought I would describe my process in preparing NOS tubes for use in my amp.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Thats great Andy! With dirty pins I used to experience an occasionally sound a bit like tissue paper being scrumpled up, clean pins got rid of that!

I am really looking forward to your sonic impressions as well.


----------



## ianmedium

OK, I have been listening and burning in the Lorenz's since friday afternoon, they now have around 14 hours on them so I can now comment as to their sonic traits.

A reminder that the constant is the Mullard 3S4's in the power section.

So, what do the Lorenz's bring to the table? Firstly the desire to hunt out the remaining and very rare ones so I never run out of them! I am just thankful that this type of tube lasts a long long time!

They seem to have the best of all worlds, incredibly transparent and open revealing every detail you could ever wish for and yet smooth, liquid mids and trebles. These are the most lifelike tubes so far in representing the voice and musical instruments. 
They also compliment the Mullards perfectly, adding to the bass depth but so cleanly and with no bloat or exaggeration. Just oodles of deep, clean bass to underpin the mids and treble.

There is an almost mystic feeling to music, how layers are unveiled to reveal the story, how each instrument is able to be heard in complex arrangements and yet feel at the same time cohesive and as a whole.

Absolutely black sonic background, zero noise can be heard even on my most sensitive IEM's

I am at the moment hunting out a pair of the 3S4's in these, they are though rare as hens teeth!

All I have coming at the moment now are some La Radiotechnique 3S4's to see how they perform in place of the Mullards.


----------



## ianmedium

Hello, my name is Ian, and I have an addiction...:blink:



And the tubes currently in place and giving me so much musical enjoyment...Mullard and Lorenz combination (and yes, I know, I have to line up one of the very expensive tube dampers!)


Just a note, there is no noise or ringing even without the dampers on the tubes but I have found they add a little more to the sonic experience in a positive way so I kept them on. I will at some point get some silicone O rings from my plumbing store, for appearance rather than anything else as these tubes don't generate any heat to speak of.


----------



## ianmedium

Looking at my previous post I realized how tacky looking the green rubber bands are so I popped into my local plumbers today and for the princely sum of $2 obtained four Silicone O rings to replace them with!

Through some online research I found that placing them around the bottom mica sections inside the tubes gives the best performance so this is what I have done, by the way, though it looks like the left hand side ones are touching they are not, just camera angle!

So that looks better, have yet to listen to see if the shape and material make a difference in sound but as I said in my previous post thought not big it does feel like a positive slight difference in sound!


----------



## ianmedium

Come of folks, lets see some other impressions of this lovely amp other than mine! 

Today I received the La Radiotechnique 3S4 tubes and they are currently burning in. I will report back once they have ten hours on them!
On a side note I am really excited as I have bitten the bullet and managed to score one of the last HiFiman HM-801's for sale new, should be here by the end of the week so I am really looking forward to what that sounds like over the current source I have!


----------



## SoundFreaq

Saw this on Analog^2 Paper's FB Page:
   
  "300B ロフチン white made for direct connection amplifiers for sale. Price is ￥ 200000 around.
Pull the auction so up for auction on the tender ahead of contact to I will sell it. Is a rich amp to 150000 yen as raw material costs alone. Proceeds will be equipping A2P.
Please consider it. W, iPod Dock with it is 8 W+8. （ analog connections.）
I sell the vacuum tube Integrated Amplifier 6SL 7 + 300 B.
This is made personally 2008, It's one in the world.
Price is about 200000 yen.
It is a high-quality amp that material cost 150000 yen. Please contact if you are interested! (Translated by Bing)"


----------



## ianmedium

Just saw that myself, I have seen it on his website before as well, it looks a fascinating bit of kit but I think I would want a good dac like the solo attatched somewhere for the classic to plug into as it seems a shame to feed such a great looking amp direct from an iPod. I wonder if it has a line out round the back?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Come of folks, lets see some other impressions of this lovely amp other than mine!
> 
> Today I received the La Radiotechnique 3S4 tubes and they are currently burning in. I will report back once they have ten hours on them!
> On a side note I am really excited as I have bitten the bullet and managed to score one of the last HiFiman HM-801's for sale new, should be here by the end of the week so I am really looking forward to what that sounds like over the current source I have!


 
   
  You're probably the only person who's got this on head-fi . Anyhow, I dropped a mail to Shikada-san and hopefully I'll get a sample TU-05b and TUR-06 to test. I'm a little worried about the preset gain setting as I've pm-ed you about the issue I encountered a few weeks back.


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent Anak. I am really looking forward to your thoughts on them both. I would ask him to send you units with gain suitable for the headphones you use see what he has. On the subject of gain I had one of those nice little audio moments yesterday! Oh yes, there are at least two others here with the amp.

I had been using my LCD's and had set the amp to mid gain (16~120ohm) but then yesterday plugged in my preferred earphones, the piano forte's which are 16ohm impedance. I normally have them on the low setting (8~32ohm) but yesterday I forgot to switch the gain setting so was listening to them on the mid setting.

I did not realize this but was listening and thinking, eh, something has changed, the music feels more effortless and the detail and bass seem to have gained slightly. At first I just thought it was the effect of burn in but then I saw the gain switch!

So I did some experimenting by changing the gain setting back and forth (*Very Very important, make sure you unplug your headphones before switching the gain!)*

Its difficult to A/B as you have to wait for the tubes to warm up a little but having said that it was a noticeable thing and so now I have my amp set at mid.

Likewise, not all tubes are the same. I had ordered a little while ago so extra sets of Mullards both DL92 and DF91. The DF91's arrived this week and are far better than the original set of DF91's I got a few weeks ago, clearer, deeper base and more melodic. Up till this happened I had been really enjoying the Lorenz/ Mullard combination but with these new ones in I have reverted back to an all Mullard set of tubes and very much enjoying it!


----------



## ianmedium

I thought it time to post a more comprehensive review of the amp now that it has got a good number of hours on it and I have settled on two tube combinations. Also, hopefully this week a new and unfamiliar source is due to land at ianmedium towers so it is going to take some time to get used to its sonic signature before I can do more reviews!.

I hope you enjoy and I am really looking forward to other owners reviews so as to balance my thoughts out!


*Review of the Analog Squared Paper TU-05 transportable Tube amp..*


I thought is was time to do a more comprehensive review of this amp as I have now 7 weeks and around 250 hours use of the amp under my belt.

This review will be based upon using non standard tubes. There is nothing wrong with the sound of the stock tubes it comes with. If I had not heard another tube I would have been happy with the sound of the Tung Sol/ Sylvania combination that Shikata San provides with the amp. However they are I have found somewhat microphonic and even with many hours use that never really subsided.

One of the many great things about this amp is the tubes it uses! They were designed for old radio sets both domestic and military and so were made in very large numbers and thus are relatively cheap to buy so you can afford to tube roll to your hearts content (I know I did!) To give you an idea and set of four Mullards tested NOS came to less than $40 including shipping.

More on tube rolling in a little while but first initial impressions of the amp.

Shikata San builds these one at a time and to your individual requirements if necessary but to call this amp a product of a DIY builder earning a few bucks on the side would do a great injustice to both Shikata San and his amps.

I prefer to think of the maker and company as a bespoke audio company crafting beautifully made amps for people who's main motivation is to extract the most from a musical performance.

This is definitely a niche product and will not appeal to many. It is not a bass lovers amp. If you like thumping bass look elsewhere. It is most certainly hand made and all that comes with a hand made product so if your looking for paper thin joints in the case work look elsewhere. Having said that the case is beautifully hand crafted, solid and looks wonderful to my eyes. One thing more about the case. It is something that requires some sort of stabilization so as to prevent it toppling over. I cobbled together with wood a frame to hold it in and to isolate it. (Isolation has become less important with different tubes but if you use the stock ones you will need something like cork or sorbothane under the amp to help with microphonics).

Inside though is where it is at! Everything is beautifully laid out and hard wired. Top quality components are used with note especially to the stepped attenuator which is the best volume pot I have used. Even with sensitive IEM's there is no channel imbalance at low volumes.

Oh yes, this amp does something that I have not seen in any other class A all tube amp and that is drive low impedance headphones, right down to 8 Ohms!

You have to treat this amp somewhat like you would a low powered SET amp in that the headphones you use need to be carefully matched to the amp. This is not a huge issue unless your headphones are rated over 200 Ohms as this amp does not drive headphones with greater than that.

I really encourage you when ordering to tell Shikata San what headphones you use. I did and he ended up giving me an amp with two gain settings, Low (8~32 Ohm) and mid (16~120 Ohm) You can also have the option to replace one of those settings with a High setting (64~200 Ohm).

One of the great reviewers here on Headfi, AnakChan tried a demo amp recently at a HiFi show in Japan but experienced a mis-match with headphones and amp that produced distorted bass. I am looking forward to hearing his thoughts on the amp when he gets a proper review sample and is matched with appropriate headphones


I promise that I will come to what this amp sounds like soon but first I want to talk tubes!

I truly feel that to do this amp full justice one needs to hunt out some higher quality NOS vintage tubes. Over the past few weeks I have gone on a binge of tube buying so as to not only get the desired sound for me but also hopefully to help anyone else lucky enough to purchase this amp get the very best out of it.

Now, if the stock tubes were not microphonic I would find them very enjoyable (BTW it has not only been my amp that had microphonic tubes, another member here experienced the same with his) however there are gains to be had in experimenting.

I dont want to say one tube is better than the other but rather say that differing brands bring slight sonic differences to the table. Want a warmer signature? Then go for Mullards, Want more air and treble? Go for German tubes such as Telefunken or the ultra rare Lorenz Stuttgart made tubes ( I managed to score two of these rare beauties for the Voltage gain/ 1U4 stage and am really glad I did!)

Want something a little sweeter combining the best of those two brands then La Radiotechnique from France might be the answer.

Good all-round worka-day tubes that sound great can be found in RCA's or GE's from the US.

I have found two combinations for me that rise above the rest. An all Mullard set up or, my favourite after much switching, Mullards in the power section (3S4) and the Lorenz's in the voltage gain section (1U4).

The Mullards underpin the music with a firm foundation and a deeper tighter bass while the Lorenz's bring speed, detail and air to the mids and treble. This combination is very far removed from what one thinks of traditional tube euphonic sound which brings me to what it sounds like!

Well, in a word, nothing! 
I feel this amp is almost transparent, sure it brings traits to music but none that are not already on the recording in the first place. I feel it conveys music authentically. A guitar sounds like a guitar, a piano sounds like a piano, drums.. Well, you get what I mean! Even electronics such as in Kraftwerk's music sounds like electronics.

I find this amp to retrieve details that are deep within the sonic like no other amp I have heard this side of home amps such as Nagra or Naim to name two I have fairly good experience with. But all that detail retrieval is not at the expense of musicality, this is after all, a tube amp!

The ability of this amp to convey the acoustic a recording is made in, the texture of instruments or vocals is very compelling and draws one into the performance so that track after track, album after album are enjoyed until one reaches the point where the battery runs out (around 7 hours)

All of this is accompanied by an inky black, deep background. With headphones in and no music playing it feels like the world has disappeared so deep and black the sonic background is.

Treble is free from any grain, one can listen to a high note increase and never does it break down (unless you push the volume to far!) mids, well, its a tube amp, 'nuff said!

Bass, ah, bass! Now, if your into car door rattling bass then walk away right now, if your into deep deep bottomless bass then sir/madam, here is the door. However, if you like tight, defined, textured bass, bass that has you moving and grooving then this amp will provide you with limitless amounts of the stuff. Bob Marley and the Wailers sounds wonderful with this amp You can hear the distorted bass lines driving the music along and the fun is in hearing so clearly the distortion of the bass not just some wooly blob thumping away!

Acoustic bass has so much texture, notes rise and decay naturally, one can hear the bass's body move as it is played. 

Strings are another strong area with this amp. One can tell gut from artificial so easily. The resonances in the body of a violin are conveyed so clearly one can hear them decay within the instrument and the waxy feeling of bow hair against string is tangible.

When it comes to percussion, the sound of a drum stick on cymbal's sounds like wood hitting metal, one can feel the texture of both. Likewise brush work on the natural skin of a drum feels grainy as it brushes against the grain of the skin.

I leave though the best for last and that is vocals.

I love early music the sound of voices in a small church or room unaccompanied are something I have experienced in real life many times and this amp conveys that perfectly I feel. Texture, and I make no apologies for multiple uses of that word in this review, is the thing with a voice.

For the emotion to be conveyed authentically so that one can fully engage with the artist one needs to feel the texture of the vocal, how the voice comes out through the mouth, how the air moving then hits the listeners ears and so engages and emotional response is vital to realistic vocal reproduction I feel.

So often now software is used in mixing to take that texture out and thus we end up with X factor vocals. Thankfully early music is immune to that I have found so that one can feel the resonance of the vocal as it hits the air and your ears hear it, this amp conveys that so well!

I want to talk a little about volume. I have noticed that there are sweet spots for each album with this amp. Take the volume too far and the sonic picture starts to fall apart, take it even further and the sound becomes harsh and glassy. Find the right volume level for each album though and it is magic! Thankfully the optional (read, you have to have this one upgrade if no other!) stepped attenuator is so accurate and does what any good volume pot should do, get out of the way of the signal that achieving the right level is effortless

And so I come to the end of this review. I do want to say again, this amp is not for everyone, in spite of my glowing review there will be many who will not like this amp as it is a gentle amp, not in your face, not a piece of HiFi, it simply gets out of the way so that the music and emotion can flow. It will not command or power, it will not take a vice like grip of music, if that is how you like music conveyed ( and note, I am not saying right or wrong, we all find our musical nirvana in different ways after all) then this amp is not for you.If you like to use a wide range of different impedance headphones or ones that are power hungry this amp is not for you.


However, if you like music conveyed in a natural way, not emphasized but rather the performance allowed to build and be created before your very ears and you are prepared to go to a little effort in matching headphones and making sure your source and music is of the highest quality (think high bit rate if your using downloaded or ripped from CD music) then this amp may be for you. 

If your prepared to think of this amp as transportable rather than portable and battery life and size and weight are not issues then this amp I feel might be right up your street!

Combine that with the utterly delightful experience in dealing with the affable Shikata San and the thought that your amp is designed for your needs and the sheer quality of build and sound and I feel this amp at just over $1000 is somewhat of a bargain!


----------



## AnakChan

An awesome & most enjoyable read Ian. I feel I can understand your experience with the amp from your descriptive impressions. This is irrespective of me having a quick demo of one.

Despite my less than positive experience, I'm pretty sure it was a once-off anomaly & have high hopes for this amp & its little newer brother, the TUR-06. Looking forward to the day I can try this out myself for an extended period.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much.
 I am really looking forward to your impressions of the amp as well. If you can get hold of a set of Piano Forte's even if they are not fully your cup of tea I would love to hear what you think of the combination. The amp drives my LCD 2's well as well though there is a little of the magic lost in comparison the the PF's

I think it must be in part due to the Horn characteristics of the PF's that match the tubes so well


----------



## ianmedium

*IMPORTANT NEW INFORMATION!*

I just had a brief chat with Shikata San on facebook. He had posted there that the new hybrid amp will be more suitible for harder to drive headphones and that the TU-05 runs single tube thus less power.

I asked him what he meant by single tube and his response made me really happy!

It turns out our amp runs in Single Ended Triode mode!

So fellow owners of the '05 I think we own, from what little research I have found thus far, something very rare if not unique, a battery powered SET amp!

That explains the effortlessness and sweetness of this amp!

Cool eh!


----------



## ianmedium

Shikata san just posted this reply on FB about the SET aspect..

"yes,TU-05 is the smalest SET amp. It usually is triode mode,if you want power,It can be pentode connection with changing the internal wiring. Then it can drive over to 100mW. but, sound is a little Rough"


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Shikata san just posted this reply on FB about the SET aspect..
> 
> "yes,TU-05 is the smalest SET amp. It usually is triode mode,if you want power,It can be pentode connection with changing the internal wiring. Then it can drive over to 100mW. but, sound is a little Rough"


I don't know if 100mW on tubes are the same as SS in headphone/earphone world (cos on speaker system I find the values to vary greatly at least with the ability to drive my B&W N804 which are known to be power hungry).

But some DAC/SS Amps I have, I could max 80mW easily on my IEMs. Any idea if this is created for IEMs specifically?

P.S. sorry for the funny Japan->International-->Japan communication


----------



## ianmedium

I am probably the worlds worst person to ask about technical stuff, especially tubes as I am still a novice. I think from reading his posts on FB the TU-05 is designed for more sensitive, less power hungry headphones and the new hybrid for more power hungry higher Ohm rated headphones.

I feel though that this being a SET design goes a long way to the headphone mismatch you experienced. It is so funny as I said in my review to treat this more like SET amp in terms of headphone matching and low and behold it is!

My PF's are 16 Ohm and seem to be a perfect match for this amp, combine the really black background and no channel imbalance at low volumes and it seems made for them.

I wonder how customs would fare with this amp?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am probably the worlds worst person to ask about technical stuff, especially tubes as I am still a novice. I think from reading his posts on FB the TU-05 is designed for more sensitive, less power hungry headphones and the new hybrid for more power hungry higher Ohm rated headphones.
> 
> I feel though that this being a SET design goes a long way to the headphone mismatch you experienced. It is so funny as I said in my review to treat this more like SET amp in terms of headphone matching and low and behold it is!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm a noob about these things too. Even for speakers despite having owned my speaker setup for 13 yrs. I'm not even certain if I could really relate the little I know about speakers to headphones.
   
  However what you wrote above does make sense that if it's 100mW (per ch I hope), then it's catered for low impedance setups. To be honest, most customs are low impedance anyway so it should be ok. Only some specifically designed IEMs like the Heir Audio Tzar (90 and 350 ohm), or the FitEar F111-AK100 just for the AK100's weird headphone out spec-ed design that are high impedance earphones.


----------



## ianmedium

I just went back to his post on FB,

He also wrote this..

Tu-05 is pure class A single tube amplifier. Therefore it is of about 40 mW output.
If you consider to drive the low efficiency Earphones or Headphone, TUR is better. 

An aim is 95dB／mW.

So the 05 is much lower power which I assume is better for sensitive IEM's/headphones?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I just went back to his post on FB,
> 
> He also wrote this..
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've got to watch what I say here 'cos I'm sure there'll be the smart folks telling me I'm spouting utter rubbish. So for those readers, please go easy on me as I'm happy to learn .
   
  I'm gonna briefly talk about speakers assuming it applies to headphones too and using my aforementioned speakers as an example. So my N804's apparently need something like 180W/ch to drive properly but this is with AB Class amps. If I use A Class amps, then a lower wattage would also drive it just fine. A Class amps are deemed more inefficient and therefore run hotter. However it appears that audiophiles consider Class A to be somewhat more "pure" (hope I've chosen the right word here) and usually A Class amps are more expensive than AB Class amps.
   
  So if that same could be applied for headphones but scaled down considerably (instead of xxx-W, we're now talking about xxx-mW) then that 40mW A Class is still quite decent.
   
  I'm sure at this point someone with better knowledge is gonna pounce at my jugular.


----------



## ianmedium

That sounds fine to me! 
When you think about it headphones are just speakers you strap to your ears 

Also, this article in Stereophile makes for interesting reading on the subject
http://www.stereophile.com/features/357/index.html


----------



## hchanrn

Gotta love the leather bag.  I have to admit....If my wife can carry her $2000 Louis Vuiton around I should  get one of those beautiful tube amps with the matching leather bag.  Honey...my bag is only half the price of yours and I can listen to music with it.


----------



## ianmedium

My amp now has a new playmate


----------



## Mimouille

ianmedium said:


> My amp now has a new playmate



 
 Congrats. Looks like someone got tired of waiting for the 901.


----------



## ianmedium

mimouille said:


> Congrats. Looks like someone got tired of waiting for the 901.




You know, when I found out what they used as a reference for this player, a Meridian CD player I was sold. I toyed with waiting for the new one but then after reading a few thoughts I don't think I would like its sound signature as much.

I was in trepidation about the UI and card matching but it is all so simple and I actually prefer the UI on this to my iPod! I downloaded one free hi rez file and oh boy it sounds great so now I am searching for a site that takes paypal and will get some more!


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You know, when I found out what they used as a reference for this player, a Meridian CD player I was sold. I toyed with waiting for the new one but then after reading a few thoughts I don't think I would like its sound signature as much.
> 
> I was in trepidation about the UI and card matching but it is all so simple and I actually prefer the UI on this to my iPod! I downloaded one free hi rez file and oh boy it sounds great so now I am searching for a site that takes paypal and will get some more!


 
   
  I use this French site a lot, they have some albums in "studio masters". http://www.qobuz.com/


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats great, thank you, I will bookmark it!


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





hchanrn said:


> Gotta love the leather bag.  I have to admit....If my wife can carry her $2000 Louis Vuiton around I should  get one of those beautiful tube amps with the matching leather bag.  Honey...my bag is only half the price of yours and I can listen to music with it.


 
   
  I agree and the amp looks like headfi art IMO but regarding the retro bag - I could just imagine going through Changi/Dubai/HK airports with that strapped over your shoulder "glowing" while chillen' to "Funky Town" and being genital tazered, hooded and renditioned in nanoseconds


----------



## ianmedium

Very much enjoying the synergy between the HM-801 and the TU-05/PF combo.

There is an ease to the music that keeps one listening that goes beyond my previous set up. I know it is often said of good digital that it sounds analog but this really does. Last night listening to the Davis/LSO recording of Verdi's Requiem the beginning, Requien Aeternam is sung at a hush and on pretty much everything apart from live that I have heard sounds like voices murmuring but with the 801 in the mix everything is discernible including intakes of breath. Never have I experienced the level of emotion in this pieces as I did last night apart from live and with a very high end speaker set up. I just thought it was a victim of the limits of headphones and portable audio, not the case any more!

I would be very interested Andy to hear your thoughts on the Terra/TU-05 combination, I have a feeling both players have more in common than apart in terms of musicality.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Very much enjoying the synergy between the HM-801 and the TU-05/PF combo.
> 
> There is an ease to the music that keeps one listening that goes beyond my previous set up. I know it is often said of good digital that it sounds analog but this really does. Last night listening to the Davis/LSO recording of Verdi's Requiem the beginning, Requien Aeternam is sung at a hush and on pretty much everything apart from live that I have heard sounds like voices murmuring but with the 801 in the mix everything is discernible including intakes of breath. Never have I experienced the level of emotion in this pieces as I did last night apart from live and with a very high end speaker set up. I just thought it was a victim of the limits of headphones and portable audio, not the case any more!
> 
> I would be very interested Andy to hear your thoughts on the Terra/TU-05 combination, I have a feeling both players have more in common than apart in terms of musicality.


 
   
  Very nice. Sadly I still couldn't test the A2P. There were some issues so I couldn't get the amps before my holidays. I'll get the demos next month after I come back instead.


----------



## ianmedium

Just scored a pair of ultra rare NOS Siemens 1T4's.. 

Anyone else fortunate enough to have purchased this amp yet. As it gets more hours on it the sound is just sublime. I have the perfect pairing of all equipment for my ears and tastes in music.

I especially love early vocal music (14th/15th/16th Century) and this combination excels at portraying not only the delicate and at times complex vocal harmonies but it captures the acoustic they are recorded in (usually chapels/churches or ancient buildings) perfectly!


----------



## ianmedium

New headphones arrived today for the TU-05 and they are a lovely match (though there is burn in still to go). Very happy with the synergy.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I can't say about your headphone choice as i have never heard them though the impedance is fine with the amp. As to cables, though I do find a small difference I would not spend more than say someone like Toxic cables charge as much above that I feel would be better spent on better phones!

I would imagine the Terra would be a wonderful combination with the amp, I am sure smial1966 will confirm that.

I have found as long as impedance is right the '05 works will all my headphones really well. The sonic signature is pretty neutral I find. Though it is a class A SET it has a very non existent quality like all good amps should have!


You will find yourself exploring tubes as they are compared to ones you need in other amps pretty cheap and it is fun.

I have just won a set of beautiful British Marconi's on ebay. I must admit, I half got them for the looks though the research I have done says they are beautiful sounding!


----------



## ianmedium

*Photo Tutorial On Preparing NOS Valves/Tubes*

I thought I would do a photo tutorial on how to get the best out of your NOS tubes before using them in the amp. I have found that a small amount of time and effort at this stage yields great dividends later on in terms of lowered noise floor.

So, if a tube is NOS/NIB why do we need to clean the pins? Well, after decades of sitting on shelves in sealed cardboard boxes oxidization occurs as the boxes allow air and moisture in. I have only found one set of tubes so far than suffered no oxidization. All the rest did and as you will see in the pictures quite a bit builds up over the decades.

The tubes being shown just arrived today. Rare Seimens from the early 1950's. The boxes had never been opened as was evident by the staples still holding the box top sealed.

So, this is what greets you when you open up that virgin box!

The glass has a slight residue on it from years of moisture/drying even though the box was sealed!


And this is the result of years of sitting on shelves in boxes in environments with temperature changes. The oxidization is self evident!


So, what do you need to get these pins shiny bright and ready to produce you beautiful music? Tools are simple and cheap. 99% or better de-natured alcohol such as you find in pharmacies, A Q-tip and a two in one nail buffer. A soft terry cloth to do the work on (I find terry better as the loops tend to not allow the tubes to roll! Not in the picture is a micro fibre cloth such as you use for spectacles which is used to gently clean the glass (don't use liquids as they take off the printing on the glass!)





On with the cleaning!

Cut about 2cm off the end of the nail buffer and then cut that into three narrow strips, you'll see why in a minute! With the green side of the buffer start to GENTLY buff the outside of the pins like so..


You need to apply virtually ZERO pressure with the buffing, just take it slow and keep turning the tube as you go. You will find that you will be cleaning two pins at once this way and I find that gentle forward motion strokes to be the best when buffing ( remember, your aim is to only remove the oxidization, not the metal!) Eventually you will see the oxidization removed, it is then that you turn the buffer over and use the other side which has no real texture to it at all. When you buff with this side it removes the last traces of oxidization and also slightly polishes the pins. To know this is working properly you will hear a slight squeaking noise as you repeat the motions you used in the other stage.


To do the inside of the pins is a little more involved but essentially the same process as the outside but it is here where the little strips of nail buffer come into play. Gently rub the inside and sides of the pins with the buffer. You want to do vertical strokes from the base of the pin to the end of the pin, again, one way is best though of course when you re-insert the buffer it will rub against the inside of the pin a little. This is to be done with even more care! Just repeat the steps used for the outside with the slightly modified technique.
Here is what it should look like! Again, you will be doing two pins at a time.


And this is what is removed from the pins.. Look at all that awful black gunge!


Once you are satisfied you have removed all the oxidization (you may notice pits in the metal, that is fine) then with a Q-Tip dipped in alcohol clean the pins and base so as to remove any last traces of debris or grease from the cleaning process. If it is 99% then it will dry almost immediately!


And so your done! See those pins gleam! Ready to give noise free service for years to come and remember, its not only about the noise.. Imagine those grungy looking pins in your pristine and expensive amp, you would not want to treat your pride and joy in such a cavalier way now would you! :eek:


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  A superb pictorial guide to cleaning oxidized pins using inexpensive everyday household items. Quite literally brilliant!
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy.
   
  P.S. Have you listened to the DF91 yet?


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much Andy.

I had a good long listen last night. Once I had cleaned the pins I left the amp playing music for 3 hours and then last night listened for another three.
As I have said previously I feel NOS tubes need a good ten hours on them before the settle down and lose the light ting ting sound when tapping the case or turning the volume. Likewise they can sound lifeless in that time.

This was the case with these but in the course of last nights listening I got to experience the change as it happened!

By the end of the evening the tubes fell inky black silent when no music was playing with only the faintest ting noise present. I feel confident that will be gone by the end of the day.

What was more wonderful was to hear the transition from lifeless to richness and incredible detail. At first I thought the were just analytical tubes but at the end of the evening they are detail retrieval kings but at the same time so musical and rich. Bass became deeper and more defined and the feeling of the acoustic space so palpable.

Alison Krauss is always a real litmus test for me. Bad equipment makes her voice sibilant, flat and harsh. Good equipment reveals a breathy, emotive voice rich with texture and tonal range. By the end of listening last night that was not only present but simply the best I have heard on any of the portable set up's I have listened to, heck it is up there also with my benchmark, the Nagra/Wilson system.

I am really looking forward to your thoughts on these but for me the beat the Lorenz's, just! They not only have the air, delicacy and detail retrieval of those but add a little more depth and bass which in combination with the Mullards driving gives one an holistic and richly textural experience. My gut tells me your Terra and my 801 are musical siblings so I feel you will get a similar experience

Btw, this was all done with my new T5P's which are proving to be (with continuing burning in) beautifully musical and involving headphones with good, tight bass, grain less top end and mids so similar to my PF's which means the best out there!


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I take it back, the Siemens are great but I think I still prefer the Lorenz's just because they are just that tiny bit more silent. It's not huge and if i did not have them I would be fully immersed in the Siemens and we are talking tiny difference here!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

I am sorry, I am not sure what your meaning with this suggestion? Do you mean to use these to replace the headphone socket on the amp?

If so and the WBT ones replicate the one on the amp presently ( on /off and headphone out ) then those WBT's look really substantial and I like them a lot

I had a slight issue this week with my socket. When I took my amp to my local HiFi store to try the beyers the beyers 3.5mm jack bent the connector slightly so it ended up springing out!

It was a very simple fix. I opened the case and gently bent the end of the connector back into shape with needle nose pliers, it's actually a nicer connection now than originally!

I know Shikada San is working on this issue and is keen aesthetically to keep the on/off/ headphone jack solution

When I spoke to my HiFi dealer he said the main reason most higher end amp makers use the 6.4 jack is that very few 3.5mm are the same, much greater chane for slight variables in size apparently.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, I am just thinking of the headphone jack and that is a tight squeeze in there with the Transformer being right next to it but the look of the ones you show look much better and more substantial. I think unless it becomes a warranty issue for me and I have to send the amp back to shikada san I will just leave well alone with how it is for me now as I actually love how easily and securely the jack fixes into the socket since I did my minor adjustment.

From day one I have used a mini extension cable rather than directly plug in my headphones apart from this one time.. Looks like my caution paid off! Though I do think this is something than needs to be addressed and I know after speaking with Shikada san a few times he is working on a solution.

I suggest a metal toggle switch for on/off and just leave the headphone socket as just that but he prefers the aesthetics of no switch. Given the choice I would take the switch option any day for reliability and I think a nice vintage looking toggle switch under the volume would be in keeping with the looks!


----------



## ianmedium

Firstly. A plea to other TU-05 owners. It would be so lovely if you would share thoughts on your amp here. I feel like I am a lone voice and it would be great for others who own this amp to give their views!

If you agree with my thoughts on the amp great! If not, great as well! It just helps others who might be interested in purchasing this amp come to a balanced decision and will ensure hopefully Shikada Sans continued success as I feel he really deserves it.

So, end of the preach, I am going to drone on once more but this time about a tube, not the amp!

As you all know I have purchased a whole bunch of tubes these past few months. All have been lovely tubes and I would be satisfied with any of them in the amp. However, one in particular really stands head and shoulders of the rest, The Lorenz 1T4. Now, I am not ignoring the Mullard in the power section, it has an essential part to play but I feel the tube that has the most profound effect is the Lorenz. This really has come home to me this week after getting the excellent Siemens 1T4's and comparing them with the Lorenz and Mullard equivalents.

So what is it about this ultra rare tube that sets it apart you ask?

It really came home last night after listening to the Siemens, then switching over to the Mullard then finally to the Lorenz. The Siemens is an excellent tube for detail retrieval as well as spaciousness around the notes and also soundstage. What it gives up a little in pursuit of that is warmth and depth and a little texture.

Now the Mullard really excels at smoothness. It makes everything creamy and delicious but it does not go to the depths of micro detail retrieval that the Siemens does and so though more relaxing a tube it also feels a little un-involving.

So that brings me on to the Lorenz..

After my past few comments here last night I decided to have a really detailed listen as I have said and I realized what it is about these tubes that make them so extraordinary.

They manage to not only feel smooth and creamy but at the same time go beyond the Siemens in terms of micro detail retrieval. Things like guitar strings plucked, one can hear the texture of the finger tip on string with these, it is lost with the other two. Things like the double bass line on Dave Brubecks time out which is very quiet and in the middle of the mix is brought forward slightly so that one can hear it a little more, hear the notes played a little easier.
On the excellent Davis/LSO Verdi Requiem the Requien Aeternam which is sung at a hush that can seem like a hum or murmur with most equipment and with the Mullards and Siemens takes on an incredible beauty with the Lorenz's. Even though so quiet one can hear the inhale of breath from the male chorus singers. 

The delicacy of this piece is fully resolved and conveyed only in my experience with the Lorenz tubes. Don't get me wrong, it sounds lovely with the other two but one strains to get near the level of detail with which the lorenz portrays effortlessly this beautiful and emotional piece.

In summary, these tubes convey texture and emotion like no other. Also, one other thing they do is a greater soundstage. Instruments and voices within the acoustic have much more space to breathe. Likewise one senses the scale of a full orchestra far more easily with these tubes it being much easier to place the different sections of the orchestra in the acoustic.

Combine these with the weight and warmth of the mullards driving the music and I feel one has the best of all worlds. I am going to do one more experiment though. I think I may have sourced a pair of the DL92 versions of the Lorenz's. If I have I will place and order and lets see what that does!

My biggest regret with this though is that the rest of you will have great difficulty in experiencing what I am due to the ultra rare nature of these tubes. I keep a daily eye out though and if I find any more I will be sure to post here the details.

So folks, come on, lets hear your thoughts on this amp. I really want to hear what you feel about it!

To finish, a close up of this wonderful tube!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

I hope you manage to find them, I will keep an eye out for you as well and if i see anything I will let you know.

I would love to try some of the Japanese tubes. Shikada san who makes this amp recommended the TEN's especially, he said they have a sweet detailed sound.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  Just wondered whether you'd received the exquisite Marconi valves yet?
   
  Cheers,
   
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You know, I can't say about your headphone choice as i have never heard them though the impedance is fine with the amp. As to cables, though I do find a small difference I would not spend more than say someone like Toxic cables charge as much above that I feel would be better spent on better phones!
> 
> I would imagine the Terra would be a wonderful combination with the amp, I am sure smial1966 will confirm that.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, Due to the Easter Holidays they were shipped (from Malaga) yesterday so I fully expect them by next week. 

I really can't wait for these to arrive. From what I have read they offer similar tonality to the mullards but by gum they are going to look a whole lot prettier than them! How are you enjoying your icon amp and how does it sound in comparison to this one? Thanks so much again for the CD, I am really enjoying it!


----------



## ianmedium

Still awaiting the arrival of the Marconi's but whilst checking out the sellers on ebay I have used in the past found a really rare set of tested NOS Telefunken DL92's from a British seller so jumped on them!

If their shipping is anything like last time they should be here by this time next week, can't wait to hear them!


----------



## smial1966

Now I know who is hoovering up all of the TU-05 compatible valves on eBay! :rolleyes:
Congratulations on another great purchase!

Cheers,
Andy.




ianmedium said:


> Still awaiting the arrival of the Marconi's but whilst checking out the sellers on ebay I have used in the past found a really rare set of tested NOS Telefunken DL92's from a British seller so jumped on them!
> 
> If their shipping is anything like last time they should be here by this time next week, can't wait to hear them!


----------



## ianmedium

Tis me Andy, Tis me!  I am still wanting the DL92 Lorenz's. I have seen one place with them but they have not returned one email I have sent in the past two months so I am reticent to send them payment by paypal if they cannot even manage to respond via email!

These were from colomor Valves in the UK whom I have dealt with in the past.


----------



## ianmedium

OK.. So yet again a tube has made a fool of me! And I am here to report that so as others do not make the same mistakes as me!

After I wrote about my love of the Lorenz's I realized I had not really given the Siemens a fair shake of the stick so decided to pop them back in and get some serious hours on them.

Normally I have found that a good ten hours is all that is needed to see what a tube is all about, not these! Forty hours is what it took with these puppies! Andy, I would be interested to hear your thoughts on this as well. 

Last night was the magic moment, it all jelled. Highs became fluid, delicate and detailed. Bass deepened and got tighter at the same time but it is the mids, oh boy the mids! My regular test tracks, Alison Krauss's Paper Airplane album in 24/96, Yo Yo Ma's Silk Road Journeys Legend of Herlen and any Anonymous 4 album really showed what this tube is capable of!

Alison's vocals became even more earthy and honest. The Anonymous 4 became even more textural and yet at the same time effortless and silky in their delivery. The emotional context more palpable.

Give these tubes a good forty hours and they give the Lorenz's a serious run for their money, in fact I would say they edge out the Lorenz's in emotional terms. What it has come to is that either are the best choice I feel.

These BTW are early Siemens tubes which I think is an important note as I tend to find the earlier the tube the better sounding it is, not sure why but there it is.

Both the Marconi's and Telefunkens that are on their way are D getters as well so I am super excited to hear those!

One thing about the German and British tubes I have found is how vey quiet they are, no noise at all I find.

Great thing about these is that I think the seller has a few so fellow TU-05 users jump on board!

The Price is per pair.. No connection to the seller other than happy customer!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230951490914#ht_833wt_1413


----------



## ianmedium

Yay, someone got them, hope you enjoy them as much as I am enjoying mine!

Just looked, my Marconi's are stuck in customs across the other side of the country so I don't expect to see them until late next week if I am lucky. Luckily the Telefunken's have been shipped from the UK so I expect them early next week. I am really looking forward to hearing the Tele's!

It would be great to hear from some fellow users, I feel like I am the only one here


----------



## ianmedium

*The Marconi's Have Landed!*



 They are a thing of beauty and from initial listening sound truly wonderful. Silent right out of the box! But I will report more on sound quality in the coming week though in truth I would imagine they will be pretty much the same as the D getter Mullards I already have and which are my favourite for the 3S4 section.


I handled these with gloves (not kid, but cotton jewellers gloves) the pins were in really great condition and needed little cleaning and they are now in the amp playing music for a couple of hours to bed in with listening doing the rest in the next couple of days!

Been a great day today as I got the tubes (The Tele's have still yet to arrive) and also picked up my Beyerdynamic DT1350's which are going to be my portable headphones from now on so impressed have I been with the T5P's I got three weeks ago!

Reason for edit is that after reading more M.W.T stands for Marconi Wireless Telegraph. These tubes were made in converted cotton mills in Shaw, Oldam (Lancashire). I thought at first they were re-branded mullards but it turns out they are not so it will be interesting to see what the sonic differences are between the brands, Apparently the Marconi's are prized for their excellent sound quality, something even with a short listen they deserve to be.

But heck, look at them! They sure are purrdy!


----------



## ianmedium

OK folks, I actually have well over ten hours on these now so feel confident in reporting.

I am truly astounded with these tubes, they have had an ever greater emotional effect on me than the Lorenz's. They sound nothing like the Mullards or anything else I have heard. They have a deeper bass, much tighter and are so open and airy. There is a wonderful sense of delicacy about them that I would have never imagined possible. Even with closed back headphones such as my T5P's the " out of head experience" kept me thinking the backs had come off the headphones!

I was listening to Blood Sweat and Tears tonight, that is a great band and great sixties recording quality, drums snap,cymbals shimmer and decay into nothingness. All of this happened with the other tubes but not to the levels of authenticity that the Marconi's deliver.

I wish they were more easily available. They are the rarest of rare from what I can see so if you see a pair for sale grab them! I emailed the seller in Spain to keep a look out for me for a matching pair on DF91's, Oh that would be joyous!

Seriously, each step of the way tubes have come and in some cases, the Mullards, Siemens, Lorenz's they have increased in quality and musical enjoyment. The lorenz's really stand out in that respect but the Marconi's, Oh boy the Marconi's, they just take music reproduction beyond what I thought possible at the price point I have worked with.

Of course what must not be forgot with this is that for the Marconi's to really show this potential requires a truly special amplifier. Folks who own this amp just be aware, in my humble opinion having heard some top line tube amps in my time what we have here is truly up there with them. And I am talking multiple thousands of dollars more than what this amp costs.

As each new tube has come along and raised the bar I come to realize that this amp is not only something of a sleeper amp in this community but it also represents in terms of musicality, accuracy and integrity one of the best value amps on sale today.


----------



## ianmedium

Well, in the effort to be open there may be some mystery about wether these are actually Marconi Tubes, I will let you all know as I find out more. Thing is I don't really care if they are or not but the sound is so sublime I would like to know who actually made them. The box has the letters M.W.T stamped on it which corresponds with the M.W.T on the valves. More to follow!


----------



## AnakChan

Ian, great job on the regular reporting updates with this amp and tube rolling. At least for me, your efforts in contributing to this thread is not just entertaining but useful. I just got back from my extended trip and haven't reached out to A2P yet about the demo of the amp.
   
  Your effort keeping up here is truly appreciated!!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much mate, I really appreciate your comments. I hope you get yours to try soon and then we can hear what others think. I have had PM's from other owners saying how much they are enjoying theirs so I don't think it is just my hearing or feelings but it is good to get them either validated or contradicted as it gives a clearer picture either way for folks thinking of taking the plunge! 

Now, on to the Marconi's!

The great thing about this community is that there are some really great members out there who care enough to send pm's if they have information that may help with a posting, Andy (Smial1966) is one such member and through his help and his friend Steve at the excellent Mullard Magic.. http://www.mullardmagic.co.uk/mullard/default.aspx There seems to be some light being shone on the mysterious Marconi's!

So, to get everyone up to speed, Andy contacted Steve to see if he could get him a set after my comments about them. Steve replied that the Valves were not all they seemed as it was a practice a few years ago to soak off the pretty Marconi decals and re-place them on newer tubes. The decals you see are from the 1930's and those tubes are far more collectable!

i decided to send Andy some better pictures so that he could show Steve as looking at the tubes it seemed the decals to be original to them, everything looked right to my admittedly untrained eyes and more importantly why would someone go to all that trouble with a low value, low demand valve, surely their time would be better spent on a tube worth a couple of hundred rather than under $20?

So Andy kindly sent the photo's to Steve and Steve got back right away with some excellent news though the whole story is still not clear it makes more sense. This is what Steve wrote in response to Andy..

"Hi Andy, the valves are definitely DL92. These are really strange as they carry an Osram style cartouche with a 1950 manufacture date. The marking between the pins on the envelope base suggests either RFT or Siemens or Fivre manufacture. These are definitely re-badged items BUT I don't think they're modern. It may be that these are genuine valves in that Marconi re-labeled them. Don't forget that Marconi, GEC, Osram were all a part of the same group. The cartouche is undoubtedly Osram, so is the box style, the decal is Marconi but a 1930's style. All very strange!".


So, my thoughts. Well, as I said to Andy in a PM. Britain, along with Europe was going through some really austere times back then (it would make what is happening now look like a walk in the park!). There was rationing of everything (except sex, they needed to repopulate!) and as I said to Andy here is my take on things.

There were Marconi/Osram with this tube, they needed to show it was from their stable but printing and raw materials were at a premium and costs and materials had to be saved but they still wanted this valve to stand out from all the others on the shelves (I am old enough to remember Tubes/Valves being sold at petrol stations, they were everywhere!).

Then some tweed suited, pipe smoking chap exclaims! I say chaps, we have a box of old decals in stores, lets use them!

Well, that is how I like to think of how it went!

So, these are part of the Marconi/Osram/Gec group, as a Vauxhall is a GM is an Opel is a Cadillac is a Chevy.. You get the picture. They would have been made by one of the companies in the group, Maybe Genalex which was part of the same group. But who knows, if you find a pair then grab them for whatever their heritage they sound sublime, It will be interesting to hear what the Telefunken's (they too are very early models) will sound like in comparison once they arrive!

I will end with this link which gives information about this companies history.

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Marconi-Osram_Valve_Co

I love this Valve thing, not only can you tune an amp to your liking really easily you also end up learning some history.. Try that with Solid State!

Once again, thank you Andy for your invaluable help with this, I am really grateful to you.


----------



## ianmedium

An Addendum!
I just had a lovely email from Steve at Mullard Magic, He goes on to explain more about these and says that the highest possibility is that they are RFT manufactured valves from East Germany and certainly not Marconi though what he means by that is I think a bit like generic medication vs brand name, Tylenol is the brand name for Paracetamol or acetaminophen So Marconi is Tylenol as RFT is to Paracetamol.. At least I think that is how it works.

So I did some research on RFT and it seems they are excellent quality valves and often Siemens or Telefunkens are re-badged RFT's I am sending some pictures to Steve of my Siemens tubes as he feels they may be RFT's as well. More to follow..


----------



## ianmedium

And one more update!
Steve very kindly checked on the Siemens DF91's as he thought they might be RFT as well, turns out they are in fact made by Siemens themselves!
What a great resource Steve is.. He sells valves as well you know and someone who gives so freely of his time deserves support and business!


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, some sublime music tonight curtesy of Hi Definition Tape Transfers..

Sibelius's Violin Concerto in D played by Ruggiero Ricci and the famous Sir Thomas Beecham, RPO version of Pelléas et Mélisande. (more famous if your British and loved the late Sir Patrick Moore!)

All taken from historic tapes and in 24/96, what an evening ahead with my wonderful amp and this beautiful music!


----------



## ianmedium

Telefunkens have arrived and are as I type burning in. Initial thoughts are smooth yet revealing. Great ability to reveal texture. Both are early D getters one has a shiny plate the other matt finish otherwise identical. The writing is a little faded but all the codes are there so I will do some research. 

Currently I am running all German tubes, Tele's in the power section, Lorenz's in the voltage gain stage. Some proper listening tonight!

Come on folks with this amp, join in the conversation on what you think of your amp.


----------



## ianmedium

Initial thoughts are with almost 2 1/2 hours on the tubes, so bear that in mind as in the past there have been changes with more hours.

The Telefunken's are a much drier sound than the Marconi's but they have no more detail retrieval and listening back to back texture is the same as well. Bass is a lot less than the Marconi's adding to that dryness of sound.

Now, I am not a bass head but I do like realistic portrayal of bass and the Marconi's beat the Telefunken's in to a cocked hat in that respect.

With all the tube rolling I have done these past few months I felt commenting now would be appropriate as what the Tele's are lacking in with the little experience I have will not change with burn in, I think they are a dry tube.

Now, if one had an overly rich amplifier then these would be great tubes for that but the TU-05 is pretty much neutral as far as I can tell, just gets out of the way of the music so tube's make an even greater importance with this amp insofar as tailoring the sound to ones desired type.

I used the time honoured Hell Freezes over Hotel California track as the test today. I know that album backwards and forwards! When the drum beat kicks in it goes deep and it is rich and textured, then the second layer of percussion comes in and with a good set up the bass is deep and yet detailed and both drums can be told apart and the tonal variances easily heard.

With the Telefunken's that really just was not there. It did not go deep, it was not rich and though there was texture it simply was no where near what the Marconi's or to a slightly lesser extent the Mullards bring to the table.

The initial feeling of detail retrieval over the Marconi's is a bluff really, because there is little richness the details stand out more with the Telefunken's but they have no more than the Marconi's or Mullards. The Mullards and Marconi's bring life to the table, they bring a humanity that the Telefunken's could only dream of!

When I ordered the Marconi's and Telefunken's I must admit the Marconi's were just because they looked so damned pretty and in truth I thought they would end up as decorations while the Telefunken's of which I have heard so many good stories would be my go to power tube.

What ever origin the Marconi's are I do not give a jot! I don't care that they were made elsewhere for the Marconi group and labeled Marconi that they just stuck on that pretty shield for it is the sound that matters and I just wish I knew definitively who made the ruddy things so the rest of you could enjoy the sound they make!

I have switched back to the Lorenz's, though there are things about the Siemens I love and they are wonderful tubes it is the Lorenz's that pull the heart strings ever so slightly more as is the case with the Marconi's

But fret not, if those two have the property of unobtanium then there is an answer that will bring you to within a hairs breadth of these to sets of tubes.

Early Mullards in the power section and early Siemens in the voltage gain section. Think of those two as the cake with icing and the Marconi's and Lorenz's as having just the sprinkles on top!

I really , really do not recommend the Telefunken's with this amp, they are simply too dry! In fact, any of the other tubes I have used in this rolling spree would be my choice over them!

Positives about them? Deadly quiet, zero Microphonics.

The Marconi's are absolutely silent as well except for some slight ting tings but that is only if one taps the amp, to all intents and purpose they along with the lorenz's leave an inky black background for which to enjoy the silent passages in music.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh, this is way beyond my knowledge base, I look forward to someone else who can help here so that I can learn. If it makes a difference there are two types of caps one can have with the TU-05, standard and upgrade. I went for the upgrade which are black and gold Nichicons.


----------



## ianmedium

Just been talking with Shikada San about other tubes that may work with the amp. He gave the go ahead for me to try DF96's in place of the DF91's and report back to him. He thinks the only possible issue is that they may not produce enough power. I will get a cheap pair at first and report back. If they work well it gives us a bit more choice!


----------



## ianmedium

Just been back to back with the Marconi's and other tubes to see if there are others apart from the mullards that come close to this rare tube so that others can experience a bit of what I am experiencing.

I would say the French (owned by Phillips) La Radiotechniques come a touch closer than the Mullards in comparison to the Marconi's as they have a little more air. The only thing they lose out to the Marconi's is a bit less depth in bass but it is small, really small.

The 3S4 La Radiotechniques are much easier to find as well!


----------



## ianmedium

Just ordered some NOS Mil spec Radiotechnique 1T4's made in 1962, should be here next week!


----------



## ianmedium

The Radiotechniques have arrived, The seller, DBtubes in Quebec is excellent to deal with. The pair are my first matched pair of tubes so it will be interesting to hear if that makes any difference. Also. I have been running the 3S4 equivalents for the past week and loving the sweet sound these French tubes produce.

For only the second time since getting this amp I will have the same make in both the 3S4 stage and the 1T4 stage, last time was the Mullards. Right, Off to prepare the pins and get some burning in started!

Oh, one last thing. What is really cool is as these were made for the military the boxes contain a great deal of information including the date of manufacture which for both (they are from the same batch run as well as matched) was the 24th September 1962, just over a year before I was born!

PS. A tweek! As some may know I made a wooden cradle for the amp so that it does not topple over. I lined this with sheet cork and it has been a great way of not only securing the amp but also contributes to sound quality.

Of late I have been researching about isolation and damping for audio products and read about brass cones and such. Instead of damping what one does is allow the energy produced by parts such as transformers to dissipate via metal cones.

So, being the cheapskate that I am I thought before spending money on cones I would find a DIY solution! What I have come up with and works fantastically are the brass compression rings one uses to join metal pipes together. I have found for best results two at the back and one in the front in the middle work best. I guess as one of the transformers is at the front and on the bottom it makes sense.

What this has brought sonically is a greater depth to the sound stage. More detail and yet an even greater ease in musicality.. All for $3!


----------



## AnakChan

Have any pix of the NOS Milspc RadioTechnique 1T4's and the cradle box for your amp? You've raised a good point about the amp toppling over actually - something I've wondered myself.


----------



## ianmedium

Absolutley! Just took a few quick snaps. I cobbled my stand together out of off cuts and then sprayed it red. Rank Amateur is the best way to describe it but it works!. You can just see the brass compression ring underneath which dissipates energy.



This one is of the tubes. The ones with green printing are the 3S4 Radiotechniques, those ones were NOS/NIB domestic market ones. The ones with the white bulb with "RT" in the middle are the Mil-spec ones.


And these are the boxes, same lot number and David at DB tubes matched them as well though strictly speaking it is not needed with a single ended triode operation.


I have been burned before when I have commented right out of the box but on initial listening this pairing and brand has it all.. More later though!


----------



## ianmedium

One of the things I love about these NOS tubes is doing research on the history of them. Sometimes nothing comes from it, other times a lot.

I have started to research the markings on the Radiotechniques and it is hard as the only documents are in French and it is testing my school boy French as I cannot google translate them due to the flies being to big. So far though I have found out that the "STTA" marking refers to the Technical service Telecommunications Air which from what I can gather is the department responsible for communications in the French Airforce but I stand to be corrected on that!

Still cannot find out what the "AIR" in a circle is. I am guessing it is a marking for perhaps tubes used by the airforce, will do some more research to find out.

I am dying to tell you how they sound but must bite my lip until I have a few more hours on them but I will give one clue! The will be very enjoyable hours


----------



## AnakChan

Thx for the pix. Great job on the stand.
   
  I'm a noob when it comes to tubes (just owned my 1st tube amp a week ago - Zana Deux). I noticed you changed only 2 of the 4 with the 3S4s?


----------



## ianmedium

There are two sections on this amp, two tubes in the voltage gain section (1U4/T4) and two in the power section (3S4). I already had two RT's for the 3S4 stage so just needed two for the 1T4 stage.
Thank you for the compliment on the stand but if you really want to see furniture grade Andy did an amazing job on his and it quite rightly puts mine to shame!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/120#post_9155015

You are going to love tubes, I have not had so much fun in HiFi for years! Not only discovering the different sonic qualities but also learning so much history through researching the different brands, love it!


----------



## ianmedium

Shikada san has just posted a customized version of the TU-05 on Facebook. There have been a couple of issues with the headphone, on/off switch not being as robust as it could be ( I had a slight issue with mine when I plugged a different 3.5mm jack in which pushed the metal retaining clip inside the switch so that the unit remained on. It was a simple fix with some needle nose pliers and has not happened again) .

So he has lengthened the chassis on this custom model by 30mm added a lockable 6.35 headphone jack and two RCA inputs and turned the gain switch into an on/off switch.
I know speaking with him he has been troubled by the sacrifice with aesthetics and I must say I prefer the look of the standard one more as it is much more in keeping with the Japanese simplicity of design philosophy but I don't think this custom one is too bad and I have a feeling it would look better in silver. Nothing else has changed about the amp so sonically it should be identical! Not sure of price or if this is going in production either.

I must admit given the option of this model or the original I would still go for the original for the reason I gave above.

Here is a picture from his FB page!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

For post number 3000 I thought I would share some thoughts on an all Radiotechnique tube set up!

I have had the normal spec 3S4's for a while now and they have been lovely sounding though took a back seat to the Marconi's and Mullards as they did not go as deep in terms of bass or stage depth. We are talking tiny amounts here and once past the analytical stage in truth these details would not be noticed. As I have said before, the differences between these top tier tubes are more about subtleties than huge AhHa moments (Telefunkens excepted which though have improved somewhat with burn in still sound dry to my ears!) so they are great tubes just not that extra gram of greatness.. Or so I thought!

Enter stage right the Mil-Spec Radiotechnique 1T4's. I now have at least twenty hours on these so they have gone past my normal amount for quoting sound quality. In truth with these there was not a lot of burn in needed.

Firstly, these are silent, like the other top tier tubes (other than the Marconi which tings but otherwise is silent) there is no noise with these. Just an inky black sonic background. And that background reveals something rather lovely with these. They have bass.. deep bass but not tarted up honda civic with bass bins bass. Just good, clean and seemingly endless bass. The sort of bass one gets by a discreetly used Subwoofer in a home system. Plugged in you would think it not there but unplug it and suddenly the music seems thin sounding, this is the Radiotechnique bass!

Mids,I think the perfect balance between creamy and neutral of all the tubes I have used in the 1T4 stage, just a slight amount more creaminess than my much loved Lorenz's which have a bit more of that Teutonic accuracy. Treble, well all the usual catch words, crystaline, sweet, detailed and like the bass seems to have no end. Now, once more. I must remind you here that these descriptions are anal retentive descriptions, one has to listen beyond how one enjoys music to hear these things, all of my top tier tubes would not leave you feeling wanting and replacing one with another would after the initial few moments render no difference in the end musical engagement and enjoyment, they are _all_ that good!

I think though, what the Radiotechnique's bring to the table that only they alone bring is the wonderful sense of air and space around the instruments and even the notes played. I would describe them as "thoughtful" tubes, they allow one to digest the sonic space and what is occurring in it just that little bit more. Also, the siblings bring out the best in each other far more than say an all Mullard set up. The 1T4's add a greater sense of depth and ability to the 3S4's that I thought previously lacking a little.

I have put out some feelers to see if I can get some Mil-spec 3S4's and if I can will see what that does. Apparently in the Radiotechnique's case ( though it may be with other manufactures mil-spec tubes) there is an extra degree of quality control that goes into their manufacture (just as in tubes originally intended for medical use) which may explain the better sonic gifts gained.

Will this quest of tubes end for me? Well, 34 tubes in, personally I do not see it ending as it is so much fun for me, not only in discovering the differences sonically but also and for me equally important as a lover of history is the research and learning from collecting these tubes. I have learned so much over the past few months and the research has been so enjoyable. I have my eye on a pair of DL92's at the moment other than the Radiotechnique's, Selfishly I won't say what they are until the auction is over but I am rather excited about the prospect of winning them!

So there we go! My 3000 post celebrating my favourite topic on this forum, this amp and all the fun involved with tube rolling (Not sure what they call it in the UK, perhaps Valve Varoooming!).

Once again, for the few of us with this amp on this forum I would love it if other owners would chime in with their thoughts more as it would be lovely to hear if you agree or disagree with my thoughts on this amp. I always have one eye on this forum being of use to anyone researching equipment purchases and thus it would be so useful for them and enjoyable for me if other owners would contribute to the thread a bit more!!

As of this week after talking with Shikada san we have an exclusive little club, 19 owners worldwide and personally I think we are 19 of the luckiest people in Audio as we get to listen to a wonderful amp on a daily basis!

Have a great weekends music listening folks!


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  Your wonderfully evocative descriptions and infectious enthusiasm for tube rolling is a great service to owners of this superb headphone amplifier. I wholeheartedly applaud your generosity of spirit for sharing such invaluable information. THANK YOU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> For post number 3000 I thought I would share some thoughts on an all Radiotechnique tube set up!
> 
> I have had the normal spec 3S4's for a while now and they have been lovely sounding though took a back seat to the Marconi's and Mullards as they did not go as deep in terms of bass or stage depth. We are talking tiny amounts here and once past the analytical stage in truth these details would not be noticed. As I have said before, the differences between these top tier tubes are more about subtleties than huge AhHa moments (Telefunkens excepted which though have improved somewhat with burn in still sound dry to my ears!) so they are great tubes just not that extra gram of greatness.. Or so I thought!
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks you so much Andy, though you may not like me when I say this next thing!

 It is around 4:30am here. I am up briefly as the auction for the two DL92's just ended and I won! Two NOS Phillips Miniwatt made in Holland valves will be winging their way to me as fast as the Royal Mail can carry them!

These tubes were made in their Dutch factory around the same time as the famed Amperex Bugle Boys which were made their also, so I am really looking forward to hearing them!

I was the only bidder and won them for £2!


----------



## ianmedium

So this is what should be arriving on my doorstep in the next week or two!



Can't wait to try this one out from the legendary Harleen works in Holland


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

I really like the new site, thank you for posting it!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

Here is the inside of mine with the upgraded caps, as far as I can make out they are Nichicon and I think they may be the Fine Gold series


----------



## ianmedium

I have just written to Shikada san asking these details so as soon as I know I will let you know the definitive answer! but here is a blow up of the section showing them if that helps!


----------



## ianmedium

And so I am drawn yet again back to my dream coupling.. Lorenz/Marconi. I do not know what it is, perhaps the slight edge in musicality or the small amount more of air in the acoustic, perhaps the slightly deeper but not wooly bass. The differences are so small one would hardly notice and yet I keep coming back to this pairing!

Of course, it being the nature of these things they happen to be also the rarest of rare. I have never seen the like for sale since getting mine but you can be sure I am keeping my beady eyes open just in case!


----------



## ianmedium

Seeteeyou.

i just had a message from Shikada san detailing more about the capacitors he uses. He does not know the name of the upgraded volume pot as it is not made anymore but I personally would go for it if they are still available, best volume pot I have ever used, even at low volumes there is perfect channel balance.

Here is what he wrote me!

*"In Hi-Q capacitor model, I use a KZ Electrolytic capacitor of the best grade of Nichicon of Japan. and I am using Type TME film capacitor of Shizuki the interstage coupling. Its response is excellent because low-induced Wrapping.
In addition,
Also power module, I Use the Panasonic's capacitor(105 degrees C) that high reliability for Automotive environment, it has a long life and excellent noise properties.
At Volime pot,
Sorry I do not know brand and in detail the manufacturer.
I chose from the product of a number, I found excellent volume with little degradation and deviation of sound left and right is least.
However, it is valuable because this has been discontinued.
Please introduce my good parts!"*


----------



## bmichels

*I start to be very excited about this little portable TUBE Amp.  *




   
   
   
  - Indeed, I am the (very) happy owner of a Bellina HPA Tube-DAC/AMP from "Red wine audio", and I was looking for a more (trans)portable solution but... with the same warm signature. 
   
  -> It looks like your amp will provide this similar "warm sound" ? isn’t it ?
   
   
  - As a NON-Expert in Tube rolling, could you summarise your "years of experience" by just suggesting me the best overall tube upgrade over the stock tube.
   
   
  - I really want to minimise the Hiss of the tube stage. I wank Black background when music is not playing. --> Is it possible with this amp ?  does some tubes rolling improve this ? 
   
   
  - What super high-end/super clean source are you using guys ? 
   
  - How long does the battery last ? 
   
  - And... are they "silent" enough to drive sensitive cIEMs, and "powerfull" enough for my Fostex TH900 headphone ? 
   
   
   
   
   
  thanks for your advices


----------



## ianmedium

Hi there.

The amp will certainly drive the Fostex with ease so no issues there.

The only faint hiss I have heard is with ultra sensitive IEM's but only when no music is playing and that is with only a really sensitive IEM. All my other headphones I hear no noise or hiss.

The amp has I feel a fairly neutral signature, it is certainly not a traditional class A SET sound but having said that it is largely dependent as well on the tubes used. If your looking for a warmer signature (I prefer it slightly warmer myself) then I recommend going with Mullards, Radiotechniqe's from Europe or I found RCA's from the US similar also.

You can actually balance the sound very well by tube rolling, my all time favourites are german tubes for a crisp and detailed sound in the 1T4 stage and either Mullards or Radiotechnique's in the 3S4 stage ultimately if you can get hold of Marconi's for the 3S4 stage then that is in my experience the ultimate balance of warmth and detail.

Certain tubes ting more than others but this is NOT microphony which I though it was before talking to an experienced radio tube chap who explained that due to the finer elements in these small radio tubes they are more susceptible to this slight tinging. The quietest in that respect I have found to be Siemens, Lorenz and Mullard but again once music is playing one cannot hear this.

I am pointing out the negatives first as this is a hand made amp, small scale so do not expect the fit and finish of a large scale production amp, you will see file marks on the edges of the case (though fine) and you have to be a little careful inserting headphones in as the headphone jack/on off switch is delicate but those are small points when one considers this amp is completely hand made by one person I feel.

Knowing all of this now if I had known it before purchase would I have purchased the amp? Yes and I highly recommend it to others, just remember it is hand made!

Now on to the positives. 

The amp with pretty much all the headphones I have is silent, there is just a deep, black space for the music to occupy. The sound is fast, detailed and yet warm and organic. It is so musical and rises to good source, tubes and headphones.

I highly recommend (as the cost is relatively small) going for the upgrades in volume control and capacitors. The volume control is the best I have used, stepped and with no channel imbalance even at low volumes.

Knowing what I know now I would go for the option of not having the stock tubes, though perfectly adequate this amp deserves better tubes and with the cost of the stock tubes one can purchase much higher quality ones for less cost. The amp takes about a month to build so you can easily order a set of tubes before it is finished so that when it arrives you can simply slot them in.

Looking at what you want I would go for Mullards for the 3S4 stage and Siemens for the 1T4 stage. I can recommend two ebay sellers who have those if you like.

I must admit I have not got years of experience in tube rolling, this is my first tube amp! But it feels like I have crammed a few years experience into a few months as I find the subject fascinating.

Battery lasts around 7 hours and if your going portable with this i recommend the side cases for the tubes as extra physical protection as well as protection from radio wave interference .

I use a HiFiman HM-801 as my source with a Cardas HPI interconnect and the synergy is wonderful.

Let me know if I can help any more. BTW, I really recommend you chat with Shikada san about your requirements, what headphones you use as he can tailor your amp to them better.


----------



## bmichels

Thank you so much ianmedium for all thoss infos.
   
  And YES, I also believe that when I start to get interest in tube rolling, i will get addicted... so much to experiment ! 
   
  PS: what is the (sonic) advantage of the capacitor upgrade ?


----------



## Jwm48324

ianmedium, I am interested in the Paper TU-05. I also see you use the Final Audio Design headphones. They make many models where do you start. I have the Westone ES5 and don't like them. They are too dark sounding. What would you recommend thanks JEFF


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

Not sure about what sonic advantages the upgrade has as I only have heard the upgraded components!

Now, a shock. The Phillips DL92's arrived yesterday and have been burning in. I won them from a seller who was selling his late fathers stock of tubes off, they were sold as seen and I won them for £1 each!

I feel safe in saying they exceed the Marconi's and you know my love of those. The bass on the phillips is deeper, tighter, mids open and expresive and treble just so silky yet textured. I have them paired with the Siemens and I feel safe in saying this is now my favourite combination. Open, clear, clean and yet warm and inviting, everything is in proportion, just perfect!


----------



## AJHeadfi

I wonder if tu-05 has a potentiometer or stepped attenuator or stepped potentiometer?


----------



## bmichels

*Ordered my TU-05 today ...*






       Now, will have to wait... wait.... wait.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    
   
   
  In the mean time, I need to understand *EXACTLY what "upgrade" tube to buy, and WHERE* exactly to get them.
   
  Also, Need to decide if I take the plunge for a *F.A.D. Piano Forte..*... And which one : VIII or IX ?
   
  Thanks to you all for making me discover this wonderfull tube Amp.
   
  It will be a nice complement to my RedWineAudio Bellina HPA: Much more transportable that my curent 5 kg set-up ....


----------



## AJHeadfi

Hope you enjoy the TU-05. Did you order the custom made leather case also?


----------



## bmichels

Yes, everything: leather case, upgraded capacitor & volume pot, ...


----------



## ianmedium

Well done! I know that smail1966 has heard and RWA next to the TU-05 and the 05 came out very favourably, especially if I remember correctly in terms of musicality. You got the case as well, wonderful, i am looking forward to seeing some better shots of that!

I am really looking forward to your thoughts with it and the Fostex. I feel the amp rises and rises to source and what it is feeding. For me it just allows an open window on to the quality of the source and headphones. Now, if I can only bare to part with mine long enough for the free alteration of the headphone socket which was the only weak point but I can't bring myself to do it yet as the thought of being without it for a few weeks is unthinkable.

Your now going to be able to put the whole of your rig in a good sized courier bag!

As to tubes. here is a list of ebay dealers I have dealt with who have provided great tubes, excellent shipping and good prices. All the tubes I have purchased from them have been NOS/NIB and have worked perfectly. I have just purchased many as it has been fun and also interesting to find out the subtle detail changes different makes of tubes give!

This seller is from the US, using his 1T4 Siemens at the moment, inky silent, great tubes, he also has the 3S4's
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pair-2-Vintage-Old-Unused-DF91-IT4-SIEMENS-TUBE-BATTERY-PORTABLE-RADIO-ROHREN-/230965421603?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item35c69ca623

Another US seller, cheap as chips and the tubes (radiotechnique 3S4's were perfect, even the blueing on the pins was present!) Look at the pictures of his stock then send him a message to see if he has the ones you want, he was really great to deal with.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tube-lots-Inexpensive-NOS-Radio-TV-Amplifier-Audio-HAM-phono-CB-vacuum-tubes-/261200619343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item826e192b19

A couple of british sellers selling in the main Mullards and Brimars, both excellent, well packaged tubes, no issues from my experience with them other than positive!

Colomor
http://stores.ebay.ca/COLOMOR-VALVES-TUBES-COMPONENTS/_i.html?_nkw=df91&submit=Search&_sid=18843948

Langrex
http://stores.ebay.ca/LANGREX/_i.html?_nkw=DL92&submit=Search&_sid=65922027

For Non ebay the only one I have tried so far is David at DBtubes in Canada and I purchased two superb Radiotechniques from him, excellent service. I would message him with your requirements and he will look at his stock and tell you what he has in stock. 

http://www.dbtubes.com

All of the sellers bar the US purchased Radiotechniques were tested before selling though he probably would test them for a little extra if you wanted. I did not bother and the tubes were excellent.

Hope that helps. Great thing about these tubes is they are so cheap compared to regular amp tubes you can't really go wrong!


----------



## AJHeadfi

I too am looking forward to impressions with the TH900. The TU-05 looks to be very well suited to this headphone.
   
  The Piano Forte IX look nice, the X look even nicer. I would buy them and try them if I could.
   
  I guess the Lorenz tubes are hard to get?


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, the Lorenz is pretty much unobtainable. Since getting my pair I have never seen another pari for sale, same for the Marconi's. Take heart though, the Siemens DF91's are so close to the Lorenz's that only really deep listening will tell them apart. Likewise if you can get Dutch made Phillips Miniwatt DL92's you will actually slightly better the Marconi's, they are just that bit tighter in sound than my previous favourites, the Marconi's. A good substitute for them both and easier to obtain is either Mullard or Radiotechnique.


----------



## Boringer

Ian, thanks a lot for your kind advice on PM.
*I've placed my order!!!  *




   
A little bit late  though, since June's slot has been fully filled.
  I think bmichels got that last slot... 




   
  Well... need to wait a bit longer...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> *I too am looking forward to impressions with the TH900.* The TU-05 looks to be very well suited to this headphone.
> 
> The Piano Forte IX look nice, the X look even nicer. I would buy them and try them if I could.
> 
> I guess the Lorenz tubes are hard to get?


 

 I'll see if I can help you with that. Give me a few days. These are loaners from the makers and I only have a few days to give impressions before returning both units to him.
   

   
  P.S. I can hear Ian saying, "Finally!!"


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Ian, thanks a lot for your kind advice on PM.
> *I've placed my order!!!  *
> 
> 
> ...


 
  sorry


----------



## GermanGuy

to ianmedium - ordered my tu-05 last friday, hopefully getting the amp end of june. after having received it i will come back to your offer to give me some advice about tubes and will ask you about your then favorite set of tubes. by the way a good friend of mine is radio and tv technican for more than 30 years now. i couldn't resist to attach a picture with one of his 5 boxes with german nos tubes (and best of all i can get all the tubes i need free of cost).


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> I'll see if I can help you with that. Give me a few days. These are loaners from the makers and I only have a few days to give impressions before returning both units to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







boringer said:


> Ian, thanks a lot for your kind advice on PM.
> *I've placed my order!!!  *
> 
> 
> ...




Boringer, congratulations! The wait is worth the while, likewise Germanguy and anyone else if I can be of any help with tubes and such please let me know!

Anak! Yay, you got both there!

I am really looking forward to your thoughts, hopefully I am not fully out of whack with mine and that you hear what I do. I take comfort as being a fairly lone voice on this thread in what my friends locally think of the amp and it seems to echo my thoughts but to have someone else who has also tried a great many other amps and equipment to give his views is going to bring some balance and extra thoughts to the table.

Can't wait to hear what you think!
PS, if you have a gain setting on the amp I recommend setting it to the highest position for anything other than really easy to drive IEM's. I just find it gives a little more headroom


----------



## GermanGuy

I ordered my amp with all available options - did i forget this gain setting option to order ?


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> to ianmedium - ordered my tu-05 last friday, hopefully getting the amp end of june. after having received it i will come back to your offer to give me some advice about tubes and will ask you about your then favorite set of tubes. by the way a good friend of mine is radio and tv technican for more than 30 years now. i couldn't resist to attach a picture with of one if his 5 boxes with german nos tubes (and best of all i can get all the tubes i need free of cost).




Now that is a box of tubes!

I am so happy to see several folks getting this amp, I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts and I truly hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> I ordered my amp with all available options - did i forget this gain setting option to order ?




With the gain setting you can have a choice of two out of the three gain levels he offers with the amp. I would tell him the impedance range of the headphones your going to use with the amp and see if you need the gain setting option or not. I see you have HD800's which are 600ohm. I know the amp won't go up to that but it might not mean they won't work with the amp. I would ask him.


----------



## GermanGuy

I had some email exchange before ordering and had excluded the hd800 from my list of headphones i want to use with the amp. I tought it would be the best choice to get this amp configured purely for what it can do best - low impedance. For the hd800 i have the cayin ha-1a (and think i will buy a violectric v200 for the hd800), so i followed the recommendation based on my list of headphones and ordered the tu-05 with low-mid impedance setting. i assume he would have offered me the gain option but it's not needed for my purposes.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, looking at your headphone list you might just want to play safe and have two gain settings for choice. I went with low and medium (8~32/16~120). I used to own K701's and then sold them to a friend. I had a listen with them with the 05 and the synergy was wonderful, it really showed what a giant killer the 701's can be with the right amping! The medium gain setting is perfect for those.


----------



## GermanGuy

I think we are talking about the same only with different names - impedance setting / gain setting ? ! I ordered mine with low and medium setting.


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, spot on!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> sorry


 
   
  Hahaha... I'm just kidding bmichels. I don't know who took that slot. 




   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Boringer, congratulations! The wait is worth the while, likewise Germanguy and anyone else if I can be of any help with tubes and such please let me know!


 
   
  Thanks a lot Ian, and believe it will be worthy indeed.
  You have been giving a very genuine help for anyone of us who has an interest of this product.
  And for sure, I will bug you again in near future... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Ian, thanks a lot for your kind advice on PM.
> *I've placed my order!!!  *
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Beg your pardon seems i was the one that filled the june´s slot with my order last week


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Beg your pardon seems i was the one that filled the june´s slot with my order last week


 
   
  Ouchhhhh... It cost me a month of waiting time...


----------



## ianmedium

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! I cannot wait to hear your thoughts on the amp when they arrive to all of you. Just to whet your appetite though!

A few days ago HDTT released an ultra rare recording of early Janos Starker music, the French album. Transferred into digital via a mint reel to reel tape in 24/96 in mono. It is sublime, a little tape hiss but not enough to distract from the incredible performance. I swear I have never heard cello like this other than live. Now, whetting of appetites!

Listening directly through my HH-801 was a wonderful experience, texture, musicality though a little soft. Plug the HM-801 via the line out into the TU-05 and suddenly Maestro Starker is giving you a personal performance. Texture, depth and a palpable sense of realness that grabs your attention and does not let go.

What the 05' brings to the table is a cleaner, more open window on to this piece, it allows one to hear the bending of strings and the slight elastic band sound that brings. The strings sound slightly loose on this recording and that is so effortlessly portrayed via this amp. All of this though is effortless, the amp allows all this but still feels like it just gets out of the way of the performance. 

I am really looking forward to Anak's thoughts as i value his opinions more than a lot of reviewers on this forum and more so with the Fostex. 

I have said it before but will repeat it. The only other tube amp I have heard that has a similar representation of the acoustic and performance is the Nagra PL-P. but then I have not heard many other tube amps to be fair.

I have a wonderful recording coming from the excellent Todd Garfinkle who runs MA recordings. He recorded this album in a chapel in France. It is music for the Viola Da Gamba played by Nima Ben David. I heard a snippet the other day and I just know it is going to sound great through the 05'!

http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=165

Oh yes, if your looking for an interconnect between source and amp I highly recommend the Cardas HPI. In terms of cost it is cheap compared to the likes one gets from other cable companies. I tried silver but it was just to edgy. The Cardas just gets out of the way and works perfectly with this amp. I got the 12inch one which is I feel the perfect length.
Got mine from Todd the Vinyl Junkie, great service.
http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Cardas_Headphone_Interconnect_p/car0000277.htm


----------



## AnakChan

I actually spent some time listening to both of models actually. I'm trying to collate my thoughts, take pix, and write up proper impressions, etc. Briefly though I'm highly impressed with both of them. The TU-05b is really more of a desktop level quality. Big sound, big soundstage, fluid, smooth, and the distinct tube signature. Shikada-san though for some reason capped the bass off to around 30Hz but he says it could go lower if he mods it.
   
  The TUR-06 OTOH, is no slouch either. It's a hybrid but still an unmistakeable tube signature. The sub bass of the TUR-06 runs _DEEP_. And it's good rich lush deep too. It has a slightly smaller soundstage but still a great performer.
   
  The fun side of me like the TUR-06 for it's bass, but the purist side in me like the TU-05b for it's pure Class A amp. Despite being inefficient though, it doesn't really generate that much heat.


----------



## GermanGuy

To ianmedium - which headphone did you use?


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> I actually spent some time listening to both of models actually. I'm trying to collate my thoughts, take pix, and write up proper impressions, etc. Briefly though I'm highly impressed with both of them. The TU-05b is really more of a desktop level quality. Big sound, big soundstage, fluid, smooth, and the distinct tube signature. Shikada-san though for some reason capped the bass off to around 30Hz but he says it could go lower if he mods it.
> 
> The TUR-06 OTOH, is no slouch either. It's a hybrid but still an unmistakeable tube signature. The sub bass of the TUR-06 runs _DEEP_. And it's good rich lush deep too. It has a slightly smaller soundstage but still a great performer.
> 
> The fun side of me like the TUR-06 for it's bass, but the purist side in me like the TU-05b for it's pure Class A amp. Despite being inefficient though, it doesn't really generate that much heat.




I am so grateful to you mate for your thoughts. Though I don't doubt my perceptions the thing that has worried me is that they have been just mine and I always like others who are interested in components to have other peoples thoughts to go on as well so your thoughts are wonderful and I am relieved that you are hearing what I am hearing with the 05'.

 I agree, the bass does not go as deep as others but I found with different tubes the amp can go a good bit deeper. I find the 3s4 stage the best for underpinning the bass tube implementation and things like radiotechnique or even better, Mullard make a not insubstantial difference in that.

Likewise, for the best of all worlds Dutch made Phillips Miniwatt are a good choice for better depth of bass whilst retaining a nice tight feeling.

If you had the amps longer I would have sent you some different tubes to try with it.

Once again, thank you for these thoughts and I am so glad your hearing what I am hearing and I agree that this can easily be thought of as a desk top amp and even better, freed from mains electric noise.

In fact, though one can listen to this amp connected to mains electricity I would not recommend it as the sound becomes ever so slightly grainy.

German Guy. I listen with either Final Audio Design Piano Forte IX or Beyerdynamic T5P.


----------



## AnakChan

I was kinda in a rush to write up these impressions but it's done and I have to return these back to Shikada-san. What's worse is that I think I accidentally short circuited the TU-05b (you can read it in the review) and I feel really bad for it. Will make an offer to Shikada-san to pay for repairs.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tu-05b/reviews/9072
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp/reviews/9073
   
  Please do feel free to tell me any corrections I need to make.


----------



## ianmedium

What a wonderful review! Thank you for posting it and I agree with your thoughts on the amp.
I think the one short fall for me are the sockets though for me it has been the combined headphone, on/off socket that requires a touch more care in use than should be the case though I am happy to report that Shikada San has now corrected that and as soon as I can bare to part with mine I will send it back for the free fix!

I am so glad you enjoyed the amp and I know your thoughts hold a lot of weight here for good reason.

I am actually breathing a bit easier now as I have been the only one up to now commenting on this amp so it is a relief that my thoughts on it are echoed by yours.

I wish you had it longer as I would have loved your thoughts on it with some really good tubes as being a fairly open window this amp really rises to what good quality tubes can bring to the table I feel, so much so that as good as the stock tubes are I am fervent in recommending upgrading the tubes at the earliest opportunity as this amp deserves the very best.

In particular with the bass a good tube really deepens and layers the bass by a good margin compared to the stock tubes.

I would be really interested as to how you feel the amp sounds in comparison to the Shindo. I know it is a different beast as it is driving loudspeakers but I wondered how you feel about them in terms of sonic quality.

I have long lusted after those Shindo's!

Thank you Anak Chan for this review, I know it is just going to whet the appetites of the folks who are waiting for theirs to be built and arrive.
Oh, by the way. On the occasions I do take mine to the coffee shop not only do a lot of people come up and want to listen but I feel I should become an even more eccentric Englishman living abroad and wax my neared and turn my mustache into a waxed twirled version and wear a loud paisley waistcoat as this amp out and about is certainly an eccentric sight!


----------



## AnakChan

I truly wish I could have had the amps longer. Even though they were in my possession for a week, I didn't have much time to actually play with them (juggling with work, family, etc.). I would have been able to test and written up a lot more but this was rushed and probably not my best attempt in reviewing.
   
  The Shindo I've borrowed from my friend is quite different...it's driving my B&W N804 speakers 2xmonoblocks actually.
   
  Honestly, Analog Squared Paper's offerings are in a league of their own. I'm sure there will be quite a few questions on how they compare with the portable tube amps, but really the question should be how do they compare with some desktop amps instead. With tube rolling these have a lot of potential.


----------



## GermanGuy

I think i have to stop reading all the excellent posts in this thread because it makes the waiting time even harder until i get my tu-05 end of june


----------



## ianmedium

Anak, your right, this amp, though portable is I feel better compared to desk top amps. I know one person here has heard it in comparison to an RWA amp and they found the ASP slightly more musical though in fairness the RWA was brand new so probably it would come out the same. That being the case this amp then becomes even better value I feel.

German Guy, not long to wait, only four weeks, may I suggest passing some of that time hunting out some tubes!

A few pages back I did a photo tutorial on preparing NOS tubes for use and you could while away a few hours until the amp arrives doing that! 

I know this seems odd, but knowing others are enjoying this amp adds to my enjoyment of it!

Me, I am going to switch out the Siemens today and put in the mil-spec radiotechniques and see what they are like with the miniwatts!


----------



## ianmedium

And so the Mil-spec Radiotechniques replace the Siemens in the voltage gain stage. Have them settling in with some music playing and will have a good listen tonight and report back.
Radiotechnique is from the same family as Phillips who also owned Mullard so there is a common sound signature that I would call sweet. There tends to be a bit more air with the Dutch made Phillips and French made Radiotechniques over the slightly warmer, thicker Mullards.


----------



## ianmedium

OK, that did not last long!
The 1T4 Radiotechniques are lovely tubes but combined with the Phillips they are a little to warm and lose some of their delicacy and air. 

For the first time I have combined the Lorenz with the Phillips.. Match made in heaven!

The slightly brighter and airy Lorenz is a perfect match. In fact having a little more weight than the Siemens it is pretty much spot on for my tastes. Bass drum has that little more weight with the Lorenz over the Siemens but not at the expense of airiness or crystal like treble which the Siemens excels at as does the Lorenz.

Each time I come back to the Lorenz's I am reminded of what a special tube this is. I stray sometimes as other tubes may go a little more in either sonic direction but the Lorenz's just do all ends of the sonic so well. They excel at everything. I just wish they were easier to get hold of!


----------



## Boringer

Anakchan, once again thanks for a nice review.
   
  GermanGuy, you're right.
  Reading this thread adds more pain by considering I'll get mine in August... Ouchhh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> For the first time I have combined the Lorenz with the Phillips.. Match made in heaven!


 
  Especially this...! 
  Ian, thanks for keeping these poisonous tube rolling flows...


----------



## GermanGuy

As i live in germany maybe it's a good idea to find a source for lorenz and phillips tubes that can provide all of us with as much tubes as we want 
But no joke, if ianmedium could just repost type and maybe an image of this dream set i am willing to do that because it is the same effort to do that for all and not only for me alone.


----------



## ianmedium

That would be wonderful, thank you!

I thought I found a source in Germany yesterday but they had not updated their site and had no Lorenz's. But being on the ground so to speak you will find a much better chance. I can't believe these are the only pair left in the world. Tubes like this were made in the millions as radio sets were so popular back then.

I just took this picture now of the two sets. Notice the Lorenz has a ribbed plate and is a dark grey. Also, these were made in Stuttgart which apparently makes a difference in sound quality so that is what your looking for.
The first second picture shows what the box looks like on the lorenz with the info sheet in the picture as well as the tubes.






Though for me these are the best of the best the differences are small in comparison with Radiotechniques for the 3S4 section and Siemens for the 1T4 section. To get a slightly deeper base but losing a little of the tightness one could use Mullards in the 3S4 section. These choices are far easier to find.

I won't even bother recommending the Marconi's as they have the property of unobtanium about them :rolleyes:


----------



## GermanGuy

Just the result of a quick search:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=lorenz+tube&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=lorenz+tube+df91&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=lorenz+tube+df91&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=lorenz+df91&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=philips+dl+92&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=philips+dl92&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=r%C3%B6hre+dl92l92&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=r%C3%B6hre+dl92&_sacat=0

http://www.tube-electronic.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=422

http://www.tube-electronic.de/advanced_search_result.php?XTCsid=799a6f77918d594aea37c014a9918a69&keywords=philips+dl92&x=0&y=0

http://www.radioteile.at/onlineshop/

If you want to search german language sources, the word tube is translated röhre.

Good luck, don't buy all. Leave one set for me 

If i find additional sources, i will post the results here!


----------



## ianmedium

That's great! The Phillips are the same as mine,though the Lorenz look a little different.

Be aware as well only DF91 will do, any,slight difference won't work such as DS91 and so.

Also, from my research the Lorenz's branded ITT are not as good as straight Lorenz's. SEL is OK as long as it is not printed on the tube, unlike other Lorenz tube types the DF91's were still Stuttgart made with SEL on the box.

Having said thatmimhave not heard the ITT versions, they may be the same, I am just going on comments on the Internet .

I will step,aside with all these finds as I have my pair and just really want others to hear what I am hearing.

Just for info, these tubes were in the main built specifically for military radio sets, they are built tough and on average have at least a 100,000 hour lifespan with no abuse.

I still cannot find much love for the Telefunkens. They settled a bit but on the whole the sound is very dry and un-musical.


----------



## GermanGuy

Thanks for your comments! Sharing resources and knowlegde really makes life easier!


----------



## bmichels

German guy, for my TU-05 that should arrive in a Month, I will be interested to use your proposed help to get the "best" tubes for us.  I would like to get best " silent background" and to improve the "sub-bass" (without exagerating the bass... of course).
   
  I will trust Ian 100% for this: If he can precicely suggest a pair-combo, and if you could get them for me (or point me toward the exact place where to buy them)... this will be ideal.  
   
  indeed, I never bought a single tube, and i am very afraid not to buy the exact needed version. It seems to me that there are so many versions or suppliers for a same family of tube.... that many mistake are possible if not knolegeable.
   
  thanks in advance for any herlp


----------



## GermanGuy

Will try my best to support you!


----------



## ianmedium

Well done German Guy, what a really generous thing to do!
Bmichels, any help you need with tubes just ask and I too will do all I can to help.

Just to start though I will re-post the exact details of the tubes we need for this amp as the last time I did was a while ago and it is hard to have to go through all the posts.

So, for the Voltage Gain stage we need either 1U4 or 1T4 tubes. The 1U4 are predominantly US made tubes, I have not seen any European tubes with that designation. The only difference between 1U4 and 1T4 is that the 1T4's use a little bit more power. I have found the difference to be 2 notches on the potentiometer difference.

Now, the 1T4's have several designations depending on where in the world they were made. Generally 1T4 is a US designation though it is seen on European made tubes that were exported to the US.

*The various designations for the 1T4 are: DF91/CV1971 and less common.. W17/1K2*

*For the power stage there is only one choice.. 3S4 which is also known as: DL92/CV820 and less common.. VT-174/N17/2P2/CV484*

Hope that helps!

*Now for something rather special!*

Over the past few months I have been having PM conversations with a lovely chap who's forum name is Ericed8. He got his modified TU-05 this month. His has the different input and out puts and is in black but he has taken this a stage further. His English (he says) is not so good so he asked me to post the details and pictures, personally I think it great and I really hope that you join in the fun mate as you are the first official modder of the TU-05!!

See, Ericed8 has done some rather special upgrades himself to his unit, Siltech cables, an even better quality stepped potentiometer that fits due to his case being longer than the normal ones.

I will share the pictures here (with his blessing). Just feast your eyes on his superb work and check out that amazing looking pot and the wonderful Carbon Fibre wrap job he has done on the case!

Here are the details of his modifications..


"I got my tu-05 from this month and I really love this amp.
Also I try to mod this amp and improve its sound quality and case.
I change the VR to dact ct2 and changed the inside cable to "siltech".
Also I cancel the led light's function that improve playing time and sound quality.
The last mod I use carbon to paste my case.
In conclusion, my amp can playing more 10 hours, and more better sound performance."


And the pictures of this rather special 05'!



How about that! Fantastic work mate, truly wonderful job. I really hope your pictures posted on the thread inspire you to post on here, don't worry about your English, it is great but your experiences in doing this modification and thoughts would be wonderful.

Thank you for sharing this with us, its Official Ericed8 has now been bestowed with the title...

*Modderus, supremous amplifious TU-05!*


----------



## AJHeadfi

Nice, looks like much effort put in there.


----------



## bmichels

GREAAT Job indeed.  And the Carbon finish add some sophisticated aspect...
   
  Could you explain what you mean by "I change the VR to dact ct2" ?   
   
Also, how can the battery duration be extended to 10 hours ?  Just by canceling the LED's light function ?? I don't think that Leads have a significant power drain !  Is there something else in the Mod that could improve battery life ?


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> GREAAT Job indeed.  And the Carbon finish add some sophisticated aspect...
> 
> Could you explain what you mean by "I change the VR to dact ct2" ?
> 
> Also, how can the battery duration be extended to 10 hours ?  Just by canceling the LED's light function ?? I don't think that Leads have a significant power drain !  Is there something else in the Mod that could improve battery life ?


 
   
  A VR is a variable resistor or potentiometer, the dact ct2 is a stepped attenuator, both are devices to control gain with each with different qualities.
   
  Certainly an amazing battery life for a class A valve amplifier, which are usually very inefficient but impart a musical quality.
   
  Also the absence of noise in the output with it all cramped in there is admirable.


----------



## bmichels

ajheadfi said:


> A VR is a variable resistor or potentiometer, the dact ct2 is a stepped attenuator, both are devices to control gain with each with different qualities.
> 
> Certainly an amazing battery life for a class A valve amplifier, which are usually very inefficient but impart a musical quality.
> 
> Also the absence of noise in the output with it all cramped in there is admirable.




Thank you for clarifying what is à dac ct2. But does this mean that now he has à Step by Step volume increase instead of an infinite number of positions ? 

Also, i still wonder How to explain the 10 hours bettery VS the 7 hours stock ? It can't be only the LED off ! ! Any idea ?


----------



## Ericed8

My English isn't good, cannot express very well.
  Mr. Shikada put too much led's light inside which are "8" pieces.
  I will test the real playing time on next Tuesday.
  DACT very well VR's brand and ct2 is stepped attenuator.
  Ct2 is real good VR which is balance even the sound real low also high quality VR will let sound have more better performance.
  Sorry about my English, if you guys have any modified question, you guys can PM me.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks Ericed8. 
Also, did you changed the 4 tubes or do you still use the stock tubes that come with the amp ?


----------



## Ericed8

You are welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am using mullard to be my whole tubes that have real warm sound performance and still have details.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AJHeadfi

To me it looks like the TU-05 is using a transformer coupled output. Obviously the quality of these transformers is very important, TU-05 may have one up competitors here. WooAudio WA7 Fireflies also uses the output transformer coupled approach. TU-05 has a battery for power, the WA7 has a transformer from mains power.
   
  There have been gain controls created using transformers, with different windings used for each level, an expensive approach but one pursued strictly for sound quality. 
   
  Maybe somebody that has heard both WA7 and TU-05 could comment on sound between these two somewhat similar amplifiers?


----------



## ianmedium

Well, I have slept on these modifications and some thoughts come to mind.
I can see where the wire will make a difference in SQ as, to a lesser extent taking the LED's out of curcuit but the volume pot has me scratching my head as if one goes for the upgraded components then there is already a really high quality stepped attenuator and even with my most sensitive IEM's I have had zero issue with channel imbalance and the pot is one of the best I have ever used, it seems to neither add or detract to the sonic picture.

It is not an infinite pot either ( the stock upgrade).

I have personally found an all Mullard set up a little thick sounding for my tastes and wonder if the upgrade in cable and it's sonic benefits could not be achieved by balancing the tube compliment as I have done.

I think it marvelous though that ere are folks out there willing to experiment though I think for me I will stop at tube modification!

I can certainly see how the wrap would damp case vibrations. I have come to another solution for that though and practical on two levels!

The wooden cradle I made is lined with cork and the fit of the amp is snug so that helps damp the case, though the case is pretty thick, thicker than some home amps I have seen!
The other thing I have done and has proved to provide worthwhile sonic benefits is to adopt the still points principal of mechanical decoupling.
Basically the school of thought is that instead of damping one uses direct metal supports which then drain away vibration from the case into the support base.
This works especially well under drives and transformers
Now these things are hideously expensive and far too big for this amp so I experimented with the brass "olives" or rings one uses to join two copper pipes together with in plumbing.

For a couple of bucks I got three, two are at the back where the circuit boards are and the other is directly below the bottom transformer.

The amp rests on those and they in turn rests directly on my wooden cradle.

What this has done is firm up and deepen the bass a little and added a little more sparkle to the top up.
Also it firmed up the soundstage insofar as better imaging.

In all, cradle, cork and rings I spent less than $15 and it works wonderfully!

Oh, by the way, it is so lovely to have people to converse with at last here


----------



## GermanGuy

So here is THE source:

Name : Carsten Künzig 
Street : Am Roten Kreuz 17 
City : 74722 Buchen 
Country : you may think in the right direction: germany

Fax. 06281/563351 
E-Mail : GermanTubes@aol.com 

Just had a nice conversation with Mr. Künzig (yes he answers phone calls on sunday):

- he speaks english
- he ships worldwide 
- has nearly a million! Nos and other Tubes on stock (no joke)
- accepts requests and orders via email
- accepts paypal for payment

- the ebay shop is just for recognition of his business
- philips dl92 should be more on stock than we need
- he will visit his warehouse today to check stock for lorentz and other df91 tubes as well as for the philips dl92
- i will get a feedback within the next days

- he mentioned that he is not that specialized in this rather rare dl type tubes, but i think that can be seen in relation to his overall stock
- he also mentioned that he sends out between 100 and 200 orders a day

Okay, let's begin the race and let's hope we get all we wish, need or want

P.S. race has started already  - just ordered one set of philips dl92


----------



## GermanGuy

A question to all 
- anyone here who got his tu-05 amp shipped to europe and getting problems with customs due to missing CE sign or CE conformity declaration?
- is there a CE sign on the tu-05?


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  Thank you very much for posting the details of Mr. Kunzig and his vast collection of valves, as it appears that he may be able to supply the rare Lorenz tubes. Keeping my fingers crossed!
   
  There was no issue with customs clearance and my TU-05. Though it was labelled as `audio parts' and assigned a low value to avoid paying punitive import taxes. 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> A question to all
> - anyone here who got his tu-05 amp shipped to europe and getting problems with customs due to missing CE sign or CE conformity declaration?
> - is there a CE sign on the tu-05?


----------



## smial1966

Apologies as I inadvertently missed your question. My TU-05 has no CE marking on it, nor is there any CE conformity declaration in the user manual.
   
  Good luck with customs as they can be a pedantic bunch. 
   
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> A question to all
> - anyone here who got his tu-05 amp shipped to europe and getting problems with customs due to missing CE sign or CE conformity declaration?
> - is there a CE sign on the tu-05?


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks for this information. German customs can just refuse to give you your parcel so i will check this topic with the manufacturer maybe sending him a CE label.

Thanks god that a CE label needs no CE label to be labeled as CE conform


----------



## smial1966

UK Customs wrecked a Polish valve amplifier that I imported a few years ago as it had a granite casing and their scanners couldn't penetrate the rock. So they used an endoscope camera then dismantled it looking for drugs and reassembled it incorrectly. Luckily my friend is an electronics guy and he sorted the amplifier out.
   
  Sending a CE label is an excellent idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> thanks for this information. German customs can just refuse to give you your parcel so i will check this topic with the manufacturer maybe sending him a CE label.
> 
> Thanks god that a CE label needs no CE label to be labeled as CE conform


----------



## GermanGuy

Ordered my pair of philips dl92 yesterday (sunday), they were shipped today, will get them tomorrow, price including shipping is euro 14.50 or less 20 usd a pair!


----------



## ianmedium

Thats a great price!

It is a little hard to wade through all the posts here so I thought I would link to my photo tutorial post about preparing NOS tubes for use, hope it helps!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_9305627


----------



## GermanGuy

Ianmedium - You may have noticed that i found a great source and have posted the address etc here? It is where i ordered my set.


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, thank you. I am staying out of the game for the moment as I have these rare tubes and just want others to have the opportunity to get hold of some.


----------



## CJG888

germanguy said:


> thanks for this information. German customs can just refuse to give you your parcel so i will check this topic with the manufacturer maybe sending him a CE label.
> 
> Thanks god that a CE label needs no CE label to be labeled as CE conform





May I ask where one might obtain an official-looking CE label? When I return to Europe, I would ideally like to take my equipment with me


----------



## AnakChan

Chaps, I've e-mailed Shikada-san about CE certification & sticker for his amps. Lets await his reply.


----------



## AnakChan

anakchan said:


> Chaps, I've e-mailed Shikada-san about CE certification & sticker for his amps. Lets await his reply.


That was quick. Shikada-san responded. He will look to see how to get the TU-05b certified.


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  I emailed Mr. Kunzig two days ago about acquiring various valves and he hasn't replied yet - should I have translated my message into German to elicit a response? 
   
  Thanks,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Ordered my pair of philips dl92 yesterday (sunday), they were shipped today, will get them tomorrow, price including shipping is euro 14.50 or less 20 usd a pair!


----------



## GermanGuy

AnakChan - Thanks a lot for that (CE) - the teamwork here is just great !!!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> I emailed Mr. Kunzig two days ago about acquiring various valves and he hasn't replied yet - should I have translated my message into German to elicit a response?
> 
> ...


 
  I also got no feedback up to now for my request, must be relatively busy with sending out all the incoming orders. By the way, if you want your message translated into German i can do that!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> May I ask where one might obtain an official-looking CE label? When I return to Europe, I would ideally like to take my equipment with me


 
  CJG888 - it is a difference if you get a parcel ( then by law you are the official importer of a product, wether you want to sell it or not) or you are just returning home from a vacation and have something with you ( then you are just the owner or end user).


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  Thanks for your kind offer of help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just received an email from Mr. Kunzig saying that he's on holiday until next Monday (10th) and will reply to valve purchase enquiries then. 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> I also got no feedback up to now for my request, must be relatively busy with sending out all the incoming orders. By the way, if you want your message translated into German i can do that!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> Thanks for your kind offer of help.
> 
> ...


 
  i just got an email from Mr. Künzig that he has checked about 30% of his stock, found some but not many tubes of the types requested and has contacted another dealer that should have more of them and he will visit him after next Monday to check for additional tubes . he asked for and i gave him my telephone numbers. he will give me a feed back asap after he has visited the other dealer. great service indeed. i will keep you informed !


----------



## GermanGuy

Had a telephone conversation with mr. Künzig. He called me what to do if he can get tubes as requested from the dealer mentioned, so i gave him my ok that if price is not exceeding the ten euros per tube limit to just buy 2 times ten pairs up to 500 Euros and that i guarantee that i will pay for that. he accepted my words as guarantee so he will do that.

He mentioned that since my post here he got 5 additional requests for he wondered just the same tubes  

The tubes will be tested by him.

He also will check the availability of df91 and dl92 tubes including but not only from lorenz and philips.


----------



## ianmedium

Thats wonderful German Guy,
It has me thinking about other makes such as Valvo, will have a look in my database of tubes as to other German makes!


----------



## GermanGuy

Ianmedium - if you take a look at the picture i posted with one of the 5 tube boxes of my tv technician friend - left corner - it seems to be the df dl corner


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I can't seem to find the picture, what post number was it?


----------



## GermanGuy

Post number is 241.


----------



## Boringer

This thread is becoming more and more interesting.
   
  Ianmedium and GermanGuy, thanks for all the excitement and your genuine supports.
   
  GermanGuy, with your permission shall I give Mr. Künzig a buzz as well?


----------



## ianmedium

Your Welcome Boringer. I am just so excited that I am going to have more people to talk with about this wonderful amp, I can't wait to hear your thoughts when you get it. Oh, by the way, the box is beautiful that it comes in!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh, by the way, the box is beautiful that it comes in!


 
   
  My oh my....


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, it's a beautiful satin lined hand crafted Paulownia wood box and Shikada san hand brazes the lettering. Here is a picture with my old CLASS/Blackbird/classic rig on top to give you an idea of size.. Its a good sized box!


----------



## Boringer

Whoaaa... It's such a beauty indeed....


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> This thread is becoming more and more interesting.
> 
> Ianmedium and GermanGuy, thanks for all the excitement and your genuine supports.
> 
> GermanGuy, with your permission shall I *give Mr. Künzig** a buzz as well*?


 
  Beg your bardon but i am not so familar with some english expressions, so could you please explain to me - what does that mean - *give Mr. Künzig a buzz as well*


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Your Welcome Boringer. I am just so excited that I am going to have more people to talk with about this wonderful amp, I can't wait to hear your thoughts when you get it. Oh, by the way, the box is beautiful that it comes in!


 
  Yes .. and i would be so happy if i could talk about the amp  ... but waiting ... waiting ...wating  .. until end of june   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But  .. thanks to your idea to look for some tubes there is enough to do .................................... until end of june   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And ... Begin of July .. fun starts .... lots of different tube pairs "on stock" i have to listen to ..  ............................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And then .. i can start to share my opinion .....................................................................................................  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Beg your bardon but i am not so familar with some english expressions, so could you please explain to me - what does that mean - *give Mr. Künzig a buzz as well*


 
   
  Upsss... My bad... My bad...
  I meant, if you're okay I would like to send an email to  *Mr. Künzig* saying that I have my interest too on those tubes which you're discussing with him. 




   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Yes .. and i would be so happy if i could talk about the amp  ... but waiting ... waiting ...wating  .. until end of june
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  GermanGuy, lucky you... end of June is less than 30 days now.
   
  Just imagine that I have to wait until end of July... Feels like forever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Well I just need to sit back and relax... and looking around for the tubes first...


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Upsss... My bad... My bad...
> I meant, if you're okay I would like to send an email to  *Mr. Künzig* saying that I have my interest too on those tubes which you're discussing with him.



  
 Sure, everybody here should send emails and has the same right to order from any source he knows at any time (so i did). After next Monday i hopefully will get a feedback that Mr. Künzigs other tube source has lots of what we want. Besides my feeling, that i have already gotten "ius primae noctis" i.e. my order may be the first in the processing queue, i think that the more requests he will receive,  the more reasons are there to provide all of us with tubes at a good price.
  
 To be on the safe side and as posted here i have already ordered 
 -   2 Philips DL92 (already arrived)
 - 10 Pairs of Lorenz or other DF91 tubes
 - 10 Pairs of Philips or other DL92 tubes
  
 At the moment i can not be sure what and how much i will get, but assuming the order will be fullfilled and i am sure of that (see all the actions and premium service Mr. Künzig provides) you can see this as a "stock with all of us in mind" so that if there is anybody absolutely not getting the tubes he want i am always willing to help if possible with tubes i not absolutely "need" for my amp.


----------



## ew9612

Very interesting design, I like the volume light. I thk the bag could be more fashion.


----------



## GermanGuy

just came home from the local dhl office with the parcel with the first set of philips dl92. received them in perfect condition, small parcel, everything carefully packed and wrapped.


----------



## ianmedium

Congratulations German Guy, looks very similar to mine though yours has a matt grey plate from what I can see. Is yours made in Holland, I can't quite make it out!

I am looking forward to seeing the Lorenz tubes you got from him. just remember the pin cleaning as it makes a difference as it removes slight traces of noise I have found.

Also, though after about ten hours you will have the tube settled in it will take about another 50 I have found for it to fully come on song.

I really recommend following Shikada San's advice on using this amp. I turn mine on and let the tubes settle for a minute, then play music. I find after about twenty minutes of playing one has reached the perfect listening state, everything is nicely warmed up (though the tubes never get hot, at the most slightly warm to touch)

When finished listening always turn the volume knob to zero then unplug your headphones. I am guessing the amps made now will have the separate on/off switch and I really encourage anyone purchasing this amp to make sure with Shikada san that this is the case with their amp as the one flaw has been with the combined on/off, headphone jack. When I can bare to part with mine I will send it back to him for the free upgrade!

Here is a shot of my beautiful amp with the Phillips/Lorenz combo and the rest of the gear I use with it. Together the sound is just beautiful and I am so happy for all of you who are about to experience this amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

Ianmedium - thanks for this procedure - it is similar to the way i use my tube amps - so i can be sure nothing to do wrong with my tu-05!

I have grown up with grandmas and a lot of aunts at a time when tube tv's and tube radios in germany were rather common and also started with electronics at the age of ten as one of my hobbies, so this thread is a nice way to share and renew long forgotten knowledge and experience!

By the way, while i am so lazy to take pictures just with my tablet and not with one of my dslr's your pictures are just looking great. Are they out of a mobile phone or made with a camera?

P.s. 1 - just checked the tubes - nothing written about where they were made.
P.s. 2 - i am not as old as the second sentence may imply


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks for the compliments on my pictures, I just snap, I use a Leica which I love.

I too am old enough to remember tubes ( or valves, I am British) in everything, heck I remember when they used to sell them in my local garage!

Hmm, I wonder where your tubes were made? I have seen Phillips that have been made in their radiotechnique factory in France, likewise in their Mullard factories in Britain. Can you see and let me know what all the printing on the glass says as I might be able to find out where yours have been made!


----------



## GermanGuy

PHILIPS DL92 - PA1 - L9C AND SECOND TUBE L8L

Found the complete philips code table - can be downloaded here:

http://www.pauls-roehren.de/downloads/PhilipsCodeListAB.pdf

With reference to this table:

PA -DL92

1 - Internal Code - nobody knows

L - Manufacturer - Bruxelles - Mazda

8 - Year 19x8 L - December

9 - Year 19x9 C - March


So i assume they were manufactured in December, 1958 and March, 1959

Can't think of the tubes being manufactured in late 1948 / early 1949.

Mr Künzig has just responded (yes at 11 pm) that he will also check the codes.


----------



## GermanGuy

PHILIPS DL92 - PA1 - L9C AND SECOND TUBE L8L

Yes, there was a time when one of the local electronic shops offered hundreds of nos tubes for one Deutsche Mark each, had never thought that one day i would be angry not just to have bought all of them!

P.s if you are interested in old leica slr's and lenses you should call (not offered in the online shop) Foto Sauter, München (Munich, Germany), get connected to the desk for used equipment, they have a lot to offer, just for some hundred euros.


----------



## smial1966

It's not often that I stare at a thread photo and smile! Nice image Ian. Please remind us in which order you're using the Lorenz/Phillips combo in the TU-05.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Congratulations German Guy, looks very similar to mine though yours has a matt grey plate from what I can see. Is yours made in Holland, I can't quite make it out!
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing the Lorenz tubes you got from him. just remember the pin cleaning as it makes a difference as it removes slight traces of noise I have found.
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

i am sure in the right order  . Just kidding ... these are two pairs of different type so i think there is no choice other than using the df91 in the two df91 sockets and the dl92 in the two dl92 sockets or was there a misunderstanding on my side? Do you mean ...which socket is for which tube?


----------



## bmichels

I've got this ... will it fit in the TU-05 ?


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much Andy!
In the voltage gain stage (1T4/DF91) is the Lorenz and in the power stage (3S4) is the Phillips.
German Guy and other new users this is really important! 

All the sockets are the same 7 pin bases so be very careful you put the tubes in the righ order! The manual that comes with the amp shows the correct order please read the manual to make sure your putting themin correctly as if you don't you will damage the amp!

Bmichaels! I love it! Kronzilla tubes ! A friend of mine who is an audio reviewer has that amp at the moment in for review, each tube cost the same as our amp!


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,
   
  Either you have very small hands or that tube is a whopper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





bmichels said:


> I've got this ... will it fit in the TU-05 ?


----------



## ianmedium

Is it me or is there something very Fritz Lang about this amp!



According to my friend who is currently reviewing it the sound is amazing only exceeded by the heat!


----------



## ianmedium

And to bring it back on topic I copied this fascinating picture of the innards of a DF91 from the excellent Mullard Magic web site.. Oh, talking of Mullards I saw a DF91 mesh plate the other day, sadly only one available but I am looking for more!



And for lovers of this amp I recommend an incredibly beautiful CD that I purchased last week and arrived this week and have been listening to little else!

The artist is Nima Ben David, the instrument the Viola Da Gamba, the CD, Resonance on the MA Recordings label.


http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=165

Though the album is most certainly an audiophile recording of the highest quality ( I did not think one could get a CD to sound this good!), unlike many audiophile recordings the music is incredible, such a meditative album with incredible playing and emotion.

The album was recorded over three days in a little chapel in France and the music makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up with the realism of it. A perfect accompaniment to this amplifier I feel and I highly recommend it!

Todd (the owner, producer, engineer and artist of MA recordings) also threw in a sampler and I have immediately ordered another recording from him as the guitar playing on the sample I listened to was other worldly!

That album is..

http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=68

Here is a short piece, on the album but not the actual recording to give you an idea of Nima's playing and below that the piece from Krushevo that I listened to on the sampler, both albums made for this amp I feel and really show off its abilities wonderfully.
[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80mF23zen6s[/VIDEO]

Krushevo..

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV-mlPy3TDk[/VIDEO]


----------



## ianmedium

And Krushevo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV-mlPy3TDk

For some reason I cannot post multiple video's.. Bizarre!


----------



## GermanGuy

Here is a link to the international / german website radiomuseum.org with a large list of vintage radio part ressources including a lot of tube suppliers:

http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/north_american_suppliers_for_vintage_electronics_28_nov_11.html


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Is it me or is there something very Fritz Lang about this amp!
> 
> 
> 
> According to my friend who is currently reviewing it the sound is amazing only exceeded by the heat!




Fritz Lang - that is a great association!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> PHILIPS DL92 - PA1 - L9C AND SECOND TUBE L8L
> 
> Found the complete philips code table - can be downloaded here:
> 
> ...


 

 just got the message that my decoding of the tube codes is correct.


----------



## ianmedium

So yours are from Belgium and made by Mazda who also made them at the Mazda factory in France. It will be interesting to hear what you think of them. I think it will be great to compare different countries versions of the same tube by the same manufacturer to see if there are actual differences. Thanks for the link as well I was coming up blank!


----------



## ianmedium

Just looking at mine and am a bit lost other than country.

Both mine read.. PA1
 R2C3

So, from that it means even though mine say "made in Holland" they were in fact made at Mullards Mitcham factory in the UK.

Not sure how to decipher the 2C3 though.

It does not come as a surprise that mine are not Dutch made. Phillips and a lot of other makers did this, stamp it is made somewhere where its not, that is more common than you would think! So, to get a similar sound to these Phillips one only needs to get the Mitcham made Mullard equivalent! 
I love this, all the history and research!


----------



## GermanGuy

2C - February, 1952. - 3 - third week of month manufactured


----------



## ianmedium

oh thats great, thank you!

So, my Phillips tubes are made by Mullard in Feb 1952, cool! Funny thing is they sound lighter than the other Mullards I have which I cannot explain, a little more delicate sounding. I just did a back to back with an early pair of Blackburn (UK ) made Mullards and the Blackburn ones which are lovely sounding just sound that little bit thicker than the Mitcham made ones, I wonder why that would be?


----------



## ianmedium

What is nice is this pair are from the same batch which whilst not mattering so much in SET application is much more desirable in push pull.


----------



## GermanGuy

History of Mullard - http://www.r-type.org/static/makemull.htm


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  As assembling the valve components was predominantly done by hand - women were preferred for their manual dexterity and nimble fingers - the sonic differences might be attributed to individual worker skill. Another factor could be raw material sourcing, as obtaining the `ingredients' required to make valve parts was far more localized back then, so it's possible that the Blacburn and Mitcham factories used entirely different suppliers. 
   
  Though the above is pure speculation on my part! Why not e-mail Steve at Mullard Magic and ask his opinion, as he is Mr. Thermionic! 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> oh thats great, thank you!
> 
> So, my Phillips tubes are made by Mullard in Feb 1952, cool! Funny thing is they sound lighter than the other Mullards I have which I cannot explain, a little more delicate sounding. I just did a back to back with an early pair of Blackburn (UK ) made Mullards and the Blackburn ones which are lovely sounding just sound that little bit thicker than the Mitcham made ones, I wonder why that would be?


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  Just heard from Mr. Kunzig and regrettably he doesn't have any LORENZ DF91/DF92 nor PHILIPS MINIWATT DL92 in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  He does have Telefunken and Siemens valves, plus a few Valvo and Ultron. Does anyone know if the latter two makes are any good?
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  P.S. I'm inclined to believe that ianmedium has bought the entire world supply of LORENZ DF91/DF92 and sits at home polishing the valve pins at night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> just came home from the local dhl office with the parcel with the first set of philips dl92. received them in perfect condition, small parcel, everything carefully packed and wrapped.


----------



## woodcans

smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> Just heard from Mr. Kunzig and regrettably he doesn't have any LORENZ DF91/DF92 nor PHILIPS MINIWATT DL92 in stock.
> 
> ...




That's too bad. My hopes are dimmed.


----------



## smial1966

woodcans,
   
  It is a bit of a blow, as if a German tube dealer can't source any LORENZ what chance do us amateurs face acquiring them?!?
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





woodcans said:


> That's too bad. My hopes are dimmed.


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, shoot! You have uncovered my plans for world domination of Lorenz valves 

Nowing what little I do now I would not go as far as not recommending Telefunken, just make sure you get them cheap!

I have come to the conclusion mine were re brands rather than real Tele's as there is no diamond on the base.

Ultrons tend to be rebrand tubes of uncertain and questionable sound quality so I would steer clear of those. Valvo are highly regarded German valves and are part of the Phillips group, I have been trying to find some as perhaps they contain the best of all worlds, French panache, Tuetonic authenticity and air and a good solid tweedy bottom end from Britain!

As to alternatives to the Lorenz I would say the Siemens you and I purchased come within a hairs breath of the Lorenz's so I would personally recommend them as a suitable substitute for the Lorenz.

And for the Phillips, well basing the fact that my pair are Mitcham made Mullards rebranded Phillips I would say Mitcham Mullards but going back to your post a while ago Andy whilst there are sonic traits which can be counted on I think your hypothesis that it is down to the hand made nature goes some way to explain the differences, likewise slight changes in materials could do the same so I feel if one can ascertain that each pair comes from the same production batch that might be more useful that the differences in brands.

I do want to say as well having had this amp for some time and now having a good number of hours on tubes the sound does even out between the tubes as one puts more hours on them in my experience.

I think I will try another set of Tele's are some point though I have really had my eye taken with that mesh plate Mullard though I would have to find a pair!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## GermanGuy

Happy to hear that mr. Künzig has responded to you as i got a response from him. 

Good luck i found two but only two pairs on ebay.fr lorenz 2x df91 and 2x dl92 and of cource ordered them so i will have a complete lorenz set for my tu-05 (but no amp at the moment), as result there are at least 2 set of df91 in the world.

I also ordered a pair of both df91 and dl92 from the manufacturers mr. Künzig has got, so sure having 
a lot of time to spend for tube rolling.

Nevertheless i am constantly looking for lorenz tubes and also philips, even asked my local radio dealer.

As i have seen there are a lot of valvo's and other brands we have not listened to, so with good luck we may find another dream set.


----------



## ianmedium

seeteeyou said:


> Lorenz will always be tough to get and I wonder if Philips (more like Mullards in reality) were still worth it?
> 
> http://www.tubesworld.com/en/dl92-3s4-n17-2p2-1p10-cv820-vt174-philips-nos.html
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DL92-DL-92-3S4-PHILIPS-NOS-NEW-OWN-BOX-/370818914892




I think the great thing about these tubes is that they are so cheap that one cannot really lose by buying them, for the price of a couple of coffees one has a set of tubes to experiment with.

All of the ones I have purchased to date (almost 40) have come to less than one of the good quality tubes one would put in normal amps and I have had so much fun in experimenting.

I do think Brent Jesse audio has his descriptions of the different sonic qualities of brands pretty spot on in my experience and in all honesty there has only been one set of tubes I have not liked, the Telefunkens. Of all the rest if I had any of them I would be perfectly happy. Going to the degree I have is not really necessary and part of the reason I did is so that future owners would not have to experiment so much.

Heck, even the stock tubes are nice sounding, just very noisy in terms of ting ting sounds and a sound a little. Like tissue paper being scrunched but the sound quality was fine.

Having said all that I am glad I did try other tubes as there are sonic differences and considering the amp is of such high quali why not give it the best tubes possible.
German Guy, I am so impressed you have a full set of Lorenz's, it will be interesting to see how a full set sounds.

One of the reason I combine different types is that I can fine tune the sound to my exact liking which is more towards air, detail and tight bass . I am happy to forego depth of bass for quality and tightness any day but that is just mee.

The Lorenz's really tread a wonderful line between detail and lightness and good quality bass which is why I keep going back to them!


----------



## GermanGuy

I have just started searching ebay in the countries around germany:

http://www.ebay.nl/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=tube+df91&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.ebay.nl/sch/i.html?_nkw=tube+dl92&_sacat=0&_odkw=tube+df91&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

http://www.benl.ebay.be/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l3201&_nkw=tube+df91&_sacat=0

http://www.benl.ebay.be/sch/i.html?_nkw=tube+dl92&_sacat=0&_odkw=tube+df91&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Not lorenz, but some mullards and other brands


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Just curious.  Are you guys using this thread to talk about both the TU-05 and the upcoming TUR-06?


----------



## ianmedium

I think that is a good idea seeing as ASP has only two amps, it makes sense to keep it all in the family and the tube discussions are as relevant for the 06 as they are for the 05 I feel.

I am looking forward to the first 06 owner showing up!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Wonderful.  I have a feeling the hybrid will be in my future...
   
  Subscribed and following on FB.


----------



## ianmedium

Welcome mate!

Have you seen AnakChan's great (and the very first in the world!) review of the 06'?

http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp/reviews/9073


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Thank you and I did read that review.  Between your praises and AnakChan's review, I've become more and more interested.  I won't be the first owner, but I see myself on board with an ASP amp.  Not sure exactly when, but I'll be glad to read others experiences first....


----------



## AnakChan

I'm trying to place an order for the TUR-06 but seems it's still being sorted in terms of pricing, etc. (as such the web page has no order sheet). For myself I think I opted for the smaller of the two 'cos despite my desire for the TU-05b, I already have a Zana Deux at home and I don't see myself taking the TU-05b out as much as I would for the TUR-06.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

You might want to follow him on Facebook.  He has mentioned delays in the release of the TUR-06.   That's fine by me as I'm still recovering from recent purchases.....


----------



## AnakChan

buttuglyjeff said:


> You might want to follow him on Facebook.  He has mentioned delays in the release of the TUR-06.   That's fine by me as I'm still recovering from recent purchases.....


I do. But I also reach out to him directly since I'm somewhat a more "local" customer.


----------



## GermanGuy

Just thought that maybe i have a "search problem" because "LORENZ" in Germany in fact was "SCHAUB LORENZ" bought by "ITT" in the late 50s so "ITT Schaub Lorenz" ..., anyone here tested or have listened to ITT tubes ?
   
  By the way, do you know this site http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/. It is full of downloadable scans of vintage radio, tv, hifi equipment and schematics for really a lot of different manufactures / brands.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm trying to place an order for the TUR-06 but seems it's still being sorted in terms of pricing, etc. (as such the web page has no order sheet). For myself I think I opted for the smaller of the two 'cos despite my desire for the TU-05b, I already have a Zana Deux at home and I don't see myself taking the TU-05b out as much as I would for the TUR-06.


 
   
  I believe the TU-05b is a transformer coupled output, the Zana Deux is OTL? Anyone know what difference in audio to expect from these designs?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> I believe the TU-05b is a transformer coupled output, the Zana Deux is OTL? Anyone know what difference in audio to expect from these designs?


 
   
  I'm not certain about the design but I did have the TH-05b side-by-side with my Zana Deux and from what I remember, the ZD did present a bigger staging and richer sound across the FR. Not that price should matter however I just happened to be lucky to pick up my 2nd hand ZD for $1600 shipping incl., otherwise a new ZDSE is almost twice the price of a new TH-05b.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AnakChan

Unfortunately I have returned the A2P amps. Shikada-san loaned them to me for only a week.

I've seen the Wagnus numerous occasions but never tried them. I'll give them a shot one day.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

*AnakChan*, when you do get to place your order, I would appreciate you sharing the details and what upgrades you choose.  I have a feeling when it comes to my turn, I will most likely mimic yours.  Thanks for your feedback...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> *AnakChan*, when you do get to place your order, I would appreciate you sharing the details and what upgrades you choose.  I have a feeling when it comes to my turn, I will most likely mimic yours.  Thanks for your feedback...


 
   
  For the TUR-06, there will be no upgrades. He's making all of them standard unlike the TU-05b where it's made-to-order. I have recommended to him to use a different style of charging port 'cos with the current one, it's easy to short the + & - as they're quite exposed. However he has a built-in circuit break system though so it's protected however need to the charger to reset the breaker.


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> I'm not certain about the design but I did have the TH-05b side-by-side with my Zana Deux and from what I remember, the ZD did present a bigger staging and richer sound across the FR. Not that price should matter however I just happened to be lucky to pick up my 2nd hand ZD for $1600 shipping incl., otherwise a new ZDSE is almost twice the price of a new TH-05b.




When you consider the excellent Zana Deux is a mains powered amp as well with higher power feeding tubes it is a compliment indeed that the 05's can be talked about in the same breathe especially when one considers Shikada san has achieved this with battery power and low power tubes. I would think the bigger iron would be a major part of the bigger staging and richer sound.

This is the second time I have heard the 05 compared not with amps around the same price point but with ones much higher that have higher grade components which makes his design I feel even more remarkable.

I think your right going for the 06', If i had the Zana Deaux I would too, what a wonderful amp that is!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> For the TUR-06, there will be no upgrades. He's making all of them standard unlike the TU-05b where it's made-to-order. I have recommended to him to use a different style of charging port 'cos with the current one, it's easy to short the + & - as they're quite exposed. However he has a built-in circuit break system though so it's protected however need to the charger to reset the breaker.


 
   
  That actually sounds like a smart strategy.  Having a lower price point will attract more to his product, and this will allow for easier production of multiple units at one time.  I have to admit the orange LED TU-05b did look quite handsome, like it was complimenting the glow of the tubes.  But that is so far from being necessary, in my book.


----------



## ianmedium

Jeff.
 I learned early on that the tubes don't glow! I was lauding it when I got the amp and then one kind chap said "check they are not LED's creating the light as those tubes don't produce enough power to glow!"

So I asked Shikada San and he said that indeed they are LED's and he did it for two reasons. One is aesthetics so you get the feeling of that nice warm glow but more importantly he did it so as we can be sure that all the tubes are in circuit and working. If one or more of the LED's don't light then stop using the amp and send it back. It is sort of a fail safe feature.


So, though I have yet to see this you could have any colour you like I guess. If you like the way Mcintosh use green LED's to light tubes on some of their amps ( see, even the high end guys are at it!) so you could ask to have green LED's and have it looking like a Mini Mac (or go red and yellow and have a Big Mac... Sorry, that was bad :blink

Mine was the first with the orange LED around the volume pot. I have never liked blue, it feels cold to me and seeing as I listen mostly in the dark the warm glow is very relaxing I find!

There is another fail safe feature that I found out about a few weeks ago. You must not let the battery drain completely as it shortens the life greatly so he has built in a circuit that cuts power if you allow it to go too low. I went to use my amp and nothing worked so I plugged it in and all was well.

I wrote to him with the issue and he explained that he has set this to cut out before the battery gets so low as to damage it. So if one day you go to use your amp and have no power that is probably the reason.

With the way I listen I have just made it a habit to charge mine every other day.. Oh and make sure your near the amp when charging as you must not overcharge it either, once the green light comes on the charger then unplug it!


Oh, and as to the 06' he still is very much a one man band so i think that is why production is much slower. Remember he makes the cases by hand as well, no CAD or computerized cutting.

I have a feeling that he is going to have to take on at least another person as word spreads about his amps as I feel for the sonics offered they are somewhat of a bargain.. Thank goodness the tubes used were the stock in trade of the military for so many years and that there are probably millions in wear houses all over the world... Well, except Lorenz's 

On that note I have just ordered a set of 1943 Tung-Sol made RCA Mil Spec 3S4's so we shall see what they sound like, they are the oldest tubes I have used.. Amazing to think something made 70 years ago is just about to be used for the first time!


----------



## smial1966

If any of you guys are interested in purchasing a pair of the RCA 3S4 Military Specification tubes ianmedium refers to above (in post 366) here's a link -
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200783152678&clk_rvr_id=489931940049
   
  As of 17:00 GMT on 06/12/2013 there are 6 tubes available.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Andy, I was rushing about after that post and meant to put the link in but you beat me to it.

I noticed on the box these are Tung-Sol, branded with the RCA label


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

AnakChan,
   
  What headphones did you use in your ASP amps.  I see photos with the Ultrasone Sig DJs, but was curious if you challenged the load of these two.  Maybe an Audeze or HiFiMan?
   
  Also, being in the US, I'm curious what stumbling blocks I'll run into charging one of these beauties?


----------



## GermanGuy

Sometimes something is that simple that i don't think of it. 

I have just sent an email to the itt schaub lorenz deutschland gmbh customer support to ask
- if they have lorenz df91 to sell
- i would need about 20 of them (urgent)
- if they know a source for
- have produced the same tube with / for other labels / companies.


----------



## ianmedium

buttuglyjeff said:


> AnakChan,
> 
> What headphones did you use in your ASP amps.  I see photos with the Ultrasone Sig DJs, but was curious if you challenged the load of these two.  Maybe an Audeze or HiFiMan?
> 
> Also, being in the US, I'm curious what stumbling blocks I'll run into charging one of these beauties?




I know he used the top of the line Fostex TH900 with the 05.

I owned the Audeze LCD2 with my 05 and it drove them with ease.

Looking at the specs of the HE-6 they should have no trouble driving them spec-wise but that does not mean it may or may not be a good match. The 05 goes up to 200ohm


These are the specs for the 06'


Tube
1U4(1T4)
Drive method
Pure Class A Non NFB SEPP
Output Power
max 100+100 [mW]
Output Impedance
8~200 [ohm]
Freq response
20~220k [Hz] at-6dB
Size
W140 D100 H34 [mm]
Weight
490 [g]
Power source
18650*2 + spetial charger
Battery life time
15h


And these are for the 05'

Tube
1U4(1T4) + 3S4
Drive method
Single Pure Class A
Output Power
40+40 [mW]
Output Impedance
8-32(Low) 16-64(Mid) 32-200(High) [ohm]
Freq response
30～30,000 [Hz] at-6dB
Size
W130 H44 D180 [mm]
Weight
1 [kg]
Power source
18650 Li-ion Battry and 12V Special charger

The charger is a funky little thing!

He has adapted a light socket charger for use with mains electricity. It looks funky as I say but I have had no issues with it. Just make sure you tell him which country it is going to be used in and he will fit the appropriate plug/transformer.

I will just snap a picture of it so you can see!


----------



## ianmedium

Here is the charger supplied to me in Canada..


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> Sometimes something is that simple that i don't think of it.
> 
> I have just sent an email to the itt schaub lorenz deutschland gmbh customer support to ask
> - if they have lorenz df91 to sell
> ...





Oh that is great! Lets see if they have some gathering dust in some dark corner of a wear house somewhere as I think this type of tube ceased being manufactured some time in the late 1960's

Thank you so much for all the time and effort you are going to to source us some great tubes!


----------



## AJHeadfi

Usually the hotter and brighter the glow the shorter the lifespan of the valve? Basically like light bulbs. Also I believe using transformer coupled out maintained the frequency range better than other methods like capacitors and resistors, at a cost of dynamics, or something to that effect, it has significant advantages if you can appreciate them.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Sometimes something is that simple that i don't think of it.
> 
> I have just sent an email to the itt schaub lorenz deutschland gmbh customer support to ask
> - if they have lorenz df91 to sell
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh that is great! Lets see if they have some gathering dust in some dark corner of a wear house somewhere as I think this type of tube ceased being manufactured some time in the late 1960's
> 
> Thank you so much for all the time and effort you are going to to source us some great tubes!


 
   
  +1
   
  Whoaa... This is awesome...!
  Thanks guys...


----------



## spkrs01

I am about to join the gang...having just made enquiries to Shikada-san regarding the TU-05.
   
  A few questions if anyone can help?
   
  My intentions are to use the TU-05 primarily with IEMs and low gain setting seems most appropriate? However, I am very interested in using this amp with the Spiral Ears SE5 which are 130 ohm+/-? Any compatibility issues? And how quiet is this amp with IEMs?
   
  I have just checked all the upgrade options, and is this the route to take?
   
  TU-05 and the PF-IX in particular, is what I am looking forward to savouring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks to everyone, especially* Ian* and *Anakchan*


----------



## ianmedium

Oh yay! Wonderful.

I predict your going to love this amp with the PF's, just a match made in heaven I feel!

As to the compatibility, Shikada San offers the option of two gain settings out of the three offered 8~32/16~64/32~200 So looking at what you need I would say go for the low and high gain options.

In my experience with the FAD Heaven S/ PF's I have heard no hiss with better quality tubes. The stock ones though sound good are I find a little noisy. Once music is playing it is not heard though in my experience.

The most silent tubes I have used to date are Siemens, Lorenz, Phillips and Radiotechnique which are absolutely silent.. However they are all NOS so it can be a bit of a crap shoot. The cheapest tubes I have purchased so far are the quietest so price is not that much of an indicator.

Mullards are pretty quiet as well and I have found with a good number of hours on them most quiet down.

The upgraded volume pot is a must I feel, simply the best pot I have used and even at the lowest volume no channel imbalance is to be found.

If your going to use your amp near a computer or cell phone I recommend the metal tube guards as they cut out all the electronic interference.

Other than that make sure your getting the separate on/off switch and headphone socket. I have a feeling he is doing that as standard as the combined one was a weak spot but double check with him to make sure.

I am really excited for you, the PF's are just magnificent with this amp, the soundstage is incredible as is depth and the way the amp pin points all the instruments in the sound stage, something the PF's excel at I feel and this amp shows that even more!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh yay! Wonderful.





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


> I predict your going to love this amp with the PF's, just a match made in heaven I feel!
> 
> As to the compatibility, Shikada San offers the option of two gain settings out of the three offered 8~32/16~64/32~200 So looking at what you need I would say go for the low and high gain options.
> 
> ...


 
   
   


   
  Thanks Ian
   
  I knew you would come in and save the day...
   
  Ahh there are two options for the gain setting, I thought it was 1 of 3...fantastic!!! Yes that will be the best solution!
   
  I have all the options checked, and there are many Tube stores in Hong Kong, although I will need to research more on prices...

  pretty clueless. 
   
  Cheers again!


----------



## ianmedium

Any help you need on tubes just ask. I have purchased 40 since February and whilst not an expert I have a little idea of what works with the amp.

To help me help you with this it would be useful to know how you like your music presented and what sort of music you listen to. That way I can suggest tube combinations that would work the best for your needs.

Oh, and this is one of the joys of the tubes used in this amp. The most expensive I have paid is $16 for one tube but most average out between $3-$10, usually around the $7 mark so these tubes are cheap. Oh, and all of them have been NOS, NIB and all but two pairs have been tested.


----------



## spkrs01

Ian
   
  Is there a generic name for the Tubes used in the TU-05?
   
  So I am actually looking for the right type?
   
  Thanks


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, there are two types used, one pair for the voltage gain stage and another pair for the power stage.

Below is a cut and paste of the write up I did on the various tube names used, it was a ways back so it is always useful to post it in the thread to keep it near the top, hope it helps.


*"So, for the Voltage Gain stage we need either 1U4 or 1T4 tubes. The 1U4 are predominantly US made tubes, I have not seen any European tubes with that designation. The only difference between 1U4 and 1T4 is that the 1T4's use a little bit more power. 

I have found the difference to be 2 notches on the potentiometer difference.

Now, the 1T4's have several designations depending on where in the world they were made. Generally 1T4 is a US designation though it is seen on European made tubes that were exported to the US.

The various designations for the 1T4 are: DF91/CV1971 and less common.. W17/1K2

For the power stage there is only one choice.. 3S4 which is also known as: DL92/CV820 and less common.. VT-174/N17/2P2/CV484"*


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  40 since February?!? No wonder I can't find any Lorenz tubes, you've bagged the entire world supply! Just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Tube collecting and rolling is addictive. As it's inexpensive, easy to do and very rewarding. There's something magical about using a component that was originally manufactured decades ago. Pin cleaning is very cathartic too, it's a quiet moment of introspection before inserting the tubes and firing up the amplifier. 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Any help you need on tubes just ask. I have purchased 40 since February and whilst not an expert I have a little idea of what works with the amp.
> 
> To help me help you with this it would be useful to know how you like your music presented and what sort of music you listen to. That way I can suggest tube combinations that would work the best for your needs.
> 
> Oh, and this is one of the joys of the tubes used in this amp. The most expensive I have paid is $16 for one tube but most average out between $3-$10, usually around the $7 mark so these tubes are cheap. Oh, and all of them have been NOS, NIB and all but two pairs have been tested.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Yes, there are two types used, one pair for the voltage gain stage and another pair for the power stage.
> 
> Below is a cut and paste of the write up I did on the various tube names used, it was a ways back so it is always useful to post it in the thread to keep it near the top, hope it helps.
> 
> ...


 
   
  There were TUNGSRAM 1U4 to buy on ebay ! is this a european brand ?
   
  Also posted on a compatibility list (conrad.co.uk):
   
  - Tube DF91 = 1T4 = W17 = 1K2 = 1K3


----------



## spkrs01

Thanks again Ian.....
   
  I will start visiting shops here and familiarizing myself with TUBES


----------



## spkrs01

Just Paid earlier today for my order...now the wait and tubes research
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I may buy the TU-06 too.............................


----------



## AnakChan

Specs for TUR-06 is out on their page (was blank a few days ago). I've ordered TUR-06 for myself & secured serial #3 for me. I have no idea who had serial #1 & #2 .


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Specs for TUR-06 is out on their page (was blank a few days ago). I've ordered TUR-06 for myself & secured serial #3 for me. I have no idea who had serial #1 & #2 .


 
  Don't be sad, #3 is nice.  #1 is his, and someone blew up #2.........


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Sometimes something is that simple that i don't think of it.
> 
> I have just sent an email to the itt schaub lorenz deutschland gmbh customer support to ask
> - if they have lorenz df91 to sell
> ...


 
  got an email response von "Raab karcher company" , but  just  "sorry we only bought schaub lorenz, but we know nothing" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  Have to try to get somebody on the telephone there !


----------



## GermanGuy

Anyone interested ? One DF91 Lorenz !!!!! Maybe there are more sets to buy !!!! (Euro 19.90 per set)
  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-DK91-DK92-DF91-LORENZ-NOS-SEALED-BOXES/221239951861?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8369507361752732258%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D221239951861%26#ht_459wt_800


Just had a very detailed telephone conversation with the shop owner of the link above:

So as a summary (ianmedium you are the lucky guy) lorenz stopped own production of tubes in a very early stage of selling them, instead rebranded and sold tubes where most of them were made in the united states. He mentioned for example the companies silvania, tungsol, general electric. 

Before he buys any lorenz tubes, he checks pictures and codes of them to be sure of the origin.

So it's like playing russian roulette what you get.

But besides the set on ebay he has no lorenz df91, maybe one can understand now. One of the first sentences when calling me back was 'why the hell do you want especially lorenz?'

Maybe we should start looking for Usa made tubes?

The only company producing tubes in their own factory until near the end was telefunken, while a lot of siemens tubes are rebranded soviet tubes or from jugoslavia, Hungary or tschecheslovakia.


----------



## ianmedium

Congratulations chaps on your orders for both the 05' and 06'!

I was just looking at the boards in the 06'. They look beautiful, looks like hand made, no mass made circuit boards there! I bet they are made of bakelite like the 05' so you will get that vintage whiff if you open the case up as you do in the 05'!

Power supply is on the right, such neat workmanship which one has come to expect of ASP amps!



German Guy.

I won't jump as i have two and want others to experience Lorenz but I must admit I would jump on even a single one especially looking at the boxes they tell me they are pre ITT days so of much higher sonic quality!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Don't be sad, #3 is nice.  #1 is his, and someone blew up #2.........


 
   
  Nah, when #1 & #2 were taken I got cheeky and asked "How about #0?" but that's his . So #1 & #2 went to customers. Oh well, at least I'm getting one .


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> ianmedium,
> 
> 40 since February?!? No wonder I can't find any Lorenz tubes, you've bagged the entire world supply! Just kidding.
> 
> ...




h34r: Thats me Andy! I swear there is not a day goes by that I am not scanning permutations on google or eBay on the hunt! I can't wait to get the RCA's, just think, something made 70 years ago being used for the first time, it is like being transported back in a time machine which is half the fun of this tube/valve collecting!

Oh, and Shikada san said he does hang out here and looks at what is said with an eye always on improving his amps. He said he does not want to join in as he does not want to stop the honest discourse but I said he would be warmly welcomed here and that it would be great to have him join in. 

Anak, seeing as your a MOD now (congrats BTW) would he have to become a member of the trade member to join in?

One last thing.

I see the Tung-Sol RCA's have all gone, congratulations to all that managed to snap them up! I just wrote to Robert (the seller) who is in Vienna.
I explained about our amp and the tubes used and asked him if he could tell me if he has any more of the types we need and if not can he keep a look out. Also I told him about the Lorenz tubes and asked him if he could keep an eye out for those as well. I sent him a link to the amp as well so he can see what we are using the tubes for.

Being in Austria I thought it worth a try as German Guy is so kindly covering the bases in Germany (thank you again GG, for all of the work your putting into that!).


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> Anyone interested ? One DF91 Lorenz !!!!! Maybe there are more sets to buy !!!! (Euro 19.90 per set)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-DK91-DK92-DF91-LORENZ-NOS-SEALED-BOXES/221239951861?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8369507361752732258%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D221239951861%26#ht_459wt_800
> 
> ...




Just updated my previous post!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh yay! Wonderful.
> 
> I predict your going to love this amp with the PF's, just a match made in heaven I feel!
> 
> ...


 
   
  reading all your posts i think i have to take some valium to survive the next 3 weeks until i and my pf viii have the same amp to listen!


----------



## ianmedium

Fascinating.

I purchased my pair from an excellent seller in Italy. Mine are a (I was going to say rare but now it seems, Unobtanium) Stuttgart made pair and that is apparently a big difference as most Lorenz's like so many other brands are just re-brands of other makers tubes. 

Just like my so-called, made in Holland tubes but made in the UK!

This apparently is very common practice but I don't think even Telefunken were immune as the pair i purchased don't have the diamond impression in the glass on the bass which is a way to tell if it is a Telefunken made product

I have asked the Italian seller if he can get any more but he said that in the thirty years he has been selling tubes he has only seen one pair of these made in Stuttgart and I have them!!

The Siemens tubes myself and Andy have have been confirmed to be German Siemens made.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Anak, seeing as your a MOD now (congrats BTW) would he have to become a member of the trade member to join in?


 
   
  Yes if he joins, he'll have to inform admins he's a MoT.
   
  All this talk about tube rolling makes me wanna buy some even before my TUR-06 has been built. But I think I should read up this thread more first.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Yes if he joins, he'll have to inform admins he's a MoT.
> 
> All this talk about tube rolling makes me wanna buy some even before my TUR-06 has been built. But I think I should read up this thread more first.


 
   
   
  It also might be a bit of "apples and oranges" in terms of sound from both models...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> It also might be a bit of "apples and oranges" in terms of sound from both models...


 
   
  That's very true since the TUR-06 is a hybrid.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> I purchased my pair from an excellent seller in Italy. Mine are a (I was going to say rare but now it seems, Unobtanium) Stuttgart made pair and that is apparently a big difference as most Lorenz's like so many other brands are just re-brands of other makers tubes.
> 
> ...


 

 we should make an arrangement with shikada san (name correct?) that he only sells his amp to people that have provided us with at least 4 sets of original lorenz tubes


----------



## ianmedium

I was thinking about tubes with the 06's so it is funny it is brought up now.

Going by Anak's review I am leaning towards German tubes for a more airy sound with slightly larger sound stage as the bass goes deeper I have a feeling the German tubes would give that bass a nice tight feel to it.

This is just my gut feeling. I just think the traits of the German tubes (silky, detailed top end, accurate but not so deep bass and simply perfect mid's) would be a great match.


----------



## GermanGuy

Just wanted to post my tube inventory i have ordered up to now on various sources (always not matched pairs):

Df91:

lorenz
valvo red label (yes, valvo, not jack daniels)
valvo
siemens
telefunken
ultron
rsd

Dl92: 

Philips
valvo
siemens
telefunken
lorenz
ultron


----------



## ianmedium

I hope you have better luck with the Tele's than I did!

 I am intrigued, what are the Valvo red labels?


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Just wanted to post my tube inventory i have ordered up to now on various sources (always not matched pairs):
> 
> Df91:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Woow... 
  Your collections are piling up now.
  Good for you... 
   
  Btw, I might missed somewhere on this thread, but where did you manage to get the Lorenz DF91?


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer said:


> Woow...
> Your collections are piling up now.
> Good for you...
> 
> Btw, I might missed somewhere on this thread, but where did you manage to get the Lorenz DF91?




On ebay.fr just the two pairs i have ordered, 1 pair of df91, 1 pair of dl92, were offered there!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I hope you have better luck with the Tele's than I did!
> 
> I am intrigued, what are the Valvo red labels?




I was told, that It's the more military use, long life version.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Anyone interested ? One DF91 Lorenz !!!!! Maybe there are more sets to buy !!!! (Euro 19.90 per set)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-DK91-DK92-DF91-LORENZ-NOS-SEALED-BOXES/221239951861?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8369507361752732258%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D221239951861%26#ht_459wt_800


 
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> On ebay.fr just the two pairs i have ordered, 1 pair of df91, 1 pair of dl92, were offered there!


 
   
  Thanks GermanGuy.
  The link shows only 1 tube of DF91 (plus DK91 and DK92), means it's all gone now?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer said:


> Thanks GermanGuy.
> The link shows only 1 tube of DF91 (plus DK91 and DK92), means it's all gone now?




I only posted the link.
You will see the maximum quantity to order after checkin with your ebay account and click on 'jetzt kaufen'


----------



## Boringer

Thanks GermanGuy, I'll try my luck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seeteeyou... such a great links. Thanks...!


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  Really interesting video about how KR Audio valves (tubes) are made - 
   
http://high-fidelity.com/?p=1349
   
  The narration is a bit cheesy but the craftsmanship of the guys making the valves is amazing - especially the glassblower!
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  P.S. High Fidelity is a great resource as it sources audio related reviews and articles from numerous online sites and lists them in a simple page link format.


----------



## GermanGuy

Have to wait until my mobile flat is renewed, reached its limit at the moment


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> I only posted the link.
> You will see the maximum quantity to order after checkin with your ebay account and click on 'jetzt kaufen'




I have sent an email to tubefix@arcor.de and just got the answer (those german tube dealers seem all to work 24 hours a day) that he will check his stock for availability / max quantity of these sets on monday. I will keep you informed.

P.S for the information about lorenz tubes i posted this afternoon he called me back from france!


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  This work ethic is probably why your economy is in such good shape compared to the rest of the euro-zone countries. 
   
  Thank you so much for your undoubted enthusiasm and helpfulness sourcing valves. This thread has to be the most helpful (to contributors) and non-combative on head-fi, and long may it continue this way. 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> I have sent an email to tubefix@aol.de and just got the answer (those german tube dealers seem all to work 24 hours a day) that he will check his stock for availability / max quantity of these sets.


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> This work ethic is probably why your economy is in such good shape compared to the rest of the euro-zone countries.
> 
> ...




Here here Andy. I echo your sentiments completely. Also, thank you for posting the video, I have seen it before but it is one I often go back to to watch.


----------



## GermanGuy

Smial1966 and ianmedium -

I have to say thank you to you and other posters here!

I always try to do things in the same way i would be happy when done for me. And what i get back, all your thank you's, your appreciation for what i'm doing, your happiness, this cannot be bought or meassured with money or compared with the (little) effort to support you, for me this is of much higher value. 

I think that this thread is wonderful, everybody is helping, everybody is sharing knowledge and ressources, i with proving help in the german tube market or for example ianmedium with his knowledge about japanese handmade amps.


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you GG and thank you for your post on the other thread.

I think the both of them are examples of why I like hanging out here and what it truly is all about. I love helping people anyway, it is what I do for a living but it is more than that, its just a good way to live, share the passions of life is the blood that runs through our veins I think.

It is so good that your going to all the time and effort that you are as Germany has so many hidden tube treasures and I feel the best of the best in tubes going on my experience so to have someone "on the ground" there is just wonderful.

My greatest hope is that one of your contacts finds the hidden stash of Lorenz tubes both DF91 and DL92 that I just know are gathering dust in some Stuttgart wear house!


----------



## GermanGuy

Ianmedium - happy to read what you just posted!

If you refer to my post in the fad appreciation thread, i just tried (with my limited english) to express what i was thinking. I hate (the first and hopefully last time i use this word on head-fi) not this kind of people but their way to destroy any good discussion and so had to comment this.

For my next step searching tubes i have to go to munich city, there is a locally famous dealer really having collected everything around vintage radio and tv,
So let's wait and see .. or hope.

Remembering your profile i think you are also working as consultant as i do!


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, I was on about that one. I wrote something similar to you as well. You know you can block people so you can't see their comments, I did that with both of them!

I am looking forward to your trip to Munich and what that may bring.

I love this aspect of owning an amp. I like solid state amps as well but with tubes there feels more of a connection as one can alter the sound to their own style.

Yes, I am a consultant, not a medical one. I work with people in developing their ideas into reality. I work with authors, actors and musicians mainly but others as well. Great fun, I love what I do!


----------



## GermanGuy

I wondered not to see a comment of them the last days, blocking is really a nice feature. So maybe they will explode when reading my post not having the chance to comment!

Yes, i also love tube amps for that. 

To be honest, it's not a trip, just half an hour by subway.

Great job you have!


----------



## ianmedium

I love Germany, I know this is off topic but this is a friendly thread so we can get away with it!

I am British but have been living in Canada for 13 years, heading back this year though and am looking forward to it. My Great Grandparents were German and my girlfriends mother and father are German. I am thinking of calling Vienna home when I go back as she lives there.

I was in Berlin when everything broke and was one of the folks with ice picks hacking away at the wall, will always remember that day. I was there quite by chance, only the week before deciding to book a shorty holiday there!


----------



## GermanGuy

So why not visiting the next high end in munich? For me it's just 20 minutes by bus.


----------



## ianmedium

Now that sounds like a plan! My friend Peter who runs Avshowrooms.com just came back from there with a whole bunch of video reviews, it looked wonderful!

http://www.avshowrooms.com/HiFi_Deluxe.html


----------



## GermanGuy

A minor correction - posted a wrong email address - the correct email address of the tube dealer mentioned is tubefix@arcor.de.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
  I'd be up for a trip to Munich for the show. We could all meet up with our amps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> So why not visiting the next high end in munich? For me it's just 20 minutes by bus.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Tube rolling party at GermanGuy's place?


----------



## GermanGuy

I definetly would join the party! And if there is something to organize .. should be no problem!


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> I'd be up for a trip to Munich for the show. We could all meet up with our amps!
> 
> 
> ...




Heck, with all our combined gear we could set up a booth! 
I am in!


----------



## ianmedium

So fellow ASP chums a bit of good information!

I just sent Shikada San a message about using 1T4T tubes. The heater power consumption is half that of the 1T4. I have seen some Tungsrams for sale that are 1T4T and have been wanting to try Tungsrams as they are meant to sound really good. They were made in Hungary.

So I am going to take one for the team and order a pair and report back as to what happens. Seeing as they are in the voltage driver stage I am guessing the volume will have to increase a couple of notches but the benefit of them is longer battery life!

Also, Shikada San apologizes, he would love to join in here but he is so busy building amps he does not have the time!


----------



## ianmedium

Just found this link on the net showing suitable replacements for tube types though I very much encourage you to contact Shikada san with the details of a tube your querying before using so he can give the OK.

Turns out someone else is using the 1T4T tube with no ill effects. Sound quality is apparently no different but battery life is longer!

http://www.nostalgickitscentral.com/info/tubexref1.html


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> So fellow ASP chums a bit of good information!
> 
> I just sent Shikada San a message about using 1T4T tubes. The heater power consumption is half that of the 1T4. I have seen some Tungsrams for sale that are 1T4T and have been wanting to try Tungsrams as they are meant to sound really good. They were made in Hungary.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just found this link on the net showing suitable replacements for tube types though I very much encourage you to contact Shikada san with the details of a tube your querying before using so he can give the OK.
> 
> Turns out someone else is using the 1T4T tube with no ill effects. Sound quality is apparently no different but battery life is longer!
> 
> http://www.nostalgickitscentral.com/info/tubexref1.html


 
   
  Thanks Ian.
  This is so exciting, to have better battery life without any expense on the sound quality.
   
  Just wondering then, does the 3S4T will do the same thing.


----------



## ianmedium

Thats great!
I have just sent him a message with a link to the specs of the 3S4T and will let you know as soon as I know!


----------



## Boringer

Exciting. Thanks Ian.
   
  Though he's so busy, I think it's better for Shikada san if he can join this community.
   
  Btw, found these links for the tube replacements:
  - http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_3s4.html
  - http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1t4.html
  - http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1u4.html


----------



## ianmedium

Just out of interest whom among us purchased the RCA's Andy found? I see he has sold out and it would be nice to compare notes between us I think.

Mine are now on the other side of Canada so they will be trucked the rest of the way.. God love Canada Post! :rolleyes: So mine will probably be here next Monday (If CP decide that is to break the habit of a lifetime and be efficient!)


----------



## ianmedium

Regarding the 3S4T tube.

Just had a response from Shikada San saying it would work but seeing as that tube is the driver tube there would be an issue with less power , and looking at the numbers,quite a bit less power so I would not go with that one I think.


----------



## GermanGuy

Got an email from tubefix@arcor.de that all available lorenz sets were ordered during the weekend, he wondered why everybody seems suddenly to be interested in lorenz tubes. I will get contacted when he finds any lorenz df91 or dl92.


----------



## GermanGuy

I found a nice site

http://frank.pocnet.net/

With thousands of tube data sheets and more everything can be downloaded as pdf-file, per tube and manufacturer!


----------



## ianmedium

Thats wonderful, thank you!

I have just ordered the Tungsram 1T4T's. They are coming from Austria so will probably be here in a couple of weeks and I will report on how these lower powered tubes sound.


----------



## AnakChan

germanguy said:


> Got an email from tubefix@arcor.de that all available lorenz sets were ordered during the weekend, he wondered why everybody seems suddenly to be interested in lorenz tubes. I will get contacted when he finds any lorenz df91 or dl92.


I missed out. When I checked again over the weekend the eBay listing closed.


----------



## ianmedium

Anak.
In light of what I found out about the 1T4T tube that one in the 06's would extend battery life even more !


----------



## AnakChan

Believe it or not, I'm still so "behind the times" (reading HF between meetings ) so I completely missed the 1T4T & only read your 3S4T comment. I need to a have a secret holiday away from work & wife/kid to catch up on this thread!!

Googling 1T4T now


----------



## ianmedium

I just thought, your in Japan, there the tube is known as the 1T4SF so have a local search for that.. Perhaps you will come across a hidden stash of "TEN" tubes which are meant to sound wonderful Japanese made tubes!


----------



## ianmedium

So, Shikada San put the 06 officially on sale today!

list price without tubes is $627, tubes are another $26 and custom made leather case is $188 (All prices are based on todays exchange rate and are US $)

Knowing what I know now if I were ordering it I would do so sans tubes and go get some NOS tubes elsewhere.

I know a couple of folks have purchased this already so I am looking forward to the reviews from everyone!


----------



## smial1966

*"I can resist everything except Analog Paper^2 temptation" - with apologies to Oscar Wilde.*
   





   
*Andy.*
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> So, Shikada San put the 06 officially on sale today!
> 
> list price without tubes is $627, tubes are another $26 and custom made leather case is $188 (All prices are based on todays exchange rate and are US $)
> 
> ...


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> I just thought, your in Japan, there the tube is known as the 1T4SF so have a local search for that.. Perhaps you will come across a hidden stash of "TEN" tubes which are meant to sound wonderful Japanese made tubes!


Thx for the tip! I'll look it up!


----------



## ianmedium

Andy! I have a feeling this little amp is going tI get a really good reputation. Oh yes, what was the amp you mentioned in your pm? I searched but could find no mention of it!


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  This is it - http://www.coffmanlabs.com/h1-a.html - love the aesthetics. 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Andy! I have a feeling this little amp is going tI get a really good reputation. Oh yes, what was the amp you mentioned in your pm? I searched but could find no mention of it!


----------



## ianmedium

Wow Andy, that is something else!


----------



## GermanGuy

A lot of vintage tube data books and info can be downloaded here:

http://www.tubebooks.org/tube_data.htm


----------



## smial1966

It is certainly a striking design. The designer/builder is keen on recycling so the rotary knobs are vintage items from aircraft and some of the components are NOS and of finite supply. 

Just trying to arrange a loaner unit!

Andy.




ianmedium said:


> Wow Andy, that is something else!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just out of interest whom among us purchased the RCA's Andy found? I see he has sold out and it would be nice to compare notes between us I think.


 


germanguy said:


> Got an email from tubefix@arcor.de that all available lorenz sets were ordered during the weekend, he wondered why everybody seems suddenly to be interested in lorenz tubes. I will get contacted when he finds any lorenz df91 or dl92.


   

  I've been shopping around during the weekend.
  I'm not sure who took it, but could possibly it was me. Thanks for the link Andy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  GermanGuy, we're looking forward to hear if they have new stock of those Lorenz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Regarding the 3S4T tube.
> 
> Just had a response from Shikada San saying it would work but seeing as that tube is the driver tube there would be an issue with less power , and looking at the numbers,quite a bit less power so I would not go with that one I think.


 
  Ouchhh... Very well noted then. Thanks for sharing, Ian.
   
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> I found a nice site
> 
> http://frank.pocnet.net/
> 
> With thousands of tube data sheets and more everything can be downloaded as pdf-file, per tube and manufacturer!


 
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> A lot of vintage tube data books and info can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://www.tubebooks.org/tube_data.htm


 
   
  GermanGuy, thanks for keep sharing these wonderful sites.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah thanks German Guy, I am really enjoying reading all the new information on those sites!


----------



## Boringer

I believe I'm too late in looking around for these tubes.
  Most of them (especially those links in this thread) have been bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, I just found this on the ebay : http://www.ebay.com/itm/230984727129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
  That's the Tungsram 1T4.
  Just wondering why the price is pretty high then.


----------



## Boringer

Ahhh... just realize it's for charity... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Interested anyone?


----------



## ianmedium

Though I think it wonderful it is for charity that it way to high a price!
Your not too late mate, just keep an eye on ebay most days like I do. I can let you know about certain sellers who always have stock as they are dealers.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Though I think it wonderful it is for charity that it way to high a price!
> Your not too late mate, just keep an eye on ebay most days like I do. I can let you know about certain sellers who always have stock as they are dealers.


 
   
  Yeah... I think it's way too high... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm starting to stare the ebay everyday now... hahaha...
  Btw, I'll be more than happy if you could share those sellers.


----------



## GermanGuy

Just looking around for alternatives to DF91:
   
  bought 3 Telefunken 1U4 - 5 Euros each - - Also DF904 should be compatible
   
  ? Compatibility of DF91 and DF92: ?
   
http://vintagetvandradio.myfreeforum.org/1T4_DF91_to_1L4_DF92_swap_about3460.html
   
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=tube+lorenz1l4&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=tube+df92&_sacat=0
   
  Anyone has experience with that types ?


----------



## GermanGuy

http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/pdf/rca/Radiotron_Designers_Handbook_1954.pdf
http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/pdf/rca/RC-22_RCA_Receiving_Tube_Manual_Jul63.pdf


----------



## ianmedium

My first real disappointment in receiving tubes today. The order for the RCA's came in but neither were RCA's. Both say on the box "Sylvania" and both are from the same batch which is a good sign, I am just about to put them in the amp. 

The other thing with these is that when I opened them up one is a Sylvania, the other a Ken Rad. I have not liked the Sylvania's that came as stock as the noise never left them.

I have sent a note to the seller on eBay. I know that for most applications of these tubes people do not care as they are for portable radios so he probably thought that. However, he sold them as RCA's, not only in the picture but in the description.

Now I know that they are all probably made in the same factory but these are made two years later than the ones he advertised as well.

Oh well, 42 tubes and this is the only bad experience with a seller so far. I can't even complain about the Tele's in that respect, they were what he showed.



Still, the proof is in the pudding as they say so I will give them a listen, who knows, they may end up surprising me!


----------



## ianmedium

So, the seller got back to me and wants to make things right but to be honest I am very happy with the sound of these tubes right out of the box. Just the tiniest amount of ting noise but that will go with burn in but the sound of these two tubes is excellent.

A sort of cross between the Marconi's and Phillips which is great!

So this brings me to a thought I have been having of late. It seems the tube companies frequently mix and match and basically print what ever they like on the tubes, the only thing being relevant is the tube type it seems.
What seems to be a pattern that is emerging I am finding is that batch matching is more important that the name on the tube.

Both these tubes are mil-spec, both with matching dates and batch numbers in spite of different printing on the tubes and that seems to matter as I have gone over other tubes I have and the best sounding ones are the ones with matching numbers!

Now, I am not talking about matching tubes by testing them, that is a whole different thing and to be honest not necessary as this is a SET amp where matched tubes do not matter as much. No, this is simply getting pairings from the same batch date and code.

I have taken a picture as per usual, the Sylvania is the end tube, the Ken Rad second in.

I will report back in a few days but right out of the box the sound is lovely!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I believe you have come to the same conclusion as the folks at Woo Audio.  They are super duper nuts about making sure all the tube that go into their amps are matched batch sets.  Good job, and good ears...


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Jeff! 
That is really great to know and these new to me thoughts are making me think very differently about this whole tube thing!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> So, the seller got back to me and wants to make things right but to be honest I am very happy with the sound of these tubes right out of the box. Just the tiniest amount of ting noise but that will go with burn in but the sound of these two tubes is excellent.
> 
> A sort of cross between the Marconi's and Phillips which is great!
> 
> ...


 
   
 That is very interesting regarding batch date & code.
  
 Btw, Ian, that is a fantastic photo!! Everyone (interested), please click on it, the larger version is excellent/even better. Love the glow!


----------



## ianmedium

Woodcans! 
That is one heck of a compliment coming from who I regard as the best photographer on Headfi! I cycle through so many of your wonderful pictures on my desktop.Thank you!


----------



## ianmedium

Just thought I would show a of picture of the Boxes these tubes came in to show you the details, I find all this stuff fascinating. Both are identical, I am just showing the different sides with info on.

What is interesting is that they were accepted in Feb 1945 but as you can see there is another date on them, December 1st 1950. Not quite sure what that means, my guess is they were accepted by the military in feb 1945 but only put out in stores for use in 1950 but ended up just sitting on the shelf as they were never used, just a guess, if anyone has another idea I would love to know!


Also, from what I can find thus far the "Phila" refers to Sylvania's Altoona plant in Pennsylvania and that plant is listed in the war as making Radar and "secret" devices!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


>


 
   
  Ahhh.. This is killing me... It's such a beaut.
  Hardly await for my unit to come.
  I agree with woodcans, the picture is excellent and that glows.. oh boy... oooh boy...
  Please keep it coming, Ian.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Also, from what I can find thus far the "Phila" refers to Sylvania's Altoona plant in Pennsylvania and that plant is listed in the war as making Radar and "secret" devices!


 
   
  Cool...


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Woodcans!
> That is one heck of a compliment coming from who I regard as the best photographer on Headfi! I cycle through so many of your wonderful pictures on my desktop.Thank you!


 
   
  Thank you, Ian, I truly appreciate the compliment, for sure. I hope you like the ken-rad tubes, I ordered a pair a week or so ago. I have really enjoyed ken-rads in some of my former 6sn7 amps, to put it lightly. (I hope this translates, but I'm not being terribly optimistic).


----------



## Boringer

Hi guys,
   
  I bumped to this shop in ebay, but unfortunately it seems that they're not shipping to my region.
  I've sent and email but no response until now. Can someone help me on this?
   
  Please take a peek in case you're also interested on those tubes:
  - http://www.ebay.com/itm/181066040505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
  - http://www.ebay.com/itm/181066039153?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
  - http://www.ebay.com/itm/181110706600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#shId
   
  It's the Philips, Haltron and Teonex. Just wondering about they performance.


----------



## TIMITS

I am watching this thread with interest too.  Love to see some more opinions about both the TU-05 and TUR-06.  Also if anyone could comment on the sound compared to any of the other popular amps talked about here on Head-Fi.  I won't have an opportunity to hear either of these amps prior to making a purchase decision so any and all information will be helpful.


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer, can't seem to open any of those links!

Welcome Timits! I am hoping the Smial 1966 and AnakChan chime in to help you as they own some very nice amps to compare with.

I owned an SR71-B Blackbird and loved it, still do, even though I sold it as I was not using it any more!

In comparison to that one I find the 05's to have a bigger sound, as Anak said, not a portable sound but more like a home or desk top amp sound. Wide soundstage, oodles of detail and musicality and for my ears a very natural sound (not neutral!)

The ability of this amp to take one deep into the acoustic is rather wonderful and playing with tubes pays good dividends I find.

Which brings me to a bit of crow eating!

My rant about not getting the tubes I ordered has now disappeared as I listen to these tubes. i have about 5 hours on them now, all the tinging has gone just to leave inky black. I tried them with my heaven S and not a hiss to be heard.

They seem to combine detail and warmth, I would say they are an archetypal tube sound, rich and warm but not at the lack of detail or air. I think this is down more to them being the same batch rather than shape or name!

They look slightly different, the mica in one is thicker than the other, one has a ribbed metal sleeve the other smooth ( it has some graffiti etched into it which I will try to take a picture of!!) and yet they sound so lovely.

This is really teaching me, well this and a few other experiences that the best sound is more to do with the tubes being made at the same time than any name printed on them, least that is the way it seems to me!

More later, I am going back to Nils Lofgren.. Oh boy oh boy!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Boringer, can't seem to open any of those links!


 
   
  Hi Ian, that's odd. The links are fine with me.
  Please don't get me wrong since I also have a strange experience about this shop.
Somehow, those items are not shown on seller's store.
  I got the links direct from google, but when we do the seller's store search, those items were not found.
  And the sellers also doesn't responded to my mail yet.
Strange.
   
  Following are the screen captured:
   
  The Haltron:

   
  The Teonex:

   
  The Philips:


----------



## ianmedium

I managed to have a proper look, just on price I would not recommend that seller, way too expensive. For instance my Phillips which were batch matched cost about $2 each!

These are some eBay sellers I have had really good experiences with and feel good in recommending and the list includes the last seller with the RCA's as he is making right and the tube quality is excellent!

http://stores.ebay.ca/tubeprofishop

This one is Italian, a little more expensive but the quality was first rate (this is where I got the fabled Lorenz tubes from!)

http://stores.ebay.ca/pietroburgo77?_rdc=1

Spanish seller where I got my Marconi's from

http://stores.ebay.ca/CRYOGENIC-HIFI-TUBES-lamberto1111?_rdc=1

Two British sellers

http://stores.ebay.ca/LANGREX?_rdc=1

http://stores.ebay.ca/COLOMOR-VALVES-TUBES-COMPONENTS?_rdc=1


And two US sellers

http://stores.ebay.ca/Radiotinkerers-Vintage-Electronics?_rdc=1

http://stores.ebay.ca/2A3-Mother-Of-Audio-Tubes-Valves


----------



## Boringer

Wew... Thanks for those links Ian. They help a lot.
   
  I might have been in contact with a few of them, but unfortunately some of their goods have been sold out. Ouchhh...
  I'll look through again for other sellers from your link and trying to find my luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, thanks for the advice, I might stay away from that particular seller until they responded to me or someone might help to clarify.


----------



## GermanGuy

Found an excellent german site with lots of information, original vintage data handbooks, manuals, technical descriptions, application notes, and vintage radio magazines, everything can be downloaded as .pdf:
   
  Home Page:
   
http://www.rainers-elektronikpage.de/index.html
   
  ITT Schaub Lorenz Tube data manuals:
   
http://www.rainers-elektronikpage.de/ITT-u_-SEL-Daten---u_-Schaltun/itt-u_-sel-daten---u_-schaltungsbucher.html
   
   
  Newspaper, Magazine = ZEITSCHRIFT ; 
  Manual, Handbook = HANDBUCH ;  
  data = DATEN ;
  Tube = RÖHRE ;
  Radio = RADIO 
  Semiconductor = HALBLEITER ;
  Monthly Periodical = MONATSHEFT ;
  Book, Books = BUCH , BÜCHER
  Tutorial = LEHRBUCH, LEHRBÜCHER
  Schematic = SCHALTUNG
   
  have fun !


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I managed to have a proper look, just on price I would not recommend that seller, way too expensive. For instance my Phillips which were batch matched cost about $2 each!
> 
> These are some eBay sellers I have had really good experiences with and feel good in recommending and the list includes the last seller with the RCA's as he is making right and the tube quality is excellent!
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for your links. It's hard to get a feeling for the trustfullness of a dealer so your recommendations are really helpfull. 
Can't wait to get my amp (it seems it is not the first time i posted this sentence), two weeks to wait. If we all continue to buy that much tubes, our tube rolling party will last a week!


----------



## ianmedium

I forgot to ask, what colour choice did you go for?

I hope your all remembering to clean your pins


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I forgot to ask, what colour choice did you go for?
> 
> I hope your all remembering to clean your pins




Just forgot to ask for, but if i don't like what i get it's no problem for me to change the led's.

Edit:

Oh, you mean the amp?! Black!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh no, sorry, I meant case colour!


----------



## GermanGuy

The case will be black.

For cleaning the pins i will make a small tool this weekend out of a round piece of aluminium diameter 6mm, length 8cm. I will drill a small hole in the center about 3cm deep just big enough that a tube pin fits into it. I will fill the hole with a special metal clean and polish paste. Using my proxxon micromot drilling machine i hope this will speed up the cleaning process without the need for a personal sports and training session to clean about 200 pins!


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, you have to show us a picture of your cleaning set up. One word of caution though, be careful with the drilling machine. I would worry about excessive vibrations going through the pins to the delicate hair sized metal threads inside the tube.


----------



## smial1966

Fellow pin cleaners,

I have found that using a fibreglass pen brush is ideal for cleaning valve pins and is manoeuvrable enough to access 360 degrees of the pins. This is the brush - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scratch-Brush-Pen-Fibre-Glass/dp/B00AQFBOOK/ref=sr_1_3?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1371845600&sr=1-3&keywords=glass+fibre+brush - I assume that it's a generic item and easily available worldwide.

Do remember that tiny glass particles are shed using the brush, so I always clean on a damp sheet of newspaper and wear gloves to avoid skin irritation.

Apart from the above caveats, using the brush is easy and the pins are pristine after a few strokes.

Cheers,
Andy.



ianmedium said:


> Wow, you have to show us a picture of your cleaning set up. One word of caution though, be careful with the drilling machine. I would worry about excessive vibrations going through the pins to the delicate hair sized metal threads inside the tube.


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, thats fantastic, I know where I can get one locally, off to the store tomorrow to get one, thanks so much for this. I would add that finishing off with alcohol would also take any shards away on the pins or tube. 

But be careful with the alcohol as you don't want to get it on the printing on the glass as it removes it!


----------



## GermanGuy

so if my tool is not working, there's a good alternative. but while believing in my idea, i have decided NOT to use a lorenz tube for my first test


----------



## ianmedium

Phew, what a relief!

Have you got the lorenz yet, would love to see some pictures to compare with my pair


----------



## GermanGuy

no, i got a message from mr. künzig that he is totally busy working from 6am to 11pm all days and i responded that i can wait until first week of july no need to hurry!
   
  edit:
  taking part in this thread constantly improves my english vocabulary!
   
  (had to look for the translation of phew and relief)
   
  if translation was correct:
   
  yes, everybody can relax now, not damaging my lorenz tubes, would never do this, don't want that in the same moment your lorenz tubes jump out of their sockets instinctively feeling the pain of their brothers.


----------



## ianmedium

Okedoke!
Oh yes, forgot to say this but I talked with a friend about the LED's and RF interference as I know one chap took the LED's out of circuit to cut out interference. Turns out that because the amp is DC battery powered this will not be an issue, apparently LED noise is only an issue with AC powered devices. I know nothing about this but I do trust the source.


----------



## GermanGuy

led's are semiconductors so i can think of two effects:
   
  noice naturally produced by any semiconductor results in a (very) little change and modulation of  power consumption so modulating the power lines and in the case of ac voltage power supply possibly interfering the power regulating circuit
   
  led's are also working as light sensor so could be a source of noise because of the ac driven lights or with high frequency driven neon tubes or energy saving lights.
   
  just two speculations?!


----------



## ianmedium

You did something remarkable, you explained a technical thing and I actually understood it! All of that makes complete sense, thank you!


----------



## GermanGuy

forgot to mention that semiconductors are also working as (nuclear) radiation detector but if you notice noise due to that reason there may be a more urgent problem around


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> forgot to mention that semiconductors are also working as (nuclear) radiation detector but if you notice noise due to that reason there may be a more urgent problem around




Cool, I have tubes that were made in a factory that made parts for radar and top secret devices (sylvania and Ken Rad) and now I have nuclear detectors in my amp.. I think we should call this James Bonds amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

maybe you have seen the first videos that were recorded in and around the tschernobyl nuclear reactor after it had exploded. the videos looked like playing a damaged  old vcr tape but in fact this was all the radiation and the particles going through the sensors, electronic components, after 5 minutes the camcorders were damaged and stopped working. when i saw that videos, i was very happy not to be there!


----------



## Boringer

I learn a lot here. Thanks guys.
   
  GG, I'm with Ian. You explanation is plain clear and well understood.
   
  Btw, regarding the LED, I for once has asked Shikada san whether there's an option to switch it ON and OFF.
  And following was the answer:
  Quote
_hmm, It can not._
_Illumination brightness can be change by Internal switches. 
(If you want change this, you have to open the panel.)_
  Unquote
   
  I asked, because this beauty is a portable/transportable device and sometimes we might use it in a dimmed or low light places where the LED light could be too distracting.
  Well, I came to that with the assumption that the LED's brightness is more intensive compared to the tubes glows. I could be just wrong.
   
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I forgot to ask, what colour choice did you go for?
> 
> I hope your all remembering to clean your pins


 
   
  Ian, just wondering why the question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Actually I was in a dilemma in choosing the color, I prefer black but then I go for silver.
  My concern that black might easily get scratches and prone to dust/micro-particles.
  Please correct me if I'm wrong here, since I would like to change it to black... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And thanks for the reminder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> I have found that using a fibreglass pen brush is ideal for cleaning valve pins and is manoeuvrable enough to access 360 degrees of the pins. This is the brush - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scratch-Brush-Pen-Fibre-Glass/dp/B00AQFBOOK/ref=sr_1_3?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1371845600&sr=1-3&keywords=glass+fibre+brush - I assume that it's a generic item and easily available worldwide.


 
  Thanks Andy. This one might suite me well.


----------



## GermanGuy

got an email that my amp now is in production!


----------



## GermanGuy

spent some minutes to think about what to do with the tube pins after cleaning them.
   
  there is a nice tool:
   
  http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/530506/Handgalvanisier-Set/?ref=detview1&rt=detview1&rb=1
   
  you can use it to apply a layer of 24 karat gold on the pins. it uses a liquid and two batteries, it's an electrochemical (galvanic) process identical to an industrial process, the result would be a gold pin tube!
   
  due to my limited english language skills i was only able to post a german source (sorry for that) but should be no problem to find something similar after knowing the idea.
   
  p.s.
   
  a short calculation: 
   
  pin cleaning - 5 minutes
  visual check and additional cleaning - 1 minute
  apply gold layer - 3 minutes
  quality control - 1 minute
   
  10 minutes x 7 pins - 70 minutes
   
  complete set 4 tubes plus functional check - listening -  295 minutes
   
  reduced time (learning process, optimization, loss of quality, tired, what a boring job, don't want to spend that much time, it's ok as it is ...) - 4 hours
   
  (for me) - approx. 8 complete sets -  32 hours i.e. 4 working days
   
  need a holiday for that or we convert our tu-05 listening and tube rolling party into a tube pin cleaning party, if we form a manufactoring line and provide enough tools this could dramatically decrease time and increase fun


----------



## ianmedium

Woo Hoo! GG's amp is being made as we type! Not long now, not long!

I like that tool as well for plating the pins. The gold is an even better conducter, I wonder what that would do for sound?


----------



## GermanGuy

at least it would highly increase the long term quality of the contact,  no corrosion.
   
  after having added a short  time calculation to my last post i think of outsourcing the whole cleaning process 
   
  how long did it take you to clean the pins of one tube?


----------



## ianmedium

Each tube takes about 6 minutes. I actually find it a therapeutic thing to do!


----------



## Boringer

GG, congratz...! Seems you'll get it soon....


----------



## ianmedium

boringer said:


> I learn a lot here. Thanks guys.
> 
> GG, I'm with Ian. You explanation is plain clear and well understood.
> 
> ...




That is great info mate. I think this is why I went with orange LED's, I listen a lot in the dark and the orange I find very soothing, almost like being in an old photo dark room. Though the glow looks bright it actually does not stray far from the amp.

As to Black, ask Andy how his is holding up, he has had it a few months now. I must admit I love the cleanliness of the bare metal and the glow from the tubes reflects nicely off the tube guard!


----------



## GermanGuy

Whatever you want to know about german tubes and history, german vintage radios technical design... it's all on this great site

http://www.oldradioworld.de/

There is also a newer version but only in german language

http://www.welt-der-alten-radios.de/

I also have sent a message to the site owner, why the lorenz tubes we are looking for are so rare and where to get them.


----------



## smial1966

Black is uber sexy and so slimming... 

My black amp is very scratch resistant and is far less garish than Ian's 'bling bling' silver version. I think of mine as a refined sports car, akin to a Morgan or Bristol speedster, whereas the silver variant is more ostentatious nouveau rich. So comparable with a vulgar Ferrari or Bentley Continental GT - so beloved of Premiership footballers. 

Hey, just kidding! As either colour looks refined and very tasteful. Actually, the colour is almost irrelevant when you start listening, as this is when the real magic begins!

Cheers,
Andy.

quote name="ianmedium" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/495#post_9549166"]
That is great info mate. I think this is why I went with orange LED's, I listen a lot in the dark and the orange I find very soothing, almost like being in an old photo dark room. Though the glow looks bright it actually does not stray far from the amp.

As to Black, ask Andy how his is holding up, he has had it a few months now. I must admit I love the cleanliness of the bare metal and the glow from the tubes reflects nicely off the tube guard![/quote]


----------



## ianmedium

Chav here in response to that !


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That is great info mate. I think this is why I went with *orange LED's*, I listen a lot in the dark and the orange I find very soothing, almost like being in an old photo dark room. Though the glow looks bright it actually does not stray far from the amp.
> 
> As to Black, ask Andy how his is holding up, he has had it a few months now. I must admit I love the cleanliness of the bare metal and the glow from the tubes reflects nicely off the tube guard!


 
   
  Excellent choice! I went with orange as well.


----------



## ianmedium

Yay! I wonder how many other have gone for it?

you know I am just waiting for pictures from you with the PF's and the orange glow from the tubes!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks guys.
  In that case, I will re-look on the TU5 pictures - especially yours - and will consider either to change it or not.
   
  I might go for the orange color for the LED, though I might still considering the red and "sakura"/pink color...


----------



## ianmedium

I quite like the look of green in McIntosh amps..


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I quite like the look of green in McIntosh amps..


 
   
   
  That is beautiful!! Your photo??


----------



## ianmedium

Sadly, no, Though I have heard this amp a few times and it is very nice.

I must admit though, money no object I would be heading either Nagra or Kondo Audio Note's way for home amplification, that and a pair of Voxative Ampeggio Due speakers, still have not decided on my fantasy front end yet


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Sadly, no, Though I have heard this amp a few times and it is very nice.
> 
> I must admit though, money no object I would be heading either Nagra or Kondo Audio Note's way for home amplification, that and a pair of Voxative Ampeggio Due speakers, still have not decided on my fantasy front end yet


 
   
  Stop it! Kondo...Voxative.... please!
   
  The green glow of the tubes in that photo seems unreal....


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, I know mate, stuff of dreams.

I thought I would take a moment out of this evenings listening session to take a "night" shot of the amp and all it's glowing glory, see what you think of the orange in total darkness..


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Stop it! Kondo...Voxative.... please!
> 
> The green glow of the tubes in that photo seems unreal....


 
  Not sure if you guys have heard of Robert Koda
   
  http://www.robert-koda.com/
   
  He worked under Hiroyasu Kondo of Audio Note (Kondo) Japan in Tokyo and launched his Takumi K-70 hybrid power amps in 2008 to rage reviews and sounds fantastic!!!
   





   
  His K-10 pre amp is also making waves.................


----------



## ianmedium

Oh yes, I have just recently found out about him, they are meant to sound beautiful, Ahh, so many choices when my ship comes in!


----------



## AnakChan

The green LED on the MC275 actually has a fictional practical feature. It lights up when the tube is ready, & changes colour if it has a fault.
Edit: Bah! By the time I completed this post (in between traffic lights) so many other posts were made! Such an active thread .


----------



## GermanGuy

Have made some tests and a prototype of a rotating tool to clean the pins but it simply does not work as you can not apply enough force to really clean the pins. Will buy andy's tool.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Sadly, no, Though I have heard this amp a few times and it is very nice.
> 
> I must admit though, money no object I would be heading either Nagra or Kondo Audio Note's way for home amplification, that and a pair of Voxative Ampeggio Due speakers, still have not decided on my fantasy front end yet


 
  hope you will have the money one day!
   
  seems we also share the love for single driver or point source loadspeakers! the one you mentioned is far beyond my budget, my next loudspeaker will be a high efficient loudspeaker like the dynavox impuls III for my tube amp. at the moment i am enjoying my ProAc Tablette with a handmade german amp combo (Horch 1.1 and 2.4).


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ahh, I know mate, stuff of dreams.
> 
> I thought I would take a moment out of this evenings listening session to take a "night" shot of the amp and all it's glowing glory, see what you think of the orange in total darkness..
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Love it! End of June/early July can't come soon enough.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ahh, I know mate, stuff of dreams.
> 
> I thought I would take a moment out of this evenings listening session to take a "night" shot of the amp and all it's glowing glory, see what you think of the orange in total darkness..


 
   
  Woow... This is great Ian.
  A synergy between both tubes and LEDs.
  I believe I'll go with this option then.


----------



## GermanGuy

From another thread: 

http://sound.westhost.com/valves/myths.html

http://sound.westhost.com/valves/


----------



## ianmedium

Interesting GG, I was ok with some of what he says but I am afraid as soon as he went on to say that the only way to trust that a valve sounds different from another is only if it measures differently then he lost me!

I have simply heard too many times things that measure the same sound different. Measurement is not the be all and end all. 

Also, matching.. I can understand to some extent this part as once a pair is in use then the variables can become greater with use. I do feel though now after listening to a number of valves that there is something to be said for getting a pair from the same batch date.

I have to say I tend to trust my instincts on this more than someone with graph paper!


----------



## GermanGuy

i agree! one can hear the difference. i studied physics but had enough philosophy cources in school to accept  the limitation that a device can only measure what it is designed for!


----------



## smial1966

This is so true as each persons hearing and acoustic perception is different, factor in minute manufacturing differences into ostensibly the same component and items that 'measure' virtually identically can sound noticeably different.

Cheers,
Andy.

quote name="GermanGuy" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/510#post_9552543"]i agree! one can hear the difference. i studied physics but had enough philosophy cources in school to accept  the limitation that a device can only measure what it is designed for!
[/quote]


----------



## ianmedium

This is one of the reasons I am really looking forward to hearing from more folks as they get their amps and listen to tubes that we all have to compare how we all hear them!
Andy, did your valves arrive yet? My Tungsram 1T4T's should be here this week.


----------



## ianmedium

Treating the amp to this tonight, just downloading it as I type, can't wait!
https://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/product.php?pid=810

I hope this thread goes a similar way to the FAD thread where we end up discussing music we like to listen to with our amp.

Did I say, I am so glad more folks have ordered these amps, I am so looking forward to hearing your thoughts on both the 06' and 05'!


----------



## AJHeadfi

These hybrid valve/transistor eg. TU-05 and the Koda Takumi seem to be coming into their own now. I'm wondering why? Is it simply a matter of efficiency, I can see that for portable but mains powered?


----------



## AnakChan

ajheadfi said:


> These hybrid valve/transistor eg. TU-05 and the Koda Takumi seem to be coming into their own now. I'm wondering why? Is it simply a matter of efficiency, I can see that for portable but mains powered?


Just to clarify (if you're talking about A2P), it's the TUR-06 that's the hybrid. The TU-05b is not a hybrid - just in case other readers get the wrong message.


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> Just to clarify (if you're talking about A2P), it's the TUR-06 that's the hybrid. The TU-05b is not a hybrid - just in case other readers get the wrong message.




Yep, the 05 is pure class A single ended Triode. Worth repeating as well that as far as I am aware it is also the first battery powered portable/transportable class A SET amp as well.

Also, to clarify, the orange glow on my previous picture is not the tubes glowing but LED's underneath, this type of tube are not powerful enough to generate a glow or much heat. The main reason for that is their intended application, portable radio sets for the military.


----------



## AJHeadfi

TU-06 is indeed my intended example of a hybrid valve/transistor design.


----------



## ianmedium

Just got a bargain on a Kimber GQ mini CU interconnect to go between the amp and my HM-801. I have a Cardas at the moment which is great but I have always liked Kimber cables so I will see what it brings to the pot when it arrives!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^ What length interconnect do you use?  I come from the world of 3", 4", 6" and so...
   
  I bet it would be helpful to new ASP purchasers.


----------



## ianmedium

The Cardas I have is 12 inches and this Kimber is 10 inches including terminations, 8 without. I always listen sitting in my arm chair with my amp right beside me so I don't need a long length and coming from the old school of HiFi shorter runs of cable are better philosophy.

Once it arrives I will do a back to back with it and the Cardas and let you know what the differences are (if any) The Kimber is normally $40 more than the Cardas of similar length not that cost has ever been an indicator of being better but I must say I have past history of Kimber in my old home system and I loved what it did in terms of opening up the sound stage and sweetening the mid and treble so we shall see what this one brings. Hopefully it will be here by next week, its shipping from the States and I have asked them to ship USPS as I find that way more reliable!


----------



## AJHeadfi

Good luck ianmedium, hope it provides an interesting experiment. I like silver in interconnects, but purified copper is also nice. With portable equipment I've been happy with Furutech ADL (the purple stuff).
   
  Have you given consideration to any other source component?


----------



## Boringer

Ian, I'm looking forward to your impression of those m2m interconnects.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Guys. AJ, At the moment portable is the only option for me with the way I live my life.

I took a chance with the 801 as I had not heard it before and there were only three new ones left for sale in the world when I decided (that kinda made my mind up). I am glad I took the chance as it is a perfect sounding machine for me, warm and analog sounding it is exactly what I was looking for. I recently had a chance to compare it to the DX100 and AK100 and I can understand why folks like those but I preferred the sound of the 801 for me. I can see the other two are in some respects better in that they offer better detail but I found them tiring to listen to compared to the 801 which is I find less fatiguing to listen to.

For me it was like the other two were CD players and the 801 was vinyl if that makes sense! I am intrigued by the 901 but I must admit having come from a CLAS/ Classic set up I don't miss the scroll wheel navigation at all. I actually like the simplicity of the 801, it reminds me of my old walkman days ( I owned their first cassette, first CD and first MiniDisc players).

I think the only other one that I feel would really interest me is the Altman player which I have a feeling has a similar sound to the 801 from what I have read but I must admit of late I am not impressed with the actions of the person who makes it so that puts me off. In truth I think that the only reason for me to change portable players now is if my 801 bit the dust, I am truly content with the sound it makes!


----------



## Boringer

Yeah... I owned that first walkman too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  Btw, it's interesting to see the reason behind your choice for your DAP.
   
  I haven't listen to the 801, thus makes me wonder how's the synergy with the TU5.
  And I'm with you for the DX100 and Altman.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh trust me! One of the main reasons for getting the 801 was the amp. When I got the amp as good as my old CLAS/Classic set up was I just knew that the amp was showing the limits of the pairing which is why I took a chance of the 801. For my ears the synergy is perfect. I have had a number of friends who are vinyl nuts with great home systems tell me that my rig is as close to that experience from a portable set up that they have experienced.

I just want to add that in no way am I knocking the AK or DX its just that I am not keen on that type of sound delivery. I used to go the HiFi route for a long time but I realized I was listening to the equipment more than the music, now, unless I am looking out for sound differences with tubes all I am listening to once more is music, does that make sense?

BTW, these new tubes that at first seemed so unpromising are turning out to be belters of tubes. This pair make the bass go a tad deeper but without a heavy feeling. The Tungsrams should be here soon so I will see what a 1T4T tube does for the sound!
Oh, yes, that is my exact cassette player, God, I remember listening to so much music on that, spending hours taping from vinyl to cassette play lists that I could take with me. What I have now gives me that same feeling!


----------



## Boringer

Now, it's another temptation for me to try that 801.


----------



## ianmedium

boringer said:


> Now, it's another temptation for me to try that 801.




Well, they are selling refurb models now... :evil:


----------



## Boringer

Regarding the tubes, mind to share any update on them?
  How do their sound evolve up to now?
   
  Btw, I think I'm running out of any luck finding some of those tubes that are flying in this thread.
  Besides the obvious Lorenz, it seems the Marconi, Siemens and Telefunken are also gone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The links are now empty for those tubes.
   
  Somebody please help,,,


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well, they are selling refurb models now...


 
   
  I believe I still can find some original one in my place,,, (finger crossed)...


----------



## ianmedium

These are a nice mix of Mullard and Miniwatt sound.. Brimar is a British brand.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1T4-DF91-CV1971-BRIMAR-NOS-/310310089301?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item483fec3255

Having spoken with Robert I know he has these in stock though not on sale on his ebay site, Ken Rad, Sylvania Tung Sol and RCA. See if he has the ones he sold me as they are lovely sounding!


http://myworld.ebay.ca/tubeprofi?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I have to run but when I get home I will write more about the Ken Rad/Sylvania pairing!


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=dl+92+philips&_nkwusc=dl92+philios&_rdc=1
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=dl+92+tube&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=dl92+tube&_sacat=0
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=df91&_sacat=0&_from=R40
   
  phiips dl92 and various df91 offered!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks a lot Ian. I'll try to look on that website.


----------



## ianmedium

Okedoke, a package was awaiting me today when I got home, its the Tungsram 1T4T's! Here is a quick shot of them and I am just now going to clean the pins and get them in the amp.. My first experiment with non spec tubes!


----------



## GermanGuy

can't wait to read your first impressions! tomorrow i will get 3x telefunken 1u4. today i got the feedback from mr. künzig, i ordered my 16x2 df91 and dl92 tubes, so together with the two philips dl92 in total i have 37 tubes to start with (happy cleaning included).


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, 37!! Your going to exceed my amount in double quick time!

I will report back in a day or so with the Tungsrams but thus far I feel safe in saying I have found an equal of and in some respects superior to my beloved Lorenz's tube in the Tungsrams but I will enlighten more once I have a few more hours on them as I have found to my cost in the past the perils of reporting too soon on a tube that has not had a few hours under its filaments!

Though.. I just noticed uploading a picture of them which you will see below that the metal tube inside the tube looks remarkably similar to the Lorenz's.. The only difference being the Lorenz's are a gunmetal grey in colour, have a look and see what you think?


----------



## GermanGuy

nice picture, looks great. will have a look again when my tubes have arrived. at the moment i only hope that german customs has no problem and will give me my amp. 
   
  but happy to read that there's an alternative to the lorenz tubes!


----------



## ianmedium

Not sure what Shikada sans policy is but I remember he waaaaaaay undervalued my amp in the customs declaration document!


----------



## GermanGuy

shikada san mentioned he will send it as gift. i have no problem paying taxes and also had no problem with missing ce certification, at least up to now, when i got audio components,  but who knows...


----------



## ianmedium

Just figured out these tubes are from March 1962. 

There were no boxes with these but multiple images I have seen on the net show a lot of Tungsrams in large boxes separated by compartments so that comes as no surprise.


----------



## Boringer

GG, thanks for those links.
   
  And woow... you have 37 tubes now?
  Mind to share what are those? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I've get a few and still struggling to get few more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ian, those 1T4T look gorgeous, I hardly wait for your full impression.


----------



## ianmedium

Some initial thoughts on these Tungsrams after 5 hours of burn in but first the technical differences are thus..

1T4: Vf 1.4 Volts / If: 0.05 Ampere

1T4T: Vf 1.4 Volts / If: 0.025 Ampere

Voltage is the same but the amperage is half.

Now I am about as remote in technical knowledge is as tuktoyaktuk is to urban density! So if anyone with knowledge cares to chime in then please do! Having said that, even though it has half the amp's the volume is not effected. I find my volume settings on my test tracks to be the same for the 1T4T as for the 1T4 so it seems better battery life does not come at a cost of power with these which is good news!

I can also report zero ill effects using these in place of the recommended tubes.

The sound so far is quite remarkable actually. They have a great deal of air around the notes, decay of a note seems to go on forever and these beat the Lorenz's in terms of detail retrieval by quite a margin, quite a margin! It is like suddenly there is more texture in instruments and voices. Strings on a violin have that extra bit of waxiness and there is zero grain, zero! 

I was listening to an HDTT recording of Beethoven's Violin Concerto in D, it is a 24/96 transfer from 4 track tape. The artists are Alfredo Campoli and the RPO. This is a vintage recording and all the better for it. I simply have not heard a violin portrayed on my system with such startling clarity and realism before, heck,I have not heard it to this level on many other systems! I was really impressed with it with the Lorenz's but the Tungsrams take the realism of the performance to a very different level.

The other thing they do is throw a wider, deeper soundstage, not an unbelievable one, just very real, it allows the orchestra to be seen very clearly, placement of instruments is pinpoint.

The creamy, airy treble and mid range does not come at the expense of weight or depth either. I would put them on par with the Lorenz and Mullards for weight. The Banging of the guitar body on Krushevo feels so real, it is deep and one can feel the echo in the body of the instrument, not out of it but in it!

You all know how much I love my Lorenz's but with the reservation that these tubes have some more burn in to go I would have to say hand on heart these are the better tube and I do not know if that is down to the make or the lower amperage.

The ting noises on the Ken Rad/Sylvania's soon burned off and the Tungsrams slight tinging disappeared within an hour. I tried them with my Heaven S's which are 16 Ohm at 112 db and my Piano Fortes which are 16Ohm at 108db and could hear no hiss whatsoever even with the volume knob turned up fully.

I must say even though my initial thoughts of the dealer I got these and the Sylvania/Ken Rad's from was less than glowing I have to say he knows his onions when it comes to tubes if my experience is anything to go by. Both pairs have proved first rate in sound quality and in terms of being very quiet tubes. The were both packaged perfectly and delivery was fast so I feel confident in recommending him. His prices are good, and the tubes are tested before shipping and he was very proactive in dealing with my initial complaint about the first set not being what they were advertised. Everyone makes mistakes, its how they deal with them that matters and I have no complaints with Robert, this is his website..

http://www.tubeprofi.com/shop/index.php?language=en


----------



## Boringer

Thanks Ian for another great impression.
   
  I don't want to miss them again, so Immediately after reading your writings above, I did browse their website but unfortunately hardly found any of the 1T4T.
  Are they gone? Or shall they come on personal request?


----------



## ianmedium

boringer said:


> Thanks Ian for another great impression.
> 
> I don't want to miss them again, so Immediately after reading your writings above, I did browse their website but unfortunately hardly found any of the 1T4T.
> Are they gone? Or shall they come on personal request?




I don't think he shows these on his site. I would send him a message and ask if he has any more. For reference he charged me $6 each which considering how quiet they are is a good deal.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I don't think he shows these on his site. I would send him a message and ask if he has any more. For reference he charged me $6 each which considering how quiet they are is a good deal.


 
   
  Ahh... No wonder. That's great, Ian.
  Very well understood for the charge, since they would like to give the best of their tubes to suit our requirements. 
  Thanks for the help.


----------



## ianmedium

No worries mate. I really want you to get some good tubes. I will PM you if I see any others I think you might like.


----------



## Boringer

Great! Looking forward for that...


----------



## Boringer

Quote:


ianmedium said:


>


   

   
  Hi Ian, does the other side of the panel detachable too?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> (updated for boringer)
> 
> Just wanted to post my tube inventory i have ordered up to now on various sources (always not matched pairs):
> 
> ...





> 1u4: telefunken 3 single tubes


 
   
  updated tube list


----------



## ianmedium

boringer said:


> Hi Ian, does the other side of the panel detachable too?




It does come off but things inside have to be taken apart first and I am not brave enough to do that!




germanguy said:


> updated tube list




That is impressive! I am really interested in seeing those red labels!


----------



## CJG888

Looking forward to some reports on the TU-06...

I gather at least one HFer has one on order?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Looking forward to some reports on the TU-06...
> 
> I gather at least one HFer has one on order?


 
   
   
  spkrs01 does, I believe.


----------



## ianmedium

And AnakChan I think.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> And AnakChan I think.


 
   
  Yep...patiently waiting till it's ready. Still not done any tube shopping yet.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Yep...patiently waiting till it's ready. Still not done any tube shopping yet.


 
   
  Did you order the 05 as well or just the 06?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Did you order the 05 as well or just the 06?


 
   
  Just the 06 for me. Spkrs01 ordered both.


----------



## GermanGuy

i found a VERY large german tube dealer and just sent them an email to check stock for about 20 lorenz df91. would be happy to get some feedback from you all if lorenz df91 is remaining on the wishlist or everybody now is looking for 1t4t.
   
  http://www.btb-elektronik.de/de/index.html


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i found a VERY large german tube dealer and just sent them an email to check stock for about 20 lorenz df91. would be happy to get some feedback from you all if lorenz df91 is remaining on the whichlist or everybody now is looking for 1t4t.


 
   
  I would really like a pair or two of the Lorenz. Haven't found any yet.


----------



## GermanGuy

woodcans - yes, seems nearly impossible to get them. i think i have contacted about 20 german sources up to now.
   
  p.s. having seen a lot of your impressive pictures i will definetly join the photo contest with pictures of my fad pf viii and the tu-05 when i have gotten the amp.


----------



## ianmedium

I just want to add that though there are some very positive differences between these Tungsrams and the Lorenz's I really want to make it clear that in my experience so far are all tubes I listened to I would be more than happy to live with (well, I know, I do already but you know what I mean!) and be very very satisfied to listen to all day long. The ONLY pair that have been a disappointment were the Telefunken's but that is not to say all Telefunkens for this amp are bad sounding. As I have found over the past few months, what is written on the tube is not necessarily what they are!

When comparing the Tungsrams with the Lorenz's I am really going to the finest point in detail differences that require review listening rather than real world listening if you know what I mean. The reason I do this is so that we can all get to know exactly the differences so as to tailor our choices to our own sound preferences. What works for me may not be to someone else's liking, I just want to be clear about that as we all like to hear things differently to gain our individual sonic nirvana.

So, if you cannot get the elusive Lorenz's I can hand on heart say that the much more easily obtainable Radiotechniques will give you a very similar experience, so similar that it would be only in unnatural listening (for review purposes) that you would hear the differences. For the intended purpose of listening to music I really do not think you would hear much difference.

The reason I have compared all the tubes I have and written what I have is two fold. Firstly it has been a personal journey of refining the sound of this lovely amp to my exact tastes so that I can then forget about it all and just listen to music, music is and always will be the end goal in all of this and to tune the sound to what I like so that I can forget about it is the ultimate goal in music reproduction I feel and what I like may no be what someone else likes!

Secondly I really wanted to compile a list of sound traits so that instead of purchasing the huge amounts I have another owner can read what I have written and say to themselves, hmm, yes, i like what the Lorenz delivers but not what the RCA's do, or, Yes, I think the Lorenz may not be warm enough for my tastes but the Mullards are right up my street, do you see what I am getting at?

One of the things I strive for in reviewing anything is that I simply give information and am clear about my own personal tastes at the same time. I want to be really clear that what I may find wonderful someone else may not like at all so the Lorenz's and now the Tungsrams ring my sonic bells, they may not for everyone but my intention is that my descriptions help understand their sonic traits so that you can all make more informed choices so you do not have to go and purchase as many tubes as I have (unless you have fun in doing that as I have of course!)

In all honesty any of the tubes I have reviewed thus far would leave you very content and happy with the sound your hearing from this amp. Remember, the tubes are the final tuning, the meat and potatoes of why this amp is so good is not the tubes but the quality of components and design integrity that Shikada san has put into this amp. The tubes just hone that and that honing in truth is just the last 5% of the story.


I really wanted to be upfront about this as my word is not the final one nor should be thought of as so. This is why I so look forward to hearing what everyone else feels and hears with this amp and different tubes so that there can be other opinions other than mine about the differing sounds, that way I can learn too and perhaps find even better sounding tubes (to my sonic preferences) than I have found thus far!

Happy tube hunting but remember, at the end of the day it is the music that matters!


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium
   
  Hello. I imagine that my TU-05 and 06 have started being built now....
   
  I was just wondering if there is anything I should ask for or opt for at this stage, to enable that I get the right spec(?) !
   
  Cheers very much


----------



## ianmedium

With the 05 I would make sure that he is now using the new separate HP socket/power switch. I can't imagine he is not but if it were me I would double check.

Other than that I think you ticked all the upgrade boxes if memory serves me, what colour LED and case are you going for?

You know, I had a crazy thought the other day. I love the subtle gold of Luxman equipment. I reckon the 05 would look stunning anodized in that light shade of gold. I would imagine it would not be a hard thing to do as he anodizes the cases black, I bet the person who does the anodizing could just as easily do the gold!

Who knows, when I eventually send mine back to upgrade the power switch I may ask him about that!

Once again friends, I am so llooking forward to hearing all your thoughts on the amp and various tube combinations!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> With the 05 I would make sure that he is now using the new separate HP socket/power switch. I can't imagine he is not but if it were me I would double check.
> 
> Other than that I think you ticked all the upgrade boxes if memory serves me, what colour LED and case are you going for?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you so much for all the help you have provided me.
   
  I appreciate it very much. Wonderful to meet such kind and generous person!
   
  Thank you


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> With the 05 I would make sure that he is now using the new separate HP socket/power switch. I can't imagine he is not but if it were me I would double check.
> 
> Once again friends, I am so llooking forward to hearing all your thoughts on the amp and various tube combinations!


 
   
  He gave me the option of the separate vs. socket. I went with the separate, thanks for discussing that earlier!


----------



## ianmedium

Spkrs, it is my pleasure mate, anything I can do to help, I just love it when folks can get closer to the music which is what it is all about eh!

Woodcans, our resident photomeister, I am am really glad you went with that option, in fact I would say to everyone considering or ordering this amp that for me there is no choice, go for the separate power switch and headphone socket!

 The one weak point in the amp is the combined socket not only as it is delicate but also because one has to plug and unplug the headphones to power on and off and I much prefer a separate control for that.

Once I can bare to part with mine I will send it in for the modification which Shikada San kindly offers to do for free, the owner just has to cover shipping costs which is reasonable.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> It does come off but things inside have to be taken apart first and I am not brave enough to do that!


 
  Very well noted. Thanks.
   
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i found a VERY large german tube dealer and just sent them an email to check stock for about 20 lorenz df91. would be happy to get some feedback from you all if lorenz df91 is remaining on the whichlist or everybody now is looking for 1t4t.
> 
> http://www.btb-elektronik.de/de/index.html


 
  GG, it's so encouraging to see that your tubes inventory is getting more and more.
  I'll do my homework in findings those tubes.
  And thanks for the above. Let's hope they do have those Lorenz.
   
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> With the 05 I would make sure that he is now using the new separate HP socket/power switch. I can't imagine he is not but if it were me I would double check.
> 
> You know, I had a crazy thought the other day. I love the subtle gold of Luxman equipment. I reckon the 05 would look stunning anodized in that light shade of gold. I would imagine it would not be a hard thing to do as he anodizes the cases black, I bet the person who does the anodizing could just as easily do the gold!


 
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Woodcans, our resident photomeister, I am am really glad you went with that option, in fact I would say to everyone considering or ordering this amp that for me there is no choice, go for the separate power switch and headphone socket!
> 
> The one weak point in the amp is the combined socket not only as it is delicate but also because one has to plug and unplug the headphones to power on and off and I much prefer a separate control for that.


 
   
  I recall that before I placed an order for the amp, I have asked Shikada san regarding the upgraded power switch that he mentioned on his facebook. And following was his reply:
"_TUR-06's power switch is with in Volume pot. _
_The Volume knob to minimize, it will turn off._"
   
_Note : the TUR-06 he mentioned actually was the TU-5._
  To my own understanding at time, I made my own assumption that it should come as a default for all new unit.
   
  But when woodcans said that it comes as an "option", I'm doubting myself now.
  It's better to make sure that my unit comes with the separate option.
  Woodcans, thanks for the reminder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ian, that "goldie" option sounds interesting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  FWIW, I may ask Shikada san about it since my unit is still on the production line - or should be soon though -.


----------



## ianmedium

Definitely go for the separate switch option, I cannot emphasize that enough! I actually think he should just have it as the default though I know he likes the asthetic of the combined unit it simply is not strong enough I feel.

When I was trying out my T5P's I plugged them right into the amp at the store and it bent the retaining clip inside slightly but enough for it not to engage so I had to take the case off and with needle nose pliers bend in back into position.

I have used from day one a custom made pure copper extension lead with a right angle jack which I plug the headphones into as the 3.5mm jack on that fits perfectly. I was told in the Store that I purchased my T5P's from that it is very common for 3.5mm jacks to vary in size slightly!

I am looking forward to hearing if the Gold is an option! Just think, if it is then any colour is an option!!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks Ian and very well noted.
   
  I just dropped an email to Shikada san, asking him about the progress of my unit and also to remind him about the power switch.
   
  And of course, about the "Golden" option too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll update here with his feedback.


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent mate, did you hear back about the Tungsrams?


----------



## GermanGuy

just got the parcel with the telefunken 1u4! :


----------



## ianmedium

Wonderful! Does yours have a diamond impression on the base in the middle?
They look like Mil-spec ones!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Some initial thoughts on these Tungsrams after 5 hours of burn in but first the technical differences are thus..
> 
> 1T4: Vf 1.4 Volts / If: 0.05 Ampere
> 
> ...





> I must say even though my initial thoughts of the dealer I got these and the Sylvania/Ken Rad's from was less than glowing I have to say he knows his onions when it comes to tubes if my experience is anything to go by. Both pairs have proved first rate in sound quality and in terms of being very quiet tubes. The were both packaged perfectly and delivery was fast so I feel confident in recommending him. His prices are good, and the tubes are tested before shipping and he was very proactive in dealing with my initial complaint about the first set not being what they were advertised. Everyone makes mistakes, its how they deal with them that matters and I have no complaints with Robert, this is his website..
> 
> http://www.tubeprofi.com/shop/index.php?language=en


 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Excellent mate, did you hear back about the Tungsrams?


 

  
  Thanks for the link ian! I contacted him this morning and ordered 2 pairs of the Tungsrams. It sounds like he has more, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats such good news! Well done, I am really looking forward to hearing what you think of them!

Though not the tubes this is how I think they came, in a box, probably these went to repair shops I am guessing, no individual boxes equals cheaper prices!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - one the other side of the tubes there is a symbol 'the german eagle' with the letters 'BMV', must be tubes made for the german army.


----------



## ianmedium

Wow! I have never seen that before, I love it! You know, I have this feeling your Tele's are going to sound a whole lot better than mine did. The more I think about it the more I feel they were just re-brands of another make as they do not possess any of the characteristics that make Telefunken so famous!

I felt like taking some pictures this afternoon so I thought I would update the one of my set up now with the new tubes!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Wow! I have never seen that before, I love it! You know, I have this feeling your Tele's are going to sound a whole lot better than mine did. The more I think about it the more I feel they were just re-brands of another make as they do not possess any of the characteristics that make Telefunken so famous!
> 
> I felt like taking some pictures this afternoon so I thought I would update the one of my set up now with the new tubes!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That is wonderfully industrial, with a touch of steampunk, I love it!


----------



## ianmedium

I love that description, I love steampunk stuff! I cannot wait to see your photos of the amp!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Excellent mate, did you hear back about the Tungsrams?


 
   
  Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Thanks for the link ian! I contacted him this morning and ordered 2 pairs of the Tungsrams. It sounds like he has more, if anyone else is interested.


 
   
  Arghhhhh... I'm late again...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Anyhow, woodcans thank for the relieving note above. 
  I just drop them an email, hopefully will get their reply soon.
   
  Ian, that's another great shot you have there. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Boringer

Robert just came back to me. Wew.. yeah... that fast!
   
  Said he's currently outstation and will be back on Monday.
  And...... He still have those tubes...!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats fantastic!

I found him to be really fast with communications. I am so glad you and woodcans have got these, hopefully there are enough for all of us. I truly regard them as top of the tree for my personal preferences and hope you all do as well!

Now we are coming close to some more amps arriving I want to share a little regime I have with tubes that has proved useful and worthwhile. You all know about the pin cleaning, I have harped on about that so many times but I want to share a little about burn in.

When I put the tubes in the amp for the first time I switch on the amp and let them settle for 5 minutes or so with no music playing (always make sure the volume is set at it's lowest position before and after listening!), just to get them warmed up nicely. Then I start some music playing and raise the volume to about 10'Oclock and let the music play another 20 minutes or so. Then after 20 minutes I turn the volume up 3 or 4 notches and let the music play for an hour or so. 

This is probably all not necessary but I like to tread a cautious and respectful path with these old tubes. I have found doing this speeds up the reduction of tinging noises and also any what I call scrunching tissue paper noise that sometimes occurs with new tubes. It is all hit and miss, some tubes like the Lorenz and Phillips were dead quite from the get go, others were a little noisy, some the little tinging noises never completely go but in my experience those ting noises are only ever heard when tapping the case or turning the volume, they are not microphonics and are normal and do not effect sound quality and are not a determination of good or bad sound. In fact some of the most airy tubes I have heard exhibit this tinging noise.

I do find on the whole after 30 hours or so most if not all of the noise goes anyway.

I think that these Grandpa and Grandma tubes need to be treated just as you would your favourite grandparent, gently and with respect, it will reap rewards!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just thought I would show a of picture of the Boxes these tubes came in to show you the details, I find all this stuff fascinating. Both are identical, I am just showing the different sides with info on.
> 
> What is interesting is that they were accepted in Feb 1945 but as you can see there is another date on them, December 1st 1950. Not quite sure what that means, my guess is they were accepted by the military in feb 1945 but only put out in stores for use in 1950 but ended up just sitting on the shelf as they were never used, just a guess, if anyone has another idea I would love to know!
> 
> ...


 
   
  as far as i know all the parts for military use have a 'use until' (food etc..) or a 'last tested' or 'check ok' date so i assume the tube was checked and rated ok or newly approved.


----------



## ianmedium

I just ordered another set of tubes!!

I must admit in light of how pleased I am with the Mil-Spec Sylvania's I came across a listing from a Swiss seller who seems to sell high end audio parts and he has 16 of these for sale, now that I have purchased a pair there are ten left so 5 more of us will be able to get pairs.

I thought to be fair and as I like you all I would not PM details but give everyone a chance of getting a pair!

They are all from the same batch (I checked with Konrad the seller!) Mil Spec JAN Sylvania 1T4's. Looking at the codes these appear to have been destined for the Army branch and were accepted for use in October 1944!

If these sound half as good as the ones I got from Robert we are in for a treat!

Though the shipping is a little on the high side ($18 international from Switzerland) having once lived in Switzerland many years ago I know how much post costs there so it is not unreasonable on his part I feel. But the cost of the tubes is outstanding, US$3.99 each!

Good luck!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151061458094


----------



## ianmedium

Congrats to the two others who purchased a pair of these sylvania's, just looked at the listing and it is showing still ten more for sale which is great! So who jumped on the band wagon ?


----------



## woodcans

I ordered one pair, showed 10 for sale before and 10 after I ordered, but showed 8 sold before and 10 after. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## bmichels

I should receive soon my TU-05, so it is time now to get some extra tubes to improve this amp beyong the stock tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  But i am a total "tube newbee".   So....I have a very stupid question:  Are those *Sylvanias* mentioned Above from EBAY for the power section (3S4) or the voltage gain section (1U4) ?  And then what is the best counterpart tube to buy to work with them ? (and where exactly to buy them)
   
  Indeed, I start to get confused about ALL those too many tube options that I see on this forum:  First I was recommended to get "Mullards in the power section (3S4) and the Lorenz's in the voltage gain section (1U4)."... then I read " for 3S4 :  Mullards or Radiotechnique's or… even better Marconi's".... and now I see those Sylvanias recommended !???    
   
  Things seems to change quite rapidly in the quest for the "best tubes" ?  since those "initials old" recommendation, have you guys found a better set than Mullards + Loren's ?  HAve you come to a consensus ?
   
   
   
   
  --> So, please, since I know nothing about tubes, could you just provide me the exact EBAY (or other vendor's) Link that I just have to click and buy the 2 best possible Tube sets.  If you just give me the names, I am sure I will buy the wrong version ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  thanks in advance


----------



## ianmedium

Honestly, any of the ones you have mentioned will be great.

As I said a few posts back all of the ones I have recommended so far are excellent tubes. It is more down to what your taste is in terms of reproducing music but in truth they are all more alike than different so you can't go wrong with any of them.

I don't know about these particular sylvania's, I purchased them as I was so pleased with similar ones that I got last week for the 3S4 section. The ones in the listing I linked are for the 1u4/t4 stage.

Seeing as it has largely been my thoughts on these here all I can say is go for any of the ones I recommended, they are all excellent sounding and as I said in my previous post the differences are really small and i mention them with a review hat on, without that hat and just listening for pleasure any of them will be really lovely to listen to I feel.

For instance, A pairing that will sound really good are Mullard 3S4/ Radiotechnique 1T4. Both of those should not be hard to find compared to the others. I would not bother with the Lorenz as they are so rare, likewise the Marconi's. The Mullard/ Radiotechnique pairing will give you 98% of the lorenz/Marconi pairing I feel.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> For instance, A pairing that will sound really good are Mullard 3S4/ Radiotechnique 1T4. Both of those should not be hard to find compared to the others. I would not bother with the Lorenz as they are so rare, likewise the Marconi's. The Mullard/ Radiotechnique pairing will give you 98% of the lorenz/Marconi pairing I feel.


 
  OK thanks,
   
  but since I am still afraid of not buying the correct tube (there may be differents versions ? ... and I am a tube newbee I told you  ... ) could you provide me with a direct link to a buyer's page to those exact tubes ?    And if you see sometime some Lorenz, then can you tell me and I will buy them immediatly.
   
  thanks again ...


----------



## ianmedium

it is a bit of a crap shoot you see, I just keep an eye on ebay each day and put in 1T4 tube in the search function and see what is there. At the moment it is a lot of standard tung sol and sylvania/ GE/RCA stuff, and to be honest those are pretty much the same as what comes with the amp. The Sylvania's I mention in my ebay link are a very different beast, Mil Spec which means they have gone through far more stringent testing and I have found on the whole the mil spec stuff sounds very different to the stock stuff. For instance the sylvania's I got recently are a whole different sounding tube to the stock sylvanias in that they have a richer more detailed sound but more importantly as I like the sound of the stock tubes, is that the mil spec ones are so quiet compared to the stock tubes which I found quite noisy.

I think if you wanted a one stop shop then I can recommend David over at DBtubes in Quebec, Canada. He does not list the makes but I got my mil spec Radiothecniqe's from him and they were excellent tubes, not as cheap as ebay but very good 

This is his list of 1T4's
http://www.dbtubes.com/tube-result.php

And this is his list of 3S4's
http://www.dbtubes.com/tube-result.php

I see he has US and British tubes as well as ones he does not mention the origin of. I would suggest the British ones are probably Mullard if you got a pair of those and ask him if he has any of the mil spec Radiotechniqe's still for the other stage.

I would suggest Radiotechnique for the 1T4 stage and Mullard for the 3S4 stage, that combo worked really well for me and comes within a hairs breadth of the Lorenz/ Marconi set up I feel and I want to repeat this as it is important.

The differences I have found between these tubes is really only detectable in review type listening, there are differences as I have written and those are important but I only mention them as to differentiate sound styles to be of help. In normal music enjoyment any of the ones I have used, including the stock tubes are excellent sounding and I would be happy with any of them in normal use as the brain soon adjusts to the differences I find. 

It is my hope that you use my experiences so as to fine tune your selections based upon your own preferences and treat all of these as equals, the only differences between them all are the slightly different sonic presentations they each bring to the table, its not huge in normal listening, only in review purpose listening if that makes sense, where one is trying to find the differences.

This amp is superb whatever tube is fed it (the only exception to that is the Telefunkens I purchased which I maintain were not tele's but a re-brand as they were very dry and lifeless sounding). 

Please remember this equation so as to not get caught up in tube differences as this is how i feel about it.

*Sound quality of the amp is 95%. The difference between all the other makes of tubes just add the extra 5%!*

And remember also, the purpose of my reviews is not to say best of the best even though at times I may have said one betters the other, that is only so for my perception of sound quality, it may not be for you or anyone else which is why I have tried to describe the actual sound differences so folks can base their purchases on the sound traits that ring the bell for them!

Having said all of that, I love this tube rolling, I find it fun and educational and will continue to do it for those reasons, also, the tubes are so cheap, heck the last order including shipping came to the cost of 4 latte's and I would rather have the tubes than the latte's!

That is the great thing about these tubes. All of what I have spent so far on over 40 tubes comes to less than one good quality normal tube for a normal amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

today i bought two of andys fibre glass cleaning sticks:
   

   
  to make life easier i put a shrink-on tube over the fibre glass stick and used a heat gun to shrink it:
   
   

   
  as result you now can put the fibre glass stick over the whole pin, the shrink-on tube will hold things together, you can clean the whole pin at once by just rotating the stick:
   
   

   
  on the left side of the stick with shrink-on tube you can see a just cleaned within 15 seconds pin!


----------



## ianmedium

Good heavens that is brilliant! How great, it will cut cleaning time by 90%!

By my reckoning you only have a few days to go for your amp, I am really looking forward to your solution for supporting the amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, but you need much more sticks! and a pair of gloves are highly recommended.
   
  how did you manage not to destroy the printing on the tube? my two test tubes are clean from top to bottom!


----------



## ianmedium

I use white cotton jewellers gloves most of the time but it the main it is just holding the tube near the bottom and avoiding touching the print. I tend to rest my tubes on a terry cloth holding them gently as I clean the pins.


----------



## smial1966

Wow, this is such an inspired and innovative idea. It really is an ingenious solution to pin cleaning and will drastically reduce the time required to remove pin oxidisation. 

Bravo German Guy!

Cheers,
Andy.



germanguy said:


> today i bought two of andys fibre glass cleaning sticks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Ordinarily Ian dons his white gloves when Thriller is blaring out from the boom box and he's moonwalking, though occasionally he'll wear them to caress his burgeoning tube collection too.



Cheers,
Andy.



ianmedium said:


> I use white cotton jewellers gloves most of the time but it the main it is just holding the tube near the bottom and avoiding touching the print. I tend to rest my tubes on a terry cloth holding them gently as I clean the pins.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Ordinarily Ian dons his white gloves when Thriller is blaring out from the boom box and he's moonwalking, though occasionally he'll wear them to caress his burgeoning tube collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Excellent!!


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> Ordinarily Ian dons his white gloves when Thriller is blaring out from the boom box and he's moonwalking, though occasionally he'll wear them to caress his burgeoning tube collection too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recognized!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Ordinarily Ian dons his white gloves when Thriller is blaring out from the boom box and he's moonwalking, though occasionally he'll wear them to caress his burgeoning tube collection too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 great. up to now i tought that only wehrwolfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are (full moon) walking


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I use white cotton jewellers gloves most of the time but it the main it is just holding the tube near the bottom and avoiding touching the print. I tend to rest my tubes on a terry cloth holding them gently as I clean the pins.


 

 thanks for your recommendation, it reminds me that i got a pair of soft white gloves with my cayin tube amp!


----------



## ianmedium

You realize that with my pin cleaning regime and now my admitting I wear white gloves my OCD tendencies are now out in the open for everyone to see!! :blink:

BTW GG, talking OCD, man those grados you modded are stunning!


----------



## GermanGuy

beg your pardon, what means OCD (and thanks a lot for your comment on my latest grado mod!)


----------



## ianmedium

OCD is Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. 

It is when someone shows a compulsion to detail that can be unhealthy.. I call it normal behaviour!


----------



## GermanGuy

so my hidden problem may be a destructive tendancy (GDD,  Grado Destruction Disorder) compensated by OCD carefully reconstructing them 
   
  p.s.  so for all to know what we are talking about: my hidden second personality - http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/3300#post_9564376


----------



## ianmedium

Love it!

Just to show you how OCD I am I took a picture of what I was on about, sorry for it being a little blurry, I had the camera on timer to take it!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Love it!
> 
> Just to show you how OCD I am I took a picture of what I was on about, sorry for it being a little blurry, I had the camera on timer to take it!
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's fantastic, Ian! Can I send you my tubes, for a fee??


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Love it!
> 
> Just to show you how OCD I am I took a picture of what I was on about, sorry for it being a little blurry, I had the camera on timer to take it!


 

 what a nice picture and it shows a lot. i see one who takes care of everything, the accurate placement of the (clean) cleaning cloth, a neat (hopefully the right word for 'gepflegt') and clean hand, an accurately cutted fingernail, a very relaxed and relaxing scene, so peaceful. and what a wonderful light and nice view into the garden. i see one with the ability to work concentrated while using the time to relax.
   
  (i always put too much pressure on myself, always thinking of what i failed to have done correctly or what in addition i can do, or what to do next ...)


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> what a nice picture and it shows a lot. i see one who takes care of everything, the accurate placement of the (clean) cleaning cloth, a neat (hopefully the right word for 'gepflegt') and clean hand, an accurately cutted fingernail, a very relaxed and relaxing scene, so peaceful. and what a wonderful light and nice view into the garden. i see one with the ability to work concentrated while using the time to relax.
> 
> (i always put too much pressure on myself, always thinking of what i failed to have done correctly or what in addition i can do, or what to do next ...)




Thanks so much GG. I must admit I am known in my work field for being very particular and detail oriented. When I was a child I used to build plastic model kits but I would modify them as well. At the age of 8 my kits were on display in the model shop window as examples of how to build them correctly.

I like neatness (though if you were to see my wild grey hair you might not think that!).

I love old fashioned things. Things that require time and thought, I have mechanical watches and only write with fountain pens.

My way of life is very odd so these little things help keep me on an even keel!


----------



## GermanGuy

i had two very relaxing hours reading trough all the posts in this thread starting with page 17 (my first post here) while listening to J. S. Bach's 'Goldberg Variationen' and 'Musikalisches Opfer'.
   
  We really should ask head-fi if it is possible to get a whole thread printed as book!
   
  A short story about bad and good luck: (inspired by the book title written by Stephen Hawking - ' Eine Kurze Geschichte der Zeit' - A short story of time' i am reading these days)
   
  bad luck - finally after long response time my order on ebay.fr was cancelled (the lorenz df91 and dl92 pairs) - seems someone else had ordered them just before.
   
  good luck - mr. künzig offered me a pair of lorenz df91 and a pair of lorenz dl92 he could get first asking me because they are partly used ones maybe a week after my order on ebay.fr so i put the trigger on this  two sets, they will be part of the delivery next week.
   
  bad luck - no new sets
  good luck - at least used ones - hope they match together
   
  (so ian is the lucky guy again with the only NOS Lorenz set in the world)


----------



## GermanGuy

there is a nice article about the technical history of the tubes we are looking for:
   
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/common_miniature_7pin_b7g_battery_tubes_valves.html


----------



## ianmedium

Argh no! I hate that when that happens, pipped at the post!

As long as the used ones test good there should be no issues. It is important to note that as far as I am aware Mil-Spec tubes (I certainly know this to be true with Sylvania's) are burned in for a couple of hundred hours before despatch to make sure they function perfectly so technically they have been used!

Still, after sitting on shelves from over 50 years I think my practice of burn in is a good idea, I have found it pays dividends. Apparently though a vacuum no tube is sealed perfectly so what the burn in does is burn off any impurities that have accrued over the years.

Every tube I have purchased has had a positive effect from being burned in to a lesser or greater degree.

I keep asking the seller in Italy who sold me the Lorenz's (to think I nearly did not purchase them as at the time they were the most expensive tubes I had seen at $10 each plus $12 shipping) if he can get hold of any more but each time he writes and tells me that my pair were the first and last he has ever seen!

Still, take heart, if you can get hold of the 1T4T Tungsrams I feel they are the best alternative and in some respects slightly superior (remember this is tiny differences and really and truthfully only heard if really listening for the differences rather than listening to music!) in that they have a firmer bottom end and creamier and airy top end.

Oh and I posted this just as you sent the link, fascinating stuff, I bet the Ever ready's then will sound just like the Marconi's!


----------



## Boringer

For these couple of weeks I've been occupied by the tube hunting.
   
  It has been an exciting experience as well as an exhausting one at the same time.
But after all it's all nothing but real fun.
   
  I keep on searching and buying until I lost count. Literally...!
  I now have to calculate back how many tubes I've ordered and make an inventory list out of them.
   
  Thanks to the supports in this thread especially to Ian and GG who have been giving wonderful links to those tube stores.
   
  And look who's here... 

The La Radiotechnique 3S4 tubes from my first batch shipment has just arrived.
   
  But those pins! Geeeez...
  Lucky to have you guys here.
  I believe by using Andy's and Ian's tools combined with GG's technique will make my live easier.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i had two very relaxing hours reading trough all the posts in this thread starting with page 17 (my first post here) while listening to J. S. Bach's 'Goldberg Variationen' and 'Musikalisches Opfer'.
> 
> We really should ask head-fi if it is possible to get a whole thread printed as book!


 
   
  +1
   
  I'm with you GG...!!!
  This thread is amazing...


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer mate, well done! I am glad to see the madness extends beyond me Andy and GG!

I really like the technique Andy and GG have created though I have to say I do find my way rather therapeutic as well!

Now the fun begins, clean the pins (remember to get a pair of soft cotton jewellers gloves if your as OCD as me, that will help protect the delicate print on the tubes.

Oh, I forgot. When doing the final clean of the pins with a Qtip and Alcohol make sure you don't let any get near the printing as it will take it off likety-split!

Keeping the printing is really important, not only as I like to look at the print whilst they glow but more importantly once you have amassed a good collection the only way of identification is what is written on the tube! With all the tubes and boxes it is easy for the tubes to go in the wrong box... As I have found out!

I have two tubes now with no printing and I have no idea what they are.. I think GE's but I cannot be sure!

I really love the Radiotechniques, especially in the 1T4 stage, they have a sweetness and detail about them that is really lovely!

Oh yes, one last thing, though the bases on the amp are well built be gentle taking out and putting in the tubes. I find a gentle very slight "wiggle" is the best way to take them out and a gentle push in to put them in works best. No need to force or have a heavy hand. The pins are held in with little brass spring clips, they have a C shape that comes together. Be gentle with it and you won't wear them out.

Likewise, I would suggest not doing back to back comparisons. Give each set a few days use before changing them to try others.

Also, establish a base line! So, if swapping out the 1T4 stage I suggest keeping the 3S4 stage as a constant and switching between the varying 1T4's tubes, that way you get to know the different sonic traits of the 1T4. The reverse is true also for the 3S4 stage.

That way you get a really good idea of what each tube sounds like and how they pair with the other stage.

Lastly, If this is all common sense and your all saying, Duh, well obviously! Then I apologize, This has been largely a steep learning curve for me of finding out the best way (I feel) to go about this. I have seen little in print about doing all these things.

I know a lot of folks swear by DeOxit to clean the pins but at $30 a can I would rather buy a $4 bottle of alcohol, a $1 box of QTips and a $ nail file and spend the rest on tubes!


----------



## Boringer

Ian, thanks for all the kind advice.
  I ensure you that everything are very well noted.
  This TU-5 will be my first (pure) tube amp and I'm glad that before I hold this beauty in hand, I have learn a lot here.
  Please keep it coming guys...


----------



## GermanGuy

i found another possible source for the tubes we are looking for:
   
  http://www.tubeaudiopro.de/kontakt.html?&L=1
   
  the company is specialized in selecting and matching tubes for high end hifi systems (they provide more than 20 matching and selection levels)  and claim that they have nearly all audio tube types of nearly all  manufacturers on stock. i downloaded the tube type list, df91 and dl92 are listed and have sent them an email with a request for all the types we are looking for.
   
  they have no online shop!
   
  ironically i found this company while reading the advertisement section of a german hifi magazine.


----------



## woodcans

I just got the update my amp will be finished by end of June. Which technically means tomorrow. I forgot to ask shipping method. Ian did yours arrive via EMS?


----------



## Boringer

GG, that's excellent...!
  Let's hope they still do have those tubes that we're looking for.
  Sometimes, we might get a pleasant surprise from unexpected circumstances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  woodcans, congratz...!


----------



## ianmedium

Thats fantastic!

 It is a while ago but I think it was EMS as it came to me via Canada post. If I remember correctly mine took 6 days to arrive in Vancouver and that includes going through customs. Oh and remember... It's already tomorrow in Tokyo!  I wonder if the post office is open on a Sunday there? As far as I am aware Japan is mainly Shinto in its religious beliefs so I guess Sunday is not like in North America or Europe, Perhaps one of our Japanese friends can enlighten us on that!


GG, thanks so much for that link, your doing amazing research and it is really appreciated, what a great thread this is!


----------



## TIMITS

Great, potentially another review coming up   I'm also waiting for further comments about the TUR-06 before making a purchasing decision.


----------



## Boringer

Yup.. It's already the 30th here, the end of month in the other side of the earth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't talk on behalf of our friends from Japan, but I assume woodcans's unit is completely ready today and Shikada san just might ship it out tomorrow.


----------



## ianmedium

One of the things I loved and i hope he still does this is to put a little label on the inside with the date of completion of the build and signed by him.. Here is mine


----------



## Boringer

Yeah... Personal touch is always nice...!
   
  Btw, I just realize by having these tubes coming, how do you guys store them?
  Should we use the dry box / dry cabinet?
  Such question, since I live in a high humidity area.


----------



## ianmedium

I use a wooden box that I found in a thrift store, it has a lid that closes securely. Forty tubes in their boxes fit nice and snugly with room to spare for another forty  . One side is 3S4, the other 1T4 with a piece of card separating them.

And just to add to my OCD reputation I have also graded the tubes 1 through 5, 1 being the best 5 being great but not as good as 1! I just wrote the numbers on the boxes. Also I have a piece of paper in the box telling me which pairings work best.. Yeah, I know, OCD! :blink:

For humid environments I reckon some of those silica sachets in the box would do the trick!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> One of the things I loved and i hope he still does this is to put a little label on the inside with the date of completion of the build and signed by him.. Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  This is probably crazy (on my part), but this description (and photo) are a significant part of what led me to purchase this amp. Where are my crazy pills...?


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> This is probably crazy (on my part), but this description (and photo) are a significant part of what led me to purchase this amp. Where are my crazy pills...?




Join the madness!  I keep pinching myself when I realize what a truly unusual amp we all have. Just think about these facts combined..

As far as I am aware this is the worlds first portable battery powered Single Ended Triode class A tube amplifier. Likewise I have searched and searched and have found no other amplifier that uses this type of Vacuum tube in this particular application. Add in that each one is bespoke made to order for its designated customer but one man, not a team or a factory, just one man.

Like all the greatest things so often the best of them ends coming from one man or woman's unique vision..

I know I sound a bit soppy and fan boyish but I tell you. I have had this amp just over 6 months and still to this day it feels like a special event switching it on and listening to music! The only other piece of HiFi gear I have the same sort of feelings with are my Piano Forte's.. Oh wait, yet another thing made by those wonderful and passionate Japanese designers.. I love stuff made in Japan!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Join the madness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yes.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> .... and still to this day it feels like a special event switching it on and listening to music! The only other piece of HiFi gear I have the same sort of feelings with are my Piano Forte's...


 
   
   
  ...exactly. Can't wait.


----------



## Boringer

On my personal saga searching for those tubes, I encountered several local tube stores who always gave me the face.
  Well, yeah... you know... The face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Then it always followed with the question "Those are for old radio, right?"
  "Yup"
  Then the answer "Sorry, we don't have it. Just wondering why are you looking for them?"
   
  Now with Ian's writings above, it tickles my curiosity what other amps are using these tubes, especially nowadays...


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I use a wooden box that I found in a thrift store, it has a lid that closes securely. Forty tubes in their boxes fit nice and snugly with room to spare for another forty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Another excellent input. Thanks Ian.


----------



## ianmedium

From what I can see the only other use is for vintage radios, the use they were originally intended for. There is quite a large vintage radio community. A lot of folks restore them for pleasure and of course the wonderful sound quality!

My famous Lorenz tubes went into this portable radio.. (images are from the excellent radiomusem web site and below the pictures is a link to the page giving descriptions. As far as I know our amp is the only amp only application for these tubes!




http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/lorenz_weekend_m_l.html


----------



## GermanGuy

i did some additional tests to get this tube cleaning process optimized:
   
  the fiberglass stick with shrink-on tube is not that super effective and efficient because you need a new stick every 4 to 5 pins.
   
  so i made sticks out of different materials:
   

   
  from left to right:
   
  - a stick filled with sand and super glue (hard as rock)
  - fiberglass with super glue
  - stick with moddeling clay
   
  none of this sticks had a good cleaning effect, and also cleaning with a stick remains a sequential process so wasting time.
   
  to come to an end, i made a toolset based on another idea i had to clean all pins at once, so here is my final solution i will use to clean my tubes:
   

   
  the toolset consists of
   
  - plain sand (from a beach volleyball field nearby)
  - a foam rubber disk 2 mm thick
  - a wood disk 1.1 cm thick
   
  i dried the sand in my convection oven and used a sieve to remove little stones and other particles (the sand shown in the picture is not cleaned).
   
  i had the wood disks 'on stock' to make y-splits for headphones, but here i used a shaping tool to shape a ring into the wood just of the size that the tube pins will fit (depth 8mm).
   
  i pressed the tube pins onto the foam rubber disk then making small holes where the impressions of the pins were.
   
  here is a closer view where you also can see the pins of an uncleaned tube (you will see the cleaning result - a prove of concept would be nice i thought - later):
   

   
  how to use the tools:
   

   
  put the foam rubber disk over the tube pins to protect the tube during the cleaning process.
   
   

   
  fill the shaped ring of the wood disk with sand.
   

   
  press the pins into the shaped ring filled with sand.
   
  cleaning procedure:
   
  - hold the wood disk in one hand and the tube in the other hand
  - slighty pressing them together the foam rubber disk also prevents the sand from falling out of the shaped ring
  - rotating the wood disk by turning one hand clockwise and the other hand counter-clockwise (and vice versa) will clean all pins at once!
   
  cleaning result (i used a stop watch here to have comparable results that can be verified):
   
  this is the cleaning result of
   
  - 60 seconds of cleaning with sand
  - additional 60 seconds of cleaning with sand saturated with alcohol
  - cleaning the pins with compressed air to remove sand particles (3 seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  showing the uncleaned tube posted above now cleaned:
   

   
  i am sure that the result can further be improved by also using for example that cleaning powder used for stainless steel kitchen parts.
   
  that's all! and have a nice and now short cleaning time!
   
  P.S. the sample tube shown is a german Telefunken one, so i just used ethanole as alcohol, for uk tubes i strongly recommend Glenfiddich Single Malt Whisky Special Selection


----------



## woodcans

That's phenomenal, GG!!


----------



## Boringer

Bravo GG.
  This will incredibly give a lot.. a lot of help in tube cleaning.
  Thanks.


----------



## ianmedium

GG,

OUTSTANDING sir! Absolutely outstanding! Your brain and thought processes work in remarkable ways!

I wonder if this stuff (garnet powder) would be a good replacement for the sand as it is even finer and would polish the pins at the same time as deoxidizing them?
http://gmd-cologne.com/en/garnet_powder_en.html

Just as this amp is the first of its kind your cleaning process is the first of its kind as far as I am aware, I love it!

I can't wait to see your solution for supporting the amp, would you care to share your thoughts on the forum as well as I think they sound as amazing and innovative as this pin cleaning solution!


----------



## GermanGuy

thank all of you for your comments!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - as you have seen the picture of the cleaning result i would highly appreciate a comment of you, if the result looks ok on that picture as you are the most experienced one here having cleaned all of your tubes before.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, those pins are immaculate, they look perfect. I reckon the garnet powder would give them a nice shine as well!


----------



## GermanGuy

so now i can relax having at least one problem less 
   
  by the way, to complement my post, here are two pictures of the nice little machine i used for that:


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,

That's a very fine piece of machinery.

Would you consider making a few pin cleaning kits for thread participants to purchase? As although the fibreglass pen works well, it is a laborious process and your method is far more efficient.

The garnet cleaning powder looks good too, though it appears to be sold in 25kg bags, and not even Ian has that many valve pins to clean - well not yet anyway!



Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG,
> 
> OUTSTANDING sir! Absolutely outstanding! Your brain and thought processes work in remarkable ways!
> 
> ...


 

 i was looking for something similar to your garnet powder because i did some research about sandblasting with airbrush equipment. it's a great recommendation.
   
  at the moment i think of an autorotating wood disk using some parts of my lego mindstorm robotic kits equipment, you could even write a cleaning program with increasing / decreasing rotation speeds and much more with it!
   
  to be honest i have started to look for parts to build feet and/or a cradle for the amp, something similar to the way turntables are decoupled from resonances like two pieces of wood and/or stone with dampers between and spikes as feet, something like this.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> That's a very fine piece of machinery.
> 
> ...


 

 to make ten cleaning toolsets now is just a question of two hours, and (please don't think about purchasing, i hope that i am allowed to just send it as a little gift for you, would make me much happier) it will be a pleasure for me to provide you all with a cleaning set consisting of a wood disk and better 3 foam rubber disks.
   
  most of the effort will be the packaging and one walk to the local DHL shop, and also this should be absolutely no problem.
   
  i propose to wait until i get a feedback from this two mutual lorenz tube sources, eventually combining the packaging of the cleaning sets with tubes if one or both sources have lorenz tubes but not being able to sell directly to you outside germany.


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> to make ten cleaning toolsets now is just a question of two hours, and (please don't think about purchasing, i hope that i am allowed to just send it as a little gift for you, would make me much happier) it will be a pleasure for me to provide you all with a cleaning set consisting of a wood disk and better 3 foam rubber disks.
> 
> most of the effort will be the packaging and one walk to the local DHL shop, and also this should be absolutely no problem.
> 
> i propose to wait until i get a feedback from this two mutual lorenz tube sources, eventually combining the packaging of the cleaning sets with tubes if one or both sources have lorenz tubes but not being able to sell directly to you outside germany.







germanguy said:


> i was looking for something similar to your garnet powder because i did some research about sandblasting with airbrush equipment. it's a great recommendation.
> 
> at the moment i think of an autorotating wood disk using some parts of my lego mindstorm robotic kits equipment, you could even write a cleaning program with increasing / decreasing rotation speeds and much more with it!
> 
> to be honest i have started to look for parts to build feets and/or a cradle for the amp, something similar to the way turntables are decoupled from resonances like two pieces of wood and/or stone with dampers between and spikes as feet, something like this.







smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> That's a very fine piece of machinery.
> 
> ...




Honestly, the kindness and generosity of spirit by the participants on this thread is outstanding! I think this, the FAD thread and the Terra player thread are the top three threads as an example of community working together on this forum. GG, your generosity is outstanding but at the very least let us pay for shipping as that costs so much!

Your ideas for the support feet are something I am looking at with a great deal of interest. 
Here is a video of the way still points addresses isolation. 

[VIDEO]http://www.stillpoints.us/introvideo.html[/VIDEO]

i have heard the differences between using these and things like cork or sorbothane and what they chap in the video says is absolutely true, it was like upgrading a component by quite a large margin!

From what I can see the units contain ball bearings and the vibration from the device is transferred into heat and dissipated 

I know my very crude and simple experiment in decoupling by using brass rings directly under the amp which then sit directly on the wooden support has increased air around the notes and given a richer full bodied sound compared to using the amp resting on cork


----------



## GermanGuy

i crossposted the link of my cleaning method in some tube rollings threads, maybe some members would also be interested, but you won't believe, in the schiit lyr tube rolling thread one guy posted, that even one of his socket savers would cost $50 seems he felt disturbed why and how could  such a 'tube profi' tell him how to clean and why at all cleaning tubes ???


----------



## ianmedium

I know!

I think there are so many out there that see no point in cleaning the pins. I just found that by trial and error any potential noise, especially the what I call tissue paper scrunching noise just vanishes with clean pins opposed to oxidized pins.

I actually did one set of tubes with de-Oxit as a friend had a can. I much preferred my method and it was a whole lot cheaper, now you have refined it to such a wonderful point to save time and I bet that your method is much better as it is really hard to effectively clean the sides of the pins with my method.


----------



## GermanGuy

i also had the problem before using my tool - cleaning the sides of the pins.
   
  i checked the dhl parcel price - it's nearly usd $50 international shipping - now i know how they earn their money.
   
  but the 'deutsche post' is much cheaper, you can buy a ready to use envelope for international shipping including address label, customs declaration and shipping cost (up to 500 grams) for just euro 4.90 so also this is really no problem.


----------



## smial1966

The generosity of spirit and wonderfully informative nature of posts in this thread, is testament to what can be achieved when folks of a similar ilk commune without prejudice, and concentrate on maximising the musical enjoyment from equipment.

Having been an early champion of the Tera Player (I purchased the second commercially available unit) it was quite unpleasant to be vilified online for publically supporting such a niche and expensive DAP. However, quality in whatever form always transcends mediocrity, so now the Tera Player is acknowledged as being a fine sounding player.

My friends this thread is fortunate to have an eclectic mix of erudite valve collectors, ingenious pin cleaning innovators and a genuinely interested mix of readers, all of whom appreciate the general discussion of Analog Paper^2 amplifiers. 

BRAVO to you all!

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## mhamel

GermanGuy,

Outstanding idea and construction. If you do decide to sell these, please count me in to purchase one or two of them, too. 

 -Mike


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

GermanGuy,
   
  You should at least barter a bit.  Tubes for tools, and the sort...


----------



## Boringer

Just woke up about couple hours ago.
  Had a routine morning stuffs.
  Opened up my laptop, directed to this wonderful thread with a sip of breakfast coffee.
  And.. Dang...! 
  GermanGuy, you're superb...!!!
  It really makes my morning.
   
  I always write about how excellent the genuine support that have been given by any participants in this thread.
  And yet.. There's always another pleasant surprise we got everyday.
  I salute you guys...


----------



## Boringer

I would like to share some of my discussion with Shikada San regarding few issues.
_Italic blue_ were his feedback.
   
  - Power switch.
 _  I think you say independent power switch._
 _  If so, It is on your TU-05._
 _  (Jack sense switch is smart design, but a little fragile. so, I decided to mount an independent power switch for overseas.)_
    With that, I assume that the separate switch is a default option now.  
   
   
  - Related to Anakchan's post about lower than 30Hz on bass region.
 _  Yes, _
 _  Although depends on the affinity of the headphone, TU-05 is able to output 20 Hz._
 _  In the my measurement, it means can be guaranteed ~30Hz at the severe criteria (± 3dB). The below 30Hz, follow decreases, the volume becomes small._
    Well, honestly I do not really get it.
    I love to have the 20Hz region, but at the same time I don't want it to affect the overall sound quality.
    With the above reply, does it mean it will affect the volume?
   
   
  - Gold color.
 _  Oh, I am thinking just!!_
 _  TU-05g (gold)_
 _  I might make out as limited model._
 _  If you need it color, __ please let me know immediately. Before your parts are painted._

    Ian, it seems Shikada san has the same idea as you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    I replied to him that if the golden color is similar or at least close to those Luxman color, then I would love to have it.
    I need to ask this, because sometimes the golden color can become too obvious, kind like a bling-bling stuffs which I would try to avoid.
    I'm still awaiting for his feedback about this.
    Btw, on his reply, he mentioned the additional cost for the gold color, but I prefer not to put it here.


----------



## ianmedium

Very interesting Boringer. I guess the trade off for going lower is volume. 

I know Shikada San has explained to me before his English is not great which is a reason why he does not like to post here as he feels he may not be clear enough, I said we can work round things like that.

What sort of music do you listen to in the main? I must say that the stock tubes though sound really nice do lack bottom end. I found all of the NOS tubes to better them in that respect Mullards and now these Mil-Spec Sylvania's being the best at going deep but still keeping things tight.

Though not a bass head I do love good quality bass for its ability to underpin say an orchestra and make it feel more real and I feel the NOS tubes I have purchased satisfy my bass needs perfectly, but as I say, I am not a deep thumping bass person and I think SET don't do that well anyway.

I think personally I would not upset the balance of this amp other than fine tuning the tubes.

As to the gold colour, wow, that would be wonderful. When I think Luxman gold I think champagne gold, similar also to the old Marantz colour.

Here is an image of what I have in mind, if he can get it to that colour I personally think it would look amazing.. Wonder if he can anodize the volume knob as well, it would have to otherwise it would look wrong. It is made of metal so I can't see it would be an issue. In fact imagine the knob slightly darker as in this image!



Or the new exquisite Robert Koda stuff!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks Ian.
  In that case I might leave the lower region to remain as it is.
  I listen to slow music, such as jazz and vocal oriented musics. 
  Same as you, I appreciate the quality rather than quantity on the bass.
  Well, anyhow we should have another amp for that purpose, shouldn't we...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And I also agree with you for the champagne gold.
  I send the following pictures to Shikada San to make sure he can make it similar or at least close to that.


   
   


ianmedium said:


> I know Shikada San has explained to me before his English is not great which is a reason why he does not like to post here as he feels he may not be clear enough, I said we can work round things like that.


 

  Agree with you again on this.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh boy, then leave it be as this amp is perfect for those genre's!

I was listening to HDTracks Bill Evans waltz for Debby last night. A great deal of care has been taken making the 24/96 version of this album and it shows. The 05' really makes the bass seem like Scott La Faro is playing right to the left of you. You will love what this amp does with jazz and vocal.

Another love of mine is early choral music. I hope Andy chimes in here as I know he likes this as well but the voices I promise will have the hair on the back of your neck standing on end so palpable are they!

I am really rooting that your amp gets this gold treatment, I just have a feeling it will look stunning and so interesting that he thought about this also!

Oh, for Jazz, one last recommendation. 

I purchased today from HDTracks Horace Silver's album Songs for my Father, oh boy, they have done a wonderful job on mastering this for high resolution, it sounds wonderful!
https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD5099963650051


----------



## Boringer

Yup, I believe so too when he said the tuning will affect to lower volume.
  In that case I've decided to leave it as it is.
   
  Thanks for sharing those amazing musics.
  But unfortunately, the HDTracks are not available for non US resident.
  I'll try to find that album on other sources then.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, yes there is a way around HDTracks US only policy, I live in Canada, just use paypal!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh yes, don't forget to share that wonderful picture you did of my set up


----------



## Boringer

Yup, I've contacted the HDTracks few months ago and they said at this moment they're not available for non US resident.
  But, they said they have a plan to make it international soon, but did not give any specific time line.
   
  Guys, I have few discussions with Ian and Shikada san about the gold color of TU-05, and then decided to get my unit to be painted in that color.
  We do not know how it's going to look like, so I'm using Ian's picture of his wonderful set-up as our own illustration how the TU-05 looks like in champagne-gold color.
  Please don't take it as granted, since it's just my own rendering using the Photoshop and not an official finished product from Shikada san.
  So please don't get misled, because the finished product may or will differ.
   
  Champagne anyone...?


----------



## ianmedium

I think that looks stunning! Simply stunning! I was thinking about the screws, I bet a local anodizer could do them if Shikada San can't! Or even cheaper, some champagne gold paint sprayed over the screw tops would do just as well!


----------



## Boringer

I second that...


----------



## Boringer

As I recall, Shikada san told me that he will only assemble 3 units of TU per month.
   
  Come to July, I believe three of our lucky friends will get their units respectively.
  If my record is correct, then they could be GermanGuy, bmichels and woodcans.
  Any news for you unit guys?
  Hardly await for your impression...


----------



## woodcans

boringer said:


> As I recall, Shikada san told me that he will only assemble 3 units of TU per month.
> 
> Come to July, I believe three of our lucky friends will get their units respectively.
> If my record is correct, then they could be GermanGuy, bmichels and woodcans.
> ...




Unfortunately no new news here. No shipping notification, etc. will update when applicable.


----------



## ianmedium

Well, its Monday there now so hopefully he has shipped it today!


----------



## Boringer

Errr... It's Tuesday the 2nd here today...


----------



## ianmedium

Oh sorry, my bad. It is a holiday here in Canada (Canada day!) so it feels like Sunday, not Monday!


----------



## Boringer

Aha,,, Canada day.. Should be lots of celebrations you have there my friend.
  Have a happy holiday...


----------



## GermanGuy

i got a parcel - just now and just in time - so missing my amp but not my tubes:

  top row - df91 tubes
  second row - lorenz df91 one new, one used, df92 tubes
   

   
  lorenz df91 used
   
   

   
  valvo df91 used red label
   
   

   
  lorenz dl92 new
   

   
  lorenz df91 new


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I think that looks stunning! Simply stunning! I was thinking about the screws, I bet a local anodizer could do them if Shikada San can't! Or even cheaper, some champagne gold paint sprayed over the screw tops would do just as well!


 
  Agree !!!!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> As I recall, Shikada san told me that he will only assemble 3 units of TU per month.
> 
> Come to July, I believe three of our lucky friends will get their units respectively.
> If my record is correct, then they could be GermanGuy, bmichels and woodcans.
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Unfortunately no new news here. No shipping notification, etc. will update when applicable.


 
   
  Just sent an email to Shikada to ask for the delivery date. i really hope that i am really on the early julys list


----------



## Boringer

Wow GermanGuy, what a collection you have there.
  Those Lorenz and the Red Label are really teasing me.


----------



## Boringer

I think with the existence of TUR-06, Shikada san must be pretty occupied now.
   
  Anyhow, let's wait for his feedback then.


----------



## bmichels

Son now that I have ordered the right tubes thanks to the help of ianmedium, I need to get a proper cable to connect my source (AK100) to the TU-O5.   
   
  --> Does the quality of the cable makes a difference ?  What source for a good short cable can you suggest ?


----------



## CJG888

Toxic Cables (OCC silver with Viablue connectors).


----------



## ianmedium

GG, fantastic! The last new lorenz looks identical to mine with one exception, the metal tube inside of mine is gunmetal grey but the actual tube is identical, the first has a smooth plate but I bet it won't make any difference, I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on them.

So, two of us now own the illusive Lorenz's, I am so happy you found a set. What a fantastic looking collection of tubes, I am especially looking forward to hearing your thoughts on red label Valvo's as well and the Telefunkens!
Congratulations!

As to interconnect cable. I tried silver and am a huge fan of toxic cables but I found silver a little harsh for my tastes with this amp but that is not to say others may not. I have been using a Cardas HPI cable and been enjoying it greatly. I have a Kinber GQ-mini CU cable on the way to compare. I have always liked the sound of Kimber Kables stuff so it will be interesting to hear this one.

But I do feel a better quality interconnect has benefits, not as great in my experience as different tubes but there are some.


----------



## woodcans

I have a 1 ft. version of this cable one the way, except with Oyaide RA plugs.


----------



## ianmedium

Woodcans, that looks a great cable, BTG audio is a new one on me, I really like the second connector, mind I had the right angle one on one of my Toxics and it was bullet proof!

edit.. Just checked his website, wow, really good value and quality components.. Much better value than a certain company from a wet state who shall not be named


----------



## CJG888

To be perfectly frank, though, if you're ordering a bespoke amp and a bespoke interconnect, why not go for BNC or LEMO? Both are better than a ropey 3.5mm "consumer" connector...


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> To be perfectly frank, though, if you're ordering a bespoke amp and a bespoke interconnect, why not go for BNC or LEMO? Both are better than a ropey 3.5mm "consumer" connector...


 
   
   
  So that it fits into 'bespoke' amp's input jack:


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Son now that I have ordered the right tubes thanks to the help of ianmedium
> , I need to get a proper cable to connect my source (AK100) to the TU-O5.
> 
> --> Does the quality of the cable makes a difference ?  What source for a good short cable can you suggest ?



With this amp, the position of its input I would not recommend a cable under 10 inches in total length (including connectors) for stationary at home use. In fact if your going to use it portable with Shikada sans beautiful case probable ten inches would be the shortest run I would be comfortable with also. I like a length this size so that it allows me to be able to pick up my player to look at tracks whilst listening.

Here is how I listen, Cane chair at the end of my bed. I have a bed with flat wooden end pieces so rigged up my cradle for this specific application.



Normally the cable is tucked in so that it is not out like that, it does not get in the way of the volume control at all. Everything is in easy reach, my arms rests on the tartan blanket and my hand is right by the volume control and unit.. After all, listening should be a completely relaxing prospect eh!

ANd once again, I do apologize for my terrible construction skills, one day soon I am going to make something to the standard of Andy's!


----------



## CJG888

Sorry, I was under the impression that your amp was still in the process of being built (in which case the appropriate connector could also be fitted).


----------



## ianmedium

cjg888 said:


> To be perfectly frank, though, if you're ordering a bespoke amp and a bespoke interconnect, why not go for BNC or LEMO? Both are better than a ropey 3.5mm "consumer" connector...




Its a really tight fit in that part of the amps structure as the transformers are there as well as the very large ( it measures over an inch wide inside ) volume pot as well as battery and then all the point to point wiring though I guess you could go the route of Ericd's and have the case extended to accommodate the larger connectors but then it starts getting complex and more expensive. The 3.5mm jack he uses for the input has proved faultless for me, though in best practice I do not keep unplugging that one which is why I really encourage the separate power switch option for the output, much stronger!

Here is an old shot of the inside of the case.


----------



## CJG888

On a BNC chassis connector, most of the hardware is on the outside of the case. Looking at that picture, it might just fit.

As far as I am aware, BNC connectors constitute the "gold standard" of signal level connectors...


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I have a 1 ft. version of this cable one the way, except with Oyaide RA plugs.


 
   
  Ah, Brian's work.  Very nice...


----------



## woodcans

cjg888 said:


> Sorry, I was under the impression that your amp was still in the process of being built (in which case the appropriate connector could also be fitted).




I briefly considered the more custom route as Ian described, but in the end didn't want the extra expense, plus I really like the look of the 'stock' version.


----------



## CJG888

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/bnc-connectors/1684277/


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> I briefly considered the more custom route as Ian described, but in the end didn't want the extra expense, plus I really like the look of the 'stock' version.




I am with you on this, I just checked out CG' s link but I would not like that connector sticking out of the amp. I know they are great but once again I think there are more sonic gains to be had with different tubes than connectors though I know they make a difference but pure aesthetics are nice as well.

The connector Shikada San uses for the input is a nice solid one. I must admit, if I did it all over again the only change would be the on/off connector and perhaps Boringers gold! But looking at the one you show CG I am sure it would fit and I have no doubt Shikada san would oblige, and I guess if you never unplugged the cable you would never see it!


----------



## ianmedium

Just a heads up folks.
Doing my daily trawl through ebay I see the seller that sold me the excellent DF91 Siemens has got a new batch in, looks like ten are available, lovely sweet, clear and airy tube with a nice tight bottom end, highly recommend them! An excellent alternative to the Lorenz's!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pair-2-Vintage-Old-Unused-DF91-IT4-SIEMENS-TUBE-BATTERY-PORTABLE-RADIO-ROHREN-/310699232799?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item48571e0e1f&_uhb=1

Oh, and the price is great, they are priced per pair.. I think he knows a new market has opened up


----------



## bigjohn1

Wow, I am thoroughly enjoying this thread!
   
  GermanGuy - outstanding idea and work on the cleaning kit!  That is genius to make a mundane task easier and much faster.
   
  I am just getting started in the Head-Fi game, and have already developed an appreciation of tube amps vs. sold-state, but one concern I had was tarnished tube contacts.
   
  I grew up in teh solid-state age, but my dad was around during the vacuum tube computing days, and was an Electrical Engineer, so he and I played around with all kinds of electronics (tube and solid-state) when I was growing up.  The one chore that made me move away from tubes was cleaning the posts.  This would make that a breeze!
   
  Tube Rolling is the kind of process that really gets me interested in this hobby, and I can hardly wait to get started with an entry-level amp to learn on, and then start expanding into better equipment and headphones.  The information ya'll are sharing on threads like these is invaluable to a newb like me.
   
  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks a lot Ian.
  I've bought the DF91 from him previously and glad he's now having new inventory for that particular tube.
   
  Anyhow, if anyone interested he also have the DL92/3S4 in his stock now.
  I just ordered 2 tubes and it seems he only have 4 left.
   
  Here's the link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/231009755815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## GermanGuy

a short look on my own picture of tubes prevented me from ordering as i already have them


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I have a 1 ft. version of this cable one the way, except with Oyaide RA plugs.


 
   
  i have never mentioned this but i make my own cables, mainly because it's much cheaper than the (excellent ones as shown here) cables you can buy.
   
  For example the 90 degree 3.5mm jack shown as part of the cable above is a silver neutric one you can get for about 5 Euros / USD$ a piece.
   
  As wire i use cutted pieces of my modded grado headphone cables (8 wires and really goood LCOFC whatever copper or i use *Axmann Axiom III *pure 4 wire single core silver cable about 100 Euros for one Meter -  e.g. 4 meters of pure silver wire !
   
  the best connectors from the technical point of view and long term quality are the XLR or lemo connectors in my opinion (and the recommendation of my local hifi dealer).
   
  http://www.google.com/search?q=xlr&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=7i7TUfKRGImvPIvpgbgN&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=462&bih=684
   
  my favorite connectors also  for use with headphone cables are the golden mini smc coax ones, but not easy to solder!
   

   
  http://www.google.com/search?q=smc+connector&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=fi_TUdyRBYOrOsjQgIgL&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=425&bih=630


----------



## GermanGuy

today i ordered the kit and some additional things to plate the tube pins with gold.
   
  with the additional things i will check if it is possible go get this golden look with a mixture of gold and silver on aluminium!
   
  there will be an additional part i will provide for my cleaning kit, a disk made out of felt (i have felt here up to 2cm thick) with a very thin ring cutted into the felt (similar to the wood disk) to polish the pins after cleaning.
   
  hope the galvanic stuff arrives until friday so that i can post some results during the next weekend!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I am so impressed with the lengths your going to to get the very best out of the amp, it pays dividends I can assure you.

I am very much looking forward to seeing the effects of the gold plating process. Likewise I would love to see what you have built for your interconnect!

Tomorrow I am meeting up with an audio reviewer friend who is in town on vacation, he has been really wanting to hear my set up so tomorrow we meet up for a mornings music listening!

In honour and with the latest stock of Siemens up for sale I decided to break out my set and combine them with the Phillips. I forgot how sweet sounding this combination is, nice bottom end weight from the Mullard made Phillips combined with crystaline top end and lightness of the Siemens, combined they produce a luscious mid range also.

I think my favourite three combinations thus far are ( in no particular order as they all give me equally great experiences)

Phillips DL92/Siemens DF91

Marconi DL92/ Lorenz DF91

Sylvania( early Mil-spec, that is important!) DL92/ Tungsram 1T4T


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> hope the galvanic stuff arrives until friday so that i can post some results during the next weekend!


 
   
  So do I! Your efforts are quite impressive!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - okay, the normal interconnects look rather common, nothing special. for the interconnects to be used to connect portable player with portable amp i had (can i say as usual?) some different ideas at least in my opinion, i thougth there is room for some improvement:
   
  in general the idea was why to use a cable when the distance is so short, so i tried to make something as short as possible and in the same time holding amp and player together:
   

  for the colorfly c4 to a portable amp, here the alo continental v2, i made an interconnect out of a neutrik 6.3mm and a 3.5mm 90 degree jack integrating the 3.5mm jack into the 6.3mm one, inside are just 3cm of cable, you can adjust the length by just rotating the 3.5mm jack.
   
  for the colorfly c3 to amp interconnects i used only the connector parts of two standard neutrik 3.5mm jacks, carefully pressing the different player - amp - combos together with a bench vise, then putting the two jacks into amp and player and then directly soldering the ground connection between the two jacks and using just 2x 2cm cable to connect left to left and right to right:
   
   

  c3 - vorzüge amp duo
   
   

  c3 - headstage arrow 4g
   

  the prototypes i made
   
  i then used teflon tape to isolate everything and then tried different materials and paint, but all the interconnects you see are prototypes as at the time i made them i had not the tools and materials i now have so no final production state and quality reached.
   
  today i would make a wooden 'housing' or would use a plastic material (looks like aluminium and can be used like moddeling clay) i now have that can be hardened with 115 degree celsius in a convection oven and shaped.
   
  but nevertheless: the shorter the cable, the better for the sound, no cable hanging around, much more stable.


----------



## ianmedium

Good heavens! I think you win the award for shortest interconnect ever! That must have been so hard to make!

Honestly GG, I think your the most inventive person I have ever met. Are you familiar with the works of a very famous cartoonist and illustrator called W. Heath Robinson? His name (without the W prefix) became synonymous with wild and wonderful inventions as he drew the most amazing contraptions, I am not sure if any worked as they were just illustrations but I used to love them.

From the time his drawings became famous up to my generation if any invention came along that defied the norm' or was thought so unusual it could not possibly work then the designer was given reputation of being a "Heath Robinson" designer. I have met a few who were endowed with that title and they wore it with great honour and humour!

So, I bestow upon you England's greatest honour in the realms of invention.. You are now an Official member of the Heath Robinson design society, Headfi branch! 

And if your wondering what the heck this eccentric old Englishman is on about here is a little info on this wonderful fellow!
http://www.heathrobinson.org

And one of his wonderful inventions!


----------



## GermanGuy

i never heard of him, but this is just the humor i love!!!!!
   
   
  if you like this kind of humor you may like this fake advertisement:
   
   

  p.s. i love cats and would never even think of using something like that, but the idea ...


----------



## ianmedium

Oh yes, that is Heath Robinson Humour! Love it!


----------



## TIMITS

Ha ha ha.  I love the allusion to "Focus on the Family" and  tough love.  I'm sending this to some of my cat loving friends who no doubt will be horrified.


----------



## woodcans

GermanGuy, you are an innovator, for sure. Everyone, thanks for the generous links to the tube purchases. I am good for now, so will sit tight (unless a Lorenz pops up). In the meantime, recalling my early head-fi days, Tung Sol made my favourite 6sn7 tube, so when I found a mil-spec 3s4 on ebay, I jumped. I hope it's good in the the '05:


----------



## ianmedium

Woodcans. 

I have found with these tubes and American ones in particular a bigger difference in quality between old mil spec and standard. The mil spec Sylvania's I got recently are so much better in terms of quietness than the non mil spec.

Did you manage to get two of the Tung Sol's?

I got some RCA branded old Tung Sol's a while back and they are wonderful tubes, really good all rounders. Any news on your amps shipping status?

TIMITS, I wish you were closer to me, I could let you listen to my amp. I wonder, if you decide to go for it, I think you may be the first Aussie with one!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





timits said:


> Ha ha ha.  I love the allusion to "Focus on the Family" and  tough love.  I'm sending this to some of my cat loving friends who no doubt will be horrified.


 

 if you send this to some cat lovers you maybe want to add the following joke (try to translate it correctly):
   
  why is the fifth finger of a (fur) glove always different than the others ??
   
  because cats have only four legs!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Woodcans.
> 
> I have found with these tubes and American ones in particular a bigger difference in quality between old mil spec and standard. The mil spec Sylvania's I got recently are so much better in terms of quietness than the non mil spec.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Ian, one more mil-spec TS _should _be one the way, but hasn't arrived. I'm not too optimistic but only time will tell. No word on amp delivery, which I am just a bit disappointed about.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Ian, one more mil-spec TS _should_ be one the way, but hasn't arrived. I'm not too optimistic but only time will tell. No word on amp delivery, which I am just a bit disappointed about.




If your on facebook I would shot him a message, I find he checks that more frequently than emails. I am sure all is well.


----------



## GermanGuy

Shikada san sent me an email, that my amp will be ready to ship this week !!!
   
  edit: what a great day (part i)


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic GG, So hopefully by this time next week you will have it! Now, have you decided which tubes are going in first?


----------



## GermanGuy

i think that the first week i will use the stock tubes to listen to the amp to get a felling for the amp and its sound (and to give the amp some burn in time), while using the time to clean some tubes.
   
  maybe i start with random order, but i think i am interested in one manufacturer sets (only lorenz, only valvo, only siemens ...)
   
  in reality i think i will carefully change only the df91 and then only the dl92  tubes to get a better feeling of the different tubes in comparision to the stock ones.


----------



## bmichels

AHHHHH....!!  I got contaminated by the "Tube rolling mania" !!  Indeed, in just few days, I bought, thanks to you all :
   
  - Sylvania 3S4 + Tungsram 1T4T
  - Mullard 3S4 (to replace Sylvania that initially were not available from the seller)
  - Siemens 3S4 + Siemens 1T4 ( alternative to Lorentz)
   
  Is it dangerous a desease doctor ?


----------



## ianmedium

Ah well done!

You have some wonderful tubes to start out with!

And yes, its a disease and as long as you own a tube amp there is no cure.. I know 46 in and counting!

I really recommend pairing the Mullard 3S4 with the Siemens 1T4. I forgot what a sweet and open sound this combo makes (I am counting my Phillips as Mullards as they were made in the Mullard factory!)

*UPDATE ON SHIPPING!*

I just saw a post on Facebook and Shikada san announced he in preparation to ship now #20 & #22 so if you know your serial number and it is one of those two your nearly there! I wonder what happened to #21.. Perhaps its a local sale!


----------



## woodcans

I hope woodcans is 22. That's kind of like 2x2, 2 squared.


----------



## ianmedium

Love it! I hope it is one of those for you as well, I am guessing the other is GG's!


----------



## GermanGuy

what a great day (part ii) ! i got a call from that professional tube seller located in Bonn. he said he will have a look into the df91 and dl92 boxes and will send me a list of what is on stock. had not looked into the boxes for years but as far as he remembers, he has some few lorenz.
   
  so not being too optimistic, we should nevertheless cross the fingers that this comes true!
   
  as he has no online shop i just told him that i want all of them!
   
  so lets wait and see and hope once again!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I hope woodcans is 22. That's kind of like 2x2, 2 squared.


 

 and the delivery date will be 15+7, july 15 th


----------



## Boringer

Hi GermanGuy, it's such a great day indeed then.
  Awaiting for the good news from the store.
   
  Congratz to you and any others (woodcans and bmichels, I believe) who are going to get your units soon.
   
  bmichels, yup... I agree with Ian, there's no cure...


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ah well done!
> 
> You have some wonderful tubes to start out with!
> 
> ...


 
   
  AH AH AH ...  I'm happy :  I am the N°22 !
   
  About tubes, thanks to Ian's recommendations, now I have already 2 "approved" configuration:
   
            - Config N° 1 : Bought From Robert:  Sylvania 3S4 + Tungsram 1T4T
            - Config N° 2 : Bought from Ebay: Mullard 3S4 + Siemens 1T4 ( alternative to Lorentz)
   
  Is it correct ?  do they each have specific sound signature ?  Which one is the most "quiet" ? 
   
  And... what can I do with the  Siemens 3S4  that I got also ?  what will be it's best counterpart ?


----------



## GermanGuy

and what a great day ( part iii) - the galvanic kits were sent today will get the parcel latest on friday!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> AH AH AH ...  I'm happy :  I am the N°22 !


 
   
   
  Were is music to deliver one of his curses?!?!
   
   
   
   
(congrats!)


----------



## ianmedium

Gentlemen, this is so wonderful! Those of us who have the amp will have more people to play with!! 
GG, I am really interested in the hidden stock your seller may have, I am really looking forward to hearing what he has as am I looking forward to seeing your experiments with the pins "Heath!"
Bmichels those variations are just my preferences.

What I am really looking forward to is what your preferences in tubes and combinations of them are. For me, the way you have listed them are the way I like them.

As to the quietest, well, it is short of a crap shoot as remember, they are all NOS so there may be variances as they may come from different batches and so forth.

What I will say is you will most certainly hear a ting ting sound if you tap the case or turn the volume knob, this is not microphonics! It is simply the sound of the very fine elements, I have heard it in every tube I have listened to and even in very expensive amps like Audio Note and Nagra it is quite normal from what I can gather.

Having said that some do it to lesser or greater extents but it usually quiet's down after burn in considerably. For me a quiet tube is one that does not make the sound like tissue paper being scrunched! And that is where the crap shoot comes in!

I have two sets of Mullards out of the four 1 scrunches but again, it does tend to lessen with use but I have found it to be intrusive to the music in quiet passages. It can effect any make as well.

Having said that I have yet to hear a German of French tube make that noise and in my experience those are the most silent tubes I own. 

So, scrunching sound not so great but it can burn off with use, tinging sound not a problem as it is only present if you tap the amp or turn the volume, actually, some of the airiest sounding tubes I have ting!

Hope that helps and I am so looking forward to hearing the new owners thoughts, well done all of you!

And lastly, thank you GG for all your sterling efforts on tracing tubes, inventing doohikies to clean pins and all the research you have done on information on tubes.


----------



## GermanGuy

whenever i read this wonderfull thread i have an additional tab open on my tablet browser with dict.cc to translate new english words like heath! - häh - what does he mean - heat? - health? - typing error - ???- what??? - ah! heath!! - i understand ......
   
  may be i am just lazy or not interested in sport activities (remembering what churchill said) but i have a small electrically driven screwdriver i will make an adapter for the wood disk so the heath will be cleaned with the lawnmower, not with the scissor.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, my bad. I am now calling you "Heath" after Mr Robinson!


----------



## GermanGuy

now i understand  - 6:0 6:0 6:0 - game, set and match for ianmedium !!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, now your speaking in tongues 

 I am assume it is some sort of sport.. I know nothing, nada, zip about sport except cycling which I used to do when younger or Motorcycle racing which I also did when younger!


----------



## GermanGuy

tennis ?!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> and what a great day ( part iii) - the galvanic kits were sent today will get the parcel latest on friday!


 
  What "galvanic kits" ?  Did I miss something ?


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, Tennis, no wonder I did not know!
The galvanic kit GG is getting is a way to gold plate the pins!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> spent some minutes to think about what to do with the tube pins after cleaning them.
> 
> there is a nice tool:
> 
> ...


----------



## woodcans

My army of 3s4's, awaiting their vessel. Supposedly Brimar's, but not marked. If anyone has any insight, I'm all ears.


----------



## woodcans

Well, if this isn't timely. I just go word from Shikada san that I am 021. Shipping soon! (I assume that means today or tomorrow). I suspect I will be able to listen to it end of next week or early the week after. To be honest I am really looking forward to finding out how the kaede sounds powered by this beauty.


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic mate, I wondered who 21 is! Can you take a plain shot of the tube you show above. if there is printing on both sides then two shots one of each side. Also the box as I will be able to tell from that. I think I know what they are but plain photo's will help a great deal.. Even though that arty shot is amazing!


----------



## ianmedium

So woodcans.

I just took a picture of my Mullard 3S4 along side my Brimar 1T4


I need a clearer picture of your tube to say wether it is Brimar or Mullard. Mine show it is a government spec tube though not military, B shows it has UK government approval and D is the Mullard Mitcham factory code.


----------



## woodcans

Ian, here are my pics:


----------



## woodcans

Well, mil-spec Mullards I wil take any day of the week. Thank you for your help Ian!


----------



## ianmedium

Great! Yours are Mitcham made Mullards and were made in January 1956 so nice early ones!
CV designates Military though I think the K means perhaps no active (I am guessing here as the descriptions I will print below show K as made to specification K1001 or K1006, If it had been J it would be mil spec , not sure what the difference is as they have military markings!

Now here is the interesting thing.. Your Mullards and my Mullards are almost Identical, Mine were made in November 1955 just before yours.. Were cousins !
Here is a bit of a write up of the codes


*Military valves have different markings to commercial valves. Most have a CV number (CV = common valve) It is best explained with an example. I recently sold some E88CC or 6922 with the following markings CV2492 KB/AD ZF. Decoded this means:

CV2492 is saying this is an E88CC or 6922 or any other equivalvent - ie a high class 6DJ8 or ECC88.

K is saying this valve has been made to specification K1001 or K1006 if it had been a J it would have meant it was made to a JAN or MIL spec.

B is saying the qualification approval was given by a UK authority, if it had been a U it would be US or a D for Australia or an X for DERAD Air approval.

AD is the factory identification code in this case Brimar rochester plant. There are several pages of codes and some of those you might look out for as well respected makers of valves are D Mullards Mitcham, DA Mullard Blackburn, DB Mullard Salford, DC Mullard Whytleafe, DE Mullard Fleetwood, DF Mullard Waddon, DH Phillips France, L MOV pre 1951, Q English electric, QB Marconi, QC marconi, R Ferranti, Z MO Hammersmith, ZA MOV Gateshead, ZB MOV Perivale, ZC MOV springvale, ZD MOV Dover.

ZF is the date code which was 1968 June. . The first letter representing the year starting at A for 1945 and second the month so AA would be 1945 January, AB is 1945 February and NF 1956 June and so on with I and O not being used.

There is another system of date marking used from about 1965 onwards and that consisted of four digits, the first two being the year and the last two being the week so 6407 would be February 1964. The date code was the date the code was put on the valve so if there may be an earlier manufacturers code on the valve as well.

If you have found this useful please vote YES below as this will enable more people to see it and encourage me to write more guides on valves. If there is something incorrect please email me and tell me so i can put it right.
*


----------



## ianmedium

the interesting thing is my Phillips are actually made in the same Mitcham Mullard factory this time in 1952!
Glad I could help mate.


----------



## GermanGuy

one day, one parcel:


----------



## Boringer

Woohooo... That's look awesome GG...


----------



## GermanGuy

32 NOS US Army Ken Rad dl92 (year 1945) available !!!!!!!!
   
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-US-Navi-JAN-CKR-3S4-VT-174-DL92-Battery-Radio-tube-Rarity/200916018860?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8832172656714682543%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200916018860%26#ht_1099wt_800
   
  Hurry !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Fantastic mate, I wondered who 21 is! Can you take a plain shot of the tube you show above. if there is printing on both sides then two shots one of each side. Also the box as I will be able to tell from that. I think I know what they are but plain photo's will help a great deal.. Even though that arty shot is amazing!


 
   
  So lets only hope that i am number 20 !!!!!!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> So lets only hope that i am number 20 !!!!!!


 
   
  Cheers for that GG...


----------



## ianmedium

I now realize thanks to Boringer that it was 20 through 22 not 20 _and_ 22!

GG, that plating kit looks daunting to someone like me, I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> 32 NOS US Army Ken Rad dl92 (year 1945) available !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-US-Navi-JAN-CKR-3S4-VT-174-DL92-Battery-Radio-tube-Rarity/200916018860?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8832172656714682543%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200916018860%26#ht_1099wt_800
> 
> Hurry !!!!!!!!!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> So lets only hope that i am number 20 !!!!!!


 
   
   
  Thanks for the link, GG, much appreciated. I went ahead and grabbed two pairs.
   
  I hope you are as well. Really looking forward to your plating project.


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> 32 NOS US Army Ken Rad dl92 (year 1945) available !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-US-Navi-JAN-CKR-3S4-VT-174-DL92-Battery-Radio-tube-Rarity/200916018860?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8832172656714682543%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200916018860%26#ht_1099wt_800
> 
> Hurry !!!!!!!!!!!




Thats from Robert whom i purchased my Tungsram's and Sylvania's from (remember one was marked Sylvania, the other Ken Rad but they were both from the same batch Sylvania) If these sound as good as the Sylvania's your in for a treat.. These were headed for the US Signal corps and looking at the Box what is really interesting is that these were some of the first off the line in Kentucky after GE acquired them in 1945.. 

Just looking at the description, for those who have ordered make sure your ask for same batch Ken Rad's, the way the description is you may end up with what I did which is a mix. No bad thing as they sound great but if you want these exact tubes make sure you ask Robert for them!


----------



## GermanGuy

I ordered 6x dl92 ken rad tubes , so maybe some sorting is nessesary !


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> I ordered 6x dl92 ken rad tubes , so maybe some sorting is nessesary !




I would just drop him a line to make sure you say you want same batch Ken Rads as shown in the description.

I do want to ask as i see you have done it as has woodcans, what is the purpose of purchasing multiples of the same brand? Just curious. 

By the way, I will say that every tube I have purchased from Robert have been dead silent tubes, not a noise apart from a very slight ting when tapped which is quite normal.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I would just drop him a line to make sure you say you want same batch Ken Rads as shown in the description.
> 
> I do want to ask as i see you have done it as has woodcans, what is the purpose of purchasing multiples of the same brand? Just curious.
> 
> By the way, I will say that every tube I have purchased from Robert have been dead silent tubes, not a noise apart from a very slight ting when tapped which is quite normal.


 
   
  i purchased 6 tubes (this is the real and honest reason) because i had the community in mind if why ever one of you were unable to get this tubes (before posting the link with the remaining 32 ones), as i purchased 2 additional sets of valvo and telefunken df91 and dl92 (in total 8 tubes) because i promised mr. künzig to buy them if he can´t sell the 2 times 10 pairs i gave him a guarantee for  (one order was cancelled, he said there is no need if i don´t want, but i did it).


----------



## ianmedium

Wow GG, what a wonderful thing to do! I just thought you might be doing experiments on them so needed multiples just in case say plating did not work!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - by the way, here is a picture of an impedance (2x 135 ohm) adapter i made to use my noisy cayin ha-1a with the piano fortes viii until i get my tu-05:


----------



## ianmedium

What does this do to the sound GG?


----------



## GermanGuy

some quick'n dirty tests with the gold plating kits:
   
   

   
  the handheld tool is garbage, not worth the money at least to plate tube pins with gold. the problem is that you need a way to connect the pin(s) to ground of the 3 volt power supply but that is not shown in a picture you could see before buying.
   
  so i had to use the small tub of the additional kit.
   
  nevertheless also here is the problem how to connect the pins of the tube to ground.
   
  some ideas were needed!
   
  to connect all pins to ground i used a small metal sieve punching holes into it similar to the foam rubber disk:
   
   

   
  now you can connect all pins at once to ground by pressing the tube pins through the holes and connecting ground to the sieve and then you can put the sieve with tube into the small tub with gold electrolyte:
   
   

   
  so now the pins of the tube are plated with gold, 
   
   

   
  but
  - you have to polish them with the metal polish paste part of the kit after plating them
  - some optimization is needed, the current and correct voltage are very important
  - cleaning before is important
  - for a real good result you need a power supply with adjustable voltage AND adjustable current
   
  both the gold electrolyte and the metal polish paste smell like a dead rat in the corner!
   
  ok, so some additional tests and a new tool i have an idea for are needed (and maybe a gas mask)!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> What does this do to the sound GG?


 

 because of the higher impedance you can turn the volume much higher, the s/n signal to noise ratio is much better, hum and noise are nearly unhearable.
   
  with the cayin ha-1a the sound is very clear but more on the brighter side, precise and nice highs, great detail and clarity here (at least in comparison to my other amps), but due to the now non existing damping factor (i think) all the magic, warmth, cave like sound is away.
   
  cannot recommend it!
   
  p.s. have you ever tried a rockboxed sandisk sansa clip+ ? you may miss the detail and resolution of a highend player, but the magic of the pf viii sound is definetely there!
   
  I WANT MY TU-05 AMP HERE AND NOW ........!!!!


----------



## woodcans

GermanGuy, you are mad tube scientist. I love it!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, You are incredible! I think it is safe to say you are the first person ever to DIY gold plate the pins on vacuum tubes, astonishing and innovative!

I feel your replicating with these ancient tubes the backroom boys in their white coats in some top secret research lab smoking a pipe and with brylcreem in your hair! And just in case the term backroom boy is not known outside England it is a term used in the last century to describe Boffins, scientists and engineers that were behind all the research and development of things back in the 20th century. Here is a cover of a book about them!


----------



## GermanGuy

never heard of 'backroom boys' up to now, but just got a call from ian fleming to act as Q in one of the next james bond movies
   
 James Bond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








7 'The Man with the gold plated Colt'


----------



## ianmedium

Love it! Will PM you in a little while.


----------



## GermanGuy

i think to polish the pins i will make a wood disk similar to the wood disk i posted a picture of but with a slightly larger ring shaped into it and then fill that ring with a small ring cutted out of a piece of long-stranded carpet or the 'hairs' of a brush!
   
  wish you all had a nice independent (thinking) day as i had!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, You are incredible! I think it is safe to say you are the first person ever to DIY gold plate the pins on vacuum tubes, astonishing and innovative!
> 
> I feel your replicating with these ancient tubes the backroom boys in their white coats in some top secret research lab smoking a pipe and with brylcreem in your hair! And just in case the term backroom boy is not known outside England it is a term used in the last century to describe Boffins, scientists and engineers that were behind all the research and development of things back in the 20th century. Here is a cover of a book about them!


 
  as you speak of scientists, yes, i have a (how to translate) master's degree in experimental nuclear physics.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> as you speak of scientists, yes, i have a (how to translate) master's degree in experimental nuclear physics.


 
   
   





  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love this thread.


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> as you speak of scientists, yes, i have a (how to translate) master's degree in experimental nuclear physics.




I have a friend in Vienna how is a Nuclear Physicist !

I love this thread, so many people with fascinating occupations!


----------



## woodcans

There is only one conclusion: this thread attracts extraordinarily intelligent folk.


----------



## ianmedium

Yay, my new Kimber interconnect is shown as out for delivery, can't wait to hear what it does for my set up.

Woodcans, I agree, some very intelligent folks around here on this thread, I think I am going to have to go to night school to catch up!


----------



## GermanGuy

today i bought the wood disks
   

   
  and foam rubber
   
   

   
  for the cleaning kits!
   
  i just had the idea if one or another of you could take the responsibility to within his country send the cleaning kits to other members in the same country by just posting for which country he (no she here?!)  would act as 'central post office and distributor'. would really lower my effort with all these addresses and customs declarations!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> today i bought the wood disks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I am willing to do so for the U.S., as long as the volume doesn't get too crazy.


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,

I'm happy to cover UK distribution.

I do think though that cleaning kit recipients should cover your costs, or at the very least make a small donation to your favourite charity.

Cheers,
Andy.




germanguy said:


> today i bought the wood disks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> I'm happy to cover UK distribution.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I agree, I just assumed as much.


----------



## GermanGuy

i did some additional tests around cleaning and gold plating the tube pins.
   
  just to summarize the cleaning process and cleaning kit provides the best result. i tried some different methods, for example cleaning the pins with 'corega tabs' or ' kukident', that 'clean your third teeth stuff', also coffee powder 'espresso' instead of sand, felt disks to polish, .... no better result.
   
  i made a new tool for gold plating the pins. i used some white board magnets not because of the magnets but the stainless steel body around (you need stainless steel as electrode for gold plating):
   

   
  i used the stainless steel body as very small tub for the gold electrolyte, but at the same time it can also be used as electrode! . to connect it to the power supply i used some thick aluminium foil and isolated the top and the inner bottom with some tape, the not taped area in the middle is sensefull to also have enough current flow for plating the inner side of the pins:
   

   
  to connect the tube pins to ground, in the first test i used the same aluminium foil as can be seen in the picture above.
   
   

   
  i then used silver wire instead of aluminium foil for the same purpose for a second test.
   
   

   
  here you can see the result of some minutes of gold plating with the aluminium foil (you see the pins are not fully plated) and the silver wire around the pins for the second test.
   
   

   
  the main benefit is that you can very easily place the tube in the middle and due to the small distances and the ring electrode the electric field is much stronger, symmetrical and homogenous, so resulting in much more homogenous plated pins. also you need much less gold electrolyte to fill it.
   
  this is the result after some final cleaning:
   
   

   
  as a summary it can be done to gold plate the pins with acceptable result, but at the moment i am not sure (maybe i'm a litte tired after a hard working week) if it is worth all the effort as now cleaning is so easy and from time to time can be done again.


----------



## GermanGuy

to all - regarding the cost: a cleaning kit is just 50 cent, so providing a maximum of maybe 15 cleaning kits to max. 5 countries incl. shipping cost (euro 4.95) is just about euro 32.50 .
   
  and thinking of all the effort and cost for bank transfers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it would be more than enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to get invited to one or two beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when we hopefully meet during next years munich high end, and even that would be absolutely not nessesary or expected (but highly appreciated)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  p.s. when it comes to sending tubes to one or another here (as long as only one or two ones) i tought of something similar ( i.e. instead paying me giving some money to a charity organisation) (just looked for the translation of charity).
   
  as it is always a good idea to donate and there are a lot of  families and children missing so much please feel absolutely free to make a small donation to any charity organisation taking care of children.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, firstly, I am with woodcans and Andy, if anyone in Canada wants them I am happy to send them out also I think at the very least to pay for shipping to you is fitting, thank you so much for doing this. As to the tubes I know I would like to have a pair from you but would feel better paying you for them as it cost you money in the first place! At the very least think of the payment as a way for you to buy more tubes!

On another note, got my Kimber Kable and whilst I find cables a worthwhile improvement I have never found them to be earth great differences, I may have to amend that now! In a very short listen with one of my test tracks the sound is very much improved over the Cardas. More natural easy feeling, more open, deeper tighter bass and more fluid top end. Downsides are that it is a thick cable and not at all flexible and the jacks stick out but that does not bother me as I sit in one place when I listen. Nice to note they use Switchcraft jacks so they have not spared expense on this cable. Very very impressed with it and great synergy to the amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, firstly, I am with woodcans and Andy, if anyone in Canada wants them I am happy to send them out also I think at the very least to pay for shipping to you is fitting, thank you so much for doing this. As to the tubes I know I would like to have a pair from you but would feel better paying you for them as it cost you money in the first place! At the very least think of the payment as a way for you to buy more tubes!


 

 agreed!


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,

You sir are a gentleman, innovative thermionic genius and a fellow that I'd be honoured to quaff a few beers with. So when we all meet in Munich for the inaugural owners soirée, I'll gladly purchase a few beers to lubricate your palate.

Now gentleman, let us not become fixated on tube rolling, acquiring the hallowed XYZ of NOS bewilderment, nor thinking that the next valve will be revelatory. Because it will NOT, yes different valves (tubes) influence the amps sonics, BUT it is a 10-15% attributable difference at best, so my friends don't become consumed by tube mania and enjoy the music.

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## GermanGuy

you are so right but in a specific way it fills the gap until i got my amp!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> You sir are a gentleman, innovative thermionic genius and a fellow that I'd be honoured to quaff a few beers with. So when we all meet in Munich for the inaugural owners soirée, I'll gladly purchase a few beers to lubricate your palate.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I won't be able to make it to Munich, but if you are ever in my neck of the woods, GG, I'll certainly foot the bill for a nice trip to the pub.
   
  Agreed on the tube rolling. I have enough to keep me busy. No Lorenz, but I'm happy with what I have, and special thanks to Ian & GG for that.


----------



## smial1966

Indeed it does and valve accumulation is a nice and benign hobby to have - unless of course you're ianmedium who has a serious addiction to the thermionic things! Apparently ianmedium has 65.453% of the global supply of Lorenz tubes stashed in his thermonuclear bunker! 

I have contacted MI6 and an agent is en route to liberate said valves. 

Cheers,
Andy.




germanguy said:


> you are so right but in a specific way it fills the gap until i got my amp!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Indeed it does and valve accumulation is a nice and benign hobby to have - unless of course you're ianmedium who has a serious addiction to the thermionic things! Apparently ianmedium has 65.453% of the global supply of Lorenz tubes stashed in his thermonuclear bunker!
> 
> I have contacted MI6 and an agent is en route to liberate said valves.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thank you! It's about time someone is taking action against such injustice.


----------



## ianmedium

Why I oughta! My cunning plan has been exposed he says as he strokes his cat with a wicked grin!

Seriously though I agree with Andy 100% and have said before that it is a small part of the sonic differences that all these tubes make. I would much rather someone stick with the stock ones and simply enjoy the music as they surely will. In the beginning the main point I had in getting different tubes was the stock ones were too noisy for my liking, it was then that I discovered that different tubes have slightly different sonic traits and that I could tune my amp to the exact way I liked it!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Why I oughta! My cunning plan has been exposed he says as he strokes his cat with a wicked grin!
> 
> Seriously though I agree with Andy 100% and have said before that it is a small part of the sonic differences that all these tubes make. I would much rather someone stick with the stock ones and simply enjoy the music as they surely will. In the beginning the main point I had in getting different tubes was the stock ones were too noisy for my liking, it was then that I discovered that different tubes have slightly different sonic traits and that I could tune my amp to the exact way I liked it!


 
   
   
  I haven't seriously tube-rolled since sending in my SP amp for 'repair'. But I fondly remember the days and enjoying the different presentation of different tubes. Looking forward to it once more. Agreed though, the amp is the vast majority of the signature.


----------



## ianmedium

Just a quick shot with the new Kimber. It is a bit of a hose pipe, not very flexible but I have tried it in my normal listening position and it tucks away nicely but all of that is worth it for the sound quality improvements.

Just been listening some more and I think this is the biggest improvement I have heard of any upgrade cable purchase thus far! I think there will be a lot of listening this weekend!

Great thing is this is a cable they used at HiFi shows (got it from headroom) so it has been thoroughly burned in!


----------



## woodcans

Very nice, Ian! I am really looking forward to my amp even more. I have experienced the differences in cables first hand, used to be a non-believer, but they can certainly change things.


----------



## woodcans

Btw, the greenery reflection on your 801 is a fantastic touch!!


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Btw, the greenery reflection on your 801 is a fantastic touch!!




Thanks mate, as you can tell, I like white.. Though not in clothing, but I love plain white in my home, especially with some natural plants. I am fortunate to live on a tree lined street and have an extra small tree right outside my window, I also have bird feeders attached and a peanut ring for the squirrels!

I too used to not give upgraded cables much thought but then heard the differences in friends home based systems and was convinced. Mind, the greatest improvement I have ever heard when it comes to cables is with power cables. I remember being in on a listening session to one of my friends home set ups and he had just been loaned Transparent audio power cable. He plugged it into the Musical fidelity CD player in place of the stock one and the difference in quality of sound was far more substantial than improved interconnects, it was not subtle!


----------



## woodcans

That's quite interesting, I have always doubted the effect of power cables, but about a year or two ago I upgraded my speaker cables & IC's in my main system, and the result was astonishing. So I'm now sure even the power cable upgrade is contributory.


----------



## ianmedium

Honestly, the most profound effect was the power cable. I would upgrade the power cable first based upon what I heard, it really surprises me but the proof is in the listening I guess!


----------



## Boringer

Woohoo... Another great morning.
  Reading this thread really made my day.
   
   
  GG, you're superb...!
  I'm happy to cover the distribution of those cleaning kits for the ASEAN countries.
   
  And I agree with others, please let us pay at least for the shipping.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just a quick shot with the new Kimber. It is a bit of a hose pipe, not very flexible but I have tried it in my normal listening position and it tucks away nicely but all of that is worth it for the sound quality improvements.
> 
> Just been listening some more and I think this is the biggest improvement I have heard of any upgrade cable purchase thus far! I think there will be a lot of listening this weekend!
> 
> Great thing is this is a cable they used at HiFi shows (got it from headroom) so it has been thoroughly burned in!


 
   
  Ian, a great picture you have there. 
  And it teases me more... oh boy... Another month to go to get my amp. 
   
  Btw, the cable looks great too.
  I do believe the differences in cables hence I'm glad to hear that your Kimber gives pleasant improvements.
   
  I might also looking for a cable, and Kimber obviously is in my list now.
  But I also open for any suggestion for other cables that might suited well with this amp.
  Anyone mind to share your thought and experience?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Woohoo... Another great morning.
> Reading this thread really made my day.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  the main reason until yesterday to offer you sending the kits free of cost was my wrong thinking that it would be very complicated sending bank account data, international bank tranfers, whatever... , so much to high effort ... .
   
  yesterday i learnt that you can send money to my paypal account just with one or to clicks,  never tought or heard of this before, so this is so easy and effortless that paying is really no problem.
   
  i never wanted or want to give anybody here the (bad)  feeling he had to accept a gift or i would refuse the normal wish to pay for what one get, i just wanted to avoid a complicated process for all of us and keep things simple for a point that is already simple as i have learnt yesterday!


----------



## GermanGuy

starting a new topic (1)?
  as i have enough tubes - pins can be cleaned - gold plating is possible - so now the selection of music for the amp to listen to gets more and more important.
   
  i would be highly interested in getting some feedback to the following question:
   
  what were or will be the first five music pieces or cd's you had listen / will listen to when / after you got your amp?


----------



## GermanGuy

starting a new topic (2)?
   
  soon there will be much more amps and tubes owned by members of our nice community here. at least i can't remember all the pros and cons of the differnt tubes and pairings, so to exchange our thoughts and opinions about them could maybe easier if we have a standard for doing this.
   
  i think of a table of rows and columns for each tube, something like this:
   
   
  tube (typ, manufacturer, age / manufactoring date / comment)
   
  author / revision
   
  columns: rating (5 4 3 2 1) bad to excellent , comment
   
  rows: bass, mids, highs, soundstage, clarity, warmth, detail ..., overall rating, best pairing (1), best pairing (2)
   
  final comment
   
  ... something like this...
   
  hope this is not too OCD to use iannediums words, but if we sort the rows correctly, it would be very easy to see for example if a specific tube is more on the warm, homogenous or more on the analytical, detailed side (or the killer tube always rated 1).
   
  i am sure ianmedium already has a good idea about the soundproperties for the rows.
   
  just an idea.


----------



## woodcans

PayPal is a great thing!

In no particular order: 

Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left
Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (Blu Ray Rip)
Awolnation - Megalithic Symphony
Mark Isham & Art Lande - We Begin
Atlas Genius - When It Was Now


----------



## GermanGuy

the first five tracks / cd's i will listen to after finally having received my amp:
   
  j. s. bach - toccata und fuge d-minor - daniel chorzempa - philips recordings
   
  great recording, have it for more than 20 years now - great feeling of space and detail. as i have played 'toccata und fuge d-moll' both on piano and later my grand piano (some improvisation needed) but also on church organ (teached myself on how to use the feet, a rather hard job at first) i really know every single note.
   
  rickie lee jones - pop pop - track 6 - dat dat dere 
   
  my all time favorite female voice singer and track
   
  rickie lee sings about all the weird questions her daugther asked here growing up and all her effort to find the right answers while taking great care of her child. surrounded by a small jazz combo you can hear the little daughter speaking, imitating instruments .., a song full of love and understanding for her child.
   
  paul simon - songs for the capeman - born in puerto rico
   
  the intimate space, the warmth, the detailed presentation, the voice of paul simon - if a sound chain is able to bring this properties to the listener, it's half way to audio nirvana. i love the voice of paul simon, it's very sensitive to any weakness of your sound chain.
   
  peter gabriel - passion - music for the last temptation of jesus christ
   
  one of the most demanding but also fascinating records i have when it comes to sound quality. you need the best of best equipment out of what you have to listen to, but then .. wow
   
  joe jackson - body and soul
   
  was recorded in an old mormon church only with two neumann tube microphones - unbelievable feeling for the space it was recorded, great imaging, excellent music.


----------



## GermanGuy

Tube
 DF91 Manufacturer Lorenz Manufactoring Date 3/1955 Author / Revision GermanGuy / 1.0
   

 Topic 5 4 3 2 1 Comment               Bass             Mids             Highs             Warmth             Soundstage             Imaging             Precision             Clarity             Detail             Best Pairing (1)             Best Pairing (2)                           Overall Rating            
   

 Comment                  
   
  this time as table!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - could you please post some more information about your kimber cable -  product name, cable used for interconnect.. ?! as the sound improvement is so good!


----------



## smial1966

Chaps,
   
  There are more than 10 Philips CV785 (1T4) valves available on eBay UK for 2.50 Euros each plus 8 Euros shipping. 
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CV785-1T4-Philips-NEU-/400147732426
   
  I believe that the CV785 has DF91 equivalency in terms of operational parameters, so it's another option to try at relatively low cost.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## GermanGuy

just checked your link (thanks a lot) , no chance, 14 out of 10 sold now !!! (that must have been a very fast selling process).


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  I presume this to mean that 14 have been sold but there are more than 10 still available, as surely the listing would be closed if all of the items had sold?
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> just checked your link (thanks a lot) , no chance, 14 out of 10 sold now !!! (that must have been a very fast selling process).


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GermanGuy,
> 
> I presume this to mean that 14 have been sold but there are more than 10 still available, as surely the listing would be closed if all of the items had sold?
> 
> ...


 

 from some other ebay purchases for example the ken rad tubes i saw the sold number increasing, the on stock number always had a constant value.


----------



## smial1966

I see. In which case here's another option to purchase the same valves -

http://jukebox-revival.eu/buis-df91-cv785-1t4-philips.html

Cheers,
Andy.



germanguy said:


> from some other ebay purchases for example the ken rad tubes i saw the sold number increasing, the on stock number always had a constant value.


----------



## GermanGuy

have bookmarked this nice online store!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smial1966

This is an intriguing tube based headphone amplifier for 175 Euros - http://jukebox-revival.eu/tube-amplifier-kits/buizen-koptelefoon-versterker.html - from the website mentioned above.

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'm starting to feel like the dumbest kid in smart kid class.
   
  Its like high school all over again...


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> This is an intriguing tube based headphone amplifier for 175 Euros - http://jukebox-revival.eu/tube-amplifier-kits/buizen-koptelefoon-versterker.html - from the website mentioned above.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 

 the tube behind the two small ones is half way to the gigantic 'Fritz Lang' tube posted some time ago!


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> I see. In which case here's another option to purchase the same valves -
> 
> http://jukebox-revival.eu/buis-df91-cv785-1t4-philips.html
> 
> ...




*DO NOT USE THIS STORE!!!*

I have tried on several occasions to communicate with this store and they have never answered me. It is very tempting I know as they have all the rare tubes but I have written to them, posted on Facebook and to this day they have never written back to me, there is no way i would give them money if they cannot be bothered answering a simple question! I have been trying since March by the way!

GG, the cable is Kimber Kable GQ-min-CU


----------



## smial1966

WHOOPS! I placed an order before Ian posted his warning below. Thankfully it was a PayPal transaction so I'll be covered if they fail to deliver the valves.

Cheers,
Andy.



ianmedium said:


> *DO NOT USE THIS STORE!!!*
> 
> I have tried on several occasions to communicate with this store and they have never answered me. It is very tempting I know as they have all the rare tubes but I have written to them, posted on Facebook and to this day they have never written back to me, there is no way i would give them money if they cannot be bothered answering a simple question! I have been trying since March by the way!
> 
> GG, the cable is Kimber Kable GQ-min-CU


----------



## GermanGuy

ok, bookmark deleted, thank you very much for this information!


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> WHOOPS! I placed an order before Ian posted his warning below. Thankfully it was a PayPal transaction so I'll be covered if they fail to deliver the valves.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.




Andy, I will be very interested in what happens. I have tried every avenue of communication with them as I always like to ask a seller about the valves before hitting the button. Though I have to say that even if you have a good experience I do not like that they cannot even bother to answer a simple one line email about the condition of a valve, still, they may be just poor communicators and hopefully I will be proven wrong on this!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## GermanGuy

wow! this post saves me a lot of time to look for a nice cable or wires for a DIY one for my tu-05!


----------



## AnakChan

seeteeyou, bear in mind I didn't buy that Uber interconnect. That was a gift from Tralucent (but I did buy the Uber IEM cable). Solid core requires quite a bit of care.
   
  In fact for my review of the TU-05b and TUR-06, I used the longest mini-to-mini I could find in my stash which incidentally was an unbranded/unknown and probably standard quality-type cable.


----------



## smial1966

Cables are an interesting topic and one that always creates a robust discussion on audio related websites. 

In my experience the law of diminishing returns applies to cables more than any other piece of audio gear. So once you've acquired e.g. a mid range cable constructed of good quality wire with solid connectors and RFI rejecting sleeving, to achieve a noticeable sonic improvement (say a 10% gain) requires spending a disproportionately large amount of money. Hence building your own cables is an excellent and cost effective thing to do. 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## GermanGuy

want to mention this product i made an interconnect with:
   
  axmann axiom III pure silver cable
   
  can't compare it to other silver cables, but used as headphone cable it has slighty less bass than the standard 8 wire grado cable, but adds  a lot of detail, precision and better imaging / highs .
   
  you can buy it as 4 wire cable or the teflon isolated wires alone. 1 meter (i.e. 4 meter of wire) is euro 72,-- if bought directly from mr. axmann.
   
  http://www.silberkabel.de/html/english.html
   
  https://proaudiogear.de/product_info.php?products_id=238


----------



## GermanGuy

i got an email this morning from shikada san that he has shipped my amp (and the amp is #20)!


----------



## smial1966

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i got an email this morning from shikada san that he has shipped my amp (and the amp is #20)!


----------



## woodcans

021 is otw. Hopefully I will have it by the end of the week.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> 021 is otw. Hopefully I will have it by the end of the week.


 
   
   
  Congratulations !!!!!!!!
   
  I think the number of posts in this thread will explode after next week when all the new amps have arrived !!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Well done guys, hopefully by the end of this week you will have them. I know for me shipping was very quick!


----------



## kcee

After reading this 55+ page thread I am thoroughly excited to be placing an order tonight


----------



## ianmedium

Congratulations kcee!
If your up in Vancouver at all before it arrives your more than welcome to listen to mine!


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am thinking of how to make a DIY solid core pure silver GOLD PLATED wire interconnect cable!


----------



## GermanGuy

some thoughts about my cradle (overkill version):
   
  - the amp must be removable
  - there must be a connection to the charger
  - it must be possible to change volume
  - it must be possible to connect a source
  - it must be possible to connect a headphone
   
  - (open topic) how to switch on/off without adding an additional switch / modifying the amp
   
  the cradle must protect the amp from
   
  - movement of the base
  - sonic influences from the outside
  - electromacgetic influences from the outside
   
  this would result in the following construction:
   
  wooden base with connector for the charger (rear side), a 'charge on off' switch (front side) and a relay driven by the power of the charger to completely disconnect the amp from the charger while listening, a front connection panel for source, headphone and a volume control knob driving the amps volume control knob via an axis and a belt.
   
  a smaller than the wooden base metal plate with dampeners and springs between wooden base and metal plate to decouple the amp from any movement, flexible wires between wooden base and (heavy) metal plate and small connectors and cables to  connect the amp to power, in, out on the metal plate, a bracket to fix the amp on the metall plate. 
   
  a hood out of metal mesh as faraday cage placed on and above amp and metal plate to shield electromagnetic radiation.
   
  a outer hood out of plexiglas with holes placed on and above the wooden base to protect the amp from sonic influences while allowing air- and heatflow to the outside.
   
  maybe there are some compromises needed!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> some thoughts about my cradle (overkill version):
> 
> - the amp must be removable
> - there must be a connection to the charger
> ...


 
   
   
  GG, at this rate, you could put together an ASP accessory package: pin cleaning kit, add in a gold-plated solid silver core IC and along with your custom cradle charge a pretty penny. I'd buy one!


----------



## GermanGuy

love it! and what a nice idea as we already have a world wide distribution chain!


----------



## woodcans

Yes! And, don't forget the distributors' discount!!


----------



## ianmedium

I have been exploring more about isolation of the amp. After all, the tubes a prone to external vibrations more than solid state.

I was in my local lumber store today and noticed they had little oak cones which are used to plug holes. They have some material turned from the body so they look like a squat toadstool!

I purchased a bag of them( I think around thirty in a bag for less than $4! Got home and had the idea that the recessed part of the cone would fit in the Brass olives (the rings one joins copper pipe with) and they did, nice and snug. This assembly then rests on my wooden support that I made, the points of the cones touching the bottom of the amp, two at the front where the Transformers are and one at the back.

This feels an improvement over the brass olives alone. There is a little more weight and body to instruments and a sense of ease to the musical delivery that has also improved!

So, if you fancy oak cones then instead of $30 for 3 of Russ Andrews cones you can spend $4 on a bag of thirty!

Here is what I have rigged up.. Very amateur compared to our resident Genius GG who continues to impress me with his ingenuity and capabilities, my hats off to you sir!


----------



## bmichels

My TU-05 should be shipped end of the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   
   
  ... Modified just for me with 2 input jacks with different sensibility ( - 6dB  &  0 db) to deal correctly with sources of different output voltage.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats fantastic! I love that these amps can be customized to the owners individual needs!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

That is really a great idea.  Can't wait to hear your impressions...


----------



## kcee

Interesting, I wonder if there is any possibility to add rca inputs from a2p directly to make it a true transportable amp, at home on your desk or out and about hooked up to your dap of choice.
   
  Maybe it's not worth it, I mean having an rca to 1/8" cable is not a big deal.


----------



## ianmedium

kcee said:


> Interesting, I wonder if there is any possibility to add rca inputs from a2p directly to make it a true transportable amp, at home on your desk or out and about hooked up to your dap of choice.
> 
> Maybe it's not worth it, I mean having an rca to 1/8" cable is not a big deal.



It's been done!
Here is a link to Eric's modified amp, quite special indeed!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/270#post_9487190


----------



## kcee

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> It's been done!
> Here is a link to Eric's modified amp, quite special indeed!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/270#post_9487190


 

 That's cool. It looks like he did it himself. I wish a2p would offer it as an option. Maybe I'll ask when I place my order if it is possible.
  I have some technical knowledge and skills with electronics but I am not confident enough to take on something like that.


----------



## ianmedium

kcee said:


> That's cool. It looks like he did it himself. I wish a2p would offer it as an option. Maybe I'll ask when I place my order if it is possible.
> I have some technical knowledge and skills with electronics but I am not confident enough to take on something like that.




You know, I think it was just the changing of the cables inside that he did as Shikada San posted an image of this unit on his Facebook page before shipping.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364193780359072.1073741825.262588443852940&type=1


----------



## kcee

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You know, I think it was just the changing of the cables inside that he did as Shikada San posted an image of this unit on his Facebook page before shipping.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364193780359072.1073741825.262588443852940&type=1


 

 Awesome thanks, I will definitely mention it when I place my order. That would be an ideal setup for me.


----------



## TIMITS

If the reports back from those of you receiving amps in the next week or so are favourable then I will most probably attempt to revive my ailing credit card and place an order. I am somewhat clueless about the pros and cons of the stock configuration and modifications that people are requesting. If anyone has any comments on the changes they may have requested and the reasons why I would find that helpful.
   
  This will be a multi-stage process for me with upgrades in earphones, amplifier and DAC.  Because of where I am located all of the purchases will be made without hearing any of the gear.  I have done this previously with other audio acquisitions and the results have been poor however it is what it is.


----------



## GermanGuy

as time goes by - reading this thread i just recalled how everything started. i originally joined head-fi after by chance i bought a final audio design piano forte viii at the this years high end fair in munich. soon after that i had the problem that none of my amps seemed to fit the requirements or give me the sound experience i was expecting, so i joined the final audio appreciation thread and asked for a recommendation for an excellent amp. soundfreaq wrote a nice welcome message and asked another member with greater experience to answer my question. i got the recommendation to have a look at the analog2paper tu-05 by someone with the alias 'ianmedium' !!!
   
  (cannot send him enough thank you's for that)
   
  so i joined this thread with my first post on page 17. some time and 40 pages later i can say that i would really miss this thread if not existing  and all of you here sharing all the ideas, experience, humor, the whole spectrum of topics, the open and friendly style!
   
  and now ... wow ... only some days left and i will have the amp (and lots of tubes) at home to listen to.
   
  p.s. i have reactivated my dslr photo and macro equipment to post some nice pictures of the amp after i got it and maybe to join the fad piano forte photo contest (i bet never reaching the level of woodcans exceptional images). at least i did some functional tests so here you can see a picture (out of camera, only resized, uncropped, unedited) of what happens with a fad pf viii if you have not used it for a long time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## smial1966

What growth medium (not aural I trust) is in your Piano Forte's and were the seeds airborne or deliberately planted?!? 

Cheers,
Andy.



germanguy said:


> as time goes by - reading this thread i just recalled how everything started. i originally joined head-fi after by chance i bought a final audio design piano forte viii at the this years high end fair in munich. soon after that i had the problem that none of my amps seemed to fit the requirements or give me the sound experience i was expecting, so i joined the final audio appreciation thread and asked for a recommendation for an excellent amp. soundfreaq wrote a nice welcome message and asked another member with greater experience to answer my question. i got the recommendation to have a look at the analog2paper tu-05 by someone with the alias 'ianmedium' !!!
> 
> (cannot send him enough thank you's for that)
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> What growth medium (not aural I trust) is in your Piano Forte's and were the seeds airborne or deliberately planted?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  i think it's the hope to have a best of best amp here soon!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> as time goes by - reading this thread i just recalled how everything started. i originally joined head-fi after by chance i bought a final audio design piano forte viii at the this years high end fair in munich. soon after that i had the problem that none of my amps seemed to fit the requirements or give me the sound experience i was expecting, so i joined the final audio appreciation thread and asked for a recommendation for an excellent amp. soundfreaq wrote a nice welcome message and asked another member with greater experience to answer my question. i got the recommendation to have a look at the analog2paper tu-05 by someone with the alias 'ianmedium' !!!
> 
> (cannot send him enough thank you's for that)
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Well, you're off to quite a good start, I would say.
   
  My amp has arrived. But with my luck, I am not there to take delivery. I hope to be listening to it by Friday.


----------



## ianmedium

That is great news Woodcans, I hope you get to listen ASAP! GG, wonderful words once again and in such a short space of time you have proved to be such a valuable and informative member of this thread, I always love to read your posts.

Now, it is with trepidation I wait for the next few days. I truly hope all the new owners enjoy the amp as much as I enjoy mine.

You have the pins clean, you have wonderful tubes to listen to, remember to give the amp a good support, it pays dividends, think of this not as a portable amp, think of it as a high quality home amp and treat it accordingly and the rewards will be plentiful.

You will find with burn in the amp opens up but I think it a credit to the design that this amp did not improve greatly with burn in, it was I found more subtle, bass tightened and deepened a little and the sound stage opened up but to put it in perspective, and Andy, I would love to know if you feel the same, it was 95% from the get go and the extra 5% was from burn in and tube rolling.

Talking of which, today I am trying the Mil-spec Sylvania's I got a couple of weeks ago with the mighty Lorenz's, first time I have tried this combo and seeing as both are burned in I will report back later with thoughts!


----------



## ianmedium

Okedoke, the Mil-Spec Sylvania's and the Lorenz's are the texture kings! So much texture in voices and instruments. The body of an acoustic guitar is so woody, lovely deep resonance within the body. Definitely the deepest sounding combo so far. If your feeling the amp is a little bass shy this combination is for you.

But that bass does not come at the expense of air and delicacy, I come back to again the magic that is the Lorenz tube in that respect, I truly wish all of you could experience this tube for though there are others that come within a hairs breath and in some respects the Tungsrams go past it in absolute detail it is the overall sonic with which the Lorenz presents one that has that magic about it that makes these so special. I pray for a stash of them somewhere in Germany so that you can all experience them!

I have to say these Mil-spec Sylvanias though so far are the biggest surprise as they are so much nicer than the stock ones that come with the amp.. And you new owners, when you listen to the stock configuration you will see that my statement is saying something as the stock ones are lovely sounding!

My last set of tubes for a while should be arriving this week, the Mil-spec Sylvania 1T4's from Switzerland, I am very much looking forward to hearing what those sound like!


----------



## AnakChan

Now I'm anxious to see if my TUR-06 will be ready for the Oz trip next month .


----------



## GermanGuy

one (very) major reason the df and dl tubes were developed !!!!
   

  german police men (1924)
   
  http://www.moba-paffenholz.de/klaus-paffenholz.de/docs/bos-funk/index.html?http://www.moba-paffenholz.de/klaus-paffenholz.de/docs/bos-funk/1920-1940.html


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Okedoke, the Mil-Spec Sylvania's and the Lorenz's are the texture kings! So much texture in voices and instruments. The body of an acoustic guitar is so woody, lovely deep resonance within the body. Definitely the deepest sounding combo so far. If your feeling the amp is a little bass shy this combination is for you.
> 
> But that bass does not come at the expense of air and delicacy, I come back to again the magic that is the Lorenz tube in that respect, I truly wish all of you could experience this tube for though there are others that come within a hairs breath and in some respects the Tungsrams go past it in absolute detail it is the overall sonic with which the Lorenz presents one that has that magic about it that makes these so special. I pray for a stash of them somewhere in Germany so that you can all experience them!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That is fantastic Ian. I am glad I have a few mil spec tubes to try. By the time I get home, my 1' IC should be there as well. I hope your complimentary descriptions aren't setting me up for disappointment!


----------



## ianmedium

Same here!

I wish the other owners would have written more about their experiences with this amp. For so long it was just me but then Anak got some review samples and I was so pleased he felt about the amp in a similar way to me. I truly hope you love yours as much as I love mine!


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Same here!
> 
> I wish the other owners would have written more about their experiences with this amp. For so long it was just me but then Anak got some review samples and I was so pleased he felt about the amp in a similar way to me. I truly hope you love yours as much as I love mine!



 
 I'm inclined to think a fair number of TU-05b owners aren't in this forum maybe? If the serial number is up to #22 and we know of 4x (?? maybe 3??) owners who are active HF members, it's likely the rest could be Japanese audiophiles who don't hang around these forums. You can bet I'd be writing more about the TUR-06 when I get it.


----------



## ianmedium

Thats wonderful, I really like balance in opinions it helps inform way more than just one or two folks. Have you found any tubes yet?


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Thats wonderful, I really like balance in opinions it helps inform way more than just one or two folks. Have you found any tubes yet?



 
 Sadly nope. GG's helping me with the Lorenz but I've not had time to go to Akihabara to look for the local exotic Japanese brands you mentioned to me before. My focus had diverted to my MC275LE and a new DAP. I'm kinda building up the peripheral components around my new tube amp collection though. I don't know what others here think but somehow I feel tube amps and dynamic drivers/orthos have a better synergy than with balanced armatures. I don't have any proof, no logic behind it even, but just "something" in my gut from playing around with tubes this year with various headphones/earphones/IEMs. So my recent Ocharaku Kaede purchase was geared quite towards the upcoming TUR-06.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah yes, saw the new 901, hope your card issues have been solved. I would give the BA's a go with tubes, I have listened to my Ety ER4S's through this amp and it is something rather special!


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Ah yes, saw the new 901, hope your card issues have been solved. I would give the BA's a go with tubes, I have listened to my Ety ER4S's through this amp and it is something rather special!


Card issues solved via firmware .

Q: how do you hook your 801 to the TU-05b? Is there a lineout or double amp?


----------



## ianmedium

There is a line out which bypasses the amp section. It sounds like the card compatibility thing carries on from the 801 but hopefully this will be the only firmware upgrade so it looks like they have learned from the 801.


----------



## kcee

In the middle of going over some customizations, it sounds like he will be gone or not able to reply much to messages until the 16th.


----------



## GermanGuy

URGENT MESSAGE START +++ DHL EXPRESS TRIED TO DELIVER A PARCEL +++ NO OTHER PENDING DELIVERIES +++ MUST HAVE BEEN MY AMP +++ WAS NOT AT HOME +++ GET THE PARCEL DELIVERED TO MY OFFICE TOMORROW +++ LET'S WAIT AND......... +++ UNEXPECTED END OF MESSAGE


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I am so excited for you, luckily it is now evening in Germany so not much longer to wait!
I am really interested to hear your thoughts not only on the amp but also the different tubes.

Kcee, I wonder what the customizations are!


----------



## GermanGuy

i assume you recommend some tube cleaning now!


----------



## kcee

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Kcee, I wonder what the customizations are!


 
   
   
  I can't say for sure yet, but alot of it stems around not using it much as a "portable" amp and more so as a "transportable" amp. Having a readily available outlet wherever I would use it. Taking it too and fro from work and home and from home desktop to home bedside etc. So possibly a completely different power implementation. We'll see its just in the question and answer stages and he is busy. If it becomes too problematic/spendy I do not see why a standard setup could not work too. Just exploring options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Specifically talking about the TU-05  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PS : I love how open he is too accommodating specific needs and not being rigid in this aspect.


----------



## ianmedium

Kcee and GG, I love how you are taking such innovative approaches to this amp and Kcee, your right, Shikada San is really open to alternative ideas, I think this is why this company is something rather different to anything else I have seen, the ability to make it bespoke is wonderful, I am really looking forward to what comes of your quest.

GG, get them pins a'polished!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Kcee and GG, I love how you are taking such innovative approaches to this amp and Kcee, your right, Shikada San is really open to alternative ideas, I think this is why this company is something rather different to anything else I have seen, the ability to make it bespoke is wonderful, I am really looking forward to what comes of your quest.
> 
> GG, get them pins a'polished!




Reminds me of the early days of another company I will not mention, as I do believe in karma.


----------



## ianmedium

^ 

On to Tubes (I know, a shock for me to mention them!) I made the decision last week that once the Mil-SPec Sylvania 1T4's arrived from Switzerland I was going to take a break from collecting any more. Of course if something really rare comes up I will jump on it but having read a great deal about tubes now I realize that with so many being simply re-badges of brands within a parent company there is not a great deal of point in getting many more as I have a pretty broad spectrum of European tubes now. I still want to try Japan as there are meant to be some real sleepers from that country and the thought of running Japanese tubes in a Japanese amp is appealing to my OCD aesthetics!

So the Sylvania's arrived today from Switzerland, brand new in the box, same batch numbers, cleaned the pins and put them in the amp with the 3S4 Sylvania's which were made in the same factory (despite one saying Ken-Rad) as the 1T4's. Both Mil-Spec, both destined for the US Army Signal Corps and accepted by the military within 4 months of each other (the 1T4's being October 1944 acceptance and the 3S4's being February 1945 acceptance)

I have had them running now for 4 hours and they sound lovely. In truth I cannot discern any difference in sound presentation between them and the Lorenz's. Deadly quite tubes as well. I put my PF's on which can detect hiss really well and not a sound!

I thought I would share some photo's of the details and then in honour of woodcans a more arty shot, trying to capture early 1940's colour photo's!

This marking shows the tubes were headed for the US Army Signal Corps


This one shows the amazing detail of the printing showing that these have indeed been in their boxes (apart from the seller testing them) for almost 70 years. How cool is it to be the first person to put them to their intended use after all that time!


This one shows why I love Mi-spec tubes, look at the thickness of that mica. The thicker the mica the less microphonics and noise!


This one shows an unusual "Getter", oblong in shape


And lastly the arty shot! All American Mil-spec tubes and they sound so much nicer than Domestic US tubes to my ears, very impressed with these Sylvanias, so musical, detailed, rich and warm, lovely!



And so with that I hand the cap of tube thoughts over to the new folks who are getting their amps in this and coming weeks. That way there will be more balance and not just my opinions. I must admit I am kinda scared, I hope that you all enjoy your amp as much as I do and that you find tube rolling proves worthwhile, I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## Boringer

I've been pretty occupied recently and just being able to monitor this thread from sidelines.
  And it's interesting to see how this discussion continues to develop.
   
  It's also pretty exciting to hear that some of our friends here will get their units in few days.
  Looking forward to hear more from you guys.
   
  Btw, my second batch of tubes have arrived safe and sound.
  Thanks to my friend who has been getting a lot of trouble because of this.
  Here's some of those tubes that just landed in my working desk but I haven't had a chance to take a peek on them yet.

   
  I wish I already have GG's wonderful cleaning kit with me now.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh wow Boringer! You have so lovely tubes there, some batch match mil-spec and civilian, all US tubes as well. I am very much looking forward to you getting your amp and hearing your thoughts!


----------



## GermanGuy

dhl forgot to deliver the parcel (sic!) will get it on monday. so really time fore some tube cleaning!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit:
   
  being home for more than an hour i got a call that the parcel was delivered (6 hours too late) so i had to go back to the office. i have a nice dictionary 'the german english dictionary of unpolite english' but found no words unpolite enough for dhl and their hotline.
   
  good luck my boss just left the office and drove me home.
   
  so here it is:
   
   

   
   

   
  URGENT REQUEST !!!!
   
  the power supply provided is not compatible with the german or european standards. it is written that it is a 12 volt 1.5 ampere version, but i need to know
   
  - if the inner pin of the power jack connected to the amp is the plus (+) or minus pole (-).
   
  could one of you please be so kind to check this with a digital multimeter so that i can use another power supply without the risk of damaging the amp ?!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh no!! I was so waiting for your thoughts, lets hope the weekend is fast! 

Woodcans, are you home now?


----------



## GermanGuy

as far as i remember i now have 7 hours to listen!


----------



## GermanGuy

i had a very short listening session using the tracks i posted some time ago and the stock tubes.
   
  the amp sounds very promissing, dead silent even with the fad pf viii.
   
  i think it's like an excellent wine needing some time to be perfect. it definetly needs some burn in time for the soundstage to get wider and deaper and some tube rolling to get an even more airy presentation and fine details in the high frequencies.
   
  but even now you can hear the potential of this amp, the bass presentation and texture, the pinpoint imaging and localisation, the dry and precise sound while being very musical.
   
  so following ianmediums recommendation,the amp will get some time to burn in and i will use the time to finally start to clean some tube pins.
   
  bye the way, i was so excited to listen to the amp that i even forgot to write down the two positions of the impedance switch, so if one could repost this for me, i would highly appreciate this.


----------



## AnakChan

Congratulations GG. Glad it's in your hands. I look forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## ianmedium

GG! You got it, wonderful! 
On my amp the up position is high impedance, down low.. Make sure you do not use this switch when the amp is powered up!! Likewise, make sure you turn the volume down when ending your listening session.

And whilst the amp does benefit from burn in it is not by a huge amount. I really recommend listening to the amp with some of your good tubes first, why not get the full potential right away! I would try the lorenz's in the 1T4 stage and the Phillips in the 3S4 stage and tell me what you think!.

Whilst I say burn in is not huge I do find a good ten hours on the tubes lets them settle in nicely. But I recommend before each listening session to allow the tubes to warm up with no music for a minute or two then play music for 20 minutes more before proper listening, the sound in my experience becomes fuller and richer and more detailed.

But most importantly, try your other tubes first over the stock ones, I liked the stock ones but the other ones you have I feel allow the amp to shine more. I am going to be looking at this thread all day, can't wait for more thoughts!


----------



## ianmedium

As to the power supply I am afraid I do not have a meter to test mine to help you, also i only have two pins, not three!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - it's funny that just while you posted your recommendation i plugged in the lorenz and the philips tubes because their pins were not that dirty not to try them.
  
..WOW..  
 a day and night difference. soundstage, precision, detail, highs ... could name all properties of an excellent amp now.
  
 it's a remarkable difference that now there is a superb feeling for the space, all the echos and details are there, the breath of the church (just listening to toccata and fuge d minor while typing) and there is the typical i call it relaxing factor, i immediatly relax, getting sleepy feeling like molten hot cheese floating down the sides of my bed while i am totally surrounded and lost in the music, i am just there and not here, my fingers just starting to play the same notes (yes!).
  
 this seams to be a live report!
  
 switching to paul simon - songs for the capeman - born in puerto rico - what a clarity - the voice of paul simon is unbelievable - you could point with the finger to where he is singing - everything is swinging - presented as a whole - very homogenous, you can even hear the interferences between voices singing at the same time. the guitar is not just playing, it sounds that you can be sure it's a metal string, attack and decay are superb.
  
 okay, have to stop here, it's time for some listening until the amp is out of power!!!!
  
 couldn't be more happy and satisfied!
  
 p.s. maybe i read some of your comments while listening!
  
 edit:
  
 to listen i set the amp to medium impedance using the best horse in my stall - my latest grado style headphone i made with turbulentlabs x drivers - it has that intimate sound of a grado - sitting first row - but a soundstage and (nearly) detail that rivals my hd800 but with much better bass extension and texture. it has an aluminium housing and full wooden sleeve from driver to mesh.


----------



## GermanGuy

peter gabriel - passion - music for the last temptation of jesus christ - track 3 - of these, hope - this is the first amp i ever heard that gets this deep bass drums resolved without distortion !! absolutely remarkable!!!
   
  at the moment i fell like this radio speaker live reporting from the hindenburg accident at lakehurst, only that i from minute to minute get more and more excited by the sound quality, every minute finding a new detail i want to share with you.
   
  ... ladies and gentlemen - we will be back after  the world news and weather report ..... so stay with us here on channel a2p!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh wow Boringer! You have so lovely tubes there, some batch match mil-spec and civilian, all US tubes as well. I am very much looking forward to you getting your amp and hearing your thoughts!


 
   
  Thanks Ian. 
  Frankly speaking I don't really understand those tubes.
  I kept on buying until I lost count.
  I'm still expecting to get my next batch soon.
  Need your guidance on these tubes guys. 
   
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> ianmedium - it's funny that just while you posted your recommendation i plugged in the lorenz and the philips tubes because their pins were not that dirty not to try them.
> 
> ..WOW..
> a day and night difference. sounstage, precision, detail, highs ... could name all properties of an excellent amp now.


 
   
  GG, congratz on your new amp.
  Glad to hear that you're really enjoying it now.
  Btw, reading your comments above just tickles my curiosity, have you get any feedback from the last shop about the Lorenz?
  Now, I believe many more of us will put more efforts in findings those tubes, which I think has already gone from this world.


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot for that. i got a feedback from btb elektronik that they have no lorenz, i am waiting for a feedback of that tube profis from Bonn.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Oh no!! I was so waiting for your thoughts, lets hope the weekend is fast!
> 
> Woodcans, are you home now?




Traveling. Hope to be listening this evening.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, please keep the comments coming!

It is with great relief that my thoughts on this amp and tubes is being validated by another, particularly one with a
Ready excellent equipment as Anak Chan has and you have.

I am so glad that my comments about the tubes are something you agree with as well and just think, they will open up and deepen a little more with burn in!

Your descriptions replicate my thoughts on this amp and I am so grateful to you for posting them, not because they are similar to my thoughts but because it is another person hearing this amp and that brings balance to this read so that others can feel more confident in purchasing it as it is not just one persons opinion!

I feel though that this will increase the pain for those who are not lucky enough to have the Lorenz's!

Take hearty those of you though. I am currently listening to an all mil-spec Sylvania set up that is pretty much, if not exactly the same as the Lorenz/Phillips combination, as of yet I hear no descernable difference!

Can't wait for more thoughts GG, I can relax now, I must admit I felt a fair amount of pressure as it seems apart from Anaks wonderful review for so long it was just my thoughts that were out there about this amp, I am so excited now to see yours and others in the coming weeks!


----------



## GermanGuy

just have listened to ricki lee jones - pop pop - dat dat dere - and now while typing to joe jackson - body and soul - have to work through head-fi's article 'how to describe sound' to precisely decribe all the details - as a  very neutral description at least i had to use words like exceptional or outstanding (just forgot that this a portable amp) .. . listening to the amp i don't want to stop instead getting hungry to listen to more music.
   
  btw, here is a quick'n dirty picture taken with my tablet to show you the setup i am listening to until battery is empty (underexposed to see the tubes glowing):


----------



## Boringer

Nice pic you have there GG.
   
  But... what is that headphone and what have you done to her?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Its a Franken-Grado.....


----------



## GermanGuy

just listening to telarc - tchaikowsky - 1812 - ouverture - i think erich kunzel - the dynamic range of this recording is so wide that i had to adjust both colorfly c4 and amp to maximum volume - a silent start (dark silent, no noise, no hum), the choir, you can count the choir members, all the details, even the vibrations and interferences of the voices singing together while you can precisely locate each choir member, the sound is not only musical, but how to say beautiful. and then it gets louder and louder and then the bass drums - also here it is the first amp i listened to that can resolve this piece of music without distortion and even more remarkable there is no change in resolution, detail, imaging or soundstage even at the loudest parts, no thickness, no loss of detail, very impressing, never harsh!
  
 and the cannons in the final section - never heard it that loud while being so precisely resolved down to the finest detail. up to now i thought there would be a limitation of the grado and  turbulent lab x drivers at high levels, but the reason were the amps i used before, sorry, up to now.
  
 you can hear how carefully and well designed the internal power supply and lines of this amp are to be that stable independent of playback volume.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Nice pic you have there GG.
> 
> But... what is that headphone and what have you done to her?


 

 if you search the 'post your grado mods' thread (germanguy) you will find some basic articles and also some samples of my ideas and concepts to build grado style headphones including a lot of pictures.
   
  the headphone you see on the picture above is my latest and by far best build where i tried to combine all the ideas and experience in one headphone combining resolution and detail of my first mods with that great bass extension and texture resulting out of a full wooden inner construction. it really sounds as i tried to describe above. i spent nearly two month only in fine tuning and optimizing the sound.


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, made an adaptor for the power supply, everything is working, my amp just sat down for dinner and is just being charged.
   
  the main power supply provides 12 volts, but inside the car adaptor is another voltage regulator, so the
   
  inner side of the jack connected to the amp is the plus pole (+), BUT THE OUTPUT IS 8.5 VOLT.
   
  so NEVER connect any 12 volt power supply directly to the amp !!!


----------



## GermanGuy

my signature now contains a new amp!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> just listening to telarc - tchaikowsky - 1812 - ouverture - i think erich kunzel - the dynamic range of this recording is so wide that i had to adjust both colorfly c4 and amp to maximum volume - a silent start (dark silent, no noise, no hum), the choir, you can count the choir members, all the details, even the vibrations and interferences of the voices singing together while you can precisely locate each choir member, the sound is not only musical, but how to say beautiful. and then it gets louder and louder and then the bass drums - also here it is the first amp i listened to that can resolve this piece of music without distortion and even more remarkable there is no change in resolution, detail, imaging or soundstage even at the loudest parts, no thickness, no loss of detail, very impressing, never harsh!
> 
> and the cannons in the final section - never heard it that loud while being so precisely resolved down to the finest detail. up to now i thought there would be a limitation of the grado and tralucent drivers at high levels, but the reason were the amps i used before, sorry, up to now.
> 
> you can hear how carefully and well designed the internal power supply and lines of this amp are to be that stable independent of playback volume.




I find that exactly with Bach's requiem, the beginning is so silent but with this amp on can hear all the voices rather than just a general hum!

So glad your enjoying it and can't wait for more thoughts.. Late night listening is wonderful and your so right, the power supply is very high quality and so well designed, I think it not only the quietest tube amp I have heard but amp full stop!


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Traveling. Hope to be listening this evening.




By my reckoning it is 4:30pm in your beautiful part of the world so not long to wait to hear your thoughts. What a great weekend this thread is going to have!




boringer said:


> Thanks Ian.
> Frankly speaking I don't really understand those tubes.
> I kept on buying until I lost count.
> I'm still expecting to get my next batch soon.
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

i think i start to get ill, infected by the tube rolling virus, so here are some very preliminary impressions:
   
  valvo df91 - valvo dl92:
   
  if the lorenz - philips set is homogenous, this set is analytical like listening with a magnifier glass used to see every and i mean every detail, less bass and bass texture, not so relaxing to listen to, really pronouncing the highs up to a level near to call the sound harsh, but with absolutly precise not to say hard attack. could be a great set for warmer sounding or how to say slower headphones. slighty miss soundstage depth, but no burn in time for the tubes.
   
  valvo df91- philips dl92:
   
  sound stage depth is back, also the bass weight, but not the perfect match and magic as when listening to the lorenz - philips combo. not pronouncing the highs as much as the valvo - valvo combo, but adding some nice sparkle to the highs, worth a try.
   
  lorenz df91 - lorenz dl92:
   
  interestingly pronouncing the bass more than the other combos but at the same time sounding unprecise (the word bass porridge came in my mind). not recommended.
   
  back to lorenz df91 - philips dl92:
   
  all the magic is back, you stop thinking and start listening. can't really explain it completely with words, but up to now this for me is the dream set made in heaven.
   
  p.s. please be sure that i will not stop looking for lorenz tubes until found them!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, this is wonderful, its not just my hearing, your saying exactly how I feel about the sonic traits of these tubes!

German tubes have so much air and clarity and I feel that combining that with a slightly warmer tube really gives one a whole picture.

I find and would love to see if you have this experience as well that the heavier sounding tubes suite the 3S4 stage and the lighter, airy tubes the 1T4 stage but strangely I find not in reverse.

Sadly though this confirms what I feel about the Lorenz, sadly i say as they are like hens teeth!

However, if you can get your hands on the Mil-spec Sylvania's I would love to hear your thoughts as I feel they are pretty much identical to the Lorenz's!

In fact I would say that from listening I cannot tell the all Mil-spec Sylvania line up apart from the Lorenz/Phillips line up


----------



## GermanGuy

yes - found the same - tomorrow (okay, only half an hour left) i will try the valvo df91 - lorenz dl92 combo, i have the feeling that the analytical valvo together with the soft, bass pronouncing lorenz could be an interesting combination.
   
  p.s i always lets say hope that my limited english vocabulary is nevertheless good enough to get my impressions correctly transported to you, the readers!


----------



## ianmedium

I am very much looking forward to hearing that as I do not have the Lorenz DL92's

I am also looking forward to your thoughts on the Telefunkens as I had a not good experience with my pair, very dry sounding!

I am so grateful to you for all your comments so far. No longer am I a lone voice in the wilderness and I am so happy that my hearing is not weird or off as your hearing the same as me!

Very much looking forward to woodcans thoughts, I am so looking forward to this weekend as we will be sharing so much here, Yay!! 

You know, I might dust of the Tele's and try them with the Sylvanias!


----------



## woodcans

Just a quick note, I'll have to catch up on all of the recent posts in this thread later. First, Ian, your photos are just great!! I love tubes and you dedication, attention to detail, and admiration really shows through your pics and descriptions. 
   
  I have my amp and it is charging. One question, can you change tubes while it's charging? I hope to have time to listen as soon as it is charged but peripheral obligations might prevent that.
   
  GG, your impressions are really whetting my appetite!


----------



## ianmedium

Hi woodcans, I would not change tubes with the power connected as even thought the current is off it still may short out!
So looking forward to your thoughts! BTW, you can listen with it plugged in!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - could be dangerous being in the wilderness while being the two and only owners of a lorenz df91 tube set up to now


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> ianmedium - could be dangerous being in the wilderness while being the two and only owners of a lorenz df91 tube set up to now




I know, I think a strong box is in order 

OK, giving the Tele's one last try!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Just a quick note, I'll have to catch up on all of the recent posts in this thread later. First, Ian, your photos are just great!! I love tubes and you dedication, attention to detail, and admiration really shows through your pics and descriptions.
> 
> I have my amp and it is charging. One question, can you change tubes while it's charging? I hope to have time to listen as soon as it is charged but peripheral obligations might prevent that.
> 
> GG, your impressions are really whetting my appetite!


 

 when and as the tubes are not glowing (i assume the power switch to be in the 'off' position) i see no problem.


----------



## kcee

Is this the philips dl 92 you guys are talking about ?
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DL92-DL-92-3S4-PHILIPS-NOS-NEW-OWN-BOX-/370837785747?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item5657a78c93


----------



## ianmedium

yep, those are they!


----------



## ianmedium

Just tried the Tele's again and though they were not as bad as I remember they still sound dry and lifeless compared to the Sylvania 3S4's they replaced. So the Syl's are back in and this weekend will be all American for me. I am really impressed how these mil-spec Sylvania's sound the same as the Lorenz/Phillips set up, So far I simply cannot tell the difference which gives hope for those who want Lorenz's but cannot get them!


----------



## woodcans

About to plug in Sylvania mil spec IT4 and Siemens 3s4 for first listen, assuming it finishes charging soon.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans, what other 3S4's do you have?


----------



## kcee

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> yep, those are they!


 

 so you and german guy both think the lorenz df91, philips dl92 combo is kind of a sweet spot ?
   
  not that i am trying to poach your guys' opinions and take them as gospel, everyone's got different ears and components etc. i know.
   
  it's just there are alot of tubes talked about. some kind of consensus would be nice especially with more people getting their amps now.
   
  my plan is to try the stock tubes for a while first. it would be nice to have a few specific combos that multiple people agree on to keep an eye out for is all.
   
  i have plenty of time to round up a couple sets before it arrives which it sounds like is September now.


----------



## ianmedium

I must admit that for me the lorenz is a key tube and it works particularly well (for my ears) with either the Phillips or Marconi 3S4's. Seeing as the Marconi's are even rarer than the Lorenz's that is moot but the Phillips do pop up quite often. 

As to alternatives, well. I just did a back to back with the all Sylvania Mil-spec and the phillips/Lorenz and I really cannot tell a difference between the pairs which bodes well as those old Mil-spec Sylvania's do come up for sale quite often. I cannot emphasize enough though that the Mil-spec Sylvania's are very different beasts to the non Mil-spec ones that come as standard with the amp!

For me, having heard the stock Sylvania's the Mil-spec ones came as a very big surprise. I had all but written off the US made tubes as none really did it for me the way the European made ones do but these are exceptional and I feel confident in recommending an all Mil-spec Sylvania set up as an equal alternative to the Lorenz/Phillips combo

I think If I were to boil it down those two pairings are my top two, followed by Phillips/Siemens (the Siemens is such a beautiful airy and detailed tube but it does benefit from something a bit more weighty to underpin it I feel and the Phillips do that, as do Mullards.

For sweetness then Radiotechniques are my next favourites .


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> About to plug in Sylvania mil spec IT4 and Siemens 3s4 for first listen, assuming it finishes charging soon.


 
   
  Listening to Nick Drake's Five Leaves Left, per my previous list, and thank you very much Ian! This amp is quite the deal. It has already opened up consideralably in the hour and a half or so I have had it on already.
   
  As far as my 3s4 stash, it's not that large. I'll check it out and respond.
   
  I will say that, without question, Ian, you are/were on the ball regarding this being a very special amp. No question. And to be honest, the more I listen, wow!


----------



## woodcans




----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Listening to Nick Drake's Five Leaves Left, per my previous list, and thank you very much Ian! This amp is quite the deal. It has already opened up consideralably in the hour and a half or so I have had it on already.
> 
> As far as my 3s4 stash, it's not that large. I'll check it out and respond.
> 
> I will say that, without question, Ian, you are/were on the ball regarding this being a very special amp. No question. And to be honest, the more I listen, wow!




You know, I really really appreciate yours and GG's comments, firstly it is a relief and secondly such a sheer joy that you are enjoying this amp so much. Your tube compliment is a stunningly great way to go. I love Siemens tubes and in combination with the Syl's, well, I tried it after reading your post and it is as magical as the other combinations I feel.

i just know that the more you go through what you thought were familiar recordings you will be finding details and presentations that make you re-think what you thought you knew so intimately about the music.. I know I do and still do!

Nick is a perfect example of what an incredible record that is when you have equipment that can unravel the layers and yet remain musical. I keep hearing they are going to High Rez him.. I sure hope so as I remember the records and as good as the CD's are the records just take the intimacy to another level!

Oh, and that picture is outstanding!!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> p.s i always lets say hope that my limited english vocabulary is nevertheless good enough to get my impressions correctly transported to you, the readers!




Like every other German person I have had the pleasure of meeting your English puts native English speakers like me to shame! Perfect GG, perfect!


----------



## ianmedium

So I end the evening returning to the Phillips/Lorenz tubes, no reason as I feel the Sylvania's are a perfect alternative, other than the amp just looks so right with this pairing in!

I just got a converter so first up was the HDTracks Dave Brubeck Time Out which I down sampled from the 176/24 wav I downloaded to 24/96 which is the maximum my player will allow.

So much better than my wav ripped from CD version, warmer, more detailed and just so lovely, with this pairing of tubes and amp it is sublime!

So looking forward to this weekend and hearing more of GG and Woodcans thoughts. I reckon both will have burned in the amp and tubes by the end of the weekend!


----------



## GermanGuy

a good morning from germany to all!!
   
  following my last idea i am now listening to the valvo df91 - lorenz dl92 combo:
   
  with my standard headphone i used and will use for all the listening impressions (if not another headphone mentioned in the post) the overall presentation is on the warmer side, the sources of sound (a voice, an instrument) are all not presented as an infinite small point, everything seems to be slighty increased in size, it is not as easy as with the lorenz - philips combo to locate an object, imaging and localisation is not the strong point of this combo,
   
  but
   
  if you don't want to get the music analyzed and presented by the amp instead just want to take a bath in the music this combo has an overwhelming soundstage width and depth and feeling for all the information that puts everything together to a spacy and roomy sound happening. also this combo sound like you added +3db bass.
   
  i switched to my original, unmodded grado sr 325is and here i must say 'wow' again.
   
  the grado adds the analytical clear highs to the sound signature of the combo, the result is excellent, i have not heard the grado sr325is sounding that way and that good - great soundstage depth - clear, precise enough - not even the idea of harsh sounding highs - great bass and bass impact.
   
  could be a great combo for brighter, more analytical headphones. will listen to this combo again with my t5p (after having repaired the cable/jack -only the right channel working at the moment).
   
  edit:
   
  i forgot that i own an akg k701 - just plugged it in starting listening to paul simon - songs for the capeman - born in puerto rico - this combo not only adds some warmth to the k701 but while the soundstage of the k701 always was very wide this combo adds the soundstage depth i was always missing before!!! 
   
  have the feeling that with this (unbelievable good, exceptional, outstanding ...) amp i will start not only owning but now listening to the k701 more often.


----------



## ianmedium

Now you have me thinking that perhaps instead of the DL92 Lorenz the Radiotechnique DL92 might be a similar approach with the Lorenz DF91, I will see!

It is great as well as we have two sets of headphones that are the same, well almost, the PF's and T5P's. I can't wait for you to listen with the T5P's, not quite as deep sounding as the PF's but the soundstage has more pin point accuracy I feel and there is a more life sized feeling to the performance.

As to the K701's, I used to own a pair and I feel 99% of the negative comment about them were more to do with the amplification rather than any shortcomings of the headphones, your thoughts seem to confirm that!

Keep em' coming GG, this is fascinating!

Oh, one thing that I noticed last night when I swapped back to the phillips/lorenz combo, the lights under the tubes appeared dimmer. I then realized that it correlated with the fact that these tubes are the absolutely most silent of silent in terms of ting noise when the case is tapped or volume turned. I realized why now, they have the thickest glass bases of any of the tubes I have!


----------



## GermanGuy

i have listened to the telefunken df91 - telefunken dl92 set:
   
  the tubes are really nos - even the plastic foil around had to be opened. soundwise i must say that this is a really good combo. if you call the valvo - valvo combo analytical and the lorenz - philips combo magical and beautiful you can call the telefunken - telefunken combo just honest. this combo presents the music just as it is, you will miss nothing (as long as it is in the recording), but this combo also will add nothing you may wish or want. this combo sounds very similar to the non existing sound signature of the headstage arrow 4g (but on a much higher level) like the famous wire with amplification.
   
  recommended (if you like this kind of presentation)!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay - time for some pictures (out of camera, only resized, unedited). you may see some fingerprints on the tubes, but i didn't want to clean them not to destroy the printing on the tubes:


----------



## ianmedium

Love those pictures! You have confirmed that I have a pair of Telefunkens that are not Telefunkens as well. I heard none of what you describe with my pair. I tell you what thought, your are making me think it is time to slot the Marconi's back into place. I have not listened to those since getting the Phillips!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





woodcans said:


>


 
   
  Love the amber LED glow...


----------



## GermanGuy

just listened to the siemens df91 - siemens dl92 combo:
   
  this is by far the best one manufacturer combo:
   
  if the analytical valvo - valvo combo sounds like a 'domina' and you feel a little forced to listen to and being penetrated by the music, the telefunken combo says 'you can listen to me, that is the sound, enjoy it or not', and the lorenz - philips combo just let you sit down in the armchair at the fireplace, offering you whisky and cigar, putting your shoes off saying 'relax and dream, feel safe and comfortable, don't think of anything, enjoy the music, we take care of all the rest', the siemens combo is just between the telefunken combo and the lorenz - philips combo.
   
  listening at moderate to higher volume you feel actively invited to listen to the music, actively selecting and listening to a great presentation, lots of detail, realistic soundstage, it's more like riding a horse than watching a movie of that. i find the siemens combo much more enjoyable than the telefunken combo.
   
  if you listen at lower to moderate volume this combo is nearly as relaxing as the lorenz - philips combo, you now see the movie, not actively riding the horse, just watching and enjoying.
   
  highly recommended!
   
  siemens df91 - philips dl92 combo:
   
  with the philips, bass weight and texture is improved, a part of that swinging sound i love the lorenz - philips combo for. interestingly i feel that the siemens - philips combo sounds slightly warmer than the lorenz - philips combo.
   
  back to the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo:
   
  the lorenz adds this magic sweetness and swinging micro details to instruments, strings, voices, so together with the bass texture and weight of the philips this is really the dream team!
   
   
  a short summary - related to only my tube collection:
   
  the philips dl92 is a must in my tube collection and is available in the market.
   
  the lorenz df91 is a dream if you get one, sorry two!
   
  if you have a slightly warmer or neutral headphone the siemens df91 - siemens dl92 combo is easily available and (more than) worth a try!
   
  if you have a neutral to slightly brighter sounding headphone, the siemens df91 - philips dl92 combo is easily available and also (more than) worth to fill the gap until you get a lorenz df91.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> I've been pretty occupied recently and just being able to monitor this thread from sidelines.
> And it's interesting to see how this discussion continues to develop.
> 
> It's also pretty exciting to hear that some of our friends here will get their units in few days.
> ...


 

 we should combine our efforts as our tube collections seem to complement each others.
   
  i will make and send the cleaning kits to our worldwide distributors starting july, 22th (holiday start date).


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





kcee said:


> Is this the philips dl 92 you guys are talking about ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DL92-DL-92-3S4-PHILIPS-NOS-NEW-OWN-BOX-/370837785747?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item5657a78c93


 

 yes, and i also want to mention that this is a trustable and experienced tube seller i know, had bought my philips there, also had some telephone conversations!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> just listened to the siemens df91 - siemens dl92 combo:
> 
> this is by far the best one manufacturer combo:
> 
> ...




Fascinating insights GG. I agree, the Phillips brings extra weight and texture and I think this is why it is such a perfect pairing with the Lorenz. I would agree as well that the Siemens/ Lorenz combo on reflection is slightly warmer sounding, though I think instead of warmer, perhaps sweeter. The Siemens are a "sweet" tube where as though the Lorenz is sweet also it has a little more "bite" to it which allows one to discern instrument placement a little better and I feel give a slightly more accurate picture of strings texture and type(gut, steel, nylon), that added detail you talk of!

I agree as well, the Phillips is a must and thankfully easily available and as I have said before, pair them with Siemens or Mil-spec Sylvania's and you come within a hairs breadth of the Phillips/Lorenz combo.

All these wonderful thoughts have made up my mind to plug in the Marconi's later today. From memory they add a touch more "air" to the Phillips/Lorenz combo whilst not losing the underpinning!

Have you found what I find that the "thicker, deeper" tubes such as the Phillips sound better in the 3S4 stage? I have Mullards from the same factory as my Phillips and putting them in the 1T4 stage and a lighter tube in the 3S4 stage does not give as satisfactory a result as it being the other way round!


----------



## GermanGuy

the only non german tube i have is the philips dl92 but in an earlier post i wrote - 'i found the same' i.e. the df91s seem to be important for the lighter, fine details while the dl92s seem to have more influence in the bass / warmth area.
   
  i totally agree with your sound description of the different siemens / lorenz df91 sound, it is exactly the point i found not the words for so writing ' i feel ...'.
   
  would be happy if you could repost a link where to order exactly the mil spec sylvania tubes you mentioned as being so good that i want to order a set (and it is so easy to follow your recommendations because they are always excellent!).


----------



## GermanGuy

just looked for the translation of 'insights'. i assume you mean my way to describe the different sound signatures.  i found it rather complicated to repeat to describe all the different sound properties of the different tube sets but much easier to describe my feelings when listening to them. nevertheless i hope that this descriptions give you a feeling about my opinion of the different tube sets and also help you to take a decision whether to buy them or not.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - checked my t5p to also post some impressions with the t5p and the tu-05, but the left driver is dead silent. because of the left channel contact problems before i assume that it is not the driver but the cable. cutted it twise, but the problem is not on the connectors side, so i have to make a completely new cable first.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I think your way of describing the different traits of the tubes is perfect!

I don't think it could be done any better.

I am sorry I missed your post agreeing with me about the way the tubes work 3S4/1T4 and which way round is best.

I a, still so relieved that you and woodcans feel the same way I do with this amp, I am really happy for you both owning this wonderful amp!

It looks like the source for the Sylvania 1T4's has sold out but I will check and see if Robert in Vienna has any of the 3S4's left which I find a really wonderful pairing with the Lorenz's

Can't wait to get home and try the Marconi's again!


----------



## GermanGuy

wonderful! i am really interested in how the marconi's sound at a second look.  there is only one 'one manufacturer set' in my queue, the ultrons, but as i remember you were that interested in the valvo df91 red label that firstly i will listen to them!


----------



## ianmedium

My goodness GG, I wish I had your talent for these things, I a Luddite in all things technical, I am really looking forward to your thoughts on this combination!


----------



## ianmedium

Very interested to hear your thoughts on the Ultrons and red labels. Am I right in thinking the red label is for medical use?


----------



## GermanGuy

dear sirs, 
   
 i have a new dream set! VALVO DF91 RED LABEL - PHILIPS DL92
   
to honor this combo and especially the valvo df91 i continue to write this with red letters.
   
if the sound of the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo can be called beautiful and magical, then the valvo df91 - philips dl92 combo is the david copperfield version.
   
this is just the sound i was ever desirering, looking for, dreamed of, .... .
   
all the pysical reactions i described when listening to the lorenz - philips combo are there, but even more relaxing, more beautiful, more magical.
   
just listening to ricki lee jones - pop pop - i won't grow up - wow, the voice, warm, every detail is there, precise, beautiful, she is singing in front of you. the bass quality and texture is unbelievable, goes lower in frequency, the decay is superb. the bass chello on the left, you could draw a milli second timeline of the attack and decay for each milli second exactly being able to exactly describe the sound of the chello and the string at each moment.
   
if the lorenz - philips combo has that swinging sound, this is swinging to the square!
   
the guitar on the right - i never heard a guitar presented in this way where you can clearly differentiate the sound coming from the body and the part coming from the strings but in the same moment the guitar is presented as one instrument, really every sound aspect and part / detail covered.
   
the men / bass singers around or behind ricki lee jones sound so realistic that you can feel and nearly see them.
   
it's just an overwhelming, warm, detailed, beautiful and effortless presentation, you can hear the smallest detail, from top to low end, and i don't know how to describe, but everything is so perfectly fitting together that there is absolutely no need to actively listen to or thinking of a detail or whatever, the presentation is just perfect, you can just listen and enjoy the music, there is absolutely no brain activity needed to look for a detail or to understand or think of were the singers are, were are the instruments located, what is the size of the recording room, every information is there and completely presented, nothing left with the need to think about.
   
p.s. please nobody asking me if i am willing to sell my lorenz now


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Very interested to hear your thoughts on the Ultrons and red labels. Am I right in thinking the red label is for medical use?


 

 i was told that it is the long life military version!


----------



## ianmedium

And of course naturally the way these things go the red label Valvo's are as rare as the Lorenz's!

You know, I had a feeling about those red labels!

I will be home soon and plug in the Marconi's as from what I recall I think they will deliver what your getting with this combination going by your descriptions!

Arghh, why are the best sounding tubes also the rarest???

It's like why does your toast always fall butter side down! :rolleyes:


----------



## GermanGuy

at least for the toast i can say that it is the ratio between the length of the side the toast is rotating around and the distance the toast is falling. has to do with the conversion of potential energy into movement and rotational energy. and bad luck toast and kitchen furniture have just the sizes so that every time .......


----------



## ianmedium

Funny, you really are Heath Robinson! 

On to something else!

When I find out good things my first instinct is to share those good things so that others can enjoy them. Seeing a good company do well feeds my soul. So, having now had Anak's, GG's and Woodcans thoughts echo mine on this wonderful amp I felt it would be appropriate to write to some pro audio reviewers asking them to consider this amp to review as I feel Shikada San deserves much success with his designs.

First off was a personal letter to Srajan over at 6moons. It has become one of my favourite review sites and I thought their ethos and likes would fit firmly in with those of ASP. What I did not realize was that my email would be published!

There is some personal stuff in there but heck, I have used that personal stuff in my work as a consultant so it is already out there. Gloss over that if you will and just see what his response is. I am hoping to have piqued his interest so that he reviews the amp's!

http://www.6moons.com/lettersfeedback/lettersfeedback.html


----------



## ianmedium

Sometimes one forgets how good something is when there are other things that take ones attention away.

Reading GG's thoughts on the red Valvo's I pulled out my Marconi's. I have not listened to them for some time having been fascinated with the Phillips.

What a shock! I forgot how holographic, rich and detailed these tubes are, especially in combination with the Lorenz's. Choosing some acoustic guitar (from the excellent MA recordings Krushevo album) like GG experience with the Red Valvo's there is not only resonance within the body but outside so as to create an overall picture of the performance. But it is fingers on strings that the Marconi's are so intoxicating with. One not only hears the 'pluck" of the string but one feels it takes time for that pluck to be completed, like it hangs in its own acoustic space to be savoured, none of the other combinations portrays this as well.

Texture, oh texture, it is like the musicians are weaving a musical pattern before ones ears so rich is it in detail and feeling.

There is only one downside to these Marconi's but it is minor and does not affect the sound and that is that they are lively on the ting ting front! Pressing the keys on my 801 will set off a ting! But, it is only then, otherwise these are deadly silent tubes in operation and for the sonic they give I can forgive them this small detail as the music is so intoxicating!

I think I will listen this evening to the past few weeks recordings in Hi-Rez that I have purchased as I have not heard them through the Marconi's.. Can't wait!


----------



## kcee

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> dear sirs,
> 
> i have a new dream set! VALVO DF91 RED LABEL


 
   
  do you have a set of the valvo df91 standard labels to test the differences, in your opinion ?
  It looks like the standard valvo df91, with the white or silver label are easier to come by.
   
  or maybe ian has tried these already, its becoming hard to remember who has what and what is good haha.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i think i start to get ill, infected by the tube rolling virus, so here are some very preliminary impressions:
> 
> valvo df91 - valvo dl92:
> 
> ...


 
  kcee - posted this earlier.


----------



## woodcans

Quickly, as I have precious little listening much less reading time. 

GG, love the photos!! Nice!

Even happier to learn you like the valvos. I have a pair and will try them ASAP. 

Apologies to all regarding lack of impressions. I have had a paucity of listening time this weekend, much to my dismay.


----------



## ianmedium

No worries, I am just sorry your so busy, it must be frustrating not being able to listen, hopefully soon you will get to have a nice long listen!


----------



## woodcans

Well, due to lack of listening time, I have had to go out of order from my initial listing of 5 albums to break in the 05.
   
  Having said that, it has been quite a learning experience.
   
  First of all, Ian is right, the upgraded volume pot is phenomenal. The only other volume controller that is this transparent (that I have heard), resides in my NAD m51.
   
  Secondly. This amp has a black, black background. Period.
   
  Thirdly. Even with the tubes, this amp extracts details that makes poor recordings sound as such.
   
  Fourthly, with the right music and the right source... in GG's words: *WOW!!*


----------



## woodcans

One last word before I spend some more time with the combo: Tera + 05 + Kaede, goodness. Seriously.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> No worries, I am just sorry your so busy, it must be frustrating not being able to listen, hopefully soon you will get to have a nice long listen!


 
   
  Enjoying a two hour hiatus of audio bliss.
   
  Ian, I truly thank you for keeping (your) thread alive. This is a remarkable piece of equipment. I can tell that I will be enjoying it for years to come. ( even if I never aquire a pair of Lorenz ).


----------



## woodcans

I will try and stop 'gushing' soon. Detail retrieval is screwing 'off the charts'. I have had so much fun the last few hours.... just love it!!
   
(this is no newbie bs. it's the 'real deal')


----------



## ianmedium

I am just so happy that others such as yourself are now experiencing this amp. The detail as you say is so off the charts, amazing that an amp with such levels of detail retrieval can be so rich and musical at the same time. Also,such a dark background as you say!

I hope others get a chance to listen to Nagra Tube equipment as I feel the TU-05 and Nagra's have so many similar traits I feel.


----------



## CJG888

Maybe it will work well with the DT48...


----------



## ianmedium

cjg888 said:


> Maybe it will work well with the DT48...




I don't know the 48's but I know my T5P's love it!


----------



## CJG888

The DT48 was Beyer's first stereo headphone, and I think (please correct me if I'm wrong) one of the first dynamic headphones in mass production anywhere in the world. It was designed to work with low-power valve equipment, is easy to drive and has a flat response and good detail retrieval (even if dynamics and frequency extremes are curtailed). 

I nearly bought a pair last year (waited too long, alas). Second-hand, they are not expensive.

Nagra used to sell a re-badged version with their open-reel decks.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> I just thought, your in Japan, there the tube is known as the 1T4SF so have a local search for that.. Perhaps you will come across a hidden stash of "TEN" tubes which are meant to sound wonderful Japanese made tubes!


I bought 2xNEC instead as the shop only had 1xTEN. I hold the 1T4TSF is compatible? Also bought 2xTelefuken.


----------



## ianmedium

I just went back to my messages on FB with Shikada San and he says in Japan the 1T4TSF is the same as the European 1T4T..



"One of my owner (user of 1T4 SF) Say, It seems same and battery life became longer."

I am really interested in hearing what the NEC's sound like, Looking at GG's comments about his Tele's I think they may be a great match for the 06' as well.

Hopefully you can find a pair of "Ten's" I am intrigued to hear what they are like as Shikada San says they sound great with the amp!
I wonder how long it will be before your amp is delivered, I would imagine you will be one of, if not the first customer of the 06'!


----------



## GermanGuy

just woke up so an (early) good morning from germany. as i am typing, it's 7:30 am here. often and so also today i start the (weekend) day with listening to some music as the first action of the day, only preparing some coffee before. i do this because your brain and ears are absolutely free and open, fresh and ready, i usually use this time to prove my listening experience of the last day, whether this is a grado mod or now a dream amp - tube combo. 
   
  up to now i used the short interconnect part of the vorzüge amp duo to connect amp and player.
   
  but i now switched to the interconnect i made with the axmann 4 wire single core pure silver axion iii cable.
   
  wow. using this interconnect for the music is like wiping and cleaning a former dirty window, it cleans up the whole spectrum, the effortless sweetnees and beautiful sound is even more remarkable now.
   
  p.s. to understand why i can use this cable as interconnect where before i mentioned to have it used as headphone cable is easy. for my grado mods to test different cables i made a prototype headphone cable only from the drivers to the y split but replaced the y split by a 3.5 mm female stereo jack, so i can test any cable and later also use it as interconnect.
   
  p.s. (2) i switched to another interconnect i made out of a piece of grado 8 wire headphone cable. this cable also has this 'swinging sound' property,  instruments seem to be slightly larger, using this cable is like using a magnifier glass for each single instrument and then putting everything together again to one large sound picture. this cable is not the last word in pin point imaging and localisation but outstanding in presenting and extracting how the instruments interact with each other, resonances, echoes, vibrations, it gives an overwhelming feeling for the space.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> I just went back to my messages on FB with Shikada San and he says in Japan the 1T4TSF is the same as the European 1T4T..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Tens were the same price as the NECs. Dunno if they sound the same. I was told the SF is wound (there's winding?) at 1/2 the length of the US 1T4(?) so battery lasts longer. I know -nothing- about tubes but just regurgitating what I was told.


----------



## GermanGuy

ultron df91 - ultron dl92 combo:
   
  a niece surprise as this is a nice and sweet sounding combo. the only thing i miss a little bit is texture in general and in the bass area especially, bass goes not as deep as with the dream set.
   
  i would prefer this combo to the valvo df91 - valvo dl92 combo.
   
  the main downside is that i was told that ultron just bought whatever was available only branding it with the ultron label, so could be like winning the jack pot or not.
   
  nevertheless much better than the stock tubes.
   
  ultron df91 - philips dl92 combo:
   
  bass extension and texture are back, but the sound is somewhat unbalanced, bass a little soft, i prefer the ultron - ultron combo.
   
  p.s. i worked through nearly 20 combinations of tubes now to as fast as possible give you my impressions, so hopefully this will be a first decision base for one or another of you to buy or not to buy some of the german tubes i wrote about.
   
  only the telefunken 1u4 is waiting to listen to, but the major work is done. 
   
  i listened to all the tubes with my grado style headphone i posted a picture of before at medium impedance setting.


----------



## GermanGuy

to complement my postings about the different tube sets here are pictures of all sets not posted up to now (for the photography fans: out of camera, olympus E5, zuiko digital macro f3.5 35mm, camera set to high saturation and contrast to better see the printings on the tubes, WB set to 2700 kelvin, only resized, unedited):
   
  lorenz:

   
  valvo:

   
  ultron:

   
  telefunken:

   
  siemens:

   
  stock tubes:

   
  all tubes together: 

   

   

   
  p.s. while preparing everything for the photo shoots i got an impression of real tube rolling two lorenz tubes rolling from the desk falling down onto the floor, but good luck no damage.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Quickly, as I have precious little listening much less reading time.
> 
> GG, love the photos!! Nice!
> 
> ...


 

 it's a honor to get this comment from a master of photography!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Maybe it will work well with the DT48...


 

 which version of the dt48 exactly do you own?


----------



## CJG888

I don't yet (unfortunately), but am looking at getting a pair.

As the later models suffered from less treble roll-off, it will probably be the 25 Ohm DT48e, 1970s or later.

I just have a suspicion it might work with the ASP amps...


----------



## GermanGuy

i just wanted to post 'nothing heard from smail1966 for a long time ?!' but as i see you are just online!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> I don't yet (unfortunately), but am looking at getting a pair.
> 
> As the later models suffered from less treble roll-off, it will probably be the 25 Ohm DT48e, 1970s or later.
> 
> I just have a suspicion it might work with the ASP amps...


 

 i am sure you already have seen the nice article on innerfidelity about this headphone:
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/historic-beyerdynamic-dt-48-e-25-ohm


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
   
  I'm still here, just been a bit preoccupied with work and a family illness.
   
  Normal (posting) service will be resumed soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i just wanted to post 'nothing heard from smail1966 for a long time ?!' but as i see you are just online!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

inspired by the glowing ring around the tu-05's volume knob, i think of making an outer housing to protect the amp from any damage, could call it 'AMP 9000' based on a famous design one or another may have seen before (sample front design attached)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## GermanGuy

a quick'n dirty picture (taken with my tablet's camera) of my new 'play'-station:

  i nearly forgot i made this short interconnect adjustable in length and more important it sounds better than all the cables i mentioned before!


----------



## AnakChan

Somewhere in here, I may be lucky and find another Ten 1T4SF :-
   

   
  Otherwise here are my tube purchases for the day, Telefunken 1T4/DF91 & NEC 1T4-SF :-


----------



## CJG888

germanguy said:


> cjg888 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't yet (unfortunately), but am looking at getting a pair.
> ...




I'm not at all put off by this article, as I am quite aware of what this headphone can and can't do. On frequency range and dynamics, they are now clearly outdated. What keeps me interested is the promise of clear, detailed, liquid midrange. They are known to "do" some genres extremely well (vocal, instrumental, acoustic jazz), and to fail miserably (by modern standards) at others (orchestral, anything electronic). In some ways, this is similar to the strengths/weaknesses profile of the FAD Piano Fortes, which is why I thought that Ianmedium might be interested. It is certainly the reason why I am interested!

I would not suggest that anyone uses DT48s as their primary headphone any more than I would recommend anyone to use a 1962 Triumph TR4 as their only car!

Anyway, I don't want to derail this thread, as it is supposed to be about the ASP amps, not the DT48.


----------



## GermanGuy

i am just listening to this sheffield lab cd with my 'play'-station:

  only one word - breathtaking!


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, I woke up Sunday morning to something I never thought I would see on this thread.. 14 new unread posts!! Wonderful!

GG, I love all the pictures of the tubes, thank goodness the rolling tubes survived! I must admit I am over cautious with these things but then my mind is cast back to their original intended purpose which was military radio sets and think how tough an environment they had to survive back then!

What is most fascinating it that it seems the stock tubes have been changed to what looks like GE's, is this correct GG and Woodcans? I have some GE's and they are very nice sounding tubes!

Anak, those tubes look wonderful, I am so looking forward to hearing what the NEC'S sound like and am really looking forward to you finding a pair of "Ten's"!

As to the inner fidelity link, well, he trashed my T5P's and I must admit I have lost all confidence in his reviews due to that as his thoughts made absolutely no sense to what I hear and what others who's ears I trust hear from these headphones.. Goodness knows what he would say about the PF's, I sure hope he never gets a chance to listen to them!

Last night I spent a wonderful 4 hours listening to so much music with the Marconi/ Lorenz set up, Got lost in Beethoven, Janos Staker, Dave Brubeck, Horace Silver and Sarah Vaughn, I went from full scale Orchestra to intimate Jazz club, from Audiophile recordings to simple Mono tapes made in the 40's transferred to digital. All were captivating, all engrossing!


----------



## Boringer

Just reached home from neighboring country and successfully brought my third batch of tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  They occupied most of my luggage's space and fortunately I didn't face any trouble with the authority. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!%20The%20Tubes...%20%3A)






   
  Once again, i would like to say thanks to my friend and his family who got lot of troubles because of these tubes shipments.
   
Btw, the progress in this thread is tremendously amazing and I have to trace few pages back soon to cover my trails.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my Goodness Boringer, I think you take the roll now off Tube Roller extrodinare! It sounds like your smuggling contraband rather than tubes.. Very cold war, which is appropriate seeing as pretty much all of these were made in that time!

Now, tell us what brands you have amongst all of those!


----------



## Boringer

Hahaha... Very well said Ian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Btw, I think the amount of these tubes are still less than yours and GG's inventory.
   
  Frankly speaking I lost counts and I'll get back with the list soon. 
  I have to trace back the orders and cross check with the items received.
  Clumsy.. clumsy me...


----------



## GermanGuy

the stock tubes my amp was delivered with are rca 1u4 and GE 3s4. had to look for a picture on ebay to compare it to my tubes, the printing on the ge's is nearly unreadable.
   
  i am not that careful with my tubes, at the moment all of them are out of their card boxes, to be honest, i spent so much time this weeks in preparing everything for the amp, experiments, taking photos, posting my impressions, listening to different tube sets, that my one room apartement at the moment looks like the combination of a hidden galvanic alchemist cave and a electronics, hobby and tool store (with exceptional good hifi departement of course) during the end of year inventory check everything lying around, and the workbench of a radio repair service.
   
  i mostly agree with what you posted about your opinion of tyll hertsens headphone reviews, in general he seems not to be a fan of brighter sounding headphones and having listened to headphones like the sennheiser momentum or the philips fidelio 's i often can not agree with his ratings (but for example i also found no way to get used to the hifiman he500 sound).
   
  i posted the link because i had the plots of the midcentric frequency range in mind instinctively thinking of the midcentric fad pf's.
   
  never red the innerfidelity review of the t5p, will have a look at that!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Hahaha... Very well said Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 my tube count will be 47 after the ken rad's have arrived!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - how much time does the amp need to get fully charged after beeing empty based on your experience?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> to complement my postings about the different tube sets here are pictures of all sets not posted up to now (for the photography fans: out of camera, olympus E5, zuiko digital macro f3.5 35mm, camera set to high saturation and contrast to better see the printings on the tubes, WB set to 2700 kelvin, only resized, unedited):
> 
> lorenz:
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have had the problem of 'real tube rolling' before. It can be a heart stopper. I enjoyed browsing your very nicely organized tube shots. Now I feel compelled to get my mess of scattered tubes/boxes in order. But I'd rather go listen instead.


----------



## ianmedium

[
quote name="GermanGuy" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/960#post_9615408"]ianmedium - how much time does the amp need to get fully charged after beeing empty based on your experience?
[/quote]

I must admit I have never timed it but I think around three hours..now, this is important! Shikada san advises never to allow the battery to drain fully. Partly for battery life but also it may trip the protection circuit and shut down the amp. If that happens simply plug in the amp and it will reset it.

Interesting to see the stock tubes have changed, I feel for the better though if I did it over again I would order sans tubes.


----------



## ianmedium

sorry for the typos..typing from my luddite cell phone..I loathe phones!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> sorry for the typos..typing from my luddite cell phone..I loathe phones!


 

 yeah, i know! i did all my postings and photo resizing on my tablet, sometimes i need five edit cycles to clean a post from typing errors. but in the meantime my typing speed increased at least by a factor of 3x!


----------



## GermanGuy

nothing else to do so i started to make a protective carrying pocket for the tu-05, player and some additional parts (charger, cables).
   
  today i made the protective inner part:
   

   
  it is made out of cutted pieces of felt 8mm thick. i used a special glue based on rubber that is flexible and heat resistant up to 120 degrees celsius (made to repair clothes).
   
  i cut all the holes needed to fully use the amp into the felt:
   

   

   

   

   
  as next steps i will
   
  - cut the felt into shape
  - put some leather around it and
  - provide a pocket for the player
  - provide some side pockets for chargers and cables
  - provide a carrying strap


----------



## ianmedium

Is there no end to your skills GG, I am in awe of your capabilities! It looks wonderful.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Is there no end to your skills GG, I am in awe of your capabilities! It looks wonderful.


 

 thank you very much for your statement and your appreciation for this construction.
   
  how to say, sometimes i wish i had only one skill where i am really perfect instead of dozens where i am just good, it would be much easier to stay focussed and beeing successfull in one area than always sitting between 10 things you are interested to do at the same time.


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, judging by your actions here GG I think your selling yourself short!

The great thing about really good replay equipment, the whole point of it in fact is that one desires to explore music more.

To that end I do not think there is a week goes by that I am not purchasing something from HDTT! I love their attention to detail in transfering historic recordings either from tape or LP to high definition digital. One forgets that your listening to digital as the music is so intoxicating.

My latest purchase is downloading as I type and this is the review for it!

http://audaud.com/2009/07/handel-preis-der-tonkunst-schubert-salve-regina-d-386-mozart-exsultate-jubilate-k-165-laudamus-te-from-mass-in-c-minor-k-427-teresa-stich-randall-sopranosaar-chamber-orchestrakarl-ri/


----------



## woodcans

GG: your dedication and production skills are impressive, to say the least.
   
  Ian, I haven't recently purchased from HDTT (or other hi-res sites, other than HDTracks), but you are tempting me.
   
  I find this to be the embodiment of the Tu-05's _black_ background, (ironically in the foreground here):


----------



## ianmedium

That is a stunning picture Woodcans, that is going to be my new desktop!

I really recommend HDTT, wonderful classical music!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> That is a stunning picture Woodcans, that is going to be my new desktop!
> 
> I really recommend HDTT, wonderful classical music!




Thanks Ian! That is high praise. Much appreciated!!


----------



## GermanGuy

it fits!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> if you search the 'post your grado mods' thread (germanguy) you will find some basic articles and also some samples of my ideas and concepts to build grado style headphones including a lot of pictures.
> 
> the headphone you see on the picture above is my latest and by far best build where i tried to combine all the ideas and experience in one headphone combining resolution and detail of my first mods with that great bass extension and texture resulting out of a full wooden inner construction. it really sounds as i tried to describe above. i spent nearly two month only in fine tuning and optimizing the sound.


 
   
  Geez GG... That's excellent...!
  Now I'm wondering how actually your Grado sounds. Makes me excited.
   
  Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Its a Franken-Grado.....


 
   
  Indeed it is.....


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> my signature now contains a new amp!


 
  Congratz GG.
  You're having a wonderful list of inventory there, mate. 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Any help you need just ask but I think the most important thing that GG has confirmed is replace the stock tubes right away with something better as it will really help you find out what this amp can truly do!


 
   
  Thanks Ian.
  Your kind advice are always highly appreciated.


----------



## Boringer

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


woodcans said:


> Fourthly, with the right music and the right source... in GG's words: *WOW!!*


 
   


woodcans said:


> Enjoying a two hour hiatus of audio bliss.
> 
> Ian, I truly thank you for keeping (your) thread alive. This is a remarkable piece of equipment. I can tell that I will be enjoying it for years to come. ( even if I never aquire a pair of Lorenz ).


 
   
   


   

  Quote: 





woodcans said:


>


 
   
  Another happy owner...
  Yeahhh... My excitement grows each days.
   
  Another great shot you have there woodcans.
  Looking forward to see more great pictures and impressions on this wonderful amp.


----------



## Boringer

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Quote:


germanguy said:


> okay - time for some pictures (out of camera, only resized, unedited). you may see some fingerprints on the tubes, but i didn't want to clean them not to destroy the printing on the tubes:


 
   


boringer said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   


  GG... another great shots you have there.
  Just wondering, how did you get that "blueish" color effect?


----------



## Boringer

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


germanguy said:


> it fits!


 
   


 
  It looks wonderful GG.
But I just wondering, how about the heat from the amp itself and especially those tubes


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Somewhere in here, I may be lucky and find another Ten 1T4SF :-


 
  Wooow... what a stack of tubes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  AnakChan... just wondering if you may find the Lorenz or Marconi or the Red Label there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   


anakchan said:


> Otherwise here are my tube purchases for the day, Telefunken 1T4/DF91 & NEC 1T4-SF :-


 
   
  Those tubes looks wonderful.


----------



## Boringer

Guys, especially Ian and GG, your discussion on tube rolling are beyond imagination.
  Thanks for kindly sharing your thoughts with us.
  Please keep them coming guys.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> we should combine our efforts as our tube collections seem to complement each others.
> 
> i will make and send the cleaning kits to our worldwide distributors starting july, 22th (holiday start date).


 
  I wish I can contribute something here.
   
  Wow... Thanks for that GG. I'm looking forward to get your cleaning kit since my tubes are starting to piling up now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> dear sirs,
> i have a new dream set! VALVO DF91 RED LABEL - PHILIPS DL92


 
   
  That's sounds great GG.
  I remember that there were some discussions about this red-label in previous post, but I hardly find it.
  Do you mind to share where to get this amazing tubes then?


----------



## Boringer

I'm finalizing my tube listing. Hopefully will get them tonight.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> It looks wonderful GG.
> But I just wondering, how about the heat from the amp itself and especially those tubes


 
  If you look at the pictures posted before, there is a slit provided on both sides at the position the tubes are glowing, but the tubes are (low) energy saving tubes, they are just hand warm.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Guys, especially Ian and GG, your discussion on tube rolling are beyond imagination.
> Thanks for kindly sharing your thoughts with us.
> Please keep them coming guys.
> 
> ...


 
  there was only one set used aviailable (as part of the sets mr. künzig organized to get from another tube seller. you may remember that 20 times two sets bunch of tubes i preordered and  gave my guarantee to and did buy everything that was not ordered by otheres.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> If you look at the pictures posted before, there is a slit provided on both sides at the position the tubes are glowing, but the tubes are (low) energy saving tubes, they are just hand warm.


 
  Ahaa.. That's explained... Thanks.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> GG... another great shots you have there.
> Just wondering, how did you get that "blueish" color effect?


----------



## ianmedium

I don't think heat is an issue with this amp, as GG states the tubes are low energy. The warmest I have felt them was after 4 hours of continual listening and then they were the temperature of tepid water, no more. I think the only thing i would consider as far as head with that lovely thick case would be where the position of the battery and transformers are but I do not think even that is a concern.

Last night I listened to the my latest download from HDTT (mentioned in a post a few back). It is an odd recording as though it is stereo Teresa Stitch-Randall's voice is fully in the left earpiece but the orchestra is in full stereo, it is a Sixties recording after all and I see even the classical records were want to play around with this new fangled Stereo!

But this is the interesting thing, in spite of that and because this amp throws a big soundstage it did not feel annoying as it can with a less capable amp. All one did was be absorbed into the performances. I think outside of multi thousand dollar widebander horn speakers this is the best I have heard a Soprano's voice, absolutely no trace of sibilance, just pure and sweet and detailed. It was so magical that I went right from that to Beethovens Mass in C, another recording from HDTT (I make no apologies for harping on about this company as their quality is exceptional and their recordings interesting and beautiful and a perfect match for this amp) which is transformational in its beauty I feel!


----------



## Boringer

GG, thanks for sharing.
  With such effort, you really deserve to get great pictures. Bravo.
   
  Ian, thanks for the clarification on the heat too.


----------



## Boringer

I just finalized my tube listing for the early batches.
  Haven't get time though to cross check with the tubes received.
  Hopefully tomorrow then.
   
  Here is the table of my tubes so far:


----------



## Boringer

Maybe it's just me, but I think it's worth mentioning that this thread has been listed as the 6th most active thread today in HeadFi.


----------



## ianmedium

Holy shmoly! You and GG have definitely exceeded what I have, I am impressed, this will fill the coming month with both tube rolling and cleaning! 

You have quite a few American tubes in there, it will be interesting to see what you think of the different varieties. Also Ciftie, a French made tube from British maker Mazda who also made Brimar.

They are renowned for having a sweetness and clarity to them and very holographic.


----------



## Boringer

I really lost counts when did the tubes hunting.
  Even up to now, I believe I might missed something on the list.
  But frankly speaking, I was a bit surprised to realize that I've ordered that much.
   
  Ian, thanks again for such brief and precise description.
  It's really exciting to understand these tubes characteristics and their historical tributes.


----------



## ianmedium

My pleasure Boringer.

Your post had me thinking about the Cifte's as I have heard that are wonderful sounding, some of the best in fact.

I know I said I was done with tubes for a while but the Cifties piqued my interest so I thought I would have a casual look and low and behold a seller in France has a bunch of NOS/NIB mil-spec all from the same batch for sale and cheap so I thought what the heck!

Here is a link to them, great price for such good tubes, the only issue I can see is some staining on the boxes but I messages the seller and he assured me the tubes are first rate!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181171373581


----------



## ianmedium

Just been chatting to Fredric who is selling these tubes and he tells me he has 3S4's as well and many others not shown so I have asked him for more details of what he has.. Also mentioned the Lorenz's!! Keep our collective fingers crossed, I would love to see everyone have a set of those!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Just been chatting to Fredric who is selling these tubes and he tells me he has 3S4's as well and many others not shown so I have asked him for more details of what he has.. Also mentioned the Lorenz's!! Keep our collective fingers crossed, I would love to see everyone have a set of those!




Thanks a lot, Ian! Would love to try a pair of Lorenz. I also ordered a pair of Cifte's. looking forward to them.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> I just finalized my tube listing for the early batches.
> Haven't get time though to cross check with the tubes received.
> Hopefully tomorrow then.
> 
> Here is the table of my tubes so far:


 

 your tube list by far exceeds any exspectation one could have had. i strongly propose to buy a second amp for tube burn in!!!!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

some pictures of the materials, wood and leather i bought for the next steps of making my amp's protective carrying case, related to the fact that it is a tube amp i have a somewhat vintage looking style in mind:


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Geez GG... That's excellent...!
> Now I'm wondering how actually your Grado sounds. Makes me excited.
> 
> 
> Indeed it is.....


 

 i don't know where you are living but at least within europe it would be no problem (no customs) to send my grado to one of you for an expert review as i would be more than interested in another opinion about how they sound and suggestions how to further improve my headphone designs.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, your skills never cease to amaze me!
The attention to detail and the neatness of your work place speaks volumes of your considerate thought process! Can't wait to see the finished item an was just thinking how great it would look to have just a wooden finish to match your colourfly!

Just hada message from Fredric which I shall paste in its entirety hereas he gives a list of all the tubes available. Really helpfull fellow!


Dear Ian,

That is really nice. 2 persons have already bought 2 pairs.

So I was in my stock searching for tubes, it took me some time.

Here is what I have found:

3S4:

10 3S4 RT (Radiotechnie) new in their box.
2 used ones:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/1-lampe-3S4-Nippon-Electronic-ou-Sylvania-/181171546939?pt=FR_JG_Collections_Radios&hash=item2a2eaa6b3b#ht_500wt_710

1T4:

10 RT  (Radiotechnie) 
4 Miniwatt
3 RCA
2 GE
1 Tungsram
1 Sylvania
7 Mazda
1 Philips
1 Pope
1 Visseaux
1 Arcturus
1 Westhinghouse
1 Radiofoto Grammont

Regards,

Frederic


Woodcans, congrats my friend, I am looking forward to comparing notes on the sound, I see someone else purchased a pair.. I wonder who?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


>


 
   
  wow! the art of black and white photography at its best!


----------



## ianmedium

Just had another message from Fredric, he has no Lorenz but is going to ask his contacts.. Watch this space!


----------



## GermanGuy

here is a link to a not complete list of tube manufacturers:
   
  http://www.jacmusic.com/html/club/tube-brands1.pdf


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just had another message from Fredric, he has no Lorenz but is going to ask his contacts.. Watch this space!


 

 i assume the lorenz tube owners are excluded from watching !


----------



## ianmedium

Well, I am excluding myself as I know you will so that is the worlds only owners excluded 

I tell you, this Fredric is such a lovely chap to deal with, really helpful!


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> wow! the art of black and white photography at its best!




Thanks GG! Just for the record, that shot was taken with a color camera, unedited. The black and white effect is all natural, though not unintended. 


Edit: And I'm really enjoying your updates on your cover progress. Keep it up, looks really cool so far!


----------



## GermanGuy

after a long time not using them i remembered why i bought the tu-05 and plugged my fad pf viii in.
   
  what i hear is unbelievable homogenous, the cave like sound experience, and now i much better understand the postings in the fad appreciation thread. all the harsh resonances i had the feeling to hear before are away, a beautiful and relaxing sound, black silent background (between two tracks i had a look at both amp and player if one of them would be out of battery) and so sweet and nice, real magic. goog luck that i avoided to post anything in the fad thread before having this amp.
   
  right now i am listening to windham hill records - cinema. the windham hill recordings seem to be perfectly made for the piano fortes.
   
  if one of you have some of the windham hill cd's, you should give them the chance to be listened to with this amp and the piano fortes!
   
  highly recommended!
   
   
  i looked for the translation of a german word, the shown result was 'goose bumps', i think no need to explain why i was looking for that ...


----------



## ianmedium

I was listening this morning to the Teresa Stitch-Randall download via the PF's simply stunning, so creamy and rich and yet so detailed and at the same time relaxing and as you say GG, inky black, I think it quite a feat for a tube amp to be so quiet. I often wonder if that is not in part down to battery power. I love battery powered devices as they negate mains dirt in the signal. The Nagra I so often compare this amp to is battery driven also and is so silent and grain free just like this amp!

I agree also about the Windham Hill recordings, just beautifully done!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Its a Franken-Grado.....


 

 and i tought it would be a German(Guy)-Grado,
  but as Franken is a region in germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
  or do you really mean the screw***stone sorry screw***stein


----------



## GermanGuy

i also love battery powered devices and especially that a lot of problems with hum of a standard power supply or RF and high frequency interferences and noise of a switching power supply can't appear. i developed combined analog and digital parallel computing high speed online measurement systems for more than five years and a notable part of the effort had to be spent for the proper design of the power supplies and solving all the problems with them.
  
 but i think the most important part of the story is that shikada san is a genius in developing tube amps, it's the combination of concepts, battery powered, the strong internal 2.2 ampere battery, the small batteries for the precise tube bias reference voltage, the selection of just this tube types (for example i could think that the low voltage and small heat results in less random electron movement and transmission, i.e. less noise than hotter driven tubes and amps).
  
 i am sure he had a specific vision in mind how to build the perfect tube amp and when listening to the result he is able to deliver with such a small amp i don't even could imagine but would be very interested to listen to the result when his first big amp is announced for sale!


----------



## ianmedium

I guess I should get myself a voltage meter as it is coming up for me to check those little bias batteries, It says every six months in the manual.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> I really lost counts when did the tubes hunting.
> Even up to now, I believe I might missed something on the list.
> But frankly speaking, I was a bit surprised to realize that I've ordered that much.
> 
> ...


 

 if you need someone for counting, i herewith offer your my willingness to do that, just send me your tubes .....


----------



## GermanGuy

charging and getting charged:
   
  at the moment i have to charge my tablet twise a day to read all the and write some posts. i have to charge my colorfly c4 twise a day, during night and after work to listen to music and also my amp is constantly asking for breakfast and dinner.
   
  the only things that get charged automatically are my bank account and my credit card.


----------



## ianmedium

So funny! Since I have been listening to a lot of Hi-Rez files on my HM801 I have to charge the thing a lot more than listening to wav files. Still, the 801 can be left plugged in all night, as can my iPad but one has to be careful with the amp, he does not recommend leaving it plugged in after full charge unless listening to music!

Still, all the fun I get out of this lot is worth the money, I drink very little (probably a couple of beers a month) don't smoke and my only other interests are watches and fountain pens and I am pretty much done with both of those, only a gold Rolex to go to have the dream team and this I consider the end of the road for portable though I may go for the 901, not sure yet.

The next big expense will be moving back to Europe and getting a home system!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Can't wait to see the finished item an was just thinking how great it would look to have just a wooden finish to match your colourfly!


 
   
  thanks a lot for this idea - i will follow this idea as you gave me the design direction i now can think about and had no good idea up to now.


----------



## ianmedium

I have not stopped thinking of it as a solution, considering old radio's ofter were wood and these tubes are for old radios plus that lovely looking colourfly it just seems a match made in heaven!
This is how I was thinking when I thought about it.


----------



## GermanGuy

so i should completely extract all parts of the tu-05 and make a wooden plate and housing desktop rebuild!!!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Ah no, not that literal! Think of it as an homage rather than actual!


----------



## GermanGuy

will try my best!


----------



## ianmedium

Coming from you that means it is going to look stunning!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> My pleasure Boringer.
> 
> Your post had me thinking about the Cifte's as I have heard that are wonderful sounding, some of the best in fact.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's interesting Ian.
  It could be the same seller that I bought the Cifte, thus I drop them an email as well asking for the 3S4 Cifte.
_EDIT : Just got reply from my seller, they don't have the 3S4 Cifte._
   
  My package also got the stain on the boxes but all the tubes are well protected.
  The following pictures were just taken since I believe you might be interested.
   
  The box:

   
  The tube:

   
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just been chatting to Fredric who is selling these tubes and he tells me he has 3S4's as well and many others not shown so I have asked him for more details of what he has.. Also mentioned the Lorenz's!! Keep our collective fingers crossed, I would love to see everyone have a set of those!


 


ianmedium said:


> Just had another message from Fredric, he has no Lorenz but is going to ask his contacts.. Watch this space!


   

  Yeahhh... This is so exciting.
  Let's hope we can hear the good news soon.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> your tube list by far exceeds any exspectation one could have had. i strongly propose to buy a second amp for tube burn in!!!!!!!


 
   
  I believe it came out of my own frustration since I don't have anything to play with.
  I kept on going for tube hunting. 
  Now... I am stuck with them... don't know what to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Second amp... hmmm... that's an interesting idea...


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i don't know where you are living but at least within europe it would be no problem (no customs) to send my grado to one of you for an expert review as i would be more than interested in another opinion about how they sound and suggestions how to further improve my headphone designs.


 
   
  Thanks GG, and I wish one day I have a chance to listen to your awesome headphone.
  But unfortunately, I live in a far east and I am by far not an audio expert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> if you need someone for counting, i herewith offer your my willingness to do that, just send me your tubes .....


 
   
  My pleasure, GG...


----------



## GermanGuy

the tungsol ken rad's vt174 - dl92 have just arrived:


----------



## ianmedium

Very much looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Mil-spec Tung-sols. In other types of tube they have an excellent reputation!

Boringer, That Cifte certainly looks the same. I know Fredric has two ebay stores That tube looks immaculate !


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Very much looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Mil-spec Tung-sols. In other types of tube they have an excellent reputation!
> 
> Boringer, That Cifte certainly looks the same. I know Fredric has two ebay stores That tube looks immaculate !


 
   
  Yeah... Me too... Looking forward to your excellent thoughts on those new tubes, GG.
   
  Ian, that explains then... He has two stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yup... those tubes are in excellent condition... Immaculate indeed...!
  I haven't had a chance to look for the other tubes... And the whole weeks are gone...


----------



## GermanGuy

available at your local pharmacy, this procuct perfectly cleans your ears from any dirt or previous listening sessions:


----------



## smial1966

Excellent, made by AUDI too, so it must have 'Vorsprung durch Technik' built in.

Cheers,
Andy.

quote name="GermanGuy" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1020#post_9621374"]available at your local pharmacy, this procuct perfectly cleans your ears from any dirt or previous listening sessions:



[/quote]


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am listening to the valvo red label df91 - tung-sol kenrad dl92 combo (vt combo) in comparison to the valvo red label df91 - philips dl92 combo (vp combo):
   
  if you call the vp combo sweet and relaxing  sounding you could call the vt combo overwhelming clear and precisely sounding (but only to explain their different preferences to present the music as both combo's are great sounding).
   
  here it starts to be a matter of taste, both sets are more than great, while the vp set stays to be my overall dream set independent of the music i listen to, the vt combo sometimes sounds superior (yes) depending on the music or your mood (but also sometimes inferior, mostly when listening to recordings where the information and feeling for space is based on the bass area and all the echoes and interferences).
   
  if you want to more actively listen to the music, the vt set has an overwhelming clarity, detail and micro detail, your eyes start to look (directed by the ears) in a specific direction at a specific distance and exactly at this position is the instrument, the detail you can hear and imagine to or nearly see (nevertheless able to sound relaxing at the same time).
   
  both combo's sound absolutely great, you can't call the vt combo bright as you can't call the vp combo dark, it is more the focus,  the vt set more looking at, resolving and analyzing the highs, while the vp set is more focussed on resolving and analyzing the bass for you.
   
  it is more like two of the same kind but different priority.
   
  how to say, with the vp combo the overall sound and great feeling for space, localisation, positioning and imaging  is built bottom up as a result of all the bass information, the echoes, the interferences.
   
  with the vt combo, the same is built top down as result and sum of all the pinpoint clear and precisely presented details.
   
  highly recommended!
   
  as summary i can't think of any music existing where you would not be able to reach audio nirvana if owning both sets!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

I think these two combos are very similar to my experience with the Lorenz/Marconi Siemens/Sylvania. The LM is like your VP and the SS is like your VT!

I must admit with my first experience of American tubes being the Stock tubes I was less than impressed compared to the European tubes but the Mil-Spec Sylvania's and from what your recounting, the Mil-spec Tung-Sols the Mil-spec US tubes are very different animals and far superior to the stock US tubes.. At least in this type of tube!
I am fascinated to see the Mazda's which are coming soon.. Yes, I said Mazda, not Cifte! When i saw he had the Mazda I went for those, they will be exactly the same as the Cifte as they are made in the same factory to the same specs but I just like the Mazda script more!!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, your the tech guru round here! Would this meter work for testing the batteries used in the bias section?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-LCD-Multimeter-Voltmeter-OHM-Meter-AMP-Meter-Volt-Meter-Bright-Display-/380678810812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item58a239acbc&_uhb=1


----------



## GermanGuy

so now we only have to find an alternative for lorenz / valvo red label. the vp and vt combos are both so excellent that this time it was really difficult  for me to find a way to describe it. right now i am listening to 'camille saint-saens - famous organ works' with the vt combo, and this is a neverending line of wow!'s at the moment, the resolution and detail is amazing, never heard it that good!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - only to test the batteries it would be ok and more than enough, but at least  i would buy something like this:
   
  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LCD-Digital-Multimeter-Volt-Amp-Ohm-Hz-Temp-Tester-8Fuction-EXCEL-DT9208A-D0114-/130894998274?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e79f32b02
   
   
  the multimeter you posted the link of is much to limited for general use because it can not meassure ac current!
   
   
  i own this two:
   
   
  the first is very basic like the one you posted
   
   
  http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00A39JOJ6/ref=mp_s_a_1_21?qid=1374008200&sr=8-21&pi=SL75
   
  but nicely complemented by the second one:
   
   
  http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/120285/VOLTCRAFT-VC-5070-Analog-Multimeter-CAT-III-500-V;jsessionid=2CB374EC53D78AD3FDE63FFDB75F56A9.ASTPCEN12


----------



## GermanGuy

within the two and a half hours of listening to the valvo red label df91 - tung-sol kenrad dl92 combo the sound and especially the bass extension has improved that much and to a level so amazingly good that the bass quality of the vp combo is maybe more than reached and the soundstage of the vp combo seems to be smaller in comparison.
   
  i have to compare this two combos again tomorrow !!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks GG, though reading the specifications it does say AC as well as DC.

Here is another from the same seller, what do you think of this one?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC-DC-Multimeter-Electronic-Tester-Digital-Clamp-Volt-Meter-Ohms-Large-Display-/400529001111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5d41638a97


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks GG, though reading the specifications it does say AC as well as DC. (*1)
> 
> Here is another from the same seller, what do you think of this one?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC-DC-Multimeter-Electronic-Tester-Digital-Clamp-Volt-Meter-Ohms-Large-Display-/400529001111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5d41638a97


 
   
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC-DC-Multimeter-Electronic-Tester-Digital-Clamp-Volt-Meter-Ohms-Large-Display-/400529001111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5d41638a97:
   
  This is definetely the wrong type, it is made to measure big cables while voltage applied for example testing existing power installations or the power consumption of your dish washer!
   
  (*1):
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-LCD-Multimeter-Voltmeter-OHM-Meter-AMP-Meter-Volt-Meter-Bright-Display-/380678810812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item58a239acbc&_uhb
   
  Yes, AC and DC voltage,* but only DC curre*nt - nevertheless everything providing you need for your purpose so you can buy one.


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i use my lunch break time to relax, right now i am listening to Harmonia Mundi - 50 cd´s special edition - cd 28 - Cantors before Bach - with my now main setup (tu-05 - valvo red label df91 - tung-sol kenrad dl92 - DIY Grado style headphone), but whyever, i replaced the g-cushions switching to the l-cushions (bowls), maybe because it gets pretty hot today.
   
  I am really blown away by the presentation and imaging and reality and live like presentation of the recording space, my position in the audience etc. .
   
  while the g-cushions add some space but sometimes sounding a little bit thinner and sometimes something like a little bit how to say weird, with the bowls i have the feeling to sit first row, choir, singers and instruments slightly above and in front of me, a row from left to right, you can look around, but the echoes, the reflections give you the feeling they are placed just in front of the altar of an old church, you feel the dimension and size of the room behind, the ceiling height.
   
  this goes hand in hand with even more clarity and precision, the soundstage can´t be called small or wide, but so realistic!


----------



## mtthefirst

Just pull the trigger on TUR-06. Will be joining your discussion in a couple months. I ask Shikada san about how long do I have to wait if I'm ordering now and he say that it's 2-3 months wait time right now.
   
  This is probably my setup for TUR-06.


----------



## AnakChan

Welcome to the A2P Waiting Club. Mine was ordered 14th June. I was hoping to get it before my trip to Oz in 8th August but after my conversation with Shikada-san on Monday, I don't think he'll make it in time. Pity 'cos I'm organising a Perth Head-Fi meet to show the folks there some of Japan's offerings.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Welcome to the A2P Waiting Club. Mine was ordered 14th June. I was hoping to get it before my trip to Oz in 8th August but after my conversation with Shikada-san on Monday, I don't think he'll make it in time. Pity 'cos I'm organising a Perth Head-Fi meet to show the folks there some of Japan's offerings.


 
   
  Hope it will arrive before my birthday at the end of September. It'll be a nice birthday gift to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Can't you borrow his demo unit and bring it to Oz? He probably can lend you both for the meeting.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Welcome to the A2P Waiting Club. Mine was ordered 14th June. I was hoping to get it before my trip to Oz in 8th August but after my conversation with Shikada-san on Monday, I don't think he'll make it in time. Pity 'cos I'm organising a Perth Head-Fi meet to show the folks there some of Japan's offerings.


 
   
  Whoohoo! I hope you can get a loaner.


----------



## ianmedium

Mtthefirst.

Welcome! I am very much looking forward to your thoughts on the 06'. I know Anak was so impressed he purchased one. I have a feeling that it is the 06' that is really going to be the amp that places ASP firmly on the map. Much more affordable and at the price I think there is very little out there to touch it.


Are you going to succumb to tube rolling madness?  The great thing with the 06's is that it is even cheaper to succumb and though I have yet to hear the 06' as you have probably read I have found and now GG and Woodcans the benefit to rolling tubes on these amps.


GG, I love your descriptions! I let my Girlfriend (the one who lives in Vienna) who was visiting last week listen to my set up. She sings in one of the oldest choirs in Vienna so is familiar with live performance.

Like many musicians she listens out of an iPod and buds, thinks there is no point in anything else.
She looked at my set up and said, "but what can that do, it can't possible give me the feeling of live, its a machine!"

She then listened. First I saw a smile, then it broadened and then her face turned to shock, she was listening to the HDTT recording of Beethoven's Mass in C. She took the T5P's off her head and started to babble! " How on earth is this able to show where all the voices are, how can it show them in depth as well as width, how can it feel they are layered in the hall like I can see them from a seat in the audience. How can it capture the sense of the space and occasion, its like a time machine taking me back to the moment it was performed!"

Honestly, this is true, I have rarely seen her so ebullient and a "thing", she is not into material possessions but she could not believe that music could be played back with such reality and a feeling of being there. She spent the next few hours going over recording after recording.. I think we have another convert!


----------



## ianmedium

I wrote all of that then saw other comments! AC, It would be great if you could get the loaners for the meet your going to, I doubt he will be going anywhere or have time to listen looking at the waiting list!


----------



## bmichels

Guys, I should get my TU-05 this week. It has been shipped and arrived in custom now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also I received the tubes from the Ebay guy.  But... how can I be sure that they are the Mullard 3S4 That I ordered since it is not writen "Mullard" on the tube or on the case ? is it normal that the manufacturer name or brand does not show anywhere ?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Mtthefirst.
> 
> Welcome! I am very much looking forward to your thoughts on the 06'. I know Anak was so impressed he purchased one. I have a feeling that it is the 06' that is really going to be the amp that places ASP firmly on the map. Much more affordable and at the price I think there is very little out there to touch it.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I try it both at the portable headphone festival in tokyo with my Fitear MH335DW. Both are sound very impressive. TUR-06 seem to have quite a bit more bass than TU-05b. I'll starting with just standard tube. Tube rolling will definitely be the next step.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Are you going to succumb to tube rolling madness?


 
   
  Lots of new potential owners here!
   
  There is a new tube rolling madness therapy, called the saturation method, so buying all tubes at once. it will shorten illness
  to 3 days and one serious talk with your bank account manager, who ever this is (i am single)


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, I love your descriptions! I let my Girlfriend (the one who lives in Vienna) who was visiting last week listen to my set up. She sings in one of the oldest choirs in Vienna so is familiar with live performance.
> 
> Like many musicians she listens out of an iPod and buds, thinks there is no point in anything else.
> She looked at my set up and said, "but what can that do, it can't possible give me the feeling of live, its a machine!"
> ...


 
   
  This perfectly describes the same experience i had today. a lot of how´s and why´s in the same way as for us sometimes this amp sounds unbelievable and exactly describing this fascinating live aspect of this wonderful amp.
   
  To be on the safe side, whenever you borrow her your amp, don´t give her the charger !


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Guys, I should get my TU-05 this week. It has been shipped and arrived in custom now
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are indeed Mullards. The lettering under "CV820" tells me that they were released to K spec which though not J spec which is military they still are military from what I can find out, though I am not sure the difference. The B indicates they were approved for use by the UK authority and finally the D tells that they were made in Mullards Mitcham factory (which was in Surrey, southwest of London)

The date code under the 3S4 indicates they were made in January 1959 (I think that is an N, if it is M then 1958!) The year is the first letter A was 1945 and the second letter the month, A=January

The arrow shows these were for military use as does the CV nomenclature! 
Hope that helps! They sound lovely, will really go well with a German tube in the 1T4 stage for a balance of depth and weight and air and clarity

This is quite normal for Mil-spec tubes. I have purchased from the same seller and he has an excellent reputation so you have nothing to worry about, they look immaculate! I am so excited that your getting your amp this week, Yay, another joins the club and more listening impressions!


GG, she wanted to take the whole rig including my file of SD cards with her! Her thought was that I would not be away from them for long as she is back in September, I told her I loved her but there are limits!


----------



## ianmedium

Bmichels and for others owning this tube.

I managed to find a small image of where this tube was made! Part of the appeal to collecting these things is the ability to step back in time! Just think. For the first time since your tube was made in this factory 55 years ago this week your going to put it to use. I love that!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> and i tought it would be a German(Guy)-Grado,
> but as Franken is a region in germany
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  In the States using "Franken" just means cobbling many odd parts together to make something.  Like Dr Frankenstein did, thou he with ill results...


----------



## GermanGuy

Thanks for your explanation, at least my association was not that wrong!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> - The date code under the 3S4 indicates they were made in January 1959





> - They are indeed Mullards. .....They sound lovely, will really go well with a German tube in the 1T4 stage for a balance of depth and weight and air and clarity.....


 
  1959 !!!  Wahh... I was not even born ! A time travel indeed !
   
  And Yes Ian, Those  Mullards are indeed intended to be paired with Siemens 1T4 that I am still waiting.    Is it the correct match ? 
   
  Also, I have received already another match, From Robert this time : 2 Sylvania 3S4 +  2 Tungsram 1T4T.  
   

   
   
   
*--> Which combo do you think will sound best ?  Mullards 3S4 +Siemens 14T   or...   Sylvania 3S4 + Tungsram 1T4T*


----------



## ianmedium

One thing and this is important, there is no right or wrong match. What I may like you may not!

However, those two pairings are rather lovely and also, the Tungsrams for me are the closest yet to the mythical Lorenz! You could mix and match those two pairings but I really really encourage you to listen with YOUR ears and trust those above anyone else's as that is the best way to find your personal heaven.

In fact I would love that so that I may find pairings I have not thought of yet to try!

Once again though, both those sets are for me top of the tree in terms of quiet and SQ!


----------



## GermanGuy

some abbreviatons:
   
  abr - tube
   
  val - valvo
  val rl - valvo red label 
  lrz - lorenz
  sim - siemens
  phl - philips
  tlf - telefunken
  ult - ultron
  ge - general electric
  eh - electro harmonix
  ts - tung-sol
  kr - ken rad
   
  combo:
   
  abr1-abr2
  df91-dl92
   
  example:
   
  lrz - phl
  lorenz df91- philips dl92
   
  had a brut force tour switching between some combos:
   
  val rl - ts kr
  val rl - phl
  lrz - phl
  lrz - ts kr
  val - ts kr
  val rl - ts kr
   
  and finally
   
  val rl - lrz
   
  - everybody here able to read this without translation guide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  - hope so, typing is much easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  - if not force me to save your reading time instead of my typing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  wanted to verify my before posted ratings, and in general the results are the same. a new experience for me is that the differences between the top combos are so small that now it gets more and more important to give a set some burn-in time (with music not only standby) before rating. especially the dl92 stage needs at least one or two hours to get the sound settled, especially the bass quality and depth will dramatically improve.
   
  the final combo i tried and i am right now listening to is the val rl together with a lrz, i.e.
   
  valvo red label df91 - lorenz dl 92 combo
   
  i tried this combo because the lorenz was warmer sounding than any other dl92 in the first round of listening so together with the val rl i tried  to get a combo that would have
   
  BOTH the properties of the VP val rl - phl AND the VT val rl - ts kr combos i posted my opinion about yesterday.
   
  i must say it works - this combo has excellent imaging, precision and resolution AND great soundstage, bass extension, depth and texture AND is very precise, beautiful and relaxing sounding, so hopefully combining the best of two worlds.
   
  it is easy to write this (but of course true) as the chance to find both a valvo red label df91 and a lorenz dl92 set seems to be like winning the jack pot or being captured by aliens, so not that risky for me to call it my new dream set after some additional listening, no other review on the horizon. sorry, just kidding, i continously try to find additional sets and sources for this tubes.
   
  hope we all find our dream set !


----------



## GermanGuy

tried four different wood stains for the wood of my tu-05 carrying pocket (the picture is not that impressive but gives you a feeling about the different possible colors i have wood stain for):


----------



## ianmedium

OK, what is the Lrz ie? I know the Lrz part but I looked and cannot find the ie!

Otherwise I think this is brilliant, now I just have to train my near 50 year old brain into remembering it!

I think your very correct in saying that between the top ones it is much smaller differences and burn in and letting play for a time is very important. I now make it a rule to switch on, wait two minutes for tube warm up then 15 minutes of play time before proper listening, that way I start with the best sound!

I am playing around with isolation again, love the effect of the oak cones but was passing a stone masons today and thought, hmm, lets see if they have an off cut of marble to put over the cork base, then the wooden cones on top of that and the amp resting on the lot of it. 

Of course I got there just at the right moment, they had a dumpster and were filling it with off cuts and broken pieces, I spied something that would do and asked them how much and got it for free! The ends are rough but I do not care! So I glued the oak feet in place and will have a proper listen later. I have another piece of marble exactly the same and I am thinking the shakti stone trick might do something. You know, those crazy priced pieces of flat black stone that folks put on top of equipment. I heard an amp once with them on, then off and I actually heard a clear benefit to having them!

Here is a quick shot, will report back later. 
BTW, GG, your a genius with all of this mate!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> tried four different wood stains for the wood of my tu-05 carrying pocket (the picture is not that impressive but gives you a feeling about the different possible colors i have wood stain for):




The second from left looks like a close match to the colourfly! I can't wait to see this, it is going to look amazing. I was thinking, for the cut-outs for ventilation you could get some copper or brass mesh as screens!


----------



## GermanGuy

i.e.  here means something like 'in other words'  from ancient latin language 'id est' - it is - (had this and ancient greek language both 8 years to learn in school).


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> The second from left looks like a close match to the colourfly! I can't wait to see this, it is going to look amazing. I was thinking, for the cut-outs for ventilation you could get some copper or brass mesh as screens!


 

 yes, the second from the left is mahagony wood stain!
   
  yes, i removed the tube protection plates from the amp to see the tubes glowing and will make the cut-outs larger to also see the 4th tube. i more and more also think of a brass mesh, the problem with brass is oxidation, a colleague of mine today mentioned why not gold plating everything (mesh, screws, ...)!
   
  but the great thing is that you once again got be back on track, the choice is obvious after you mentioned it!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh wow wow wow!

This method of isolation and damping is the best yet! The tube tinging is all but gone with the marble on top of the amp and on the base with the amp resting on oak cones.

The background has taken on another layer of black and silent and notes have become fuller and deeper yet retaining air and transparency, in fact transients are razor sharp and quick. The guitar in Krushevo has even more delicacy and yet at the same time a stronger sense of weight as the notes resonate within the body.

Soundstage and placement within that soundstage has become more defined, not subtle to my ears is this improvement and actually it reminds me of what I heard with those shakti stones, very similar effect!

Nice thing with this marble is that it is from a Kitchen counter work top so the underneath of it has a fibre glass mesh glued to it so the stone does not damage the amp!

This is something I really recommend, it damps tinging tubes but unlike silicone rings on the tube it does not rob them of energy or air!


----------



## GermanGuy

the more i thought about my cradle, the more i came to the result and i am nearly sure to do it this way, 
   
  - to order a complete electronic parts kit and a schematic for the tu-05
   
  so not stopping half way instead from scratch builing a complete desktop version of the tu-05.


----------



## ianmedium

Please GG, tell me your kidding!


----------



## GermanGuy

i am not kidding.
   
  edit:
   
  thinking of a completely separated, balanced double mono double strong power supply with two stronger batteries for both left and right channel implementation, i could think there is room left for some improvements in stability, soundstage and channel separation, also an input selector would be nice!
   
  if i close my eyes, i can see the amp standing in front of me at my desk.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my goodness! Now this is something I want to see! Crickey!


----------



## woodcans

Gentlemen. Enjoying the amp, the conversation, and the music.
   
  I need to catch up. In the meantime, cheers:


----------



## ianmedium

Another stunner mate! What tubes are working in this shot?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Another stunner mate! What tubes are working in this shot?


 
   
  Thanks Ian. They are Sylvania mil spec & Siemens:
   
   
   

   

   
  In action:


----------



## ianmedium

Wonderful!
After reading your thoughts on them I looked to see if the seller had any more of the DL92's but he only has one left now. Mind, he does seem to find others so will keep an eye out!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Wonderful!
> After reading your thoughts on them I looked to see if the seller had any more of the DL92's but he only has one left now. Mind, he does seem to find others so will keep an eye out!


 
   
  I have noticed some microphonics with this combo when using the PFIX's but not with the Kaede's. I will need some more time with them as well as some more burn in on the tubes.


----------



## ianmedium

If that is Ting Ting sounds it was explained to me that those are not microphonics but quite normal for such light filaments. Apparently some are more prone to it than others. Does it happen say if you turn the volume knob or tap something or is it there when listening without touching anything?

How many hours have you on the tubes right now, I find a lot of the noises go away after 20 hours or so but there is no set standard for that. For instance my Marconi's still ting when the volume knob is turned but it never interferes with the sound when listening.

More worrisome to me is a sound that sounds like tissue paper being scrunched. It goes if I gently tap the tube but sometimes comes back. I have had that with Mullards. I should plug a pair in again and give them some decent hours and see if it goes away.

This is what Microphonics sound like! (though I am not much of a fan of the guy showing this it does clearly show what microphony is!)

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXjQgWyUhg[/VIDEO]


----------



## ianmedium

One other thing, with the tinging sound. What I have found is that the tubes that ting a little are some of the best sounding tubes I have! I have no idea why but there it is!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> One other thing, with the tinging sound. What I have found is that the tubes that ting a little are some of the best sounding tubes I have! I have no idea why but there it is!




Thanks for the info. It's tinging then, not microphonics. And no paper crunching, thank goodness. I am familiar with that.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats great! Not sure what that paper crunching sound is but that is most certainly heard whilst music is playing and it is really annoying!


----------



## GermanGuy

here are the wood pieces for my carrying pocket after the first time applying the mahagony wood stain with different paint techniques. will then polish them and then painting again, polish... paint ...polish ..... until they all look more similar and a little darker:


----------



## ianmedium

oh my goodness GG, This is looking good! I cannot wait to see the end result!


----------



## ianmedium

A new combination for this coming weekend. Marconi/Tungsram. I will have a proper listen tonight and report back later.

Knowing the Tungsrams are very very similar to the Lorenz it will be interesting to compare!
Bmichels, has your amp arrived yet?


----------



## ianmedium

*SOME GOOD NEWS ABOUT TUBES FROM SHIKADA SAN!*

I wrote to Shikada san today about the possibility of using DF96 tubes in place of DF91's, this is his response..


*"The DF96 is a little big μ factor and half the power of the heater. However, the bias voltage is no problem at 4.5V, and there is a possibility that you can use no problem."*

So it looks like we have another choice now! Let the hunt begin!


----------



## ianmedium

Well, that has been an interesting evening!

I decided that I did not care for the Tungsram/Marconi combo. It felt a little glassy to my ears. I think this shows how important it is to make a good match with pairing tubes as GG has shown. Both tubes are on their own excellent, the Marconi's paired with Lorenz and the Tungsrams paired with Mil-spec Sylvanias work so well together, just wonderful.

So, I thought I would do something radical and two surprises came from it and I am very very happy with both surprises!

I got the Phillips 3S4's out and.. The Mullard DF91's! I have not listened to the DF91 Mullards in months for two reasons. One is they felt a little too warm matched with all the 3S4 tubes I had at the time and two, they had that tissue paper rustle kick in occasionally and that was really annoying.

Getting the Mullards out of their boxes I noticed the pins were not up to my usual standards. These were early days tubes,before I had refined my cleaning regime. So I set to with the nail buffer and alcohol and the pins looked much better!

Plugged them all in, burned them in for an hour (more for the Mullards benefit than the phillips!) and started to listen to my test tracks..

Wowsers! This is now one of my best combo's. Gone was the tissue paper rustle so hopefully that noise is down to less than clean pins.

And now what were once slightly dark and warm tubes are now detailed, rich, creamy, detailed (yes, I know I am repeating myself!) Full of texture and atmosphere. Strings on a violin are waxy on the high notes and so textured on the lower notes.

Micro details abound within the sound stage, Saxophone takes on another level of breathiness on the 24/96 take five track. On the Waltz with Debby 24/96 recording the first track has some wonderful brush work on the drums, it feels three dimensional, the texture of the brushes changes as the stroke pass is completed, its like a wave.. Wonderful!

These Mullards lose perhaps a tiny amount of air compared to the Lorenz's/Tungsram's and Siemens but it is so small and what the Mullards bring to the table is so nice that I can live with the slight lack of air (we are talking minuscule here!)

What a shock this has been for me!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> oh my goodness GG, This is looking good! I cannot wait to see the end result!


 
        I now agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  as on my pc´s TFT screen the picture i posted looks much much better than on my tablet´s screen (and the light at home is only 2700  Kelvin !!!!).
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> *SOME GOOD NEWS ABOUT TUBES FROM SHIKADA SAN!*
> 
> I wrote to Shikada san today about the possibility of using DF96 tubes in place of DF91's, this is his response..
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is great news. i was looking for an socket adaptor for the df96 for weeks now because there was a geman language article that the df96 could be adopted to be used instead of a df91 !!!


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DF-96-Lorenz-Neu-aus-altem-Bestand-OVP-DF-96-Lorenz-NOS-own-box-/230885298241?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item35c1d61041#ht_2636wt_942
   
  1 to 20 Lorenz df96 on ebay from germany. the second seller becker-team i had already contact to, it´s a trustable source!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> I now agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just out of interest, why would you need a socket adaptor? It is seven pins from what I can see, just like the DF91, Shikada San made no mention of needing an adaptor, am I missing something?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just out of interest, why would you need a socket adaptor? It is seven pins from what I can see, just like the DF91, Shikada San made no mention of needing an adaptor, am I missing something?


 
  There was an german article that you need one or two resistors integrated into an adaptor  so that the tube for the amp is fully compatible as if it were a df91, if shikada san says you don´t need to adapt bias or voltage, it´s even better!


----------



## GermanGuy

after two days of listening to the* val rl - lrz *(valvo red label df91 - lorenz dl92) combo giving this combo a chance to burn in and to fight for the dream set award i went back to the* val rl - phl combo *(valvo red label df91 - philips dl92) and couldn´t be happier now.
   
  the whole time listening to the* val rl - lrz combo *i did not know what it is, but was unsatisfied, tried all my headphones, didn´t like the sound, at the end i recognized, that it is not the benefit but the problem of this combo that at a first look it seems to combine the benefits of both the *lrz-phl combo* and the *val rl - ts kr combo* (valvo red label df91 - tung-sol ken rad dl92).
   
  The problem for me is that the overall sound and soundstage experience is constantly switching between a soundstage top-down as sum of the details and highs and a soundstage bottom-up based on the echoes and reflections even within one track related to the frequency distribution. something weird and not fun to listen to, because you constantly but unwittingly notice that and this results in that feeling of beeing unsatisfied not to say nearly angry (screw nothing sounds as i want it ... ).
   
  after having had this experience and the tubes had some additional burn in time, my current dream set again is the now again beloved *val rl - phl combo *(valvo red label df91 - philips dl92) because of the high level of clarity and transperency but also great bottom up bass-based presentation of soundstage and space!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Thanks Ian. They are Sylvania mil spec & Siemens:


 
   
  Any comments how this combo sounds would be highly appreciated


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - you have posted your comments about the mullard df91 just at the right moment because i was thinking of a warmer sounding df91 to combine it with the the not so warm sounding tung-sol ken rad dl92!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> after two days of listening to the *val rl - lrz* (valvo red label df91 - lorenz dl92) combo giving this combo a chance to burn in and to fight for the dream set award i went back to the *val rl - phl combo* (valvo red label df91 - philips dl92) and couldn´t be happier now.
> 
> the whole time listening to the *val rl - lrz combo* i did not know what it is, but was unsatisfied, tried all my headphones, didn´t like the sound, at the end i recognized, that it is not the benefit but the problem of this combo that at a first look it seems to combine the benefits of both the *lrz-phl combo* and the *val rl - ts kr combo* (valvo red label df91 - tung-sol ken rad dl92).
> 
> ...




This happens to me sometimes and proves the need for a bit of burn in, I have been caught out as you have read in the past with this. Burn in is so important




germanguy said:


> Any comments how this combo sounds would be highly appreciated




I have the reverse of this combo and the sound is rather magical I find, very airy and detailed but with a nice bottom end kick



germanguy said:


> ianmedium - you have posted your comments about the mullard df91 just at the right moment because i was thinking of a warmer sounding df91 to combine it with the the not so warm sounding tung-sol ken rad dl92!




I was very very impressed with this combo last night, very surprised as I thought with the Mullards in the VG stage it would be a bit heavy sounding but no. As I say, it lost a tiny edge on air compared to using my German tubes but it made up for that with a little more weight in the bass and even though not quite the air all the details were there and transients were nice and fast! I will be interested to hear what you think.

The other thing of course is that in truth this is an all Mullard set up! For my Phillips are from the Mullard factory in the UK as are my Mullards! It just goes to show, what is printed on the box or glass does not mean it is going to have that sound signature which is why it is so important to listen and forget what it says on the glass!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DF-96-Lorenz-Neu-aus-altem-Bestand-OVP-DF-96-Lorenz-NOS-own-box-/230885298241?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item35c1d61041#ht_2636wt_942
> 
> 1 to 20 Lorenz df96 on ebay from germany. the second seller becker-team i had already contact to, it´s a trustable source!


 
   
  It is with great regret that I had to back out of this eBay deal. signed up to buy but during my PMs with the dealer they mentioned they only had one so I had to withdraw from the deal.
   
  So GG, if you do talk to them, please do send them my apologies. I needed a pair.


----------



## ianmedium

Guys, just hold off on the DF96's for a moment if you will. After reading GG's comments I wanted to get clarification from Shikada San about the resistor thing. I am sure it will be OK as the bias thing matches but I want to be extra sure. Hopefully I will hear back today and let you know.

I am just being over cautious as I do not want anyones amp damaged!


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, and that teaches me to read posts when I get woken up by noise in the early hours of the morning! Forget what I said above. But I will still post what I hear from Shikada san.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It is with great regret that I had to back out of this eBay deal. signed up to buy but during my PMs with the dealer they mentioned they only had one so I had to withdraw from the deal.
> 
> So GG, if you do talk to them, please do send them my apologies. I needed a pair.


 

 in the text with details there was i think missunderstandingly mentioned 1 to 20 similar tubes but seams it is related to the shipping cost , so sorry for that!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> *SOME GOOD NEWS ABOUT TUBES FROM SHIKADA SAN!*
> 
> I wrote to Shikada san today about the possibility of using DF96 tubes in place of DF91's, this is his response..
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks a lot, Ian.
  Now, this tickles my bad habit on tube hunting...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DF-96-Lorenz-Neu-aus-altem-Bestand-OVP-DF-96-Lorenz-NOS-own-box-/230885298241?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item35c1d61041#ht_2636wt_942
> 
> 1 to 20 Lorenz df96 on ebay from germany. the second seller becker-team i had already contact to, it´s a trustable source!


 
   
  GG, it seems they only have 1 unit left on the store?
  Anyhow, I drop them an email asking whether they still have few more.
  Thanks a lot for the link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT : at time of writing, it seems AnakChan also face the same issue then.


----------



## darkarn

Hi, may I know what kind of tubes can be used with these amps? Thanks!


----------



## GermanGuy

df91, df 904 , df96?    dl92


----------



## ianmedium

Add to that 1T4T.

DL92 is also known as 3S4 and N17 and CV820
DF91 is also know as 1T4 and CV1971
DF904 is also known as 1U4

The CV nomenclature is a British Military designation.
If you see tubes marked with "JAN" then these also are military tubes, "JAN" is normally found on US tubes but can be found on other countries tubes. "JAN" stands for Joint Army and Navy.

Hope that helps and welcome!


----------



## darkarn

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> df91, df 904 , df96?    dl92


 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Add to that 1T4T.
> 
> DL92 is also known as 3S4 and N17 and CV820
> DF91 is also know as 1T4 and CV1971
> ...


 
  Thanks guys! Am I right to say that I will be needing quad-matched tubes for these amps to work?


----------



## GermanGuy

i don't even use matched tubes! and the amp sounds much! better than any other amp i own.


----------



## ianmedium

darkarn said:


> Thanks guys! Am I right to say that I will be needing quad-matched tubes for these amps to work?




You need two of the 3S4's and two of the DF91's or their derivatives. The 3S4 is the power stage and the DF91 is the voltage gain stage (the 1T4T is the voltage gain stage as well!)


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





darkarn said:


> Thanks guys! Am I right to say that I will be needing quad-*matched* tubes for these amps to work?


 
   
  Matched usually implies tubes with very similar or identical measurements from a tube measureing device. I don't believe any of mine are 'matched' pairs. And as far as I can tell, Ian and GG aren't using matched tubes. I don't think the sets we have purchased have even been tested.


----------



## ianmedium

Woodcans is right, None of mine are matched by measurement. However, there is something called batch match which means two tubes of the same make and type made in the same factory at the same time. Place and date match. 

And I have found some benefit to that though it is not hard a fast as a rule!

What I would not do is to have two different manufactures tubes in the same section of the amp. For instance. I have 3S4 Phillips and 1T4 Mullards in their respective sections at the moment. I would not have a Phillips and Mullard in the 3S4 section. I have tried it and it does not sound great in my experience!


----------



## bmichels

Got it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  But, I really need to educate my "old ears" because *I have to admit that for the time being, strait out of the box, I cannot really tell a difference (in a blind test) between my Fostex TH900 directly plugged into the iRiver RWAK100 and when the TU-05 is in between amplifying the iRiver RWAK100 signal !*  This is quite disapointing, expecialy since *I am sure that is my ears that are bad*, not the TU-05 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  May be with (1) a better interconnect line out cable, (2) some tube break-in and (3)  some tube rolling,  I may start to perceive a real benefic to plug the TU-05 into the RWAK100 ??  But.... as I said, I should rather spend time to break-in... my ears ?? 
   
   
  And this bring 2 more questions : 
   
  1 - What is the best way to use the headphone jack as line-out:  The RWAK100 set At full volume (75), with in this case the TU-05's volume at 12 O'clock  or  The RWAK100 set at anlower volume (like 65) and the TU-05's volume at 3 O'clock ?   In which situation does the RWAK-100's headphone jack offer the cleanest "pseudo line-out" signal: 65 or 75 ?
   
   
*2 - Another question about external Amps in general:  Let's say that with the headphone plugged strait in the RWAK100, I need to have the RWAK's Volume set at 65 for a good listening volume.  Now, if I use the TU-05's in between the RWAK100 and the headphone, If I I have also the RWAK' volume at 65, then the TU-05's volume is at 3 O'clock for the same listening volume.*
   
  So*…*. what does the TU-05 amplify since the RWAK 100 output is at the same volume position (65) with the help of the TU-05 or Without the TU-05 ?  How can the External AMP (not just this one, any external amp) can help to provide a better sound if the RWAK100 already provide sufficient volume by itself ? Where is the help from the external Amp ???
   
  And If we push the logic all the way, and use the RWAK100 at 100% (75) when using the external Amp, then I can say that the external Amp "*De-**amplify*" since at 12 O'clock it bring down the listening volume to an acceptable level while with the headphone directly connected to the RWAK100, the volume is too loud !?? So....how this " DE-Amplification" can help for a better sound ?
   
  I am very very sorry for this last stupid question, but this is something that I don't really understand.
   
  thanks in advance
   
   
   
   
*PS :* Any suggestion for a very good interconnect cable between the RWAK100 and the TU-05 ?  And if possible from an european source otherwise, the shipping cost for a cable will be higher than the cost of the cable itself ...
   
*PSS :* does the TU-05 needs some break in ?  Or just the tubes ?  how to do this ?  is it necessary each time I use new tubes ?
   
   
   
  HELPPPPPPPP........


----------



## ianmedium

Firstly, forget about the interconnects at this stage, good ones make a difference but they won't transform something from bad to good!

Secondly, i had to look at your player on RWA's sight. I see that he has wired the HP out as a line out From what I read I would not have any volume on the player. I don't quite understand what he has done but it reads that when connected to an amp the HP signal is not in operation. So first try turning the volume down although if this is a by pass that should not matter!

The 05 does need burn in but it sounds good right off the bat I found but it and the tubes do benefit from warming up. so let some music play for 20 minutes.

So, first, turn the volume on the AK100 off completely, as I say, If I read it correctly you should just have a pure line out from the HP socket so it should bypass the amp on the player

This is what I took from RWA's site.




"Q: How much better does the RWAK100-S sound compared to the RWAK100 used a source feeding a portable headphone amplifier?
A: Remarkably better! The main reasons for this are:

The WM8741 is a better sounding dac, especially when using its minimal phase digital filter to eliminate pre-ringing
The digital volume control is completely eliminated – so no attenuation of the digital signal occurs
The output is a true-line out signal taken from the analog output stage that follows the WM8741 and is hard-wired to the 1/8” (3.5mm) stereo output jack - so the headphone output stage is completely bypassed as well."


----------



## ianmedium

Have you charged the amp fully before using it? I very much recommend you do that! Also, whilst the stock tubes are good I would use your better tubes right off the bat but this is why I have said what I have said in the past. Tune it to your ears with the different tubes.

I find the sound is better if the amp is on its highest gain setting regardless of the headphones. If yours has a variable gain then set it to the highest position. 

These are important points so I will bold them..


*Do not adjust the gain when the amp is on. Always turn the volume to zero when plugging and unplugging headphones or source. Make sure headphones and source are plugged in before switching on (if you have a seperate on/off switch that is!) Do not change tubes with the amp switched on! Make sure the amp is fully charged before use and do not let the battery run to completely empty!*


----------



## GermanGuy

okay - i will start with some questions:
   
  do you use the stock tubes?
   
  if yes - the sound is not that amazing - replace them with better ones.
   
  your fostex has an impedance of 25 ohm
   
   - which impedance settings was your amp ordered with and did you tried both?
   
  with my amp, my grados with 32 ohm impedance sound better with the 16-120 ohm setting than with the 8-32 ohm setting - higher impedance setting normally results in more highs, the stock tubes sound more warm to dark than analytical.
   
  input voltage
   
  tested with the colorfly c4 the tu-05 accepts 2 volt max input voltage without any problem, a normal sign of a too high input voltage would be starting distortion.
   
  the higher the input voltage, the better the s/n signal to noise ratio, but as the tu-05 is dead silent, you can set the player to about 66% to start with.
   
  for the next points to explain here is a very simple schematic of a similar amp (but NOT the tu-05) with two tubes and the same principle build (single ended amp) but only for a very simple kind of comparison, experts please stop reading here):
   

   
  from left to right one channel:
   
  the first part the signal goes through normally is the potentiometer (your volume knob, here 100 k ohm). it divides the input signal voltage to a fraction of the original voltage (i.e you can adjust volume), this will result in a signal with less equal or max. equal voltage of the input signal.
   
  here is no amplification, and as the imput impedance (here 100 kohm) is usual in the range of 47 kohm so much higher than the output impedance of the player (some ohms) no power needed, only voltage.
   
  as there is nearly no current floating, the output power of your player is not requested or needed, only the voltage is important!
   
  the signal then comes to the first tube, the voltage amplification stage (df91 in the case of the tu-05) where the signal voltage is amplified up to the tube anode voltage of the tube as maximum  but i don't know the internal max. voltage of the tu-05). 
   
  the second tube stage (the dl92 in the case of the tu-05) normally has a voltage amplification of one or near one, decouples the first tube from the headphone but can deliver much more current, so one could say current amplification stage.
   
  and as power is calculated 'current x volts' you now have the power to drive the headphone.
   
  like any other highend player the rwak100 itself is designed to drive headphones (as the tu-05 is, so no big difference in output power and gain), in this case you could think of just an impedance and power convertor, but a main benefit is that the rwak battery and power is now only needed for the digital signal conversion but not power hungry amplification. the amplification is done externally by the much more stable tu-05. for example the colorfly c4 has some degradation in bass sound quality due to the weak battery at high volume level, loud music (but the quality can be dramaticaly improved by connecting the c4 to an external usb power pack).


----------



## ianmedium

Fascinating GG, you made that easy to understand which is quite a feat seeing as I am as technically minded as a lemon!

GG, this is what I took from RWA's website about the AK100 RWA

Line out
The RWAK100-S modification also hardwires the analog line-output stage following the WM8741 directly to the headphone output jack. Therefore, the headphone output stage is completely bypassed and the headphone output jack is converted to a true, 2Vrms line-output.

This is the page that came from..
http://redwineaudio.com/mods/rwak100


----------



## TIMITS

Hi bmichels. I don't have the amplifier but am following these conversations with interest.  Just a thought.  The RWAK100 looks like a fantastic piece of gear but just in case there might be a 1 in a 1000 chance that the synergy between the player an amp might not be copacetic how about experimenting with a different source?


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, 2V rms is the standard so i assume there may be a problem covered by my questions.


----------



## ianmedium

Timits.

i thought AnakChan had used an identical rig and he did for his review, check it out, all seems well with synergy!
http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tu-05b/reviews/9072


----------



## TIMITS

Thanks for reminding me Ian.  I did read AnakChan's review some weeks ago but forgot about it.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Any comments how this combo sounds would be highly appreciated


 
   
  Spacious, detailed, airy, and only very _slightly _euphonic, but in a good way. Really enjoying this combo.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks for all your facinating explanations. I do NOT have a RWAK100-s ( fixed Line out) but a RWAK100 ( variable headphone out ).


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





timits said:


> Thanks for reminding me Ian.  I did read AnakChan's review some weeks ago but forgot about it.


 
   
  But it was with the RWAK100 then. Ian's comment's made me curious about the RWAK100-S now with my upcoming TUR-06.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my, its confusing with this player, so i can't remember as I did not look closely at the one I listened to, does the AK100 have a line out at all or is it all through the HP jack.. A bit off if it does not considering most would use it with an external amp.

In the case it is variable I would try no volume at all then and see where that takes you.. TIMITS idea as well of trying another source (as long as it is good quality!) is worth doing if you can!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Spacious, detailed, airy, and only very _slightly _euphonic, but in a good way. Really enjoying this combo.


 
   
  Oh, and I cannot reiterate this enough. The blackest, blackest background I have ever heard (not heard) ever.


----------



## ianmedium

Woodcans. I found that with this combo in reverse as well, really really silent tubes! So glad your enjoying the amp, I hope this weekend you get more time to listen to it!


----------



## TIMITS

I'm about to show how technically challenged I am ... but if it helps ... There has been quite a bit of discussion about the relatively high output impedance on the stock AK100 (20 ohms) and how this can adversely affect headphones with a low impedance.  Could this be a factor with the TU -05b?  A problem with output impedance on the AK100 and input impedance on the amp?  I have seen other discussions relating to linking pre-amps to amps and there is a general rule of thumb that the power amp should have an input impedance at least 10 times the output of the pre-amp.  I looked up on the Audio Squared Paper website but input impedance values are not listed.  This link explained in a very visual way (garden hose analogy) how output and input impedance are related: http://whirlwindusa.com/support/tech-articles/high-and-low-impedance-signals/


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





timits said:


> I'm about to show how technically challenged I am ... but if it helps ... There has been quite a bit of discussion about the relatively high output impedance on the stock AK100 (20 ohms) and how this can adversely affect headphones with a low impedance.  Could this be a factor with the TU -05b?  A problem with output impedance on the AK100 and input impedance on the amp?  I have seen other discussions relating to linking pre-amps to amps and there is a general rule of thumb that the power amp should have an input impedance at least 10 times the output of the pre-amp.  I looked up on the Audio Squared Paper website but input impedance values are not listed.  This link explained in a very visual way (garden hose analogy) how output and input impedance are related: http://whirlwindusa.com/support/tech-articles/high-and-low-impedance-signals/


 
  I think typical input impedance for Amp are more than 10 kΩ. 1 or 20Ω doesn't matter to those higher impedance.
   
  Those RWAK100 that they use are modified to have output impedance less than 1Ω too.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks again for your inputs, and thanks GermanGuy for the technical explanation.
   
  Now I understand: with a load of 100 Kohms (instead 25 Ohms with an headphone attached to it), there is NO bi-amplification because... the RWAK100 do not deliver to the TU-05 any power, just voltage. Is it correct ?
   
  And as a side effect, since the current drain on the RWAK 100 is much less...we have much better battery life and less distortion at the RWAK100 level. Is it correct also ? 
   
  Now, As I said  before, I have a RWAK100. This is a AK100 just modified to have a lower headphone output impédence to drive better the low impedence headphone like the TH900. So this modification is of NO use with a TU-05 that has a ... 100 Kohms load. So the RWAK100 is definitively not the best solution to drive an external AMP since it does not provide a "real" line out.  Indeed, the TU-05 is connected to the RWAK100's Headphone jack ( Vinnie's recommendation is then to use the RWAK100 at 100% power in order to totally bypass the digital volume control, and to have the cleanest possible line out signal.  Something in the 1.8 volts).
   
  So...* the best solution to feed the TU-05 will be the RWAK100-S (*or even better ...a RWAK120-S when Vinnie (RWA) makes it available)*, the one that has a better DAC chip and....a REAL line out* (without any volume control, with a fixed 2volts signal).
   
  Since I already have a RWAK100, *I will wait and purchase a RWAK120-S* when Vinnie makes it available: it's like a RWAK100-S, with a "pure" fixed level line out, with NO volume control, but... with TWO DAC chips instead of ONE for better soundstage and channel separation.  The RWAK120-S is a RWA's modification to the iRiver AK120.
   
  But again,* I need to find the best interconnect. -->  Should I use silver based or copper based interconnect ?  from who ? *
   
*And... what is the best way to tube break-in ? *
   
   
   
  And *THANKS FOR YOU ALL.   I FEEL REASURED NOW* and I will immediatly start "tube rolling" tests starting with those 2 :


----------



## ianmedium

Best way to break in tubes is to play music and enjoy! Same as the amp. Just play music and enjoy. If I am going to be close by I sometimes just leave the amp on playing music for a couple of hours to speed things up but this being a tube amp I would not leave it whilst in use.

By the time you get the new player the amp will be burned in and then with your new player you can really enjoy the amp!

As to interconnect, If your going to change your player I would wait till it arrives and you have an idea of what it sounds like. Then you can choose your interconnect more effectively. As to make up of the interconnect. For me I am preferring the Kimber copper cable but others like a silver.

Again, though it is good to have a better quality cable I have found there have been greater increases in SQ tube rolling personally. Having said that the Kimber is more transparent than the Cardas it replaced!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - just some thoughts:
   
  your player is an excellent one - no need to change anything at the moment.
   
  if setting the player to max. volume bypasses whatever - just do it.
   
  there are but there is not a real electronical difference between a good low impedance hp out and a line out - except the power the output can deliver - keep it as it is for the moment.
   
  if there were an ak100  with real line out, this line out would NOT be able to drive a headphone because not designed to be powerful, but more precise, distortion free.
   
  impedance mismatch between output to input causes some unwanted alteration of the signal, but NOT at this very low frequencies up to 20 KHz, this will be more important for RF, but not here.
   
  if you change too much parameters in a system at the same time you loose the ability to get a result for each change that can be verified or later predicted.
   
  i would propose (from important to less important for the sound)
   
  set your amp to one impedance setting, i recommend 16-120 ohms and keep it.
   
  don' use the stock tubes, replace them with better ones.
   
  it was the MOST IMPORTANT POINT  to get the sound i was exspecting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  give them some burn-in time with real music playing volume set to a normal level you would listen to, hp connected to the amp, let it play for some hours.
   
  do some tube rolling or follow a recommendation here to find the tube set and sound you prefer (lots of articles here).
   
  a new interconnect is the last step of really fine tuning the sound.
   
  edit:
   
  your first question: as long as we speak of power amplification, there is no need of bi-amplification - yes
   
  there is no notable difference in battery life, because the avarage power consumption is not that high for the ak100 amplifier  - the point is that a normal player (small size, small housing, small battery, small capacitors) can't be designed to have the power reserve and impulse power capabilities as a big amp, for a hard hitting bass pulse you need 100 times the power for some milli seconds.


----------



## Boringer

For those who are not familiar with the AK DAP, herewith a bit descriptions:
Original players released are known as AK100 and AK120.

Vinnie from Red Wine audio then do few modifications on the AK100 such as bypassing the headphone out stage from 22-ohm to be less than 1 ohm.
This modification is called as RWAK100.

On the later stage, Vinnie do further modifications by replacing the default WM8470 chip to WM8471 chip, by passing the amp section and knock off the volume knob (please CMIIW) and some other mods that transforms the DAP to be a pure transport.
It has to be paired with an amp.
This one called as the RWAK100S.

I own the RWAK100 and AK120, hence your thoughts are really tickles my curiosity, bmichaels.

I've put my interest on the RWAK100S or RWAK120S, but hardly found any extended reviews.

AnakChan reviews on the A2S paired with the RWAK100 are really interesting.
And by that, I'm pretty comfortable with my units then.

But the idea to get a "pure transport" sounds pretty interesting as well.

Bmichel, looking for your further findings.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





			
				GermanGuy said:
			
		

> ...if there were an ak100  with real line out, this line out would NOT be able to drive a headphone because not designed to be powerful, but more precise, distortion free.


 
  Thanks for your advices.
   
  As for a "ak100  with real line out", well... this is exactly what the " -S " version of RWA mod is:  the RWAK100-S:.
    Line out  The RWAK100-S modification also hardwires the analog line-output stage following the WM8741 directly to the headphone output jack. Therefore, the headphone output stage is completely bypassed and the headphone output jack is converted to a true, 2Vrms line-output.

 Hardware volume control removal  Since the digital volume control functionality is completely disabled, we also remove the volume wheel that exits from the left side of the AK100, and we plug the hole so the RWAK100-S is slimmer by 5 mm – and simply looks cleaner.


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,
   
  I use this interconnect (0.5 metre) - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/cables/solaris-ii-mj2-mini-jack-to-mini-jack-interconnect/ - and can honestly say that it's the best 20 quid that I've ever spent on a cable. It's silver plated and ultra pure oxygen free copper wire. `Sounds' very transparent without any brittle/bright artifacts typically found with pure silver cables. 
   

   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   


bmichels said:


> Thanks again for your inputs, and thanks GermanGuy for the technical explanation.
> 
> Now I understand: with a load of 100 Kohms (instead 25 Ohms with an headphone attached to it), there is NO bi-amplification because... the RWAK100 do not deliver to the TU-05 any power, just voltage. Is it correct ?
> 
> ...


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks Andy, that interconnect looks exceptionally good value.


----------



## AnakChan

I decided to go back & buy the single Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Will hunt around for another. Ain't gonna match naturally but c'est la vie.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I decided to go back & buy the single Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Will hunt around for another. Ain't gonna match naturally but c'est la vie.


 
  Sean, 
   
  Where did you buy those tube in Tokyo? I need to start building up my stock too.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Thanks for your advices.
> 
> As for a "ak100  with real line out", well... this is exactly what the " -S " version of RWA mod is:  the RWAK100-S:.
> Line out  The RWAK100-S modification also hardwires the analog line-output stage following the WM8741 directly to the headphone output jack. Therefore, the headphone output stage is completely bypassed and the headphone output jack is converted to a true, 2Vrms line-output.
> ...


 

 i listened to the ak100 (modified for low impedance) some time ago and loved the sound and also from time to time thought of buying one to combine it with my vorzüge amp duo, but the volume wheel ....... with the new for me information you have posted you have redirected my thinking about my september fun budget investment planning to a nice 'i want to have' direction.
   
  could you please post a link to where to buy this ak100 version?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i listened to the ak100 (modified for low impedance) some time ago and loved the sound and also from time to time thought of buying one to combine it with my vorzüge amp duo, but the volume wheel ....... with the new for me information you have posted you have redirected my thinking about my september fun budget investment planning to a nice 'i want to have' direction.
> 
> could you please post a link to where to buy this ak100 version?


 
  Here's the link.
   
  http://redwineaudio.com/mods/rwak100


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> bmichels,
> 
> I use this interconnect (0.5 metre) - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/cables/solaris-ii-mj2-mini-jack-to-mini-jack-interconnect/ - and can honestly say that it's the best 20 quid that I've ever spent on a cable. It's silver plated and ultra pure oxygen free copper wire. `Sounds' very transparent without any brittle/bright artifacts typically found with pure silver cables.
> 
> ...


 
   
  YEP, thanks Andy for this helpfull link.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Sean,
> 
> Where did you buy those tube in Tokyo? I need to start building up my stock too.


 

 Hahaha! As tubes get more and more rare, it's a secret . Just kidding. There are a few places in Akihabara but I have to go to the shop to hunt around through their shelves. Most are in a small building opposite Oyaide's shop.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hahaha! As tubes get more and more rare, it's a secret . Just kidding. There are a few places in Akihabara but I have to go to the shop to hunt around through their shelves. Most are in a small building opposite Oyaide's shop.


 
  Thanks. Need to find those shop. I'll have a conference in Tokyo again in a few weeks. I'll to find it.


----------



## woodcans

My BTG 12" 8 strand Oyaide _finally_ came in. Wonderful little wire. My TP->BTG->TU-05->Kaede might just be some of the most natural, liquid, enjoyable sound these ears have heard. (Still using the Sylvania & Siemens combo).


----------



## AnakChan

Go look in 東京都千代田区外神田1-10-11 on 2nd and 3rd floors. That's where I picked up my NECs but I don't know if they have anymore. I also picked up their last Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF and I need to search for another to make a pair. They do have other 1T4s and 1U4's though.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Go look in 東京都千代田区外神田1-10-11 on 2nd and 3rd floors. That's where I picked up my NECs but I don't know if they have anymore. I also picked up their last Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF and I need to search for another to make a pair. They do have other 1T4s and 1U4's though.


 
  Thanks.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> My BTG 12" 8 strand Oyaide _finally_ came in. Wonderful little wire. My TP->BTG->TU-05->Kaede might just be some of the most natural, liquid, enjoyable sound these ears have heard. (Still using the Sylvania & Siemens combo).


 
  looks good !! if it sound as good as it looks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -  Could you provide the link to where you bought it please ? 
   
  -  Your Sylvania & Siemens combo :   Sylvania 3S4 +  Siemens 1T4  ?  or the war around : Sylvania 1T4T + Siemens 3S4 ?
   
  thanks


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> looks good !! if it sound as good as it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's from BTG right? 
   
  Probably this one.
   
  http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2609202&id=11788795


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> looks good !! if it sound as good as it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sylvania IT4 + Siemens 3S4
   
  Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> It's from BTG right?
> 
> Probably this one.
> 
> http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2609202&id=11788795


 
   
   
  That's it. And yes, it does sound as good as it looks!


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> That's it. And yes, it does sound as good as it looks!


 
   
  It's beautiful too. I'm still looking for the IC cable for TUR-06. I might pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## GermanGuy

things i forgot:
   
  i have forgotten, that by now it's just the 9th day i have my tu-05 here. what may i have missed before? i am worried and nervous. what will happen when listening to my other amps? will i throw them out of the window? don't know, don't want to try, don't want to listen to!
   
  i nearly have forgotten that there was a time using the amp without my felt protective pocket. it's soft, stable, so usefull, and gives me the feeling the amp is well protected.
   
  i have also nearly forgotten but now remembered that i bought this military spec telefunken df904 i.e. 1u4.
   
  i plugged them into the amp, firstly with the tung-sol ken rad dl92 but then switching to the philips dl92.
   
  wow! oh wow! oh wow!
   
  very good with the tung-sol ken rad but outstanding with the philips dl92, so now we speak about the *telefunken df904 mil spec - philips dl 92 combo:*
   
  this df904 tube is very detailed sounding, you don't miss anything, but the bass presentation ... bass goes deaper, deaper , deaper, it's the best tube for the df91 stage in this respect i own, and together with the philips even more than with the tung-sol ken rad echoes, reflections are more detailed, seem to last longer as the decay does.
   
  beautiful and magical sounding, this combo has this relax and immediatly get sleepy factor, pure enjoyment, while i have the feeling that there are more details and a clearer presentation of the highs as with the lorenz df91, but wonderfully soft never harsh, overall sound is slightly on the warmer side, definetely not on the pin point imaging and analytical side.
   
  listening to bach, toccata and fuge d minor, it is the first time that i can hear the subsonic rumble caused by some cars driving outside. and the organs bass pipes, it's not just bass, it's like the grumble of an electric storm that comes nearer and nearer!
   
  so i will give this set some burn in time and then report again:
   

   

   
   
   
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=lorenz+df904&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=telefunken+df904&_sacat=0
   
  two sources selling them at the moment but don't know if these are the mil spec ones.
   
  edit:
   
  listening to pink floyd - the wall - with this combo is an overwhelming new experience!


----------



## ianmedium

*THIS IS REALLY REALLY IMPORTANT!*



*DO NOT USE THE DF96!*

This is the message I got in response to my questions after GG raised concerns from Shikada San.

Sorry for the confusion folks and thank you GG for bringing this up as it helped clarify in Shikada Sans mind I think!



"Hi, Ian,
hmm.. I think he worry about heater connection.
I worry to be shorted between 1 pin and 5 pin.
If so, It is needed connection change adapter or cut wire to 1 pin in amp module.
https://www.google.co.jp/search?q=DF96&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=H6bqUZ2vPIHxkAW82YCQDA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=681#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=ff8EicTz3oliDM%3A%3BHblCIubgiYAx-M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.radiomuseum.org%252Fforumdata%252Fusers%252F4942%252FDF92-DF96%252FDF96.gif%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.radiomuseum.org%252Ftubes%252Ftube_df96.html%3B640%3B285
Sorry, I don't know what this figure mean 1 to 5 pin shorted.
3S4 (DF91) is 1 to 7 is 3V, and 5 pin is center tap.
So, TU-05 uses 1 and 7 to 5 as 1.5V.
I cant say clearly. and it is outside security.
If it is shorted, may be damage to TU-05 body.
(I think then protection circuit is working.)
Thanks."


----------



## GermanGuy

good luck i already ordered 3x lorenz df96 so i can learn how to make a tube adaptor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! the support toolkit for the tu-05 gets larger and larger.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I think that your the only person i know that can do this. I watch with bated breath at what you come up with as with an adaptor we have a whole new bunch of tubes to explore. I would not know where to start with a project like that so I am very much looking forward to hearing your thoughts!

Thank you as well on your advice about the multimeters. I went for the one I went for as I did some more research on them thanks to your input!

As for the tube combination, I am impressed. I really hope you get a pair of Mullard DF91's to try with the Phillips though. Last night I was intoxicated with the sound. Is it as open and airy? No! Does it have the last ounce of detail? No, not in comparison to the German tubes however, life is a compromise and this combinations compromise of those things (in very small amounts it has to be said) is worth it for the musicality, instrument placement and rhythm and timing they present. My feet were tapping all night.. Even with Wagner!


----------



## GermanGuy

must have been the walküre ride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
   
  making this adaptor is rather easy, the effort is to find the parts for it and make the adaptor very thin (not much height left in the case and because of the case of the tu-05), or if i understand shikada san correctly just cutting pin 1 of the tube!


----------



## ianmedium

You know, that is my least favourite Wagner piece! I like it but there are others I prefer. No, last night it was Parsifal, I think my favourite of all the Operas 

I am very much looking forward to your efforts on the adaptor, how is the case going?

Anak, so envious that you have a "TEN" tube! They are meant to be wonderful!

Woodcans, your thoughts on the combo are exactly how i feel about them!


----------



## GermanGuy

for the case i tried different kinds of artificial wood and aluminium and applied it directly on a piece of felt. it is lying in the bath room smelling like a chemical lab, but as you ask it could be dry now, will have a look!
   
  edit:
   
  had a look at! not worth even writing about, this was a not so good idea, rock hard but breaks if you touch the felt with some pressure!


----------



## ianmedium

Great, Can't wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## GermanGuy

mullard - this ones?
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=mullard+df91&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> edit:
> 
> had a look at! not worth even writing about, this was a not so good idea, rock hard but breaks if you touch the felt with some pressure!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> mullard - this ones?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=mullard+df91&_sacat=0&_from=R40




Yes, those are they!

If you want the exact ones I purchased the ones on the top of the list from colomor valves in the UK, dead quiet and highly recommended seller.

I am sorry the wood thing did not work, it looks like the wood has to be thicker than veneer for it to work.. Back to the leather then!


----------



## GermanGuy

no problem with the wood pieces. i tried an aluminium looking paste that gets hard and is used for car repair and a wood like paste used to repair for example a wooden floor or furniture directly applied on the felt, but felt is not hard and stable so with some pressure the applied layer will brake.
   
  next step to try is two component epoxy resin an fibre glass pieces to make a hard layer between felt and wood pieces, also i have nearly 20 meters of 3 to 4 cm wide pinewood wood shavings (made by the carpenter or to be honest by the new trainee of the carpenter who works for the company i am working at). you can use epoxy resin to glue them together around the felt pocket, it would look great and is very stable resulting in a one piece wood like pocket and also the corners and edges would be easy to make and perfectly even.
   
  the wood pieces are made out of ultrathin multilayer plywood especially made for model airplanes and i tested that it is stable enough to be bend around the round sides / edges of the tu-05.


----------



## GermanGuy

two pictures to show what i posted before:
   
   

   

   
  at the moment i think of using the two larger wood pieces just as side panels for the amp itself.


----------



## GermanGuy

some links related to differences of df91 and df96 tubes maybe of interest for shikada san:
   
   
  http://www.forum.radios-tv.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3876&p=40614&hilit=df96+compatible+df91#p40614
   
   
  http://www.forum.radios-tv.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1701&p=38884&hilit=df91+df96+adaptor#p38884


----------



## bmichels

Well folks, I started to move on the long tube testing road...
   
*I have already tested 2 configurations:*
   
*- Combination 1 : Sylvania 3S4 + Tungsram 1T4T *
   
*- Combination 2: Mullard 3S4 +  Tungsram 1T4T*
   
  I must say that so far I am *not super convinced by those 2 *options for the following reasons: May be it is more detailled than with the stock tubes, BUT... I have a feeling that I have less BASS and less gain than with the stock tubes  ( At least for the gain I am certain: I listen at 12 O'clock with the stock tubes and at 3 O'clock with those 2 combinations !).  Does it make sense to you or... am I dreaming ??
   
  Anyway, I will test next :
   
*- **Combination 3 : **Mullard 3S4  + Siemens  DF91*
   
   
  And..... Since I have also some Siemens DL92, I can do a lot of other combinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, what combinations are worth testing ? Indeed, with ( including the stock tubes)  4 different 3S4 tubes and 3  Voltage gain tubes, this makes... 12 combinations possibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,...so a little direction will be welcome 
   
   
*So.... what combinaison should I test next ?   *
   
   
  PS:  I am impress by German Guy comment's  of his new combination: *philips dl 92 (3S4) + telefunken df904 mil spec  (1U4).  --> Where to find them, with the garantee to have the exact same tubes ?*
   
*thanks for your comments*


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,

This thread has succumbed to an element of tube rolling mania. I don't mean this in a derogatory sense at all. But it seems that every last tube purchase when combined with the XYZ of thermionic nirvana imparts an almost mystical ambiance to the sound quality of this amplifier. Far enough if your hearing is acute enough to discern such infinitesimally small 'differences'. But having rolled a fair number of tubes, to my mind these 'differences' aren't worth stressing about. By all means change the stock tubes after thoroughly auditioning them, but please don't think that the rarefied Lorenz (or some other virtually unobtainable tube) will somehow transmogrify your amplifier into an aural ambrosia bestowing device that will transform your listening experience, as the tubes impart a 5-10% sonically different flavour at most. So enjoy what you've got and roll the tubes at your peril! 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## GermanGuy

here is a list with some of my posts, maybe it's helpful  to have an index to my impressions of the different tube combos and makes it easier to find older topics / posts:
   
  tube cleaning kit:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/630#post_9573905
   
  tube pictures:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/660#post_9579792
   
  interconnect jacks and cables:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9580479
   
  my diy interconnects:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240
   
  gold plating tool:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/735#post_9586055
   
  tube pins gold plating:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/750#post_9587261
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/765#post_9590026
   
  my reference tracks /cd's to listen to the tu-05:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/780#post_9591686
   
  standard tube rating form:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/795#post_9593228
   
  cradle construction:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/810#post_9598458
   
  tu-05 first impressions:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/855#post_9609995
   
  tu-05 with lorenz - philips combo:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610188
   
  my tu-05 setup with player and headphone:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610329
   
  tu-05 power supply:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610573
   
  tube rolling:
   
  valvo and lorenz tube combos:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/885#post_9610868
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612010
   
  telefunken:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612467
   
  siemens tubes and short summary:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612624
   
  valvo red label:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/915#post_9613134
   
  listening to different interconnects:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/930#post_9614421
   
  tube rolling: ultron tubes:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614695
   
  tube pictures by manufacturer:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614708
   
  protective carrying pocket for tu-05:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/960#post_9615850
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/975#post_9617363
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/990#post_9618486
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1065#post_9627641
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9633189
   
  tube rolling: valvo red label - tung-sol ken rad combo:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1020
   
  summary and valvo red label - lorenz combo:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1050#post_9624911
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1080#post_9629496
   
  basic explanation of amp function and construction:
  www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1095#post_9630986
   
  tube rolling: telefunken df904:
  www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9632746


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> bmichels,
> 
> This thread has succumbed to an element of tube rolling mania. I don't mean this in a derogatory sense at all. But it seems that every last tube purchase when combined with the XYZ of thermionic nirvana imparts an almost mystical ambiance to the sound quality of this amplifier. Far enough if your hearing is acute enough to discern such infinitesimally small 'differences'. But having rolled a fair number of tubes, to my mind these 'differences' aren't worth stressing about. By all means change the stock tubes after thoroughly auditioning them, but please don't think that the rarefied Lorenz (or some other virtually unobtainable tube) will somehow transmogrify your amplifier into an aural ambrosia bestowing device that will transform your listening experience, as the tubes impart a 5-10% sonically different flavour at most. So enjoy what you've got and roll the tubes at your peril!
> 
> ...


 
   
  ..... will wissen, was die Welt, im Innersten zusammen hält ...
   
   
  Goethe, Faust I
   
  edit:
   
  i partly disagree. i agree that we are searching for the very best in an area that is already very small for improvement, but i exactly know what i am searching for.
   
  the problem going this way is that if you want to change the sound, you can test new combinations or buy some new tubes. for example the telefunken df904 mil spec - philips dl92 combo is near to perfection for my taste, but i slightly miss a better localisation and a more pinpoint imaging.
   
  so what to do?
   
  i can buy earl grey tee or apples or a zino santos cigar, but not a tube with just the ability to do that with my existing tube set, i have to test it.
   
  i know this from my latest diy grado style headphone. i spent nearly 2 month only in fine tuning the sound, but ..., there was this moment when my ears told me, that everything is perfect, 100% match with what i wanted, and from this moment on i stopped modifying the headphone, it is unchanged and will stay unchanged.
   
  i am sure that the same will happen with the tubes. when i have found exactly the sound desired, tube rolling stops immediatly.
   
  p.s. nice to see you back here!


----------



## ianmedium

I would agree with Andy and have said many times before that though the different tubes make a difference it is at the most 10% . Likewise do not get caught up on the interconnect, at best 10% again. There may be the chance the amp is just not your sonic cup of tea!


----------



## ianmedium

I have an admission as well. I have been selfish!

I saw GG's comments about the 1U4 Telefunkens and knowing he and I have similar tastes in how music is delivered I went on the hunt and found a pair of NOS/NIB with the diamond bases and great printing on the glass up for auction, ending this afternoon. Starting bid was $10 for the pair so I placed a bid and no one else bid so I got them for a steal! I am very much looking forward to hearing what they sound like!


Once again as well. I have a lot of fun with this tube rolling and that is what it is, fun! If you never rolled tubes, kept the stock ones you would be hearing a lovely sound and you could enjoy the amp for years to come and be very satisfied with that sound.. If it is a sound you like!

Like the FAD PF's however you may not like the sound this amp makes and that is fine, that is why there are so many amps out there, to cater to different tastes.

I hope I have conveyed this when sharing my thoughts of this amp and various tube combinations. The variations do make a difference to me and the descriptions I feel valid and accurate and have always been at pains to make it clear that these differences are the sprinkles on the icing on the cake, not the cake itself.

I have never wanted to convey that these changes are huge and hopefully reading my posts that will have come across as so. If it has not come across that way I apologize. It was never my intention to deceive or to colour in an incorrect manner my thoughts and lead others to making the wrong decisions.

I have no financial interest in this amp other than owning one and nothing personal to gain by amps being sold other than hopefully other folks enjoying music more due to enjoying their amp and what it brings sonically to the table.

I really want make that clear as for so long it has been in the main my thoughts on this thread as others who own the amp have not wanted to post which is fine, no one has to post their thoughts, quite right that.

So I have felt a bit of pressure of late as folks have ordered the amp and whilst I am not arrogant enough to think my word is gospel I do realize that some folks will have based part of their decision to purchase on thoughts I have conveyed and that is why I have hopefully been clear on my thoughts.

It has been gratifying and somewhat of a relief to find other folks hearing what I have heard and seeing the capabilities of this amp and conveying those thoughts as it supports my endeavours and I am grateful in particular to Anak Chan, woodcans and German Guy for that and for their kindness in acknowledging that what I heard and then gone on to describe is fairly accurate to what owners can expect to hear.


I truly love the fact that this amp encourages passion in finding how to eke the very best out of it, for me that is a true measure of how good a design is.

And whilst I do feel tube rolling is a small part it is an important part I feel and I am glad I have now over 47 tubes and have found that out. Considering as well that with this amp tube rolling is pretty cheap there is not a huge amount to lose in trying it out. Heck, all my tubes together come to less than one desirable tube for a normal amp!

Lastly, I want to thank folks for being so active of late on this thread. I love that it has some life now and that people are so willing to experiment and share their thoughts. I do in particular single out German Guy for praise. You sir have brought such life to this thread and I so appreciate your knowledge, your willingness to experiment to get the last ounce of quality out of this amp and your generosity of spirit, long may your contributions flow and long may everyone else lucky enough to own this amp or to have ordered one continue to share their thoughts good and bad about this amp and the new 06 to come.


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Well folks, I started to move on the long tube testing road...
> 
> *I have already tested 2 configurations:*
> 
> ...




Please remember as well. You need at least 10 hours to start to really hear any differences in tubes, plus your amp needs to burn in a bit. I would just stick with one set at the moment and let the amp get some hours on it, that is what I did initially then I started trying other combinations of tubes.

As I have said on many occasions, what sounds great to my ears may not sound that way to someone else's. But if you feel like having fun with these tubes then eventually (if that is the sonic signature of the amp is to your liking, it may not be) you will find a sweet spot or, as myself and GG have found, several sweet spots.

I really like the way woodcans is doing things, very similar to the way I started. I changed tubes then had them in for a while to get used to the sound. By the looks of things he has struck gold first time round, it took me a few goes, each time there was an incremental improvement for me.

Again though, we all hear things differently and it may end up that the way this amp sounds is not how you like to listen to music and that is fine. I am pretty sure it would not be hard to sell the amp and try something else. This is what I did until I got to this amp which ticks all my boxes!

good luck with it all though and see what you feel like after you have a few hours on it. Forget rolling tubes or changing cables for now, just get used to listening to music through the amp for if after a number of hours it does not work for you no amount of tube rolling or cable swapping will alter the fundamental things about this amp.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - (hope i use the right english words for this) - regarding your 'selfish' buy of the telefunken tubes - i think, it's not selfish but the normal wish to find the best tube set for your taste (wish you better luck this time buying telefunken tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  i am sure that everybody here spending so much time and money for amp, tubes, yes - music) has the same direction and goal in mind  - the best musical reproduction and listening experience and how to get it. this strategy or idea or wish is behind all actions - but obvious and not written.
   
  thank you very much for especially mention GermanGuy who brings life to this group, i feel really honored. 
   
  in my view the life and activity here is based not only  on my posts  (nevertheless i try my best), but much more important on all the posts together, and the great mixture of participants and the free and open mind of all making it possible in this thread to ask really every question and posting even the most weird idea without any problem.
   
  it would be really boring if this thread were only filled with fighting experts or nonstop dreaming music lovers.
   
  a lot of my ideas and posts are based on good questions or problems one has, so the questions and problems are really a kick starter to bring life to the group again and again.
   
  the same here for different opinions.
   
  (edited the last part for better understanding what i want to express):
   
  regarding your post with your reasons why you took and take part here and your thoughts why you do this or that (and you kept this thread alive long before most of us joined), 
   
  i am sure that i can speak for the whole group that nobody here at any time ever had a wrong opinion or feeling or second thoughts about other reasons (for example a commercial one)  for your participation here!
   
  for me you are an important part and the soul (and the main reason this thread exists up to now) and a valuable member of this thread promoting this amp because you love it, love music and want to share your experience and give other people the chance to have the same experience, and it is always a pleasure  and very helpfull to read your posts as we all share the same vision!


----------



## bmichels

You are right.... I will spend more time on each tube, letting my hear get used to each combination few hours before I change the tubes.
   
  thanks


----------



## bmichels

I am trying to identify which tubes were shipped With my unit.

I asked Shikada but hé could not help : " I am sorry. I do not remember the brand...I got a different brand each time from the supplier."

So... I try to read what is printed on thé tubes:

- For the 1U4/1T4 it is easy Since I can read: RCA 64ex4 
- But for the 3S4, the printing is gone. all I can read is R A ? (H?) (E?) O N. 

-> Is it RADHEON or something like this ? 

-> do you know this combinaison ?

Thanks.


----------



## GermanGuy

Raytheon?!


----------



## bmichels

Yes, RAYTHEON is a possibility.   Is it a good tube ?  
   
  In fact* I like quite well this combination  RAYTHEON 3S4 + RCA 1U4:* I find it having more bass and more gain than the new one tested !!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, thank you for your kindness, it is much appreciated.
michels.

You have a lovely stock combination there. When I got my amp the stock tubes were Tung-sols and Sylvania's, both non mil-spec.

What you may have with the Raytheons are Japanese made ones if they are after 1960 I think. I believe they were made by Matshu****a and from the little I know are highly regarded. The RCA's are lovely tubes as well. The nature of NOS of course is that Shikada San will use what he can get hold of as stocks run out but the stock tubes now I feel are much nicer quality.

One important thing I have learned though is not to put everything in a name, there are exceptions but when these tubes were made they could have been made by any number of companies and then had other companies labels put on them due to country quota's, sharing of work, especially in military use and so on.

There are some exceptions, Siemens it seems did very little of that, Telefunken also (though of course I got the only Tele's not made by them but the new ones coming are!)


----------



## ianmedium

Also, using a 1U4 you will have more gain, the 1T4's require more steps on the volume pot to achieve the same level as the 1U4.


----------



## woodcans

I have had more listening time this weekend. Driven by my Tera, this amp puts out wonderfully detailed sound. It truly has taken my setup to the next level. A level where I end up listening to the music and get lost in it. There is an addictive quality to the sound. Very lifelike and as Ian mentioned, intoxicating. I won't go into too much gushing, but Ian, I am for one very glad you have sung its praises which led me to purchase. As for tubes, I remain extremely happy with the Sylvania Siemens combo. So happy, in fact, I have had little motivation thus far to tube roll, as I just keep playing song after song.


----------



## woodcans

Well, apparently I brought this thread to a grinding halt. Despite the fact I wasn't motivated to tube roll, I had some unexpected free time this afternoon.
   
  Which led to giving me a chance to put in a pair of mil-spec Ken Rad tubes in the 3s4 slots:
   
   
   

   
   
  I must say, the combo of my TP, the 8 strand IC from BTG, the amp (& tubes of course), plus the Ocharaku Kaedes, has left me in a state of sonic bliss.
   
   

   
   
  I only have a couple of hours on the Ken Rads, but so far I would classify them (as paired with the Sylvanias) as only _very_ slightly more detailed and only _very_ slightly less euphonic than the Siemens. And I was listening to music when this shot was taken. Back to it...


----------



## ianmedium

Great thoughts!

I missed it before but what is the interconnect cable your using, it looks much more flexible than my Kimber!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Great thoughts!
> 
> I missed it before but what is the interconnect cable your using, it looks much more flexible than my Kimber!




BTG Audio 8 strand cable with Oyaide RA plugs. Very flexible and sounds great.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks mate, will check it out!


----------



## kiertijai

I am new to this topic and would like to ask (I apologize) if those has already been asked before. What is the difference in sound signature of TU-05b vs TU-06? Are both of them tranportable? It seems that TU-05b is quite big. What (full size) headphone can be driven effectively by TU-05b and TU-06? Are they really hot while running? The output of TU-05b is 30mW+30mW while 100mW + 100mW, does it mean that TU-05b is limited in driving power for the full sized headphone? However I have seen Cary amplifier with has only a few watt but it can drive Proac Response 1Sc while other 60W solid state amplifier can not drive effectively Which player is most appropriate to use with the analog paper amplifier : ipod, imod, Iriver AK100, Iriver AK120 (or modification), HM901 Please vote for best sounding tubes for TU-05b and TU-06 thanks,


----------



## ianmedium

I will leave it to Anak Chan to answer about the different sound signatures of the two amps as I think he is the only one who has heard both back to back for an extended time.

The 05 is indeed quite large by portable standards. I like to think of it as a transportable amp, something you could take on holiday with you and be able to listen to lovely tunes at the end of the day in your hotel room.. Thats what I do!

With the 05's anything with an impedance of up to 200Ohm can be driven by it. I don't know about higher though. I think German Guy has some HD800's, I wonder if he has tried those with it?

i won't say which are the best sounding tubes as it can be so difficult saying what is best for another persons hearing. I know i love several combinations for different reasons but in truth the stock tubes sound great as well.

I find really great synergy with my HM-801 and I know a couple of folks here love the amp with their Tera Players. Also GG is loving it with his Colourfly C4

The amps never get hot, the tubes are radio tubes designed to run on low voltages and have a very long life. The hottest I have experienced the tubes getting is the same sort of temperature of tepid water. The case in my experience even when it is hot as it is here now never gets hot.

Hope that helps and welcome!


----------



## AnakChan

Someone called my name ??

 Per Ian, I've only used the TH-900 and didn't try any "hard to drive" headphones on them. However the demo units I had were tuned for easy-to-drive headphones. I believe you can choose what gain setting you want during the pre-build time (or in bmichel's case, a multi input but that's based on the input power rather than output to the headphones?).
 I'd like to add a quick comment though in the last Fujiya show last week, Shikada-san actually demonstrated to the audiences of this TU-05b driving small table speakers. Unfortunately I didn't pay attention to what speakers they were nor their specs. I'll drop him a mail about it.

 They don't get hot as Ian mentioned. The LED which lights up the tubes are somewhat misleading in the sense that it looks like the tubes are glowing hot but not really. Still though, I wouldn't run it in a completely enclosed case but with something like A2P's vented leather case instead.

 Size-wise, I classify both as transportables however the weight of the TUR-06 is sub 500g which isn't that heavy. I'd say take your pick on whatever source you want to use. I've tried with the RWAK100 and Go-DAP DD OPA627SM 12V LE. Both worked fine.

 As for the sound signature, I've written a review if you look in my signature. At a high level though, to -MY- ears, the TU-05b is probably the more neutral and audiophile-finesse signature whilst the TUR-06 has more of the fun deep bass-styled signature. I'm actually going for the TUR-06 myself for the smaller sized transportable, and I think I need some fun in my life.


----------



## GermanGuy

the tu-05 sounds absolutely great with the headphones listed in my inventory (i ordered it with 16-32 and 16-120 ohm impedance settings), also with the iem's, dead silient, but NOT WITH THE HD800 (typical impedance mismatch, much to dark, lifeless, no detail, no highs).


----------



## woodcans

Well, one, or both of the mil spec Ken Rads are noisy - tissue crinkle. I noticed today while listening to some quiet classical passages and in between tracks. Going back to the Siemens until I have more pin cleaning time to prepare some other brands.


----------



## bmichels

Very very funny: After some tube rolling,* I finally prefer... the stock tubes :  RAYTHERON 3S4 + RCA (1U4 or 1T4)   *





   
  I find more fun and better gain in the stock tubes. More bass also !  I guess I have been very fortunate to get this unusual stock tube set.
   
*But... how can I know if the RCA are 1U4 or 1T4 ?*  I can read on them "made in USA* 64EX4"* and the gain is really better than with the other tubes (I listen at 12 O'clock with them when, where for the same sound level, I need to set volume at 3 O'clock with all other combination).  Can it help ? 
   


   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  So far I have tested :
   
*- Combination 1 : Sylvania 3S4 + Tungsram 1T4T *

*- Combination 2: Mullard 3S4 +  Tungsram 1T4T*

*- **Combination 3 : Mullard 3S4  + Siemens  DF91*

And..
   
  I know I will one day test more combination (I have 2 siemens DL92 to test with those tubes, and I will also test the "famous" *philips dl 92 (3S4) + telefunken df904 mil spec  (1U4)..**. when I can get my hand on them.*
   
*Question: is the "milspecs" important for the **telefunken df904 **?  All i can find so far is apparently  "NON MilSpecs" !*
   
   
*Anyway, I will listen to your advices and give my hears some listening time with the stock tubes before I start again some tests *




   
  thanks to you all....


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Very very funny: After some tube rolling,* I finally prefer... the stock tubes :  RAYTHERON 3S4 + RCA (1U4 or 1T4)   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I don't think that my Siemens, that I prefer over my mil spec Ken Rads, are mil specs.


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels, your RCA's will be 1U4's, i have yet to see any that are 1T4.

Woodcans, I am sorry about the tissue thing. Hopefully it will be the same as I found and it is dirty pins!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> bmichels, your RCA's will be 1U4's, i have yet to see any that are 1T4.
> 
> Woodcans, I am sorry about the tissue thing. Hopefully it will be the same as I found and it is dirty pins!


 
  No RCA 1T4 ?. B....ut look here for example and  here also !

   
   
  Anyway.... does the fact that they are 1T4 explain why they provide more gain than the other combos that I have tested ?
   
  And also, and do you think that the * "milspecs" are important for the **telefunken df904 ?  Or can I go ahead and purchase the **telefunken df904 "non-mim specs" that I have found on Ebay ?*


----------



## ianmedium

Well, that is a first! I have not seen RCA's with 1T4 before. 

I can't answer about the Mil-spec as it just all seems a crapshoot to me, some mil-spec I have have performed wonderful, others less so. I got non mil-spec ones myself so will see what they sound like. I think most importantly see if they have the diamond on the base. The previous Tele's I got did not so I think I had a rebranded pair.

As far as I am aware there is no physical way of telling a 1T4 from a 1U4 other than the printing on the glass. I would drop Shikada san a line and ask him. If they are 1U4's you will not need as much volume on the control as you would the 1T4's for the same level of volume if that makes sense!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> ..... I think most importantly see if they have the diamond on the base. The previous Tele's I got did not so I think I had a rebranded pair.


 
   
  Ian,
   
  - What do you mean by "the diamond on the base" ? Can you show me where/what to look ? 
   
   
  - And, Do you think those are "real telefunken with diamond" ?  
   
  The descriptions on Ebay is :  3x Röhre Telefunken 1U4 / DF904 für Batterie-Kofferradios, Akkord und Co., NOS
   
What is " Röhre " ???


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> bmichels,
> 
> This thread has succumbed to an element of tube rolling mania. I don't mean this in a derogatory sense at all. But it seems that every last tube purchase when combined with the XYZ of thermionic nirvana imparts an almost mystical ambiance to the sound quality of this amplifier. Far enough if your hearing is acute enough to discern such infinitesimally small 'differences'. But having rolled a fair number of tubes, to my mind these 'differences' aren't worth stressing about. By all means change the stock tubes after thoroughly auditioning them, but please don't think that the rarefied Lorenz (or some other virtually unobtainable tube) will somehow *transmogrify *your amplifier into an aural ambrosia bestowing device that will transform your listening experience, as the tubes impart a 5-10% sonically different flavour at most. So enjoy what you've got and roll the tubes at your peril!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Andy, I think it is a good thing to bring some perspective to the 'side hobby' of tube rolling. I also think that once one gets to know the amplifier and its sound, that the small differences become easily detectable, despite being a small percentage of the overall sound quality, and this is what leads to the fun, and (in some cases over-) excitement regarding different tube's sound signatures. Oh, and the fact that you used the term 'transmogrify' pleases me immensely.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> bmichels, your RCA's will be 1U4's, i have yet to see any that are 1T4.
> 
> Woodcans, I am sorry about the tissue thing. Hopefully it will be the same as I found and it is dirty pins!


 
   
  The pins were still mildly to moderately dirty despite a quick 'n dirty, ahem, cleaning job. I'll report back after a proper cleaning if the problem is solved. In the meantime I did a decent clean on the Mullard 3s4's which are currently running in for a bit before a short listening session later tonight.


----------



## ianmedium

The dIamond is on the bottom Between the pins but it is not a definitive of proof! You can't see in this picture but I would ask the seller but to be honest it would not put me off getting them! I know the ones I have purchased have them as it was in the description. The thing is with these type of tubes I can see less point in someone faking them as they are so cheap. Charge $50 or more for a tube and there is incentive to go to the extra trouble but $5 a tube there is not!

The one you show though looks in great condition, heck, for the price of a few coffees what have you to lose!


----------



## GermanGuy

röhre = tube !


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Ian,
> 
> - What do you mean by "the diamond on the base" ? Can you show me where/what to look ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  if you compare your picture with my picture posted here
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9632746
   
  (look at the handwritten 1u4) it looks like beeing exactly the same tubes and/or source!


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am listening to 'CD21 - 111 Years Deutsche Grammophon  - HagenQuartett- Schubert- Beethoven' with the 'telefunken df904 mil spec - philips dl92' combo.
   
  my first impressions were posted here:
 - http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9632746
   
  the telefunken tubes have settled nicely, especially imaging and localisation are improved, at the moment there is nothing i would change, miss, add, so this combo is nearly perfect.
   
  often when i listen to music so late (it's nearly 2:00 am now) i switch off all lights but keep my eyes open, it gives you a great feeling for the recording space, your ears fill the dark space your eyes see, you have the feeling you were sitting in the audience, the orchestra is playing in and endless room. a great experience!


----------



## ianmedium

You are making me salivate at the prospect of my pair coming GG. They ship from the US today so probably two weeks (it is much slower to ship from the US to Canada than it is from Europe to Canada!). The Mazda's should be here this week though!

I have popped back in the Siemens DF91's to go with the Phillips DL92's. I do love the transparency and air of the Siemens.


----------



## woodcans

Sylvania + Mullards is a fantastic pairing. Full 3d presentation, palpable vocals, strings...yes. No loss of detail. Wonderful


----------



## ianmedium

Ooh, I will give that a try!

It is so nice to have other folks with the same tubes as me so we can compare notes!

How have you found the effects of burn in, how would you describe the change in sound since getting the amp?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ooh, I will give that a try!
> 
> It is so nice to have other folks with the same tubes as me so we can compare notes!
> 
> How have you found the effects of burn in, how would you describe the change in sound since getting the amp?


 
   
   
  Little change to my ears with burn in. The tubes settle in with a few hours of play but other than that I really just thoroughly enjoy the amp and the tubes.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Little change to my ears with burn in. The tubes settle in with a few hours of play but other than that I really just thoroughly enjoy the amp and the tubes.


 
   
   
  And to say I thoroughly enjoy it is putting it mildly.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats wonderful! I am so happy your liking this amp. I think the Tera and My 801 have very similar sound traits and I feel they are made for this amp!

I think your approach is so healthy with this, just play music and enjoy!


----------



## kiertijai

@ Ianmedium, AnakChan, GermanGuy   thanks for the info.
  I will be looking forward to more impressions.  Mtthefirst in Thailand has ordered TU-06, will
  wait for his response too.


----------



## kiertijai

@ Ianmedium, AnakChan, GermanGuy   thanks for the info.
  I will be looking forward to more impressions.  Mtthefirst in Thailand has ordered TU-06, will
  wait for his response too.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





kiertijai said:


> @ Ianmedium, AnakChan, GermanGuy   thanks for the info.
> I will be looking forward to more impressions.  Mtthefirst in Thailand has ordered TU-06, will
> wait for his response too.


 
  I'm from Thailand but currently live in Japan.


----------



## ianmedium

For those waiting for the 06 and who don't follow Shikada San on Faceebook he left a message today saying there is a slight delay in production. From reading what he says I think he is just swamped with work.. Remember, he is a one man band!

Here is the message he posted..





Analog Squared Paper
12 hours ago
TUR-06はまだ出荷できていません。
予想外に制作に工数がかかってしまっております。
お待ちいただいているお客様には大変申し訳ございません。
今しばらくお待ちくださいませ。

TUR has not shipped yet.
It is taking longer to make than I thought.
I'm sorry for you waiting.
TUR-06 not yet ready ship.
Unexpected production gone up effort.
We apologize to our customers who were waiting for you.

Please wait for a while.
TUR has not shipped yet.
It is taking longer to make than I thought. I'm sorry for you waiting... (Translated by Bing)


----------



## TIMITS

I posted an enquiry on the Analog Squared Paper's Contact page 2-3 days ago and so far have not had a reply.  I'm glad that Shikada San is getting the recognition deserved for his exemplary work but I'm having second thoughts about ordering.  I was part of a Head-Fi organised group buy for the Thunderpants Fostex T50RP headphones and it was a disappointing experience taking 13 months plus the intervention of another Head-Fi member before actually receiving the headphone.  I wouldn't expect the same experience from Shikada-san but it is difficult when a small business becomes swamped by orders and the only mode of communication is email.


----------



## ianmedium

TIMITS. 

If your on Facebook I very much recommend you contacting him via pm there. In my experience I get faster response on there than email.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





timits said:


> I posted an enquiry on the Analog Squared Paper's Contact page 2-3 days ago and so far have not had a reply.  I'm glad that Shikada San is getting the recognition deserved for his exemplary work but I'm having second thoughts about ordering.  I was part of a Head-Fi organised group buy for the Thunderpants Fostex T50RP headphones and it was a disappointing experience taking 13 months plus the intervention of another Head-Fi member before actually receiving the headphone.  I wouldn't expect the same experience from Shikada-san but it is difficult when a small business becomes swamped by orders and the only mode of communication is email.


 
   
   
  TIMITS, 
   
  I did not attempt to contact Shikada San during my amp building time. And I have, in the past, been involved in some head-fi 'scams'. I do not think that this is the case with the A2P amps. I received my amp with a bit of a delay, but the build quality is first rate, and the sound, well, I just can't say enough good things about it. I recommend patience, which, if your upcoming amp would happen to sound anything like mine, then you will be rewarded by many evenings of sonic bliss. Not trying to change your mind, only to console if you are nervous about your purchase. Also, thank you for your kind words in the fad thread. 
   
  -wc


----------



## woodcans

Okay Ian, you are the resident expert. Both the mil spec Ken-Rads and the Mullards gave me snap-crackle-pop. Pin condition was equal amongst all three sets (including the totally silent Siemens). Advice?


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> TIMITS,
> 
> I did not attempt to contact Shikada San during my amp building time. And I have, in the past, been involved in some head-fi 'scams'. I do not think that this is the case with the A2P amps. I received my amp with a bit of a delay, but the build quality is first rate, and the sound, well, I just can't say enough good things about it. I recommend patience, which, if your upcoming amp would happen to sound anything like mine, then you will be rewarded by many evenings of sonic bliss. Not trying to change your mind, only to console if you are nervous about your purchase. Also, thank you for your kind words in the fad thread.
> 
> -wc




Exactly. I think it important to remember this is a bespoke company run by one man who is making remarkable amps that sonically punch well above their weight. I have seen some things on this forum that have been less than wonderful business practices ( a certain US custom IEM manufacture to name one!) who I would never purchase from. I felt very safe purchasing from ASP and I would not hesitate in recommending him. Like all hand made in small quantity things, patience is worth the effort for the end result!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Exactly. I think it important to remember this is a bespoke company run by one man who is making remarkable amps that sonically punch well above their weight. I have seen some things on this forum that have been less than wonderful business practices ( a certain US custom IEM manufacture to name one!) who I would never purchase from. I felt very safe purchasing from ASP and I would not hesitate in recommending him.* Like all hand made in small quantity things, patience is worth the effort for the end result!*


 
   
  A truly *wonderful *thing, once experienced.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I hope TU-05b and ASP continue to evolve, retaining the principle ethos and a guide to others. At the moment ordering seems like it's not such a good prospect, not least the dependance on a paucity of valves available?


----------



## ianmedium

I certainly would not worry about the amount of valves available! There is a huge community of vintage radio buffs out there and a huge supply of valves available. OK, not things like Lorenz or Marconi but plenty of all the other brands.

If you look at a lot of the online sellers plenty have lots and lots of stock of the valves we need. We are probably though the most specific in our needs when it comes to brands. As far as most of the vintage radio crowd is concerned as long as it works they could care less about matched tubes.

A little history about these types of tubes. There were millions upon millions of radio sets back in the old days that used these tubes. You could have found tubes like this at your local garage or corner store, they were as common as batteries are now.. In fact it was the batteries that were the expensive part of radio ownership back then.

Add in the huge amounts of military batteries produced from the mid 1940's until the late 1960's ( for this type of tube as far as I am aware) and you have millions of these little glass tubes laying about, never seen the light of day in wear houses just waiting to be discovered!

The other thing about these valves is the incredibly long life. To be honest one could use one set of tubes for the rest of ones life and they would probably outlive even the youngest owner here! They are very low voltage and unless you short them out or knock them about then they have such a long life.

I think Shikada san is a pretty focused young man and at some point he is going to have to take someone else on I guess to help with manufacture but.. This is not an amp one would purchase lightly. It has a pretty specific use and costs a great deal for that use so the market for it will always be fairly small I think. 

I mean, this amp has been out since last year and I think we are up to #25 now, though of course the 06' is going to change things a bit as it is a lot cheaper and more compact.

Just some thoughts!


----------



## ianmedium

Couple of things this evening. I started listening earlier but noticed that when no music was playing there were some odd little electrical noises, little zing beep type noises.

At first I thought it was my 801 so I unplugged it but the noises were still there. Then I thought, "I wonder if it is something to do with low battery"? So I plugged the unit and and the battery was certainly low, it took nearly two and a half hours to charge!

Switched the amp on and listened and no beep zing noises! Can anyone explain that?

So, after that I thought, hmm, try some new tubes, a combination I have not tried before so I put in the Mil-spec Sylvania 3S4's and DF91 Mullards.

Oh goodness me! I love this combo, so musical, detailed but with much more bass weight but not at the expense of air and delicacy, really really like this combo!


----------



## GermanGuy

using my holiday to relax so not that active this week in this thread, but just some thoughts:
   
  my impression of shikada san is that he is a genius in amp design and he has (maybe a typical japanese property) a high level of honour, sense of duty, and dedication for each amp he delivers to make it perfect. also i can fully understand that maybe due to his limited english language skills communication in english is not so easy for him.
   
  i got my amp in perfect condition, wonderful wooden box, carefully sent, inside the parcel he made a construction so the box was in the middle perfectly protected from all sides.
   
  when i ordered my amp i got the response ' i will make you the best amp'.
   
  i can understand one is interested in getting his amp but i also can feel of shikada san what he maybe thinks when sitting at night on the desk trying his best to build the perfect amp for one of us and then reading this thread where the same person at the same time may write something that hits him and his honour and dedication  while he works on the amp.
   
  ok, that's business, accepted orders have to be delivered!
   
  i can fully understand the questions behind, it's always a big step and critical point when a one man company has success and there may be the need to expand.
   
  but as seen before shikada san goes the quality way, no external mass procuction, and i am absolutely sure he is working day and night that each amp gets delivered in perfect condition.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, glad to see you posting, I was wondering if all was well.

I could not agree more with your thoughts!

Back to my "noise" Though I think in part it must be something to do with low battery I realized something. I think part of it as well was some air born electrical interference ! I thought I had heard the noise before and so put my amp closer to my computer and there was the noise again!


----------



## GermanGuy

regarding the noise ian medium and woodcans mentioned (snak-crackle-pop?):
   
  - could you please explain the noise you hear sonewhat more detailed?
  - do you experience this noise with all tubes or specific one's?
  - are the tubes standard or special ones (1u4, 1t4t (sf)  )?
   
   is the noise to hear if ( headphone connected):
   
  - amp volume set to minimum, no cable, no player
  - the same with cable
  - the same, but with cable and player (player on)
   
  - the same as above, but amp set to higher volume
   
  - any other electronic devices near by, especially mobile phones?
   
  if you hear something like a
   
  'bbbssssssssss beep beep kgr kgr bsssssss gr zzz brrrrrrrrrrrrr'
   
  it is the electronic activity of the player or RF interferences from another device.
   
  try to exclude anything else beside the tubes testing the configs and steps above.


----------



## GermanGuy

was just typing my last post when you posted yours. so we came to the same result - rf interferences??!!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much GG, your description of the interferences is EXACTLY the noises generated!
I do not have WiFi in my house so normally things are really quiet RF-wise unless I put the amp right up close to the computer but the first time this happened it was not near the computer so I am wondering if it was perhaps some radio or such from a neighbour?

The noises were regardless of where the volume was and kept going when I unplugged and switched off my player, yes, I think it was electrical noise in the air, it is very humid here at the moment, a lot of static in the air so I bet that makes things worse.

Thanks so much again GG! The only reason one notices this is the amp is so silent!


----------



## TIMITS

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i can understand one is interested in getting his amp but i also can feel of shikada san what he maybe thinks when sitting at night on the desk trying his best to build the perfect amp for one of us and then reading this thread where the same person at the same time may write something that hits him and his honour and dedication  while he works on the amp.


 
   
  I hope my comment earlier does not trigger this response from shikada san as it reflects my own hesitancy based on an earlier negative experience and has nothing to do with shikada san's performance or business ethics. Ian also mentioned that I post any questions on the Analog Squared Paper Facebook page but I am a bit hesitant to do so immediately, seeing as how I've already sent the information via the ASP Contact page and it might seem presumptuous  / ill mannered to so.  I would feel more comfortable waiting a few more days before doing so.  I guess what I was reflecting upon is how too much success can be just as destructive as not enough.  With the Thunderpants group buy, what was obviously a labour of love turned into a sequence of events which eventually caused the business to grind to a halt.  The larger demand, delivery expectations and increased workload were problematic. I just didn't / don't want to be part of something like that again where what was a joy turned into something else.


----------



## smial1966

Ah well, if you will remove the amps tube guards and leave them off these RFI noises can happen. You could always drape a U shaped sheet of baking foil over the amp, though this would spoil the aesthetics somewhat. In fact tin foil has many practical uses...
   

   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
    
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks so much GG, your description of the interferences is EXACTLY the noises generated!
> I do not have WiFi in my house so normally things are really quiet RF-wise unless I put the amp right up close to the computer but the first time this happened it was not near the computer so I am wondering if it was perhaps some radio or such from a neighbour?
> 
> The noises were regardless of where the volume was and kept going when I unplugged and switched off my player, yes, I think it was electrical noise in the air, it is very humid here at the moment, a lot of static in the air so I bet that makes things worse.
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy




----------



## GermanGuy

let the games begin!


----------



## smial1966

*WHERE & HOW?!?*
   




   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> let the games begin!


----------



## GermanGuy

df96 tube compatibility:
   
  ok, i
  - compared pin layout of df91 and df96 as posted on radiomuseum.org
  - did some basic measurements
  - had a look at some schematics where df91 / df96 were used
   
  to answer the obvious question in a very specific way, here are my first listening impressions with the
   
  l*orenz df96 - philips dl92 combo*:
   
  another excellent sounding lorenz tube and a nice match with the philips. what comes me in mind to descibe the sound is not only sweet and relaxing, but also great clarity, great highs and detail, and how to say,  speed and dynamics!
   
  the ability to react to changes in volume or dynamics is like a cat or tiger lying around and than ... suddenly with unbelievable speed getting fast, run, catch .. then it's quite, slow again, relaxing, as nothing had happened.
   
  so let's give them some burn in time, amp is working, no problems, no adapter needed, but to find lorenz df96 .....


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> *WHERE & HOW?!?*


 
  where: here and everywhere:

 the opening session was here on my desk,
  - df96 doping and will work instead of df91 check passed
  - the df96 herewith gets the 'GG proved and permit (no guarantee)' label to take part in the tu-05 neverending tube dream set contest
   
  how:
   
  first discipline starting now:
   
  - world wide df96 tube hunting contest (no weapons allowed, take care of environment, safe wildlife, protect animals)
   
  second discipline starting asap:
   
  tube rolling (virtual, not off table, tu-05 mandatory)


----------



## ianmedium

GG!!!!!! Thank you for taking one for the team! It is so wonderful that we now have DF96's to add to the stable. This is something that I am going to be very interested in hearing about over the coming days. Please try to update about how it works with the amp as soon as you can! (no funny smells or shorts or stuff like that!)

This is wonderful though, thank you!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG!!!!!! Thank you for taking one for the team! It is so wonderful that we now have DF96's to add to the stable. This is something that I am going to be very interested in hearing about over the coming days. Please try to update about how it works with the amp as soon as you can! (no funny smells or shorts or stuff like that!)
> 
> This is wonderful though, thank you!


 

 sorry, what means - no funny smells or shorts or stuff like that!


----------



## smial1966

I sincerely doubt that this was an allusion to your personal hygiene and Lederhosen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  More likely it's referring to electrical shorts and that pungent aroma given off when an electronic component starts to melt itself.
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> sorry, what means - no funny smells or shorts or stuff like that!


----------



## ianmedium

Just a cursory glance on ebay produced this lovely lot of DF96's, fill yer boots!
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.XDF96+TUBE&_nkw=DF96+TUBE&_sacat=0&_from=R40

BTW... Ediswan are a Britsh brand who also went under the name "Mazda" meant to sound very good. I know there are five DF96's left as I asked the seller. I have some Mazda arriving any day now so I won't be going for these.

Also Two Diamond base Telefunkens are left, they look immaculate!

But the real sleeper is the Box of Phillips tubes in one of the listings! They are in fact Valvo, made in Germany and with a phillips label, looks like Military use by the packaging and a steal at the price! Looks like he has quite a few for sale!

Happy hunting, I will pass at the moment as i have one set of Mazda's and one set of Telefunken's on their way to me so I don't want to be greedy! 

Oh and Andy... How did you get that picture of me?????????????????? :blink: and spot on about the smells Andy!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> I sincerely doubt that this was an allusion to your personal hygiene and Lederhosen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ah - thanks !


----------



## Boringer

Thanks GG, seems we have more options now.
   
  Ian, thanks for the link.
   
  Guys, I'll do some tube hunting again...


----------



## Boringer

Wow... 
  That's Telefunkens are gone...
  So fast...


----------



## GermanGuy

it was not me - have enough tubes at the moment!
   
  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohre-DF96-1AF4-1AJ4-TELEFUNKEN-gepruft-NOS-NEU-Tube-NEW-DF-96-Valvula-Valve-/251022443538?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item3a721a8412
   
  seven sold, 31 on stock as i post this!
   
  www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=r%C3%B6hre+df96&LH_PrefLoc=2


----------



## bmichels

ARGHHH ... !  Too late The 3 telefunken DF904 on EBay are gone !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So I need to find again 2 *Telefunken DF904.  MilSpecs* if possible...   and also some *Philips DL92*


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=philips+dl92&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=df904&_sacat=0


----------



## ianmedium

Amazed to see my Mazda Tubes arrive today, only 8 days from France! 
I have them burning in now but from initial listening think sweeter Lorenz's, just a lovely sound so far. Also, ultra quiet tubes, not a ting, not a rustle. Also, next to the Marconi's I think these are my most beautiful tubes but for a different reason.

Firstly these are the cleanest pins I have seen so far, I think they may be gold plated as there was no corrosion and they were nice and shiny. I just cleaned them with alcohol thats all!

Second reason is that these have large cut-outs in the metal cylinder inside the tube so one can actually see very clearly the grid inside. Also the getter flash is very little so it is easy to see the shiny mica top plate and the D Getter (D getter means these are early tubes, probably no later than mid 1950's.

I have them paired with the Mil-spec Sylvania's and it is a lovely pairing. Those who ordered the Cifte's from this seller expect pretty much the same in terms of sound as both these brands are made side by side in the Mazda Suresness factory in France.

I have taken some pictures, a few more than normal as hopefully I have captured the details so you can see a bit of what is inside these types of tubes!
First up is a shot of the tubes fresh out of the rather attractive boxes (BTW, in case your wondering my desk top is an image sent by a friend of mine who is a Kondo Audio Note dealer and this shows the full Kondo Audio Note set up in his showroom including the new power amp and speakers!)


Check those pins out, I swear, I had not even cleaned them with alcohol when I took this shot, nicely blued at the top of the pins to show they have gone through extra check at the factory so I am guessing these tubes are high grade ones.


Next up a nice shot of the "D" Getter, though the Mica top looks dull it is in fact shiny.


Lastly in the amp with the Sylvania's enjoying some burn in.. But look closely at the one on the far right, this is the cut out I was on about and you can see clearly the grid inside the tube! I will fiddle around a post a close up of that!


----------



## ianmedium

Here are some close-up's!




And this is a close up of the pins, this is how they were right out of the box! I have never seen cleaner pins.


----------



## woodcans

^ Phenomenal pics, Ian!! Love the look of that tube, for sure. Who is the seller with the Cifte's, I would like to try and get a pair. 

On a side note, it wasn't me swiping all the Telefunkens from above.


----------



## Boringer

Those are great pictures Ian.
  Thanks for sharing.
   
  Well, it could be anybody who swiped those Telefunkens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was just surprised how fast the reactions.
Just hoping they were one of us here and mind to share their thought on the tubes as well.
Cheers for that... 




   
  woodcans, I bought my Cifte from this seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300607650634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
  Pretty surprising as well, now they were gone too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  May be you can drop them a message, in case they still have few stocks left.


----------



## ianmedium

It was not me! I have a pair of U4's coming from the States.

Boringer, that is the seller I got mine from, if you notice he is away until the end of the month so has probably suspended anyone being able to order until then. There were plenty left before he closed the store for his holiday so my advice is to send him a message saying what you want and then when he gets back he will be able to get in touch with you.

Very impressed with the tubes he sent me, the best condition of any NOS tube so far!

I have had a few chats with him now and told him about our amp so he is looking out for more tubes of our type from his suppliers!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Those are great pictures Ian.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Well, it could be anybody who swiped those Telefunkens...
> ...


 
   
   
  Boringer,
   
  Thank you so much. Your generosity is the epitome of this thread.
   
  Regards,
  wc


----------



## bmichels

Hello all, In my search for the Telefunken DF904 - 1U4 I found a strange thing:
   
*Some Telefunken tubes have printed on  DF904  and some ... 1U4 !  Are they the same ? * 
   
  (I would like to reproduce the combo "Philips-telefunken" that GermanGuy has done and it was with a Telefunken with 1U4 printed on the tube, not DF904.)


----------



## ianmedium

Yep, that is one in the same!

The 1U4 designation is normally regarded as a US tube or tubes aimed for the US market, the DF904 is European or aimed at the European market as far as I am aware.


----------



## GermanGuy

i posted a picture of my tubes with the german forces eagle on the back. front printing is 1u4 and as mentioned before, the left picture handwritten 1u4 is identical on the cardboxes my tubes were delivered in.
   
  edit:
   
  i assume the mil spec ones are labeled 1u4, because
   
  Bundeswehr - German Forces - NATO - English Language - US Army Standards


----------



## ianmedium

Exactly GG, that would be my thinking also!

On a different topic, any updates of the DF96's and your wonderful wooden case?


----------



## GermanGuy

df96  - working, amp ok, no problems.
  case - bought additional brass metal parts - at the moment i think of how to use them.


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent!

I really appreciate you trying out the DF96's, that opens up a whole new field of tubes for us to explore!


----------



## GermanGuy

some pictures of the latest case study of my case studies:


----------



## ianmedium

I am really liking where your going with that case GG, I love the brass accents!


----------



## smial1966

Ianmedium did always like his bling! GG if you could lacquer the wood in Luxman gold he'd be offering you sackfuls of cash for it! 

Cheers,
Andy.



ianmedium said:


> I am really liking where your going with that case GG, I love the brass accents!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> ......but outstanding with the philips dl92, so now we speak about the *telefunken df904 mil spec - philips dl 92 combo:*


 
  OK, I found my Telefunken DF904.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They will not be exactly the same that those GermanGuy has since it is printed DF904 on them instead of 1U4, but... we will see if they are the same....
   
   
  Now, I am looking for the *philips dl 92 .   *
   
*It Looks like there are different versions....    Some are printed "Philips", some "Philips MINIWATT", Some "Philips 3S4", some....  *
   
*--> which one do you have German Guy ? Could  you please post a picture ? *
   
*Thanks in advance*


----------



## ianmedium

From what I recall the ones with green printing are from their French factory, the same place that makes La Radiotechniqe, the white label could be from any number of countries including Holland, England and Belgium (where I think GG's came from) It seems though comparing notes with him that they sound identical (mine are from the Mullard factory in England).

Here is an image of mine, not is says made in Holland.. They lie!


----------



## GermanGuy




----------



## ianmedium

Our Boxes are identical GG and the printing on the glass as well.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks Ianmedium and GermanGuy.   Always very prompt to help


----------



## ianmedium

no worries, how are you getting on with your amp now, any new thoughts?


----------



## bmichels

Well, since I came back to the original set ( Raytheron 3S4 + RCA 1U4 ) I start to really appreciate this little Amp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks for all your advices


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> PHILIPS DL92 - PA1 - L9C AND SECOND TUBE L8L
> 
> Found the complete philips code table - can be downloaded here:
> 
> ...


 

 fyi


----------



## woodcans

Ian and GG, I am a recovering tubaholic, thoroughly ensconced in TA. Your posts, descriptions, and especially your photos have _completely _thrown me off the wagon!!


----------



## ianmedium

Honestly, you would think I had shares in Phillips and Lorenz 

I think for me though, these things are what? A cup of coffee a piece (admittedly a venti latte) generally and I have had so much fun researching this history and listening for tiny differences so as to find musical nirvana that it is more like how could one not try out all these tubes than why bother trying them all!

And I know this will sound odd, but I get a lot of satisfaction in preparing them for use. At the end of a busy day seeing clients I find it a great way to relax and get ready to listen to some music!


----------



## Boringer

Spoiler: Spoiler!



 


ianmedium said:


> It was not me! I have a pair of U4's coming from the States.
> 
> Boringer, that is the seller I got mine from, if you notice he is away until the end of the month so has probably suspended anyone being able to order until then. There were plenty left before he closed the store for his holiday so my advice is to send him a message saying what you want and then when he gets back he will be able to get in touch with you.
> 
> ...


 
   


woodcans said:


> Boringer,
> 
> Thank you so much. Your generosity is the epitome of this thread.
> 
> ...


 
   
   


   

  woodcans, thanks.
  I hope I can give any help but with the empty-link I can't do much.
  I hope you may get any luck by contacting them direct as Ian was also giving the same suggestion.
  Cheersss...


----------



## GermanGuy

dear sirs, members of this thread,
   
  dear distributors,
   
  as promised i made 15 tube pin cleaning kits today:
   

   
  i tested all wood disks (and had to rework five of them) that the tube pins fit into. i saved a lot of time (hope for your acceptance for my 'i have holidays so beeing lazy' mood) by cutting the foam rubber into squares and not discs, also it is very easy to press the tube onto the foam rubber and then making the seven holes with a needle or nail when you have received your cleaning kit..
   
  i searched the thread for the members who posted their willingness to act as local, country or continental distributor (please correct me if i post something wrong):
   
  list edited:
   
  germanguy - europe / uk
   
  boringer - asean countries
  ianmedium - canada
  woodcans - us
   
  i would propose that the core members of the thread post from which distributor they want to get the cleaning kit, if no other recommendation here and the distributors agree.

 tube cleaning kit 'how to use' link:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/630#post_9573905


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


>


 
  great pictures (i like the one above most)!


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you GG for the compliment. These are as I said previously, the most immaculate tubes I have received to date
Thank you as well for the cleaning kits. I can confirm I am happy to distribute them within Canada, thanks so much!


----------



## GermanGuy

right now i am listening to the
   
*lorenz df96 - tung-sol dl92 / 3s4 mil spec combo*.
   
  after some time listening to the lorenz df96 - philips dl92 and then to the telefunken df904 / 1u4 - philips dl92 combo i missed some and wanted more how to say impact, bite, more engaging sound, can i say a more of all improvement, so i thought the speed and dynamics of the lorenz df96 combined with the bass  impact and clarity of the tung-sol ken red dl92 could be a good match.
   
  not to type and type and type it is easier to write
   
  10 x WOW!
   
  precision, detail, dynamics, resolution, pin point imaging, linear and deep bass, texture and fine detail, the best soundstage not only the width and depth, but so real, here everything fits together to the best sonic experience i ever had up to now.
   
  i had to think about how to describe this combo and also looked for the translation of some words before posting.
   
  this combo can sound beautiful, relaxing, dynamic, sweet, analytical, but in fact it is not sounding like that but instead
   
  absolutely effortless and natural sounding and presenting whatever is in the music, and this with overwhelming detail, from bottom to top, independent of the volume level.
   
  listening to cat stevens - teaser and the firecat - it's the first time that i heard not only at some points but always that my mp3 was recorded from lp (very silent noise and dirt on the lp).
   
  dvorak - symphony no.9 - chicago symphony orchestra - sir georg solti - 1979 - there seems to be no limit in the dynamic presentation of this recording, but no degradation in sound quality and imaging even at the loudest parts.
   
  i herewith announce my new tube dream set:

*lorenz df96 - tung-sol dl92 / 3s4 mil spec*
   
  p.s. (1) beg your pardon that all my dream sets up to now at least have one very rare tube type


----------



## bmichels

*lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 / 3s4 mil spec*
   
*picture of the dream team* *please  *


----------



## GermanGuy

as already posted some pages earlier:


----------



## bmichels

booth hard to find indeed ! (
   
*tung-sol ken rad dl92:  Is "Tung-sol"  the brand ?  If So, then what means "Ken Rad" ?*


----------



## ianmedium

So funny GG, I am currently really enjoying the Mil-spec Sylvania 3S4's with the Mazda 1T4's and am just about to change over to the Phillips 3S4's. 

Your description of the Lorez/Ken Rad's is pretty much what I experienced with the Lorenz/Sylvania's. That is one of my favourite combinations so far.

Though I have to say these Mazda's are something else! So quiet and now I have a number of hours on them incredible at detail retrieval, best so far and that includes the Siemens and Lorenz which have been my top detail retrieval tubes.

The ability of these Mazda's to dig deep within the sonic is rather wonderful and yet they are not analytical at all, just so creamy and deep. Bass is excellent as well!


----------



## GermanGuy

replacements for dl92 tubes:
   
  i did some research to find alternatives for the dl92 tubes.
   
  the first is the 3S4T
   
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_3s4t.html
   
  (some time ago ianmedium posted also this tube type but no recommendation), but i think it's worth a look because it needs only half or quarter of the power for the heater. bad luck this tube is rare as gold nuggets with diamonds inside.
   
  the second is the 1L33 / EP201 (i am relatively to really sure)
   
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1l33.html
   
  it needs only half the power for the heater compared to the dl92 and is available, at least 6 pieces left after i bought four of them already here:
   
  http://www.ebay.de/itm/1L33-Vintage-NOS-TESLA-TUBE-EP201?item=251130442635&ih=015&category=64627&cmd=ViewItem
   
  power consumption (heater, current):
   
  df91: 50 mA
  df904: 50 mA
  df96: 25 mA
   
  dl92: 100 mA
  1l33 : 50 mA
  3s4t : 50 mA / 25 mA (with the tu-05 50 mA)
   
  it is obvious but also a nice option that using  df96 / 1L33 tubes will result in half the power consumption for the heaters, so possibly nearly double the run time of the amp.
   
  will post some results after having received the 1l33 tubes.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> So funny GG, I am currently really enjoying the Mil-spec Sylvania 3S4's with the Mazda 1T4's and am just about to change over to the Phillips 3S4's.
> 
> Your description of the Lorez/Ken Rad's is pretty much what I experienced with the Lorenz/Sylvania's. That is one of my favourite combinations so far.
> 
> ...


 

 yes, what was really amazing for me was that the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo in comparison to the lorenz df96 - tungsol ken rad dl92 combo sounds ....  sorry, but the words boring and lifeless came in my mind in comparison!


----------



## ianmedium

GG.

This is the response I got from Shikada San when I asked him about the 3S4T..

*
"It's same. and i think it work. but, output power is less than. because 3S4 is used for drive. (I don't know how power output it is.)"*


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> yes, what was really amazing for me was that the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo in comparison to the lorenz df96 - tungsol ken rad dl92 combo sounds ....  sorry, but the words boring and lifeless came in my mind in comparison!




I am really glad you said that! I often wonder if my thoughts about new tubes are being read as, "oh its the latest and greatest so its better" but it is not the case. I do find incremental differences with the tubes, the only ones so far to disappoint have been the Telefunken's and I am hoping the new ones coming will change my thoughts.

But the Mil-spec early US tubes have been a revelation to me as I was not that impressed (in comparison to the European tubes) of the standard Sylvania's which sounded grainy and lifeless in comparison to others (it has to be said though that if you never heard another tube the sound of stock Sylvania's would impress you


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG.
> 
> This is the response I got from Shikada San when I asked him about the 3S4T..
> 
> ...


 

 i know this your post, but i think he is wrong. the 3s4t has two options to connect both parts of the heater (50 mA) or only one half (25 mA, low power mode, reduced output power)! so maybe less power, but not so much less to be unusable!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> booth hard to find indeed ! (
> 
> *tung-sol ken rad dl92:  Is "Tung-sol"  the brand ?  If So, then what means "Ken Rad" ?*


 

 it is a factory for military equipment ianmedium mentioned some time ago.


----------



## ianmedium

Not quite GG, Ken Rad was a manufacturer of vacuum tubes in their own right. But like all of the US makers they combined efforts with other companies to manufacture tubes for military use so very often Ken Rads would be made by Sylvania and vis-versa.

GE took over Ken Rad just before the end of the second world war. 

From what I have found so far all the Mil-spec tubes were meant to be made to the same standards across the board for continuity of use in military applications, least that is what I have read!


----------



## GermanGuy

i forgot to mention that i also ordered two philips df96, so lets wait and see how they sound!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am really glad you said that! I* often wonder if my thoughts about new tubes are being read as, "oh its the latest and greatest so its better" but it is not the case*. I do find incremental differences with the tubes, the only ones so far to disappoint have been the Telefunken's and I am hoping the new ones coming will change my thoughts.


 

 yes, and there is another point: if i would write about each not so good pairing i tried there were more bad than excellent combinations to read about here, but naturally we post if we find something worth to be posted, so not the rules of statistics violated, just posting what may be of interest or an improvement!


----------



## GermanGuy

i hope it is ok that from time to time i post an updated list of my posts to better find older articles and topics:

 tube cleaning kit:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/630#post_9573905

 tube pictures:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/660#post_9579792

 interconnect jacks and cables:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9580479

 my diy interconnects:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240

 gold plating tool:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/735#post_9586055

 tube pins gold plating:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/750#post_9587261

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/765#post_9590026

 my reference tracks /cd's to listen to the tu-05:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/780#post_9591686

 standard tube rating form:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/795#post_9593228

 cradle construction:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/810#post_9598458

 tu-05 first impressions:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/855#post_9609995

 tu-05 with lorenz - philips combo:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610188

 my tu-05 setup with player and headphone:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610329

 tu-05 power supply:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610573

 tube rolling:

 valvo and lorenz tube combos:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/885#post_9610868

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612010

 telefunken:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612467

 siemens tubes and short summary:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612624

 valvo red label:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/915#post_9613134

 listening to different interconnects:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/930#post_9614421

 tube rolling: ultron tubes:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614695

 tube pictures by manufacturer:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614708

 protective carrying pocket for tu-05:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/960#post_9615850

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/975#post_9617363

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/990#post_9618486

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1065#post_9627641

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9633189

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1230#post_9647002

 tube rolling: valvo red label - tung-sol ken rad combo:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1020

 summary and valvo red label - lorenz combo:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1050#post_9624911

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1080#post_9629496

 basic explanation of amp function and construction:

 www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1095#post_9630986

 tube rolling: telefunken df904:

 www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9632746
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1185#post_9639203
   
  tu-05 - noise and rf interferences:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1200#post_9642880
   
  tube pictures - lorenz df96:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643177
   
  tube compatibility - df96:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643209
   
  tube rolling: lorenz df96 - philips dl92 combo first listening impressions:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643209
   
  tube cleaning kit distribution:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9649904
   
  tube rolling: lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9650382
   
  tubes: replacement types for dl92 (and df91):
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1260#post_9650615


----------



## woodcans

GG,
   
  I am (more than) happy to distribute the tube cleaning kits in the US.
   
  And thanks for summarizing your threads and tube combo impressions, very helpful.
   
  -wc


----------



## Boringer

Guys, these tubes rolling discussions really impressing and GG, thanks for summarizing them.
   
  GG, I'm also happy to distribute those cleaning kits in my region. Thanks.


----------



## GermanGuy

lots of df96 here:
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=tube+3s4t&_osacat=0&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=tube+df96&_sacat=0&_from=R40
   
  1u4 / df904:
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=tube+df96&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=tube+df904&_sacat=0
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=tube+df904&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=tube+1u4&_sacat=0
   
  1t4:
   
  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=tube+1t4&LH_PrefLoc=2&rt=nc


----------



## bmichels

Yep, thanks, but I can't find any :  *lorenz df96  or  **philips dl 92  *


----------



## GermanGuy

that seems to be a common problem at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. can't wait to hear how the philips df96 and the tesla 1L33 are sounding. you could also start to buy and listen to tubes not mentioned here to find maybe another dream set, then you have a set and not you but the other thread members have the problem to find addtional ones.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> i searched the thread for the members who posted their willingness to act as local, country or continental distributor (please correct me if i post something wrong):
> 
> list edited:
> 
> ...


 
  
 to speed up the whole procedure and if you agree i would propose that i send the number of cleaning kits as proposed above to each distibutor, thought 3x is ok for canada and uk as far as i remember the location of participants posting here, but was not so sure about asia and us, so one piece more here.
  
 the easiest way is that you send me an email with the address you want the kits delivered to.
  
 i will PM  you my real email adress to do so. i will keep your information confidential, using your addresses for the only purpose to send you the cleaning kits.
  
 next week is the last week of my holiday, so i have the time to send you the cleaning kits would say starting wednesday, have to buy the international goods sending envelopes first.


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> to speed up the whole procedure and if you agree i would propose that i send the number of cleaning kits as proposed above to each distibutor, thought 3x is ok for canada and uk as far as i remember the location of participants posting here, but was not so sure about asia and us, so one piece more here.
> 
> the easiest way is that you send me an email with the address you want the kits delivered to.
> 
> ...




Sounds great.


----------



## GermanGuy

a2p - tu-05 - some unsorted thoughts:
   
  - i can't think of the time before i got this amp, the improvement in sound quality is so large, a step back impossible.
   
  the amazing quality of this amp is that it really improves ALL sound properties and (with my dream set lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken red dl92) now to a level i had never dreamed of.
   
  - not to speak about the cayin ha-1a, i never spent time for finding good tubes for it so this amp never got a chance to show it's best.
   
  - also not to speak of the dared mp5, i use it as desktop amp / dac in the office and it's okay as it is.
   
  the headstage arrow 4g is nearly unused because sounding rather boring neutral like a wire with amplification but most important for me not to use it is that it destroys the great soundstage of the colorfly or any other player.
   
  fiio e6 and e11 are just some minor 'bought wrong' mistakes as my shure se 425 are.
   
  the alo continental v2 gives you an improvement in soundstage and imaging, sweet tube sound, but at the cost of bass quality and deep bass extension.
   
  the vorzüge amp duo is the opposite, great bass quality, precise, clear, but not the soundstage and sweet highs of the continental v2.
   
  - hey, this is a portable amp!!!!
   
  hope the new tubes sound really good so i will have a tube set that nearly doubles the run time of the amp.
   
  - have to be more carefull with the tube sockets, due to all the tube rolling the insertion force needed gets lower and lower, don't want to damage the sockets, don't know for how much insertion cycles the sockets were designed.
   
  really love the gain level the amp is designed or delivered with, it is a perfect match for the colorfly c4, just the right range even for some of the telarc recordings (both colorfly and amp set to maximum volume).
   
  - this amp is really dead silent even with my ue tf10, akg k3003, fad pf viii
   
  - no hum to hear, never ever again
   
  I WANT A DESKTOP VERSION !!!


----------



## bmichels

A DESKTOP VERSION ? 
   
  Try Red Wine Audio:  DAC + AMP  or  AMP only.  They are desktop, Hybrid with 1 vacum Tube, and battery operated for cleanest sound.
   
   I have the DAC + balanced AMP, and I love it under the patio.
   
 
   
   
  And I made it (trans)portable 
   

   
   
  Or you can try .... This ! (USB + Charging)


----------



## GermanGuy

nice pictures! on the picture top right - if this is your garden, you need a one mile headphone extension cable. wow! regarding the desktop version i some time ago posted my idea instead of making a cradle and stopping half way just to buy a complete part kit and a schematic from shikada san to build a complete tu-05 desktop version.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  GG, I confirm  that and has replied to your personal email.
   
  Your kind efforts for all of these wonderful things are highly appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Or you can try .... This ! (USB + Charging)


 
   
  bmichels, are those docking stands are on sale now?
  Do you know where to get them?


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





boringer said:


> bmichels, are those docking stands are on sale now?
> Do you know where to get them?


 
   
here apparently.  **Stock estimated Mid August*
   
  It is an official Astell & Kern product


----------



## Boringer

Thanks a lot bmichels.
  But I think the price is a bit too high to me, about one third of the AK100 price itself.


----------



## GermanGuy

Boringer - got your email!


----------



## Boringer

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems Shikada san has once built a desktop amp for the idevices.
  The following picture was linked from his Facebook with the title "My Works" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  I got this video link from the A2P homepage, the TU-05 and TUR-06 are shown on 01.48 - 01.58... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And they looks so awesome...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   




   
  PS. I hope it's okay to put this link here. If not please kindly buzz me. Thanks.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> Boringer - got your email!


 
   
  Great...! Thanks GG...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems Shikada san has once built a desktop amp for the idevices.
> The following picture was linked from his Facebook with the title "My Works"
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice find on the video. They actually caught me whizzing by right to left 19-22 sec into the video with my camera around my neck .


----------



## woodcans

GG, nice quick comparisons above!

I got your pm and replied via email.


----------



## GermanGuy

woodcans - got your email!
   
  p.s. today here it's 35 degrees celsius, tomorrow germany happily awaits up to 40 degres celsius, i feel like a t-bone steak on the grill. i recommend VERY open headphones for today and tomorrow or some iem therapy!


----------



## bmichels

portability and battery operation is definitively a plus !


----------



## GermanGuy

smail1966 - got your email!


----------



## GermanGuy

my next project will be DIY tube rings!


----------



## GermanGuy

DIY tube rings:
   
  it's so hot here, no chance to sleep, so i decided to make some prototypes after my last post.
   
  i did some research, the tube rings offered on the tubedepot website are made out of teflon because of the heat resistance (not a design problem here) and have titanium rings to fix the ring on the tube, titanium because it would be resistant to the magnetic induction of current. i decided to use plastic instead.
   
  i had some plastic tubes 'on stock', they were originally made for electrical installations as endpoint for cables to connect the cable for example to a switch for in the wall installations. in addition i used foamrubber as damper / material to absorb vibrations:
   

   
  a benefit of the plastic tubes is that they have inner rings so the foamrubber will be kept in place when pressing the ring over the tube:
   

   
  i cutted four of this parts out of four plastic tubes and four pieces of foam rubber to be used as inner sleeves:
   

   
  here you can see one of these plastic rings, a piece of foamrubber, and the top and bottom side of such a ring with foamrubber as sleeve.
   

   
  here you can see a tube with ring.
   

   
  and here all parts together.
   

   
  this is the tu-05, all tubes with tube ring.


----------



## GermanGuy

first listening impressions - tu-05 - lorenz df96 / tung-sol ken rad dl92 - with tube rings:
   
  listening to angelo branduardi and j. s. bach, toccata and fuge d-minor, i have the feeling, that bass quality and texture is further improved, the whole sound seems more stable, everything seems to sound even more natural and effortless and even more real as before.
   
  i would not a/b this in a double blind test, some more listening needed, i am very interested in the results when listening to some tracks i really know and used to listen to.


----------



## GermanGuy

right now listening to paul simon - songs for the capeman - i couldn't name any point that needs to be further improved, the sound, the level of detail and micro detail retrieval is amazing!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, 

Firstly I have sent you an email, thank you !

Secondly, those are some serious tube rings! I tried with just silicone rubber rings but had mixed results. Whilst they gave for me a darker background I felt they took a little energy away from the music, I am going to try your method though and see how that goes!

I really love your ingenuity !


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - got your email - but would be happy for the address you want the cleaning kits delivered to!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh shoot! I knew I forgot something


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG,
> 
> Firstly I have sent you an email, thank you !
> 
> ...


 
   
  this could really be the case, a very good description, just a little, little bit less engaging sound, thought about this while listening to paul simon - graceland.
   
  hmmm?
   
  p.s. thanks for your statement about the tube rings, at least i will work on that orange colour, maybe black shrink-on tube will help.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - address received!
   
  i now have received all addresses so i can and will prepare everything to send you the tube cleaning kits as fast as possible!


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, it was like a little life and light left the performance. 

Having listened extensively and also finding tubes that were dead quiet I ended up not using the rings anymore.

What I have found very interesting and would love for you to try is that I place a little of that marble i got last week on top of the tube cage. If I leave it on the top end gets a little more air and there is a tiny amount more inner detail than with it off. I now have this little 7cm slab of marble on the top all the time as I love what it does for stringed instruments as well as piano!

Also, the marble base with the 3 oak cones glued to it has proved very worthwhile for similar reasons, really makes the amp shine that tiny bit more!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> *this could really be the case, a very good description, just a little, little bit less engaging sound, thought about this while listening to paul simon - graceland.*
> 
> *hmmm?*
> 
> p.s. thanks for your statement about the tube rings, at least i will work on that orange colour, maybe black shrink-on tube will help.


 
   
   
  My theory is that there is a full compliment of resonances that our ears/brains hear, but that we don't quite scientifically understand yet.


----------



## GermanGuy

sharing ideas and experience is great!
   
  as we i think agreed that the df91 stage is more important for the fine details and highs and the dl92 more for bass and bass texture i removed the tube rings from the lorenz df96's!
   
  i agree it would be worth a try to put something heavy on top of or under the amp. i today did some more research which parts to use for my cradle, for example there are lovely nice and small dampers just some cm in length and compatible to M8 screws, for example available as parts for model racing cars!
   
  so this and a heavy marble or metal plate will be part of my cradle!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> My theory is that there is a full compliment of resonances that our ears/brains hear, but that we don't quite scientifically understand yet.


 

 yes, it gets more and more difficult to find the real reason for a changing sound, so back to the try and error procedure!


----------



## GermanGuy

wow! five members online, reading this thread at the moment!


----------



## ianmedium

Good point WC and GG, I have gone back and forth with all of this for so long. Some tubes benefit more than others with the dampers. I did just try them on the DL92 stage and that improved things with tubes that "tinged" a little, especially if you put the dampers where the Mica's are but in the end after much experimentation I ended up rather having a little ting noise with some tubes when I turned the volume knob and more air and space than the dampers.

I definitely agree through my own trials that it is best to have the warmer tubes in the DL section and the lighter tubes in the DF section on the whole. 

The tubes that seem to be the best of all worlds (even more than the Phillips) are the Marconi's though they do ting somewhat, but not when music is being played.. Also, they are just the prettiest tubes ever!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> wow! five members online, reading this thread at the moment!




Hey, were getting popular!

Posting a picture of the Marconi's has me now itching to pop them back in! I think I will, I love them so much, they just bring so much life to music!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Good point WC and GG, I have gone back and forth with all of this for so long. Some tubes benefit more than others with the dampers. I did just try them on the DL92 stage and that improved things with tubes that "tinged" a little, especially if you put the dampers where the Mica's are but in the end after much experimentation I ended up rather having a little ting noise with some tubes when I turned the volume knob and more air and space than the dampers.
> 
> I definitely agree through my own trials that it is best to have the warmer tubes in the DL section and the lighter tubes in the DF section on the whole.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Those are beautiful, Ian. Seriously.


----------



## GermanGuy

i love especially the second picture!


----------



## ianmedium

I know, I love them, thankfully they sound as lovely as the look!

I am just about to put them in, cotton gloves are on to protect the transfers and I have decided to leave these in for quite sometime. I will put up with the ting ting noise as it is the only noise they make, silent as the grave otherwise and as I said, they just seem to combine lovely deep tight bass with such air, I am really looking forward to hearing what they sound like with the Mazda's!


----------



## ianmedium

And so, they are in with the Mazda's, warming up for a nice long listening session.. Some Opera tonight I think, well at least some Soprano in the form of Teresa Stich-Randall!

I just fiddled around with this shot of them in action just now!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, so just warming up with the excellent album Krushevo from MA recordings, acoustic guitar does not get better than this beautiful album. The Guitarist uses the body of the instrument as percussion and with this combo (and this is what I was on about with the Marconi's living feeling) the strikes are woody and hollow and the decay of the strike is felt within the body so well vibrating into infinity. Then there is the plucking and brushing of the strings. This combination has so much speed and attack one is able to keep up with the complex structures of the music with great ease, each note, each strum of the string is felt in so much detail but also never forgetting that those individual notes are part of a whole musical picture!

I am going to write to the seller in Spain who sold me these Marconi's and see if he can get hold of anymore. I will be sure to let you know as for me, though not quite as deep as the phillips, for my ears they are the perfect DL92 tube!

Oh, and this is the track I am on about..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xY4ewhSh0o&list=PLLbDKU9kW9SaTrfOyydRlW34CrekYyw9m


----------



## GermanGuy

tube rings - influence to the sound:
   
  i spent nearly one hour listening to the
   
  - lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo
  - without and with tube rings in different positions
  - changing the tube rings or their position on the fly
  - WHILE listening to always the same tracks
    (Paul Simon - Songs for the Capeman - Born in Puerto Rico - Bernadette
  - (amp and player always on and running).
   
  i call the position of the tube rings you see here ´top position´:
   

   
  i call the position of the tube rings you see here ´bottom position´:
   

   
  the influence of a tube ring to the sound of a specific tube is always the same, but seems to be
   
  - stronger in the top position
  - less strong in the bottom position
   
  in the case of the lorenz df96 the overall sound get slightly sweeter, more relaxing, slightly less sparkle, less bite and impact, but also slightly less air and sense of space.
   
  in the case of the tung-sol ken-rad bass has less impact and bite, but sounds cleaner, less boomy, softer, more coherent.
   
  using this setup:
   
  - lorenz df96 - tube ring bottom position
  - tung-sol ken rad dl92 - tube ring top position
   
  the tube rings convert this combo to sound less engaging but sweeter and more relaxing just if this were the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo (but slightly less airy).
   
  i think it is worth a try to test this my tube rings (the only ones i have to test so everything written here is related to only this tube rings) for example with the rather analytical to harsh valvo df92 - valvo dl92 combo, this combo really needs some softening and bass texture.
   
  the best way to describe the sound changes when using the tube rings is that they teach a power seller to behave (and sound) like a polite english butler.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i think i start to get ill, infected by the tube rolling virus, so here are some very preliminary impressions:
> 
> valvo df91 - valvo dl92:
> 
> ...


 
   
  today i listened again to the valvo df91 - valvo dl92 combo.
   
  i must say that the sound is near to analytical, but not as harsh as the last time. maybe the amp has settled due to the burn in time.
   
  the valvo combo really benefits from the tube rings (applied at top position). the idea of harshness has gone, and while very detailed, now much more balanced and homogenous sounding, great clarity.
   
  but the bass! a real improvement - bass quality and texture are really improved, bass goes deaper, the decay seems to be much longer and is so swinging and detailed, the whole spectrum cleaned.
   
  with tube rings the valvo df91 - valvo dl92 is a great allrounder.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I agree completely with your findings with tube rings, I found the same. It will be interesting to see what you end up doing with them. For me in the end what sonic benefits were gained were outweighed by the loss of life and organic nature.

With the Valvo combo, this does not surprise me. I think your finding what I found right at the beginning when the amp was not yet burned in. As the amp burns in I found it became more spacious and open and those more revealing tubes if used completely became a little too analytical for my tastes which is why I ended up experimenting with the warmer tubes in the 3S4 stage and the more revealing tubes in the DF91 stage. That combination just seems to work in harmony with the amp.

Hopefully my multimeter will arrive this week so I can check the bias batteries. I am a month over what Shikada San recommends in checking them (6 months) I wonder what they will be like. There should be at least 1.4v in each battery for the bias to be correct.

On to other things.

I revelled in the Mazda/Marconi combination last night. Just sublime, the perfect combination to my ears of tight bass, liquid treble and creamy mid range. The Marconi's lose a slight amount of bass extension but I can easily live with that due to the quality of the bass.

I should have the Telefunken's arrive later this week hopefully and am very eager to hear what they sound like with the Marconi's after your thoughts on them!


----------



## GermanGuy

regarding the tube rings - maybe i will make shorter ones, more similar to real rings, just for comparison and to learn something. as summary the tube rings correct one weakness at the cost of another weakness, so not that attractive, at least for this amp and the tube types used for it.
   
  i by a far margin prefer tube rolling and finding the best tube combo for a specific sound, i have the feeling that tube rings here alwyas will be only a compromise.
   
  my dream combo sounds better without tube rings (but i have to find another way to get this great bass quality enhancement, in this area the tube rings are doing a great job).


----------



## ianmedium

Honestly, as crazy as it sounds try to find a small slab of marble Approximately 11cm x 3cm x 5cm (L.W.D) and place it halfway across the amp top. I have no idea why this works but it does! Add's a little bass but also increases the openness!

Mine is scruffy looking as it is an off cut from a kitchen counter top but it does the job!


----------



## GermanGuy

interesting comparison of tube rings here:
   
  http://herbiesaudiolab.net/compare.htm


----------



## GermanGuy

marble and aluminium (as other strong materials like granite or stone) have resonances and vibration modes in the 1 to about 10 KHz range, so the marble maybe absorbs some of the resonances of the aluminium, also the cradle - amp - marble construction works as damper for movement caused by external movement or vibrations.


----------



## ianmedium

See, that is why your such a valuable member here GG, that now makes sense!


----------



## GermanGuy

here are some nice pictures i found illustrating this. they show the amplitude of the resonances of the housing of a grundig amplifier:
   
  resonance amplitudes of the housing placed on
   
  bad / weak underground without base:
   

   
  good / strong underground without base:
   

   
  bad / weak underground, with base (hopefully like my cradle i will make):
   

   
  good / strong underground, with base:
   

   
  maybe this also illustrates why i will wait and make a base / cradle with the construction details as posted some time ago.


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  Is that marble or a rather large piece of Kendal Mint Cake?!? 
   
  Cheers,
  Andy
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Honestly, as crazy as it sounds try to find a small slab of marble Approximately 11cm x 3cm x 5cm (L.W.D) and place it halfway across the amp top. I have no idea why this works but it does! Add's a little bass but also increases the openness!
> 
> Mine is scruffy looking as it is an off cut from a kitchen counter top but it does the job!


----------



## GermanGuy

maybe a piece of Alaska pollock waiting for lunch time?


----------



## ianmedium

Kendall mint cake, sheesh Andy, your bringing back memories, never could stand that suff!

GG, those graphs make sense, so I will continue to use the mint cake on my amp!

I am now going to turn my attention the base where I put my 801. I have a lump of cork covered wood which it rests on when I use my amp with it. I think I am going to try the wood cones underneath it and see what happens!

Oh Andy, I never heard back from multiple emails sent about that cable so I have given up on them!


----------



## woodcans

This thread is fantastic.


----------



## Boringer

+1
  Kudos to you guys...


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Nice find on the video. They actually caught me whizzing by right to left 19-22 sec into the video with my camera around my neck .


 
   
  Ahaa.. That's the way you created a great coverage on the event. Congratz...


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  Kendal mint cake is definitely an acquired taste, a bit like Marmite! 
   
  No worries about the cable as the Epiphany one is very flexible and probably `sounds' as good. Do try to mail that Dire Straits SD card if you get a minute, as it'd be nice to revive a few musical memories.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Kendall mint cake, sheesh Andy, your bringing back memories, never could stand that suff!
> 
> GG, those graphs make sense, so I will continue to use the mint cake on my amp!
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

new 10" copper cable coming... Made for me by Casque-headphone


----------



## ianmedium

So gold is now officially an option!

This just posted on ASP's FB page!


----------



## woodcans

I was hoping for more of the brushed, Luxman-esque gold.


----------



## bmichels

I have to confess something:  I prefer my $1000 TU-05 more than my $ 3000 RWA Bellina Pro HPA ( DAC + AMP, with installed a MiniWatt Dario E188CC) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Main reason is not portability (booth are battery operated), but... the *BLACK SILENT background of the TU-05*.  
   
  Using the same headphone (TH900) & Source (RWAK100),With the RWA I always hear a little anowing HISS.. while with TU-05.... NOTHING !
   
   
  Plus, with the TU-05 I still have room for improvement:
  - Better interconnect (already ordered)
  - Better Tube combo (tests...tests...tests...tets....)
  - better source : RWAK-100s ( with a "REAL" Lino-out and better DAC Chip) instead of my RWL-100 with headphone out.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> So gold is now officially an option!
> 
> This just posted on ASP's FB page!


 
   
  Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I was hoping for more of the brushed, Luxman-esque gold.


 
   
   
  I was so excited when saw it on the facebook.
   
  But after a second thought, I think I would agree with woodcans.
  The goldie knob looks a bit too golden, not such as champagne-gold.
  Oh boy... I'm hoping the real unit is close to the Luxman champage-gold...


----------



## Boringer

bmichels, thanks for sharing your thoughts.
  Just wondering, are you going to order the RWAK-100S?


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels, where do I find that interconnect on their website. I have looked but cannot find the exact page!

Love your thoughts on the amp as well. I think the silent background is something that not a lot of other tube amps can achieve and speaks greatly of the design.

As to the gold, I must admit it does look a little rosy to me, hopefully it is the photo rather than actual, though I will hold judgement until i see the whole unit!


----------



## bmichels

S





boringer said:


> bmichels, thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> Just wondering, are you going to order the RWAK-100S?




Well... Since I already have the RWAK100 I will rather order the RWAK120-s when/if Vinnie make it available.


----------



## GermanGuy

today i have begun to make a first prototype for my base / cradle!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> today i have begun to make a first prototype for my base / cradle!




Oh boy! I cannot wait to see this! 

Just remember my nickname for you... Heath Robinson.. I expect something as outrageous as one of his inventions!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> bmichels, where do I find that interconnect on their website. I have looked but cannot find the exact page!




Well, he do custom made Stuff. I called him friday and asked for coper 10" strait + RA, and for €80 he shipped it today . Super Nice Guy.


----------



## smial1966

GG & ianmedium.
   
  A Bauhaus inspired steam-punk case with a faux snakeskin carry strap would be very rock`n'roll.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh boy! I cannot wait to see this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

ok, some details, but really early prototype status:
   
  as inner metal body for the base i use this:
   

   
  this i a baking dish i bought just because i found it looking nice. really on the other side it has a nice carbon finish:
   

   
  i will use it bottom up and will put some wood around:
   

   
  i cutted some balsa wood pieces. all the pieces are cutted slightly to large, but when cutted into shape, glued together and painted with mahagony wood stain it will look much better.
   
  there will be no edges, everything will be round, round corners, seamlessly integrating the metal carbon inner body.
   
  there will be four feet with dampers integrated and mounted in the corners of the metal plate, adjustable in height. under the baking dish is enough room to also mount a power supply and to get it heavy enough with four tubes filled with sand.
   
  also the baking dish is used for some electrical and rf shielding of the power supply.
   
  the wooden front will have holes for input, headphone, power on/off.
   
  to give you a feeling for the size, here are two pictures with amp:
   

   
   

   
  obviously the construction to decouple the amp from the base (heavy plate, dampers) is missing at the moment.
   
  this here is a damper part that can be mounted using M8 screws (feet with integrated rubber damping):
   

   
  this is a complete very small damper used for rc model cars:


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GG & ianmedium.
> 
> A Bauhaus inspired steam-punk case with a faux snakeskin carry strap would be very rock`n'roll.
> 
> ...


 
   
  ok but first the pink panther - lady gaga special edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ianmedium

This is fascinating GG, I am really looking forward to seeing this progress.

One of your pictures raises a question I have been pondering. I wonder what the amp sounds like payed flat as you show it. There is more surface area that way for stability..

I think I might pop down to that kitchen counter place and see of I can get hold of some more marble and rig something up.

I must say I find there has been a not insubstantial benefit to the oak cones on marble base!

Oh, and my experiment with the oak cones under my 801 was a resounding success as well. Best way I can describe it is the effect is very similar to the amp.

Mass choir and large scale orchestral is where it is felt most in that the orchestra or choir take on greater depth and resolution which really gives a more palpable sense of scale to the music.

I know some mock these experiments as they feel portable gear does not benefit but that is simply not true! No matter the size of device it is electronics and thus susceptible to external vibrations!

Ok. As I wrote this I am going to construct a marble support to support both amp and 801, decouple them with the oak cones and see what happens!

GG, your an inspiration my friend!

And to others, why not give these things a go? It's not like all this cost a lot. Heck, most of the things I have tried are pennies in cost.. Or free!


----------



## GermanGuy

i see no technical or other reason (but the fact that it is more stable and i am usually listen to music while lying on my bed) not to use the amp in this position.
   
  all posts here about sound, tube combos etc. were based on listening to the amp in this position (both the amp's and nearly always my position
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GermanGuy

sometimes it is good to listen to a not so excellent or just another tube combo to really appreciate the best combo or your dream set.
   
  after some time testing the valvo df91 - valvo dl92 combo with tube rings i switched back to my lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 dream set. what a difference in any aspect (maybe except the tube ring bass quality improvement). 
   
  and good luck i ordered and have 3x lorenz df96 and 6x tung-sol 3S4 aka dl92. 
   
  p.s. i have not forgotten that one member here (hi ianmedium) asked me why i bought six tung-sol's, but now i can honestly answer that this must have been intuition!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - if you do this, it is important that you place the marble plate itself on oak cones to decouple the marble from the undergound and then again use oak cones to put smaller marble pieces onto the first marble plate to decouple player / amp from the base and each other.
   
  good dampers can be made out of tennis balls, just cut them into half, then you have two excellent full rubber dampers per tennis ball.


----------



## ianmedium

GG,
Thanks for all the great advice!

I too just found the same going back to my Marconi's sadly though they make Lorenz's look plentiful in comparison so I will have to be extra careful with them.

I am very excited to try the amp flat. I just went to my local stone mason and got for the princely sum of zero $  a lovely large slab of 2cm thick black granite so this afternoon will be spent rigging all of this up. I think I will have to put the metal tube plate on the bottom of the amp so as to give mor surface area for the oak cone.

The slab is more than big enough for the amp and DAP!


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, home, by heck that granite is heavy!

So, a spot of lunch then put on my nuttty professor coat and to work, will post pictures and thoughts a little later. So glad that I can use this amp horizontally, was not sure if it affected tube performance or not so thanks GG for your knowledge on that!


----------



## ianmedium

OK.
WIthout a shadow of a doubt this has been one of the most significant improvements since I got this amp! I mean, truly significant in terms of sonic improvement.

I glued for oak cones onto the granite slab (the base of the slab rest on wood covered by a woollen blanket. I experimented with that but the granite is so dense it made no difference so I have kept it as it is ( I listen to music in my easy chair at the end of my bed. My bed is made of wood and the end pieces are flat wood about 4 inches wide on which is a blanket for decoration and on to which rests the granite)

So the amp rests on the four oak feet, one at each corner of the amp and I have used one of the RF plates to cover the tubes on the bottom so as to give more area for the oak cones to rest.

After much experimentation I now have my 801 back in its cradle as for this application there was no sonic benefit now to the oak cone feet underneath it and this is more secure and isolates the player from the amp more. So the platform for the player is a solid oblong of oak with cork sheet underneath and on top. I have also glued extra oak strips around the edges so as to keep the player more firmly in place.

The whole lot rests on this large slab of granite.

So, what differences does this make.. Very substantial and my already high regard for this amp has just gone through the roof! I promise, this is not hyperbole, truly.

For a start. You would think that the amp resting on oak feet on solid granite would exacerbate the ting ting noises and make a harder sound.. Quite the opposite has occurred!

MId range has become even more defined and creamy, bass has deepened by what I would call a considerable margin and treble extension and air is off the scale. Decay of notes that have a long sustain seem to go on forever where as notes that snap now snap to a stop immediately, there is simply no smearing of the acoustic whatsoever.

Orchestra is even deeper and richer and yet has so much space, it feels like it is outside of my headphones!

I simply am scratching my head with all of this. I always thought this is a great amp but give it a good foundation and it goes way beyond that. To treat this amp as a portable does it a huge disservice I feel.

This amp needs, no, _HAS_ to be treated as you would a high quality home amp.

What really really surprises me and validates the work of still points and of Russ Andrews is the sonic gains to be had by decoupling the amp not by soft materials and thus damp out vibration but by directly allowing the vibration to pass from the amp via the cones directly into the granite which then dissipates the energy without taking the energy out of the music.

I always try to be a little cautious with my comments on improvements but truly, I cannot with this!

For the price of pennies from my local wood store for the oak feet and free granite from my local kitchen counter store I feel I have added double the value to this amp and I really truly mean that.. Quite astonished!

Here are some quick and bad pictures to illustrate how this all looks now!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, here are some pictures of the baking dish surrounded by the balsa wood glued together, cutted and shaped, one time painted with mahagoni wood stain as base for my amp:
   

   

   

   

   
  there are some white spots left (glue on the wood), so i maybe have to polish and apply the wood stain again or use real paint instead.


----------



## ianmedium

Looking good GG, how does it sound?


----------



## GermanGuy

this is just - how to say - the outfit, the packaging, nothing inside, no feet, no dampers, no mass (i.e.sand, metal, whatever to make it heavy enough), also no second plate and dampers for the amp, so no need or sense to listen to at the moment.
   
  i will try to get it finalized this week.


----------



## ianmedium

I really recommend the granite, just amazing the differences, still can't quite get my head around the sound of this with this base!


----------



## GermanGuy

i agree that marble or granite are great for this purpose. the problem for me is that they are hard to treat, to cut, to shape. i prefer materials i can handle at home, for example concrete or something like this to fill the base with a heavy material.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - by the way - any differences in sound using the amp vertically or horizontally?


----------



## ianmedium

I tried the amp without the base but on my wooden table to test to see if there was any difference and I felt there was a small sonic improvement with the amp horizontal but tiny to the point of hardly noticeable but on the base there was a large difference sonically having the amp horizontal on the wooden cones over vertical on the wooden cones.

Also, it just feels nicer to use horizontally and this means I can get shorter interconnects as well. I always like to use the least amount of interconnect as possible.

What I find the oddest thing is that it damps the tinging noise down (which the Marconi's are susceptible to ) greatly. But it is the air around the notes and the depth in soundstage that is the biggest difference. The acoustic the recording was made in is much ore noticeable with this type of support.

I am very lucky having this stone mason so close by, they not only gave the granite to me they even offered to cut it for me for free, really nice folks.


----------



## bmichels

Guys a subject a little out of topic: *I am often disapointed by the quality of the downloaded files*, and mainly by the fact that they have quite some hiss or noises in the background. In the same album, some audio files can be dead silent, and some show anowing noise that can be clearly heard when the music is playing pianissimo.
   
*It is my ear that is over sensible to this problem or do you also experience this often ?*  I have may be more than 50% of my hi-res files that are not dead silent !
   
  This ruin the "black background" sound of the TU-05 !
   
PS:  I try to download 24/96 files when they are available, botherwise I get 16/44-48 reedbook files.* I consider anything above 96 kHz useless, so I avoid 24/192.  What do you think about this ?*


----------



## bmichels

Guys, In my quest for Philips DL92, I have been proposed "DL92 Philips old type D Getter under Telefunken brand" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  The vendor says :
  ********************
   
  "_They are in original Telefuken's never opened boxes, sealed in celophane. I've opened one box and then I carefully inspect internal structure and codes._
_It's made in Mullard Radio valve Co., Mitcham tube plant, division of Philips in 1951. It's an old type d getter, later Philips tubes from 60s have ring getter._
   
_So it's Philips D getter DL92 *rebranded* Telefunken and those tubes were sold like original Telefunken tubes_."
   
   
   
--> Does that makes sense to you ? Are they interesting tubes ?  Are they really the same than the one GG is using in his "*telefunken df904/1U4 + philips dl 92 combo" ?*


----------



## ianmedium

Those tubes look great and it sounds like the seller knows his or her stuff. The description sounds identical to my phillips in the manufacturing place. I would have those in a heartbeat personally. GG's phillips are Belgium from what I remember, mine are Mitcham but we both have had the same sonic experience. I cannot see yours being any different in that respect.

The most important thing is the place and who they were made by, as I have said before, what is printed on the glass and what box they come in is less important than the codes as to where they are made as re-branding is a common thing!

As to your download question. I wonder, the hiss your experiencing. Might it be tape hiss? If that is the case that is perfectly normal, it is the hiss from the master tape and for me it shows that whomever has transferred the music from the tape to digital has left it intact. They have not applied noise reduction in other words... This is a GOOD thing! It means the recording retains the dynamic range of the master tape hiss and all. You would have experienced the hiss on the Vinyl version or tape version or hopefully if well done, the CD version as well.

The only time you should not hear that is if it is a DDD recording where the master is digital.

I purchase a lot of historic classical recordings from HDTT. They do not get rid of the hiss and warn the listener that there will be artifacts left as they have not compressed them out to retain the original dynamic range... This is the lifeblood of the recording and is why so much modern music or remastered music sound so lifeless. They compress it at mastering stage. A good example of what I regard sonically an unlistenable album because of that compression is Adel.

Anyone using that album in a review of equipment has a fatally flawed review from the get go as the recording is so heavily compressed that it renders any serious thoughts of the equipment redundant I feel.


----------



## bmichels

Well... that is a very "positive attitude" way to look at this !
   
  Still, I find this hiss annoying in the pianissimo part of my music, but... thanks to you now I know why I am annoyed


----------



## bmichels

34 € from here....  Too good looking, I couldn't resist.  Sorry !
   

   
  PS: I choosed the COPPER version (7N Cyro OCC Copper), I was afraid that the Silver version might be "too bright" as I read somewhere ... but,  I am sure I could't tell the difference


----------



## mtthefirst

Got this two Telefunken from the mail today. Still waiting for my TUR-06.


----------



## ianmedium

Bmichels.
I think it is an age thing this hiss. Modern recordings are pretty much all digital so people have gotten used to silent backgrounds but I am almost 50 and grew up with tape and vinyl so music with some background noise, well, it was just the price you paid and you built up a mental block to it, especially in quiet passages such as you mention.

I am really glad about that as in truth I forget it is there due to being used to it. For much of my youth cassette tape was the medium of choice for me as I was an early adopter of portable audio ( I had in succession, the first tape walkman, discman and mini-discman!) For so long tape was the main way I listened. They used to have Dolby tape hiss reduction but for me it robbed the music of life and I much preferred the hiss as it meant it kept the dynamic range (so important especially in orchestral music).

Its a bit like moving to a house on a busy road. For the first few weeks all one hears is traffic but very soon you tune it out so simply do not hear it!

I recommend listening exclusively for a few weeks to music only with the tape hiss in. I bet you that you will soon forget it and once you have done that it won't bother you again!


----------



## ianmedium

mtthefirst said:


> Got this two Telefunken from the mail today. Still waiting for my TUR-06.




Ahh, the tube madness takes hold! Your post reminds me of something I did back in 1984, I purchased a CD copy of Dire Straits Love Over Gold. Thing is it was another year before I had a CD player to play it on (Back then CD players were just being introduced and were very expensive!)!

Also, I notice that the metal shields have holes in them. I have not seen that before! What is the getter on them? That is the loop at the top of the tube under the shiny top. I bet it is a D shape looking at those tubes, nice and early!


----------



## GermanGuy

here is an update of the status of my cradle:
   

   

   

   
  i bought some connectors (from left to right: input, headphone, headphone, power on/off, power input is on the back).
   
  next step will be the internal cableling / interconnects for input, headphone, power. then i will isolate everything and fill the baking dish with a special concrete after mounting the rubber feet / dampers.
   
  after that i will make the second, smaller plate with dampers / feet for the amp.


----------



## ianmedium

Looking good GG!

I had a shock today! Waiting for me was a package. I expected it to be the multi meter but instead is was the two Telefunken 1U4's! Only 6 days from New York, fastest shipping I have ever experienced from the States!
Here is a quick shot, I am about to now give the pins a clean. The tubes are both from the same batch but one has the normal Telefunken script and the other a Yellow script!


----------



## GermanGuy

speaking of pin cleaning, i went to the dhl shop today to buy the envelopes and get the customs declarations to send you the tube cleaning kits!


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic, thank you once again GG!

OK, Tele's are in and immediately I can see why they hold legendary status amongst tube collectors. More once some burn in has taken place as there is a very very very slight shshh noise coming from one of them which hopefully will burn off. It is not audible when music is playing though which is good!

Edit..
So, an hour and a half burn in so far and the shssh noise has gone to leave the usual inky black silence.. Some proper listening tonight!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i have listened to the telefunken df91 - telefunken dl92 set:
> 
> the tubes are really nos - even the plastic foil around had to be opened. soundwise i must say that this is a really good combo. if you call the valvo - valvo combo analytical and the lorenz - philips combo magical and beautiful you can call the telefunken - telefunken combo just honest. this combo presents the music just as it is, you will miss nothing (as long as it is in the recording), but this combo also will add nothing you may wish or want. this combo sounds very similar to the non existing sound signature of the headstage arrow 4g (but on a much higher level) like the famous wire with amplification.
> 
> recommended (if you like this kind of presentation)!


 

 bmichels - above are my impressions about the telefunken's i posted some time ago.


----------



## GermanGuy

i had the idea to dampen the tubes without tubes rings so maybe avoiding the weaknesses of the tube rings but getting this bass quality and whatever else improvement:
   

   
  i used the tool top left on the picture above to punch small disks out of foamrubber, then pressing the tube pins through the foamrubber, then cutting the foamrubber again to the size of a one cent coin (just the size of the tube sockets).
   
  now the foamrubber disks act as damper between tube glasses and sockets:
   

   
  listening to my usual tracks i have the feeling, it works and is a real improvement, so give it a try.
   
  it's 3:30 AM now so i will listen and post more detailed impressions later this day.


----------



## ianmedium

That looks fascinating GG, will give it a go!

It is early evening here. I burned the new tubes in for 3 hours and then rested them and am now about to sit down to some of my test tracks and then from there to some real musical enjoyment. Will report back after as to how I feel these Tele's work with the Marconi's.

Oh, one other thing. I posted a picture of the support on ASP's FB page and had a response from Shikada san. He said one of his Japanese customers has found similar benefits to isolation of the amp. He also said that the amp is designed to work horizontally or vertically.


----------



## ianmedium

Quick update. I compared the Telefunken 1U4's to the Siemens DF91's.

To my ears these two are almost identical. I just could not pick them apart except in one area, the Siemens are a tad quieter. So, if you can't get the Tele's get a set of Siemens!


----------



## ianmedium

Last post before heading to bed.

It has been a long evening. I listened to the new Tele's with the Marconi's, lovely sound, then the Siemens with the Marconi's, again lovely sound but you know, something just was not working and I could not figure out until I took the whole lot out and put the Phillips DL92's and Mazda 1T4's back in and listened.

Does this pairing have the very last ounce of top end shimmer compared to the previous tubes? No, they don't but I am splitting hairs with that. What the Mazda/Phillips pairing does have though is musicality and by the spade full. I realized I was not tapping my feet to the other pairs, I was instead listening for every detail, all the air and such but with the Mazda/Phillips combo I just got on with enjoying music. Creamy mids, slightly deeper bass sweet, oh so sweet top end. That sweetness more that compensates for the last gram of treble sparkle.

So, I think that will do me now.

My top pairing is..

Mazda (Cifte) 1T4 combined with Phillips DL92.
The other thing about this pairing is that there is zero ting noise, zero noise whatsoever and a bottomless black sonic in which to enjoy the performance.


----------



## Boringer

Wow... These current discussions are bringing this amp to the next level. Nice...!
   
   
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> speaking of pin cleaning, i went to the dhl shop today to buy the envelopes and get the customs declarations to send you the tube cleaning kits!


 
This is awesome. Thanks a lot GG...


----------



## smial1966

For the less skillful artisans and technically inept among us (I include myself in the latter category) curious about vibration control and resonance affecting the sound quality of our amps, here's a relatively low cost isolation `platform' that has been receiving decent reviews in the German audio press. 
   

  There's more information here - http://www.soundfidelity.co.uk/products/ssc/minibase-200/
   
  I've ordered the natural wood one and will report back regarding it's effectiveness.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## GermanGuy

i had an additional idea how to dampen the tubes possible because the housing of the tu-05 is just as it is.
   
  i used this relatively strong sponge rubber made to fill the joints between window frames and walls when building a house:
   

   
  i cutted four pieces out of it always slightly longer than the distance between the top of a tube and the housing above.
   
  i used a kitchen knife and a wooden tool to cut everything parallel / right angle:
   

   
  i then shaped conical holes into the pieces using the shaping tool shown bottom right:
   

   
  the holes are needed for a better fit of the sponge rubber parts on top of the tubes:
   

   
  here you can see the sponge rubber pieces put on top of the tubes between tubes and housing as damper (and also the foam rubber disks as damper between sockets and tubes).
   
  how does it influence the sound - more about that after my siesta!


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> For the less skillful artisans and technically inept among us (I include myself in the latter category) curious about vibration control and resonance affecting the sound quality of our amps, here's a relatively low cost isolation `platform' that has been receiving decent reviews in the German audio press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am very interested to hear what you think of this Andy.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I am very interested to hear what you think of this Andy.




Me too. Very interested.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeahhh... Count me in...! Very very interested...


----------



## ianmedium

Just heard that I have some Nordost Odin terminated to mini to mini on its way to me. This is pure silver so I a, looking forward to hearing what this sounds like!


----------



## GermanGuy

tube dampers - influence to the sound:
   
  i spent two hours listening to the
   
  - tu-05 with the lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo
  - trying ALL the different possible combinations of
  -    sponge rubber dampers (srd's) between tube and housing and the
  -    foam rubber disk dampers (frdd's) between tube and socket
   
  using only frdd's between socket and tube in all combinations the results are very similar to the results of my tube rings:
   
  - bass quality improvement at the cost of a softer, less airy and less engaging sound (but at least less loss than with the tube rings).
   
  - also combinations of srd's between tube and housing and frdd's between socket and tube have this weakness.
   
  to better understand what happens i tested the results only dampening the lorenz df96 and then only dampening the tun-sol ken rad dl92 with very interesting results at least with my tube combo:
   
  dl92 dampening:
   
  - dampening the dl92 with whatever is the primary reason for loss of air, soundstage, speed, engaging sound, while the bass quality improvement is clearly to hear.
   
  - overall dampening of the dl92 is not recommended with the exception of using a frdd between tube and socket to improve bass while softening the whole sound for example for an analytical to harsh sounding tube combo.
   
  df96 (df91) dampening:
   
  dampening the df96 with
   
  - a frdd between tube and socket or 
  - a frdd between tube and socket and a srd between tube and housing
   
  also results in better bass but loss of how to say magic sound, air, natural presentation.
   
  BUT i was really surprised when dampening the df96 only with a sponge rubber damper (srd) between tube and housing.
   
  - it improves both precision / detail AND bass quality, depth and texture
  - the df96 / df91 has much more influence here than i thought before
   
  at first i thought it would result in slightly less soundstage width and depth but then PLOP - the amp switched off due to weak battery.
   
  after connecting the amp to the charger - PLOP again - soundstage depth was back!
   
  so with all pros and cons:
   
  dampening the df96's (df91's) with my sponge rubber dampers between tube and housing is a real improvement in bass quality without the loss of other important sound properties and 
   
  higly recommended to try!


----------



## ianmedium

I will give that a go GG, thank you for your experiments!


----------



## GermanGuy

here are some pictures of my cradle after two times painted with clear laquer, wax applied and machine polished:
   

   

   

   
  it now has this dark 'one hundred years used old western style wood' look i love.
   
  p.s. and hopefully increasing the avarage group cradle rating from 'looking good' to 'looking good to very good'


----------



## smial1966

In my albeit limited experience, any form of direct tube damping has been ultimately deleterious to the overall sound. Besides which, as glass is inert and naturally non-microphonic anyway, the only microphony evident will be in a tube with a minute crack or fissure.

Cheers,
Andy.



germanguy said:


> tube dampers - influence to the sound:
> 
> i spent two hours listening to the
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

*Today I got ... 2  "Lorentz DF96"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but... they are of 2 different type   !! *



*     **??? **





 ???*
   
  The vendor said that indeed, one is with a Round Getter and one with a square Getter.  Strange ! 
   
  Hopfully, I have 1 additional Lorentz DF 96 that should come this week in the mail from another source. I hope that it will be similar to one of those 2 in order to make a proper pair !
   

   
   
   
*My "yellow one" with the Round Getter (visible on the top) :*

   
   
   
*My "white one" with the square Getter !!?? : *

   
   
*And.... none of them looks look this one from GermanGuy ((( :*

   
   
   
  --> Any ideas about those important built difference for the same name "Lorentz DF96" ??


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> In my albeit limited experience, any form of direct tube damping has been ultimately deleterious to the overall sound. Besides which, as glass is inert and naturally non-microphonic anyway, the only microphony evident will be in a tube with a minute crack or fissure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 

 i don't understand how direct tube damping can be ultimately deleterious when on the other hand you say that glass would be inert and non microphonic, so direct damping should have no influence?!


----------



## GermanGuy

your first tube is an early one when lorenz was a standalone company. 
   
  your second one seems to be a schaub-lorenz one.
   
  my tube is a lorenz tube after schaub-lorenz was bought by itt.
   
  Quote:


> --> Any ideas about those important built difference for the same name "Lorentz DF96" ??


----------



## smial1966

Exactly, as the 'damping' adds unnecessary mass to the tube which impairs it's operational capability within defined parameters. 

Andy. 



germanguy said:


> i don't understand how direct tube damping can be ultimately deleterious when on the other hand you say that glass would be inert and non microphonic, so direct damping should have no influence?!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Exactly, as the 'damping' adds unnecessary mass to the tube which impairs it's operational capability within defined parameters.
> 
> Andy.


 

 the sponge rubber dampers seem to work differently by stabilizing the tubes within the housing and dissipating and damping vibrations.


----------



## smial1966

Comment removed as it was inappropriate.



germanguy said:


> so finally the same result. the sponge rubber dampers seem to work differently by stabilizing the tubes within the housing and dissipating and damping vibrations.


----------



## ianmedium

I am sorry Andy, not sure why but I have noticed a lot of snide and derisory comments thinly veiled as humour from you of late particularly aimed at GG and my efforts in exploring the boundaries of damping and isolation of this amp to get the very best from it.

Perhaps instead of snide comments you could actually write about your experiences with this amp and your thoughts as they have been almost zero to date. At least we are trying to inform and be of some use to other owners or potential owners. I don't often bite but your last comment is just rude!

Sorry, but I am just getting a little ticked off at your attitude to myself and GG's efforts in making this an interesting and informative thread!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GG,
> 
> I greatly respect your vastly superior knowledge of physics and undoubted artisan skills, but to suggest that improvised sponge circles somehow improve the damping of tubes within their purpose designed sockets by stabilising them is frankly ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 

 it is the normal way of experiments, experimental physics and maybe life to do something new, analyze it and try to learn from it and maybe also deduce possible reasons. i would not call something 'improvised' and 'frankly ridiculous' before having tested it as i did summarizing my listening experience.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am sorry Andy, not sure why but I have noticed a lot of snide and derisory comments thinly veiled as humour from you of late particularly aimed at GG and my efforts in exploring the boundaries of damping and isolation of this amp to get the very best from it.
> 
> Perhaps instead of snide comments you could actually write about your experiences with this amp and your thoughts as they have been almost zero to date. At least we are trying to inform and be of some use to other owners or potential owners. I don't often bite but your last comment is just rude!
> 
> Sorry, but I am just getting a little ticked off at your attitude to myself and GG's efforts in making this an interesting and informative thread!


 

 could not more agree!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> GG,
> 
> I greatly respect your vastly superior knowledge of physics and undoubted artisan skills, but to suggest that improvised sponge circles somehow improve the damping of tubes within their purpose designed sockets by stabilising them is frankly ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 
  the only good solution is the one that bring heareable/mesureable improvement.  All the rest is theorie...  
   
  So, if this damping bring "real" sonic improvement, then it is a good solution...even if we cannot explain why


----------



## GermanGuy

dear thread members,
   
  not to come into conflict with my own feelings i herewith announce that i personally will take care of the uk distribution of my cleaning kits.


----------



## ianmedium

I really appreciate your generosity GG. You have shown embody the ethos of what this little amp is all about I feel.

 don't have any sponge rubber handy but I do have the little foam packing peanuts so I am going to have a go using them between the top of the tubes and amp cover.. WIll report back a little later!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, just cut up the peanuts and made a hole in the center so lets see what happens!


----------



## ianmedium

Ok, So!

A quick listen to two tracks I know really well. First off the bass does deepen I find with the foam between the housing and tubes. There does appear to be a little more detail as well. However, the music seemed to lose a bit of energy and life. Things indeed improved as per GG's findings and the DF91's was better than all or just the DL92's but still, there was for me a little less musicality going on so I experimented with something else and would love you to try this GG.

I took the foam off and in its place rested the small slab of marble as in the picture below. The effects were the same as damping the DF91's but no loss in musicality.

Now, I know this all seems crazy but heck I have heard differences on home systems by the placement of a lump of very expensive wood on the top of the amp ( And no, I did not know what was going on at the time as my friend had me close my eyes.
Each time he put the wood on the top of the amp the sound opened up a little, not a lot but it was noticeable. For me, what GG has suggested is a similar thing and I would offer that the marble slab takes that a stage further.

Is any of this necessary? No but its fun trying to eek out the very last ounce of capability from this lovely amp and what does it cost, nothing in my case and very little in GG's case and what do we get out of it? Well, perhaps some sonic improvements but certainly a whole lot of fun in eeking out the last ounces of performance so what the heck, what is life without fun or experimenting!

Here is my solution, get thee down to a stone mason and pick up an off cut for free if your lucky like me and have a go, its a heap of fun!


----------



## woodcans

Enjoying the commentary everyone, great thread. 

Ian and GG, your ideas and dedication are inspirational. 

Andy, I completely understand skepticism, but we also might learn something here, even if the perceived percentage difference that these tweaks allow are different for different listeners.


----------



## bmichels

.......


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - i am absolutely sure that the marble placed on the amp will work. i just had no time to test it up to now concentrating on the cradle.
   
  but i have a second setup also not listened to up to now but i promise to do this tomorrow:
   

   
  this is a wooden plate with damper feet, on top of the amp you see two heavy door stoppers, filled with lead, 1.1 kilo each.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Enjoying the commentary everyone, great thread.
> 
> Ian and GG, your ideas and dedication are inspirational.
> 
> Andy, I completely understand skepticism, but we also might learn something here, even if the perceived percentage difference that these tweaks allow are different for different listeners.



Thank you WC!




bmichels said:


> .......




I love that picture!



germanguy said:


> ianmedium - i am absolutely sure that the marble placed on the amp will work. i just had no time to test it up to now concentrating on the cradle.
> 
> but i have a second setup also not listened to up to now but i promise to do this tomorrow:
> 
> ...




GG, Now that is some serious damping! That is going to be very interesting to hear your thoughts on the base and top dampers and their effects on sound!


----------



## GermanGuy

could not resist to listen to the setup as posted above (without any tube damping) to get a first impression.
   
  i must say i agree with ianmedium that this is a great improvement. not to mention the more on bass impact, precision and pin point imaging but listening to benny goodman, 40th anniversary celebration, rocky racoon, and bob marley, legend, no woman to cry, the 3-dimensionality is unbelievable, width and deep, you have the feeling you could walk through, exactly seeing the way you have to go, the distances etc. .


----------



## ianmedium

Thats great GG. As I said in a previous post one of Shikada Sans Japanese customers has reported really good results with various isolation experiments


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
   
  I'm sorry that you've interpreted my recent marks are being somehow derogatory and sarcastic, as that was definitely not my intention, so apologies if my sense of `humour' hasn't been universally received. 
   
  I'd never intentionally besmirch GG or his efforts to improve the amps sound quality, as I enjoy reading about his ingenuity and ability to seemingly master any skill. 
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am sorry Andy, not sure why but I have noticed a lot of snide and derisory comments thinly veiled as humour from you of late particularly aimed at GG and my efforts in exploring the boundaries of damping and isolation of this amp to get the very best from it.
> 
> Perhaps instead of snide comments you could actually write about your experiences with this amp and your thoughts as they have been almost zero to date. At least we are trying to inform and be of some use to other owners or potential owners. I don't often bite but your last comment is just rude!
> 
> Sorry, but I am just getting a little ticked off at your attitude to myself and GG's efforts in making this an interesting and informative thread!


----------



## smial1966

Very disappointing news, so again my apologies for unintentionally offending your sensibilities.
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> dear thread members,
> 
> not to come into conflict with my own feelings i herewith announce that i personally will take care of the uk distribution of my cleaning kits.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> could not resist to listen to the setup as posted above (without any tube damping) to get a first impression.
> 
> i must say i agree with ianmedium that this is a great improvement. not to mention the more on bass impact, precision and pin point imaging but listening to benny goodman, 40th anniversary celebration, rocky racoon, and bob marley, legend, no woman to cry, the 3-dimensionality is unbelievable, width and deep, you have the feeling you could walk through, exactly seeing the way you have to go, the distances etc. .


 
   
  This is VERY interesting.  And I must say that I prefer damping this solution better than putting damping foam or rubber on/around the tubes because the later solution ruin the wonderfull look of this amp.
   
  As for the  "wooden plate with damper feet" is is a normal wooden plate (like for cutting meat or bread & bought in kitchen accessory shop) or something bought from a High-End Hifi shop ? And for the damper feets, how did you made them ?  Is it something like those "ceramic cones" for example that got very good reviews and are at a reasonable cost ?


----------



## GermanGuy

it's just a normal wooden plate for kitchen use and standard rubber feet you can buy and used everywhere for cd players, amplifiers or similar devices.
   
  better parts will be provided for my cradle.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> it's just a nomal wooden plate for kitchen use and standard rubber feet you can buy and used everywhere for cd players, amplifiers or similar devices.
> 
> better parts will be provided for my cradle.


 
  OK, good, but I believe that you should look at those ceramic cones that apparently are giving a real plus...


----------



## smial1966

Good European website for purchasing the cones and other damping equipment from -
   
   http://www.hifi-damping.com/
   
  - just purchased a set of three CA Cones XS and will report back regarding effectiveness. I expect to be eating humble pie soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





bmichels said:


> OK, good, but I believe that you should look at those ceramic cones that apparently are giving a real plus...


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


> Good European website for purchasing the cones and other damping equipment from -
> 
> http://www.hifi-damping.com/
> 
> ...


But... Why do they sell by 3 rather than 4 ??? Don t we need 4 cônes for a stable rest on the ground ?


----------



## smial1966

Good point. Though some maintain that using supports in a triangular pattern underneath equipment is beneficial, hence selling the cones in sets of 3 I suppose.

Andy.



bmichels said:


> But... Why do they sell by 3 rather than 4 ??? Don t we need 4 cônes for a stable rest on the ground ?


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> But... Why do they sell by 3 rather than 4 ??? Don t we need 4 cônes for a stable rest on the ground ?




Apparently 3 is the best way sonically and for stability. I tried three oak cones with my amp and then four and found no difference in sound quality and personally found four more stable.

As for wooden bases or granite/marble bases. One can spend fortunes on "HiFi" specific ones but unless they have some fancy structure (most are just straight wood or stone) then you can save a fortune and go to your local kitchen store or stone masons as I did and get them for either very little money or free!

A friend of mine who is regarded as one of the worlds best audio reviewers, been reviewing audio for almost forty years uses large butchers blocks to support the power amps he reviews. He uses three metal cones under the equipment point down.

The placement of the cones is important though for transference of vibration from the amp to ground. It is thought best to put the cones under the transformers as that is where most of the electrical energy is apparently.

So in the case of our amp if you lay it flat then the two cones should be at the front each side as that is where the transformers are then either one or two at the back either side of the power jack.


----------



## bmichels

OK OK, let's assume that we will rest our amp flat on an heavy wood (or granit ) kitchen plate.
   
  Then.... should we put the cones (3 or 4) between the AMP and the Wood plate like Ian has tried or UNDER the Wood Kitchen plate like GermanGuy seems to prefer ? ? ?


----------



## smial1966

I have clearly failed in an attempt to inject rationality and balance into this thread, as some of the claims made regarding damping/isolation were heading towards hyperbole. So I am deeply sorry if my attempts at humour were misguided and again apologise for any unintended offence caused, but refute your suggestion that I've made many snide or derisory comments, with the one obvious exception that has now been removed. 

Andy.



ianmedium said:


> I am sorry Andy, not sure why but I have noticed a lot of snide and derisory comments thinly veiled as humour from you of late particularly aimed at GG and my efforts in exploring the boundaries of damping and isolation of this amp to get the very best from it.
> 
> Perhaps instead of snide comments you could actually write about your experiences with this amp and your thoughts as they have been almost zero to date. At least we are trying to inform and be of some use to other owners or potential owners. I don't often bite but your last comment is just rude!
> 
> Sorry, but I am just getting a little ticked off at your attitude to myself and GG's efforts in making this an interesting and informative thread!


----------



## ianmedium

If the cones are cheap how about both?
If you know someone who is good at wood turning you could get a piece of oak and have the turn some cones out it or, do as I did and got to your local wood store and see if they have some of the Oak plugs that I got.. For this application the cones only need be a centimeter in diameter at their base.


----------



## smial1966

Many craft fairs or flea markets have folks selling wooden items and they are usually hobbyists with lathes who could easily fabricate a few cones for you at minimal expense. Moreover, DIY shops often sell wooden cone like items as furniture supports/floor protectors very cheaply. 

Cheers,
Andy.

P.S. At £2.50 each these oak cones are the cheapest commercially available ones that I've found - http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/equipment-supports/334-oak-cone-feet-set-of-3.html


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> If the cones are cheap how about both?
> If you know someone who is good at wood turning you could get a piece of oak and have the turn some cones out it or, do as I did and got to your local wood store and see if they have some of the Oak plugs that I got.. For this application the cones only need be a centimeter in diameter at their base.


 
   
  well, may be, "2 stages cones" is not better than "1 stage cones" !?  Indeed, the question may be : *are we just trying to insulate the AMP from the external environment, or as opposite, to evacuate the micro-vibration from the AMP to the external environment by having the cone transmiting the vibration to the outside world ?  *


----------



## ianmedium

Andy's suggestions are great and those are indeed the cheapest I have seen oak come feet.

I have been studying the thoughts on damping and isolation a great deal of late as in talking to some of my reviewer friends they think it is even more important with tubes.

All of them have said one company to me but they are expensive hence me trying to find other ways to achieve similar results. The company they all rave about is stillpoints.
The philosophy behind them is to drain electrical vibration in components out of the unit rather than damp it and the way this is done in their application is billets of metal with ball bearings in. These are two peices of metal separated my an elaborate bearing assembly. What this does is convert the electrical vibrations from the amp into heat which is then transferred out through the stillpoints to the surface they are resting on.

That is a fancy ( and very effective, I have heard this system) way of draining the vibrations away from the amp. I have found oak cones or metal or ceramic to do a very good job of something similar.

I still M trying to figure out how to make something akin to stillpoints myself and am close . I am trying to source some bearing races and then have a rod of metal sticking out of the center and a ring of metal on the base of the outer thus replicating in a way the stillpoints. Once I have the bearing assemble I can easily get brass stock from my local model shop for the center on which the amp will rest and then for the outer ring the brass olives I have will work perfectly.

But in the meantime the oak feet work well in draining the energy from the amp.

This newish philosophy goes against the traditional way of rubber feet isolation the amp. That way the amp is isolated from external vibration but all e internal vibration is contained within the amp.

What I have found with the draining method is that there is life and energy to the music rather than a dulling which I found with cork or rubber.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> But... Why do they sell by 3 rather than 4 ??? Don t we need 4 cônes for a stable rest on the ground ?


 
   
  the reason is the following:
  - to exactly define a point, you obviously need exactly one point or cone
  - to exactly define a straight line you need two points or cones
  - to exactly define a coplanarity (plane) you need exactly three points or cones
   
  if you use four points, the fourth point is redundant and could be calculated, but in the case of a fourth cone the fourth cone must exactly fit having very precisely the right height or is not in the same plane.
   
  this is the reason why tables with three table legs are always stable but tables with four legs are often not.


----------



## smial1966

Stillpoints are indeed superb products but as Ian mentions prohibitively expensive.

Finite elemente are a German company that adopts a similar design philosophy to Stillpoints but they use ceramic bearings instead of metal. Here's a quick overview of their approach - http://www.finite-elemente.de/en/accessories/cerafamily/cera_technologie

They make the Cera One, which are 4 small component feet based on the design principles described in the link above. This company currently retail them at £89 for four, which is the cheapest online price that I've found. https://www.audiofreaks.co.uk/boutique/product/ceraone-20/

I don't know how effective the Cera One are but being flat they do offer stability advantages over cones.

Cheers,
Andy.


quote name="ianmedium" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1410#post_9667363"]Andy's suggestions are great and those are indeed the cheapest I have seen oak come feet.

I have been studying the thoughts on damping and isolation a great deal of late as in talking to some of my reviewer friends they think it is even more important with tubes.

All of them have said one company to me but they are expensive hence me trying to find other ways to achieve similar results. The company they all rave about is stillpoints.
The philosophy behind them is to drain electrical vibration in components out of the unit rather than damp it and the way this is done in their application is billets of metal with ball bearings in. These are two peices of metal separated my an elaborate bearing assembly. What this does is convert the electrical vibrations from the amp into heat which is then transferred out through the stillpoints to the surface they are resting on.

That is a fancy ( and very effective, I have heard this system) way of draining the vibrations away from the amp. I have found oak cones or metal or ceramic to do a very good job of something similar.

I still M trying to figure out how to make something akin to stillpoints myself and am close . I am trying to source some bearing races and then have a rod of metal sticking out of the center and a ring of metal on the base of the outer thus replicating in a way the stillpoints. Once I have the bearing assemble I can easily get brass stock from my local model shop for the center on which the amp will rest and then for the outer ring the brass olives I have will work perfectly.

But in the meantime the oak feet work well in draining the energy from the amp.

This newish philosophy goes against the traditional way of rubber feet isolation the amp. That way the amp is isolated from external vibration but all e internal vibration is contained within the amp.

What I have found with the draining method is that there is life and energy to the music rather than a dulling which I found with cork or rubber.[/quote]


----------



## GermanGuy

i had a look at the website bmichels posted to see their suggestion how to use the cones and their recommendation is similar to how i would use them:
   
  - in general the transmission or absorbtion of resonances is bidirectional, so flat or cylinder shaped feet would transmit and in the case of an absorbing material like rubber (transforming vibrations /movement internally into deformation and so heat) partly absorb the resonances / vibration frequencies..
   
  - if you use the cones as suggested and they are cone shaped for this reason, the larger diameter side is the side where the amp is placed on.
   
  - as result the system is assymetrical with a larger area of contact between amp and cones than base and cones, so there is a better transmission top-down than base-up.
   
  - not to absorb but transmit resonances into the base they are made out of ceramics, not rubber.
   
  (just my opinion of how it could work)
   
  so for DIY feet, cone shaped form and a hard material make sense, but then the base should be able to absorb vibrations.
   
  ianmedium - do you know a descriotion or link what the reccomandation for a good base within this resonance transmission model of stillpoints is?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> OK OK, let's assume that we will rest our amp flat on an heavy wood (or granit ) kitchen plate.
> 
> Then.... should we put the cones (3 or 4) between the AMP and the Wood plate like Ian has tried or UNDER the Wood Kitchen plate like GermanGuy seems to prefer ? ? ?


 

 i put the cones under the wood plate because when listening at the moment the wood plate is placed on a small wooden stool and i have only four cones at the moment.
   
  but in fact my final setup / cradle will have cones under the base (the base i posted pictures of, the base then will be filled with concrete to be real heavy), and then again cones between base and amp (maybe with a second plate) and then possibly the door stoppers on top.
   
  the idea behind is that similar to the construction of turntables you have two layers with different resonance frequencies so very effectively decoupling the amp from any resonances, vibrations or movement of the undergound.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

A very interesting roundup style review webpage of 20 isolation devices - http://www.gcaudio.com/products/reviews/infoisolationoverview_3.html - the 'reviews' are very brief but it's a good starting point to aid further research.

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Now this is very 'left field' and decidedly whacky, but magnetic levitation appears to be the new flavour of the month in audio vibration damping, so I've taken one for the team and purchased these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valab-Magnetic-Levitation-Audio-Vibration-Damping-Feet-4-pcs-/251299717406?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a82a1611e - to directly compare with the Ceraballs.

Comparative listening results after evaluation of both products.

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## woodcans

smial1966 said:


> Now this is very 'left field' and decidedly whacky, but magnetic levitation appears to be the new flavour of the month in audio vibration damping, so I've taken one for the team and purchased these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valab-Magnetic-Levitation-Audio-Vibration-Damping-Feet-4-pcs-/251299717406?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a82a1611e - to directly compare with the Ceraballs.
> 
> Comparative listening results after evaluation of both products.
> 
> ...




I can't wait to find out your results. Both devices are intriguing!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, so, experimenting with what I have to hand I am now going to try the oak cones round side down into the brass rings. One each under the transformers and one in the middle at the back. Will report back, here are a couple of quick shots to show what I am doing!


----------



## ianmedium

Well, that did not work! I much prefer just the wood directly on the granite. With the brass rings the music lost some energy!


----------



## bmichels

funy how this thread evolve: after the "tube rolling" mania, the interconnect experiences, now the damping saga...   what next ?


----------



## GermanGuy

internal recableling, change of electronic parts, ceramic tube sockets ... don't know.
   
  but i think everything comes together now:
   
  tube pin cleaning, a large selection of different tube combos listened to, the best way to dampen the amp, influence of tube damping to the sound, interconnects, everybody here now should be able to customize and finetune the sound exactly as he wants.
   
  really a huge amount of work we have done here up to now as team, verifying each others results, coming to clear conclusions and recommendations.


----------



## GermanGuy

i thought it could become a relaxing, lazy last holiday day when this arrived here:


----------



## bmichels

Interconnect arrived today: A short one (10" for 80€) and.. a very short one (2" for 34€).
   
  The short one definitively makes a clean set-up, but... I wonder if there can be sonic disavantage to have the AK100 so close to the AMP instead of being 10" away ?  May be négative electro/radio waves influence from one to the other ? Not sure because I can't hear any difference yet...
   
  Anyway, I have the impression that they booth improve a little the sound (V/S a plain & long cable), especially in the low frequency.  Effet placebo ?
   
  And...as for what is the next step for customisation of our TU-05, I am preparing a surprise for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...  Be patient.


----------



## GermanGuy

philips df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 - first listening impression:
   
  as a first impression with 20 minutes of burn-in time i can say that the philips df96 is clear and precisely sounding but i miss the 3-dimentionality, feeling for the space, airy and swinging  sound and the texture of the lorenz df96, so clearly prefering the lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> philips df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 - first listening impression:
> 
> as a first impression with 20 minutes of burn-in time i can say that the philips df96 is clear and precisely sounding but i miss the 3-dimentionality, feeling for the space, airy and swinging  sound and the texture of the lorenz df96, so clearly prefering the lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo.


 
   
  looks like with your lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo, you have reached the end of your quest ? ..... for the tube rolling part


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Interconnect arrived today: A short one (10" for 80€) and.. a very short one (2" for 34€).
> 
> The short one definitively makes a clean set-up, but... I wonder if there can be sonic disavantage to have the AK100 so close to the AMP instead of being 10" away ?  May be négative electro/radio waves influence from one to the other ? Not sure because I can't hear any difference yet...
> 
> ...


 
  can't wait to read more about your surprise!
   
  cables - i had the same experience using high quality copper interconnects.
   
  rf interferences - never heard any rf interferences caused by the colorfly c4 and as shown on some of my pictures the c4 is often placed directly on top of the amp.
   
  also your player has a full metal body. but you could test this by just letting your player play without interconnect between amp and player, amp on (volume set to minimum) and listen what happens for example when player is near the tubes and then skip to next track repeatingly.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> looks like with your lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo, you have reached the end of your quest ? ..... for the tube rolling part


 

 yes! only one tube type left - the Tesla 1L33 - i hope they sound exceptional because they need half the power of the dl92's, but then ...
   
  enough tube rolling, the result (even with my base and door stoppers without good cones) is so great sounding, time to listen to music until i find a point i really want to be improved.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I really like Eric's optimisations.


----------



## GermanGuy

who is eric?


----------



## GermanGuy

this thread is growing so fast, time for a new index page of my posts for you:
   
  tube cleaning kit:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/630#post_9573905

 tube pictures:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/660#post_9579792

 interconnect jacks and cables:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9580479

 my diy interconnects:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240

 gold plating tool:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/690#post_9581240
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/735#post_9586055

 tube pins gold plating:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/750#post_9587261
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/765#post_9590026

 my reference tracks /cd's to listen to the tu-05:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/780#post_9591686

 standard tube rating form:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/795#post_9593228

 cradle construction:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/810#post_9598458

 tu-05 first impressions:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/855#post_9609995

 tu-05 with lorenz - philips combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610188

 my tu-05 setup with player and headphone:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610329

 tu-05 power supply:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/870#post_9610573

 tube rolling:

 valvo and lorenz tube combos:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/885#post_9610868
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612010

 telefunken:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612467

 siemens tubes and short summary:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/900#post_9612624

 valvo red label:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/915#post_9613134

 listening to different interconnects:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/930#post_9614421

 tube rolling: ultron tubes:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614695

 tube pictures by manufacturer:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/945#post_9614708

 protective carrying pocket for tu-05:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/960#post_9615850
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/975#post_9617363
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/990#post_9618486
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1065#post_9627641
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9633189
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1230#post_9647002

 tube rolling: valvo red label - tung-sol ken rad combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1020

 summary and valvo red label - lorenz combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1050#post_9624911
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1080#post_9629496

 basic explanation of amp function and construction:
www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1095#post_9630986

 tube rolling: telefunken df904:
www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1140#post_9632746
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1185#post_9639203
   
  tu-05 - noise and rf interferences:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1200#post_9642880
   
  tube pictures - lorenz df96:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643177
   
  tube compatibility - df96:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643209
   
  tube rolling: lorenz df96 - philips dl92 combo first listening impressions:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1215#post_9643209
   
  tube cleaning kit distribution:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9649904
   
  tube rolling: lorenz df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9650382
   
  tubes: replacement types for dl92 (and df91):
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1260#post_9650615
   
  a2p - tu-05 - some unsorted thoughts:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1275#post_9652305
   
  DIY tube rings:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1290#post_9653859
   
  tube rings - influence to the sound:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1305#post_9655158
   
  tube rings - summary:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1320#post_9655805
   
  comparison of tube rings:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1320#post_9655838
   
  resonance amplitudes of an housing with good/bad base/underground:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1320#post_9655939
   
  base / cradle protoype:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1335#post_9658294
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1350#post_9659038
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1365#post_9661899
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1380#post_9664608
   
  horizontal positioning of the amp:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1335#post_9658421
   
  tube - socket dampers:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1365#post_9662495
   
  dampers between tube and housing:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1380#post_9663692
   
  tube dampers - influence to the sound:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1380#post_9663692
   
  amp damping with wooden base and door stoppers:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1395#post_9665139
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1410#post_9666490
   
  amp damping first listening impressions:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1395#post_9665225
   
  using 3 or 4 cones / feet: for amp / base:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1410#post_9667365
   
  how cones possibly work:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1425#post_9667421
   
  tube pictures: philips df96:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1425#post_9669830
   
  tube rolling: philips df96 - tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1425#post_9669643


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, I love it that when I wake up there are so many un-read posts to read, such a change from even a few weeks ago where there was so little activity.

I am loving the way this thread is developing and progressing. I can see why the tube rolling is now becoming more of an historical and reference part of this thread. I wish there was a way to add at the top a sticky that we can use simply for tube impressions so that anyone can easily find it rather than us having to update it as GG is kindly doing for it only to get lost in a sea of posts once more...

Ah, jus thought. My first post was #3 which is pretty much near the top so I will cut and paste to start with all your tube rolling links GG and add them. Anyone else's if you post them once more I will add them immediately, it will save me wading through all the posts!, lets see if this works..


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Wow, I love it that when I wake up there are so many un-read posts to read, such a change from even a few weeks ago where there was so little activity.
> 
> I am loving the way this thread is developing and progressing. I can see why the tube rolling is now becoming more of an historical and reference part of this thread. I wish there was a way to add at the top a sticky that we can use simply for tube impressions so that anyone can easily find it rather than us having to update it as GG is kindly doing for it only to get lost in a sea of posts once more...
> 
> Ah, jus thought. My first post was #3 which is pretty much near the top so I will cut and paste to start with all your tube rolling links GG and add them. Anyone else's if you post them once more I will add them immediately, it will save me wading through all the posts!, lets see if this works..


 

 this is a great idea as my link list obviously is only showing my posts and i always had a slightly bad feeling skipping all the other great articles! (but nevertheless found it usefull to renew the list after ten pages of new posts).


----------



## ianmedium

Okedoke.

So below is a link to post #3 now amended with the title.. TUBE ROLLING SECTION FOR BOTHTU-05 AND TU-06 AMPS

I have started with GG's tube rolling thoughts, will add my lists as the days go on and also anyone else's. 

If this works for you guys instead of posting your list on this thread pm me it as GG has done it with a title and link and I will simply then head it with your forum name and cut and paste your links under that name as I have done with GG's!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread#post_8794450


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





flatmap said:


> Very sweet.  Love the retro leather carrying case.


 
  I'm so jellous, that's really awesome xD


----------



## smial1966

Chaps,
   
  There are 4 Tesla 1L33 NOS valves available on eBay for $2.99 each plus shipping -
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1L33-Vintage-NOS-TESLA-TUBE-EP201/251130442635?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D285368008656726813%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D251130442635%26
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Interconnect arrived today: A short one (10" for 80€) and.. a very short one (2" for 34€).
> 
> The short one definitively makes a clean set-up, but... I wonder if there can be sonic disavantage to have the AK100 so close to the AMP instead of being 10" away ?  May be négative electro/radio waves influence from one to the other ? Not sure because I can't hear any difference yet...
> 
> ...




I am very much looking for the surprise, I wonder what it is! The big cable looks like a fire hose, how does it sound?


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> There are 4 Tesla 1L33 NOS valves available on eBay for $2.99 each plus shipping -
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks andy. I used your link and bought 4 of them in case they are exceptionnal...
   
  Now...* the only tube I am missing is a pair of **lorenz df96 **: the 2 I have are mismatched type   ** *


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am very much looking for the surprise, I wonder what it is! The big cable looks like a fire hose, how does it sound?


 
  Booth cable sound relatively better than a simple and looong cable. They are booth Copper. I did not dare trying silver cable, I was afraid to have a "too bright sound".  
  I prefer the look of the very short one, but the 10" long is easier to use with the RWAK100 fitting in the hand.


----------



## bmichels

Gentlemen, I have to confess: Initially I did not really liked the sound of this Amp, I thought it was missing some bass impact, but... with some break-in, I start to really enjoy it to the point that I use it now even for "in the house" instead of my $3000 DAC/AMP.   *Funny thing is that after some tube rolling, I finally came back to my stock tubes : Raytheon + RCA 1U4.*
   
  And... there are still room for improvement : I have not tested GG's"*lorenz df96 -  tung-sol" *dream combo" or any damping/cones.... or even upgraded my RWAK100 to a RWAK120-S to have "dual DAC chip" and a "Real" line out ! 
   
*And... I am anxious to hear comments about the TUR-06: May be it will suit my taste even more..*. if it is also "dead silent" like the TU-05, which is a mandatory point for me.  I HATE HISSSSS.
   
  So, thanks IAN for bringing this little gem to our attention


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,
   
  This company is showing a LORENZ DF96 as in stock for 4 Euros plus shipping - http://electols.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=63017 - though I would check with them before ordering to ascertain availability.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Thanks andy. I used your link and bought 4 of them in case they are exceptionnal...
> 
> Now...* the only tube I am missing is a pair of **lorenz df96 **: the 2 I have are mismatched type   ** *


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


> bmichels,
> 
> This company is showing a LORENZ DF96 as in stock for 4 Euros plus shipping - http://electols.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=63017
> - though I would check with them before ordering to ascertain availability.
> ...




Thanks Andy. I checked already and they don't have


----------



## ianmedium

After my success with the Mil-spec Sylvania's I could not resist these!



Just made the purchase. Not only are they a perfect match from the same batch but the seller has tested them and they are technically a perfect match as well!

I noticed he has a pair of matched RCA'a as well if anyone is interested, excellent prices. I have sent him a note explaining our amp and asking if he has any more of the types we use, I think this is going to be a good seller!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NOS-Matched-Pair-RCA-USA-1U4-Silver-Plate-Top-Getter-Vacuum-Tube-100-/151092673710?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item232dd33cae


----------



## bmichels

SURPRISE....SURPRISE...
   
  What is in this little [size=small]ruggedized[/size] case ?
   

   
   
  Our " *precious *" of course...
   
  Everything fitted inside: TU-05, Fostex Headphone, chargers, cables, and the source RWAK100.
   
  So, after ....
   
     (1) the tube rolling saga,
        (2) the interconnects 
            (3) the damping research, 
                 (4) the best source consideration (AK100...RWAK100... RWAK120-S... ??? )
      ... I propose now : (5) the Casing study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   


   
  Who thought that the road ended ?  It will never end


----------



## GermanGuy

great! and the optimization of space, the headphone partly under the amp!


----------



## smial1966

Splendid stuff!

Please tell us which case this is. Am I correct in thinking that it's a Pelican model?

Cheers,
Andy.



bmichels said:


> SURPRISE....SURPRISE...
> 
> What is in this little [size=small]ruggedized[/size]
> case ?
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

That is wonderful Bmichels, how ingenious !

I was thinking, other areas apart from tubes are as we have discussed support and isolation, also cables. What about coverings for the case. I remember that carbon fibre one a while back, who is the first to do leopard print :blink:
I was thinking of that stuff they wrap cars in now. Amazing looking and looks like real paint. I wonder if they do gold!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Splendid stuff!
> 
> Please tell us which case this is. Am I correct in thinking that it's a Pelican model?
> 
> ...


 
  No Andy, it is not Pelican. It is a "photo case" made by HPRC. I can't find any ref N° on it.


----------



## smial1966

OK thanks. Pelican make an almost identical range of cases with layers of foam in 1cm square blocks that can be plucked out. Speaking from bitter experience, it's advisable to make a template of your headphones/equipment and overlay it onto the foam before randomly plucking chunks of foam out, otherwise you could end up with a sturdy case and virtually no foam left!  

Cheers,
Andy.



bmichels said:


> No Andy, it is not Pelican. It is a "photo case" made by HPRC. I can't find any ref N° on it.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That is wonderful Bmichels, how ingenious !
> 
> I was thinking, other areas apart from tubes are as we have discussed support and isolation, also cables. What about coverings for the case. I remember that carbon fibre one a while back, who is the first to do leopard print
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Ian for the comments.  Still the case is not finish. It need serious finishing to be perfect.
   
  As for isolation, I am really not sure that we want to isolate it as much as possible. Indeed I wonder if it is not somehow the opposite that we want in order to evacuate the micro-vibration away from it. So...over-isolation will be counter-productive and will keep the vibration inside rather than sending them away.   This is my non-scientific thought for this evening...
   
  And some picture taken while listening to PinkFloyd in the evening on the terrasse...
   
   
   

   

   
   
*Enjoy.... *


----------



## GermanGuy

to build a good base for the tu-05 i today made two plates and a brick out of special, very fine cast concrete:
   

   
  to better see the size here with amp:
   

   
  i have not decided yet if to glue the two plates together or using cones between:
   

   
  the weight of the plates is 2.1 kilos each, the brick is 1.5 kilos. should be heavy enough for a stable base with its 4.2 kilos.
   
  tomorrow i will make the needed cones.


----------



## ianmedium

Great picture! With Isolation I was in fact meaning draining away vibration from the amp as in my experiments with granite and wood


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> to build a good base for the tu-05 i today made to plates and a brick out of special, very fine  cast concrete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that looks great, what are you making the cones out of?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That is wonderful Bmichels, how ingenious !
> 
> I was thinking, other areas apart from tubes are as we have discussed support and isolation, also cables. What about coverings for the case. I remember that carbon fibre one a while back, who is the first to do leopard print
> 
> ...


 

 these days i am thinking of not to use the wood pieces and brass metal for my protective pocket but instead use the tube card boxes cutted in pieces to glue them side by side onto the pocket and then applying two component epoxy resin and fibreglass mesh.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now that looks great, what are you making the cones out of?


 

 two component epoxy resin. the casting molds out of wax.
   
  wow - this is my post #500!


----------



## ianmedium

Now I am very much looking forward to seeing those cones!
Congratulations on 500 very informative and interesting posts GG!

Tonight I am very excited as Wilson Audio (the famed loudspeaker company) re-launced their audiophile recordings. They did these many years ago and released them on vinyl. They have now started to release them on high resolution downloads.

These recordings became famous not only for the exquisite quality of recording but also for the superb musicianship.

Right now I am downloading their first re-issue, Beethoven and Enescu and that will be tonights listening once I have down sampled from 176/24 to 24/96 via my Weiss Saracon software. If your interested it can be downloaded from here..
http://www.highresaudio.com/artist.php?abid=110704


----------



## bmichels

Some lazy one here, who do not wish to built by themself, may be interested in those " dampling plates " from HRS.
   
review here 
   

   
   
  Their smallest one, the HRS DPII-05545 is only 14.0 x 11.4 x 1.8 cm and cost apparently 145 $ here 
   
  but of course, if you have many $ XXXX to spend you can chose from them ...


----------



## Makiah S

Wow very nice, I've been wanting to build a case for my w1000x as well, and this amp would be a nice addition to a complete portable hifi audio experince


----------



## GermanGuy

today i started to make four cones out of epoxy resin.
   
  i made four casting molds out of thick aluminium foil:

   
  i pressed them into sand to be able to precisely adjust the vertical position / angles:

  to have a slightly round end i put very little sand / glue inside (and after that some drops of hot wax):

   
  here you can see the casting molds filled with 10 ml epoxy resin each and also the small amount of wax in the middle on the bottom of the molds:


 the epoxy resin now needs 24 hours to get hard.


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> Now this is very 'left field' and decidedly whacky, but magnetic levitation appears to be the new flavour of the month in audio vibration damping, so I've taken one for the team and purchased these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valab-Magnetic-Levitation-Audio-Vibration-Damping-Feet-4-pcs-/251299717406?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a82a1611e - to directly compare with the Ceraballs.
> 
> Comparative listening results after evaluation of both products.
> 
> ...




These really do look fascinating Andy, I am very much looking forward to your thoughts on them. Have you any experience of the Nordost isolation cones?

GG, that is taking inginuity to another level, I am very much looking forward to hearing what they do for sonics!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, here they are!
   
  casting molds removed:
   

   
  and after some cutting, deburring, polish:


----------



## ianmedium

Those look great GG!

Just seen this update on ASP's Facebook page. It's looking good for the owners of the following serial numbers!!

*"[Progress situation]
TU-05 #024, #028,
TUR-06 #001, and # 003 seems to be able to ship in next week.
Please be wait #026 and #025 and #023 long model.

***
Sorry, Reply and comments are undermanned now.
Please let me know if the reply of the mail has not been returned.

Thanks."*


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> *"[Progress situation]*
> *TU-05 #024, #028,
> TUR-06 #001, and # 003 seems to be able to ship in next week.
> Please be wait #026 and #025 and #023 long model.
> ...


 
   
  OOH my number 28 TU-05 is ready!!!


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> OOH my number 28 TU-05 is ready!!!




Oh thats fantastic! I was hoping some of the numbers would match with some members here! I am really looking forward to your thoughts. Any luck with tubes (though it seems Shikada san is now shipping with even better tubes than when I got mine!)


----------



## bmichels

I am very excited to read the firsts comments about TUR-06 because I wonder id TUR-06 sound will not suit me better ? Will the "production" TUR-06 differ from the pre-production tested already here ?


----------



## ianmedium

As far as I am aware the TU-06 tested is what is going into production. Shikada san is pretty upfront about changes and he has mentioned none with the 06.


----------



## Boringer

Guys, the progress in this thread is very impressive.
   
  I hardly follow especially before putting my hands on the unit.
  But for sure all the posts are learning process for me.
   
  Btw, mine is number 23, seems have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> OOH my number 28 TU-05 is ready!!!


 
   
  That's great...!
  Awaiting your view on pairing it with the RWAK-100S then.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh thats fantastic! I was hoping some of the numbers would match with some members here! I am really looking forward to your thoughts. Any luck with tubes (though it seems Shikada san is now shipping with even better tubes than when I got mine!)


 
   
  There are some very decent tube retailers in Hong Kong, but not sure how they price them though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





boringer said:


> Guys, the progress in this thread is very impressive.
> 
> I hardly follow especially before putting my hands on the unit.
> But for sure all the posts are learning process for me.
> ...


 
   
  I requested to jump numbers and obtain number 28, hope that explains the reason why my unit is ahead of yours.....
   
  I was hoping my TU-06 would arrive at the same time but after reading that there were some delays, it will give me some time to get to grips with the TU-05.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *spkrs01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested to jump numbers and obtain number 28, hope that explains the reason why my unit is ahead of yours.....
> 
> I was hoping my TU-06 would arrive at the same time but after reading that there were some delays, it will give me some time to get to grips with the TU-05.


 
   
  Wow... I've that idea to choose numbers at first place, but at that moment I thought Shikada san was pretty strict with his serial numbers.
  But evidently he doesn't... Good number you have there spkrs01... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, it's my own "fault" that causes the delay.
  I was asking few customization on the unit, and Shikada san has already reminded me about the it. 
Oh boy... This waiting time is really killing me...


----------



## ianmedium

I lucked out and got number 10, first of the double digits!


----------



## mtthefirst

Still waiting for my #9 TUR-06. Hope he can finish it by the end of next month.


----------



## ianmedium

seeing as it seems folks can choose their serial numbers anything is possible eh!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> seeing as it seems folks can choose their serial numbers anything is possible eh!


 
   
  I don't actually think that is possible....when I chose my preferred number, it was available and as it was only 4-5 units away from the current build and I was more than happy to wait until he got to the number. I am very pleased that it has been built but on the other hand I had no qualms waiting til later in the year. I take this opportunity to thank Shikada-san for building mine.


----------



## GermanGuy

yesterday i prepared everything to send you (bmichels, ianmedium, boringer, woodcans) the tube cleaning kits (envelope, address, custom declaration), will go to the local dhl shop today after work!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> yesterday i prepared everything to send you (bmichels, ianmedium, boringer, woodcans) the tube cleaning kits (envelope, address, custom declaration), will go to the local dhl shop today after work!


 
   
  Wow... GG, once again thank you  for all the kind efforts that you've given to make this really happens.
  Much appreciated...!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, Thank you so much once again for your generosity in all its forms, what a great member you are. Now, how are those cones doing??


----------



## GermanGuy

the cones are doing their job but nothing special, but together with the door stoppers, the other feet, the wooden plate, the concrete plates and the brick, so much different configurations possible, i think there is a difference, but maybe i am really saturated with different very small changes, so i have decided to 'recalibrate' my ears by starting from scratch listening to my different players alone, then with the vorzüge and the continental v2 .... 
   
  i have the feeling that wooden plates sound better than concrete plates, but at first i will listen to old setups to get a better feeling again for the sonic benefits of the tu-05.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> yesterday i prepared everything to send you (bmichels, ianmedium, boringer, woodcans) the tube cleaning kits (envelope, address, custom declaration), will go to the local dhl shop today after work!


 

 cleaning kits sent!


----------



## GermanGuy

my tu-05 begins to have a loose contact problem with the headphone out. i think i will open the amp and replace it with a 6.3 mm one.


----------



## GermanGuy

this thread now has reached 100 pages !!!!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> my tu-05 begins to have a loose contact problem with the headphone out. i think i will open the amp and replace it with a 6.3 mm one.




I can't remember GG, do you have the combined Headphone/on/off jack or the separate one? If it is the new one then I am sorry to hear this. You know, this is the only weakness in this amp so far as I am aware. I think Shikada San just needs to put a better quality 6.3mm jack in and be done with it!

I think when I send mine back for modification of the HP jack and switch I will ask him to put a good quality 6.3mm jack in.

Thank you again for the cleaning kits, it is so kind of you.

As for isolation, well, I have been thinking and as soon as my local lumber yard opens tomorrow (its a holiday here today) I am going to get a piece of oak cut just a little bigger than the amp. Then I am going to rest the wood on the four Oak cones and then glue three Oak cones to the wood for the amp to rest on. I think I know what this will do and I think I will like what it does!

I am very intrigued to hear how Andy feels about the magnetic isolation things he has ordered.

Also, tomorrow my multimeter should arrive so I can at last check the bias of the tubes. I have purchased three spare batteries just in case the voltage has dropped below 1.4v.

Also in the mail over the next week or so are the Raytheon tubes and the Nordost Odin interconnect. I have been reading a great deal of positive thoughts about this interconnect so am very much looking forward to hearing it. The chap has fitted Pailiccs jacks, not heard of those before.


----------



## CJG888

Pailiccs connectors are quite common here in China. They are no Neutriks, but they are of decent quality.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much!


----------



## GermanGuy

my amp has a seperate power on/off switch!


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, that is disturbing then as that was meant to take care of the weak jack. I would really love you to report this problem to Shikada san. Hopefully he will adopt a much stronger jack. The one downside to my amp is that I am always in trepidation of plugging in the headphone and that should not be so.


----------



## ianmedium

Having said that for the first time since it bent the internal part of the socket I carefully plugged in my T5P's Neutrik jack and all is well so I can stop using the adaptor cable now!
 I have always thought the adaptor cable pretty transparent but am glad now I can plug in my headphones directly!

I guess the rubber parts on the jack have worn just enough for them not to bend the inside of the socket, least that is the only explanation I can think of as when I first plugged the headphones it was like they were on a spring and pushed back out!


----------



## GermanGuy

will try to replace it with this neutrik 6.3 mm one:


----------



## ianmedium

No those look great. I think one of the other members has that on his amp. Of course I cannot do this mod (even if I would dare try) as mine is a combined switch.

So happy I can now directly plug my HP cable in though I would recommend the Cardas adaptor as from my initial listening it is indeed transparent. I can hear no sonic difference with it in or out of the signal path.

GG. Could you do a photo tutorial of swapping over the socket, I would love to see that!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Also in the mail over the next week or so are the Raytheon tubes and *the Nordost Odin interconnect.* I have been reading a great deal of positive thoughts about this interconnect so am very much looking forward to hearing it. The chap has fitted Pailiccs jacks, not heard of those before.


 
   
  Ian
   
  I was wondering where you obtain the Odin I/C? I am surprised the person making the cable for you will be using Pailics jacks on an Odin wire.
   
My friend has made a diy mini i/c from his stripped Odin Interconnect which I have heard, and it sounds delightful, especially the trebles. I am trying to ask him to make me one





   
Cheers


----------



## ianmedium

PM'd you.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> cleaning kits sent!


 
   
  Yeaaah.... Thanks GG...!
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> this thread now has reached 100 pages !!!!


 
   
  The progress in this thread is always impressive... 
  Cheers to you guys...


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> my tu-05 begins to have a loose contact problem with the headphone out. i think i will open the amp and replace it with a 6.3 mm one.


 
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> my amp has a seperate power on/off switch!


 
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hmm, that is disturbing then as that was meant to take care of the weak jack. I would really love you to report this problem to Shikada san. Hopefully he will adopt a much stronger jack. The one downside to my amp is that I am always in trepidation of plugging in the headphone and that should not be so.


 
   
  Hmmm... it's pretty worrisome news.
   
  I would be delightful if you gentlemen might alarm this issue to Shikada San, as I might also give him a buzz regarding this matter.
  Thanks.


----------



## woodcans

Yes.
   
  GG, thank you for sharing. And thank you very much for shipping the tube cleaning kits, what a treat!
   
  But the loosening output jack over time is worrisome, for sure. I am looking in to a male to female adapter cable so that I don't have to use the output jack so much...which I should not have to do, for an amp at this level of build, sound quality, and price.
   
  Edit: as of now, both of my jacks are rock solid, I'm only paranoid, as I also have the separate power switch.


----------



## ianmedium

I have to be honest. I have not had an issue with mine since the initial problem and it was a very easy fix. However, I am careful with it.
WC, I can heartily recommend the Cardas adaptor. I have one and having now tried the amp with my HP directly in instead of with the adaptor I can say that the Cardas adaptor seems to have no sonic effect which is ideal!

I do think though that in the end Shikada san should just put a good quality 6.3mm socket in the amp.


----------



## Boringer

I've sent a message to Shikada San regarding this issue on the headphone jack.
  Asking him to take a second look on it, although I believe currently he's using the best parts that he might find.


----------



## bmichels

Thank GG for sending the cleaning kits. I should have them just in time for when I come back friday from Moroco  

As for the headphone jack, i may try another route: to replace the 1/8 jack by a mini-XLR plug. this will look superbe and will be 100% saffer ( I don't have the " long case", so 1/4 jack Will not fit ). 

It Will look like my TU-05 is à Balanced Amp ! ))

What do you think.


----------



## CJG888

Have just taken delivery of one of the last pairs of DT48s (25 Ohms). I have only had a chance to test them with an older Marantz integrated, and they're not run in yet, but first impressions are extremely promising. The frequency extremes are curtailed and the soundstage is compact, but the degree of clarity and the quality of the midrange are absolutely astounding (reminiscent of electrostatics). I will try them with an OTL valve amplifier when I get back to China...


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Thank GG for sending the cleaning kits. I should have them just in time for when I come back friday from Moroco
> 
> As for the headphone jack, i may try another route: to replace the 1/8 jack by a mini-XLR plug. this will look superbe and will be 100% saffer ( I don't have the " long case", so 1/4 jack Will not fit ).
> 
> ...


 
   
  this is not the first problem i had with the 3.5mm jacks, not only with the tu-05. i know that mini xlr is an excellent choice, but on the other hand i have started to replace the 3,5mm jacks with 6.3mm jacks as standard for my headphones as both my colorfly c4 and the Cayin ha-1a have this output and at least the 6.3mm connectors are much better than the 3.5mm ones.
   
  P.S. and not to forget - did you ever try to solder a thick headphone cable and a mini xlr jack ??


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I have been told by my local Hifi store that 3.5mm jacks are notorious for failing or having issues. I think the answer really is to forget about any pretence of this being a portable amp and simply add a good quality 6.3mm socket. It is easy enough to use a mini adaptor then for the headphone cable.


----------



## GermanGuy

new tubes arrived:
   
  radiotechnique df91:
   

   

   
  tesla 1F34 (similar to df96, but heater needs 1.2 volt 30 mA):
   

   

   
  tomorrow i will get the 1L33, hope they sound exceptional, they are similar to dl92, but need only half the current for the heater.
   
  df91 / dl92  (2* 50mA + 2* 100 mA) = 300 mA for heaters
  df96 / 1L33 (2* 25 mA + 2* 50 mA)  = 150 mA for heaters


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





boringer said:


> I've sent a message to Shikada San regarding this issue on the headphone jack.
> Asking him to take a second look on it, although I believe currently he's using the best parts that he might find.


 

 the problem is not especially related to the quality of the jack used but a general weakness of the 3.5mm design and also the connector. i one or two times plugged a interconnect with a slightly crooked and bent connector in the tu-05's jack, and that's just enough to damage a 3.5mm jack.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Have just taken delivery of one of the last pairs of DT48s (25 Ohms). I have only had a chance to test them with an older Marantz integrated, and they're not run in yet, but first impressions are extremely promising. The frequency extremes are curtailed and the soundstage is compact, but the degree of clarity and the quality of the midrange are absolutely astounding (reminiscent of electrostatics). I will try them with an OTL valve amplifier when I get back to China...


 

 interesting good news as i always was thinking of buying a dt48. btw, up to now i thought otl amps are not that good in driving low impedance headphones, so would be very interested which one you want to use!


----------



## ianmedium

Well bad news for me. I opened up the case and did the battery bias check, all well there. But then I plugged in my headphones to check all was well and then unplugged them and the amp stayed on. I tried the remedy Shikada san told me about but the switch is just too weak. I sit here with my amp on and can do nothing about it!

I have written to Shikada san to send the amp back to be fixed but I have also asked him to cover the cost of shipping it back as shipping in Canada is very expensive and this is a design fault. I am hoping he does the right thing with this and will let you all know.

As you know, I am a big supporter of this firm but as with all of them the true test is when something goes wrong.

So, I am ampless now for a few weeks, at least I can still listen to my player and DT1350's in the meantime!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well bad news for me. I opened up the case and did the battery bias check, all well there. But then I plugged in my headphones to check all was well and then unplugged them and the amp stayed on. I tried the remedy Shikada san told me about but the switch is just too weak. I sit here with my amp on and can do nothing about it!
> 
> I have written to Shikada san to send the amp back to be fixed but I have also asked him to cover the cost of shipping it back as shipping in Canada is very expensive and this is a design fault. I am hoping he does the right thing with this and will let you all know.
> 
> ...


 

 could you post sone pictures of the jack and the the cableling of the amp around the jack for a online analysis, also try to take a photo looking into the jack with a light ?!


----------



## ianmedium

Will do GG, I am just letting it run with music at the moment to drain the battery so that I can take the tubes out and get it ready for shipping back.

Here is an old photo of it though when the problem first happened, the jack now though is very loose on what I would call the tongue which you will see what I mean in the picture!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Will do GG, I am just letting it run with music at the moment to drain the battery so that I can take the tubes out and get it ready for shipping back.
> 
> Here is an old photo of it though when the problem first happened, the jack now though is very loose on what I would call the tongue which you will see what I mean in the picture!


 

 can you take a picture camera higher more on the right side to see the jack more looking left down to see the metal parts and cables soldered to?


----------



## ianmedium

To be honest it is really tight in there and this is the best I can do


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, normally the tongue works like a metal spring. if the connector is plugged in, the tongue is pressed against another metal part, so switching the amp on. you can switch the amp off by just using a tooth picker moving the tongue in its normal position. have to draw a picture, will continue ...
   
  beg your pardon for the drawing, just out of tablet...
   

  the switch normally is made out of two parts. image one in open position, no connector plugged in. the inner part / tongue is surrounded by the outer part.
   
  if you plug in a connector, the inner part is pressed against the outer part, image 2. it is like a metal spring, if you unplug the connector, it should move back to position 1.
   
  drawing 3 - sometimes it happens that the outer part is accidently bent or whyever the inner part is moved above the outer part or pressed against, then switch is always on, the force of the inner parts spring function always pressing against the outer part. in this case use a wooden or plastic tool to move the inner and outer part to it's standard positions (image 1).


----------



## ianmedium

Tried this GG but the actual switch is so worn there is no spring in the tongue any more.


----------



## woodcans

Ian, I am sorry to hear of your troubles. Going without the amp for an indeterminate period of time is without question an undesirable circumstance. Especially when the sound it produces is so addictive.
   
  On one hand, I am not surprised that an on-off switch built into the 3.5 mm jack is unreliable (I toasted an Audio Alchemy unit back in the day due to similar circumstances), on the other hand, with regular usage, I have had zero issues with any of my other devices that use 3.5mm jacks (including my Tu-05). With the caveat being that all of these other devices did not incorporate a power switch, etc.


----------



## ianmedium

WC, I think the problem really is using the socket as a combined HP and on/off switch though it seems GG is having problems with his socket.

Hopefully I will hear back soon. In the mean time the amp is glowing, one channel only working so I can't even listen to music, I guess the one channel is the socket.


----------



## Boringer

Ian, sorry to hear about what happened to your amp.
  Hope Shikada san may fix it as soon as possible so that you will get back your unit in no time.
   
  On the bright side, may be it's time to have some more "customization"?


----------



## ianmedium

Well an update.
Shikada san just sent me a lovely message apologizing for the problem. He is covering shipping and will put the new power switch separate headphone socket on my amp.

So I will mail it off to him tomorrow, shipping from here to Japan takes 6-10 days by air so hopefully by the end of this month, begging of next I will have my amp back. I am truly going to miss this amp but at least it is summer so I have diversions to take my mind off it not being here.

The sign of a really great manufacturer is not only the quality of the product they sell but more importantly the back up offered when things go wrong. Shikada san excels on both fronts and anyone thinking of this amp or owns it just know your looked after.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well an update.
> Shikada san just sent me a lovely message apologizing for the problem. He is covering shipping and will put the new power switch separate headphone socket on my amp.
> 
> So I will mail it off to him tomorrow, shipping from here to Japan takes 6-10 days by air so hopefully by the end of this month, begging of next I will have my amp back. I am truly going to miss this amp but at least it is summer so I have diversions to take my mind off it not being here.
> ...


 
   
   
  Fantastic news Ian. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## ianmedium

Just saw a post on Facebook, the lucky owners of TU-06 #001 & #003 will be getting them soon!
Nice to see despite the much lower cost Shikada san still packages them in the gorgeous wooden boxes!


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just saw a post on Facebook, the lucky owners of TU-06 #001 & #003 will be getting them soon!
> Nice to see despite the much lower cost Shikada san still packages them in the gorgeous wooden boxes!


 
   
  I think one of them is for Anakchan. Did he get it in time before he leave for Oz?
   
  Two down, six more to go before he start building mine. My is #009.


----------



## ianmedium

mtthefirst, lovely to put a face to a forum name! Hopefully it will not be long before yours arrives!


----------



## GermanGuy

i got the 1L33 tubes today, but they don't function, maybe they need an adaptor (sorry bmichels).


----------



## GermanGuy

solution to use the 1L33 tubes in the dl92 sockets of the tu-05 amp as replacement for the dl92 tubes:
   
  i had a detailed look at the the pin layouts of both tubes on radiomuseum.org:
   
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1l33.html
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_dl92.html
   
  the problem is that the dl92 has two heater parts (heater ground in the middle and internally connected to g3 grid 3 pin 5 of the tube) while the 1L33 has one heater (without heater ground in the middle, pin 1 heater connected to g3 pin 5, so shorten the signal or power).
   
  the solution is very easy, if you just cut pin 1 of the tubes everything works because pin 1 heater ground of the tubes is internally connected to pin 5 so the heater gets its power from pin 5 and pin 7.
   
  right now i am listening to the lorenz df96 - tesla 1L33 combo. sounds promissing, will post some more detailed impressions later.
   
  tesla 1L33 out of box:

   
  tesla 1L33 pin 1 removed (left - without tape,  right - with a small piece of tape isolating pin 1):


----------



## ianmedium

GG, Yet again I am in awe of your explorations!

I am shipping my amp off tomorrow, apparently it takes only five days to Japan so that is great.

I forgot in all the happenings to say about my checking the three LR44 batteries used to bias the tubes. Shikada san recommends they have at least 1.4v in them for effective use, the actual voltage of the cell is 1.5v.

Checking mine yesterday (he recommend every six months) showed good news. Each cell had around 1.57v so basically the tube bias function uses very little energy.

I think in normal units the job won't be as fiddly as mine as in my unit the battery compartment is the other way round, still, it was not hard and good to know that after 7 months of being used every day the batteries are pretty much normal.

Now the countdown to all the mods being done and back to listening to my lovely amp!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> solution to use the 1L33 tubes in the dl92 sockets of the tu-05 amp as replacement for the dl92 tubes:
> 
> i had a detailed look at the the pin layouts of both tubes on radiomuseum.org:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That is impressive, GG.


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot for your comments. and best of all this tube set has half the power consumption of the stock ones, so should nearly double the run time of the amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

to be honest i was wondering when reading that this all six months check is recommended. i think the time is more limited by the self-drain of the batteries, should be some years.


----------



## ianmedium

I am not so worried about it now as it appears to all intents and purpose that there is nothing draining the batteries. I wonder how this battery biasing works if it uses no juice from the batteries?


----------



## woodcans

I suspect the 6 month recommendation is highly conservative. Likely the bias will only go out of whack once the batteries begin to lose voltage. Which will likely take many years, as I suspect there is very, very little current drain on them.


----------



## ianmedium

Going on my experience now I feel pretty safe in saying just once a year to check and I am not even sure that is needed. It is a little fiddly to do as well.


----------



## AnakChan

Errr...what kind of chargers came with your A2P amp? Mine came with a car charger.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Errr...what kind of chargers came with your A2P amp? Mine came with a car charger.


 
   






 Car charger! Why did he give you that kind of charger?


----------



## woodcans

anakchan said:


> Errr...what kind of chargers came with your A2P amp? Mine came with a car charger.




Car charger plus the AC adapter. Not optimal, but I'm not complaining, as I am quite pleased with the performance.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> Car charger plus the AC adapter. Not optimal, but I'm not complaining, as I am quite pleased with the performance.


 
   
  Oh phew...thank goodness I didn't throw the box away. Found the AC Adapter. Thanks or the tip.
   
  Yes that is kinda funky salvaging old car lighter sockets to build a Lithium charger .


----------



## woodcans

anakchan said:


> Oh phew...thank goodness I didn't throw the box away. Found the AC Adapter. Thanks or the tip.
> 
> Yes that is kinda funky salvaging old car lighter sockets to build a Lithium charger .




I totally agree. A bit of a retro/whatchamacallit fix for what otherwise is a beautiful piece of design work.


----------



## Boringer

AnakChan, congratz on your new TU-06. 
  Awaiting for an extended view on it.
   
  Btw, those are awesome pictures you took. Cheers.


----------



## ianmedium

Yep, thats the charger I got with mine.

He did say in a message to me yesterday he is trying to find a better unit though to be fair I have had no problems with mine and I suppose when I move back to Europe I can easily solder on an EU plug!

Congrats on the amp Anak, what tubes are in that one? Can't quite make them out!


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Yep, thats the charger I got with mine.
> 
> He did say in a message to me yesterday he is trying to find a better unit though to be fair I have had no problems with mine and I suppose when I move back to Europe I can easily solder on an EU plug!
> 
> Congrats on the amp Anak, what tubes are in that one? Can't quite make them out!



Thanks!! Sylvania tubes


----------



## ianmedium

Thought they were by the black lettering, probably mil-spec in that case, excellent sounding tubes, I have a pair!


----------



## AnakChan

I thought he used the same tubes for all customers. Probably not then .


----------



## AnakChan

Found a Sylvania JAN 1T4 VT173 NOS that looks the same. Sorry on the phone so hard to copy/paste.


----------



## ianmedium

So the one out of the amp is the set you purchased or from the amp? Those are the same as I have got. 

It is quite common for small tube amp manufactures that use NOS tubes to change them about due to the nature of finding enough stock. He probably ran out of the stock combo I got but to be honest the new owners are benefitting as the ones he seems to be fitting now are IMHO much superior as they are mil spec and thus made to much better standards. If I had the stock tubes you have I would not have done as much tube rolling, I have a very high regard for the US made Mil spec tubes.


----------



## AnakChan

Yes that is correct. I've not put any of my tubes in yet. Funnily this TUR-06 is not as bassy as I remembered. Guessing that I had different tubes with the demo.


----------



## spkrs01

Congratulations AnakChan...
   
  Just in time for your holidays!!!  Great news for you. Have fun with it


----------



## ianmedium

Also remember the tubes do alter with burn in. Give them 20 hours and you should see some difference. Also, being familiar with the stock Sylvania's they were a little warmer than the mil-spec ones. If these don't get near the bass you experienced with the non mil spec sylvanias then I would recommend a pair of Mullards. Not only will they give you more bass but also a more refined and detailed sound.

I can vouch for this seller, I got mine from him.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DF91-MULLARD-1T4-TUBE-VALVE-NOS-1-PC-/220314115574?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item334bbe9df6&_uhb=1

These do need a good 20 hours on them to settle down but they are deeply impressive tubes I feel.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> okay, made an adaptor for the power supply, everything is working, my amp just sat down for dinner and is just being charged.
> 
> the main power supply provides 12 volts, but inside the car adaptor is another voltage regulator, so the
> 
> ...


 
   
  Some details about the AC adaptor i posted some time ago.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Also remember the tubes do alter with burn in. Give them 20 hours and you should see some difference. Also, being familiar with the stock Sylvania's they were a little warmer than the mil-spec ones. If these don't get near the bass you experienced with the non mil spec sylvanias then I would recommend a pair of Mullards. Not only will they give you more bass but also a more refined and detailed sound.
> 
> I can vouch for this seller, I got mine from him.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DF91-MULLARD-1T4-TUBE-VALVE-NOS-1-PC-/220314115574?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item334bbe9df6&_uhb=1
> ...


 

 bought four mullards!


----------



## GermanGuy

don't know if i have posted this link before:
   
  http://www.tubebooks.org/index.html
   
  free downloadable books and info about and around vintage tubes.


----------



## ianmedium

GG! Outstanding. I hope you enjoy them. I was mixed about them until I had a good number of hours on them and now they have become one of my favourite DF91 tubes, they so benefit burn in though to do them full justice!

Rather frustratingly I had the Raytheons arrive today but nothing to plug them in to! Still, hopefully not long before it is back and it will have a new playmate to play with when it does come back, More on that later...


----------



## ianmedium

I don't think I have seen such clear and sharp printing on NOS tube glass before, can't wait to listen to them!


Oh yes, the "T" on the left one is not faded, its just the sun shining brightly on it!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





anakchan said:


>


 
   
*AnakChan, congratulation for your purchase.  We are all waiting for your listening comments to know how it compares to the TU-05*
   
*Also, do you think it is possible you take some picture of THE INSIDE of your unit ?  I'm VERY curious to see what's inside compared to our TU-05 !!*


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> *AnakChan, congratulation for your purchase.  We are all waiting for your listening comments to know how it compares to the TU-05*
> 
> *Also, do you think it is possible you take some picture of THE INSIDE of your unit ?  I'm VERY curious to see what's inside compared to our TU-05 !!*


Thank you . As I mentioned to Ian for some reason this sounds different from the demo review I did before (based on memory) however my unit most likely has different tubes from the demo.

I may be able to open it when I come back to Japan as I'm currently on my way to Oz for my holidays (transiting in Malaysia & wondering if should whip this big boy out or if it'll freak the other passengers ).


----------



## ianmedium

Nah, go on, whip it out, it looks like a cold war spy radio set! Safe travels.


----------



## ianmedium

I'm going green!!! 
Shikada san will change my LED's to green, it means the amp will be gone a little longer but I can live with that!


 So, edit to this, Just had a note from Shikada san saying he thought I meant just the volume knob. It turns out he would have to rebuild the amp board to do green LED's for the tubes and I do not want him to go to the extra time and effort for that as he is not charging me for this change and also he has lots of new amps to build and I do not want to slow production!

So, I am going old school, to amps I remember when I was a lad that had orange glowing tubes and a green led on off light glowing. The volume knob will glow green, the tubes orange, I must say, I am even more excited about that! Ya gotta have a bit of colour in your life! 

I found an image of another amp with this effect, I think it looks great!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I'm going green!!!
> Shikada san will change my LED's to green, it means the amp will be gone a little longer but I can live with that!
> 
> I found an image of another amp with this effect, I think it looks great!




As long as you don't have a différent colour per tube ))


----------



## bmichels

No posts since 26 hours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 everybody's gone ?


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I thought that these valves would interest the thermionic historians among you -
   

   
  Well you're probably thinking "What's so unusual about a pair of Brimar 1T4?". Well let's rotate the valves...
   

   
  What an unusual sticker!
   

   
  I've never seen anything quite like these `stamps' stuck on valves before and the Bulgarian seller knew nothing about them. So thermionic sleuths over to you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  P.S. My brief internet search has revealed that `ADUANA' appears to be the Cuban customs authority, so as Bulgaria is a former Eastern Bloc country and Cuba is still `Socialist', I wondered whether there is some connection.


----------



## ianmedium

Well firstly Andy. I think the title of most beautiful valve now passes on to you, these out-do my Marconi's by a country mile!
Secondly This is the first of our type of Valves that I have seen a Brimar with non military markings which is very unusual.

Even more unusual is the Eastern block connections. These are D getters which would probably place them early 1950's. Now the revolution took place over 5 years, ending in 1959 If i remember correctly so it was non Communist until then so these are British Valves in Cuba pre revolution. Now, this is just a guess but perhaps in an effort to establish distance from imperialistic influences the stamps were applied.. But then why not cover up the Brimar instead?
Did they come with any boxes? Also, Are there any numbers visible on the tubes and if so what are they?

My initial thought when I say them were that some one stuck stamps on the tubes!

Fascinating Andy, Fascinating.


----------



## ianmedium

OK, Whomever will be getting new TU-05's in the near future are probably going to be getting some very very rare tubes in their amps!

Shikada san just posted on his FB page what can only be described as "tube porn"! Some exquisite and ultra rare tubes, the rarest being Western Electric! I never knew they made tubes of our type!

Here is a link!
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.403660436412406.1073741828.262588443852940&type=3

Oh, and someone asked for an internal shot of the new 06'.. He just posted this, a thing of beauty!


----------



## smial1966

Excellent deduction Ian.
   
  What is even more intriguing is the box they came in, as it is undoubtedly old and has this printed on it -
   
  N17-S-60615-3661
  SWITCH, ROTARY
  1 EA.
  WECO # KS-9497 , L-1
  NAVY ORDER #N1265-35101 (P)
  NAVY TTEM 1
  WESTERN ELECTRIC CO., INC.
  KEARNY, NEW JERSEY
   
  So British valves with Cuban stamps and an American box. Very strange.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
    
  Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Well firstly Andy. I think the title of most beautiful valve now passes on to you, these out-do my Marconi's by a country mile!
> Secondly This is the first of our type of Valves that I have seen a Brimar with non military markings which is very unusual.
> 
> Even more unusual is the Eastern block connections. These are D getters which would probably place them early 1950's. Now the revolution took place over 5 years, ending in 1959 If i remember correctly so it was non Communist until then so these are British Valves in Cuba pre revolution. Now, this is just a guess but perhaps in an effort to establish distance from imperialistic influences the stamps were applied.. But then why not cover up the Brimar instead?
> ...


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh, and someone asked for an internal shot of the new 06'.. He just posted this, a thing of beauty!


 
   
*Very clean design indeed, and here there is plenty room for a 1/4 or XLR headphone jack ! *
   
*OK, so now, let's hear the comments from those who got their TUR-06. *
   
*--> I am very interested to hear how it sound COMPARED to the TU-05 !*


----------



## smial1966

I wondered whether clear acrylic sides are possible on the TU-06, as having a `skeleton' version would be very cool.
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> OK, Whomever will be getting new TU-05's in the near future are probably going to be getting some very very rare tubes in their amps!
> 
> Shikada san just posted on his FB page what can only be described as "tube porn"! Some exquisite and ultra rare tubes, the rarest being Western Electric! I never knew they made tubes of our type!
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

got a nice email from shikada san apologizing for any inconvenience with the output jack asking for details.


----------



## GermanGuy

i had a look inside the tu-05 - so it is possible to integrate a neutrik 6.3 mm jack, but....
   
  version 1:
  - the bias battery pack has to be moved to another position
  - the output transformer has to be moved
  - then the neutrik jack could be build into the amp instead of the 3.5 mm output jack drilling the nessesary hole.
   
  version 2:
  - moving the power jack from the rear position to the front drilling a hole above the input jack
  - drilling a hole for the neutrik 6.3 mm jack where the power jack was as additional headphone out
   
  so my first cradle prototype maybe would be an easier solution.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i had a look inside the tu-05 - so it is possible to integrate a neutrik 6.3 mm jack, but....
> 
> version 1:
> - the bias battery pack has to be moved to another position
> ...


 
  much more crawped than the TUR-06.  Not easy to move thing around !


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> Excellent deduction Ian.
> 
> What is even more intriguing is the box they came in, as it is undoubtedly old and has this printed on it -
> 
> ...




Oh, this is great Andy, I am going on the hunt. What an odd bag though as only last night I saw Shikada San post pictures of the new tubes he has and there were a pair of WE's which I have never seen before in our type of tube. What is odd as well is that they are Brimars in a mil spec box but without mil spec printing on the glass like my brimars have.. some hunting I a' go! 




smial1966 said:


> I wondered whether clear acrylic sides are possible on the TU-06, as having a `skeleton' version would be very cool.
> 
> Andy.




That is pure inspiration! I bet he could do that and I bet it would look fantastic.. I also bet he could do it with the 05's as well which would look great as well but the 06 I feel would look the best as it feels more skeletal.



germanguy said:


> got a nice email from shikada san apologizing for any inconvenience with the output jack asking for details.




Thats wonderful GG, I found him to be fantastic in dealing with my problem, as I type it is in the air on the way to Japan!



germanguy said:


> i had a look inside the tu-05 - so it is possible to integrate a neutrik 6.3 mm jack, but....
> 
> version 1:
> - the bias battery pack has to be moved to another position
> ...




I agree Bmichels, it would be hard as everything is pretty tight in there as I found out when checking the bias of the batteries.

GG, I think the solution the Shikada san has ended up with is a slightly longer chassis to acomodate larger headphone sockets and RCA outputs. I think he tries to keep the cable runs as short as possible.

I wonder, could you take a picture of the inside of your amp and post it. I want to see what the new HP socket looks like!

Also, personally I think the power jack is in the right place out of harms way, it would be so easy to confuse it with the input jack and thus short out the amp.


----------



## bmichels

*I wonder why * shikada san *left so much room empty inside ?*
   
*He could really have made the TUR-06 even smaller by filling all the inside like he did foir the tU-05 !*
   
*See bellow my attempt to squize it by just moving the volume pot above the battery (and 1/8 jacks side by side).  ALL Fit perfectly and the deept is reduced by 20%  




*


----------



## spkrs01

My TU-05 should be sent this coming week, from my recent email exchanges with Shikada-san. He is such a sweet guy! Email communications with him is always a pleasure!
   
  This is one of the most anticipated products of the year, for me................


----------



## ianmedium

that is wonderful news! I agree in all my contact with him it has been nothing but a pleasure and if something does go wrong he sorts it out immediately. In the end though he offered I covered the shipping. He is after all a one man band starting out and a $100 is a big pill to swallow when your self employed as I have found myself when I started out.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - i did nothing with the amp up to now because this will fill the whole day. version 1 everything is so tight that the neutrik jack cannot fully inserted so needing a distancer, version 2 i am thinking about but the cableling at least would need some shielding because the output signal cables are just 5mm away from the preamplification stage, don't want to get any crosstalk.
   
  for the cables - the cables are longer than absolutely needed (no direct point to point, but everything is nicely bundled together), don't know which cable type, but thin up to the output jack (in comparison to the input cables and headphone cables, at least mine), i think of internally recable the whole amp when modifying it with the neutrik jack.


----------



## GermanGuy

i have to correct my last statement:
   
  had a second look inside the amp:

   
  i was wondering about the yellow cable:

   
  but found it just to be the power for the led's of the volume knob. the signal cables are under the volume knob, shielded, short and nearly not to see.
   
  the other cables are as short as possible but long enough to remove all screws of the housing or in other words just right to assemble all parts and then put the parts of the housing together.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> *I wonder why * shikada san *left so much room empty inside ?*
> 
> *He could really have made the TUR-06 even smaller by filling all the inside like he did foir the tU-05 !*
> 
> ...


 
  great idea and photo editing work !!!
   
  i have no photo editing software on my tablet, but when i saw the picture i thought of something similar but moving the right pcb down just above the battery, the volume knob top right and the connectors left above the tubes. then a new housing, and you have a very compact portable version.
   
  bmichels - is it great effort or can you post a picture with the components placed this way ???!!!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> i have to correct my last statement:
> 
> had a second look inside the amp:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the inside shot, I can't quite make out the HP socket though. But I Notice the he has changed the battery bias compartment from what I have which is an open box with some tape holding the batteries in. I wonder how one checks and changes the bias and batteries with this new box?


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> *I wonder why
> * shikada san
> *left so much room empty inside ?
> *
> ...




Great job on the photo editing! It looks like it would work a dream. Might be worth sending him your edited image!


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, so far regarding your tubes I saw this expired listing on ebay for Western Electric US made, Brimar branded tubes!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-WESTERN-ELECTRIC-USA-MADE-BRIMAR-BRANDED-TYPE-83-301-A-RECTIFIER-TUBES-/271241323697?nma=true&si=IpEtDXvmVISTYbVw%252FF4eS0JhW1U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This also is a clipping I found from transparent sound.com
"History
"Western Electric" in the USA opens in May 1883 a small office and store in London. In September 1925 the International Western Electric Company was bought by the "International Telephone and Telegraph Company (ITT)" and since then this undertaking in Great Britain which has grown substantially is named "Standard Telephones and Cables Ltd. (STC)". STC uses first the brand name “STANDARD” for their valves. In 1932 to 1933 the valves are called “MICROMESH” and from 1934 on “BRIMAR”. The Brimar valve and cathode-ray tube division was sold to Thorn Electrical Industries Ltd. in 1960. Between 1950-1960 STC played a major role in the British semiconductor research."

http://www.transparentsound.com/transistors/vintage-transistors/brand-history/brand-history.htm

You have probably along with my Marconi's the most historically interesting and puzzling tubes out there! 
I still cannot find anything about the stamp on it!

OK! I think the stamp is a red herring!
 It has franking marks and I just did a search and it is a Spanish stamp.. I think! The other thing it may be is a stamp that acts as a seal for customs use in the perfume trade but that is purely speculation! 
http://en.todocoleccion.net/s-1974-fiscal-aduana-perfumeria-circulacion-nacional~x21045817


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> great idea and photo editing work !!!
> 
> i have no photo editing software on my tablet, but when i saw the picture i thought of something similar but moving the right pcb down just above the battery, the volume knob top right and the connectors left above the tubes. then a new housing, and you have a very compact portable version.
> 
> bmichels - is it great effort or can you post a picture with the components placed this way ???!!!


 
   
  Here we are GermanGuy:    Your solution on the right and mine on the left.  Your solution has to be larger because the volume knob is against the tube wall.
   
  Note: I did not understand where you want to put the connectors, so I did not implemented them. Let me know and I will add them.


----------



## smial1966

Excellent sleuthing and great deduction Ian. Thank you so much for shedding a modicum of light on the valves provenance.
   
  I too wondered whether the stamps were added to artificially hike up the eBay price, but as each valve was only 4 Euros, I dismissed this theory rather quickly. What intrigues me is that the paper stamp appears to have been over-marked with an ink stamp, which suggests authenticity to me. Anyway, I have emailed the valve photo's to Steve at Mullard Magic and eagerly await his expert opinion.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Andy, so far regarding your tubes I saw this expired listing on ebay for Western Electric US made, Brimar branded tubes!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-WESTERN-ELECTRIC-USA-MADE-BRIMAR-BRANDED-TYPE-83-301-A-RECTIFIER-TUBES-/271241323697?nma=true&si=IpEtDXvmVISTYbVw%252FF4eS0JhW1U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> This also is a clipping I found from transparent sound.com
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, Andy, Meastro Steve will be sure to know. I was thinking, I wonder if the addition of the stamps was to do with reducing microphonics or tinging noise, if so and you find these tubes quiet then we have the beginnings of some very decretive valve possibilities..
Penny Black Mullard anyone?


----------



## smial1966

Oh if only it were so Ian. Imagine the artistic/audiophile crossover potential for valves `stamped' with an authentic original artwork by zeitgeist artists. I suggest that we trademark this idea now and contact Charles Saatchi soonest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ahh, Andy, Meastro Steve will be sure to know. I was thinking, I wonder if the addition of the stamps was to do with reducing microphonics or tinging noise, if so and you find these tubes quiet then we have the beginnings of some very decretive valve possibilities..
> Penny Black Mullard anyone?


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, I can see it now, what with GG's innovative ideas and our decoration of valves we will rule the world I tell ya, rule the world, BruuHaaaaaaahaaa! :evil:


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - sorry for my bad explanation - if the bottom side is where the battery is placed and the the amp is standing on i called the top side the small side that is on top.
   
  so in your right picture if you rotate the volume knob 90 degrees left the knob is one the top small side as if this were the small front panel of the amp. and then left to the volume knob on the picturethe jacks. 
   
  so the amp gets as small as possible, but okay, i mentioned to use a new housing, the pcb of the tubes must be mounted in a way that you can swing up it to change tubes.
   
  i really thought of rearranging the components in a small box to get it as portable as possible.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I'm going green!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Ian, I suspect your color combo will be quite attractive. I'm envious!! The orange and gree reminds me of AnakChan's avatar, one of my favorites.
   
   
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> My TU-05 should be sent this coming week, from my recent email exchanges with Shikada-san. He is such a sweet guy! Email communications with him is always a pleasure!
> 
> *This is one of the most anticipated products of the year, for me................*


 
   
   
  Hopefully with good reason. I am very interested in your impressions. I discussed this concept with Ian a few weeks ago, but even today, this amp _still _has the 'new car' feeling.
   
   
  Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Here we are GermanGuy:    Your solution on the right and mine on the left.  Your solution has to be larger because the volume knob is against the tube wall.
> 
> Note: I did not understand where you want to put the connectors, so I did not implemented them. Let me know and I will add them.


 
   
  bmichels & GG, great work. I am really enjoying the "crowd-sourced engineering" you all are providing.
   
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Excellent sleuthing and great deduction Ian. Thank you so much for shedding a modicum of light on the valves provenance.
> 
> I too wondered whether the stamps were added to artificially hike up the eBay price, but as each valve was only 4 Euros, I dismissed this theory rather quickly. What intrigues me is that the paper stamp appears to have been over-marked with an ink stamp, which suggests authenticity to me. Anyway, I have emailed the valve photo's to Steve at Mullard Magic and eagerly await his expert opinion.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Ian & Andy, very interesting as well. Thanks for posting that info/pics, etc.
   
   
  Finally, I acquired a pair of Cifte IT4's. These, combined with the Siemens DL92, sound fantastic. Might be my new goto combo.


----------



## ianmedium

WC, I am so glad your enjoying the Cifte's, they are identical in sound to my Mazda's and they have proved to be my favourite 1T4 so far!
I am glad you like the colour combo, I can't wait to get it back and see what it looks like in real life!


----------



## GermanGuy

this is my first try using gimp, but wanted to show what i mean:


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> WC, I am so glad your enjoying the Cifte's, they are identical in sound to my Mazda's and they have proved to be my favourite 1T4 so far!
> I am glad you like the colour combo, I can't wait to get it back and see what it looks like in real life!


 
   
   
  Looking forward to the photos!!
   
  Edit: enjoying the Cifte's as I type. Thanks!


----------



## ianmedium

so the one on the left, is it meant to be that the volume is on the top?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> so the one on the left, is it meant to be that the volume is on the top?


 
   
  Apparently, but if you rotate it 90 degrees and then set it on the table like a 'regular' portable amp, it approaches the size of one.
   
  Edit: the in/out jacks wouldn't be on the front then...which complicates things.


----------



## GermanGuy

beg you pardon for my limited english to write exactly what i want to say:
   
  think of my picture as you would see an amp standing on a table with the small rear side, so the front panel would be the opposite small side with the volume knob (on top of the picture).
   
  and the area above the tubes left of the potentiometer could be used for the jacks.


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, I think I get you!
I must say, I think what with tube rolling, supports and now this this must be one of the most inventive threads outside the DIY forum!

As for me it is frustrating as Canada posts website is down so I can't check the progress of my amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> front panel side    - jacks    - volume
> 
> rear side


----------



## woodcans

Photos of my new favorite combo and tube.


----------



## GermanGuy

today i did it and listened to

 - colorfly c4 alone 6.3 mm out

 - c4 - alo continental v2

 - c4 - tu-05

 oh my god!

 once again the colorfly is an excellent source and also the big 6.3 mm headphone out is excellent.

 but the alo continental v2 - now after i got used to the tu-05 sound quality the alo c v2 sounds veiled and muddy, warm, unprecise - what a shock in comparison.

 c4 - tu05 - it was good to listen to the c4 alone before to really hear again, that the tu-05 really improves all aspects of the sound, soundstage, precision, bass quality and texture, detail and micro detail, ... .


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Photos of my new favorite combo and tube.




As per usual WC, your photography leaves me in Awe, beautiful shot and it makes me miss mine so much, oh how i want August to fly by! What is your source in this shot?




germanguy said:


> today i did it and listened to
> 
> 
> - colorfly c4 alone 6.3 mm out
> ...




GG, what great insights, really useful for folks looking into this amp.
Of course the real competitor to the Continental V2 is the 06 and I am looking forward to hearing how they stack up against each other, Going by Anak's brief impressions I have a feeling the 06 will leave the continental for dust!

On another subject, boy have I been drooling over Shikada sans images of those Japanese tubes, how I would love a complete TEN set!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> As per usual WC, your photography leaves me in Awe, beautiful shot and it makes me miss mine so much, oh how i want August to fly by! What is your source in this shot?


 
   
  Tera Player.


----------



## ianmedium

You know, it looked bigger than that, thats why I was wondering! I what a sound must come out of that combination!


----------



## GermanGuy

i got a very nice email from shikada san, 
   
  - with a great thank you for my recommendations
  - that he always wants to support and build his amps based on 'the words of his customers'
   
  his first priority is the 6.3 mm jack integration, and he mentioned that this eventually can be made also for the existing amps, he will check this.
   
  he then will design a desktop version !!!!!
   
  (i asked for this and my hope and wish to be customer #01)


----------



## AnakChan

I've been skim reading since I'm on holidays but one potential reason why the TUR-06 is laid out as it is due to noise. I think wiring has to avoid transformers, capacitors, etc.


----------



## bmichels

I sent to Shikada the pictures of the "shrinked" TUR-06 and i got from him this very positive reply: 


" Your advice is great! ( Picture is also nice! )
In fact, I'm sure that I can be reduced a little more.
However,  I had not put in the photograph, the Li-ion battery is disposed to be leaning the amplifier module.
In addition, I left the space to accommodate the jack of 6.3mm."

Great Guy !!!


----------



## ianmedium

Great posts guys and I think I will send a message to Shikada san to see if he is able to replace my broken HP socket with a 6.3mm one. Though both the headphones I use (T5P/PF,IX) on this amp use mini jacks I have adaptors that I can use and the 6.3mm is much more stable over the long run. If he is not quite there yet with the 6.3mm no biggie I will make do with the 3.5mm.

Also, fascinated that he is going to do a desk top version, I am fine with how it is for the way I live my life but a desk top version would be great and I have always had a feeling this amp would be wonderful with a pair of horn speakers!

My only thing with the desk top is that I hope he retains battery power as I think in a large part that is the secret to its silent running. Perhaps adopting what Nagra do with their amps (or used to) and I believe RWA with theirs.


----------



## GermanGuy

shikada san in the email where he mentioned the desktop version especially asked why battery powered in my idea, this is what i wrote as answer to shikada san:
  ----------

 One of the best abilities of the tu-05 is the ability to provide lots of power for short, hard hitting bass pulses.

 If you listen to telarc, erich kunzel, tschaikowskj 1812, ouverture, the tu-05 is the only headphone amp i own to play this with nearly no distortion.

 I have a long term experience both in listening to amplifiers and headphones, but also in electronic measurement systems and power supply optimization.

 I am pretty sure that you can greatly improve the desktop version bringing it to a new, next level by

 - double mono design, absolutely separated channels (okay, one volume knob), each mono block with at least the battery capacity the tu-05 has now

 - bigger capacitors (per channel)

 - more space, clearer separation between df91 stage and dl92 stage

 - charge on/off switch with relais (driven by the chargers power) or just a switch to operate the amp in pure battery mode

 - external power supply, removable, connected with jack, NOT integrated into the amp, but better quality than now, you should design your own power supply as extra stage to provide even more current!

 If you want to optimize the power path, it is very important to have really thick ground lines and power cables, to provide really the same ground on all points independent of current flow.

 If i were you, i would use for example the above mentioned 1812 ouverture, if the power part and amp can play this without any distortion or dynamic compression, then you are in audio heaven.

 Benefits:

 Battery operation - no hum, great bass and impulse capabilities, no noise, stable and homogenous sound and soundstage
   
  Mono design, more distance between amplification stages - - better channel separation, improved soundstage width and depth

 Minimized crosstalk, especially for current hungry impulses
   
   
  --------------
   
  p.s. 2x 30 mW output for two hornspeakers ? will that work?


----------



## ianmedium

Now, that would be my home amp for when I return to Europe! Don't forget to add speaker taps for high sensitivity horn speakers.. Can you imagine that amp with widebanders!!


----------



## GermanGuy

beg your pardon, but i can not, it's not enough output power i think. the most efficient speakers i know need at least 1 watt for high volume. the 30 mW may be okay for low volume level listening, but not for loud pulses, bass etc. .
   
  but maybe shikada san can push the dl92's to their limit, i think they can provide about 100 mW.
   
  and to be honest when he wrote 'i will design a desktop version' i assumed 'of the tu-05', but at the end i don't know.
   
  ? another topic on our wish list ?
   
  p.s. i think part of the great design is to use the tubes he had selected, but on the other hand the tubes are limited in output power.
   
  edit:
  the max. output power limit of the dl92 is 270 mW.


----------



## ianmedium

shh, that's a shame, though I am sure I read somewhere the the amp was seen powering speakers.


----------



## smial1966

At the moment Ian I suspect that the Bakoon Audio AMP-11R would sate your desire to drive horn loudspeakers and the headphone out is phenomenally good too, but alas it's mains powered.
   
http://www.bakoonproducts.com/product/amp-11r/
   
  There is of course the Bakoon HPA-21 which is battery driven and 6moons rave about it, but alas there are no speaker taps - http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/bakoon3/1.html
   
  Actually, looking at the Bakoon prices makes me realize just what an audio bargain the TU-05 is.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy. 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now, that would be my home amp for when I return to Europe! Don't forget to add speaker taps for high sensitivity horn speakers.. Can you imagine that amp with widebanders!!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - one feature i suggested for a desktop version was a preamp out to connect the desktop version to a power amplifier.


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, those look fascinating, I will take a look, GG, what a great idea to make it a pre amp. Now, how about he makes a power amp to match using 300B's!!


Whenever I look at other amps I keep thinking as Andy does, what a bargain we have got in this amp. I truly mean it when I compare it to the Nagra PL-P. It has that silence and clean feeling about it and yet is so musically involving, I can't wait to get mine back!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> At the moment Ian I suspect that the Bakoon Audio AMP-11R would sate your desire to drive horn loudspeakers and the headphone out is phenomenally good too, but alas it's mains powered.
> 
> http://www.bakoonproducts.com/product/amp-11r/
> 
> ...


 
  Very interesting this Bakoon HPA-21.  What a nice battery powered Amp.  I wonder how it will compeet against our "little" TU-05 ?


----------



## GermanGuy

anyone here having received the cleaning kit(s) up to now?


----------



## GermanGuy

hi all!
   
  nine brimar df91 with stamp left / available:
   
  http://www.ebay.de/itm/1T4-DF91-BRIMAR-VALVULAS-ELECTRONIC-TUBES-UNIDAD/360704211818?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D501974281048866552%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D360704211818%26


----------



## ianmedium

Not yet GG, I normally find mail from Austria next door to you takes about ten days to get to me.

I just sent a request for shipping charges on those Brimars, would love them for their rarity and I know Brimars sound good as well, he does not indicate what shipping is to North America.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> anyone here having received the cleaning kit(s) up to now?


 
   
   
  Not yet, here in USA. Watching the mailbox, though!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> hi all!
> 
> nine brimar df91 with stamp left / available:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1T4-DF91-BRIMAR-VALVULAS-ELECTRONIC-TUBES-UNIDAD/360704211818?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D501974281048866552%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D360704211818%26


 
   
   
  GG, thank you very much for the link. Couldn't purchase from the German ebay, but think I found a similar source from my domestic site!
   
  Edit.


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent WC, hope you get a set. I have written to the Spanish seller to see what shipping is though it is early hours of the morning there.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> anyone here having received the cleaning kit(s) up to now?


 
  Not yet !


----------



## GermanGuy

after bmichels surprise, here is mine:
   
  - nearly everybody here needs it
  - nearly everybody here has it already
   
  what is it?
   


Spoiler: this%20is%20it!



 

   


   
  - nobody here thought of using it this way (i assume that at the moment)
   
  how to use it?
   


Spoiler: how%20to%20use%20it!



 

   

   
  p.s. have to stop tube hunting!


----------



## ianmedium

That that is pure genius! I love it!


----------



## woodcans

^ now that is genius. Fantastic GG!


----------



## Boringer

Wow.
  It's been a long holiday here, and watching the development in this thread is really amazed me.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> anyone here having received the cleaning kit(s) up to now?


 
  I haven't get it, GG.
  Most probably because it was a long holiday here.
  I'm expecting things are getting back to normal within this week.
   
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> hi all!
> 
> nine brimar df91 with stamp left / available:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1T4-DF91-BRIMAR-VALVULAS-ELECTRONIC-TUBES-UNIDAD/360704211818?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D501974281048866552%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D360704211818%26


 
   
  Thanks for the link. This tickles my tube hunting addiction again.


----------



## ianmedium

Just had a lovely message from Shikada san and he has to fit the 3.5mm in the standard chassis, it seems he needs the longer chassis to acommodate the greater internal length of the 6.3mm Jack. He has assured me thought that he is using a high quality 3.5mm socket so hopefully that will take care of things.

He clarified about the tubes he showed as well, they were just other peoples tubes he took photo's of but he said the "TEN" tubes are his favourite sounding tubes with the 05.. Of course, they are like hens teeth to get hold of! :rolleyes:


----------



## Boringer

Just had the same discussion with him too.
He said that he'll make sure the jack is top notch.
   
  And also, unfortunately those tubes that he's showing are belong to other persons.
  I wish he could provide/supply some of them.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> There is of course the Bakoon HPA-21 which is battery driven and 6moons rave about it, but alas there are no speaker taps - http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/bakoon3/1.html
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.


 
   Andy,
   
  I believe that you once owned a HPA-21 ?  How does it compare to the TU-05 ?  Does it sound substantialy better ? 
   
  thanks for your comments


----------



## TIMITS

With all of the discussions about tubes I thought these might be of interest:


----------



## ianmedium

Oh, I love that video! Thanks for posting it as i had forgotten about it so will watch it again!


----------



## ianmedium

Shikada san just posted on Facebook that he is having a short holiday. He will be away for three days starting the 14th. A well earned short break.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Not yet !


 
  Cleaning Kits : Received them today.  Thanks...


----------



## ianmedium

Thats great! I have a pair of Raytheon tubes that I have held off cleaning the pins until GG's great kit arrives, thanks again GG!


----------



## GermanGuy

just found out that the
   
  DL91 / 1S4 / 1S4T tubes can be modified in the same way as the 1L33 tubes to be used as DL 92 !!!
   
  lots of offers on ebay, bought a NOS NIB Matched Pair RCA USA 1S4 Silver Plate Top Fat D Getter Vacuum Tubes for just 5 USD$.
   
  will test and report!


----------



## ianmedium

Wow GG, your really opening up the possibilities for this amp, thank you!


----------



## GermanGuy

oh, thanks! i hope (this tubes are the predecessors of the dl92's) they sound even better as these tubes are from the early 40's ? the older - the better!


----------



## bmichels

[size=12.727272033691406px]Guys, here Some nice music to relax :[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cbZ80ktteeo[/size][size=12.727272033691406px] (For anyone wondering the song is called "Awake" by The Nucc, but... I can't find anwhere the High-Res music file (( !   )[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=232Dg0U1dDg&list=PL51FE7BFE14D297F4[/size][size=12.727272033691406px] [/size]

 [size=12.727272033691406px]http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=oXvJ8UquYoo&vq=large

 Enjoy [/size]


----------



## Boringer

GG, your package of the cleaning kits has just arrived.
  Haven't get a chance to open it yet, though.
   
  Once again, I would like to thank you for all the efforts you've done to make it happens.
   
  So, for our friends in Asia please contact me if you would like to have the tube cleaning kits by a courtesy of GermanGuy.
   
  Cheers...


----------



## ianmedium

Yay, just saw my amp cleared customs in Japan and is on the road to Shikada san!

Thank you again also GG, the kit arrived today and I have sent you a PP payment.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> [size=12.727272033691406px]Guys, here Some nice music to relax :[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
> [size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
> [size=12.727272033691406px]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cbZ80ktteeo[/size][size=12.727272033691406px] (For anyone wondering the song is called "Awake" by The Nucc, but... I can't find anwhere the High-Res music file (( !   )[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
> [size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
> ...


 
   
   
  Great tracks bmichels. I found this site with music from The Nucc. Interesting site, new to me: http://www.gettyimages.com/music/artists/52000-the-nucc
   
  Alex Hepburn is fantastic. Makes me think of what Robert Plant would have sounded like if (s)he were Roberta Plant.


----------



## ianmedium

Agreed, great tracks GG, the second and third are my favourites, the last brings back many happy memories of a brilliant comedy duo who were huge in the UK for many many years. Morcambe and Wise. Here is a link to their version of bring me sunshine and I encourage you check out their other routines if you want a big smile!

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZedhoqYdfTM[/VIDEO]


----------



## GermanGuy

great! reading your inventory, isn't there a new player on the list?


----------



## ianmedium

There is indeed GG!
All being well and allowing for customs it should be here on Friday. I thought long and hard about the choice, I was so close to getting the 901 but then a few reviews in the British press and the fact it plays DSD which I have heard on a number of occasions, mainly in the studio tipped me over the edge to getting the 120.

Of course, now I have to wait two or three weeks until my amp comes back to hear it with a high quality amp but I think I can pass the time OK right out of the unit!


----------



## GermanGuy

so now you have the choice between a chateau mouton and a chateau lafite


----------



## ianmedium

Thats a great way of putting it, though the 801 is destined to be given to my girlfriend in Vienna when she visits next month, she loved the sound of it when she heard it last month so it will be a little surprise for her!


----------



## Boringer

Guys, I'm sorry for giving a false information.
   
  My enthusiasm colored my logic.
  When I received the package last evening, I immediately thought it was came from GG (with couple obvious silly reasons).
  I was so excited to bring out the news, hence I wrote the post above.
  Never come to my mind to check it once again or to open it last night.
  I just kept it for a night and planned to open it this morning.
   
  And as you may expected, when I opened it this morning it turned out that the package was not from GG.
   
  Oh boy... I so embarrassed...


----------



## Boringer

Ian, congratz on your new oncoming AK120.
  It will be very interesting to see your view soon between the 801 and 120.


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer, thanks so much. I said I was done with upgrading but i must admit the thought of DSD was too strong to let go of!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thats a great way of putting it, though the 801 is destined to be given to my girlfriend in Vienna when she visits next month, she loved the sound of it when she heard it last month so it will be a little surprise for her!


 

 does this mean that you also have a second t5p ....


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, when typing my last message, i remembered something and have repaired my t5p. the cable was broken near the y-split, so i have replaced the y-split by a 3.5 mm jack.
   
  as with my grado prototype headphone cable i now can use different interconnects as headphone cable, for example one made out of an eight wire grado cable and one made with 4 wire pure silver axmann axiom III.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats great, I am looking forward to hearing your thought on the T5P with the amp!
As per headphones. I have a pair of D5000's that I gave to a friend when I got my LCD's but they did not like them and returned them so I will give her those, The sound really good with the 801. I did the Jmoney mod with them when I first got them years ago. so they have nice leather pads


----------



## GermanGuy

dear thread members, here it is:
   
 THE NEW TU-05 - TWIN OUTPUT  today here was a public holiday, so i spent the afternoon to modify the tu-05 in the way i posted before (version 2 - power jack in front, additional neutrik 6.3 mm jack at the place the power jack was before).
   
  front view - power jack top right - as symmetrical as possible but did not want to damage the potentiometer while drilling and shaping the hole:
   

   
  rear view with neutrik 6.3 mm jack - what a nightmare to get this large hole done:
   

   
  front view with open case:
   

   
  rear view with open case - you can see the additonal 3 cables bundled with white shrink-on tube - i used cutted pieces of the broken beyerdynamic t5p headphone cable directly connected to the output transformers:
   

   
  top view to see the big hole bottom right before adding the additional cables:
   

   
   
  some horror pictures that may prevent you from doing the same:
   
  my workbench:
   

   
  protecting the amp with tape before drilling and shaping the big rear hole for the neutrik jack:
   

   
  drilling a lot of small holes to then cut and shape the resulting big hole for the neutrik jack:
   

   
  drilling the new front hole for the power jack while protecting the amp:
   

   
  measuring the size of the existing power jack hole:


----------



## woodcans

That is impressive work! How does the 6.3 jack attach to the case?


----------



## ianmedium

Well GG, my flabber has truly been Ghasted! Did you take the whole amp apart to a achieve this modification?

Incredible work, my only concern is confusing the input with the power socket but I guess if one is careful all will be well.

Your a brave man, I would never attempt such a thing as I am completely incompetent with this sort of stuff, my hats off to you sir!

Now, is there any change in sound quality with a higher quality headphone socket?


----------



## woodcans

Just saw the new 'horror' pics. Makes it all the more impressive, actually, phenomenal, really!!


----------



## GermanGuy

if you mean how to keep the neutrik jack in place - i had no screws but i love superglue.


----------



## ianmedium

Holy modification batman! The "Horror" pictures just make it even more impressive! Have you posted these to Shikada san, I bet he will be impressed! This amp seems to encourage mad scientist behaviour


----------



## ianmedium

GG, do you do Facebook? If not, can I post these pictures on ASP's Facebooks page?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> if you mean how to keep the neutrik jack in place - i had no srews but i love superglue.


 
   
  That's the only part of your project I could have handled.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> That's the only part of your project I could have handled.




I'm not even sure I could handle the super glueing either :blink:


----------



## GermanGuy

just some comments:
   
  you how to say should know what you can do with electronic parts and what better not.
   
  beeing self-confident could be a plus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  i only partly disassembled the amp.
   
  always use a brush, pressured air and a vacuum cleaner to remove all and be absolutely sure that there are NO aluminium parts, particles and dust left.
   
  i checked everything, charging, channels left right correct, two headphones at the same time, charging while listening, everything works.
   
  i think it's a real sonic improvement, better bass definition, texture, better micro detail.
   
  at the moment while typing i listen to harmonia mundi - cantors before bach - it sounds absolutely gorgeous.
   
  btw - i red my own tube reviews and then played around with some tube combos based on what i wrote - starting some days ago i listen to the
   
  telefunken 1u4 df904 mil spec - lorenz dl92 combo
   
  right now and the more i listen to that combo i think this will be my second dream set.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, do you do Facebook? If not, can I post these pictures on ASP's Facebooks page?


 

 no facebook, never! 
   
  sure you can post the pictures on facebook that someone made this modification.
   
  you can be sure that the new placement of the power jack has no influence on the input as the player output is low ohm (resistance). 
   
  i have the feeling that just the opposite is true. the power jack always has power even if no power supply plugged in and the battery has a very small electronic pcb with i think the charger logic on it, so now the power cable and jack can't influence the preamplification stage with for example rf interferences.
   
  you should send shikada san an email to get the amp modified in the same way, it's a real improvement.
   
  btw, as mentioned by you, i did a in the best sense of the word complete photo documention, will fill half a book, around 50 pictures.
   
  edit:
   
  just saw that you wrote confusing and not influencing the input.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> That's the only part of your project I could have handled.


 
   
  if you use superglue, take care then to always have enough acetone on stock as i do!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> telefunken 1u4 df904 mil spec - lorenz dl92 combo : right now and the more i listen to that combo i think this will be my second dream set.


 
   GREAT JOB GG ! 
   
  - What in your opinion is the most responsible for the improved sound ?  The new lay out or just the better cables used to replace the stock cables ? 
   
  - telefunken 1u4 + lorenz dl92 combo  is your 2nd best combo.   But... what about the telefunken 1u4 + Tesla 1L33 ?  Did you abandoned this combo ?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Yay, just saw my amp cleared customs in Japan and is on the road to Shikada san!
> 
> Thank you again also GG, the kit arrived today and I have sent you a PP payment.


 

 can't wait to get a hopefully positve response that the cleaning kits do not fail cleaning the pins as i found and promised to you all!


----------



## bmichels

HELP... I am still searching for a pair of similar Lorenz DF96.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> GREAT JOB GG !
> 
> - What in your opinion is the most responsible for the improved sound ?  The new lay out or just the better cables used to replace the stock cables ?
> 
> - telefunken 1u4 + lorenz dl92 combo  is your 2nd best combo.   But... what about the telefunken 1u4 + Tesla 1L33 ?  Did you abandoned this combo ?


 

 it's hard to say as so much parameters changed. but i am sure that the better contact and contact area of the 6.3 mm jack and also the internal cableling with a high quality and thicker cable improves the sound, also my headphone is directly connected without adapter cable, and not to forget the before weak contact caused by the 3.5 mm jack that may have result in some sound degradation..
   
  in addition to the improvements i posted before, there is something new with the sound, don't know why, but everything sounds so homogenous, real, there is even not the idea left that i wear and use a headphone, it's like my loudspeaker amp combo where you can stand in front of one of the loudspeakers but you could not recognize the loudspeaker as the source of the music, the music is there and you hear the music, but the loudspeaker seams to be dead silent as not beeing there.
   
  the level of micro detail is amazing, everything has body and can be separated, you could decide if a singer has a wet or dry mouth, listening to rickie lee jones, pop pop, dat dat dere, the texture of the contra bass, the imaging, everything can clearly be separated, but in the same time presented as a whole, and the localisation of her child playing and walking around, the understandability of what the child says, it's just unbelievable, never heard it that good and clear, everything is swinging, full of detail.
   
  the telefunken 1u4 - lorenz dl92 combo has the beautiful and relaxing sound of the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo but also the clarity, impact, speed and texture of the lorenz df96 - tung-sol 3s4 combo.
   
  ? best of all combination ?
   
  the telefunken 1u4 - tesla 1L33 combo is great sounding (at the moment i am more on the relaxing and homogenous sound trip), but more analytical near to but not harsh in the highs, has more attack, at the moment i listen to paul simon, but for example to listen to pink floyd - the wall - i would prefer the telefunken 1u4 - tesla 1L33 combo - much more bite.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> HELP... I am still searching for a pair of similar Lorenz DF96.


 

 looking for one of this tubes for you nearly on a daily basis, would have given you one of mine as i have 3 of them, but they are also different to your lorenz df96's.


----------



## GermanGuy

it's 23:45 nearly midnight here and i just recognized that i forgot to eat something today!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> it's 23:45 nearly midnight here and i just recognized that i forgot to eat something today!


 

 done!


----------



## GermanGuy

wow - eleven readers at the moment!


----------



## bmichels

GG what source do you use With your Tu-05 ?


----------



## GermanGuy

colorfly c4.


----------



## Boringer

Wow... GG, such an impressive work you have there.


----------



## ianmedium

Shoot! The amp is in Japan and the post office tried to deliver it but no one was in. Does anyone know the protocol for missed deliveries in Japan, are post offices open on Saturdays?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Shoot! The amp is in Japan and the post office tried to deliver it but no one was in. Does anyone know the protocol for missed deliveries in Japan, are post offices open on Saturdays?


 
  Shikada san is still on holiday today right. Don't worry, japan post will left a note and he can schedule for redelivery later. The office didn't open over the weekend but they still delivery on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much for that. I remember he was away today so hopefully he will get the amp tomorrow or Sunday, I really appreciate your speedy answer.


----------



## AnakChan

It's Obon, so a lot of Japanese businesses are on holidays (as such me on holiday too in Oz!). Sadly I forgot my charger in Tokyo so when I drained my TUR-06, I couldn't use it for the rest of the trip.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It's Obon, so a lot of Japanese businesses are on holidays (as such me on holiday too in Oz!). Sadly I forgot my charger in Tokyo so when I drained my TUR-06, I couldn't use it for the rest of the trip.


 
  Just come back from climbing to the top of Mt. Fuji. Too bad that I didn't bring anything with me for this trip.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It's Obon, so a lot of Japanese businesses are on holidays (as such me on holiday too in Oz!). Sadly I forgot my charger in Tokyo so when I drained my TUR-06, I couldn't use it for the rest of the trip.


 
  AnakChan, any update on your listening impression of the TUR-06  v/s  the TU-05 ? 
   
  Have you started "tube rolling" with the TUR-06 ?


----------



## GermanGuy

Four Mullard DF91 just arrived!


----------



## GermanGuy

Ordered two PHILCO 1S4 - what a nice packaging !


----------



## bmichels

*Some tube rolling in the garden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....And comparing the TU-05 to my RedWineAudio Bellina PRO HPA.*


----------



## ianmedium

GG and Bmichels, your making me miss my amp! Great pictures though. Bmichels, can you tell us your feelings on the two amps in comparison?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> *Some tube rolling in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Looks like fun! Great photo, too. How do the two amps compare?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> AnakChan, any update on your listening impression of the TUR-06  v/s  the TU-05 ?
> 
> Have you started "tube rolling" with the TUR-06 ?


 
   
  Sadly not much update. I did listen to it for one battery run's worth during my holidays (and am still on holidays!) and comparatively from the Fostex HP-P1 headphone out vs lineout to TUR-06, the the TUR-06 had more depth and staging perception. I also used it with my AK120 -> TUR-06 and kinda spent more time enjoying rather than critiquing it. Then my battery ran out and I realised I left the cigarette car charger back in Tokyo. How I have a flat TUR-06 .


----------



## GermanGuy

not to search the whole thread - ianmedium, with which tubes did or do you combine the mullard df91's?


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> *Some tube rolling in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 it seems i see two telefunken and two tesla 1L33 on the picture and even a tool to cut pin 1 ?!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG and Bmichels, your making me miss my amp! Great pictures though. Bmichels, can you tell us your feelings on the two amps in comparison?


 

 you could write something about your expectations about the ak120, then we all can share the feeling to miss sonething!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - what did you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i wanted to focus on european tubes no uk no us tubes not to buy the whole world production but then i followed your recommendation and bought the mullards df 91's.
   
  they sound absolutely exceptional!
   
  i gave them two hours of burn-in time, combined them with the tung-sol mil spec dl92 and must say that the spacious presentation, the width and especially depth of the soundstage is amazing, also the bass presentation, texture and decay plays in its own leaque.
   
  i would call me a soundstage freak, for me it is one of the most important properties for great sound, and here the mullards just deliver!
   
  i love tube rolling.
   
  the next modification of the tu-05 should be implementing four auto loading six tube revolver magazines with pre heating and front panel tube selecting switches!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> ...the mullards df 91's.... combined them with the tung-sol mil spec dl92 and must say that the spacious presentation, the width and especially depth of the soundstage is amazing, also the bass presentation, texture and decay plays in its own leaque.


 
         
          *Mullards DF91 <-> Tung-sol ken rad dl92 *Better than your dream team " *Lorenz df96 <-> Tung-sol ken rad dl92" ? !!! *


----------



## smial1966

GG,

Mullard valves (made in the UK) are unbeatable in my opinion for their sonic attributes. Moreover, NOS examples are relatively inexpensive and plentiful in comparison to the virtually unobtainable LORENZ tubes. Mullard valves are noted for being expansive, with great holography and a noted bass presence.

So glad that you're enjoying your British valves. 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG and Bmichels, your making me miss my amp! Great pictures though. Bmichels, can you tell us your feelings on the two amps in comparison?


 
   
   I have to say that I am quite embarased because I feel that the $ 1000  TU-05  somehow provide me better music pleasure than my RedWineAudio $ 3000 Amp. The RWAK is more Bassy but has quite some HISSS that the TU-05 totaly lack 
   
   And... this is only from the headphone out of my RWAK100.  I can't imagine how the TU-05 could compeat agains my RWA when driven from the "real line out" of a RWAK-120-S


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> *Mullards DF91 <-> Tung-sol ken rad dl92 *Better than your dream team " *Lorenz df96 <-> Tung-sol ken rad dl92" ? !!! *


 

 don't know, have to combine the mullards with other dl92's, at the moment i slightly miss attack, bite, clarity, speed.


----------



## bmichels

Funny thing about the Mullard FD91: I found 2 very different type, one having small holes in the metal plate !!
   
  .   Which one do you use GG ?


----------



## ianmedium

GG, Glad your enjoying the Mullards, they do not have the last ounce of bite or sharpness it is true but they are very musical and in fact I feel these are fit, forget and just enjoy the music tubes. I found the best tubes to go along with them were my Marconi's, Phillips or Mil spec Sylvanias, the later being my favourite to go with them

Bmichels. You know, I lusted after that mullard with holes but I have not seen another like it!

I am itching to try the Raytheons that cam just as my amp broke


----------



## GermanGuy

the tubes shown in the first picture!


----------



## ianmedium

A quick question for my friends in Japan. Just checked tracking and it now is updated and say Final Delivery, does this mean it has arrived?


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> I have to say that I am quite embarased because I feel that the $ 1000  TU-05  somehow provide me better music pleasure than my RedWineAudio $ 3000 Amp. The RWAK is more Bassy but has quite some HISSS that the TU-05 totaly lack
> 
> And... this is only from the headphone out of my RWAK100.  I can't imagine how the TU-05 could compeat agains my RWA when driven from the "real line out" of a RWAK-120-S


 
   
  This is very exciting to hear...woo-hoo
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> A quick question for my friends in Japan. Just checked tracking and it now is updated and say Final Delivery, does this mean it has arrived?


 
   
  Yes, delivered...................


----------



## ianmedium

Yay, thanks so much! And so now the conversion begins!


----------



## ianmedium

Just had a note from Shikada san saying he has the amp and hopes to have the work done by the end of this month which is wonderful. Sadly my AK120 did not get here today so it will be sometime next week as we do not have postal deliveries at the weekend here.


----------



## GermanGuy

need some advice about japanese email politeness and naming conventions:
   
  when writing an email:
   
  shikada kageyuki
   
  - i assume shikada is the forename, kageyuki is the last name
   
  what are the percieved differences when starting with
   
  - dear mr. kageyuki
  - dear shikada kageyuki
  - dear shikada
   
  what means 'san'
   
  tia


----------



## smial1966

As it's the weekend I thought that it might be nice to post photo's of a period wireless that used LORENZ valves.
   

   

   
 
 [size=medium]manufacturer[/size] [size=medium] [/size] [size=medium]Lorenz[/size] [size=medium]type[/size]   [size=medium]Weekend[/size]     6 - circuits - superhet ranges   SW, AM, LW circuits   6 ( 2 tunable, 4 fixed ) IF   472 kHz HF - rectification   diode antifading   working on 3 tubes speaker   perm. - dyn. 95 x 155 mm ( 3.8 x 6.2" ) specials   frame- and rod aerial kind of current   all mains and battery battery   combined anode- heating battery power consumption   22 W at 220 V fuse   0,16 A cabinet   plastic dimensions   300 x 210 x 130 mm ( 12 x 8.4 x 5.2" ) tubes   DF 91, DK 92, DF 91, DAF 91, DL 94 rectifier   selenium weight   5, 3 kg ( 11.7 lb ) with battery price when introduced:   DM 230,-- without battery introduced   1953/54
  
   
  The weekend reference above should be apparent!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Have a pleasant weekend folks.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## mtthefirst

germanguy said:


> need some advice about japanese email politeness and naming conventions:
> 
> when writing an email:
> 
> ...




Shikada is his last name. For Japanese, last name fisrt then followed by first name.

"San" is equivalent to Mr./Mrs./Ms.


----------



## GermanGuy

listened to some tube combos yesterday focussing on the mullards and my top combos:
   
  mullard df91 combined with
   
  tung-sol mil spec dl92:
  - you get all the benefits of the mullards, great bass texture, quality and decay, miss some bite, attack, speed, sparkle, clarity
  - would be my top 'sweet and relaxing'  combo dream set, so call it dream set (no.3)
   
  lorenz dl92:
  - good compromise, less bass quality, but more clarity, sparkle, .. 
   
  tesla 1L33:
  - good sounding in its own way, hides the mullard bass enhancements, but how to say moving all this properties more to the mids, highs
   
   
  lorenz df96 - tung-sol mil spec dl92:
   
  - won the contest again to be my dream set (no.1), nearly the bass quality of the mullards, but more clarity, detail, great allrounder
   
  telefunken 1u4 - lorenz dl92:
   
  - fights to be my dream set (no.2), and it is, the clarity is amazing, if you directly compare it to dreamset ds no.1, ds no.1 sounds somewhat unprecise, boomy, bassy (but only in direct a/b comparison, differences are so small), great allrounder, very neutral
   
  telefunken 1u4 mil spec - tesla 1L33 (pin 1 removed):
   
  - a special recommendation for this combo, fast, hard attack, ultra precise, speed, speed, agressive, slighty brighter sounding, no allrounder, but listen to some pink floyd or for example stratovarius - vision - black diamond - and you hear what i mean. my dream set (no.4) (for this kind of music) - how to say it's more like a techno party, not the relaxing armchair.
   
  to explain, there is no absolute rating when calling the sets no.1, no.2,.., my decision to select and to listen to one of this sets is also based on the music i want to listen to and my general mood.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Shikada is his last name. For Japanese, last name fisrt then followed by first name.
> 
> "San" is equivalent to Mr./Mrs./Ms.


 

 so i made everything wrong up to now. thanks a lot for your explanation!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - your index page on the first page of the thread is really usefull - use it more and more to find my tube combo impressions!


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> need some advice about japanese email politeness and naming conventions:
> 
> when writing an email:
> 
> ...


 
  The polite way to refer to the gentleman is "Shikada-san".


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

TU-05 TWIN OUTPUT MODIFICATION   
  Here is my documentation on how to modify the tu-05 with a rear 6.3 mm headphone out.
   
  some initial thoughts before you start doing the same modification:
   
  you how to say should know what you can do with electronic parts and what better not:
  - bending
  - heat resistance when soldering near by
  - ...
   
  some basic knowledge is recommended:
  - electronic parts and electronics
  - how to use a multimeter
  - how to desolder and solder
  - ...
   
  before starting one should think that something can goes wrong, no success, there is a damage, failure etc:
  - ability to debug analog electronics may be needed
   
  for the work and metal work - especially the large hole for the neutrik jack:
  - all the tools in place?
  - a fine resonant free drilling machine
  - a small to tiny electronics soldering iron (not the 100 watt tin can soldering version)
   
  things i used (a maybe not complete list):
  - cables, shrink-on tube, tape, pressured air, solder, clips, tool for cable-demanteling, different claws, fine and medium rasps with different shapes, shaping tools, drills for metal, screwdrivers with the exact size, heat gun, digital multimeter, sandpaper, a small brush, vaccum cleaner, 2 litres of coffee, 5 hours, screw clamps to fix the drilling machine on the table, small woodplate, two plates and two wood pieces under the amp while  drilling, 6.3mm neutrik jack, 2nd as reserve, superglue or screws for the neutrik jack, knife, toothpicker, pieces of cardboard, ...
   
  if you have decided to do this modification:
  - always use a brush, pressured air and a vacuum cleaner to after each step remove all (and be absolutely sure that there are NO) aluminium parts, particles and dust left.
  - check everything, charging, channels left right correct, two headphones at the same time, charging while listening, ...
   
  so much fun doing the same modification .....
   


Spoiler: Opening%20the%20amp%3A



Preparing the amp:
   
  - check that power switch is in the off-position
   
  FIRST STEP:
   
  - remove the tubes
  - remove the part of the housing around the tubes (screws on both sides)
   

   
  SECOND STEP:
   
  - open the case (removing the screws) on the side opposite to the side where the switches are:
   

   


   


Spoiler: removing%20%20the%20battery%3A



removing the battery:
   
  TAKE GREAT CARE NOT TO SHORTEN THE CONTACTS OF THE BATTERY!
   
  - put the batttery out of the amp
  - use a soldering iron to desolder the two wires of the battery
   
  the battery is connected to the power switch here (blue arrow):
   

   
  here you see the two wires desoldered:
   

   
  isolate the wires (both, one after the other, then put them together) with some tape:
   

   
  - place the battery somewhere else until again needed to be reconnected.


   


Spoiler: removing%20the%20power%20jack%3A



removing the power jack:
   
  the cables of the power jack are soldered at the same pins the battery wires were (green arrow, desoldered wires of the power jack - blue arrows):
   

   
  - desolder them
  - remove the screw-nut
   

   
  - the power jack now can be removed:
   

   
  - i put the screw-nut over the cable again not to loose the nut
   
  - i measured the size of the hole the power jack was inserted toknow the diameter when drilling the new front hole:
   

   


   


Spoiler: preparing%20the%20amp%20for%20the%20next%20steps%3A



preparing the amp for the next steps:
   
  - remove the foam rubber that was placed under the battery:
   

   
  - remove all the screws of the side-panel (but not the screws of the switches, only the screws holding side panel and frame together:
   

   
  - carefully rotate and place the amp as shown:
   

   
  - remove the screws holding the frame and the tube panel together (blue arrows)
  - unplug the connection cable between the two pcb's on the side as shown (connector and cable - green arrows)
   
  - detailed view (connector and cable - green arrows):
   

   


   


Spoiler: installing%20the%20power%20jack%20in%20its%20new%20front%20position%3A



installing the power jack in its new front position:
   
  first of all a new hole on the front panel is needed:
  - i driiled a hole with a 3mm drill for metal firstly, as symmetrical as possible above the input jack, somewhat limited by not coming to near to the potentiometer
  - i then used a 7mm drill to get the hole larger
  - i then used a small rasp to get the hole to the 8mm diameter size.
   
  to drill the hole while protecting the amp:
   

   
  - i placed the amp on two plates (concrete and wood), so that the volume knob is not pressed onto the table (blue arrow)
  - i used a piece of cardboard between amp and driil to protect the amp from all the aluminium particles flying around while drilling (green arrow)
   
  top view:
   

   
  now you can assemble the power jack in its new front position (blue arrow) and fix it with the screw-nut:
   

   


   


Spoiler: preparing%20the%20hole%20for%20the%20rear%20neutrik%206.3mm%20jack%3A



preparing the hole for the rear neutrik 6.3mm jack:
   
  i placed an adhesive felt disk of slighty smaller diameter than the hole needed exactly (and i mean really exactly, here each mm counts) in the position the neutrik jack has to be placed (blue arrows pointing to the center):
   

   
  to protect the amp while drilling:
   
  - cover the electronic pcb's and the tube sockets (I FORGOT THIS) with strong tape (blue arrows)
  - reassemble the screws of the side panel (green arrows) not to bend the frame when drilling with some preassure on the frame
   

   
   
  i had no better tools so to get a large hole:
   
  - i drilled a lot of small holes around the felt disk (blue arrow)
  - then the same with a slightly larger drill
  - you can see the volume knob placed between the two plates (green arrow)
   

   
  top view:
   

   
  - i then removed the aluminium in the middle using a small round rasp cutting from small hole to small hole and a larger rasp and a shaping tool to get the large hole (nearly) round (blue arrow):
   

   


   


Spoiler: partly%20reassembling%20the%20amp%20for%20the%20next%20steps%3A



partly reassembling the amp for the next steps:
   
  i used the same pictures as taken during disassembling, so the new larger hole for the neutrik jack can not be seen:
   
  - reconnect the cable and plug it into the connector (green arrows)
  - reassemble frame and tube panel using the same screws as before (blue arrows)
   

   
  cable and connector (detailed view, green arrows):
   

   
  - put the foam rubber piece that was placed under the batttery back to its former position:
   

   
  - reassemble the screws between side panel (the one with the switches) and the frame (blue arrows):
   

   
  - reassemble the frame part around and protecting the tubes


   


Spoiler: reassembling%20battery%20and%20power%20jack%3A



reassembling battery and power jack:
   
  i used the pictures taken while desoldering so the positioning of the cable from the left now has obviously changed and should be from the right side:
   
  - (re)solder the power jack cable (blue arrows) with the power switch pins (green arrow) where they were soldered before:
   
  TAKE GREAT CARE - BLACK to BLACK, RED to RED:
   

   
  - CAREFULLY REMOVE THE TAPE FROM THE BATTERY WIRES
  - TAKE GREAT CARE NOT TO SHORTEN THE BATTERY
   
  - (re)solder the battery wires with the power switch pins at the same position as the power jack cables (blue arrow):
   

   
  the amp now should look like this:
   

   


   


Spoiler: assembling%20the%20additional%20cables%20for%20the%20rear%20headphone%20out%20and%20the%20neutrik%206.3mm%20jack%3A



assembling the additional cables for the rear headphone out and the neutrik 6.3mm jack:
   
  the new cables for left, right, ground can be directly soldered to the output transformers on top of the exsiting cables for the front 3.5mm headphoe out jack:
   

   
  LEFT - white arrow
  RIGHT - red arrow
  GROUND - black arrow
   
  i used cutted pieces of an beyerdynamic t5p headphone cable (inner wire and shield/ground on each cable soldered together) and bundled them together using white shrink-on tube (blue arrows).
   
  - take care that the cables are long enough to solder and assemble the neutrik jack (second blue arrow):
   

   
  - don't forget to put the cable through the hole first
  - solder the pins with the corresponding pins of the neutrik jack
   
  i tested the neutrik jack by plugging in a headphone first and then measured the position of left, right, ground pin by applying a music signal and listening and measuring the resistance with the multimeter before:
   

   
  LEFT - white arrow
  RIGHT - red arrow
  GROUND - black arrow
  Soldered pins: blue arrows
   
  befores assembling the neutrik 6.3mm jack:
   
  - CAREFULLY isolate the pcb above with tape (blue arrows)
  - CAREFULLY bend the connection cable between the to pcb's so that it is flat positioned under the jack (green arrows)
   

   
  now the amp should look like this:
   

   
  i had no screws, so i used superglue to fix the neutrik jack in its position.


   


Spoiler: amp%20completely%20assembled%20(open%20case)%3A



amp completely assembled (open case):
   
  this is the now finally modded amp (rear view):
   

   
  this is the now finally modded amp (front view):
   

   


   


Spoiler: amp%20completely%20assembled%20(closed%20case)%20-%20and%20case%20closed!



amp completely assembled (closed case) - and case closed:
   
  this is the now finally modded amp (front view):
   

   
  this is the now finally modded amp (rear view):
   

   


   
  as final action some workbench cleaning is recommended:
   

   
  now you can enjoy your modded tu-05 as i do!


----------



## bmichels

Very very interesting GG. I am tempted to do the same.
   
  But... are we sure that there is no disaventage to increase so much the lengh of the cable going to the headphone Jack ?   it is very short when the jack is on the front ?  isn't it ? 
   
  Can you describe again the cable you are using for the internal rewiring.  I think that it is an important reason for the improved sound.
  
  thanks


----------



## GermanGuy

as long as your headphone cable is 1 to 1.5 meters, the internal length is not of importance. your headphone adapter cable may have the same length.
   
  as posted the internal cables are cutted pieces of the t5p cable, this is all i know about it. 
   
  i will replace the cable with high purity lcofc grado cables later - 4 wires for both left and right, 8 wires for ground (current flow over the ground cable is the sum of left and right, so always higher).


----------



## bmichels

GG you are right, I forgot that there is at least 1 to 2 meters of cable between the TU-05 and the headphone cups, so.... + 10 cm internal wiring will not make a big change.  Good point !   I think I will also make this 1/4 change like you.  I just need to decide from the start which cable I will use internaly to replace the stock cables.
   
   
   
  on another subject:* I need to find a very good CLOSED headphone that DO NOT LEAK sound outside* for when I listen in the bed...close to my wife.   Obviously my TH-900 leaks too much sound... 
   
  Any suggestion for the BEST non leaking cam  (best sound + least leak) to go with our TU-05 ? 
   
  I have in mind for example : Beyerdynamic T5p, Edition 8 , Signature PRO... ?


----------



## ianmedium

T5P without a shadow of a doubt. Zero leakage externally for anyone near you and I find excellent seal for the listener as well.
Be aware with this headphone that it needs a good 300 hours on it to fully settle in and experience deeper bass. It is a wonderful match for the TU-05. I could not recommend it more highly!


----------



## GermanGuy

just finalized my tu-05 twin output mod photo tutorial (thanks to ianmedium, who asked for doing this when i posted the idea!), wow, this was the largest post i ever made!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> T5P without a shadow of a doubt. Zero leakage externally for anyone near you and I find excellent seal for the listener as well.
> Be aware with this headphone that it needs a good 300 hours on it to fully settle in and experience deeper bass. It is a wonderful match for the TU-05. I could not recommend it more highly!


 

 so my t5p needs another 200 hours of burn in! didn't know that before but missing some bass, so thanks for this info!


----------



## bmichels

Testing now *Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92, and it is my prefered combo... so far *    (Very good bass...).     
   
  Then comes the Combi that came with the TU05 : * Raytheron 3S4 / RCA 1U4*  ( 2nd best...for me)
   
  And, I have also tested 4 other combos, but without good results (according to MY ears):            Sylvania 3S4 / Tungsram 14T4
                                                                                                                                      Mullard 3S4 /  Tungsram 14T4
                                                                                                                                      Mullard 3S4 /   Siemens 1T4
                                                                                                                                      Telefunken DF904 / 1L33.
                                    
   
  Here is bellow the list of the tubes that I Owe.  
   
  Power stage (3S4, DL92, CV820, N17, 1L33...)          Voltage Stage (DF91, DF96, DF904, 1U4/1T4/1T4T, DT153, W17...)
  ***************                                                ********************
  Sylvania 3S4  (US Army-1945 !)                             Tunsgram 1T4T
  Mullard 3S4   (1959)                                             Siemens DF91/1T4
  Siemens DL/92 3S4                                              T*elefunken df904/1U4*
  philips dl 92/3S4                                                  RCA 1U4 (orange printing)
  tung-sol ken rad dl92 ( US Army-1950)
  Tesla 1L33                                                           *And...2 Lorenz DF96 that are unfortunately of the same type *






 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> I really Need to find 2 *similar* *Lorenz DF96*
  Raytheron 3S4                                                     to built GG's "dream combo" *Lorenz df96 + Tung-sol ken rad dl92 (+ also **Mullards DF91 + Tung-sol ken rad dl92)*
   
   
  -- > Please based on this list, could you suggest other combinaison worth testing.   
  --> And also what other tube I should really try to get (Lorenz DF91 ?? Mullards DF91 ? lorenz dl92 + valvo df91 red label ?)
   
   
   
   
*QUESTION:* sometimes, I have a lot of background parasit sound.  I just have to turn the TU-05 OFF and ON again and.... gone the parasite sound ??  Someone know what it is ??
   
   
   
  And: *HERE SOME NICE FREE JAZZ DOWNLOAD *: I love " *How Deep Is The Ocean* " and *"Griff* " 
  (they offer many versions of the same 2 songs. This is ment to show the differences betweens several Turnable cartridge.  I have to admit I can't hear real differences.  Can you ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GermanGuy

regarding your background parasite sound - the only thing i can think of would be the charger / battery circuit or a power regulating stage because these are the only other parts that could run into auto-resonance.
   
  if it sounds like pfffffffffffffffffff pft ........ pffffffffffffffffffffff rt .....chhhhhhhhhhhhh bft chhhhhhh pffffffffft ..
   
  it could be a broken capacitor, but then usually only one channel if part of the amplification stages.


----------



## ianmedium

Bmichels, with the noise, also try gently tapping the tubes to ascertain it is simply not noisy tubes! I find with noisy tubes if one gently taps the tube with a finger nail the noise can temporarily go. If this is the case it's probably a bad tube. I had that with one of the Telefunken 1U4's I recently got which is really annoying as I loved the sound of them so am now hunting another 1U4 to replace it with!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels, here is my updated tube inventory of NOS tubes
   
  "ON STOCK"
   
  DF91:
  2x ultron
  4x telefunken
  4x valvo
  2x siemens
  2x lorenz
  2x radiotechnique
  2x valvo red label
  2x rsd
  4x mullard
   
  1U4 / DF904:
  2x rca
  3x telefunken mil spec
   
  DF96:
  2x lorenz
  2x philips
   
  1F33:
  4x tesla
   
  DL92:
  2x ultron
  4x telefunken
  4x valvo
  2x siemens
  2x lorenz
  2x philips
  2x GE
  6x tung-sol mil spec
   
  1L33:
  4x tesla
   
  ORDERED / INCOMING:
   
  DF91:
  4x brimar
   
  DL92:
  4x tung-sol mil-spec
   
  1S4:
  2x philco
  4x rca


----------



## bmichels

Thanks for the answer on the parasite sounds.
   
  GG and IAN,  do you have suggestions, based on the list of tubes that I already have, on other combinaison worth testing ?
   
thanks
   
PS: GG at least I have one tube that you don't have : *Raytheron 3S4  *


----------



## GermanGuy

where did you get the 1t4t??????


----------



## ianmedium

Personally I feel it is best you find your own sound combination, what suites your ears. For my tastes from your list I like pretty much equally the Phillips/Siemens, Sylvania/Tungsram Phillips/Telefunken, Mullard/Tungsram combo's. Each has its strengths but at the end of the day all those create beautiful music I feel.

Truth be told all the ones you have are top notch and part of the fun is exploring them for yourself to see which is the ideal combo for you, there truly is no right or wrong or best/ worst on this!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Thanks for the answer on the parasite sounds.
> 
> And do you have suggestions, based on the list of tubes that I already have, on the other combinaison worth testing ?
> 
> thanks


 

 valvo df91 red label, lorenz dl92 but both rare as gold nuggets with diamonds inside.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Personally I feel it is best you find your own sound combination, what suites your ears. For my tastes from your list I like pretty much equally the Phillips/Siemens, Sylvania/Tungsram Phillips/Telefunken, Mullard/Tungsram combo's. Each has its strengths but at the end of the day all those create beautiful music I feel.
> 
> Truth be told all the ones you have are top notch and part of the fun is exploring them for yourself to see which is the ideal combo for you, there truly is no right or wrong or best/ worst on this!


 

 agree!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> valvo df91 red label, lorenz dl92 but both rare as gold nuggets with diamonds inside.


 
  I have none of them !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Other suggestion based on the tube THAT I HAVE ? 
   
   
   
  PS:  GG, I got my Tungsram 1T4T from Robert Losonci ( info@tubeprofi.com ) : http://www.tubeprofi.com/shop/


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I just went through your photo tutorial, absolutely fascinating, thank you so much for showing us this procedure, my respect for your skills has increased even more!

I am cutting and pasting the post into the tube rolling post as I feel it is important reference material and needs to be easily seen!


----------



## ianmedium

Okedoke, the "sticky" post number 3 now has GG's modification as well as the tube rolling.. Which reminds me, I must get round to adding my thoughts. Anyone else who cares to add their thoughts on tubes they have rolled please PM me with them and I will add them to post #3!

Here is the post as it stands now..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread#post_8794450


----------



## smial1966

Methinks there is too much discussion about amp modification and tube rolling. 

So let the music play!

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## CJG888

bmichels said:


> GG you are right, I forgot that there is at least 1 to 2 meters of cable between the TU-05 and the headphone cups, so.... + 10 cm internal wiring will not make a big change.  Good point !   I think I will also make this 1/4 change like you.  I just need to decide from the start which cable I will use internaly to replace the stock cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In addition to these (i.e. as a second set of cans) you might want to consider the DT48E (25 Ohm) for voice and piano. It also has the advantage of almost total isolation!


----------



## ianmedium

Bmichels. I must admit as well as far as headphones go personally I have yet to hear an Ultrasone that sounds natural. Not sure what it is but they just seem to put an artificial smear on music to my ears. When I went for the T5P's I tried the Juliette limited edition version of the ED8's and for my tastes the T5P were a country mile ahead of them in terms of a natural sound reproduction. In fact the only thing the ED8's beat the T5P's on were the extra $1000 in cost! :blink:

And to let you know, I tried both with my amp and directly out of my 801 and the results were the same.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, I just went through your photo tutorial, absolutely fascinating, thank you so much for showing us this procedure, my respect for your skills has increased even more!
> 
> I am cutting and pasting the post into the tube rolling post as I feel it is important reference material and needs to be easily seen!


 

 had a look at your index page, you really have cut and pasted all the section links. great!


----------



## GermanGuy

it is the first time for me, but after an again only destructive post with no own effort to write related posts and the hidden opinion and attitude to have the right to be the or to act as group moderator i have added one for me now former thread participant to my block list.


----------



## smial1966

Chaps,
   
  What I had intended to follow up with last night before my internet dropped out was a recommendation for Naim Label recordings, hence the `so let the music play reference'. 
   
http://www.naimlabel.com/
   
  As HD Tracks have effectively blocked overseas customers, finding high quality Jazz and interesting new music is quite a challenge in the UK. Naim Label have assembled an eclectic bunch of artists and maintain the highest recording standards, so check out their website to discover great music. 
   
  I can particularly recommend - Meet Me In London (192kHz Super Hi Def Edition) - by Antonio Forcione & Sabina Sciubba. It's a superb recording and sounds wonderfully lifelike.  
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
    
  Quote:


smial1966 said:


> Methinks there is too much discussion about amp modification and tube rolling.
> 
> So let the music play!
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Destructive post?!? How is expressing an opinion and exhortation to listen to music somehow destructive? 
   
  Regrettably I know nothing about electronics and cannot contribute to the modifying element of this thread, but have commended you in the past for your ingenuity and obvious engineering skill. 
   
  Again, you've misconstrued my post and have interpreted it as a personal slight, which it definitely was not. Anyway, have a pleasant weekend even though you won't read this. 
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





germanguy said:


> it is the first time for me, but after an again only destructive post with no own effort to write related posts and the hidden opinion and attitude to have the right to be the or to act as group moderator i have added one for me now former thread participant to my block list.


----------



## Rayzilla

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> ...
> on another subject:* I need to find a very good CLOSED headphone that DO NOT LEAK sound outside* for when I listen in the bed...close to my wife.   Obviously my TH-900 leaks too much sound...
> 
> Any suggestion for the BEST non leaking cam  (best sound + least leak) to go with our TU-05 ?
> ...


 
  I would consider putting the Edition 8 back into your list of headphones to try for the criteria that you set. It does an amazing job of isolating/not leaking sound outside when you listen in bed close to your wife. And if you are lying on the pillow, it stays nicely on your head and very comfortably. Regarding the price, if you keep your eye out in the classifieds, you should be able to find a pair at a decent price, maybe around $700. At that price, I think they are definitely worth an audition. That's my opinion. I use mine as my go to portable, so isolation and comfort are very important factors for me, and for me, they are very hard to beat for these reasons. Here is Hong Kong, I do not drive so they need to be VERY good at those two things to withstand transportation on the underground, buses, and especially trams.
   
  I am interested in getting the TH900. I've had a brief listen with them at a local store but I need to give it a longer listen before putting myself into danger territory with the wife since I would need to get a dac/amp too (thinking of the Audio GD NFB-11.32).


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - at the moment i am listening to my now repaired t5p with the axmann axiom 4 wire pure silver cable and the 8 wire grado cable.
   
  as posted i had cut the cable and soldered a 3.5mm neutrik jack where the y split was.
   
  i would call the grado cable more homogenous with more body but slightly less sparkle and detail, you have to turn the volume slightly louder, while the axmann cable is slightly brighter sounding, but with great detail and more clarity.
   
  something really weird and funny happened:
   
  firstly - when starting to listen to the t5p i missed some soundstage and bass, i thought maybe i have again to get used to the sound of the t5p after a long time nearly only listening to my DIY grado style headphone, but then i noticed that soldering the jack i did accidently something wrong - left is right and right is left. no wonder music sounds something wired.
   
  so i just rotated the headphone 180 degress left on my right ear and right channel on my left ear, now everything should be ok, but again, the drivers are angled, so now with an angle placed emitting the sound from behind the ears, but once again a 'but' and
   
  secondly - it sounds great !!!!
   
  if you listen to the t5p in its normal position it is like sitting far away, rotated 180 degrees you are sitting much nearer, everything is nearer, bigger, more sitting first row - and much better soundstage to my ears! also more bass, because the drivers are know working more indirect, not directly transmitting the sound into the ears. the very small loss of detail is really no problem for the t5p as it is really a detail master.
   
  i definetly will make a dedicated y split with a switch to reverse left and right channel!!!
   
  nevertheless now listening to the t5p  in this unplanned position, i again start to love the sound - what a great headphone - and with that switch even more universal as i then can select between the normal presentation and the more grado like first row sound.
   
  so i am nearly the first time happy i did somerhing wrong!


----------



## GermanGuy

btw - testing my own recomendation i gave bmichels starting yesterday i listen to the
   
  valvo df91 red label - tung-sol mil-spec dl92 combo - sorry - see my edit: note
   
  and the more i listen to that combo i have the feeling it could be the real dream combo. bass like the mullards, but delivering the same quality in the mids and highs and a soundstage width and depth to die for.
   
  the only thing to mention that could be improved up to now is a sometimes slightly grainy sound.
   
  the amp and the t5p together are really a dream team.
   
  i now also can understand that you sometimes wrote about your tube ting problems, the t5p is really hypersensitve and so high resolving, immediately when starting to listen to the t5p i heard the same, just touch the amp or plug in the headphone.
   
  interestingly my felt protective case is very efficient in decoupling the amp. i even can knock on the felt protective case (amp inside), nothing to hear!
   
  edit:
   
  when changing the tubes i noticed that instead of what i wrote above it was the
   
  valvo df91 red label - tesla 1l33 combo !


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I must admit one day I did put them on the wrong way but my ears kept hitting the mesh and I found it uncomfortable.

I wondered what they would sound like with silver wire. It would be great if possible to listen with the stock cable as well and see what that does, I must admit this is the first full sized headphone I have owned where I really feel no need to change cables but that is just personal choice.

As I said though, burn in with these is so important, I can't believe what a good 300 hours on them did, you will find the soundstage opens up even more, transients are razor sharp and bass deeper, not to the levels of the LCD's it is true but so clean and defined, I truly feel these headphones area perfect match for the 05.

Now then, try them with Phillips DL92's and Mullard DF91's, I think you will find you will strike a balance of bass depth and warmth with detail and texture, let me know what you think!

Arggh, all this talk is making me miss mine even more! I have been tinkering with the base for it in the meantime and just waiting for my AK120 to arrive (which is now confirmed as Wednesday or Thursday).


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - did you post my pictures on shikada-san's facebook page?


----------



## ianmedium

Not yet, but am going to do it today! Been a bit busy this week travelling down to LA and back a couple of times!


----------



## GermanGuy

today i called a tube seller to ask which tubes else would be compatible. not compatible in size and so tube socket, but electrically compatible it would be possible to build a desktop version of the tu-05 with this first generation battery radio tubes, it would look gorgeous i think:


----------



## ianmedium

I have a thing for those painted valves, the red one looks wonderful, i see it has one of those caps that is a connector as well.. You know, considering the low voltage of the tubes we use I suppose I could always spray paint them :blink:


----------



## bmichels

*Ok now I will try to bring some input on tube rather than just asking for advices *
   
*As you know I have 2 Lorenz df96, but they are of 2 different types. However I tried them:*
   
*- tried :  Lorenz df96 + Tung-sol ken rad dl92  *
*- and tried : Telefunken DF904 / Tung-sol ken rad dl92 *
   
*and did not likes it either of them...  *
   
   
*So, So far I much prefer  Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92  or  Lorenz df96 / Philips DL92 *
   
*--> Looks like Philips of much better to my ear than Tung-sol ken rad dl92 ?*
   
*But: I found that the **Telefunken DF904  is very sensitive to titling !  *


----------



## GermanGuy

i think it is possible to use DF97 tubes in the df91 stage by just connecting pin 4 to pin 5 of the tube or solder the similar connection inside the amp (tube socket) as pin 4 of the df91 has no function:
   

   
  to test this i bought 4 RFT df97. 
   
  i also think that it is possible to adapt this funny little df61 tubes by making an adapter and providing a resistor for the heater voltage:
   

   
  to test this i bought 4 df61 (not the ones on this picture) and you won´t believe, they are LORENZ ones!


----------



## AnakChan

Thought you chaps may be interested in this. Sasaki-san has written a little snippet about the RWAK100S mod with the TU-05b :-
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/677700/rwak100-s-review-a-highend-audio-player#post_9723835
   
  Meanwhile, I'm trying this combination, HM-901 -> TUR-06 -> Tralucent Silver/Gold cable -> FitEar MH335DW and it's working quite well actually! The TUR-06 seems to give a better balance to the MH335DW's bassy signature. I dare say that I prefer the TUR-06 amp out more than the HM-901's balanced amp module. But naturally this is quite a bulky setup. This seems to work well for those earphones/headphones that are on the warmer side. It seems to fill in the a little more on the upper mids to treble end giving it a slightly more tonally balanced signature overall. I've not tried it with brighter earphones/headphones though.
   

   
  I did find another small issue with the 3.5mm headphone jack. It's really for SE 3.5mm and if one had a TRRS-styled 3.5mm plug, one would have to fiddle it a little to get the right channel balance.


----------



## ianmedium

Anak, great picture, did you let Shikada san know about the jack issue? It might be a good idea so he can offer an option of jacks. In the meantime I am sure your probably aware of this little product but it would sort your issue out.
http://www.scansound.com/index.php/4-conductor-trrs-to-3-conductor-trs-3-5mm-adapter.html

Great picture and I am glad your enjoying the amp. Whilst you were away I plumped for the AK120, nearly went for the 901 but it was the DSD files that swayed me, mine will be here this week!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Anak, great picture, did you let Shikada san know about the jack issue? It might be a good idea so he can offer an option of jacks. In the meantime I am sure your probably aware of this little product but it would sort your issue out.
> http://www.scansound.com/index.php/4-conductor-trrs-to-3-conductor-trs-3-5mm-adapter.html
> 
> Great picture and I am glad your enjoying the amp. Whilst you were away I plumped for the AK120, nearly went for the 901 but it was the DSD files that swayed me, mine will be here this week!


 
   
  Thx for the cable adapter option. I've not told him yet as I just found out in the past hr or two. I've seriously considered getting another AK120 just to mod it to the RWAK120S but reviews are scarce and not to mention (as in my previous conversations with bmichels) if iRiver supersedes the AK120, it'll render my AK120 and the proposed RWAK120S obsolete.
   
  The HM-901 works well. I'm hoping that Fang will sort out the DSD issue in their 1.81beta. Then the HM-901 can play DSD too (and hopefully natively unlike the AK120).
   
  Size-wise though, you can't go wrong with the AK120.


----------



## AnakChan

By the way, switched tubes to the NEC 1T4SF. The bass floor just dropped . Deeper bass extension at the cost of slight treble rolloff. But nice rumble, and nice imaging. Treble is still natural and present but just not as forward as the Sylvania.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> By the way, switched tubes to the NEC 1T4SF. The bass floor just dropped . Deeper bass extension at the cost of slight treble rolloff. But nice rumble, and nice imaging. Treble is still natural and present but just not as forward as the Sylvania.


 

 could you post a link where to buy them?


----------



## AnakChan

germanguy said:


> could you post a link where to buy them?


I picked up the NEC 1T4SF from a store in Akihabara. I don't know if they even have a web presence.


----------



## GermanGuy

the four brimar df91 tubes (the tubes with the stamp on it) arrived today, also the additional four tung-sol mil-spec dl92's i bought because why ever i can't find four of the six tung-sol's i bought before.


----------



## GermanGuy

anakchan - i asked because 1t4t, 3s4t and the 1t4sf are absolutely not to find in europe or ebay worldwide!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, 1T4SF are 1T4T's in Europe, I believe the "SF" is Japanese domestic market naming.

I really want to get some Japanese tubes, by all accounts and now looking at Anak's post they are some very special tubes!


----------



## woodcans

GG, HUGE thanks! Tube cleaning kits have arrived. 
   
  As an aside, really enjoying the modding/tube rolling pics/impressions, etc.
   
  On topic, I continue to enjoy my '05 on a nightly basis. Looking forward to other's impressions.
   
  -wc


----------



## GermanGuy

I think i nearly have worked through all possibly compatible tubes, so the last for now is the DF92 pin compatible to the DF91, don´t know the anode voltage, but to test them i ordered
   
  4 x Mazda-France 1L4 (DF92) battery tubes, NIB, vintage’1958, “Horseshoe”-getter


----------



## Boringer

Guys, here's the sample of the TU-05G.
  According to Shikada San, the final one will be a bit paler to match the "Champagne-Gold" color.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Guys, here's the sample of the TU-05G.
> According to Shikada San, the final one will be a bit paler to match the "Champagne-Gold" color.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I like it, more than I thought I would. Paler will be better, though.


----------



## ianmedium

boringer said:


> Guys, here's the sample of the TU-05G.
> According to Shikada San, the final one will be a bit paler to match the "Champagne-Gold" color.




Now, paler would be nice but I could easily live with this version as well. The gold really suites this amp I feel, makes it feel even more like the Japanese exotica that it is!


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now, paler would be nice but I could easily live with this version as well. The gold really suites this amp I feel, makes it feel even more like the Japanese exotica that it is!


 
   
  You should get your amp coated while it is being repaired!


----------



## GermanGuy

Don´t forget you can collect the whole line - Black TU-05b, golden TU-06, wooden Desktop version!


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> You should get your amp coated while it is being repaired!




Don't think I did not think about it! But having the green LED's has added another couple of weeks to the time line and I am on edge now not having it. Still, I console myself with a few facts. 

One, it is nearly end of summer (yay, it is my least favourite season, don't do heat well!) and that means windows can be closed soon which means the PF's can be allowed their full reign with the amp! Another is just to do with seasons, I seem to enjoy my music more with the advent of Autumn, I am an Autumn birth and it is always a time I associate with the classical music season starting again so live music to be followed by listening again at home to the same piece, love doing that!
And then there is the imminent arrival of the AK120 which should be here Thursday so all of these things add up to enjoying the amp even more!
The last thing is Shikada san's full order book, I don't really want him to be taken away too long from building new amps both for his economic reasons and for those who are waiting.. But it was tempting!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> Don´t forget you can collect the whole line - Black TU-05b, golden TU-06, wooden Desktop version!




Don't forget silver... Though if you had two you could go dual mono!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> GG, HUGE thanks! Tube cleaning kits have arrived.
> 
> As an aside, really enjoying the modding/tube rolling pics/impressions, etc.
> 
> ...


 

 received your payment!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote:  





> Now then, try them with Phillips DL92's and Mullard DF91's, I think you will find you will strike a balance of bass depth and warmth with detail and texture, let me know what you think!


 
  at the momemt i do listen to this combo but need more time before writing about my impressions!
   
  edit:
   
  after one hour of listening to paul simon - songs for the capeman and paganini - violine concerts:
   
  the first ten minutes i found the combo lifeless and to warm sounding with my DIY grado style headphone and the t5p - then i recognized that the impedance was set to low - much better sounding in the 16 -120 ohm position.
   
  great combo, nice texture, but miss some bite, sparkle, highs, too relaxing at the moment, but only at the moment.
   
  to have something to play with i bought an AKG K240 MKII today and must say that the combo sounds absolutely great with the akg, warm, detailed and adds a lot of space.
   
  but listening to the fad piano forte viii with the mullard df91 - philips dl92 - never heard the pf viii playing that good, what a great match, started listening to paul simon and forgot to stop.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> *Ok now I will try to bring some input on tube rather than just asking for advices *
> 
> *As you know I have 2 Lorenz df96, but they are of 2 different types. However I tried them:*
> 
> ...


 
   
  it's great that there are different tastes and opinions, so much to discuss. would be great if you describe your impressions and opinion more in detail.
   
  btw, which impedance setting do you use, which headphone (i assume the fostex), what are your sonic preferences?


----------



## bmichels

Already a successor to the AK120 !!    http://www.post76.com/wordpress/?p=43207

FYI - founder of A&K James Lee talked about the successor of AK120 with an even higher price tag plus a larger screen. No further details at the moment. Estimated HKD 12000 !!!! mean around 1500 to 1600 dollar....
   
So I may wait a little for my RWAK120....


----------



## ianmedium

So funny this news comes as today my AK120 was waiting for me when I got home. I am not worried though, if one waits for technology one waits for ever. This player has all I want and more and the rest, well, I can live without. Now all I have to wait for is my amp to come home and hear both together!


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I've received an email from Steve (www.mullardmagic.co.uk) about the Brimar valves with the decorative stamps. He writes - 
   
"Hi Andy, how very strange. We do see in the 1950's many receipts having a stamp attached to them, so I wonder if this is some sort of tax levy applied by the Cuban authorities.  The valves predate the 1963 Cuban crisis.  These red label Brimar's allegedly are special quality devices, these look to be genuine 1950's red Brimar's  - a good catch and I hope they sound well". 
   
  So I think that ianmedium nailed it when he effectively surmised the above in an earlier post.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I thought that these valves would interest the thermionic historians among you -
> 
> ...


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've received an email from Steve (www.mullardmagic.co.uk) about the Brimar valves with the decorative stamps. He writes -
> 
> ...


 
  A pair of those just arrived to me yesterday.


----------



## GermanGuy

my next (small) project will be to make small rings out of transparent, colored plastic foil that can be applied on the illuminated ring around but under the volume knob so it is possible to customize the color based on your taste (my amp has white led's).


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> A pair of those just arrived to me yesterday.


 

 would be interested in your impressions how they sound. after my brimar df91 arrived i gave them one hour of burn-in and listened to them with different dl92's or compatible tubes but was not that impressed, i missed soundstage, bass and bass texture, all combinations somewhat bright and soundstagewise flatter sounding.
   
  maybe they need more burn-in time.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> would be interested in your impressions how they sound. after my brimar df91 arrived i gave them one hour of burn-in and listened to them with different dl92's or compatible tubes but was not that impressed, i missed soundstage, bass and bass texture, all combinations somewhat bright and soundstagewise flatter sounding.
> 
> maybe they need more burn-in time.


 
  I'm still waiting for my TUR-06 to arrive. Hope that shikada san can finish it by the end of next month.


----------



## GermanGuy

some unsorted thoughts:
   
   i had to modify my felt protective case due to the new rear neutrik 6.3mm jack
   
  - the only (but minor) problem now is that i have to unplug the headphone before removing the felt case and changing tubes.
   
  the small red headphone connector release button of the neutrik jack didn't move when pressed. maybe a drop of superglue causing the problem.
   
  - i solved the problem with a hammer.
   
  the white led light of the volume knob is to bright
   
  - could not find the small switches inside that someone mentioned to adjust this.
   
  i will again rip all my cd's this time to pure .wav format
   
  - a long time ago i ripped all my cd's to vbr192, abr128 and cbr320 mp3 format, but as sd storage is that cheap this is no longer a reason to use compressed formats.
   
  - the music survival kit on each of my players is a mixture of that formats, at least for older rips.
   
  - so some work needed here.
   
  the more i listen to the valvo df91 red label - tesla 1L33  combo the more i love that combo.


----------



## GermanGuy

started to look for a tube tester and also a tube regenerator to take care of and extend the lifetime of my tubes for the next decades.
   
  btw, found a picture of a would call it overkill version of that in a german tube forum:
   

   
  the reason is that one of the valvo df91 is used and starts to distort at high level volume and bass, so i switched to the telefunken 1u4 mil-spec - lorenz dl92 combo but don't want to destroy this ultra rare valvos.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> some unsorted thoughts:
> 
> i had to modify my felt protective case due to the new rear neutrik 6.3mm jack
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I like the way you think.
   
  Please post if you can tell a difference. I _think_ I can.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I highly recommend XLD to rip your CD's.
I noticed a slightly richer sound compared to ripping with iTunes!

As for those Brimars. I have given up on the seller. I mailed him last week and never heard back!


----------



## spkrs01

I received an email from Shikada-san that my TU-05 is completed and ready to ship. I will be using it primarily on my desk and today completed my order and paid for a Metrum HEX Dac to use with the TU-06 via RCA to 3.5mm......XLR to the V200


----------



## AnakChan

That's great news! Congrats! Complete package?

I need to ping him about the case. He still owes me that. Not a big rush but just an ETA would be nice.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That's great news! Congrats! Complete package?
> 
> I need to ping him about the case. He still owes me that. Not a big rush but just an ETA would be nice.


 
   
  Thanks !!
   
  I was given an ETA for the TUR-06 for Mid to Late September.
   
  Actually the Case for the TU-05 was not ready....not until the end of this month. I decided to have it sent along with the TUR-06.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, I highly recommend XLD to rip your CD's.
> I noticed a slightly richer sound compared to ripping with iTunes!
> 
> As for those Brimars. I have given up on the seller. I mailed him last week and never heard back!


 
  i have precisely none, no,  zero, 0 apple products or software in use. up to now i used audiograbber, but will have a look on XLD then.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> Please post if you can tell a difference. I _think_ I can.


 
   
  ?????????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????????????????????? no idea what you mean ! ........
   
  15 minutes later ........
   
   
  okay i did not solve the glue, but the release button now moves !


----------



## bmichels

Quote:  *- tried :  Lorenz df96 + Tung-sol ken rad dl92  *
 *- and tried : Telefunken DF904 / Tung-sol ken rad dl92*
  
 *and did not likes it either of them...  *
 *So, So far I much prefer  Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92  or  Lorenz df96 / Philips DL92 *
  


> *≈*Originally Posted by *GermanGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's great that there are different tastes and opinions, so much to discuss. would be great if you describe your impressions and opinion more in detail.
> ...


 
  Well I am sorry, but my hear is not educated enough yet to be able to describe the difference as preciecely as you do. I have still a long way to go. So far I can only say if I like them or not.  All I can say is that I found the 2 solutions not as "rounded" as I likes the sound to be...  very amateur description I know 
   
  I used to use low impredance setting, but now I prefer high. I find it more lively".  And YES I use my TH-900
   
   
  By the way,* I am propsoed some Mullard DF96.  Should I get them to try ? Has someone found them to be part of a good combinaison ? *


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels, I think you and I have similar tastes. Though I like detail I also like a little warmth and the combinations you like are the same for me. I think one of my favourites now is the Mazda 1T4/ Phillips DL92 combo.

Something tells me you would very much enjoy French tubes. They have a sweetness and fullness but at the same time allowing lots of detail through. Have you any of the la Radiotechniques?

They are a tube that is readily available and cheap but of very high quality in the terms I mention as well as being very quiet tubes!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> bmichels, I think you and I have similar tastes. Though I like detail I also like a little warmth and the combinations you like are the same for me. I think one of my favourites now is the Mazda 1T4/ Phillips DL92 combo.
> 
> Something tells me you would very much enjoy French tubes. They have a sweetness and fullness but at the same time allowing lots of detail through. Have you any of the la Radiotechniques?
> 
> They are a tube that is readily available and cheap but of very high quality in the terms I mention as well as being very quiet tubes!


 
  NO ian, I have not tried the Radiotechniques.  Which one will you suggest I try ?  Combined with what other tubes ?


----------



## ianmedium

They do both DL92 and DF91. Mullards go really well with these tubes as do Phillips in either stage but I think my favorites are Mullard or Phillips DL92/Radiotechnique DF91

Also GG, you really need a good twenty hours on the tubes I find to truly hear what they are capable of and to settle down any noise that may be present. I know from my experience with the Brimars I have my thoughts were exactly the same as yours but after a good twenty hours the tube changed considerably and sounds now more like a Mil spec US tube, quite crisp sounding I find and need a warmer tube to work with, Mullard/Brimar is a wonderful combo for just ease of listening and focus on the performance rather than detail.

I wish the guy would get in touch with me about those stamp Brimars, might try and message him again!


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks for the info. do you have any problem getting the brimar tubes with stamp?


----------



## GermanGuy

a lot of new tubes arrived today, also some 1s4 / dl91 and df97:


----------



## ianmedium

GG, that is some inventory! I love the red boxes, what brand are they?

You know. I have been thinking of putting all of mine in a slim glass fronted frame and mounting it on the wall, the boxes are pure art!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, they are. as you can see i also bought some single tubes, for example the single orange blue standard electric df91, you know
   
  standard electric schaub lorenz ?!
   
  the tube looks exactly as the lorenz df91 but is suoer rare! the red green ones are haltron tubes.


----------



## smial1966

The red Brimar (stamped) valves are definitely worth persuing, as they're decorative and sound very good after a suitable run-in period. The Brimars are very transparent, yet not harsh nor overly tizzy, so they have sublime synergy with NOS Mullards.

Andy.



ianmedium said:


> They do both DL92 and DF91. Mullards go really well with these tubes as do Phillips in either stage but I think my favorites are Mullard or Phillips DL92/Radiotechnique DF91
> 
> Also GG, you really need a good twenty hours on the tubes I find to truly hear what they are capable of and to settle down any noise that may be present. I know from my experience with the Brimars I have my thoughts were exactly the same as yours but after a good twenty hours the tube changed considerably and sounds now more like a Mil spec US tube, quite crisp sounding I find and need a warmer tube to work with, Mullard/Brimar is a wonderful combo for just ease of listening and focus on the performance rather than detail.
> 
> I wish the guy would get in touch with me about those stamp Brimars, might try and message him again!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Andy. I have written to the seller. Hopefully this time they will respond! They say they will ship to Canada but ask to write to them to ascertain shipping costs.

BTW, I think you would very much enjoy the AK120!


----------



## smial1966

I'm happy to order a pair for you and ship them on.

Andy.



ianmedium said:


> Thanks Andy. I have written to the seller. Hopefully this time they will respond! They say they will ship to Canada but ask to write to them to ascertain shipping costs.
> 
> BTW, I think you would very much enjoy the AK120!


----------



## smial1966

I think that the red Brimar (stamp) valve seller must be on holiday as I've just ordered another couple of tubes and the estimated delivery date is mid September!

Andy.

P.S. These are yours Ian if you're happy to wait a few weeks to receive them. 



ianmedium said:


> Thanks Andy. I have written to the seller. Hopefully this time they will respond! They say they will ship to Canada but ask to write to them to ascertain shipping costs.
> 
> BTW, I think you would very much enjoy the AK120!


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i listen to the RFT DF97 - TUNGSRAM DL91 combo (sic!). i wrote earlier that i tought they could be modified and really they can!
   
  the dl91 can be modified in the same way as the 1l33 by just cutting pin 1 of the tube to use the tube instead of a dl92:
   

   
  the df97 can be modified by just connecting pin 4 and pin5 of the tube to be used instead of a df91:
   

   
  best of all it is possible to connect pin 4 and pin5 of the tube socket inside the amp because pin 4 is not used in the case of the df91, df96, df904, so the amp would be automatically compatible also with df97 tubes.
   
  shikada san should be asked to do this as standard. if he then also adds a small switch for both dl92 sockets to connect or disconnect pin 1 of the dl92 sockets the amp would be compatible with much more tube types.


----------



## ianmedium

Andy,
Thanks so much for your kindness. The seller got back to me and I have made the purchase. I think they should be here just about the same time as my amp arrives!

Now then, those who have these, what DL92's are you using with them?

GG, your adventurous spirit in cutting pins and trying different sorts of tubes is awe inspiring!


----------



## bmichels

Has someone tried the Translucent 1plus2 with the TU-05 ?


----------



## GermanGuy

dear thread members, here it is!
   
 THE TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY AND POWER SAVE MOD   
  didn't want to further damage my tubes by connecting or cutting pins, so i modded the tu-05 again
   
  - to be compatible with the DF97 or similar tubes
  - to be able to use DL91, 1S4, 1S4T and 1L33 tubes
  - to use DL92 tubes in power save mode
   
  i will not post a tutorial this time, because this mod is near to micro surgery and difficult, so no guarantee, if you try the same be very carefull as i was, i only focussed on getting it done, not on taking pictures for all the steps.
   
  to be compatible with df97 tubes while df91, 1t4, 1u4, df904, df96 can be used as before, pin 4 and pin 5 of the df91 tube sockets have to be connected. this is no problem for compatibility because pin 4 is not used in the case of the df91 and compatible tubes:
   

   
  to use also dl91, 1s4, 1s4t and 1L33 tubes, pin(s) 1 of the dl92 sockets have to be disconnected from the 1.4 volt heater voltage and then recabled and reconnected to the 1.4 volt heater voltage but providing a switch to switch the pin 1 heater voltage on or off:
   

   
  to do this, i disassemled the amp's tube panel and drilled and shaped a hole to assemble a small on/off switch:
   

   
  i then connected pin 4 and pin 5 of the df91 sockets, cut the 1.4 volt lines from pin 1 of the dl92 sockets and recabled the pins (2 cables) and the 1.4 volt source point (1 cable) to connect them with the switch:
   

   
  now i connected the cables to the switch and reassembled tube panel and amp. you can see the small switch above the battery:
   

   
  another view (overexposed) to better see the switch:
   

   
  and here is the usual 'horror' picture that may prevent you from doing the same:
   

   
  AFTER HAVING IMPLEMENTED THIS MODIFICATIONS
   
  - df97 tubes can just be plugged in and used.
   
  - for normal operation of dl92 tubes switch has to be set to the 'on' position.
   
  - to use dl91, 1s4, 1s4t and 1l33 tubes, switch has to and must be set to the 'off' position, because these tubes have only one heater part getting its power already from pin 5 (pin 5 and pin 1 are connected internally inside the tube), otherwise shorten the pin 1 voltage:
   
  remark:
   
  i did this accidently when the first time using the 1l33 tubes giving them half a hour of burn-in without listening and at that time not knowing that they need this modification, but the amp was not damaged i think thanks to shikada-san's protection circuit.
   
  - you also can use dl92 tubes with the switch in the 'off' position, then only one of the two heater parts is used to heat the cathode, the max. output power of the dl92 is lower, but you need half the power for heating.
   
  this i a standard operating mode of the dl92 tubes that now can also be used with the tu-05.
   
  btw, i have tested all tube types, combinations and modes before posting this mod.


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am listening to the rft df97 - tesla 1l33 combo with modded amp, but this time unmodded tubes!


----------



## ianmedium

Good grief! I think this is the most complex mod you have done yet! What about biasing the tubes?


----------



## GermanGuy

i had a look at the tube data sheets before testing tubes for compatibility but not to a level that i compared more than pin layout, heater, grid and anode voltage.
   
  heater voltage should be 1.4 volt, at the moment using for example the tesla 1f34 (df96, but 1.2 volt heater voltage) would dramatically decrease lifetime of the tube, grid and anode voltage i checked to be at least the 65 / 90 volts of the standard tubes.
   
  i think this mod is worth to be done just because you can use the dl92 in power save mode. at least for my headphones there is plenty of power left.
   
  and while with the df904 and df96 tubes there are great sounding alternatives to the df91's (and df96's need only half the power for heating), for the dl92 there are no real alternatives up to now, but using df96 with dl92 in power save mode, you need just 150 mA instead of 300 mA for heating!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Good grief! I think this is the most complex mod you have done yet! What about biasing the tubes?


 

 what means 'good grief!' found no translation!


----------



## ianmedium

It's an exclamation of awe and surprise. In the context I used it also admiration!


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot for that!


----------



## GermanGuy

this is a lorenz df61 mini tube that could also be adapted to be used for the tu-05 (but grid and anode voltage on its limits, resistor needed for the heater) and a df96 for size comparison:
   

   
  we should ask shikada-san to build a real portable tu-06 mini version based on this tube!


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer - can't remember if you have received the cleaning kits yet. if not up to now i will again send you some kits (free of cost for you).


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> boringer - can't remember if you have received the cleaning kits yet. if not up to now i will again send you some kits (free of cost for you).


 
   
  GG, thanks a lot.
  The package has not reach me yet, and I think it stuck somewhere in my local Custom.
The same things also happens with my other shipment packages (tubes and cables).
   
Thanks for the offer, but let's wait for a little while to know what's really happening.
I believe they will release them soon or at least they might contact me for the release.
   
Btw, your awesome work on the TU-05 is really amazing.
If Shikada san could apply it to his production it would be an interesting improvement on the units.
Kudos for you...


----------



## Boringer

Ian, how do you find your AK120?


----------



## GermanGuy

this is a rather small mod, so no big headline:
   
 tu-05 led color mod:   
  as my tu-05 has white led's illuminating the volume knob and the light is also (too) bright shining, i thought of a simple solution and made a ring (diameter 30 mm, center hole diameter 1 cm) out of transparent, colored plastic foil normally used as school book cover and placed it in front of the light emitting ring but behind the volume knob, so now my tu-05 led's appear light blue!


----------



## GermanGuy

i sent shikada-san an email with a link to my tube compatibility and power save mod!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> this is a rather small mod, so no big headline:
> 
> tu-05 led color mod:
> 
> ...




Thats a really clever idea for anyone with white LED's, it means you can have any colour you want.

One thing with all the modifications which are now turning out to be substantial and very far away from Shikada San's design parameters as far as sound is concerned. How do the latest modifications make the amp sound? Is there any increase in noise or difference in sonic signature, I would really be interested to hear if there is as what you have done now is quite far off the original. I guess the other thing that could make a big difference sonically is changing the capacitors for even higher quality ones.. Of course there has to come a point where this is not a TU-05 any more but something very different.

Looking at what you have done so far I reckon you could easily build your own amp.. Have you ever thought about that? Looking at the modifications you have made already I think it well within your capabilities.

If I am absolutely honest I do think the very different tubes makes it hard to compare to the stock amp now.

I am in awe of your modifications though but I must admit I am more than happy with the stock sound and quite content with just adjusting slightly with different tubes as I feel the standard amp is something very very special indeed.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - i absolutely agree that the amp is very special as it is and i took great care that the amp is fully compatible with the tubes it is designed for and also took great care not to change anything that could be relevant for the sound.
   
  the modification to also use df97 is just connecting two pins of the tube socket internally, pins that are at the same position as before after soldering them together, with no influence to df91 tubes because the df91 internally connects pin 4 and 5.
   
  as for the added switch, the added switch only connects or disconnects a static voltage to pin 1 of the dl92 sockets, so if in the 'on' position, nothing has changed. and the additional wires are following the same path as the existing power line, just above it.
   
  i changed nothing within the signal path except the additional neutrik 6.3 mm jack because of an obvious reason, and the 6.3 mm out is a real benefit.
   
  so the design of the amp is the same as before, no difference, nothing changed on the design parameters, also absolutely no sonic difference, but more types of tubes can be used.
   
  if this tubes are compatible to bias and grid and anode voltage is another question, but at least you can listen to them to hear if they sound good or not.
   
  so i can see or hear no disadvantage in making this great amp even more universal by modifying the one i bought and own, and while freely sharing my ideas here everybody here is free to modify or not to modify his amp in the same way, i hope modifying my amp will not be seen as a degradation of the great concept and work of shikada-san as just this concept and clear implementation makes this possible and i love this amp as i love the new possibilities testing and listening to even more tubes now.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks GG, I was not criticizing just wondering if the changes had altered the sonic signature. I think what you have done will give Shikada san a lot of food for thought for future iterations of this amp. I am not a technical person at all so when I see things like Tubes being adapted for use that were never in the original design perimeter I just wondered if that affected the sonics. I am glad it does not but rather just adds flexibility! 

Now you just have to be careful with all those other tubes and the longevity of the tube bases, though I am sure it would not be hard for you to put new ones in if needed.

I really appreciate you pushing the boundaries to see where you can go with this amp. I am left in awe of your capability!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, and what a great hobby for me. i can build my own headphones, explore new possibilities, learn a lot about tubes, woodworking, electronics, drilling and shaping included, i can take pictures, and best of all discussing here and listening to music and relax.
   
  p.s. i think changing the sonic signature of this great amp is something nobody here wants as there is absolutely no need for!


----------



## ianmedium

One of the highlights when I see a new post by you is the thought of I wonder what GG has done now, it keeps the thread alive and exciting I feel so PLEASE KEEP POSTING THEM! 

Hopefully within two weeks I shall be able to contribute more once again as Shikada san hopes to have my modifications done by the end of the month. I have two DF91's to try, the Brimars and the Raytheons and of course firstly the new player so I think the first tubes to go back in will be my favourites and ones I know so well, Mazda DF91 and Phillips DL92!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now you just have to be careful with all those other tubes and the longevity of the tube bases, though I am sure it would not be hard for you to put new ones in if needed.


 

 i don't know if you believe in things like intuition, seeing the future or magic, but we should stop writing about possible problems.
   
  i wrote about contact problems with the 3.5 mm jack and then yours broke. and yesterday you wrote about the tube bases and ............  no need to ask what happened today .......... i had to repair the left channel df91 tube socket!!!!!!
   
  in the future i will be more carefull,  instead of writing 'problem' i will use 'possible point for improvement'....


----------



## ianmedium

Yikes. Ok, This song is perfect and here is the pertinent line from it..

"Well I tell them there's no problem,
Only solutions"


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da69-pu_pqc[/VIDEO]


----------



## woodcans

I continue to enjoy the discussions here.
   
  These are supposedly Brimars, but are not labeled by brand on the box or on the tube. Can anyone chime in? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ianmedium

Hey WC. They are indeed Brimars. I purchased some from the same seller. These are Mil-spec ones. The "AD" signifies they were made in Brimar's Rochester plant in the UK.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hey WC. They are indeed Brimars. I purchased some from the same seller. These are Mil-spec ones. The "AD" signifies they were made in Brimar's Rochester plant in the UK.


 
   
  Thanks Ian! Very happy to hear they are mil-spec. That, and the fact that they showed up unexpectedly (they took a while in shipping) are two very nice surprises.


----------



## ianmedium

they sound lovely as well, just make sure you put a good number of hours on them. Mine really opened up and transformed after about thirty hours.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> One of the highlights when I see a new post by you is the thought of I wonder what GG has done now, it keeps the thread alive and exciting I feel so PLEASE KEEP POSTING THEM!


 
   
  some topics i am thinking of implementing them:

 - a small red status led behind the illuminated front ring to see if the amp is in full or 1s4 / power saving mode
   
  - a small green status led behind the illuminated front ring to see if the amp is switched on /off
   
  - a big capacitor directly connected to the power switch on the side where the cable for the internal power is connected
   
  - a similar switch (the reason i placed the tube type / power save switch on the left side and not in the middle) to switch all led's except the status led's on / off (to save even more power)
   
  - permanently mounted wooden side panels also integrating the colorfly c4 and the option to apply a shoulder strap
   
  - more and better color rings to change the front led's color
   
  - replacement of the front input with chinch and xlr / or additional chinch
   
  - replacement of the impedance switch by a new one (if i find one) with three positions to also have a setting up to 200 ohm
   
  - complete internal recabling of the amp which is then nessesary


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Already a successor to the AK120 !!    http://www.post76.com/wordpress/?p=43207
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just tried the Headphone out of the AK120 with my portable Stax set up. I am very happy to report that it is an exceptionally clean line out. I was easily able to discern different cables with it so this bodes really well for the TU-05/AK120 combo!


----------



## GermanGuy

would be very interested in how this little stax sounds. always had the idea to buy one but no chance here to find one to listen to!


----------



## spkrs01

My TU-05 is arriving lunchtime, approximately 2-3 hours time


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic! It is evening here so I will be waking up to thoughts from you I hope!


----------



## spkrs01

I received the TU-05 late in the afternoon...........
   
  Few observations:-
   
  - definitely more desktop amp than portable/transportable amp in sonic character
  - very much a modern sounding tube amp. What I mean is in the last ten years or so, there has been a convergence in sound signatures, the best SS and Tube amps sounds remarkably similar
  - open and clean sounding, and very accurate of upstream adding very little character to the sonics thus far
  - soundstage width is far better than I anticipated
  - I would have liked a more dense presentation out of the box but I would imagine with burn in and tube rolling, personal preferences can be accommodated
   
  Overall, I am very happy with this purchase and will continue to listen and just generally enjoy the music emanating from the TU-05 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks to Ian for drawing my attention to this amp, and to AnakChan


----------



## ianmedium

Oh, I am so glad your enjoying it!

I agree, it is a modern sounding tube amp. The dense presentation will appear after a few hours, least that is what I found, you will find the sonic landscape packed with detail once the amp burns in a bit.

Also tube rolling will help a bit with this though what tubes has Shikada san put in yours? It looks like he is stocking new amps with lovely mil-spec US tubes which need a good twenty hours or so of burn in to come fully on song, truth be told most of these types of tubes need that, you will find the amp really opens up.

As far as tubes to help go really deep in the mix I find a combination of either Phillips or Mullard in the DL92 and German tubes in the DF91 give a really good balance of weight and detail. Though it has to be said my favourite right now is the Phillips/Mazda combo for absolute detail retrieval but at the same time weight and depth but these are fine tuning, ultimately the amp stays in my experience a very clean amp and also revealing, its the micro details that I love that this amp portrays but not at the expense of the performance as a whole.

The PF's I feel find their natural amplifier home with this amp!

I am so glad your happy with it, wonderful!


----------



## spkrs01

Ian
   
  Thanks very much....
   
  I failed to mention, the immediacy, note weight and the ease of delivery of the TU-05 still maintains the "tube" characteristics


----------



## ianmedium

Immediacy is a great description, in some ways this amp reminds me so much of my old Naim amp from many many years ago in terms of speed and rhythmic prowess.


----------



## spkrs01

I was wondering about the general consensus among users?
   
  Do you guys have the headphones/IEMs plugged in on powering up, or plugged in after powering? And on powering off, do you unplug the Headphones/IEMs first?
   
  Many thanks................


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> I was wondering about the general consensus among users?
> 
> Do you guys have the headphones/IEMs plugged in on powering up, or plugged in after powering? And on powering off, do you unplug the Headphones/IEMs first?
> 
> Many thanks................


 
   
   
  I only plug/unplug headphones/iems into/from a tube amp when the amp is off. I have developed this habit and will likely never break it. Even if the amp builder says it's okay to live plug/unplug. #OCD


----------



## ianmedium

I am glad you asked this question as when I get mine back obviously it will have the new on/off switch arrangement. I was going to adopt the same procedure WC does as I feel it stops any possible surges going to the drivers of the headphone. Thanks WC!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> I only plug/unplug headphones/iems into/from a tube amp when the amp is off. I have developed this habit and will likely never break it. Even if the amp builder says it's okay to live plug/unplug. #OCD


 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am glad you asked this question as when I get mine back obviously it will have the new on/off switch arrangement. I was going to adopt the same procedure WC does as I feel it stops any possible surges going to the drivers of the headphone. Thanks WC!


 
   
   
  Thanks Woodcans!
   
  I am happy to report back there is no power on "thump" with the TU-05, and will happily follow the recommendations as per WC.....................


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats wonderful, nice and silent.

How is it sounding, any differences since first listening?


----------



## spkrs01

Gorgeous Ian......
   
  Height and depth has improved significantly, and it is making my desktop amp slightly flat sounding....not because my desktop amp _is. _It is just the TU-05 brings about such a palpable and full bodied images.
   
  Women vocals are sublime, there is such tonal purity in the upper mids/lower trebles....................


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats wonderful, I am so happy that your enjoying it. I think we have all got somewhat of a bargain in this amp!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh thats wonderful, I am so happy that your enjoying it. I think we have all got somewhat of a bargain in this amp!


 
   
  I actually think it is a bargain relative to it's sonic performance.........


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - where did you buy your mullard dl92 - or anybody else here knows a good source - nothing on ebay ?!


----------



## TIMITS

Is this what you are after GG?  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3S4-DL92-CV820-MULLARD-NOS-/260765283638


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





timits said:


> Is this what you are after GG?  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3S4-DL92-CV820-MULLARD-NOS-/260765283638


 
  thanks a lot - ordered four, so now i am complete i think. i really wonder that ebay.com.au articles are not listed when you use ebay.de with "show products world wide".


----------



## ianmedium

GG, glad you got them. I will reply soon to your PM, it has been a bit busy and I want to reply in depth.

As to the ebay listing, what I do is look on other countries listings and then cut and past the item identification number into the search on my countries ebay listing that way you can then do the transaction through your countries one, it helps with shipping details I find. I also always ask if they will ship to me even if they say they do not ship international. I find a polite request usually does the trick!

And the ones Timits showed are the ones I got many months ago, a great seller to do business with.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - nice to hear from you - great that i got the same tubes - they were not to find at ebay.de (thanks timits i got them). i totally lost count and overview about my now more than 100 tubes, but i thought about the total time and cost of ownership, and using this amp, maybe a desktop version and the TU-06 (i am sure to buy one sooner or later), i think i now have enough tubes for the next 30 years, which in my experience with other equipment is a realistic lifetime for an amp!


----------



## ianmedium

You certainly have taken the title of tube king GG!

I can't show it right now as I can't seem to copy images from facebook on the iPad and then put them on here but when I get home I will share an image of my finished amp!
Shikada San just posted as picture of the amp with the green LED's and I m use say I am so glad I chose to do this!

Now, hopefully by this time next week I will be listening to it once more!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You certainly have taken the title of tube king GG!
> 
> I can't show it right now as I can't seem to copy images from facebook on the iPad and then put them on here but when I get home I will share an image of my finished amp!
> Shikada San just posted as picture of the amp with the green LED's and I m use say I am so glad I chose to do this!
> ...


 
   
  Would love to see the green tubes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
The TU-05 is very addictive. I have been listening on and off all day.......and can literally hear it opening up, by the hour!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Agh, I did not go for the green tubes in the end, it would have meant the amp board having to be rebuilt and I just did not want to take Shikada sans time away from building new amps. He is a one man band and time is money so I stuck with orange for the tubes. My idea is for the amp to look retro. As a child all the amps I remember had Orange tube glow and green LED's for the on off switch, kinda harks back to those days.

It's amazing to hear how the amp opens up before your very ears, have you tried the RWA 120 with it yet?

Oh, and I see Shikada San now uses an AK100 with the amp!


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Agh, I did not go for the green tubes in the end, it would have meant the amp board having to be rebuilt and I just did not want to take Shikada sans time away from building new amps. He is a one man band and time is money so I stuck with orange for the tubes. My idea is for the amp to look retro. As a child all the amps I remember had Orange tube glow and green LED's for the on off switch, kinda harks back to those days.
> 
> It's amazing to hear how the amp opens up before your very ears, have you tried the RWA 120 with it yet?
> 
> Oh, and I see Shikada San now uses an AK100 with the amp!


 
   
  Not yet...just letting RWAK120S burn in a little to settle on the Wagnus S.......
   
  The "green hornet" very cool Ian


----------



## ianmedium

I love the "Green Hornet" nomenclature! From now on my amp shall be called.. "The Green Hornet"! 

And talking of green, just got home so here is the picture as promised!



I think because the photo is taken real close up it looks white but looking at the smaller image on my desk top it is definitely an erie green glow.. Love it!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - as you have tested the bias batteries - how many are used - four or five?


----------



## ianmedium

GG, there were three in mine.


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I love the "Green Hornet" nomenclature! From now on my amp shall be called.. "The Green Hornet"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That is fantastic Ian! I can't wait to see a pic that includes the orange glow of the tubes as well as the green from the volume, I am sure it is going to be killer!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay - at the moment i am thinking of a bias switch that could easily be provided (even with other batteries) to have one, two, three ... batteries in line, so setting the bias voltage to one to n time the voltage of one battery if there are n batteries.
   
  there are some pin compatible to dl92 tubes with -4.5V to -5V voltage.
   
  i will send shikada-san an email to get the infomation which grid and anode voltage is applied to the dl92 (or just measure it) and more important which maximal current in total the amps internal 1.4V heater power regulator / stage can provide.
   
  if the amp can provide enough current (500 mA) at least with power supply, the dl93 tubes could be used, they have a maximum output power of up to 0.6 watt (but also depends on the grid and anode voltage) , so it would be worth to try or maybe possible to connect the amp to high efficent loudspeakers!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> okay - at the moment i am thinking of a bias switch that could easily be provided (even with other batteries) to have one, two, three ... batteries in line, so setting the bias voltage to one to n time the voltage of one battery if there are n batteries.
> 
> there are some pin compatible to dl92 tubes with -4.5V to -5V voltage.
> 
> ...




GG, that would be amazing to have a bias pot of some sort, though I remember after 7 months use the batteries showed no signs of use and that is with a heck of a lot of tube rolling in that time! I think the next thing your going to have to create is a new case for the amp so you have a full sized desktop version!



woodcans said:


> That is fantastic Ian! I can't wait to see a pic that includes the orange glow of the tubes as well as the green from the volume, I am sure it is going to be killer!




Thanks mate, I am so looking forward to it coming home, you would not believe how much.. Now, must check what time it is in Japan, is it morning there yet!


----------



## GermanGuy

Before posting impressions of tubes only compatible with a modification or the COMPATIBILITY AND POWERSAVE MOD i posted on page 121 of this thread, i post this lists to be sure that everybody is informed about full compatiblility or compatibility after modification for the different tube types. here only the 7pin socket compatible tubes are listed:
   
 TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY LIST:   
 DF91 STAGE:   

 *tube* *same type* *heater voltage* *mA* *compatible (if)* *powersave mode* *remark* DF91 1T4, W17, 1K2, 1F3 1.4V  50mA yes no tested 1T4T 1T4SF 1.4V  25mA yes no tested DF904 1U4 1.4V  50mA yes no tested DF96 1AJ4, 1F33, EP202 1.4V  25mA yes no tested DF97 1AN5 1.4V  25mA pin 4 and 5 connected no tested 1F34   1.2V  ? heater voltage resistor no not tested yet
   
   
 DL92 STAGE:   

 *tube* *same type* *heater voltage* *mA* *compatible (if)* *powersave mode* *remark*   DL92 3S4, VT-174, CV820 1.4V  2x50mA yes yes tested   3S4T   1.4V  2x25mA yes yes tested   DL91 1S4 1.4V  100mA pin one disconnected no tested   1L33   1.4V  50mA pin one disconnected no tested


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thanks mate, I am so looking forward to it coming home, you would not believe how much.. Now, must check what time it is in Japan, is it morning there yet!


 
   
   
  I can understand. Listening with this amp has become my nightly ritual. I become quite grumpy when I can't enjoy it on a daily nightly basis!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> GG, that would be amazing to have a bias pot of some sort, though I remember after 7 months use the batteries showed no signs of use and that is with a heck of a lot of tube rolling in that time! I think the next thing your going to have to create is a new case for the amp so you have a full sized desktop version!
> Thanks mate, I am so looking forward to it coming home, you would not believe how much.. Now, must check what time it is in Japan, is it morning there yet!


 

 i thought of this, but a potentiometer would result in a continous flow of current limiting the lifetime of the batteries, just a switch świtching between one battery cell, two battery cells, three battery cells,i.e 1,5 Volt, 3.0 Volt, 4.5 Volt or whatever voltage the batteries used at the moment have.
   
  hope you will receive your amp soon!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I am going to pin that in post #3, thanks for taking the time and effort to make that!

WC, I am so happy your enjoying the amp, the closer we get to the music the better eh!


----------



## GermanGuy

after having modified my amp something remarkable happened. i started to listen to the amp with the RFT DF97 - Philips DL92 combo and really was blown away because of the unbelievable precision, detail and micro detail, texture and a clearly increased soundstage width and especially depth.
   
  at first i thought it must have been a result of the modification itself using the dl92 in power safe mode so resulting in a better separation between the df91 and the dl92 stage heating power lines.
   
  after having spent two days of listening the amazing result was, that the RFT DF97 was responsible for this changes:
   

   
   
  The RFT DF97 has an amazing level of detail and fine detail and a soundstage width and especially depth to dream of.
   
  i then tried different dl92 or compatible tubes with the following results:
   
  The RFT DF97 - Philips DL92 combo is the absolute dream set when it comes to soundstage, detail, bass and bass texture. i never heard something like that.
   
  this combo has a level of resolving the music that is unbelievable. each single instrument, voice, string has its own dimension, soundstage ,attack, decay, space around up to a level you could measure the size and distance. the only problem of this combo and this is the only problem of the RFT DF97 that at high level the sound and the highs can get slightly harsh, but layering, imaging, bass, bass depth and texture are exceptional.
   
  This combo is wonderfull for voices, strings, classical music, but also listening to pink floyd, the wall (i never heard this recording so 3D like and real) is pure fun. the presentation is so full of details that it really forces you a little bit to listen to, activ listening is needed, not relaxed sounding due to the attention needed, but in any other aspect a real step up on the ladder of sound quality.
   
  i tested my usual dl92 standard tubes and while bass texture is best of best with the Philils DL92 one could classify the tubes as follows in combination with the RFT DF97:
   
  Philips DL92 - great bass texture, slightly warmer sounding than the others, but not warm like the Mullard-Phillips Combo
   
  Tung-Sol mil-spec DL92 - Just in the middle, neutral to slightly bright, slightly less soundstage especially width, exceptional detail and high resolving
   
  Tesla 1L33 - more on the bright side of sound, moving all the properties more to the midrange and highs - higly analytical - depending on the music slightly harsh at high volume, less bass and bass texture
   
  a very fine and detailed sounding combo is also the RFT DF97 - Siemens DL92 combo.
   
  i testes also some 1s4 tubes with rather average results, but today i got two PHILCO 1S4:
   

   
  The RFT DF97 - PHILCO 1S4 combo is a real dream set, because it has all the properties of the Mullard DF91 - Philips DL92 combo (slightly less bass texture) but is a warm sounding combo and at the same time the first warm, beautiful and relaxing sounding combo with nevertheless no missing detail, fine detail, bite, attack and sparkle / highs and this great soundstage width and especially depth.
   
  to be on the safe side i bought in total now eight RFT DF97 and one additional PHILCO, now having three of them with this special cardbox with the old fashioned font used.
   
  can't wait to listen to the RFT DF97 - Mullard DL92 combo!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> I was wondering about the general consensus among users?
> 
> Do you guys have the headphones/IEMs plugged in on powering up, or plugged in after powering? And on powering off, do you unplug the Headphones/IEMs first?
> 
> Many thanks................


 

 before plugging in or unplugging the headphone i just turn the volume to zero / minimum.
   
  if you switch the amp off before unplugging a heaphone and then again switch the amp on there is firstly the risk to generate a burst signal on the headphone out, and secondly the decrease of lifetime of electronic parts, especially tubes and integrated circuits is correlated with the number of power on / power off cycles.
   
  and as the amp has output transformers between tubes and headphone, the voltage without signal must be (and is) 0 volt , it's just physics, a tranformer can only transform ac signals into ac output voltage, not dc or nothing.
   
  but normally when i stop listening i just switch the amp off, and on when i want to listen to music, no need to always unplug the headphone first, my standard headphone or the headphone i want to listen to is always plugged in until i have decided to listen to another one (i have i think sixteen or seventeen, something like that, different headphones and iem's).


----------



## woodcans

Dedicated to Ian and his green and orange Tu-05:


----------



## ianmedium

Oh Man, that is wonderful, cheers WC!

GG, that sounds like one heck of a combination of tubes!


----------



## GermanGuy

Just received 7 x Orion 3S4T - after 2 months of searching for this type of tube.
   
  i hope they sound exceptional, because the 3S4T needs only half the power of a dl92 / 3S4 standard tube, and using the 3S4T in powersave mode it needs only one quarter of the power normally needed for the heater:
   
  Standard Tube Set:
   
*2x DF91 + 2x DL92 *= 2 x 50 mA + 2 x 100 mA = *300 mA *for tube heating
   
  "Lowest Power Needed" - Tube Set:
*2x DF96 + 2x 3S4T (in powersave mode)* = 2 x 25 mA + 2 x 25 mA = *100 mA* for tube heating
   
  This means you need just one third of the power for heating compared to a standard TU-05 with the standard tubes and without the powersave mod (or pin 1 of the 3s4(t) cutted) !!!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on these ones!

Just a question for those who purchased the "stamp" Brimars, how quickly did they get to you? He shipped mine on Monday so hopefully they will be here around the same time as the amp!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> after having modified my amp something remarkable happened. i started to listen to the amp with the RFT DF97 - Philips DL92 combo and really was blown away because of the unbelievable precision, detail and micro detail, texture and a clearly increased soundstage width and especially depth.
> 
> at first i thought it must have been a result of the modification itself using the dl92 in power safe mode so resulting in a better separation between the df91 and the dl92 stage heating power lines.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very interesting for me because, for some reasons, *every Combo that I prefer always includes some Philips DL92 !*  I Don't know why  ?
   
*Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92, being my prefered combo so far ...except that I find the Telefunken very sensible to "titling" !   *does someone experience the same ?* *
   
*So, **RFT DF97 - Philips DL92 combo might be "my" dream set ? *
   
   
*--> GemanGuy, tell me* : *are the **Lorenz df96 <-> Tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo  and  **Mullards DF91/1T4 <-> Tung-sol ken rad dl92 combo still your "best sets", or... have they be replaced by the **valvo df91 red label - tung-sol mil-spec dl92* combo  or .... more recently by *this new **RFT DF97 - Philips DL92 combo  or.... the even more recent  *RFT DF97 - PHILCO 1S4 ?  





   
  You really have a lot of "dream sets".... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or, during your research, does each new "dream set" replace the old "dream set"  ?  could you classify those "dream set" for me ... I get lost ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
*--> which one would you keept if you could only keept one ? *


----------



## ianmedium

For me too the Phillips DL92 is my go to DL92, it has the depth and weight of the Mullards but with a little more detail and dynamics. I am finding my favorite combination so far in terms of sheer musical enjoyment is the Phillips/Mazda combo.

I too have found like GG I have favorites, I find it a moveable feast though as it depends on the mood I am in when listening. Sometimes I am in the mood for slightly darker tonal textures so the Mullards come to the for, sometimes light and airy and my German tubes enter the picture but for overall it has to be so far the Phillips/ Mazda that treads the fine line between extremes.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> For me too the Phillips DL92 is my go to DL92, it has the depth and weight of the Mullards but with a little more detail and dynamics. I am finding my favorite combination so far in terms of sheer musical enjoyment is the Phillips/Mazda combo.
> 
> I too have found like GG I have favorites, I find it a moveable feast though as it depends on the mood I am in when listening. Sometimes I am in the mood for slightly darker tonal textures so the Mullards come to the for, sometimes light and airy and my German tubes enter the picture but for overall it has to be so far the Phillips/ Mazda that treads the fine line between extremes.


 
   
  Phillips/Mazda combo your prefered combo ?  I thought that it was Philips/Mullard DF91 !
   
  I Am looking forward testing my Philips DL92 with those "very special" Mullard DF91 that I have on order.  Indeed I found a set of 2 "Mullard WITH tiny holes" : 
   

   
   
   
   
   
  PS : Are the Mazda hard to find ?


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> They do both DL92 and DF91. Mullards go really well with these tubes as do Phillips in either stage but I think my favorites are Mullard or Phillips DL92/Radiotechnique DF91


 
   
  Ian, are those " RT  1T4 "  the same as the Radiotechnique DF91 that you recommend ?


----------



## ianmedium

As I said the sound preference depends on the mood I am in, I really like the Mullards in the DF91 stage, they are to my ears a bit more solid sounding where as the Mazda's to my ears have more air and sweetness but I would recommend the Mullards any day, lovely tubes and remember something I said way back and will repeat here again.

The ultimate best is the one you like the most rather than what I like. Seeing as these are all pretty cheap I think it fun to experiment and find your sound, that is why I always try to say "for my tastes" when I mention tubes

Those are the Radiotechniques. I really like the sound of French tubes, they have a sweetness to them balanced with air and depth which make them a great all round tube. If you cannot find the Mazda then the Ciftie is identical in sound.

I keep seeing that Mullard with the holes in Andy said his friend who owns Mullard magic said there is no sound difference between them and the non holed variety but I do love the look, if he had two I would have pounced on them!

Lastly, there are sound differences between tubes but I want to emphasize that for me it is more about the different icing colour on the cake rather than the cake itself.

All of the tubes including the stock tubes.. Especially the stock tubes Shikada San now ships with the amp, are lovely sounding tubes, changing them is just the ability to tailor the last ounce of sound to your personal requirements. For me it's like equalization without buggering up the frequencies!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - i can not answer your question, but i always have mentioned excellent combos as dream set (most neutral, for rock, ...) and this time .. because of the  sound stage or the rft df97 - philco 1s4 because it's a  warm and relaxing sound without missing bite, highs, detail.
   
  i never have listened to a fostex th900, so if you like the mullard philips combo as ianmedium does, you may like the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo. the best thing is if you compare my impressions of a tube combo with your impression of the same combo, so finding the general difference between my and your sound preferences. i think i prefer a slightly less warm sound, so when describing a tube combo as to warm sounding for me it may just beeing the right one for you.
   
  and ianmedium is absolutely right, it's also a question of your mood, i often change tubes depending on that.


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, there is a seller always selling 8 or 16 radiotechnique dl92 but you have to bid for, but after i sent this seller an email, now on ebay he also sells sets of four rt dl92 for about 12 euro. i already have ordered four tubes.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on these ones!
> 
> Just a question for those who purchased the "stamp" Brimars, how quickly did they get to you? He shipped mine on Monday so hopefully they will be here around the same time as the amp!


 

 i think the brimars needed two weeks until arrived.
   
  the rft df97 - orion 3s4t (in powersave mode) combo is really nice sounding, unspectacular, detailed, spacious, bass is slightly less powerfull, the combo may be not that recommended for a bass orgy when in powersave mode, but a great allrounder, you will miss nothing, no harshness, relaxing, you can listen for hours, sounds great and is excellent for low volume listening.
   
  in general all dl92 i tested in power save mode have slightly more soundstage and cleaner sound but then at the same time slightly less bass and bass power and impact. switching between normal and powersave mode is like switching between a good 3 way loudspeaker and a more audiophile british 2 way monitor / loudspeaker like my proac tablette.
   
  but not to forget, at the moment i listen to dire straits, love over gold, and while the combo is great sounding (3s4t in powersave mode, only one heater part on) it needs just one third of the power for heating than a standard tube set, only 100mA in total for all four tubes instead of 300mA, so highly recommended for portable use, i think the runtime could at least be doubled, will measure this next weekend.
   
  edit:
   
  after now more than four hours of burn-in the orion 3s4t and so the combo has nicely settled. i am at the moment listening to jennifer warnes - famous blue raincoat - this time in normal mode, no powersave, and this really makes a big difference for the bass.
   
  bass impact, depth and texture is greatly improved (at the cost of 50mA), but even now only half the power needed for heating in comparison to a standard tube set while playing in at least in the same leaque as other top combos but outstanding soundstage, imaging, texture, detail!
   
  highly recommended tube combo and i think this combo herewith will be declared as my standard / universal 'to go' tube combo with superior sound AND great power saving potential.


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, to have a real estimation of the runtime of the amp with different tube combos i opened the amp, desoldered the plus pole of the battery to connect a multimeter to measure the real current needed while music was playing at medium level and calculated the runtime based on shikada-san's information of about seven hours with a standard tube set:
   
  df91 - dl92 - 240 mA - 7 hours
  df96 - dl92 - 220mA - 8 hours
  df97 - 3s4t - 215 mA - 8 hours
   
  dl92 / 3s4t in powersave mode:
   
  df97 - dl92 - 140 mA - 12 hours
  df97 - 3s4t - 140 mA - 12 hours
   
  - the power consumption measured is nearly independent of the volume of the music
  - a significant part of the power consumption is needed for grid and anode voltage and current
   
  at the moment i wonder if the orion 3s4t are really 3s4t types, but i seems so as the results and differences with the 1l33 are similar small.
   
  so if you want a runtime of about 12 hours (nevertheless a significant improvement) you can achieve this using df96 and dl92 tubes cutting pin 1 of the dl92 tubes (good to own at least four of the same type and manufacturer when doing that).


----------



## ianmedium

That is a significant improvement on run time!


----------



## spkrs01

Sonically sublime RWAK 120-S sourcing the TU-05


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ianmedium

Now THAT is a portable set up!!! I can only begin to imagine how that sounds though I hope in the next week I will get close to it's sound with my stock AK120! Congratulations on an outstanding set up!


----------



## bmichels

Still hesitating myself to go for a RWAK120-S or to keept my RWAK100 and wait for the successor to the AK120...(bigger screen, around 1500 to 1600 dollar...)
   
  In the mean time, can you tell me if the original headphone 1/8 plug on the top of the RWAK120-S is still operational or only useable for optical out ? 
   
  And last...
   
  a nice stamp!  You guys are not the only one receiving tubes with stamps on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *This one is a PHILIPS DL92.*


----------



## bmichels

Who will start the TUR-06 tube rolling thread... ?


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> Who will start the TUR-06 tube rolling thread... ?


Sadly I don't have enough tubes, and it may be a little less fun since there's only a pair tubes to this hybrid amp. Unlike the TU-05b where there are greater possibilities with 2xpairs.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Sadly I don't have enough tubes, and it may be a little less fun since there's only a pair tubes to this hybrid amp. Unlike the TU-05b where there are greater possibilities with 2xpairs.


 
   
if you don't have any spare Voltage Stage tube, by curiosity you can swap with the 1T4/1U4 that were shipped with your TU-05 ... just to see if you can hear any difference in sound


----------



## GermanGuy

today i got two NEC 1T4T from Japan!
   
  i gave them three hours of burn-in at the moment listening to the NEC 1T4T - Philips DL92 combo. it's to early to write final impressions, but even now i can say that it is a very open, spacious and transparent sounding combo with a high level of detail and nice texture, clean bass but not overly warm sounding like the mullard df91 - philips dl92 combo.


----------



## GermanGuy

My updated tube inventory list:
   
*DF91 / 1T4:* 2x ultron - 4x telefunken - 4x valvo - 2x siemens - 2x lorenz - 2x radiotechnique - 2x rsd - 4x mullard - 4x brimar - 2x valvo red label
   
*1T4T:* 2x NEC
   
*1U4 / DF904:* 2x rca - 3x telefunken mil spec - 2x telefunken - 2x haltron - 1x jan - 1x sylvania
   
*DF92:* 4x mazda
   
*DF96:* 2x lorenz - 2x philips - 2x rsd made by rft - 2x national
   
*DF97:* 8x RFT
   
*1F34:* 4x tesla
   
*DL92 / 3S4:* 2x ultron - 4x telefunken - 4x valvo - 2x siemens - (6+4) x tung-sol mil spec - 4x mullard - 4x radiotechnique - 4x rca radiotron - 2x GE
   
*1L33:* 4x tesla
   
*3S4T:* 7x orion
   
*DL91 / 1S4:* 4x tungsram - 1x union - 3x philco - 2x rca - 1x standard electric
   
*DL61:* 4x lorenz


----------



## bmichels

GermanGuy have fou finaly listened  to the RFT DF97 - Mullard DL92 combo!


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Still hesitating myself to go for a RWAK120-S or to keept my RWAK100 and wait for the successor to the AK120...(bigger screen, around 1500 to 1600 dollar...)
> 
> 
> In the mean time, can you tell me if the original headphone 1/8 plug on the top of the RWAK120-S is still operational or only useable for optical out ?
> ...




Now that is beautiful! This stamp thing is gaining ground, I am trying to find out what is behind it all. I think Andy's friend is right, a duty of some sort!


----------



## GermanGuy

UPDATED TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY LIST:  
DF91 STAGE:  

*tube**same type**heater voltage**mA**compatible (if)**powersave mode**remark**DF91**1T4, W17, 1K2, 1F3*1.4V 50mAyes, standard tubenotested1T4T1T4SF, DF961.4V 25mAyes, derived typenotested*DF904**1U4*1.4V 50mAyes, standard tubenotestedDF961AJ4, 1F33, 1T4SF, EP2021.4V 25mAyes, derived typenotestedDF971AN51.4V 25mApin 4 and 5 connectednotested1F34 1.2V 30mAheater voltage resistornonot tested yetDF921L4, CV1758, 1F21.4V 50mAyesnotestedDF61 1.25V 25mAheater voltage resistor, tube socket adapternonot yet tested
  
  
DL92 STAGE:  

*tube**same type**heater voltage**mA**compatible (if)**powersave mode**remark* *DL92**3S4, VT-174, CV820*1.4V 2x50mAyes, standard tubeyestested 3S4T 1.4V 2x25mAyes, derived typeyestested DL911S41.4V 1x100mApin one disconnectednotested 1L33 1.4V 1x50mApin one disconnectednotested DL933A4, 2P3, CV8071.4V 2x100mAamp can provide 2x100mA and enough power for anodeyesnot yet tested, different grid and anode voltage 
  
 (*) tube - *TYPE* - type bold blue means - standard tube
 (*) tested means - the tube will work, you can listen to music, no distortion etc. - there is no guarantee that tube bias is correct for a tube tested - wrong bias may result in less lifetime.
 (*) standard tube means - tube type the amp was designed for
 (*) derived type means - derived from the standard tube, usually for heating with half the current


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> GermanGuy have fou finaly listened  to the RFT DF97 - Mullard DL92 combo!


 

 i have not received the mullard dl92 up to now (listed all received and ordered tubes together in one list).


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Very interesting for me because, for some reasons, *every Combo that I prefer always includes some Philips DL92 !*  I Don't know why  ?
> 
> *Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92, being my prefered combo so far ...except that I find the Telefunken very sensible to "titling" !   *does someone experience the same ?* *
> 
> ...


 

 whatever you use as df91, i think the dl92's could be classified as follows:
   
  philips dl92 - warm, textured, relaxing
  tung-sol mil spec dl92 - neutral, detailed, precise
  tesla 1L33 - bright, analytical
   
  i don't know if it is just a matter of taste that you and ianmedium prefer the philips, but at least as ianmedium uses a t5p definetely brighter sounding than my DIY grado style headphone which has a much better bass extension (i can compare this as i also have a t5p) maybe it's the combination of amp AND headphone because often i find the one step less warm sounding dl92 tube better sounding.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I think your spot on!

I grew up in England and I don't know if it is the same in other countries but but I remember that system matching is so important and that is what I have done with my set up. The T5P's are very clear an open window on to what is being given them.

I like this in loudspeakers and headphones. What I do then is select amplification that allows that to shine but also balances it out with warmth and emotion and for me my preference is this way around rather than an analytical amp with warm speakers or headphones. Not saying my way is right and the other ways are wrong, just that it was how it was taught to me as a child learning about HiFi and I like doing it that way.

So I would rather tune in some warmth with tubes.

I think this is the most important reason the T5P's are so maligned, they are fed either inferior files, source or amp and they won't take prisoners. However, feed them a good source/amp or ideally both and they are for me the best headphones I have used in over 33 years of headphone listening as they are supremely faithful to what they are fed.

I think that is why I love Wilson speakers, they are very very similar in that respect.

So the balance for me is a warmer tube to underpin and then the more airy tube in the gain stage to give sparkle and life. But as you point out GG, with headphones that are warmer that would not be a good choice. For instance when I had the LCD's I much preferred the radiotechnique in the DL section and Lorenz or Siemens in the DF section.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Now that is beautiful! This stamp thing is gaining ground, I am trying to find out what is behind it all. I think Andy's friend is right, a duty of some sort!


 

 i think we should start to send us tubes by just putting a stamp and an address label on the tube!
   
  a long time ago there was a guy in germany (not GG) sending things like a cigarette, a piece of bread or a cleanex with a stamp and his address directly applied or written to himself by the Deutsche Post. there was a funny article about this published in a german magazine, but best of all nearly all things and even the cigarette were delivered without any damage!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, it's always the whole chain!


----------



## ianmedium

In the old days of mail in the UK one simply folded the sheet of paper one wrote on and then addressed the blank side and sealed it with wax!


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, i can't wait to hear that you have moved back to europe because i would be really happy then if i could send you my DIY grado style headphone to get a real expert / second opinion about its sound as i like it more than both my t5p and my hd800!


----------



## ianmedium

I would love to hear it.

I have this thing about HiFi though. I try not to say one thing is better than the other (of the same price point and purpose) as for me unless there is a fundamental design flaw I love that there are different sounding things out there. It allows us to design our system to our tastes I feel and I have always felt that music should be a personal thing. I know all the artists I work with love their albums to sound a certain way but they love even more how individuals interpret their albums. They want their listeners to think and formulate their own opinions on their music.

I must admit only once have I been happy with the HD800, It was being fed a powerful DIY tube amp and it sounded very nice but other than that I have not enjoyed the way they present music, for me they are not an open window, just a glare filled one! I much prefer the HD600 over them.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> whatever you use as df91, i think the dl92's could be classified as follows:
> 
> philips dl92 - warm, textured, relaxing
> tung-sol mil spec dl92 - neutral, detailed, precise
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the clarification between those 3 tubes.
   
  And, right now, listening in the dark to PinkFloyd "shine on your crazy diamond", I can reconfirm that  *Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92 *is definitively ( So far) my prefered combo (with my TH900).
   

   
   
But... more tests soon since I have on order: RTF DF97,  Mullard DF91 (with holes !) and  Mulard DF96 (yellow print)
   
 
   
   
Those Mullard DF91 *with the holes *will look very good associated with my Philips DL92 *With the stamps. *





   
   
   
So I am anxiuos to test   *Mullard DF91 / Philips DL92*  as well as  *RTF DF97 / Philips DL92 * and...
   
I will give a last chance to the *Tung-sol ken rad dl92 *by testing them associated with the*  **Mullards DF91*
   
  but as for the *Mulard DF96* (yellow printing)... I have no Idea with what Power stage tube to test them ? Any one tested the Mulard DF96 already ?


----------



## smial1966

The HD800 is undoubtedly a very unique headphone in that it strips bare recordings to reveal musical sub-textures and recording nuances that are not ordinarily unmasked by less transparent cans. Apparently brilliant in the right setting, in my experience the HD800 has always sounded somewhat bright and artificial to my analogue ears.

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## bmichels

Seen On RedWineAudio Facebook :
  " [size=12.727272033691406px]Coming soon - RWAK120-B... that's right, a RWAK120-S modification with added 4-pin, true balanced line out jack!"[/size]

   
  OK... no real interest when associated with the TU-05, but... this upgrade race makes thing obsolete very very fast !  So,  I believe I will wait a little more for the successor of the AK120 (Bigger screen, 1200/1500$...) and kept enjoying my RWAK100 in the mean time...


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> The HD800 is undoubtedly a very unique headphone in that it strips bare recordings to reveal musical sub-textures and recording nuances that are not ordinarily unmasked by less transparent cans. Apparently brilliant in the right setting, in my experience the HD800 has always sounded somewhat bright and artificial to my analogue ears.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.




Thats exactly my findings Andy. I think it perfect for the studio but like so many studio monitor headphones I have used I would not want to use them for pleasure!


----------



## bmichels

very nice Album...


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Seen On RedWineAudio Facebook :
> " [size=12.727272033691406px]Coming soon - RWAK120-B... that's right, a RWAK120-S modification with added 4-pin, true balanced line out jack!"[/size]
> 
> 
> ...




You know, I think one can wait and wait. If you wait for the successor of the 120 and year down the road there will be another successor! I just feel at some point one has to jump in, thats what I did and I am absolutely sure something will come along in six months and best it but that is life.

For me the main reason was higher resolution playback both in 24/176,192 and DSD. Funny thing is the music I am enjoying the most on the 120 is CD. The other fascinating thing with the 120 is that I find FLAC to be as acceptable as wav, my previous preference so I now I am converting my files to FLAC as it means I can get more music on the player and I can enjoy album art once more!


----------



## bmichels

Ian, you are right, something better will always be coming "soon "...
   
  Different subjet:  *DAMPING TECHNIQUES*:
   
  A month ago,there was a lot of talk here about damping techniques and sonic improvement associated:  *Damping cones, heavy Wood Plate, heavy door stopper, block of concrete*....  and now nobody talk about them any more !!
   
  --> Have you abandoned those torture devices or are you still using them ?  If they are still used, could you please tell me each of you what solution you have ended with and the level of sonic improvement provided.
   
  Indeed, so far I still use my TU-O5 in his leather case because I really like the look and protection that the leather case provide and the convenience of the front pocket for my RWAL100... but I hope I am not missing a Gigantic sonic improvement by doing so  !


----------



## ianmedium

I was in mid stream with experimenting with supports and such and then my amp had to go back as you know. Once it is back here I will continue. I have a thick piece of plywood I purchased the day my amp broke so I have not tried it yet. My idea is attach oak feet to the plywood with blu-tac. This will give a little elastomer type isolation. This will then rest on the slab of granite I have. The amp will rest on three large Oak feet which will directly rest on the plywood. Lots of different materials to take away stray vibrations from the Amp.


I would imagine Andy's fancy isolation devices have arrived by now, hopefully he will chime in with his thoughts on them!

Like the tube rolling the sonic improvements are small but worthwhile if you can be bothered. I would not say one is losing out too much by not doing them but it is fun and in my case cheap so why not try!


----------



## GermanGuy

instead of breakfast i had some tube salad this morning:
   

   
  to also enjoy tube salad 'to go' i now use the box my t5p was delivered with as lunch box:


----------



## rudi0504

germanguy said:


> instead of breakfast i had some tube salad this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gratuliere fuer den Roehren Kolektionen
It ist wunderschoen den Rohren Kolektionen
Congrats For Your Tube collection
It is beautiful looking Your Tube collection


----------



## GermanGuy

the morning was rather boring so i decided to start with the implementation of a new modification, and while it's really prototype status the basic ideas behind and how to do it can be seen, so
   
  dear thread members, here it is!
   
 THE TU-05 WOODEN SIDE PANEL MOD   
  first of all i think it is nice looking to have wooden side panels, but secondly if you make the side panels slightly larger than the amp, it is like an integrated cradle or stand, it protects the amp from all sides, and as i used the same wood as for my base, some damping is included.
   
  the wooden side panels are really in their prototype state, a lot of drilling, cutting, shaping and polishing has to be done to make them perfect, and the holders for a shoulder strap have to be made, so at the moment missing. also i want to integrate nuts in one side panel to be able to mount (or unmount) feets or damper feets when needed or wanted.
   
  front view:
   

   
  rear view:
   

   
  side view:
   

   
  i cut a stencil out of a piece of cardboard, measured the position and sizes of the holes to be drilled or shaped drawing everything on the stencil, then i used two screw clambs to press stencil and the two wood plates together to drill the holes directly through the stencil:
   

   
  here the parts after drilling the holes:
   

   
  the wooden side panels can easily be applied by just removing the four outer screws on both sides of the amp and then using longer ones (M2, 16 mm here) to assemble the side panels:
   

   
detailed view:
   

   
  a lot of woodworking left to be done, but you can see how to do it, so much fun doing the same!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Gratuliere fuer den Roehren Kolektionen
> It ist wunderschoen den Rohren Kolektionen
> Congrats For Your Tube collection
> It is beautiful looking Your Tube collection


 

 wow, it's the first time i see the thread starter posting here since i started posting, so welcome back!
   
  hope you enjoy all the posts and ideas posted by the thread members (and sometimes me)!


----------



## rudi0504

germanguy said:


> wow, it's the first time i see the thread starter posting here since i started posting, so welcome back!
> 
> hope you enjoy all the posts and ideas posted by the thread members (and sometimes me)!




I like to see all Your briliant Idea Here In TU - 05 thread , Without you and Ian This thread is not so Life like now .

I am quiet because as thread starter not buy TU - 05 
The reason i have already desktop Tube amp from Germany T+ A and My works a Lot of Mobile to control My carpenters , thats why i buy many portable gears


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I too have found like GG I have favorites, *I find it a moveable feast* though as it depends on the mood I am in when listening. Sometimes I am in the mood for slightly darker tonal textures so the Mullards come to the for, sometimes light and airy and my German tubes enter the picture but for overall it has to be so far the Phillips/ Mazda that treads the fine line between extremes.


 

 could not agree more! and after looking for the translation for 'feast' - the ceremony of choosing the headphone and tubes of the day to listen to music in the evening or at night is like selecting the menue and wine for dinner.


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I like to see all Your briliant Idea Here In TU - 05 thread , Without you and Ian This thread is not so Life like now .
> 
> I am quiet because as thread starter not buy TU - 05
> 
> ...


 
   
  yes, i had a quick view on your much more than only impressive  inventory list and was wondering not to find the tu-05 listed, but the T+A tube amps .. wow, absolutely clear then not needing a second desktop like sounding tube amp!
   
  thanks a lot for your appreciation especially of ianmedium's and my participation here, i feel really honored!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> could not agree more! and after looking for the translation for 'feast' - the ceremony of choosing the headphone and tubes of the day to listen to music in the evening or at night is like selecting the menue and wine for dinner.


 
   
  So, now GG, you know your next BIG development :    *A multi tubes supports with tubes selection by a rotary switch*.  




   
   
  No more unplug/replug of the tubes, just rotate the 2 switch to change tubes (one for selection of the voltage tubes and one for selection of the power tubes) !!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> So, now GG, you know your next BIG development :    *A multi tubes supports with tubes selection by a rotary switch*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  as you may have seen i posted this idea some time ago, really. but i will wait to implement this until my microprocessor controlled self learning universal player and id3 tag interface board with automatic mood detection sensor and rfid chip interface for auto tube detection and internet interface for missing recordings is ready to then autoselect tubes and music based on the music genre and personal mood!
   
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  p.s. maybe buying six additional amps instead ?


----------



## ianmedium

Well this is exciting! On behalf of a new member, indrakula, who has just received his new TU-05 from Shikada san.

His amp has two unique features and I think first for this amp. The most obvious is the wonderful gold colour, I think Shikada San hit the nail on the head of replicating exotic Japanese amps that have traditionally been finished in this colour.
The other unique feature that I hope indrakula can explain more about is is a USB power mode so he can use any USB power adaptor or get power direct from his computer. I actually think this is a great feature.

So here is the picture, the labels on it are ones indrakula has applied.. Oh yes, he says also that the synergy of the stock line out on the AK120 is wonderful as well. Now all we have to do is introduce indrakula to the ways of tube rolling :veryevil:


----------



## GermanGuy

i am not that good using gimp, but what do you think?


----------



## ianmedium

Well, if it were silver then it would look like what I have said from day one this amp sounds like sonically... NAGRA!  What would the VU meters be used for? I love the look of this, my only question is.. When are you going to build it Heath


----------



## GermanGuy

to be honest, i already have sent shikada-san an email that i want to buy and get an offer for a black tu-05 case long version without any holes drilled and a second battery pack.
   
  the vu meters to be used are the ones you see in the picture, the size will fit, at the moment i am looking for small front switches for power, powersave mode, light on/off, impedance, bias voltage.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I really encourage a silver case for this project, it will look like a mini Nagra and you will have my utmost envy! 

What do you think of the gold case? I love it!


----------



## GermanGuy

only black round vu meters available! sorry!
   
  the gold case itself, or can i say the color, is nice looking, but it does not hide the hand made case style as good as black does. and i assume you must be very carefull because you will see the smallest scratch. i usually buy equipment with black color, even now after some weeks you will really see that my amp is used daily and has spent a lot of time on my workbench beeing modded.


----------



## ianmedium

I think it terms of scratch resistance the silver is the best option as it is the raw metal. Always preferred silver or gold on audio myself. I remember the old Marantz gear, wonderful look!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, old marantz equipment, i absolutely agree, built like a tank and great looking!


----------



## indrakula

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well this is exciting! On behalf of a new member, indrakula, who has just received his new TU-05 from Shikada san.
> 
> His amp has two unique features and I think first for this amp. The most obvious is the wonderful gold colour, I think Shikada San hit the nail on the head of replicating exotic Japanese amps that have traditionally been finished in this colour.
> The other unique feature that I hope indrakula can explain more about is is a USB power mode so he can use any USB power adaptor or get power direct from his computer. I actually think this is a great feature.
> ...


 

 Thanks Ian for this post, as i am new to this forum and had no idea how to start a new thread or post my thoughts on TU-05G. Always wanted to have a tube amp. Read few reviews on Shikada's master piece and thought of ordering one. Glad i did . This is a great amp and as Ian mentioned, i can play around with different tubes. Before that i need to understand the function and types of tubes that are compatible with TU-05, will take some time i guess.
   
  Placed order on June 20 2013 and after a long wait received this unit today. Fast shipping, just 4 days from Japan to UK....Actually i had placed an order for silver color, but after few weeks i noticed that Shikada has introduced this amp in Gold color which was my fav and also it goes well with orange LED and tube glow color. Since i am in IT, most of my gadgets gets power from USB, so thought first i should ask Shikada if we can manage to fit this in. It was a YES, so i was happy to pay extra charges for this option. This is a USB 5V port that can take power from any 5V USB output port for e.g Laptops, PC;s, smartphone USB chargers etc... Also i had requested Shikada to make me 5V AC adapter so that i can power this unit in car or from 5V AC adapter(optional but i wanted to have one so was happy to pay extra charges) . So this unit came with 5V USB power(No battery charge, but unit will operate on USB power-Slight low volume level) and usual 12V(battery charge-Usual volume level). Using 5V or 12V should not make any difference in sound but volume level. Printed custom labels as identifiers so that it is easy to operate...
   
  Mostly i am planning to use this amp at home so USB bus power is a very usefull option. I have been using this amp with Astell & Kern AK120(FLAC 24bit 96000Hz) and it sounded very natural and warm, instrument separation is good. Although AK120 is a great player but using AK120 along with this amp makes it even better. I have used Shure SE535, which are decent in ear monitors, but i should receive Shure SE846 shortly. I am hoping that SE846 will be a good match for this amp.
   
  Thanks,
  Indra


----------



## GermanGuy

indrakula - my latest and updated tube compatibility list can be found here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1875#post_9757745
   
  ianmedium has converted his first post in this thread into an index page also with some links to different tube combo impressions.
   
  it's post no.3 on page one of this thread.


----------



## indrakula

Many Thanks, will check the tube link.


----------



## GermanGuy

some tubes worth listening to:
   
  df91 - mullard
  df904 - telefunken
  df91 - rt radiotechnique
  df96 - lorenz (not to get)
   
  df97 - rft  (with modification pin 4 and pin 5 connected)
   
  dl92 - philips
  dl92 - rt radiotechnique
  dl92 - mullard
  3s4 - tung-sol mil spec
  3s4t - orion


----------



## GermanGuy

the last index page i made for my posts a while ago can be found here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1440#post_9670023


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I like to see all Your briliant Idea Here In TU - 05 thread , Without you and Ian *This thread is not so Life like now .*
> 
> I am quiet because as thread starter not buy TU - 05
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I don't post as often here, as it would be a redundant series of praise for this great amp.
   
  A couple of thoughts.
   
  The craftsmanship on this amp is fabulous. Every time I take it off of my shelf and take it to work or to my dining room table for late night listening, I continue to be impressed not only with the design but also the build quality.
   
  As far as tube rolling goes, I have not had nearly enough time to assess the qualities of my tube selection. But I have tried several, and I like Ian's 'icing on the cake' description. Adds a _bit _of a different flavour, but overall a similar sound signature.


----------



## smial1966

Thanks for your very informative post, as it's always nice to welcome another member to our happy band of thermionic brothers. 

Please excuse my technical ignorance, but I've surmised that your amp is recharged solely by the 5v charge from a suitable USB source, is this correct? 

This does seem like a very neat solution for the desktop audiophiles among us, as USB ports are pretty universal nowadays and carrying a suitable cable is extraordinarily easy. 

So thanks again and welcome,

Cheers,
Andy.




indrakula said:


> Thanks Ian for this post, as i am new to this forum and had no idea how to start a new thread or post my thoughts on TU-05G. Always wanted to have a tube amp. Read few reviews on Shikada's master piece and thought of ordering one. Glad i did . This is a great amp and as Ian mentioned, i can play around with different tubes. Before that i need to understand the function and types of tubes that are compatible with TU-05, will take some time i guess.
> 
> Placed order on June 20 2013 and after a long wait received this unit today. Fast shipping, just 4 days from Japan to UK....Actually i had placed an order for silver color, but after few weeks i noticed that Shikada has introduced this amp in Gold color which was my fav and also it goes well with orange LED and tube glow color. Since i am in IT, most of my gadgets gets power from USB, so thought first i should ask Shikada if we can manage to fit this in. It was a YES, so i was happy to pay extra charges for this option. This is a USB 5V port that can take power from any 5V USB output port for e.g Laptops, PC;s, smartphone USB chargers etc... Also i had requested Shikada to make me 5V AC adapter so that i can power this unit in car or from 5V AC adapter(optional but i wanted to have one so was happy to pay extra charges) . So this unit came with 5V USB power(No battery charge, but unit will operate on USB power-Slight low volume level) and usual 12V(battery charge-Usual volume level). Using 5V or 12V should not make any difference in sound but volume level. Printed custom labels as identifiers so that it is easy to operate...
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

Welcome indrakula, great to have you hear and I hope you have time to do some rolling and give us your thoughts.

I love this thread, this one and the FAD thread are my favourites as I feel they show to the fullest what community can bring to the table, thank you all for taking time to post and share your thoughts. I know Shikada san is an avid reader of this thread and takes on board all that is said.. Hence the modification to separate power switch.

indrakula, can you show us how the USB thing works with a picture. I would love to see that. I can see that becoming something standard on this amp as it then allows Shikada san not to worry about supplying a power adaptor (which must be difficult for a small one man band operation to do worldwide). Most of us have some sort of USB power supply hanging around, what does everyone think?


----------



## TIMITS

Feel free to disregard my comment as I don't own one of Shikada san's creations currently ... still waiting on some more comments from new owners and hoping that at some stage there may be a desktop version with moar power.  I like the idea of powering the unit from USB and would probably look at something like the iFi iUSB.  But if I am reading indrakula correctly then a 12V is still needed in order to charge the batteries?


----------



## GermanGuy

the power supply delivered with the amp has 12 volt, 1.5 ampere. a standard usb port has 5 volt, 500 mA, so 18 watt for the power supply, the usb port having only 2.5 watt!
   
  the voltage regulator inside the car adapter has an output voltage of  8.5 volt,  the internal battery consists of two lithium ion cells in line, so having 2x 3.7 = 7.4 volt,  impossible to charge with 5 volt usb port.


----------



## ianmedium

YAY! My amp is on its way back to me!


----------



## GermanGuy

that's great !  i am really happy for you, can imagine it was a hard time!


----------



## indrakula

Yes, we still need 12v adapter to charge batteries because 5v USB bus power is not capable of charging the baterries used in this unit. I really dont care about battery not being charged by USB when i am home. Why do we need battery when we are using this amp indorrs? I dont see any point. This is my understanding... . We dont need any adapters when using indorrs, you just need single usb cable. I have been using TU-05 only with USB so far and it works flawless. I am very happy that i had selected USB feature for my unit, makes my life easier.

Thanks,
Indra


----------



## bmichels

Welcome indrakula. It is good to see new member in the " TU family ". I am sure you will enjoy your Amp. Myself was not so excited initialy and now it is my prefered amp. Better than my $ 3000 RWA desktop tube amp ! Very adictive ...

I Will be very interested to hear your comments about the Shure SE846. I need to upgrade my Westone ES3X !


----------



## indrakula

bmichels said:


> Welcome indrakula. It is good to see new member in the " TU family ". I am sure you will enjoy your Amp. Myself was not so excited initialy and now it is my prefered amp. Better than my $ 3000 RWA desktop tube amp ! Very adictive ...
> 
> I Will be very interested to hear your comments about the Shure SE846. I need to upgrade my Westone ES3X !




Thanks my friend, sure will update once i receive SE846, 

Cheers,
Indra


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i am not that good using gimp, but what do you think?
> 
> **


 
   
        GREAT looking project.   Once you have done it, I may follow your route and built myself my own amp.  With recabling inside with super-cables, XLR headphone plugs, ... and of course those super vu-meters.
   
  But... how what are they for  (besides super look) ?  Can you use them for Tube biasing ? 
   
  One improvement I may investigate is to have a *Balanced amp*.  Indeed, it looks like everything in this amp is doubles: one circuit for right and one circuit for left ?  is it correct ?  so may be we can apply a totally separate R/L input  (RWAK-120-B balanced) and have a balanced XLR phone output ? ( I don't know if it is "that easy" ?)


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> GREAT looking project.   Once you have done it, I may follow your route and built myself my own amp.  With recabling inside with super-cables, XLR headphone plugs, ... and of course those super vu-meters.
> But... how what are they for  (besides super look) ?  Can you use them for Tube biasing ?
> 
> One improvement I may investigate is to have a *Balanced amp*.  Indeed, it looks like everything in this amp is doubles: one circuit for right and one circuit for left ?  is it correct ?  so may be we can apply a totally separate R/L input  (RWAK-120-B balanced) and have a balanced XLR phone output ? ( I don't know if it is "that easy" ?)


 
   
  great idea to use them for tube biasing, but they just show the left and right signal's level like old cassette decks. for a balanced amp you need twise the amplification stages, which means 2 tu-05, what is possible with the tu-05 is a double mono design.
   
   

   
  this is a standard little dot amp:
   

   
  this is the balanced version of a little dot amp:
   

   
  balanced one channel buffer / amp:
   

   
  a normal amp / input has ground and signal.
  a balanced amp / input has -signal, +signal, virtual ground in the middle


----------



## ianmedium

indrakula just sent me some images of how he uses the USB thing!




Also he is using it with an iPhone back up battery so even if the amps battery runs out the amp can still be used. I think this is a great idea!


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> great idea to use them for tube biasing, but they just show the left and right signal's level like old cassette decks. for a balanced amp you need twise the amplification stages, which means 2 tu-05, what is possible with the tu-05 is a double mono design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for this brillant explanation.  Now I understand what is involved in "balanced amps".  
   
  And.... by the Way, this little dot balanced looks GEORGEOUS !    I may want one... just for the pleasure of looking at it !


----------



## spkrs01

indrakula, congratulations on the gold/champange TU-05. It looks great
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I feel as though my TU-05 have settled over the last days. It is sounding wonderful in it's portrayal of the vivid colours in the music I listen to.
   
  The bass is way better than I had imagined it to be. Nice solidity and weight, whilst being very textured and resolving. Another impressive element of the TU-05 is it's ability to float images with such a great sense of palpability. I mentioned immediacy in a previous post, but in essence the note composition is handled so well by the TU-05, leading edge, body and decay is top notch providing a refined sense of realism. 
   
Also proportions and structure of sound stage all adds to an wonderful listening experience even at low volumes with my (C)IEMs.........


----------



## GermanGuy

which tubes are you using at the moment?


----------



## LFC_SL

Am going to catch up with 130+ pages of reading (already seen Anak's reviews). What is the import and customs damage for UK owners? Unsure whether to park my curiosity until the Tokyo holiday next year. My head says that would be wise anyway


----------



## spkrs01

I have no idea, just the ones sent with the amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............
   
  Once I get more time with the amp, I will go to the tube shops locally with the amp and seek tubes and advice plus read up what's been posted thus far.


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> indrakula, congratulations on the gold/champange TU-05. It looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really like the way bass is portrayed with this amp, full of texture. Have you tried it with the PF's yet, boy oh boy, its like listening through loudspeakers!



lfc_sl said:


> Am going to catch up with 130+ pages of reading (already seen Anak's reviews). What is the import and customs damage for UK owners? Unsure whether to park my curiosity until the Tokyo holiday next year. My head says that would be wise anyway




Welcome LFC, I am sure Andy (smial) will come in with his experience as he is from the UK. Just to let you know that if you went the route of picking it up yourself you would still have to make the order in advance as Shikada san builds to order. I think the current wait time is around 7 weeks. He is just south of Tokyo I believe.



spkrs01 said:


> I have no idea, just the ones sent with the amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If yours are the same as indrakulas they will be Mil-spec Sylvania's. In all honesty though you can tune the sound with different tubes in my experience the Mil spec Syl's are awesome tubes and you would only notice tiny differences with other brands if my experience is anything to go by.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - i made a green color ring for my tu-05 and took some pictures, so at least you can see a tu-05 (sorry, mine is black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with green led ring and orange shining tubes until your amp is back home:


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> He is just south of Tokyo I believe.


 
   
  My friend is teaching just south of Tokyo (whom I shall be visiting next spring). Stars aligning, all very significant etc etc
   
  Was looking at RSA and Alo. Due to the shocking performance of the £, which continent makes no difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Early in the thread a member said they sold their Pan-Am due to TU-05 performance, that made me take notice.
  Is it okay to be using either amp sitting on my bed as part of transportable rig? Am trying to disconnect myself from the desk and cords
   
  Caught up to page 19 and found an answer on customs. AMAZING how the post count ratio of this thread shot up from Jan 2013 onwards. Ian it was like you was the only owner on Head-Fi at one point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *smial1966* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was no issue with customs clearance and my TU-05. Though it was labelled as `audio parts' and assigned a low value to avoid paying punitive import taxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

i would say trans(portable) is the right word for the tu-05:


----------



## ianmedium

LFC, I just looked, he is in Suzuka city so it is a bit further south than I thought though from my memories of visiting Japan (wonderful country and people by the way, I loved every minute I was there) the internal transportation system is wonderful, best in the world and fast, super fast!

The post count did shoot up from Jan onwards. I believe I was the first owner on headfi at least. I am not sure but I think I may have been the first international owner though I stand to be corrected on that. My amp is Number 10.

Andy got his soon after which bumped up the numbers but it is the participation of new owners since June like GG and Bmichels that has really got this thread going along with Anak's excellent reviews.

Maybe you and Andy could meet up so you could try out the amp. I know he is very generous in that respect ( as I am sure he is in all other respects if my experience is anything to go by).

You can use the amp anywhere though us mad people love to experiment with isolation and such which does make a small difference the amp can be used anywhere. You should see the looks I get when I take it to my local coffee shop to listen, especially when the tubes are exposed!

In my experience you get around 7 hours from the batteries which is for me more than enough for my daily listening needs.


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, love the green led light, will keep it for a while!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, thanks so much for doing that. The green looks lovely indeed, I am so glad I went for that option.

Also, Shikada san said he will do a video on his youtube channel soon on how to degauss the transformers. He is working on a tool to help with this but apparently this is an important thing to do occasionally so as to maintain performance of the am at peak potential.

Perhaps you know a way GG?


----------



## GermanGuy

i know this phenomenon more from power transformers (but spent some minutes searching the web), so
   
  i at the moment do not see why shikada-san sees a problem here, but i am sure he knows why so i wiil follow and do whatever he recommends.
   
  normally power transformers can be magnetized when switched off, because the magnetic field always has a direction depending on the phase of the ac current, so exactly sitched off when the ac voltage is 0 volt, magnetic field has had a direction so magnetizing the transformer core in one direction not reversed by the following inverted phase.
   
  but transformer cores are made of electrical steel
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_steel
   
  not that easy to permanently magnetize.
   
  to demagnetize a transformer core you have to apply a
   
  - alternating magnetic field with a frequency in the range the core can follow the field changes starting with high field strength getting lower and lower until beeing zero
   
  - a signal with the same properties inducing a field into the core
   
  so for the tu-05 for example:
   
  - in general turn volume to zero before switching off to avoid thus induced magnetization
   
  - (headphone or two resistors connected to the output) playing a similar signal, for example sinus waves of some 100 hertz of decreasing volume, made for example with a software frequency generator
   
  - maybe playing pink noise at high volume (mentioned in a german tube forum)
   
  - playing such a signal with another player or amp connecting the output signal of the player / amp to the output (yes) of the tu-05 (tu-05 power off, no tubes, but then some resistors have to be applied on the other side of the transformers) (hey - this will be the tu-05 impedance switch / demagnetizer mod because the impedance switch is exactly connected to this side of the transformers)
   
  edit:
   
  in the second sentence i accidently wrote 'i knows why' and have corrected this in the obviously correct 'he knows why'.
   
  have removed all this typing errors.


----------



## ianmedium

The turning the volume to zero is something he has suggested in the past and I have conveyed here on the forum. All very useful information, thank you GG.


----------



## GermanGuy

thinking about the wooden side panels i just had a much better idea!
   
  the tu-05 wooden side panel mod has shown, that something can be mounted on both sides of the tu-05.
   
  so why not making two aluminium side panels as extension boxes for the tu-05 resulting in the
    TU-05 SIDE PANEL POWER SUPPLY ADD-ON   
  and a
   
 TU-05 SIDE PANEL BATTERY EXTENSION ADD-ON   
  i think of two about 2cm thick, mountable side panels
   
  - with a strong power supply with lots of capacitors
   
  - with a battery pack at least five times the capacity of the internal battery.
   
  what do you think?


----------



## woodcans

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> i am not that good using gimp, but what do you think?


 
   
   
  Now this is _fantastic_. I would totally send my amp back to Shikada-san for this mod. And believe me, it is not easy to pry this amp from my hands.


----------



## LFC_SL

Currently up to page 62 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Shikada san is so talented.
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You can use the amp anywhere though us mad people love to experiment with isolation and such which does make a small difference the amp can be used anywhere. You should see the looks I get when I take it to my local coffee shop to listen, especially when the tubes are exposed!
> 
> In my experience you get around 7 hours from the batteries which is for me more than enough for my daily listening needs.


 
   
  Size and weight does not concern me (any new amp will only be lying on the bed or sofa anyway). Equally I want it to be sensible proportions but the TU-05 is still fine in that respect. Does not seem to be much in the way of 05 vs 06 SQ impressions though apart from Anak. If I do choose to order I will enquire about custom UK power supply needs as I am not resourceful like German Guy (kudos on the cleaning tool also)
   
  What tubes are people using for the TUR-06?


----------



## GermanGuy

just got shikada-san's offer for a large black housing and some additional parts and 2nd battery !!!
   
  so the vu meter mod can de done!
   
  ordered!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

today the four radiotechnique DL92 and the four *MAZDA DF92* (DF92, no typing error) arrived.
   
  to have the fun to listen to an absolutely new tube combo with no burn-in i plugged them into the tu-05, but before again checking the datasheets of both the df91 and df92 tubes.
   
  as expected or at least hoped, *the df92 works *(amp not exploding, no funny smell, no hot glowing tubes, nice sound, no distortion or whatever).
   
  i have started to read and learn more about tube biasing, the only risks that may happen
   
  - (but more related to power output tubes) - damaging the tube itself and / or parts of the amp,
  - (related to all tubes) - decreased lifetime (but now working at least for ten minutes, so lets wait and see).
   
  it's funny that even now after only ten minutes of listening soundstage, texture and air are clearly improved, improving from minute to minute the first ten minutes, seems everything has reached operating temperature now, so lets wait and not see but listen.
   
  p.s. as both tube types are french production ones, for burn-in at the moment i am listening to jean michelle jarre - equinoxe


----------



## GermanGuy

i have updated my tu-05 tube compatibility list, also added some explanations:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1875#post_9757745


----------



## mtthefirst

I have a question. What brands and length of m2m cable that you guys use with TU-05 or TUR-06. I'm need to find one for my upcoming TUR-06.


----------



## ianmedium

I have had good success with Cardas and Kimbers GQ-MINI-CU I also was given a Nordost clone cable that I think is copper with silver plate and that sounds lovely as well though I am not sure where that came from.

I am seriously thinking of the GQ-MINI-HB as that has two strands of copper and two of silver and I have a feeling the balance will be good. 

In truth though I find the Cardas fairly transparent and also very user friendly as it is very flexible.


----------



## Boringer

Phew... what a relief.
  After being held in several weeks, the local custom decided to release some of my packages.
   
  Here's what arrived today. Yeaaah.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  GG, now it's confirm your package has been arrived save and sound. Thanks a lot for that.
  So, for those who are lived in my region and interested in the tube cleaning kits, you can buzz me now.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





germanguy said:


> just got shikada-san's offer for a large black housing and some additional parts and 2nd battery !!!
> 
> so the vu meter mod can de done!
> 
> ordered!!!


 
   
  Wow... I'm looking forward for the result. It will be fantastic...!


----------



## ianmedium

What Boringer said! Now, this has to be documented every step for our delectation please GG!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, firstly i thought of a big surprise, but for you to whet your appetite, here are the modifications i have planned (but have to ask shikada-san first if he is willing so sell me a second internal power supply board and a second bias battery case and batteries, but assuming he will):
  
 at the moment it is not clear and if i really want to integrate the vu meters:
  
 - because of the space needed for the sound relevant modifications
 - because they destroy shikada-san's great and unique design and i think even a modded tu-05 should be recognized as beeing a tu-05
 - because with vu meters the amp can only placed horizontally
  
 (okay, if enough space left .... have to think about it)
  
 all switches, inputs, outputs, volume knob will be on the front or rear side of the frame:
  
 - no sidepanel switches
 - i have not decided yet if to use the smaller or longer side as front panel side
  
 before assembling the parts in the new housing / case i will make an internal sub-frame:
  
 - everything can be mounted on that sub-frame
 - the sub-frame is mounted on the housing's frame
 - both sidepanels can be removed
 - mounting and recableling is much easier
 - power lines can better separated from signal lines
  
 the reassembled amp will be a completely separated double mono design:
  
 - i will completely separate left and right channel 
 - cutting and reassembling all electronic parts under the tubes where nessesary so that there is absolutely no connection between left and right channel
 - providing a second internal power supply pcb to have completely separated grid and anode and heatern and led power for both left and right channel
 - providing a second battery with own charger /power input jack
 - providing a 4 pin mini xlr input
 - providing a 4 pin xlr output
 - providing a switch to select xlr or 6.3 mm headphone out connecting the two output pins of the output transformers normally always both connected to the ground pin of the 6.3 mm headphone jack
 - providing a switch to connect ground between left and right channel when using standard 3.5 mm input
  
 as a result:
  
 - headphones can be driven in balanced mode
 - balanced sources can be connected
 - better channel separation
 - less crosstalk
 - improved power supply for heavy bass pulses
 - battery runtime doubled, up to 24 hours with df96's tubes and dl92 tubes in powersave mode 
  
 another result is that the dl93 tubes can be used:
  
 - 200 mA heater current now possible
 - up to 0.6 watt output per channel (but depends also on the grid/ anode voltage, so finally has to be measured)
  
 to use this potential:
  
 - i will provide 4 speaker output jacks to connect high efficient loudspeakers
  
 to add some flexibility i will integrate an (already selected):
  
 - internal  24 bit 96 KHz high quality usb dac
 - usb port
 - input selector switch (line in, dac)
  
 other mods / switches to be provided:
  
 - power on/off
 - charging on/off
 - powersave mode on/off
 - led lights on/off
 - impedance switch (low, med, high) for ALL possible impedance settings, not only two
  
 status led's:
  
 - power save mode
 - power on led
  
 any wishes or comments are welcome!


----------



## GermanGuy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> What Boringer said! Now, this has to be documented every step for our delectation please GG!


 

 as i have just posted what i have planned to do i am not sure if i want to prepare and post an each step documentation.
  maybe i need some pressure .........


----------



## GermanGuy

> Originally Posted by *Boringer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GG, now it's confirm your package has been arrived save and sound. Thanks a lot for that.
> So, for those who are lived in my region and interested in the tube cleaning kits, you can buzz me now.


 

 great that you finally got them. so everybody has received the cleaning kits now but nobody is cleaning tube pins. i would be so happy to get a feedback that, sorry, if the cleaning kit works as good for you as i have tested and promised you, no chance to relax before!
  
 EDIT:
  
 btw, great picture, excellent light and exposure. Did you one of these white mini studio photo boxes with lights??


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am listening to sarah k. - no cover - chesky records - 24bit 96khz with the rft df97 - philips dl92 combo.
   
  the rft df97 has nicely settled - the harshness has gone - so the spacious, 3d like, highly detailed presentation together with the philips dl92 bass and bass texture is near to perfection.
   
  but .. it's (nearly) the first time but the first time with this tube combo that i listen to a hd recording. the effortless, spacious and detailed presentation is remarkable, no headphone to hear, no amp, no player, just a sphere of unbelievable realistic music in front of and around you, no 'wish you were here' but a 'sounds like i were there'.
   
  just switched to rickie jones - pirates - 24bit 88.2khz - the voice, the bass impact, the feeling for the space .., wow, never heard it that good.
   
  so now after, no, better in parallel to tube hunting, hd recordings are needed. ianmedium, could you repost the link of the company where you buy and download your recordings?


----------



## bmichels

GG here are some HD Download sites.   (I used the 4 first very several time very succesfully)
   
  https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php
  http://www.highresaudio.com/index.php
  http://www.linnrecords.com/
  http://www.qobuz.com/
  http://www.bowers-wilkins.fr/Society_of_Sound/Society_of_Sound/Music/download-lossless-sound.html
  http://www.naimlabel.com/musicstore-downloads-information.aspx
  http://www.hdmusic.me/
  http://www.cybele.de/downloads
  http://www.itrax.com/
  http://downloadsnow.net/
  http://bluecoastrecords.com/
  http://store.acousticsounds.com/superhirez
  https://bleep.com/stream/24-BIT%20WAVS
   
   
or just look here 
   
  or use this site to search the WEB for Highres
   
   
  hope this help...


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot!


----------



## GermanGuy

just downloading - chicago symphony orchestra - fritz reiner - rimsky korsakow - scheherazade - living stereo - from hdtracks.com
  
 edit:
  
 using the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo to listen:
  
 i always loved this piece of music, but now listening to this recording - so sweet and beautiful, but nevertheless full of dynamic - great interpretation - pure magic.
  
 and the quality of the recording itsef is absolutely gorgeous! the dynamic range is unbelievable, you have the feeling that the whole sound chain plays in another leaque, separation, soundstage, imaging, finest details and the smallest differences in sound level of the different instruments can be heard.
  
 the only thing i have to do is to remove all meta information and tags from the wav files as the colorfly c4 'plays' this meta information like a two second burst of white noise, and that at high level at the start of each track.
  
 the other only thing i have to do is to buy hd versions of all the recordings i already bought!


----------



## Boringer

germanguy said:


> great that you finally got them. so everybody has received the cleaning kits now but nobody is cleaning tube pins. i would be so happy to get a feedback that, sorry, if the cleaning kit works as good for you as i have tested and promised you, no chance to relax before!


 
 Thanks GG. It'll be a full weekend with tube cleaning process... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bmichels said:


> GG here are some HD Download sites.   (I used the 4 first very several time very succesfully)
> 
> https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php
> http://www.highresaudio.com/index.php
> ...


 
 bmichels, thanks for the links.


----------



## GermanGuy

Four Mullard DL92 just arrived!


----------



## bmichels

Received today 3 RTF DF97 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 3 Mullard DF96 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but... also some Mullard *DAF*91 instead of the Mullard *DF*91 ordered (mistake from the eBay shipper). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 -*-> Can I use the Mullard DAF91 ??  *


----------



## ianmedium

Well, I am not a technical person but looking at the specs of both they look very very different. Personally I would not use them.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I promise as well to reply to your PM. I have been on the road a lot this past month so just dip into headfi but that finished on Monday so I will have time to respond. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## spkrs01

The TU-05 is sounding so good that it has made me totally reevaluate my desktop rig over the weekend...........
  
 So I went and ordered the Cavalli LAu this morning. Hopefully I will now have one of the best amps for my (C)IEMs and one for my Cans.....


----------



## ianmedium

Wowzers Gavin. I had to look that one up. I see they use some design principals from Nelson Pass's work. Every Pass amp I have heard sounds magnificent so I can't wait to hear your thoughts on this one!


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Wowzers Gavin. I had to look that one up. I see they use some design principals from Nelson Pass's work. Every Pass amp I have heard sounds magnificent so I can't wait to hear your thoughts on this one!


 
  
 Thanks Ian
  
 I was fortunate that there was a canceled order on the first batch run...I jumped on it when informed, and see that orders are now closed on the LAu run, until the next batch in November.
  
 But honestly, the TU-05 is really quite sensational sounding with (C)IEMs as sent out by Shikada-san. 
  
 I applaud what GG is doing with his, and wished I had such technical ability.


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, right time, right place Gavin, well done! And I agree I think GG's work is amazing and I am in total awe of his capabilities. For people like me though who are as technically minded as thick soup caution is a must!


----------



## bmichels

W





spkrs01 said:


> The TU-05 is sounding so good that it has made me totally reevaluate my desktop rig over the weekend...........
> 
> So I went and ordered the Cavalli LAu this morning. Hopefully I will now have one of the best amps for my (C)IEMs and one for my Cans.....:bigsmile_face:




Why did you choose the LAu instead of the Liquid Glass ? Do you believe it sound better ? 
 No tube rolling With the LAu !!! (


----------



## spkrs01

bmichels said:


> W
> Why did you choose the LAu instead of the Liquid Glass ? Do you believe it sound better ?
> No tube rolling With the LAu !!! (


 
  
 Hello
  
 Not liking hassle........and just wanting things to work, without doubt in my mind as to whether this tube will sound better than that one, the LAu seemed the obvious choice for me.
  
 Plus I was highly recommended that the LAu was *the Amp *.....


----------



## GermanGuy

the daf91 tubes can definetely NOT be used!!!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> the daf91 tubes can definetely NOT be used!!!


 
  
 Thanks GG.   so I will first concentrate on testing the *RFT DF97 (pins 4 & 5 connected ?)/ Philips DL92 *combo *and then I will try to find some *PHILCO 1S4.  (any idea where to find some ?)
  
  
  
 Question: Are the Mulard DF96 a good tube ?  worth testing ?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> Four Mullard DL92 just arrived!


 
 AH !  Soon a report on the  *RFT DF97 - Mullard DL92   *combo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   May be a new "dream set" ?


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Wow, right time, right place Gavin, well done! And I agree I think GG's work is amazing and I am in total awe of his capabilities. For people like me though who are as technically minded as thick soup caution is a must!


 
  
  


spkrs01 said:


> Thanks Ian
> 
> I was fortunate that there was a canceled order on the first batch run...I jumped on it when informed, and see that orders are now closed on the LAu run, until the next batch in November.
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks a lot, i feel really honored!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Thanks GG.   so I will first concentrate on testing the *RFT DF97 (pins 4 & 5 connected ?)/ Philips DL92 *combo *and then I will try to find some *PHILCO 1S4.  (any idea where to find some ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Are the Mulard DF96 a good tube ?  worth testing ?


 
  
 i think all the mullard tubes are worth testing. regarding the philco 1s4, i bought all available tubes (and much more other 1s4), also i have just looked for additional ones but found nothing (i damaged one of the philco tubes trying to bend the pins into their correct position).
  
 i also have listened to the mullard dl92 after three hours of burn-in, but i found them rather 2dimensional sounding.
  
 the philco tubes are from about 1950 and made by sylvania, so you could try some sylvania 1s4, but don't forget to cut pin 1!


----------



## GermanGuy

i would be happy to get some feedback on my modifications i am planning to implement and have posted here as i may have forgotten something or there are other ideas worth to provide.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, three hours in my experience is no where near enough time to get the full idea of any tube. Allow a good twenty hours and then you start to get an idea of what the tube is capable of truly. I found that especially so with my mullards.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> i would be happy to get some feedback on my modifications i am planning to implement and have posted here as i may have forgotten something or there are other ideas worth to provide.


 
  
  
 First, I believe that the vu meter mod should de done. It looks gorgeous !  just make sure that this has no consequences on the clarity of the signal...
  
 Powersafe mode : I see that there are some long cables (to go to the Switch and to come back) coming from the pins of the tube. Are you sure that this do not alter tha sound ? 
  
 DAC ?  Will it be internal ?  Which one have you choosed ?
  
 Question: what is the benefit of having balanced input and balanced output is the internal design is NOT balanced ??
  
 Anyway,  I love the project and believe that all the rest is for me very good ideas, including  the XLR headphone plugs that offer better contacts and rigidity than a JACK.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> GG, three hours in my experience is no where near enough time to get the full idea of any tube. Allow a good twenty hours and then you start to get an idea of what the tube is capable of truly. I found that especially so with my mullards.


 
  
 yes, i know, but with your post you gave me the idea to let the tubes burn in while i'm at work, so in the evening i can listen to music and not using the time to burn in new tubes while listening.
  
 will start tomorrow morning doing this with the mullard df91 - mullard dl92 combo.


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, every single thing I have ever read about tube amps advises not to do that GG. I would caution against that and perhaps instead focus on one set for twenty hours of normal usage.


----------



## GermanGuy

i mean normal usage, setting the player to repeat mode, connecting the headphone and just let the music play the whole day, whenever i speak of burn-in i use this procedure, not only turning the amp on.


----------



## GermanGuy

after damaging one of the philco 1s4 tubes i tested different dl92 and 1s4 tubes and found the rca 1s4 a great sounding alternative!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> after damaging one of the philco 1s4 tubes i tested different dl92 and 1s4 tubes and found the rca 1s4 a great sounding alternative!


 
  
  
 YOU MEAN :   *RFT DF97 +** **RCA 1s4 * COMBO ?   As good as  *RFT DF97 +  **philco 1s4* ?  different sound signature ?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> First, I believe that the vu meter mod should de done. It looks gorgeous !  just make sure that this has no consequences on the clarity of the signal...
> 
> - will do my best, a small interface has to be provided (4 germanium diodes, 1 resistor, 1 small capacitor perchannel + one switch (Average / Peak), so the connection to the signal has about 3KOhm.
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> YOU MEAN :   *RFT DF97 +** **RCA 1s4 * COMBO ?   As good as  *RFT DF97 +  **philco 1s4* ?  different sound signature ?


 
  
 i think the philco has more of this philips sweetness and magic, also more realistic sounding and slightly wider and deeper soundstage, but letś give the rca's some burn-in time until my second philco set arrives.
  
 the rca is definetely better sounding (for my taste) than the tugsram dl91, telefunken dl92, lorenz dl92, tung-sol mil spec dl92 and orion 3s4t i also tested with the rft df97 after one of the philcos was damaged.


----------



## bmichels

*So, ... I really need to find those philco 1s4 ! *
*  *_*(Not so easy I guess after you bought the whole universe production of philco 1s4 ? )*_
  
*And you GG, you need to test the Mullard 92 with the RTF97.  The only one left that can beat the philco 1s4 ! *






 
  
  
  
  
 HERE IS MY CURENT INVENTORY:
  
 DF91 - Voltage Stage                                                                         DL92 - Power stage        
 ***************                                                                              ********************
 Tunsgram 1T4T                                                                                  Sylvania 3S4  (US Army-1945 !)       
 Mulard DF96 (nice yellow printing)                                                         Mullard 3S4   (1959)                                 Telefunken df904/1U4                <- Combo that I LIKE & use NOW ->       Philips dl 92/3S4
RCA 1U4 (orange printing)          <- stock Tubes - combo that I LIKE ->     Raytheron 3S4
 Siemens DF91/1T4                                                                             Siemens DL/92 3S4
Lorenz DF96...but 2 of 2 différents types (                                          Tung-sol ken rad dl92 ( US Army-1950)
 RTF DF97                                                                                          Tesla 1L33 
 Mullard DF91 (with holes in the metal plates ! : ON ORDER )
                                
  
*need to find philco 1s4 *


----------



## GermanGuy

as mentioned before the philco were made by sylvania, i ordered some sylvania 1s4 to compare them with the philco's, also the sylvania 1s4 green box IS available on ebay !!!
  
 i listened to the mullards but ianmedium mentioned that they need 30 hours of burn-in and that's hard to achieve.
  
 the hole universe was just four tubes 
  
 the big benefit of the philco's was or is, that it is the only tube i have without voices sometimes sounding slightly sibliant together with the rft df97.


----------



## bmichels

OK thanks.  
  
 So can we assume that the sylvania 1s4 green box  sound EXACTLY like the Philco  ? ...or do we need to wait until you test them ? 
  
 and...id you see some philco in a far far away place in the galaxy, can you PM me ?


----------



## bmichels

GG this is for you: Discount on more than  2000 files 24 bits studio master .   Enjoy !  
  
 (80% of my downloads are coming from QOBUZ)


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

after listening to some additional dl92's i recommend the rft df97 - philips dl92 combo for you! see my post
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1860#post_9751896
  
 btw, has qobuz its own download manager you have to use or can you just download the music - ? do they support android ????


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> btw, has qobuz its own download manager you have to use or can you just download the music - ? do they support android ????


 
  
 QOBUZ has his own download manager,  but also there is an Android and an iPHONE/PAD App.
  
 And you can STREAM and/or download music


----------



## ianmedium

Just purchased an immaculate matched (both technical and date) Ken Rad's from the same seller I purchased the Raytheons from. I want to try an all American set up and until these Ken Rad's arrive I will make do with the Mil spec Sylvania's

But when the Ken Rad's arrive with the Raytheons I will have a complete set of matched technically and by date tubes in my amp and will report the results. The Ken Rad's like the Raytheons are war years NOS military stock.
Also, my amp was mailed on Saturday ( Sunday in Japan) and was marked as having left Japan on Sunday(my Sunday!) and for the first time since that notification it was updated this morning as now going through customs here in Canada.. They must be using Wilber and Orville Wrights flying machine to deliver mail between Japan and Canada! :rolleyes:

So, hopefully customs will release it quickly and it goes out for delivery tomorrow, otherwise I will have to wait for Monday as the useless Canada post do not work weekends!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Just purchased an immaculate matched (both technical and date) Ken Rad's from the same seller I purchased the Raytheons from. I want to try an all American set up and until these Ken Rad's arrive I will make do with the Mil spec !




Picture ?


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Picture ?




Your wish is my command !


----------



## bmichels

Nice and IMMACULATE indeed ! Lucy Guy !


----------



## ianmedium

he has two more matched pairs left!
http://stores.ebay.ca/VIVA-TUBES/_i.html?_nkw=3s4&submit=Search&_sid=30442602


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> he has two more matched pairs left!
> http://stores.ebay.ca/VIVA-TUBES/_i.html?_nkw=3s4&submit=Search&_sid=30442602


 
  
 Thanks, but I already have some *Ken Rad* *dl92 (* US Army-1950*)*, and after some testing, I am not a big fan of those tubes. I much prefer Philips DL92.
  
 --> I rather  find some* philco 1s4  *


----------



## ianmedium

How many hours do you have on them? I am a little concerned that folks are not giving the tubes some decent burn in. Truthfully a good consistent 20-30 hours I find makes a big difference.


----------



## GermanGuy

four radiotron 3s4 arrived today:


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> GG this is for you: Discount on more than  2000 files 24 bits studio master .   Enjoy !
> 
> (80% of my downloads are coming from QOBUZ)


 
 thanks a lot for this link bmichels. first of all there are a lot of interesting recordings, especially ancient music or music of the middle age (ianmedium - you should have a look at the 'jordi savall' recordings there, i think you mentioned that you like this kind of music), and secondly i now can try to improve my nearly non existing ability to understand french language.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ianmedium

So it looks like they are basically RCA's which are meant to sound good though the ones I have had have been noisy tubes even after 20-30 hours on them, a bit like the domestic market Sylvania's that originally came with the amp. And I don't think it was down to a bad batch.

I purchased an identical Sylvania from a local supplier and it was just as noisy. That is why I was so pleasantly surprised at what a different animal the Mil-spec Syl's are. Not the same style in sound or quality to the domestic market ones, far superior.

Radiotron is an interesting one for like a lot of "names" on the tubes they can be made by a number of different makers. GE made them as well as Westinghouse.

Have you a set out of your vast collection with a good number of hours on now GG, so that you can hear what they are like fully burned in?


----------



## GermanGuy

i think i have to slow down buying tubes, at the moment i am waiting for about five or six different tube types, mostly dl92 or compatible, so 150 to 180 of burn-in ?!
  
 but i can not fully share this experience as i often have tried different combinations, but the philips, tung-sol, tesla, philco (but that's history at the moment), lorenz dl92 and compatible tubes and the telefunken and lorenz df91, lorenz df96, rft df97 should all have reached your 30 hours.
  
 on the other hand i tried several times just from the beginning listening to new tubes and all of them lost the initial harshness and muffled sound after 10 minutes (i think getting warm to operational temperature), after maybe one hour sound was much better, soundstage started to open and to get wider, and after three to four hours all of them got slightly less bassy and clearer and cleaner sounding.
  
 i would have listened to the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo much longer (but now waiting for the other two philcos i ordered) as they seemed to become my number one and only dream combo.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, what you write makes a lot of sense to me. I too have a lot of tubes and have decided that once I have these American tubes burned in fully I am not going to change about as much as I have done. My base line now is the Phillips DL92 and Mazda DF91 as first choice. Second choice is Phillips/Lorenz , third for me is Marconi/Siemens and 4th Phillips/Mullard.

This is not in order of best to worst these are simply the combinations I enjoy most. The last combo to try and I will put a good month on them are the Raytheon 1U4's that arrived just as my amp had to be returned and the Ken Rads that are on their way. 

Those should be here next week and I will spend the rest of September with the Ken Rad/Raytheon set up (assuming they are all quiet) to get the full gist of it. Something inside of me says I think I will like them, perhaps because they are matched both technically and date wise, my first full set to be that way but also from the history of other types of tubes by those makers, we shall see.

I think that the Phillips/Mazda set up will be first in (once my amp stops sitting in customs that is, looks like I won't have it now until next week, so taunting, the customs warehouse is only 5 miles from my home!) as I know and love that sound so well and I need a base line to evaluate the AK120. Also as of today I have my old LCD2's back, the friend I gave them to found them too heavy so I have them and the T5P's and PF's to evaluate with now!
So frustrating, I was really hoping to have the amp this weekend, still, first weekend I have been home properly since the end of july and I have some flying booked so that will take care of the wait!


----------



## ianmedium

Yay! My amp has been released by customs so that means it will be with me on Monday!! Oh boy, I cannot wait! Also the Stamp Brimars arrived today so at some point I will get round to listening to them but as I said in my other post, first the Phillips/Mazda then the Ken Rad/ Raytheons!


----------



## spkrs01

Ian
  
 That is great news! I look forward to your thoughts on the AK120 as source to the TU-05..........


----------



## GermanGuy

happy to hear that!


----------



## GermanGuy

found 3 additional philco 1s4 on ebay and ordered them!
  
 bmichels, i am sure you will ask how i managed to find them. i found them by carefully checking all the offers for "various 1s4 tubes" and then zoomed in all the pictures of the different offers and - hardly to see but there were - philco 1s4 tubes.


----------



## bmichels

Of some interest for us : Tube dampers.
  
 + many valuables informations (in French) from this guy.


----------



## GermanGuy

to get rid of the chaos in my tu-05 wooden box i use for my tubes in use i made tube holders using some sponge rubber normally used to protect your knees when working on the floor:
  


 i cut the sponge rubber into pieces and made round holes of slightly larger diameter than the tubes with this tool:
  


 even the small version shown in the picture above is very usefull just for a pair of tubes :
  


 to fill the box with i made larger pieces (green and blue color) and cut a rectangular shape on both sides to later insert wood pieces just fitting between two pieces of sponge rubber:
  


 after having put all sponge rubber parts into the box and also putting the wood pieces in between you have a safe place for the tubes and can use the wood pieces to write down the tube types:


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> to get rid of the chaos in my tu-05 wooden box i use for my tubes in use i made tube holders using some sponge rubber normally used to protect your knees when working on the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's brilliant.


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## spkrs01

germanguy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh wow...............green with envy here.
  
 GG, your DIY skills are spectacular!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, that looks amazing GG. You could put a piece of glass over the top of that and hang it on a wall as art!


----------



## GermanGuy

to be honest - at first i thought of making tube holders and the whole construction out of wood, but today in the morning was just too lazy to go to town to buy a 20 mm drill i would have needed to drill the holes into the wood, and so ....... the softer the material, the easier to get a hole into ....

i used green and blue to visually separate the one manufacturer sets (df91 - dl92, green) from the dl92, dl91, 1s4 and other special tubes departement, but in fact the box would need nearly twise the size for that while providing some space for new tubes.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> to get rid of the chaos in my tu-05 wooden box i use for my tubes in use i made tube holders using some sponge rubber normally used to protect your knees when working on the floor:


 
  
 Very IMPRESSIVE.  But... isn't a problem to get rid of all the original cardbord boxes ? 
  
 on a very less impressive skill scale, I have *modified the RFT DF97* that I received and.... listening to them now.  I will follow Ian advice and don't comment before I reach 10 hours...


----------



## GermanGuy

what's the other tube you have choosen for the combo you are listening to? philips dl92?

regarding the cardboard boxes:


----------



## ianmedium

Those look good Bmichels, RFT made a lot of tubes for other companies like Telefunken and Lorenz so I will be interested to hear what these sound like!

As for me, Well, while the amp has been away I have been researching different materials suitable for supporting tube amps and have come across many camps and schools of thought on the subject so I have come up with something that damps but also provides firm, stable support and transfers mechanical and electrical energy to heat which seems to be the best solution for tubes to operate quietly.. I will find out on Monday!

So the picture below shows (from base to top) a Thick slab of granite Four large blobs of blu-tac on to which is placed a thick slab of marine plywood covered in a vinyl wrap. On to that are the three oak cones. Now, the Oak cones are a sandwich. Blu-tac between the plywood and cone, a thin layer of blu-tac spread across the wide base of the cone (which is the top in this application) and then a thin layer of cork.

Cork apparently is a great converter of energy into heat so that sits next to the amp. That energy goes through the visco-elastic of the blu-tac to the hard oak cone which then goes through another layer of blu-tac to the vinyl wrapped plywood (the vinyl wrap damps as well) this then goes through yet more blu-tac to the granite base with its random structure which will efficiently dissipate what little electrical or mechanical energy is left!

A bit Heath Robinson I agree and the whole thing may not work, I will find out on Monday!

Here is a picture of it all!


----------



## GermanGuy

looks nice!
  
 btw, i started listening to a pure mullard df91 - dl92 combo today.
  
 and btw too, i yesterday ordered
  
 - the vu meters,
 - gold plated cinch connectors,
 - gold plated loudspeaker connectors, 
 - a pcb board containing the logic to connect the vu meters to the signals (nothing special, but when i can buy something, why not saving some time),
 - two meters of thin mu metal (permalloy, 40mm and 50mm wide) for the sub chassis and some shielding,
  
 and also sent shikada-san an email to ask for an offer and if he is willing to sell me
  
 - a second internal pcb tube power supply board
 - a second tube bias battery pack
 - a second capacitor labeled '.221.'
 - a second car charger to extract the charger pcb board needed for the second battery pack i already ordered
  
 and asked if i can get my custom tu-05 case long version without holes also in a 3 cm wider version.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> what's the other tube you have choosen for the combo you are listening to? philips dl92 ?


 
*YEs, RFT DF97 + Philips DL92 combo*


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> ...i started listening to a pure mullard df91 - dl92 combo today.


 
  
 Interesting since I myself am Waiting for my mullard DF91 to come and I already have some Mullard DL92  ( 3S4 - from 1959)  
  
 Question: have you tested the Mulard DF96  ? Are they any good ?  Indeed I have 3 of them !
  
  
 And good luck for your BIG project. I am sure those Vu-meters will be georgeous.
  
 On my side, I will very soon make my first "small" modification:  Replacing some internal cables with better quality cables, and *replacing the jack 1/8 on the front by a XLR on the back (with ground Left & Right coming from the transformer no long connected together .* Plus solding pins 4 & 5 from the 2 Voltage Stage tube connectors.


----------



## GermanGuy

i have no mullard df96.
  
 and happily awaiting the first pictures of your mod. which cables have you planned to use?
  
 tommorow (after some research if that makes sense) i will gold plate a piece of this pure silver 0.75 mm axmann axiom III wire and isolate it with teflon tape and shrink-on tube to evaluate if it could be used recableling my amp.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> and happily awaiting the first pictures of your mod. which cables have you planned to use?




I will use the same cable that has been used to re-wire my TH-900 so that it will be the same cable from the transformer to the hear cups . It is copper OCC CRYOGENISE cable coming from this french guy. 

*1 QUESTION for GermanGuy :* are there other " strategic" cabling, besides the one going from to transformer output to the headphone plug, that will be worth recalling with better wires ? Which one have you recabled ?


----------



## ianmedium

You two mad Europeans with your crazy modifications  I am in awe!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> You two mad Europeans with your crazy modifications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seriously! I might as well cower in my little corner. Phenomenal work by these two!


----------



## woodcans

Oh, and Ian, I really like your isolation platform. I am up for something like that, but I will probably lean toward a commercial solution as my free time for diy is extremely limited these days.


----------



## ianmedium

Cheers WC, though my attempts are strictly amateur in comparison to the two Nutty Europeans!  One revision I am going to make as I want this to be a poor mans Nagra isolation system is to replace the plywood with two plates of aluminum. I will then put blu-tac between the plates to replicate what they do. I have found a place locally that sells Aluminum so I am going to get them to cut me two pieces to the right size!

In the mean time I am trying to make the weekend go fast so have been out today flying to take my mind of waiting for the Amp!


----------



## woodcans

Ian, I hope your weekend goes quickly. I totally feel your pain on the long wait for the return of your amp. Please post details & pics on your isolation project. I am very interested. And not just the Nutty Europeans, but the 'Nutty European Professors'!!


----------



## ianmedium

I will certainly do that!

I have sometimes called GG Heath Robinson. He was a famous cartoonist in England many years ago. Most famous for his wild and wacky inventions. I think Bmichels can now be called that as well and obviously this is with great affection and respect.

Here is a link to Heath!
http://www.heathrobinson.org

In England, with my generation, when anyone invented something outside of the box that captured imagination they were called Heath Robinson or the invention was called that!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Cheers WC, though my attempts are strictly amateur in comparison to the two Nutty Europeans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 why strictly amateur? interestingly you are now have choosen the same design i also found worth to be used as you now have a heavy plate as base, then a second plate of lower mass separated by dampers and then the amp and i assume some granite on top. so similar to turntables the heavy mass absorbing resonances but also beeing a stable base, the second mass / damper with a different resonance frequency decoubling the amp from any resonances or movement!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - you asked, so here is my answer:

 when doing my mod first off all i will rearrange all components inside the amp to minimize cable length and better separate
  
 - input from jack to tubes

 - output from tubes to output jacks

 - power lines from battery to internal power supply pcb to tubes

 - improve central ground connection for both channels

 the whole input path:

 - i will replace all the cables and wires from the input jack to the tubes

 - rewiring the connection between input jack(s) and potentiometer

 - replacing the thin shielded stereo cable from potentiometer to tubes

 - the tube sockets are mounted on the tube panel and decoupled from the electronic parts by thin wires to decouple the insertion movement of the pins from the solder points and electroinc parts:

 - as this is start and end of output and input part .... i will replace this thin wires by 0.5mm pure silver wires or lcofc copper ones.

 the power lines:

 - thicker cables from battery to power switch

 - adding capacitors after the power switch and a thicker cable from power switch to internal power supply board

 you can keep the cables for the led's for the potentiometer as they are.
  
 the output path:

 - replacing the wires from tubes to impedance switch to output transformers and output transformers to the output jacks

 ianmedium had posted a picture of this nicely modded and recabled tu-05 (can you repost it?), would be a good example for you as the layout is the original one.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> You two mad Europeans with your crazy modifications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i feel as world citizen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels . just two suggestions:
  
 if you want to solder the df91 tube sockets pins 4 and 5 together, even when partly disassemling the amp you have about 8mm of space for the soldering iron to solder the pins of the second df91 socket, so the diameter of the soldering iron must be less than 8mm. you should buy and use the smallest one you can find (but maybe you already have one), using my larger one i touched and nearly molded one of this yellow capacitors:
  
 http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/Search.html;jsessionid=A6AF9D7ACD330B505957B81852C4904D.ASTPCEN01?search=l%C3%B6tnadel
  
 on the left side of the picture you can see the yellow capacitor and the tube socket UNDER this capacitor to be soldered:
  

  
 and the blue arrow shows the power line to pin 1 of the dl92 tube socket. behind the soldering point and the white cable going to the left is a small 5mm long silver wire going to pin 1, can just be cut, so to summarize the power save and "use 1s4 and 1f33 tubes mod" was much easier to implement than soldering this df91 tube pins.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks for the advice.  
  
 And don't worry about "micro" soldering... I have designed & built a 1 Gramme radio-controled airplane ( 3 proportional channels= rudder, trotle, elevator), doing the soldering under magnification glasses...  
  
 Here is the plane in my hand.


----------



## GermanGuy

wow, that's great, sorry small! !!!


----------



## bmichels

When people tell you that our TU-05 is not portable enough, just show them this beast of... 100 lbs.


----------



## GermanGuy

and that beautiful!


----------



## bmichels

I was looking for some more Philips DL92 and à vendor told me:

 " I have Philips DL92 rebranded Telefnken, D getter version  DL92 Telefunken 3S4 CV820" 

Does that make sense ? 
Can I consider them as " réal " Philips DL92 ?


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, that makes a great deal of sense, that often happens with tubes and I have heard of these re-branded Telefunkens made by phillips


----------



## spkrs01

These are probably my favorite looking full sized tube amps ever.
  
 They are actually huge! 
  
  
  
  
 EDIT
  
 The Lars 2 at approximately $75K a pair


----------



## ianmedium

OK, if it is tube porn we are going to this Sunday Morning then... This pairing would make up part of my dream home system!




By the way, the pair you both show are beautiful as well but I have such a soft spot for Nagra and I am friends with the designer of the speakers I show here so it is a match perfect for me. All I would have to add is an SME turntable and DCS digital system and I would never leave home!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> OK, if it is tube porn we are going to this Sunday Morning then... This pairing would make up part of my dream home system!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ian,
  
 I listened once to those *Voxativ Ampeggio Due*, and they sounded gorgeous  !  They are also on my wish list...!  
  
 As for Nagra, I believe that, instead of DCS,  you should add this New *Nagra DSD/PCM DAC *to your wish list to connect to the Nagra 300P. It is supposed to be available in October for... 12.000 € to 16.000 € depending on the power supply choosed.  It's headphone out is supposed to be of the highest quality, and it also support NAS.  I already have an appointment to listen to it on November 5th ))


----------



## ianmedium

Now that looks very interesting indeed! The only thing I have against the DSC stack is that it is a lot of boxes and very complex in use and I love the industrial simplicity look of Nagra gear.. Though, Voxative's own pre and power amp are meant to sound wonderful as well!

I have just finished giving the pins of the Phillips/Mazda combo a clean with alcohol in preparation for tomorrow. A gentle rub with a lens cloth as well has brought up the glass to a nice shine!



As well has my headphone jacks and interconnect ( I am going to use the Cardas first off as I am familiar with it and I really want to hear what the line out of the 120 is like so I want to use familiar equipment so as to pass a comment on it!


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> And don't worry about "micro" soldering... I have designed & built a 1 Gramme radio-controled airplane ( 3 proportional channels= rudder, trotle, elevator), doing the soldering under magnification glasses...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's phenomenal! You should sell those, I can imagine kids (and adults) would have a blast with those little planes.


----------



## bmichels

Quote: 





woodcans said:


> That's phenomenal! You should sell those, I can imagine kids (and adults) would have a blast with those little planes.


 
  
 Well, besides those 1 grammes planes, I also built Helicopters or, more exotic, Micro-Jet planes with a 200 grammes Micro-turbines using Kerosene and running at... 230.000 RPM. Also with a smoke system for meetings : See this thread with building and videos in flight/take-off... 
  
 and listen to the take off  )
  
  

  





  
  
 Euh.... may be we are here slightly out of sujet ??


----------



## ianmedium

Oh wow, the micro one impressed me as do these! I love watching on youtube how far model RC aviation has come since i used to do it back in the 70's, fascinating. Do you fly full sized aircraft as well?


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Oh wow, the micro one impressed me as do these! I love watching on youtube how far model RC aviation has come since i used to do it back in the 70's, fascinating. Do you fly full sized aircraft as well?


 
  
 I got my private licence when I was young, but have not fly full size plans since 30 years, and honestly, considering the number of RC planes that I have crashed... it is better that I don't fly any more full size planes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## ianmedium

Well, as you know, flying RC is much harder than the real thing! I am going through my PPL at the moment, have got to the stage of doing some solo's was up yesterday. my first experience with flying an aircraft was flying a Chipmunk when I was in the ATC. Always loved flying. So far my best memory was landing a Piper Super Cub on floats on Loch Lomond. Currently training in the 172.


----------



## LFC_SL

Back again... finished reading through the entire thread to date... it was emotional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personal favourite one and two (not a competition of course)
  
 New question about TU-05 vs TUR-06. On the TU-O5 you can choose between different gain settings. On TUR-06 you cannot choose and it only says "8-200 ohm" output. So what can I derive from this?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Well, besides those 1 grammes planes, I also built Helicopters or, more exotic, Micro-Jet planes with a 200 grammes Micro-turbines using Kerosene and running at... 230.000 RPM. Also with a smoke system for meetings : See this thread with building and videos in flight/take-off...
> 
> and listen to the take off  )
> 
> ...


 
  
 above you see the new tube cleaning kit fast delivery service!
  
 great, indeed. i always was fascinated by this micro jet engines. your plane looks gorgeous. what's about some tube rolling, sorry looping now?
  
 if i want to integrate a micro remote control for volume and input for the tu-05 i now know whom to ask!


----------



## GermanGuy

lfc_sl said:


> Back again... finished reading through the entire thread to date... it was emotional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i assume you mean the impedance setting.
  
 the tu-05 has an impedance switch as the tu-05 has output transformers so this is needed to set the impedance matching the impedance of the headphone.
  
 the tu-06 is a hybrid design with i think mosfet's so no impedance switch needed.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Well, as you know, flying RC is much harder than the real thing! I am going through my PPL at the moment, have got to the stage of doing some solo's was up yesterday. my first experience with flying an aircraft was flying a Chipmunk when I was in the ATC. Always loved flying. So far my best memory was landing a Piper Super Cub on floats on Loch Lomond. Currently training in the 172.


 
  
 so for me the abbreviation dummy , i learned what OCD is, but what is PPL, ATC?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> I got my private licence when I was young, but have not fly full size plans since 30 years, and honestly, considering the number of RC planes that I have crashed... it is better that I don't fly any more full size planes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 .. tu-05 safety pack edition ....


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> so for me the abbreviation dummy , i learned what OCD is, but what is PPL, ATC?




Ahh, PPL= Private Pilots Licence.... ATC= Air Training Corp. ATC was for young people who thought about having a career in the Royal Airforce which I did!


----------



## GermanGuy

there was a famous magazine in germany starting in the early 50's, the "HOBBY Das Magazin der Technik". i always loved to read the early ones, this magazine covered all topics around hobby, from building a tube radio, woodworking, cars, how do we live in 1975, military airplanes, the small cigarre box, television repair, the benefit of nuclear energy, how we live on mars:
  

  

  

  

  
 i think this thread has a lot of a magazine and this is one of the reasons i love it and love to post here. it is just the combination of (so called) on-topic posts, ideas, humor, heat robinson, airplanes, the munich tube rolling party (don't forget to participate), a bit of philosophy, design, from cables to modding, everything around you could think of, a lot to learn, nice to read, inspirational, lots of different opinions, nice participants, it keeps your mind open, free to think in any direction, always appreciated to have a new idea.
  
 i always see my posts as a kind of article and spend hours on rereading articles, reformat them to look nice, correct typing errors or incorrect english language, change sentences to make them more clear, adding photos to illustrate something, so making them interesting and informative to read.
  
 i love this mixture as i love the posts of bmichels having opened himself to show us some of his impressive abilities, making this thread even more interesting to read. i think everything here so far is on-topic as it is part of the great mixture that makes this thread a pleasure to read and to participate.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> i love this mixture as i love the posts of bmichels having openedhimself to show as some of his impresive abilities, making this thread even more interesting to read. i think everything here so far is on-topic as it is part of the gret mixture that makes this thread a pleasure to read and to participate.


 
 Thanks... I felt somehow embarased to be so far off topic.


----------



## ianmedium

Here here GG. I love the DIY aspect of this thread even though I am limited to isolation and pin cleaning but I am very much looking forward to when you get the larger case and go ahead with your project. Step by Step notation please!


----------



## GermanGuy

step one - open the housing
 step two - do all mods (short summary)
 step three - done
  
 just kidding.
  
 haven't received a feedback from shikada-san up to now if he is willing to offer me the second internal tube power supply pcb and if it is possible to get the also wider housing.
  
 but spent a lot of time today in selecting components:
  
 - +-0.1dB highend stereo potentiometer  (not  pure alps, a modified and exclusively for a german company manufactured one, about 120 euros):
  

  
 the potentiometer above has the also main benefit of beeing smaller than the original one and space is the limiting factor for the modification.
  
 input selector switch optimized for audio signals ( about 40 euros):
  

  
  
 recableling - mundorf pure 97% silver and 3% gold wires (about 20 euros per meter), soundwise slightly on the brighter side, but very spacious, precise, great imaging and soundstage, less bass weight, great texture (if you believe what the reviews say) have to think of, but have the feeling that for the signal part i will go the silver way:
  

  
 soldering - mundorf solder with  8.8% silver and 3% gold (about 100 euros 100 grams):
  

  
 selecting the components is very important i think because everything has to be passive, no relay input switch for example needing lots of current, so the passive input switch has to be of supreme quality. also the potentiometer is available with motor drive, but the remote control logic needs up to 200mA to drive the motor.
  
 power supply - buffer capacitor (about 35 euros):
  


 This is a great new capacitor design, as the capacitor has input AND output wires, so beeing always charged from one side and delivering the power on the other side, avoiding problems with mixing charging current and used current.
  
 i will definetely extract the charger logic of two car chargers and then making a much more stable external power supply with two of this capacitors.
  
 Shielding:
  
 i already bought some mu metal (permalloy) to shield the different parts of the amp (about 20 euros):
  

  
 the only problem with permalloy is that after bending it has lost its ability to shield magnetic fields and must be heated to 1200 degres celsius to get this ability again.
  
 i also want to buy ready to use boxes to shield the output transformers, but did not look for a german source up to now:
  


 also there is the option to paint this parts with black color, so if there is not enough space in even the larger tu-05 housing, i will use such mu metal boxes to extend the housing and externally mount output transformers, neutrik jacks etc. .
  
 as posted before, these are the vu meters (about 25 euros if bought in germany per piece):
  

  
 this is the vu meters inferface logic (about 15 euros if bought in germany):
  

  
 some connectors:
  
 cinch (5 euros a pair):
  


 loudspeakers (8 euros a pair):
  


 additional switches, not finally selected, something like this (about 4 euros):
  

  
 dac - hrt microstreamer 24bit 96kHz usb and usb powered dac with line out(about 180 euros, to compare size here with dragonfly usb dac):
  

  
 P.S. btw, i now use one of my netbooks to post when at home, makes posting much easier than with my tablet.


----------



## GermanGuy

one philco 1s4 just arrived !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> one philco 1s4 just arrived !!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 GRRRRRRR !


----------



## GermanGuy

wuff wuff !!!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, the ultimate tube rollers wristwatch! I was watching an interview with Steve Wozniak and have always wondered what watch he wears as it is huge! A little research and I find out it is a "Nixie watch" which uses two nixie tubes which displays the time!!

Its pretty cheap as well, around $500.. The ultimate tube rollers watch!


http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/index.html


----------



## smial1966

Steve from Mullard Magic wears one of these and it is very cool, but due to it's propensity for devouring batteries and humongous size, is only really suited for those with large wrists and access to an inexpensive supply of lithium cells. 

Cheers,
Andy. 

quote name="ianmedium" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/2070#post_9787675"]OK, the ultimate tube rollers wristwatch! I was watching an interview with Steve Wozniak and have always wondered what watch he wears as it is huge! A little research and I find out it is a "Nixie watch" which uses two nixie tubes which displays the time!!

Its pretty cheap as well, around $500.. The ultimate tube rollers watch!


http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/index.html[/quote]


----------



## ianmedium

It's back!!!   

Here is a quick shot. I will try to take a shot of the LED tonight as the picture I just took makes it look white and it is not. just a beautiful Kermit green. I am so glad I went for green!



On initial listening I can report that the line out on the AK120 is very transparent to my ears. I was easily able to discern the differences between my three interconnect cables which to me tells me the line out is clean and transparent. Easily the equal of the 801's dedicated line out!

Also, on brief listening (am going to charge the amp fully now) this is a really great match, wonderful synergy and very very musical. The amp really shows how the 120 raises its game with good amplification. This is more like a high quality home rig than a portable!


----------



## GermanGuy

glad you have your amp back!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

relabeling tubes:
  
 due to all the tube rolling not using my white gloves i have some tubes with no label left or nearly unreadable label.
  
 i used this brother label printer
  

  
 and a cartridge with 9mm adhesive transparent label foil to print new ones:
  


 i cut a label to be as small as possible (here with tube)
  


 and here the label alone:
  


 and finally the tube with new label:
  

  
 it's not looking that niece but until i have a better idea at least it is now again possible to identify the tube.


----------



## ianmedium

Well, I have established all is well and the synergy between the 120 and amp is wonderful so I am itching to try the Raytheons so will put them in once the amp is charge. I think I will combine them with the Sylvania's as well!

Loving the the separate on/off switch and not having to worry about inserting the headphone jack!


----------



## ianmedium

This is the best I can get yet with the green though it still does not show it off to it's best! BTW. I am loving the Raytheon's! Too early to be definitive but so far very very positive about them!


----------



## ianmedium

Ok, last shot of the night. It has been so wonderful having this amp back. Not only do I appreciate it more but it has given me an even greater regard for the AK120's abilities.

A night shot to end the night with!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Ok, last shot of the night. It has been so wonderful having this amp back. Not only do I appreciate it more but it has given me an even greater regard for the AK120's abilities.
> 
> A night shot to end the night with!




Beautiful pic, Ian!


----------



## GermanGuy

the HRT microStreamer dac - just arrived:



USB connector side:



Headphone and Line Out:

:

Here with DL91 tube for size comparison:




P.S. Hope the Images are sharp enough to read all valueable information


----------



## CJG888

I know you've already bought it, but there are alternatives which offer 192KHz capability (e.g. iBasso D7)...


----------



## ianmedium

Personally I would have the HRT over any iBasso product any day! They have an excellent reputation for making really great sound and are not full of bugs unlike iBasso!

GG, thanks for the pictures !  I am very much looking forward to your thoughts on this compared to your colourfly.


----------



## GermanGuy

cjg888 said:


> I know you've already bought it, but there are alternatives which offer 192KHz capability (e.g. iBasso D7)...






There is an alternative (as posted before) - the Meridian Explorer, capable of 24Bit, 192 KHz, - BUT - needs a driver for example for Windows, so not universal, i got the HRT microstreamer for 163 Euros, The Meridian Explorer is 299 Euros, much larger, three time the size / volume.......


And in several reviews the HRT was the better sounding device, the description of the sonic signature exactly fits my wishes, due to shape and connectors it can be provided as Add-On and can also be removed, housing is strictly rectangular, out of aluminium and two screws on the back so can be mounted by just using two slightly longer screws and .. it is really small.


so much more requirements needed to be fullfilled than just sample rate for an easy integration.


And as the colorfly loves WAV but hates FLAC i have decided not to use 192Khz.


Just to remember this device will be integrated into my TU-05 as dac section !


----------



## CJG888

I will admit that my recently-acquired DX50 is as buggy as an entomologist's terrarium...


----------



## ianmedium

See, thats the problem I have with Ibasso. I am sure they sound great but you would think they would take the experience they had with the DX100 and release something right from the get go!


----------



## CJG888

At least the D7 doesn't rely on firmware...

The DX50 is frustrating. Brilliance hampered by idiocy.


----------



## bmichels

GG, tell me, when you drilled the side of your TU-05 to make the hole for thé big jack. Was it easy to drill aluminium or... Very hard steel ? 

I am anxious How to make a nice & clean big hole !


----------



## GermanGuy

aluminium is not that hard and the softest metal to drill. i made the hole as written on page 115 of this thread.

today i have the tools and drills to make life easier:

first of all you should use a centre punch to exactly mark the center of the hole and also prevent the drill from moving when you drill the first small center hole:



first of all i would drill a 3mm hole with a 3mm metal drill, then expand it to 8mm with an 8mm metall drill and then using a reaner (german: Reibahle) or this driil here





to expand the hole to the needed diameter.

you should tape the whole amp with tape before to avoid scratches in the paint / surface.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - the most important thing is the correct positioning of the center, the distance between my rear neutrik jack and the electronic parts soldered under the tubes is just 1mm !!!!!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> first of all you should use a centre punch to exactly mark the center of the hole...


 
  
 I am happy to hear that it is aluminium... 
  
 But... you says "_you should use a centre punch to exactly mark the center of the hole _" !
  
 ->  Did'n you used the already existing small hole of the charging socket to start the BIG hole ?


----------



## ianmedium

You guys are great! the extent of my DIY was changing back to the Lorenz tubes today! Oh and I purchased some Audioquest Evergreen interconnect on a whim and must say I prefer it over the Cardas and Kimber!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> I am happy to hear that it is aluminium...
> 
> But... you says "_you should use a centre punch to exactly mark the center of the hole _" !
> 
> ->  Did'n you used the already existing small hole of the charging socket to start the BIG hole ?


 
 i did not as i had to drill a lot of small holes as posted on page 115, at that time i had not the reaner drill i have now.


----------



## bmichels

Look what arrived today....  *I really love the look of those Mullard DF91 with the little holes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
  
 I don't know if, with the Philips,  they will sound as good as the DF97, but... they look much nicer 
  

  

  
 Now I am waiting for *3 MAZDA 1T4 and 4... PHILCO 1S4* that I finally found (Thanks to GG)  
  
 and I believe I will then have all the "top" tubes I may need.... for a while.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh man, where did you get the Mullards with the holes? i have wanted a set for ages!


----------



## bmichels

I got the Mullard DF91 with holes from Derek from " electronics4all2013 ", an eBay vendor.  
  
( I also got some Mullard DF96 from him, but don(t know if they will be very usefull.)
  
  
  
  
  
 For information, *here is the current inventory of radio-antigua ( another eBay's vendor*) for the tubes that we use : 
  

*1S4 - DL91*

 48 ORION N/N ( nos/nib )
 4 ULTRON N/N
 9 KENRAD NOS
 5 SYLVANIA NOS
 2 CROSLEY NOS
 7 RCA NOS



*3S4 - DL92*

 589 ORION N/N
 1 MAZDA N/N
 1 MINIWATT N/N
 1 BELVU N/N
 1 GBC N/N
 1 MINIW DARIO N/N
 1 ITS NOS
 1 KENRAD JAN N/N
 1 SYLVANIA JAN N/N
 1 GE JAN N/N


*1T4 - DF91*

 65 PHILIPS MINIW
 8 VALVO N/N
 2 PHILIPS N/N
 1 ULTRON N/N
 17 TFK N/N
 20 TFK NOS
 1 RAYTHEON N/N
 15 RCA JRC N/N
 6 HYTRON JHY N/N
 9 SIN MARCA
 1 RADIONETTE NOS
 3 GE NOS
 1 COSSOR NOS
 2 MINIWAT NOS
 1 VALVO NOS
 10 PHILIPS CV785 EN ROLLITO
 2 MULLARD NOS
  
 - radio-antigua


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - so how do the rft df97's sound?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Look what arrived today....  *I really love the look of those Mullard DF91 with the little holes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 they are absolutely great looking!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - so how do the rft df97 sound?


 
  
 Well
  
 1 - so far * RTF df97 + Philips DL92 is my prefered combo.*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I believe that I hear some details and instruments that I did not hear before (expecially with pinkFloyd's  "shine on your crazy diamond" ). Does this make sense ?




  
 ( I don't know if it is the quality of the Combo, or my ear that get more and more aware/educated, or... effet placebo ??) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 2 - and I have to admit that the * Mullard DF91 +  Philips DL92* do not provide me with this level of detail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more " soft edges " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does this make sense ? ( But I will have to wait few hours of burn-in before having a final opinion.)
  
  
  
 3 - And next, I will test  RFT DF97 +  PHILCO 1S4  and  Mullard DF91 + MAZDA 1T4  when I receive the  PHILCO and the MAZDA already ordered.


----------



## GermanGuy

as i have received an additional philco 1s4 yesterday (different label color, but internally exactly the same) and waiting for additional four, i had a relaxing evening listening to music with the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo.
  
 i really recommend trying the philco 1s4 or the rca 1s4 tubes. all the 1s4 tubes i have tested have such a rich, full bodied and warm sound with great musicality but more bite, drive, speed than f.e. the philips dl92, the rca especially shines in the area of bass extension while the philco has this extra bit of air and space around everything. 
  
 and for me the rf df97's are the masters of detail and soundstage.
  
 together a real dream combo.
  
 i have decided to rebuild and recable my amp based on the shared experience (i think it was) of detail and soundstage provided mainly by the df91 stage and bass and bass texture the dl92 stage responsible for, so i will recable the whole input section and df stage with mundorf silver/gold cable, and the complete dl92 stage and output path with best of best copper wires (don't forget, that the output transformers are also copper wire ones).
  
 btw, at the monent i am listening to my pf viii with that combo and they match perfectly. listening to dvorak, symphony no.9 i have the feeling to sit in a large concert hall with some distance to the orchestra slightly above looking down and listening to the music, the presentation is so real, relaxed, beautiful, but again so life-like and real like really beeing there. amazing!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Well
> 
> 1 - so far * RTF df97 + Philips DL92 is my prefered combo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

I would say the Mullards as "polite" and a little softer an accurate description. They are perfect I feel for poorly recorded music which has a lot of compression at mastering.. Hello ADELE!

Combined with the Phillips is definitely the smoother option.

I must say, it has been a while since I listened to the Lorenz and you know, even though sometimes I feel other tubes edge them out in some ways they still are my go to tube for musicality and detail retrieval, especially with the Phillips which I have still yet to find a DL92 that beats the Phillips!


----------



## GermanGuy

i just stopped listening to go to bed, it's pretty late now, i totally forgot time, the sound of the pf viii with the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo is unbelievable. you should try for example the rca 1s4 instead of the philips dl92.


----------



## ianmedium

Now is that the one where i have to cut a pin GG?


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, pin 1!


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> the HRT microStreamer dac - just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I have really enjoyed my microstreamer with my tu-05 for the last few months. I think you will like it.


----------



## ianmedium

WC, thanks for you comment on my photo, from you that is high praise indeed!

I just wanted to share some thoughts on this Audioquest interconnect I got today. I had read a report on it in Stereophile and seeing as it is not that expensive and my local dealer had a small sale on the Audioquest stuff I thought I would give it a go!

Its a bit long but they only had meter lengths in stock but that has turned out to be handy as I can easily pick up my AK120 to change albums now. Its the sound, or rather lack of sound that gets me with this little cheap interconnect.

In comparison to this one the Cardas I have seems too smooth and the Kimber too rough. They both add something and as far as I can tell the Audioquest seems to add nothing which is what one wants really! The sound is transparent, open, free from grain and it just allows the music to hang in space for all to be seen. Stage depth with this cable is wonderful, very three dimensional for a headphone but there are no sonic artifacts and that is what I cannot get over for a cable so reasonably priced.

it appears to be well made and unlike the Switchcraft connectors on the Kimber the connectors on the Audioquest are easy to insert and take out. I have never liked the connectors on the Kimber. I know they are meant to be higher end but I just think they feel rough in use and feel like they could damage player or amp.

I have tested this cable on the combination of tubes I know and love best. Phillips/Lorenz so I know their sonic traits and this stuff just seems to open a window on all that goodness!

Highly recommended. I payed $32 including tax for my pair but I think the normal price is $35 plus tax in Canada. Highly recommended!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> , the sound of the pf viii with the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo is ...




GG, you too have some PF VIII ! I thought Only Ian was fan of PF ! Are they your main headphone now ? Or do you normaly use full Size headphone ?


----------



## spkrs01

bmichels said:


> GG, you too have some PF VIII ! I thought Only Ian was fan of PF ! Are they your main headphone now ? Or do you normaly use full Size headphone ?




Get on the FAD boat...I have a pair PF-IX too. For me they are genre specific, but when you have the right music. They are sublime, no other way to describe
them


----------



## AJHeadfi

spkrs01 said:


> Get on the FAD boat...I have a pair PF-IX too. For me they are genre specific, but when you have the right music. They are sublime, no other way to describe
> them


 
  
 FAD PF are very popular with audiophiles. Seems like so few have FAD PF X however. Why so few people seem to upgrade from earlier models? Can't believe it would be price.
  
  
 Has anybody tried any resonance damping on the inside of their TU-05?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> you should try for example the rca 1s4 instead of the philips dl92.


 
 Well the only 1S4 that I have are the PHILCO !   So I will try Mullars DS91+ PHILCO.
  
 The only RCA I have are the* 1UT * that were shipped with the TU-05.


----------



## GermanGuy

woodcans said:


> I have really enjoyed my microstreamer with my tu-05 for the last few months. I think you will like it.


 
  
 i do! at the moment using the microstreamer together with one of my modded grado sr225i´s in my office!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> GG, you too have some PF VIII ! I thought Only Ian was fan of PF ! Are they your main headphone now ? Or do you normaly use full Size headphone ?






 


carefully reading my signiture ............................ tells a lot about the equipment i own. so yes, i have. 

and please try the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo !!!!!!!!!!!!

normally i use my DIY grado style headphone but sometimes also one of the others, and so yeterday the pf viii, the akg k3003 and the hd800.


----------



## GermanGuy

ajheadfi said:


> FAD PF are very popular with audiophiles. Seems like so few have FAD PF X however. Why so few people seem to upgrade from earlier models? Can't believe it would be price.
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried any resonance damping on the inside of their TU-05?


 
  
 think about doing that when implementing my "big mod", but a lot of research needed before!
  
 Edit: it IS the price!!!


----------



## AnakChan

I had my TUR-06 case delivered today and am very pleased with it!


----------



## ianmedium

That looks great! It looks like nice thick leather that will age really well with time.


----------



## spkrs01

That looks great AnakChan, Congrats!
  
 Shikada-san offered to send my brown case for the TU-05 last week, I refused and asked him just to send everything with the TU-06. No point wasting money on shipping. So I think the brown case on his facebook is mine, that is going to another customer first. OR at least I think I ordered brown cases for both the TU-05 and TU-06.
  
He did mention that the TU-06 was a little delayed again, I think.....................


----------



## woodcans

That is slick AnakChan! Also your mini IC looks just as slick, what kind is it?

Edit: Great photo, btw!


----------



## AnakChan

woodcans said:


> That is slick AnakChan! Also your mini IC looks just as slick, what kind is it?
> 
> Edit: Great photo, btw!


 
  
 The IC is by Mezzo Soprano of which I reviewed briefly here. I'm tempted to bring this to the office tomorrow but kinda worried what my work colleagues will say .


----------



## Eide

AnakChan, how would you compare the Zana Deux SE to TU-05? I'm considering buying one of them to pair with my Fostex TH900 (and also ACS T1 ciem and T5p), and they both seem to offer different advantages...


----------



## AnakChan

eide said:


> AnakChan, how would you compare the Zana Deux SE to TU-05? I'm considering buying one of them to pair with my Fostex TH900 (and also ACS T1 ciem and T5p), and they both seem to offer different advantages...


 
  
 In my personal opinion, the ZDSE still wins out primarily cos it has a huge transformer/power to drive it with the 6C33C-B driver tubes. However, when I wrote the TU-05b review, it was on loan for a week from Shikada-san therefore I didn't have any tubes to roll. I don't know if it would have changed my thoughts by much though. I actually think the WA7 and the TU-05b would be a more interesting comparison. It's a pity that I never had both side-by-side to compare.
  
 However in terms of (trans)portables, I don't know of any other that would give as close as possible to a desktop sound but the flexibility of mobility than the TU-05b.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> GG, you too have some PF VIII ! I thought Only Ian was fan of PF ! Are they your main headphone now ? Or do you normaly use full Size headphone ?



 


just to mention i am the official first customer and owner in germany, had a nice conversation with the owner of fad on the high end munich 2013.


----------



## GermanGuy

since about one week i face the problem that using my tablet and opera mobile browser  sometimes there is an editor, often not, often cryptic formatting sequences to see, sometimes the pictures, often only the html embedding code, it's really a nightmare. 
  
 do you have the same experience?


----------



## Eide

anakchan said:


> In my personal opinion, the ZDSE still wins out primarily cos it has a huge transformer/power to drive it with the 6C33C-B driver tubes. However, when I wrote the TU-05b review, it was on loan for a week from Shikada-san therefore I didn't have any tubes to roll. I don't know if it would have changed my thoughts by much though. I actually think the WA7 and the TU-05b would be a more interesting comparison. It's a pity that I never had both side-by-side to compare.
> 
> However in terms of (trans)portables, I don't know of any other that would give as close as possible to a desktop sound but the flexibility of mobility than the TU-05b.




Thanks for your thoughts. Portability is a huge plus in my book. I listen to music in different parts of my house. I have a AK120, so I'm not so keen on spending money on the dac side of WA7. But I will check out a bit more of what other headfiers thinks about it. 

The only thing I worry about is if the customs in Norway will stop equipment without CE approvement... Are there anyone here from Norway who has bought such gear?


----------



## AnakChan

eide said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Portability is a huge plus in my book. I listen to music in different parts of my house. I have a AK120, so I'm not so keen on spending money on the dac side of WA7. But I will check out a bit more of what other headfiers thinks about it.
> 
> The only thing I worry about is if the customs in Norway will stop equipment without CE approvement... Are there anyone here from Norway who has bought such gear?


 
  
 I guess you've seen BMichel's rig? It seems to be what you're after...the TU-05b + TH-900 and AK120 I think (or was it the modded RWAK120?).
  
 I have talked to Shikada-san about the CE approval actually. Good point on where that's up. Maybe Ianmedium may know. He seems to talk to Shikada-san more than me (despite me being in the same country ).


----------



## AnakChan

germanguy said:


> since about one week i face the problem that using my tablet and opera mobile browser  sometimes there is an editor, often not, often cryptic formatting sequences to see, sometimes the pictures, often only the html embedding code, it's really a nightmare.
> 
> do you have the same experience?


 
  
 HI GG, I'm using the iPad and haven't encountered anything that's worse than usual.


----------



## ianmedium

Well this is quite a revelation for me! Since getting my amp back I am rediscovering its joys and finding new ones.

I think firstly that using the AK120 has proved to be a substantial increase in quality over my last source, the HM-801. I knew listening from the headphone out that the AK120 was the better player but only by plugging it into a high quality amp can I see how much better it is!

There is a refinement and maturity of the sound that one generally only gets in the better DAC's in home systems. Also this is as close as I have come in portable audio to albums on CD sounding like vinyl. Two played tonight show that for me. Phil Collins first solo album, Face Value and Roxy Music's Avalon.

I have owned both albums over the years on vinyl, CD and cassette. Both on CD were lacklustre, especially Avalon, sounded thin and laking dynamics. Ripped from CD to FLAC via XLD These albums on the AK120/TU-05 combination sound so different to the CD they were ripped from. I can only put that down to the player (as I tried them right out of the HP out and they sounded great) but also in combination with the 05 that great went to,"what, this cannot happen, how can this happen"?

Honestly, they both have the warmth, the feeling of intimacy (especially Face Value) that I last heard on Vinyl and Cassette. This player is outstanding and the 05 just shows that so much more. Likewise the 120 shows even more what an incredible design Shikada San has created here with this amp.

Also, I think as well it must be said that my new isolation platform is working beautifully. With it what little noise floor there is with this amp just disappears completely ( and when I say noise floor I mean the tubes not the amp which is always silent in my experience) The tubes are deadly silent and the music just hangs in an inky black deep space. Sheila Jordan's voice just hangs there. Three dimensional, breathy and intimate. I have not heard this CD rip sound better!

The last thing and I think one of the most important which really ties all these positives together is this cheap little Audioquest cable. It is truly astonishing as it simply does not impart anything in the sonic. Every time I put the Cardas in the music becomes softer and less emotional. Switch to the Kimber and the music feels rough. Go back to the Audioquest and well, its just music, nothing added, nothing taken away.

Its not a fashionable cable. It has no ultra expensive exotic materials, just solid long grain copper conductors but it does what Audioquest has as its motto, "first do no harm".

The other thing this new set up has done is show me how truly great a design the Beyerdynamic T5P's are. With great equipment they show that they simply reproduce the signal they are given. If there is deep bass its there, if not then the T5P does not make up stories. It is not like the HD800 which many say is better, I just find unemotional. I have yet to hear that headphone, even with tubes, involve me in music. Great for analyzing the last degree I agree but for me it is a studio tool not a headphone to enjoy a wide range of music with which saddens me as I love Sennheiser!

I have said this before but will say it again with some additions. The TU-05 to me is like a Nagra pre amp in they way it delivers music. Go listen to one if you get the chance, you will see what I mean! The AK120 for me is in many ways very similar to an experience I have many years ago when I got to listen to DCS's original Elgar DAC which when I heard it was used in conjunction with a Wadia transport. There was an intimacy and detail about that set up that was intoxicating and whilst I would not dream of saying the AK120 is the same it gives a very similar feeling that I felt listening to that set up in terms of musical involvement. Who would have thought a mere 13 years later that I could be saying that about a portable player!

Lastly the T5P's to me are the headphone equivalent of Wilson speakers in terms of transparency and the ability to convey musical emotion and timing. I actually said that to Debby (Dave Wilson's daughter) a little while ago and she went and listened to a a pair and understood what I meant!

So there we are. I am so glad that my amp is back, music has never sounded better!


----------



## spkrs01

Ian
  
 I am now sourcing the TU-05 from the HEX dac....and for IEMs., it's WOW!
  
 Really speechless at how good the TU-05 is!!!


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> Ian
> 
> I am now sourcing the TU-05 from the HEX dac....and for IEMs., it's WOW!
> 
> Really speechless at how good the TU-05 is!!!




Oh wow! The 05 rises to another higher bar than the 120. Isn't it great when you have equipment that does that! I am interested in how you feel the HEX DAC is in comparison to the 120. I Know they are different beasts but it would be interesting as when I eventually do move back to Europe I will be looking at a home system again.

If you have a look at this..
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/2025#post_9781785

I know my attempt is amateur and one can purchase higher quality isolation platforms but with a source of the quality of the HEX I really recommend trying some isolation with the amp. I think I have found the perfect combination of granite base to which 4 Oak cones are placed upon some Blu tak which they has a layer of marine ply on top (blu tac is top and bottom of the oak cones) then three larger oak cones are placed as you can see in the picture.

This has dropped any slight noises from tubes to zero. I truly feel the amp deserves some form of isolation to really allow it to shine even more and I can report that this form or something similar is far superior to having hard isolation as in stillpoints and such. The tubes need a visco-elastic damping somewhere in the chain which really makes them very quiet I have found.

I am so glad your enjoying the amp!


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Oh wow! The 05 rises to another higher bar than the 120. Isn't it great when you have equipment that does that! I am interested in how you feel the HEX DAC is in comparison to the 120. I Know they are different beasts but it would be interesting as when I eventually do move back to Europe I will be looking at a home system again.
> 
> If you have a look at this..
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/2025#post_9781785
> ...


 
  
  
 This is temporary, but I will need to get organized when other components comes in............thanks


----------



## spkrs01

Now that I am primarily using the the TU-05 as a desktop, I can't wait for the Coffman-Labs H1-A to come in and have a good listening seesion between the two.............................
  
I am won over by the three 3.5mm inputs on the H1-A, which would be great for the RWAK 120S and 100S that I have


----------



## TIMITS

spkrs01 said:


> Now that I am primarily using the the TU-05 as a desktop, I can't wait for the Coffman-Labs H1-A to come in and have a good listening seesion between the two.............................
> 
> I am won over by the three 3.5mm inputs on the H1-A, which would be great for the RWAK 120S and 100S that I have


 
  
 There is an excellent review on Head-Fi about the Coffman headphone amp but the reviewer had limited exposure to other tube amps.  I will be very interested to read your comments about how the H1-A compares to the TU-05 or other amps that you might have heard.


----------



## GermanGuy

Some new parts arrived today:
  

  
 Here also the permalloy shielding metal stripes:


----------



## CJG888

ianmedium said:


> WC, thanks for you comment on my photo, from you that is high praise indeed!
> 
> I just wanted to share some thoughts on this Audioquest interconnect I got today. I had read a report on it in Stereophile and seeing as it is not that expensive and my local dealer had a small sale on the Audioquest stuff I thought I would give it a go!
> 
> ...





That cable sounds very interesting. Is it a substantial improvement over the Epiphany cable (I vaguely remember that you also used this)?

Could you please also tell me the name of the cable in question.


----------



## GermanGuy

anakchan said:


> I guess you've seen BMichel's rig? It seems to be what you're after...the TU-05b + TH-900 and AK120 I think (or was it the modded RWAK120?).
> 
> I have talked to Shikada-san about the CE approval actually. Good point on where that's up. Maybe Ianmedium may know. He seems to talk to Shikada-san more than me (despite me being in the same country ).


 
  
 We had the same discussion before my amp was sent to me. in the past i for some years took the responsiblility as leader marketing and production (pc industry) for ce certifications of all products manufactured.
  
 To get the tu-05 imported without problems in europe there
 - only needs to be a CE sign on the amp itself
 - a CE conformity declaration by the manufacturer
  
 BUT
 - at least if the manufacturer is within europe CE conformity will be randomly tested, reviewed and also checked, if the CE conformaty declaration is based on good hope or good measurement and external certification like TÜV.
 - for importing japanese electronics to Europe i can´t imagine that shikada-san´s CE certification would be reviewed because out of reach for european institutions.
 - another point is, that i am sure, that shikada-san will only certify CE certification when really achieved
  
 BUT
 - *a CE certification is always valid for exactly the same product. if you change the color of a single wire, add one hole, use a different solder or tubes, whatever, CE certification has do be done again.*
  
 ON THE OTHER HAND
 - a CE certification is only needed for ready to use products, where you connect them to power or just switch them on.
 - the CE certification has to be provided by the last manufacturer in the chain that delivers a working and usuable product.
  
 SO
 - A tube amp DIY kit does not need a CE conformaty declaration by the seller, as the parts usally have it and he is the seller, not the manufacturer.
  
 Maybe a TU-05 partly preassembled but not working DIY tube amplifier kit (which means so NOT inserting the tubes before sending the amp out, so the kit consists of a very partly preassembled amp (just the tubes missing) + tubes could solve the problem.


----------



## Eide

Thanks for the DIY tip GermanGuy! I'll guess I'll be able to put the tubes in place myself.


----------



## GermanGuy

eide said:


> Thanks for the DIY tip GermanGuy! I'll guess I'll be able to put the tubes in place myself.


 
  
 You should check your local regulations, but i think if the invoice also is for a DIY kit preassembled ... maybe can help to argue this way, but don´t know the latest CE regulations.


----------



## ianmedium

cjg888 said:


> That cable sounds very interesting. Is it a substantial improvement over the Epiphany cable (I vaguely remember that you also used this)?
> 
> Could you please also tell me the name of the cable in question.




I have not used the Epiphany cable, must admit I have not heard of it before. Is it from the same company that makes the amps in the UK?

I think the thing is that the Audioquest is neither an improvement or worse than any other cable I have had. It simply, to my ears, does not impart a sonic trait like the others have done. I think the only thing I can say it add's is depth and space to the sonic but even then I don't think it is the cable "doing" that more that the cable gets out of the way so I can hear that in the recording.

Honestly I am still quite shocked at this, I have never given Audioquest a second glance as a cable company. I have always drifted toward the more exotic thinking it better. Now. Be aware the Kimber, Cardas and Toxic are the only aftermarket cables I have really tried (a friend gave me what turns out to be a Nordost clone interconnect which again, imparts a smoothing sound). All added or took away, the Audioquest as I said seems to my ears to do nothing other than convey what is there in the recording or what the equipment conveys.

I have to say this is the most satisfied I have been in the sound coming out of a pair of headphones and though all the components are a part of that it was not until I put this little audioquest cable in that everything just fell into place.. Amazing for a cable under $40 and I must admit it is getting me to reevaluate my thoughts on the higher end cables now!


----------



## GermanGuy

some new tubes arrived today:
  


 these are all matched pairs and one additional philco 1s4. the 3q4's are dl95's i want to test if they work.


----------



## ianmedium

3Q4's???


----------



## bmichels

eide said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Portability is a huge plus in my book. I listen to music in different parts of my house. I have a AK120, so I'm not so keen on spending money on the dac side of WA7. But I will check out a bit more of what other headfiers thinks about it.
> 
> The only thing I worry about is if the customs in Norway will stop equipment without CE approvement... Are there anyone here from Norway who has bought such gear?


 
  
  
 Eide, I have the same concern than you: I want to be able to transport my audio set-up from rooms to rooms, or even under the Patio, and I also have a TH900.
  
 For that purpose, I initialy bought the redWineAudio Bellina-PRO-HPA:  DAC+AMP running on battery. I took ALL the possible options:  SE + Balanced output & 24/192 DAC.  I even upgraded it with a MiniWatt tube recommended by Vinnie (there is ONE tube inside) and I also requested to have the all new electronics (new version early 2013) in the "old" metal case because I did not like his brand new "wood chassis". Too exotic/kitch for me !
  
 It is a great set-up when associated with my RWAK100 + Toslink.    Very powerfull !
  
and, with the appropriate carrying case, it can even be organised into a complete PORtable setup to carry away for the WK.
  
 But... now I also have the TU-05, and I have to admit that I get more excited with the TU-05 because of this tube rolling possibility that makes things much more fun IMO.  Also, I appreciate the extra portability.
  
*So, now I have one too many portable set-up !   If you are interested by my RWA Bellina-PRO-HPA, PM me...  *
*(and since it will be shipped from Belgium, there is no CE custom issues *



* )*


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Well this is quite a revelation for me! Since getting my amp back I am rediscovering its joys and finding new ones.


 
  
 I am very glad that you got your " precious " back.  Now you can have fun with us again...
  
 What tube combo have you used for this new start ?


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> 3Q4's???



 


yes, 3Q4 = DL95!

at the moment i am listening to the RFT DF97 - General Electric 3Q4 combo which means the DL95 tube type can be used in the DL92 stage and works!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - you asked, so here is my answer:
> 
> when doing my mod first off all i will rearrange all components inside the amp to minimize cable length and better separate
> 
> ...


 
  
 GG, I think that one important way to clear the signal path will be to *remove this impedence switch.*  This is really a signal blocker !  see the image posted before by the first guy who rewired his TU-05: the cable go DIRECT from the transformer to the board.
  

  
  
 Myself here is my limited plan
  
 - Use cooper cable from the transformer to the XLR headphone out. I will use the exact cable for this than the one that has been used to re-wire my TH900 balanced, so the cable is the same on the complete output path (plus the transformer is cooper)
  
 - Remove the 1/8 jack so that the ground of the R & L transformers are not anymore connected through the 1/8 jack ( *EXCEPT if I can find a 1/8 female jack that disconnect the 2 grounds when there is no 1/8 male jack inserted*.  Does this exist ??)
  
 - Recabling the cables from the input jack to...as far as I can go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   BUT here, I don't know what wires to use.  I am not obliged to use the headphone cable, so I can choose something else.  *Any suggestion ?*


----------



## GermanGuy

here is the link to the cable theory that is behind the audioquest product design:

http://www.audioquest.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/DoNoHarm-whitepaper-1222-11-r11.pdf

it's very interesting, i red through some time ago before making my own headphone cables and interconnects.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> as i have received an additional philco 1s4 yesterday (different label color, but internally exactly the same) and waiting for additional four, i had a relaxing evening listening to music with the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo.
> 
> i really recommend trying the philco 1s4 or the rca 1s4 tubes. all the 1s4 tubes i have tested have such a rich, full bodied and warm sound with great musicality but more bite, drive, speed than f.e. the philips dl92, the rca especially shines in the area of bass extension while the philco has this extra bit of air and space around everything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 you are right, i also thought about possible problems with the impedance switch:
  
 the real no sorrow solution would be to use the same outout jacks as for loudspeakers to set impedance but then needing eight ones for all three impedance settings connecting them with this bi-wiring bridge cables or a short cable with bananas (this connector type).
  
 but on the other hand this side of the output transformers has an impedance of usual 4 to 5 KOhm, current is rather low, voltage rather high, so will try a 4x6 switch i will use also as input switch, which is copper hard plated with pure silver made out of one piece, only 0.025 ohm internal resistance, up to 0.5 ampere.
  
 the sound degradation due to impedance mismatch is much larger than the one of a carefully selected switch.
  
 and also if using only a specific headphone type as my grado's with 32 ohm impedance you can use the impedance switch to finetune the sound warmer - brighter.
  
 and at last i have headphones from 8 to 300 ohm impedance and also asked shikada-san to check the availability of output transformers (if within his design concept) with resulting additional 300 to 600 ohm impedance setting to make my next mod really the final one and the tu-05 usable for headphones like hd800 and beyer t1.
  
 it is easy to modify a 3.5mm female jack with switch that the switch is on or off like you want by bending the outer part of that contact. if you want to avoid ianmediums problems he got with his input jack with switch, add a small switch to connect / disconnect ground as i will do.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> some new tubes arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> these are all matched pairs and one additional philco 1s4. the 3q4's are dl95's i want to test if they work.


 
  
  
 What " matched pair " means exactly  ?  Is it important ?   
  
 and... how can you be sure that they are really matched pairs  ?   Do eBAY vendors offer "matched pairs " or do you have to go some special vendors ?


----------



## GermanGuy

just by chance the tubes were matched pairs! no special idea behind. matched pair means that important electrical properties like amplification are matching, i.e. the same.
  
 ebay sellers offer matched pair tubes.
  
 to verify that a matched pair is a matched pair, you can buy a good tube tester and check it!
  
 if you don't trust your sellers at least until a bad experience, it gets hard to even buy some bread and butter!


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> I am very glad that you got your " precious " back.  Now you can have fun with us again...
> 
> What tube combo have you used for this new start ?




My favourite pairing that I know so well.. Phillips/Lorenz




germanguy said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > 3Q4's???
> ...




GG, just to clarify, do you mean the DL95 can be used with no modification to the amp or tube and just slot in as a direct replacement for the DL92?

On to another topic. I think I may try the "Stamp Brimars" today though I have to be honest on my pair the stamps looked decidedly tacky so I have carefully removed them with a warm towel. The printing was not great on my pair either so I was not too concerned about losing it if it came off but I am happy to say it remained intact and can report that there was no printing on the stamp side of the tube as none was on the stamp when I removed it.

Before I slot them in what do people who have them think of them?

I have to be honest I was not enamoured with the seller, everything came safely but he was very poor on communications I thought


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> would be interested in your impressions how they sound. after my brimar df91 arrived i gave them one hour of burn-in and listened to them with different dl92's or compatible tubes but was not that impressed, i missed soundstage, bass and bass texture, all combinations somewhat bright and soundstagewise flatter sounding.
> 
> maybe they need more burn-in time.


 
  
 for the dl95 (3q4), the tube is pin compatible to the dl92 and can be used, also in powersave mode, but ... after testing with different records the bias, grid and anode voltages seem not to be optimal or fitting, the tube starts to distort for example with bass heavy organ music at slightly more than modest to medium volume level, so can NOT be recommended.


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am listening to the rft df97 - sylvania 1s4 matched pair combo and must say that from the start i got and get more and more addicted and fascinated by the sound.
  
 i bought the sylvania 1s4 tubes because the philco 1s4's are made by sylvania.
  
 this combo has a rich, full bodied, highly textured airy and spacious, warm but clear, precise but relaxing, highly detailed but beautiful sound on par with the philco 1s4's, from top to bottom end. i will give them some time to burn-in, but i must say that i find the 1s4 tubes (except the tungsram) superior sounding to any dl92 i have.
  
 edit:
  
 at the moment i am listening to rimsky korsakow, scheherazade, 1960 live recordings, chicago symphony orchestra, from hdtracks, and feel like molten cheese floating down my chair, it sounds so beautiful!


----------



## ChrisSC

@ Anakchan (or anyone else who has heard both):
  
 Can you shoot a quick sound comparison of the TU-5 and the ALO RX-MK3B?  I've got the rxmk3b and am going to be running it fully balanced with my ak120b (the mod's done and should be shipping back to me tomorrow) and LCD3s, and am wondering whether the TU-5 would be a significant upgrade to this balanced setup.  Thanks!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> My favourite pairing that I know so well.. Phillips/Lorenz...


 
*you mean Lorenz DF96 + philips dl92  ?   *
  
*better than *  *mazda 1T4 + philips dl92  *or *mazda 1T4  / Mullard  ?*


----------



## smial1966

I really wouldn't worry too much about CE certification as there are a number of European owners of this amp from various countries, e.g. France, Germany and the UK, who have all received their amps without a CE mark and no customs interference whatsoever. I think that the CE mark is primarily a European compliance directive and not necessarily something that's stringently applied to goods imported from outside of the E.U.

Cheers,
Andy.



eide said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Portability is a huge plus in my book. I listen to music in different parts of my house. I have a AK120, so I'm not so keen on spending money on the dac side of WA7. But I will check out a bit more of what other headfiers thinks about it.
> 
> The only thing I worry about is if the customs in Norway will stop equipment without CE approvement... Are there anyone here from Norway who has bought such gear?


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - up to now i sometimes had a problem to understand your postings when you name a specific tube combo, but i just understood and think that you are always use the dl92 / df91 sort order to name a combo while i and at least bmichels use the opposite naming - df91 tube / dl92 tube ?!


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> *you mean Lorenz DF96 + philips dl92  ?  *
> 
> *better than *  *mazda 1T4 + philips dl92  *or *mazda 1T4  / Mullard  ?*




I have not done the tubes that need modification and have no interest in that part. I will leave that to you and GG. The combination I mean is the Phillips DL92/ Lorenz DF91 that I have loved for so long. For my tastes that combination has not been beaten but I hate to say "best" as that is subjective I feel.

As far as I am concerned of all the tubes I have had so far the only one that I would say was "bad" was the Telefunken DL92. I liked the Telefunken DF91 but I seen to have no luck with the brand as the ones I had were too noisy despite the seller saying they measured well!

Oh, I contacted the seller you mentioned.. Outrageous prices he wants for his tubes. There is no way a pair of Telefunken's of the types we use are worth 79 Euros a pair!!! :eek:


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> ianmedium - up to now i sometimes had a problem to understand your postings when you name a specific tube combo, but i just understood and think that you are always use the dl92 / df91 sort order to name a combo while i and at least bmichels use the opposite naming - df91 tube / dl92 tube ?!




Your right GG, I normally do DL/DF but sometimes I forget. I guess I just assumed most would know what i meant as I have mentioned that combination ad-nauseam !


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> As far as I am concerned of all the tubes I have had so far the only one that I would say was "bad" was the Telefunken DL92. I liked the Telefunken DF91 but I seen to have no luck with the brand as the ones I had were too noisy despite the seller saying they measured well!
> 
> Oh, I contacted the seller you mentioned.. Outrageous prices he wants for his tubes. There is no way a pair of Telefunken's of the types we use are worth 79 Euros a pair!!!


 
  
 are you looking for or searching a specific tube type ? the standard tubes get more and more rare and expensive on ebay.


----------



## ianmedium

I would like a pair of Telefunken DF91's at some point but to be honest these are radio tubes made in their hundreds of thousands and they are simply not worth what some sellers are trying to sell them for. The most I would pay is $20 for a tube but that is pushing it.

So many of these types of tubes are out there as they were used in military radios. There are literally warehouses full of them. I am sure somewhere there is a large stash of Lorenz and Marconi's somewhere gathering dust!

I know the seller that sold me the Siemens once he found out there was a market for them jacked the prices up considerably! The Telefunkens I enquired about were DL92's but in truth they were re-branded Mullards so thinking on it I already have them!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I have not done the tubes that need modification and have no interest in that part. I will leave that to you and GG. The combination I mean is the Phillips DL92/ Lorenz DF91 that I have loved for so long.


 
 AHHH I thought that you were using the Lorentz DF96 !!  
  
 Now I understand: I was disappointed a little bit by the Lorentz DF96 + Philips DL92, and this surprised me because usually we have a similar taste .
  
 Those DF91, I believe are quite hard to find isn't it ?  Expecially if you look for the Stuttgart made ones ?  Is the "stuttgart made" important ?


----------



## bmichels

some more porn before going to bed ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Decware Taboo MK3 headphone amp


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> AHHH I thought that you were using the Lorentz DF96 !!
> 
> Now I understand: I was disappointed a little bit by the Lorentz DF96 + Philips DL92, and this surprised me because usually we have a similar taste .
> 
> Those DF91, I believe are quite hard to find isn't it ?  Expecially if you look for the Stuttgart made ones ?  Is the "stuttgart made" important ?




Apparently the Stuttgart made ones are much better, well that is the opinion of other types of tubes. Apparently the pre "SEL" ones are the ones to go for!


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> I am very glad that you got your *" precious " *back.  Now you can have fun with us again...
> 
> What tube combo have you used for this new start ?


 
  
  
 That made me laugh! And while funny, quite true. Ian, I am also glad you have yours back. 
  
 GG, how much of a difference do you expect to hear without the impedance switch in the circuit?


----------



## ianmedium

I am sure I have no idea what you both mean :rolleyes: 

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz-8CSa9xj8[/VIDEO]


----------



## GermanGuy

as long as you use only one headphone now and in the future,  you can hardwire the impedance to the best sounding impedance, but as all of us have a tu-05 WITH impedance switch and as posted the sound improves and improves with better sources and dacs, this is NOT a limit or a bottleneck for the sound.
  
 impedance set too low means bassy sound without detail and highs, set too high means less to no bass.
  
 for example the pf viii with impedance adapter 270 ohm using my cayin ha-1a lost the whole magic, bass extension and cave like sound.
  
 the hd800 with 16 - 120 ohm impedance setting using the tu-05 is much to dark, muffled sounding.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> I am sure I have no idea what you both mean


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 





  
 Well, I always suspected you had slightly 'pointy' ears.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




People who have met me always say.. "he is not of this Earth"!!


----------



## bmichels

Ian, just for you :  http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue67/nagra.htm
  
 enjoy....


----------



## ianmedium

Very very nice, Thank you for the link!

I plugged in the Brimars yesterday, they have about four hours on them at the moment. Nice and quiet which is good! Sound wise. They have a very attractive sound signature so far. I thought the treble was rolled off a bit but as they open up it seems they have the detail there and shimmer. Bottom end has more weight than the Lorenz's and the mid range is rather lovely. I was in truth not expecting much from these but they are growing on me. I will do some more burn in today when I get back home them listen to Shawn Colvin live. Her guitar should sound full bodied but crisp and her voice slightly breathy. I actually think these might suite me more than the Lorenz's as they feel ever so slightly more intimate.. Will report back this weekend. 

Thanks Andy for bringing them to my attention. Oh yes, I am really glad I go the stamps off mine!


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,

I'm glad to learn that the Brimars have such a beguiling sound, but now you've put me in a delightful dilemma, as I was saving the 'stamped' Brimars as thermionic curiosities and haven't actually listened to them yet - oh the shame!  But they might actually outperform the Lorenz and must now be used, so to heck with the decorative stamps, where's that soapy sponge?!? 

Cheers,
Andy.

quote name="ianmedium" url="/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/2160#post_9800080"]Very very nice, Thank you for the link!

I plugged in the Brimars yesterday, they have about four hours on them at the moment. Nice and quiet which is good! Sound wise. They have a very attractive sound signature so far. I thought the treble was rolled off a bit but as they open up it seems they have the detail there and shimmer. Bottom end has more weight than the Lorenz's and the mid range is rather lovely. I was in truth not expecting much from these but they are growing on me. I will do some more burn in today when I get back home them listen to Shawn Colvin live. Her guitar should sound full bodied but crisp and her voice slightly breathy. I actually think these might suite me more than the Lorenz's as they feel ever so slightly more intimate.. Will report back this weekend. 

Thanks Andy for bringing them to my attention. Oh yes, I am really glad I go the stamps off mine![/quote]


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, just be careful with the sponge, the lettering is very delicate and I did lose a little off the edges of some letters but i must admit my stamps were not as nice as yours so it was no big deal to lose them. The come off very easily and only need moisture for a few seconds.

I have just got home so am going to run the amp for another three hours to give some more thoughts but your term for them, "Beguiling" is actually really accurate. They probably do not have the last ounce of high end (but that may change with more burn in, that has been my experience with burn in) but they are so sweet and musical.


----------



## GermanGuy

modder's paradise:
  
 http://www.vt4c.com/
  
 http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.php


----------



## GermanGuy

as my modded tu-05 has two headphone output jacks (the rear 6.3mm Neutrik one and the front 3.5mm jack), i today modified my tu-05 again:
  
 - the rear neutrik jack was and is connected to the 8 ohm pins of the output transformers
 - the front 3.5mm jack is now connected to the 4 ohm pins of the output transformers
 - i changed the connections of the impedance switch to now medium and high setting
  
 as a result:
  
 - i can use the vast majority of my headphones as before using the rear neutrik 6.3mm jack, impedance set to medium
  
 - i can now use my hd800 connected to the rear jack, impedance set to high (due to the now smaller but nevertheless existing impedance mismatch slightly warmer sounding, but that can be perfectly compensated by setting the colorfly eq to the 'rock' setting)
  
 - i can use the akg k3003 and the fad pf viii connected to the front jack, impedance set to medium (when doing my "big" mod, i will provide switches for all combinations possible with the output transformers):
  
 Impedance range should now be something like that:
  

IMPEDANCE​LOW​MEDIUM​HIGH​REAR 6.3mm Jack​8 - 32​*16 - 64*​*32 - 200*​FRONT 3.5mm Jack​4 - 16​*8 - 32*​*16 - 100*​
  
 edit:
  
 after some listening i have resoldered the impedance switch cables to their original positions and so low / medium setting.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Very very nice, Thank you for the link!
> 
> I plugged in the Brimars yesterday,....Thanks Andy for bringing them to my attention. Oh yes, I am really glad I go the stamps off mine!


 
  
 What binar exactly are you mentioning  ?  With what other pair of tube were there used ?


----------



## mtthefirst

bmichels said:


> What binar exactly are you mentioning  ?  With what other pair of tube were there used ?


 
  
 Probably this one. Brimar 1T4.


----------



## bmichels

mtthefirst said:


> Probably this one. Brimar 1T4.


 
  
 Very nice indeed !   And with what tube in the "Power stage" were there associated ?


----------



## mtthefirst

bmichels said:


> Very nice indeed !   And with what tube in the "Power stage" were there associated ?


 
  
 This pair is for my TUR-06, so I don't know what other guy use for their power stage. 
  
 I'm still waiting for my TUR-06 to finish but I will try this Brimar on AnakChan's TUR-06 tomorrow.


----------



## ianmedium

Brimar 1T4/Phillips DL92


----------



## bmichels

mtthefirst said:


> This pair is for my TUR-06, so I don't know what other guy use for their power stage.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my TUR-06 to finish but I will try this Brimar on AnakChan's TUR-06 tomorrow.


 
  
 AhHH.  Also tomorrow, try to listen to his TU-05 also (if he has received it yet).  I am very interested to read how you feel the 2 amps compare.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Brimar 1T4/Phillips DL92


 
  
 thanks Ian....
  
 Does this new combo has a chance to take away the crown from your beloved Phillips DL92/Lorenz DF91 combo ?


----------



## ianmedium

No, its just different. It is still to early to tell as they have some more hours to go before they fully settle in. The sound is rounder that the Lorenz but just a little. At this stage I could easily live with either pairings but in truth I could say that about all of the valves I have!


----------



## ianmedium

So a Big Thank you to Andy for bringing to light the 1T4 Brimars.

I have now around twenty hours on them and they are wonderful. They opened up quite a bit over the twenty hours and now to my ears combine the airy top end of the Lorenz/Siemens, bass, in fact a little more bass than the Mullards and the sweet mid's of the Mazda's. 

They seem to do all things exceptionally well. I did some swapping back and forth tonight and they now are my go to 1T4 as when I put the Lorenz, Mazda or Mullard's back in the overall sonic lacked dimension and intimacy as well as speed and depth. They are a perfect combination with the Phillips DL92 I feel. 

These are very detailed tubes as well. Guitars have an added layer of texture as do strings. Brushes on skin have just that little more texture and grain. In comparison the other three feel ever so slightly veiled in that respect ( and this is extreme nit picking it has to be said. All three tubes are still wonderful tubes and if I was told I could only live with one of them I would still be happy)

Just lovely lovely tubes. My other set of Brimars came no where near this standard!


----------



## AnakChan

MTTheFirst was able to try his new 1T4 Brimars today on the TUR-06. It was probably a little too new to make impressions. For the moment I had fallen back to my Sylvania's :-


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> So a Big Thank you to Andy for bringing to light the 1T4 Brimars.
> 
> I have now around twenty hours on them and they are wonderful. They opened up quite a bit over the twenty hours and now to my ears combine the airy top end of the Lorenz/Siemens, bass, in fact a little more bass than the Mullards and the sweet mid's of the Mazda's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 so i will try them again - thanks for your effort to give  them so much time for burn-in


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> So a Big Thank you to Andy for bringing to light the 1T4 Brimars.....
> 
> ....Just lovely lovely tubes. My other set of Brimars came no where near this standard!


 
  
 Ian, what are those "other Brimars" not as good as the 1T4 you discovered ?   I want to make sure I test "the right Brimars" ! 
  
  
  
 I found several type and colour of printing on the tubes !??  does  " White printing" or  "red printing" makes a difference ?
  
  

  

  
  
  
 And.... for those interested in "in deept" informations about the Brimars tubes: The Brimars tube book !


----------



## ianmedium

Anak, I am looking forward to hearing what they are like in the 06 as they are a warmer more bass oriented tube. Bmichels. they are the Brimars with the stamps on. I have the other ones and found them quite different in sound style, flatter and less intimate than the red label Brimars.


----------



## ianmedium

I just looked Bmichels. Unless you already have ordered them It looks like the Stamp Brimars are sold out.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Anak, I am looking forward to hearing what they are like in the 06 as they are a warmer more bass oriented tube. Bmichels. they are the Brimars with the stamps on. I have the other ones and found them quite different in sound style, flatter and less intimate than the red label Brimars.


 
  
 It was kinda hard to make impressions of the Brimar 'cos they hadn't been burnt in. To my ears they sounded somewhat closed in terms of staging but that could entirely be due to the lack of run-in time. If memory serves (cos we listened to quite a bit of other gear today), to my ears they were quite mid centric but MTTheFirst had different thoughts (will let him divulge when he gets internet time).
  
 The whole story may (and most likely will) change when they get a decent burn-in time.


----------



## GermanGuy

just bought 5x Siemens DL620 (nearly the same as DL92, but f.e.lower heater voltage):
  

  
 i already had bought 5x Lorenz DF61 (nearly the same as DF91, but also f.e.lower heater voltage):
  

  
 This company here manufactures custom made tube amplifier output transformers (for example input impedance 1.5, 3.0, 4.5 KOhm, output impedance 2, 4, 8, 16 Ohm, 300 mW) all parameters selectable, up to Studio quality which means 15Hz to > 30Khz +- 0.1 dB !!!!:
  
 http://www.roehrenendstufen.de/
  
 using this tubes and very small output transformers it should be possible to build a real portable MINI TU-05 !


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> It was kinda hard to make impressions of the Brimar 'cos they hadn't been burnt in. To my ears they sounded somewhat closed in terms of staging but that could entirely be due to the lack of run-in time. If memory serves (cos we listened to quite a bit of other gear today), to my ears they were quite mid centric but MTTheFirst had different thoughts (will let him divulge when he gets internet time).
> 
> The whole story may (and most likely will) change when they get a decent burn-in time.




I can understand the closed feeling. I had that when mine were new. Also. I wonder. These are two different amps and what may be great in the 05' may not be so great in the 0'6! Having said that these particular tubes I found are one of the ones that really open up with hours on them, more than others so it will be interesting to see if that affects things in the way they work with the 06'.


----------



## zachchen1996

Hi guys, I'm thinking about ordering a tu-05 for my hidition nt6 pro's but am not sure which impedance option to choose. The nt6 pros have an impedance of 45 ohms. Also what is the headphone out size? 3.5mm or 6.3mm? Thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

Also is the headphone output balanced or unbalanced?


----------



## ianmedium

zachchen1996 said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking about ordering a tu-05 for my hidition nt6 pro's but am not sure which impedance option to choose. The nt6 pros have an impedance of 45 ohms. Also what is the headphone out size? 3.5mm or 6.3mm? Thanks




I had to look that one up, there are so many new makers out there now!

The amp will drive them easily. You would want the mid setting though I think it useful to have choice so would go for the gain selection option. What other headphones do you have. The 05 can drive up to 200ohm headphones.

The amp uses a 3.5mm socket as standard though the beauty of this amp is it's bespoke nature so if you wanted a 6.3mm socket you could order the long case version. Some folks have also ordered it with RCA inputs as well.

As far as I am aware Shikada San does not offer balanced outputs or inputs though.

Let us know how you get on. Shikada san is great to deal with. If you have a Facebook account you can like his page and I have found responses from him to be quicker via FB messaging. Just remember he is a one man band so you may not get an immediate reply. 

I think the current wait for a stock amp is 6 weeks.


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> I had to look that one up, there are so many new makers out there now!
> 
> The amp will drive them easily. You would want the mid setting though I think it useful to have choice so would go for the gain selection option. What other headphones do you have. The 05 can drive up to 200ohm headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow thanks for helping! Is there any benefit to having the the headphone out socket be 6.3mm over 3.5mm?


----------



## ianmedium

I think the 6.3mm sockets are generally stronger but I have the new 3.5mm socket in my amp and it feels nice and strong. Be aware the 6.3mm socket would come at a premium as it requires a bigger case. Personally unless I was using headphones with 6.3mm jacks I would not bother.


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> I think the 6.3mm sockets are generally stronger but I have the new 3.5mm socket in my amp and it feels nice and strong. Be aware the 6.3mm socket would come at a premium as it requires a bigger case. Personally unless I was using headphones with 6.3mm jacks I would not bother.


 
  
 Hey guys, I want to straight out say I know absolutely nothing about tubes or tube amps so I need help getting tubes for this amp. What is(are) the best tube(s) for the TU-05? An where can I order it(them)? Thanks so much


----------



## LFC_SL

ianmedium said:


> I think the current wait for a stock amp is 6 weeks.



On the website the TU-05 is quoting Nov. TUR-06 is quoting Dec. Every week I delay my heart sinks a little more 

I have asked Anak on his 06 review for a comparison to the Alo Pan Am. There is nothing on this thread other than an isolated TU-05 is "more musical". Think I will PM that member too!


----------



## ianmedium

I think the 06 is proving to be more challenging to build than the 05. Add to that that there are more orders for both coming in and Shikada San has one pair of hands.. Still, December is not that far off!!

I have to say having had mine away for a month having the modifications done really showed me how much it has added to my enjoyment of music. I thought right out of the AK120 was great until I heard so much more when it was plugged in to the 05! 

It's worth the wait!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I think the 6.3mm sockets are generally stronger but I have the new 3.5mm socket in my amp and it feels nice and strong. Be aware the 6.3mm socket would come at a premium as it requires a bigger case. Personally unless I was using headphones with 6.3mm jacks I would not bother.




One very good solution for you is to have a 4 pin XLR plug fitted in the back of unit (where is normaly the charging socket). This should be possible even without needing the " long case". Then you put the charging socket on the side bellow the power switch. 

Shikada san was ok tu put for me XLR in but... I asked too late when m'y unit was ready to ship ((


----------



## zachchen1996

Guys who own the TU-05, as of now, what is your number one absolute favorite tube combo for the tu-05? I really need somewhere to start off, thanks for the help.


----------



## ianmedium

zachchen1996 said:


> Guys who own the TU-05, as of now, what is your number one absolute favorite tube combo for the tu-05? I really need somewhere to start off, thanks for the help.




This is so hard to say as I have said many times here, what is my favourite might not be yours, Having said that!

Currently my reference for the 3S4 stage is the Phillips Miniwatt. It combines depth with detail.

For the 1T4/U4 stage it is a choice of three depending on my mood. Brimar Red Letter, Lorenz Stuttgart or Mazda/Cifte

Of the three the Mazda/Cifte are the easiest to get hold of, the Brimar and Lorenz have similar properties to unobtanium!

A suitable replacement for the Brimar would be I feel the Mazda (the Mazda lacks a little of the bass of the Brimar) and a replacement for the Lorenz I feel would be the Siemens or Telefunken. A middle ground would be the much more obtainable and excellent Radiotechnique.

Be aware that in my experience the Red letter Brimar is a very different animal to the stock one. I found the stock one rather lifeless in comparison.

Bottom line for me is that though I love the Brimar/Phillips I still come back to the Lorenz/Phillips combo.


----------



## Boringer

> One very good solution for you is to have a 4 pin XLR plug fitted in the back of unit (where is normaly the charging socket). This should be possible even without needing the " long case". Then you put the charging socket on the side bellow the power switch.
> 
> Shikada san was ok tu put for me XLR in but... I asked too late when m'y unit was ready to ship ((


 
  
 Before I placed my order on the TU-05, I've asked Shikada San for the option to have a 4 pin XLR.
 At that time he said it's not possible because TU-05 is not designed for balance connection.
 Hence if the balance plug installed, it will serve only 1 channel, either it's only the left or only right channel.
 I don't know anything about this, hence I drop that option on the first hand.
  
 I would like to hear if this option is indeed possible.


----------



## Boringer

zachchen1996 said:


> Wow thanks for helping! Is there any benefit to having the the headphone out socket be 6.3mm over 3.5mm?


 
  


ianmedium said:


> I think the 6.3mm sockets are generally stronger but I have the new 3.5mm socket in my amp and it feels nice and strong. Be aware the 6.3mm socket would come at a premium as it requires a bigger case. Personally unless I was using headphones with 6.3mm jacks I would not bother.


 
  
 I agree to Ian's comment, as I also had his opinion before decided to have the additional 6.3mm socket.
 I have few headphones and IEMs with 3.5mm and 6.3mm jacks and I would like to "prevent" of using any adapters, hence I took that option.
 It will come with the expense of portability though, since it will have a longer/bigger and obviously "heavier" case.


----------



## ianmedium

Of course a cheaper option that gives flexibility is to have a high quality 6.3mm-3.5mm cable adaptor made. Cardas make a good one. I used it and found no difference in the sound quality with it in or out of the equation. If you have custom cable with your headphones you could always ask the cable maker to make you a short length adaptor. That is the route I would go. Personally I like to stay as close to the original ethos of the amp as possible, but that is just me. As you can see there have been some amazing modifications made by GG that make him very happy indeed.


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> Of course a cheaper option that gives flexibility is to have a high quality 6.3mm-3.5mm cable adaptor made. Cardas make a good one. I used it and found no difference in the sound quality with it in or out of the equation. If you have custom cable with your headphones you could always ask the cable maker to make you a short length adaptor. That is the route I would go. Personally I like to stay as close to the original ethos of the amp as possible, but that is just me. As you can see there have been some amazing modifications made by GG that make him very happy indeed.


 
  
 I think I will just stick with the 3.5mm output now. The reason I asked for 6.3, was because I had a dhc ultashort adapter (trrs to 6.3) being made for me, but just simply requested a change so now its trrs to 3.5mm On the go, I will use nt6 pro with the hm901 balanced and then when I can sit down ill use the hm901 with the tu-05 with the nt6 pro. Ianmedium, do you know if the tu-05 would pair well with brighter ciems?


----------



## GermanGuy

i use the tu-05 with my fad pf viii, akg k3003 (high filter), ue tf10, always pure fun to listen to. also some finetunung with different tube combos possible.

as my favorite tube combos sound seems to be related to my DIY grado style headphone so both ianmedium and bmichels prefer a warmer sounding dl92 (and ianmedium usually using his t5p to listen to tube combos) for your brighter sounding iem i think ianmediums tube recommandations will surely fit your requirements.


----------



## bmichels

zachchen1996 said:


> I think I will just stick with the 3.5mm output now. The reason I asked for 6.3, was because I had a dhc ultashort adapter (trrs to 6.3) being made for me, but just simply requested a change so now its trrs to 3.5mm On the go, I will use nt6 pro with the hm901 balanced and then when I can sit down ill use the hm901 with the tu-05 with the nt6 pro. Ianmedium, do you know if the tu-05 would pair well with brighter ciems?


 
  
 XLR is possible. It will just NOT offer balanced signal since the TU-05 is not balanced amp. However, it can improve the signal separation a little by having the ground of the Right & Left  output Tranformer NOT connected together.
  
  Kageyuki Shikada even bought for me an XLR plug to see how it will fit, but, as I said my request was too late and I decided not to wait 2 more months for him to disasemble my unit and reassemble it is a "long case".
  
 Indeed we found that there was no room available on the front plate with the "short case" , but... with the plug in the back, it should be OK.
  
  
 Here are  the 2 pictures that he sent me.  So now he has a spare XLR plug available for you...
  
 
  
 Here is the inside of my Amp, showing where I will put my XLR plug.
  

  
 And as for tubes, so far the best SOUNDING combo that I have tested is : 
*RFT DF97 (modified with pin 4 & 5 connected together)+ Philips DL92 * 
but I am waiting for my *PHILCO 1S4* to test *RFT DF97 (modified) + PHILCO 1S4* 

  
 but the BEST LOOKING Are the Mullard DF91 with those little holes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## GermanGuy

Just arrived:
  
 3x philco 1s4 (so now i am complete having six ones):

  
 5x DL620 (you could call it a mini dl92):


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> UPDATED TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY LIST:
> DF91 STAGE:
> 
> *tube**same type**heater voltage**mA**compatible (if)**powersave mode**remark**DF91**1T4, W17, 1K2, 1F3*1.4V 50mAyes, standard tubenotested1T4T1T4SF, DF961.4V 25mAyes, derived typenotestedDF9041U41.4V 50mAyesnotestedDF961AJ4, 1F33, 1T4SF, EP2021.4V 25mAyes, derived typenotestedDF971AN51.4V 25mApin 4 and 5 connectednotested1F34 1.2V 30mAheater voltage resistornonot tested yetDF921L4, CV1758, 1F21.4V 50mAyesnotestedDF61 1.25V25mAheater voltage resistor, tube socket adapternonot yet tested
> ...


 
*zachchen1996 - some info - my latest TU-05 tube compatibility list*


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread#post_8794450
  
*zachchen1996 - some info - ianmediums index post  (page 1, post #3) with a lot of links to articles, tube combos and modifications *


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> some tubes worth listening to:
> 
> *df91 - mullard*
> *df904 - telefunken*
> ...


 
  
*zachchen1996 - some info - *these recommandations are a short summary, (Bold Black - the warmer sounding ones) more bmichels - ianmediums taste so maybe fitting the bright iem requirements - , only standard tubes


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> the last index page i made for my posts a while ago can be found here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1440#post_9670023


 
  
*zachchen1996 - some info - *the last index page of my posts i made before ianmedium made the indes on page 1 of this thread


----------



## zachchen1996

just bought an unused pair of siemens df91
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231028125086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
  
 So this should hold me off until I can get a hold of Lorenz df91's right?


----------



## zachchen1996

Also where can I get some Philips Miniwatt DL92's? Is anyone willing to sell me theirs?


----------



## ianmedium

zachchen1996 said:


> just bought an unused pair of siemens df91
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231028125086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> So this should hold me off until I can get a hold of Lorenz df91's right?




Ahh, the grail! As far as I know I am the only one who lucked out and got the Stuttgart Lorenz's. I think everyone else's are the SEL ones. Apparently the Stuttgarts are slightly different sounding (note I say different, not better!)

The Siemens are wonderful tubes, I think you'll be very happy with those. As to the Philips. Well. All the tubes I have got have been through trawling eBay on a daily basis and having the luck to find them. A great alternative to the Phillips and readily available are the Mullard DL92's. Very similar if not identical as in my case my Phillips were made in the same factory as the Mullards!


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> Ahh, the grail! As far as I know I am the only one who lucked out and got the Stuttgart Lorenz's. I think everyone else's are the SEL ones. Apparently the Stuttgarts are slightly different sounding (note I say different, not better!)
> 
> The Siemens are wonderful tubes, I think you'll be very happy with those. As to the Philips. Well. All the tubes I have got have been through trawling eBay on a daily basis and having the luck to find them. A great alternative to the Phillips and readily available are the Mullard DL92's. Very similar if not identical as in my case my Phillips were made in the same factory as the Mullards!


 
  Good to hear that the siemens will still sound great. You said somewhere earlier that the siemen df91's are a bit warmer than the lorenz df91's right? If that is true, then getting the siemens might be a good thing, due to the nt6 pro being bright.


----------



## zachchen1996

As for the Philips DL92 replacement, this should be fine right?
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DL92-N17-3S4-1P10-MULLARD-EVEREADY-OTHERS-NEW-OLD-STOCK-VALVE-TUBE-J13-/370833952317?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item56576d0e3d


----------



## bmichels

SURPRISE SURPRISE I got this morning !  3 *Mazda 1T4....  with holes*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! 
  
 After the Mullard DF91 with the holes, the MAZDA received this morning also have little holes !  
  
*Hope they sound as good as they look  *




  

  
  


  
 A nice addition to the mullards... also with holes. 

  
 Too bad I don't have tubes with holes for the Power stage, i could have made a complete " *4 tube Combo with holes*"


----------



## woodcans

^ Nice! And nice looking tubes, too!


----------



## GermanGuy

zachchen1996 said:


> Also where can I get some Philips Miniwatt DL92's? Is anyone willing to sell me theirs?


 
  
 Since nearly 2 month absolutely no philips dl92 to find !


----------



## bmichels

*GermanGuy*, look what I got today ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I will be able to test your Killer Combo : * RFT DF97 / PHILCO 1S4*
  
 But, is it a problem that *the 4 are not the same red/yellow/blue box* like yours ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 --> have you also received/tested some in the blue/yellow box ? (they seems to have the same print on the tube)
  

  
 and by the way, have you finaly tested the  RFT DF97 - Mullard DL92 combo


----------



## ianmedium

Bmichels, where on earth are you getting those wonderful hole plate tubes from???


----------



## ianmedium

Also, though your Mazda's say made in Britain I will bet a pound to a penny they were made at the same Factory as my French Mazda's as from what I can find out the later ones were all made there. Interestingly the same company made Brimar and Ediswan.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Bmichels, where on earth are you getting those wonderful hole plate tubes from???


 
  
 Ian, I was myself surprised when I opened the box, I did not expected them to be like this.  I must be lucky !   
  
 I now hope that they will sound as good as the one without holes !


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Bmichels, where on earth are you getting those wonderful hole plate tubes from???


 
  
 yes, and how did you manage to drill all the holes into and then get the tubes closed again?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - seems you are always getting different tubes as with the lorenz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 btw, i can check my inventory, i only have philcos with this black yellow red boxes, all with yellow printing except one with orange/red printing.
  
 so if you post a picture of all your philco tubes, we could exchange a tube, f.e. sending you the orange / red one getting a yellow back. there are yellow tubes with the philco label near to the bottom of the tube and yellow ones with the label in the middle.
  
 i did not test the rft df97 -  mullard dl92 combo that long because so happy with the philco 1s4.
  
 but the sylvania 1s4 sound promissing, also the rca and especialla the GE.
  
 before cutting any pins: i ordered mini 7 pin tube sockets designed to be directly soldered as part of a pcb, i think it's possible to remove pin 1 of the socket and then use it as adaptor
  (only:a sample picture, nit exactly the same sockets):


----------



## GermanGuy

zachchen1996 said:


> Also where can I get some Philips Miniwatt DL92's? Is anyone willing to sell me theirs?


 
  
 sent you a PM where you can buy your philips dl92's (on stock just $4 usd each).


----------



## ianmedium

I thought I would pop in the Marconi's today to try them with the Brimar red letter tubes. Got them warming up as I type and will report back! You can see how poor the lettering was on my Brimar's, still I can tell what they are!


----------



## GermanGuy

these are my philco 1s4 tubes (except the yellow pair i am listening to):


----------



## ianmedium

Wowzers! The Marconi's have become something even more than I remember. This has to be down to three things. New source that is far more revealing, new tubes to work with (Brimar 1T4 red letter) and very effective isolation with my new amp platform.

Firstly, though the Marconi's are silent tubes they are lively in terms of tinging noise when the volume is turned. The new isolation bass I have made takes care of that and this proves to me that what I have now is much better for tubes! Secondly they are a perfect match with the Brimar's.

There is a little more bass than the Phillips but at the same time there is a wider soundstage and within that soundstage there is layering and pin point accuracy, just phenomenal! But all this space and detail does not come at the expense of intimacy. Female vocals are close and breathy and fingers on strings have texture to die for!

I love it. I am so glad I have these Marconi's now. They have increased in musicality and silence even more than before!

And before anyone asks, they are unobtanium!


----------



## bmichels

*GermanGuy*, here are my 4 philco.  All with yellow printing. 
  
 The one on the right is coming from the red/yellow box, the 3 others are coming from the Blue/yellow box.
  
 I have 2 with printing in the upper part and 2 with printing in the lower part !  
  
*--> Should I pair them according to this "printing position" classification ? Or based on the colour of the box ? *


----------



## GermanGuy

zachchen1996 said:


> Guys who own the TU-05, as of now, what is your number one absolute favorite tube combo for the tu-05? I really need somewhere to start off, thanks for the help.


 
  
 RFT DF97 - PHILCO 1S4
  
 (only compatible with modification).
  
 would be much easier to give you a recommendation if you post some information about your sonic preferences and music genres and the headphones you want to use.


----------



## GermanGuy

i would pair them based on printing on the tubes, because it looks like they tried to get a more modern look on their cardboard boxes, but printing is done during manufactoring!
  
 the two tubes on the right side seem to be manufactured on the same line, have a look at the not exactly horizontal printing/label with exactly the same angle!!


----------



## bmichels

Want channel separation ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     Wooaudio W234 Headphone amps Mono blocs !
  
 Only 60 lb... per channel.


----------



## mtthefirst

bmichels said:


> Want channel separation ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The spec say 60 lb per channel and also 7500 USD per channel too.


----------



## bmichels

Testing PHILCO 1S4 with the RTF 97.  need some hours of break-in before deciding if I prefer them to PHILCO 1S4+Philips DL92
  
  
  
 But... I has a shock, because initially I forgot to cut Pin N°1 of the PHILCO, so I couldn't hear any sound out of the AMP !  
  
*--> Hope I did not damaged the Philco... or the amp ! ?*


----------



## GermanGuy

nothing will be damaged due to the batttery pack protection circuit, the first time i did this for more than half an hour!


----------



## bmichels

mtthefirst said:


> The spec say 60 lb per channel and also 7500 USD per channel too.


 
  
 yes...and also, we will always have to deal with volume channel inballance !!! pain in the....


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> nothing will be damaged due to the batttery pack protection circuit, the first time i did this for more than half an hour!


 
  
 Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am reassured !   
  
*GermanGuy*, Question:  according to your spreadsheet, the PHILCO have a much higher current drain than some other much more frugal tubes !  -->  So... don't you have a shorter battery life with this PHILCO 1S4 + RTF 97 combo ?


----------



## bmichels

Done.... I ordered a XLR plug for my Mod.  I tried to choose one as short as possible...   
  
 I hope that it will fit inside the short TU-05's case (in place of the charging plug)
  

  
  

  
  
 - For the XLR cabling I will use the same cooper cable that has been used for re-wiring my TH-900 balanced. And since the 2 (right & left) ground of the transformer output will not be connected together anymore, may be I will experience a better channel separation (if I disconnect the 1/8 jack on the front) ?  *What do you think GG *?
 
  
- I may also want to do the recabling of the Input jack up to the board/tube.... ?  But here I don't know if I should also use the same Cooper cable or if another cable will make more sense ? ? ?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Good !
> 
> *GermanGuy*, Question:  according to your spreadsheet, the PHILCO have a much higher current drain than some other much more frugal tubes !
> So... don't you have a shorter battery life with this PHILCO 1S4 + RTF 97 combo ?


 
  
 No it hasn´t, if you read the table correctly, a DL92 has two heater parts = 2x50mA = 100 mA, the Philco has one heater part 1x100mA = 100 mA , voltage is always 1.4 volt!


----------



## zachchen1996

After ordering how long does it take for the amp to arrive? A month, 2 months?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Done.... I ordered a XLR plug for my Mod.  I tried to choose one as short as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Which type / order number / manufacturer ?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> Which type / order number / manufacturer ?


 
  
 I ordered 2 different type... in case : 
  
 http://www.audiophonics.fr/neutrik-nc4fdl1-embase-xlr-femelle-poles-p-5753.html
  
 http://www.audiophonics.fr/monacor-nc505j-embase-xlr-plaquee-femelle-p-7821.html


----------



## GermanGuy

zachchen1996 said:


> After ordering how long does it take for the amp to arrive? A month, 2 months?





i would say it takes until it arrives! (hard to estimate at the moment)  mine took 2 month after ordering at a time mid of this year when shikada-san i think wasn´t as busy as today after the tu-06 business has started.  at the moment shikada-san seems really busy as he wrote me an (very polite and friendly) email he will answer some questions i sent him later because too busy. but if you have a look at the facebook site you may find a information about delivery time for new orders.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> I ordered 2 different type... in case :
> 
> 
> http://www.audiophonics.fr/neutrik-nc4fdl1-embase-xlr-femelle-poles-p-5753.html
> ...






Why not the black aluminium neutriks ?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> Why not the black aluminium neutriks ?


 
  
 Dammned, I did not see them on the audiophonics site !  do you have a link to them to order them ?


----------



## ianmedium

zachchen1996 said:


> After ordering how long does it take for the amp to arrive? A month, 2 months?




I think the 05's is projected at the moment as a 6 week build time from what I can see on his website it looks like he is now listing November as delivery time so 6-8 weeks I am guessing and that is for a stock amp, longer if you want custom work.

What colour are you going for?

I wanted to also say that the stock tubes he supplies now are far superior to the ones that came with my amp at the beginning of the year, really nice Mil-spec US tubes. But of course the lovely thing is that you have some weeks to look for other tubes.

Can I recommend you go through the thread and see what folks have said about the tubes they use and how they feel about them and see if their equipment and musical tastes match yours. I have done this and always ended up with the right things. You don't need hundreds of tubes, just the right ones for your tastes. One of the reasons I went on my tube odyssey was to hopefully help others not have to do that by describing the various traits of different makes of tubes.

No one really needs lots of tubes I feel, just the right ones!

Be aware as well that many tubes are not what they say on the glass. My phillips say made in Holland when in fact they were made in England! A great many Mil-spec tubes were made for the war effort so all the different makers made tubes for each other to fill quota's so what may say Brimar could in fact be Mazda or Ediswan or what says Sylvania could in fact be a Ken Rad or GE!

So seeing what someone is using then going out and buying what you think is the same make will not necessarily mean you get the same tube!

Also, and this is really important and I have said it many many times before. Yes, there are differences in the sound style of tubes but they are just the sprinkles on top of the icing of the cake, that is all. The amp with stock tubes sounds wonderful, absolutely wonderful and for me personally to bugger around with it too much is to alter the basic ethos of the amplifier. If you like doing that fine and dandy but for me the stock amp with some nice tubes is a thing of beauty to listen to I feel.

And remember, in stock mode some folks here have compared it to amps double, treble the price and it still wins sonically and that is with stock tubes!

I just wanted to say that as there is so much talk of modification and tube rolling ( and I am guilty of the latter!) that one forgets that this amp is just a beautiful amp right out of the box!


----------



## bmichels

*Do I have a Problem or NO Problem ? *
  
 With my new tubes,* one of the 4 tubes (PHILCO on the right ) do not glow *!!
  
 In fact, I understood that it is rather the LED under the tube that do not glow, but.... I remember reading somewhere that thoses LED are also used by the manufacturer to indicate a problem in the tube  or circuit ? Is it true ? Do this tube has a problem ?


----------



## ianmedium

Yes, you have a problem! The LED's are there for two reasons. One for visual effect as the tubes used in this amp do not generate enough heat to glow but more importantly the second reason is to show if either a tube or the circuit is not working.

I would remove the tube and try one that is officially sanctioned for use in this amp by Shikada San.

I have to say something here as there are new owners coming on board.

Whilst I think GG's efforts are wonderful and I admire his adventurous spirit he has the ability to take apart and put back together this amp so can fix problems that may occur through his experiments.

For the rest of us it is wise to remember that if we use or do anything that varies from stock we will be faced with a lengthy and probably expensive repair bill.

I cannot recommend using any tube other than those endorsed by Shikada San and quite frankly see no point In using anything other than those recommended or approved by him. This is not having a go at GG, I admire your abilities sir but I think we have to have some perspective here that doing anything with the amp that Shikada San does not give the OK for will invalidate the warranty and may cause harm to the amp.

*For reference, as far as I am aware these are the only tubes that Shikada San has officially approved for use in the 05..


Voltage gain stage: 1U4/ 1T4(DF91)/ 1T4T

Power stage: 3S4(DL92)*

Personally I would not use tubes that require pins removed. I just personlly would not take the risk.

I hope you have not damaged your amp in using incorrect tubes Bmichels, hopefully it is just the tube that is dead, please let us know.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Dammned, I did not see them on the audiophonics site !  do you have a link to them to order them ?


 
  
 just goggle 'neutrik xlr 4pin black', then look to the pictures, is the easiest way to find products, as the pivtures are linked to the website they were published.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> *Do I have a Problem or NO Problem ? *
> 
> With my new tubes,* one of the 4 tubes (PHILCO on the right ) do not glow *!!
> 
> In fact, I understood that it is rather the LED under the tube that do not glow, but.... I remember reading somewhere that thoses LED are also used by the manufacturer to indicate a problem in the tube  or circuit ? Is it true ? Do this tube has a problem ?


 
 i would estimate that the led is the problem, if you want to verify that just put this tube in the opposite socket and vise versa.
  
 also the led's are directly connected to power (so not an indicator if the tube is working, you can switch the amp on with NO tubes inserted, the led's are always glowing).
  
 but i had the same problem when soldering the pins together one wire of one led was touched by the soldering iron and desoldered accidently having a loose contact!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichel said:
			
		

> - For the XLR cabling I will use the same cooper cable that has been used for re-wiring my TH-900 balanced. And since the 2 (right & left) ground of the transformer output will not be connected together anymore, may be I will experience a better channel separation (if I disconnect the 1/8 jack on the front) ?  *What do you think GG *?
> 
> 
> - I may also want to do the recabling of the Input jack up to the board/tube.... ?  But here I don't know if I should also use the same Cooper cable or if another cable will make more sense ? ? ?


 
  
 channel separation i think would be improved by better separation of the tubes, left / right channel, separation of power supply for left and right, i would expect a slighty better control of the headphone drivers improving precision, fine detail and bass.
  
 as headphone cable is often not shielded i will use single wires as twisted pairs for the input path. as silver wires are often mentioned as analytical, precise but not that warm sounding as copper, maybe you can use the same cable as your interconnect is made with.


----------



## bmichels

LED problem solved.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   it was *me being SO STUPID *! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Indeed, After cutting pin n°1 from the PHILCO, I did put a piece of black tape under the tube to cover the pin to avoid any risk of short circuit, and...this black tape was positioned just above the LED, blocking the light emitted by the LED !!
  
 But there is one good thing coming out of this: Putting back the *RCA 1U4 + Raytheron 3S4* tubes that were shipped with the unit in order to check is the problem was still there with other tubes, I was surprised to find how good the original combo was.  
  
 So, when I will have tested the RFT DF97 + PHILCO 1S4  and also the mazda 1T4 + philips dl92,  i will go back to the *RCA 1U4 + Raytheron 3S4 to test them** *again, and... *it will be very funny if after all those tube rolling exercices, I come back to the original tube as my preferred combo ! *


----------



## GermanGuy

good to hear!
  
 i also sometimes read through my postings of my impressions of different tube combos and listen to them, all of them have strong or not so strong points, but for me and my diy grado style headphone the rft df97 - philco 1s4 is a match made in heaven.
  
 i have to say that while for the not so experienced ones if it comes to electronics the standard tubes are a natural choice as ianmedium does (and they are mentioned as standard tubes in my compatibility list), but that should not result in inducing fear to use tubes that are compatible and CAN be used without any risk.
  
 it is just a matter of fact and electronic design that for example the 1s4 is not an 'incorrect' tube but after cutting pin 1 or modifying the amp with a switch for pin 1 is fully compatible, even if shikada-san had only the df91 and dl92 tubes as primary tubes in mind when designing his amp. the compatibility is independent.
  
 a pin compatible tube (dl95) that works, i.e. you can listen to music, but due to too different parameters for bias, grid and anode voltage will distort has not found its way to the tube compatibility list.
  
 each tube type in the tube compatibility list was at least tested for 8 hours, so even a wrong bias and so constant current flow through the outout transformers did not happen (could result in overheating up to damaging them).
  
 so as i wrote as intro to my twin output mod one should know what he is doing, but there is no risk to cut pin 1 of a 1s4 tube or connecting pin 4 and 5 of a df97 tube or using a df96.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, If you could get Shikada San to sanction the use of these other tubes great, we have more choice but personally I would not do it unless the approval came from the designer of the amp himself as he knows the design inside and out. If you could ask him and he gives the OK then the amp will be covered. If he does not give the OK and a fault develops then the owner faces a large repair bill and having the amp away for an extended period of time.

I think it is great you have done all of this work and i admire it but I think it is very important to make it clear what Shikada San gives approval for in using his amp. I did this with the 1T4T and other tubes, the 1T4T is the only one he sanctioned.


----------



## bmichels

Now...can't wait for the next AK to come to pair it with the TU-05 to improve my setup !  RWAK140-S ?


----------



## ianmedium

Why wait? The 120 is wonderful, just got an A+ review from The Absolute Sound!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - i think we both have the same opinion that for new owners and readers of this thread it is an important information and it is good to post this here as i also mentioned and marked the standard tubes as being a standard tube in the compatibility list and everybody has the choice to use only standard tubes as you do.
  
 but we should also avoid giving the readers the feeling that there would be a risk using the other tubes mentioned here that can be used or be used with modification as there is no risk and at least i and bmichels have tested them.


----------



## LFC_SL

RWA have balanced mod as well: http://redwineaudio.com/mods/rwak120-s
  
 Not much use in this thread of course but nice if you have an amp _collection_


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Why wait? The 120 is wonderful, just got an A+ review from The Absolute Sound!


 
  
 I Know that the RWAK-120S is a wonderfull source, but I really feel cramped with the tiny Screen and anowed by the lousy interface. 
  
 So, the next AK should at least solve those issues, and for the time being, I am happy enough with my RWAK100 to be able to wait few months.


----------



## ianmedium

The straight 120 is excellent as well, one reason why an excellent such as The Absolute Sound rates it at A+!


----------



## bmichels

*Boy, those PHILCO 1S4 are titling !!  *





   Just gently touching any part of the Amp, and here they go !!  never heard this before with other tubes....
  
*GermanGuy:* IS it specific to the PHILCO or does it mean that my set of tubes PHILCO is in bad shape ?


----------



## spkrs01

I have been using the TU-05 primarily as a Desktop amp for my (C)IEMs. Got round to buying some support feet yesterday. Very nice indeed, has cleaned the mid/ upper bass and is more resolving and detailed. Better expression and interplay of instruments in this FR. 
  
The TU-05 sounded just fine before but now it far more open sounding, clarity and soundstaging has moved up a few levels. 
  
Extremely pleased..........................


----------



## bmichels

Very very interesting.  Can you post infos (link to the seller) and pictures of the  support feet and a picture of your TU-05 on the  support feet  ? 
  
 Do you rest the TU-05 FLAT ?  positionned  On a big piece of wood or concrete like IAN or just on your desk ? 
  
 have you seen thoses ?
  
 thanks


----------



## spkrs01

I lay the TU-05 flat and the feet were just bought from a local accessories shop. I did not go for cones but blocks, supposedly it is made by a Canadian company. 
  
 The only other aspect that I would like to eliminate from the TU-05 is the ringing from the case, and may buy a Shakti Stone to sit on the case adding more weight on the case and the magic properties of the stone won't go amiss. 
  
 Sorry about picture quality


----------



## zachchen1996

Would these be good for the tu-05?
  
http://www.audiopoints.com/audioPoints.php


----------



## spkrs01

The problems with cones is that I think the TU-05 is too light in weight, hence my decision to go with blocks...........


----------



## zachchen1996

Do you think that cones could be less effective than blocks?


----------



## zachchen1996

What about these?
  
http://www.aspenaudio.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=QFS&Product_Code=4pk-isolpads&Category_Code=hot


----------



## bmichels

*SPKRS01*, Do you have à close picture on those blocs ? Is there Any brand or web site printed on them so that we can find where/How to buy them ?


----------



## zachchen1996

bmichels said:


> Do you have à close picture on those blocs ? Is there Any brand or web site printed on them so that we can find where/How to buy them ?


 
  
 The link above is the purchase site
  
 Here is a better pic of them


----------



## bmichels

zachchen1996 said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://www.aspenaudio.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=QFS&Product_Code=4pk-isolpads&Category_Code=hot




Isolate pads ?? It is still not clear to me if we want to Isolate thé amp from thé external world or INSTEAD THÉ OPPOSITE: if we want to évacuate out from the amp TO thé external world all the micro vibrations that stay inside thé amp (and may be generate all those titling & ringing) ? I Will think the 2nd answer is the corect one ! So we do not want in this case some " Isolate pads ", we want " transmition pads ". ;-€


----------



## spkrs01

Will try and take pictures tonight, out now. However I tried googling the blocks but to no avail.

I am of the opinion that with cones and blocks etc, the purpose is to isolate and stabilize component from the outside world and stop minute vibrations ....first and foremost........


----------



## zachchen1996

spkrs01 said:


> I lay the TU-05 flat and the feet were just bought from a local accessories shop. I did not go for cones but blocks, supposedly it is made by a Canadian company.
> 
> The only other aspect that I would like to eliminate from the TU-05 is the ringing from the case, and may buy a Shakti Stone to sit on the case adding more weight on the case and the magic properties of the stone won't go amiss.
> 
> Sorry about picture quality


 
  
 Gavin, I found some weight discs that should reduce the ringing from the case of the tu-05. 1/2 inch discs are 50$
  
https://walkeraudio.com/shop/valid-points-resonance-control-kit/


----------



## spkrs01

Zach

Thanks. I may have used them before, I am into the mystical blacks arts, on my home rig but funnily have totally neglected it with my Head Fi gear until Ian mentioned the other day that I should use a stand.....


----------



## zachchen1996

spkrs01 said:


> Zach
> 
> Thanks. I may have used them before, I am into the mystical blacks arts, on my home rig but funnily have totally neglected it with my Head Fi gear until Ian mentioned the other day that I should use a stand.....


 
  
 A stand? Something like this?
  
http://www.gingkoaudio.com/cloud11.html
  

 Isn't that overkill for the tu-05?


----------



## ianmedium

I wake this morning to find the subject that is dear to my heart being discussed..Isolation!

As many of you know I have been experimenting with this since day one. First a cradle to support the amp when in vertical position but of late using the amp flat which I have found slight sonic gains in using that way.

I first went the Still-points methodology route which is to mechanically decouple the amp and transmit electrical vibrations produced by the amp away from it to then dissipate to ground. I tried this with brass and wood (Oak) cones.

What it did in the positive was to give transients more speed and the music felt it had more life and energy. The Amp rested on the Oak or Brass feet which were mounted on a large slab of Granite. My experiments then stopped as the amp had to go back for modification but in that time I started to read about isolation and the various materials and what was best for tubes.

Now, the Still-point route is wonderful for solid state apparently but not so good for tubes so I devised a home made solution combining all the things I had read. In stayed the Granite, out went the brass but the Oak stayed to be modified.

We still need to turn the electrical vibrations to heat so as to dissipate them but we need something with more damping so that the tubes are not too lively. Imagine pinging an old incandescent light bulb, you can hear the filaments rustle and ping and it can end up with the filaments breaking or shorting. Now, the grid in a tube is far stronger but it is still vulnerable to the vibration and as I found out recently in comparing the two approaches there are substantial sonic gains to be made when treating this amp as a home tube amp, not a portable as Gavin has now found. Cork is a wonderful material to both damp and turn electrical vibration into mechanical and thus heat which is easily dissipated 

So my method which I covered a while back but will repeat here is to use the granite base as a support. On to that go four large blobs of Blu-Tac (the visco-elastic putty that one puts posters on the wall with). On to this goes a 3/4" slab of marine ply which I covered with a vinyl wrap (the vinyl in my experience stabilized the wood and damped it a little more). This is the top base. 

On top of this go three smaller blobs of Blu-Tac on which the Oak feet sit. The pictures below will explain it more but in detail I made the Oak feet into layered isolation feet. The rounded section rests on the blobs of Blu-Tac and the flat base is the support for the amp. On to the base I smeared a thin Layer of Blu-Tac on to which I placed a disc of cork which is approximately 2mm thick.

Two of these feet at the front under each transformer and one in the middle at the back. I have found three better than four as four gives too much damping I have found.

The sonic results are quite remarkable. My "pingiest" tubes are the Marconi's but they are also amongst my favourite in terms of depth, transparency, bass and texture. But they are noisy with the tinging sounds of the filaments (this is not tube noise by the way and does not show a failing tube like rustling noise does) So tubes display more tinging, others less, it just is..

But the tinging was annoying as it showed up every time I turned the volume or moved the cable or touched the case. I can say with this isolation method the tinging has almost disappeared. What this isolation method has also done is create an even inkier black background, tightened up and deepened the bass, given mid's more intimacy and more air to the top end. All the good stuff!

The last part is my "Shakti" solution! I had a small piece of Granite left so coated the base with the cork/Blu-Tac solution and rest this on top of the amp between the transformers. What this has done is more subtle but the improvements are there in terms of increasing the improvements from my isolation idea's.

Now I know this all looks terribly amateur and not slick at all and I am sure that there are far more attractive solutions that do the same thing that one can purchase but I would rather spend the several hundred bucks they cost on another set of headphones and spend what I did which was about $15 in total for this DIY solution. I am sure it can be "prettied up" a bit for the BWFH (as dear old Ken Kessler would say) factor 

Hope I have not droned on too much and you found this interesting. Here are so quick pictures!







Oh yes, the Rolls Royce thing is a gift I received for attending the launch party of the new Phantom II last year. I have found it makes a great base to rest my DAP on when listening to the amp! Its made of Oak in the Rolls Royce wood workshops in Goodwood!


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome post Ian!!!
  
 Thanks for confirming my beliefs that a Shakti Stone is the way to go........I have no DIY skills whatsoever nor any tools at home and the only way forward is to buy retail products.


----------



## bmichels

Ian, i knew you will come to this discutions )). Thanks for your advices.


----------



## zachchen1996

I ended up ordering these isolation/dampening products as they are relatively cheap and have received praise from many people. Including stereophile and 6moons.
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P4VYDU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E1P5O74/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P4JS2Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## spkrs01

zachchen1996 said:


> I ended up ordering these isolation/dampening products as they are relatively cheap and have received praise from many people. Including stereophile and 6moons.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P4VYDU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E1P5O74/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P4JS2Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
  


  
 Congrats Zach...
  
 All the items that you have purchased had been highly praised, please bear in mind they need weight for the best effect!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> *Boy, those PHILCO 1S4 are titling !!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 maybe the philcos are somewhat sensitive in that area, but that has nothing to do with beeing in bad shape i think.
  
 also this effect is correlated to the sensitivity of your headphone, for example much louder to hear with my t5p or the ue tf10 than with my grados.
  
 edit:
  
 just tested this with my akg k3003. the philcos indeed are very sensitive!


----------



## GermanGuy

spkrs01 said:


> I lay the TU-05 flat and the feet were just bought from a local accessories shop. I did not go for cones but blocks, supposedly it is made by a Canadian company.
> 
> The only other aspect that I would like to eliminate from the TU-05 is the ringing from the case, and may buy a Shakti Stone to sit on the case adding more weight on the case and the magic properties of the stone won't go amiss.
> 
> Sorry about picture quality


 
  
 did you test the opposite side? seeing the pictures you and ianmedium have posted, you both place the tu-05 side panel side with the switches on top.
  
 i did just the opposite, placing the side with the switches on the bottom side because the side with the switches is also the side where the output transformers and other components are mounted, assuming this side is where most of the resonances can be absorbed!
  
 would be very interested in your results doing the same.


----------



## ianmedium

Gavin. I completely undersand with your situation. To be honest I will go the purchase route eventually but seeing as I am aiming to move back to Europe soon I did not want to lug around a bunch of isolation platforms so went the DIY route.

I know my love of Nagra is pretty well known and in part my solution has come from their isolation platform. I am going to refine mine a little more and get two small sheets of aluminum and make an iso-elastic sandwich of them a bit like the Nagra solution.

I don't think their platforms are small and I think for this application they would not work as you bring up a very important point, that of weight!

What I have tried to do is make something similar to what I have seen but with materials that will work in the same way with less weight on them.

Zachchen, I will be really interested in your thoughts on the isolation equipment you have purchased, hopefully they will work well with the amp.

Andy(smial) has used Sorbothane in the past. Andy, I would love to know what your thoughts on using it were with the amp. Also, have you received your isolation devices yet and if so how are they working out?

I actually believe that isolation is, in many ways, more important a subject with this amp than tube rolling if my experiences are anything to go by!

Bmichels, when you say tilting do you mean they move about? I would imagine they would as they have one less pin to anchor them in with if those are the ones you cut the pin off which I think they are.


----------



## GermanGuy

as i understood bmichels refers to the you call it ting noise as he used the word 'titling' before in this context. if so, mine are also very sensitive to produce this ting noise. or i missunderstood something as the translation of tilting makes no sense other than you mentioned.


----------



## GermanGuy

double post deleted!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> as i understood bmichels refers to the you call it ting noise as he used the word 'titling' before in this context. if so, mine are also very sensitive to produce this ting noise, but as i have a switch to switch pin 1 power on/off, this seems not related to a cutted pin 1. or i missunderstood something as the translation of tilting makes no sense other than you mentioned.




Ahh, I see what you mean GG, he might mean tinging noise. If that is the case it is not a bad tube as I explained before, just some are more sensitive that others. Its the rustling or screeching noises that you have to worry about.

The rustling may just be dirty pins but it also could mean the tube is on its last legs. If the rustling does not go away with pin cleaning then you might as well junk the tube, I had that with my Telefunkens!


----------



## GermanGuy

thank you to bring into my mind it could be improved by cleaning the pins, will just do this! it seems nobody has used the cleaning kits, would be so happy to get a feedback. 

btw, found very cheap and fine sand, it's just in germany called 'bird cage' sand you can buy everywhere for filling the bottom of bird cages.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I am at the moment sourcing some garnet powder in a small enough quantity as I remember a jeweller friend used to use that to polish precious metal to great effect. Once I do I will let you know how the kit works!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> as i understood bmichels refers to the you call it ting noise as he used the word 'titling' before in this context. if so, mine are also very sensitive to produce this ting noise. or i missunderstood something as the translation of tilting makes no sense other than you mentioned.


 
  
 YES, I mean " ting noise " and with the PHILCO, it is amazing how they are sensitive to this. They almost start to ting when ... I look at them


----------



## bmichels

Very impressive solution Ian, and surely NOT Amateur at all !! I am tempted to use it also.   I may just try to replace may be your by some "nicer" ceramic cone to try.
  
 buy, is the the granite support base really necessary ?  it is indeed the most heavy and inconvenient part for building/moving around id needed !   Have you tested your solution without it, just the big  3/4" slab of marine ply as a base ?  
  
 Also van you post a profile picture  of the solution that show the layers under the 3/4" slab of marine ply  ( Granit - blocs of Blu-Tac)
  
 Finaly, Spkrs01 mention a " Shakti Stone " !  what is it ?  is it like the granite you are using or some more exotic/hard to find stone ?


----------



## ianmedium

You know the interesting thing is the tubes that ting the most I find are the tubes I like the most! If you can get some Blu-Tac and construct something like I have I think you will be pleasantly surprised how much the tinging is reduced and how much the sound quality goes up!

Its like the experiments with did with tube dampers but with the benefit of retaining the life and energy which I found tube dampers took away!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, forget this bird cage sand, in fact very very small stones, damaged two wood disks with. i went down to the beach volleyball field, got the usual very fine sand, made a mixture of sand, tooth paste and alcohol, then cleaning the pins of each tube for one minute:



clean enough?


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> GG, I am at the moment sourcing some garnet powder in a small enough quantity as I remember a jeweller friend used to use that to polish precious metal to great effect. Once I do I will let you know how the kit works!





could be really the best choice. with the bird cage sand the inner part of two wood disks broke away, so sand or better pouder, something really fine with very small particles is recommended.


----------



## GermanGuy

next double post deleted - sometimes i hate my tablet - ok, at least the post count increases.


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > GG, I am at the moment sourcing some garnet powder in a small enough quantity as I remember a jeweller friend used to use that to polish precious metal to great effect. Once I do I will let you know how the kit works!
> ...




Garnet powder is much much finer than sand of any grade. Its more like fine dust.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Garnet powder is much much finer than sand of any grade. Its more like fine dust.


 
  
 looks like spain minus portugal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit:


----------



## spkrs01

germanguy said:


> did you test the opposite side? seeing the pictures you and ianmedium have posted, you both place the tu-05 side panel side with the switches on top.
> 
> i did just the opposite, placing the side with the switches on the bottom side because the side with the switches is also the side where the output transformers and other components are mounted, assuming this side is where most of the resonances can be absorbed!
> 
> would be very interested in your results doing the same.


 
  
 I would love to try, but my TU-05 is connected to my HEX dac and the hassle of plugging and unplugging cables is too bothersome at present. I will try on Monday when I move things around a little.
  
  


bmichels said:


> Very impressive solution Ian, and surely NOT Amateur at all !! I am tempted to use it also.   I may just try to replace may be your by some "nicer" ceramic cone to try.
> 
> buy, is the the granite support base really necessary ?  it is indeed the most heavy and inconvenient part for building/moving around id needed !   Have you tested your solution without it, just the big  3/4" slab of marine ply as a base ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 http://www.shakti-innovations.com/audiovideo.htm


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Very impressive solution Ian, and surely NOT Amateur at all !! I am tempted to use it also.   I may just try to replace may be your by some "nicer" ceramic cone to try.
> 
> buy, is the the granite support base really necessary ?  it is indeed the most heavy and inconvenient part for building/moving around id needed !   Have you tested your solution without it, just the big  3/4" slab of marine ply as a base ?
> 
> ...




The granite I have found is a great stabilized base. You could do it without but it would not be the same in my experience. Of course the piece I have is big (It was a free off cut at my local stone masons) but you could get a piece just slightly bigger. Another, lighter alternative would be to use two sheets of aluminum with Blu-Tac sandwiched between them to replicate in a way the Nagra set up. This is my next thing to try and I will report back..


The Blu-Tac is also between the ply and Granite and also I forgot to mention, between the granite and table I rest it all on.


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.tubes.rs/1T4_DF91_Mazda_Cifte_France/
  
 this company advertises this tube as now very popular type for battery powered analog squared paper amps !!!


----------



## ianmedium

This is the guy I bought mine from on ebay and I can personally vouch for his excellent tubes, they are the same as the ones you show GG. The fellow you have shown GG tried to sell me two telefunken's for $76 which is outrageous for this type of tube!

This seller is very reasonable and his tubes excellent quality.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1T4-Cifte-1T4-DF91-W17-1K2-CV785-NIB-/181171373581?pt=FR_JG_Collections_Radios&hash=item2a2ea7c60d


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> This is the guy I bought mine from on ebay and I can personally vouch for his excellent tubes, they are the same as the ones you show GG. The fellow you have shown GG tried to sell me two telefunken's for $76 which is outrageous for this type of tube!
> 
> This seller is very reasonable and his tubes excellent quality.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1T4-Cifte-1T4-DF91-W17-1K2-CV785-NIB-/181171373581?pt=FR_JG_Collections_Radios&hash=item2a2ea7c60d


 
  
 Yep, but... no holes...


----------



## GermanGuy

GRRR!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> GRRR!


 
  
 Wafff Wafff


----------



## ianmedium

Grandster, I can't see the image you posted, welcome, are you an ASP owner or thinking of getting one?

Bmichels, that is a heck of a lot of money for holes.. I think I will pay 90% less and live without holes


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> Grandster, I can't see the image you posted, welcome, are you an ASP owner or thinking of getting one?
> 
> Bmichels, that is a heck of a lot of money for holes.. I think I will pay 90% less and live without holes


 
 Hey ianmedium, you said that the mullard dl92's are the exact same thing as the philips miniwatt dl92's right?
  
 So would these be ok?
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DL92-N17-3S4-1P10-MULLARD-EVEREADY-OTHERS-NEW-OLD-STOCK-VALVE-TUBE-J13-/370833952317?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item56576d0e3d
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3S4-DL92-CV820-MULLARD-NOS-/260765283638?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item3cb6d27536


----------



## ianmedium

if he has two of the Marconi's jump on them! Otherwise in the other listing they are the mil speck Mullards. I have purchased from this seller and they are excellent and sound the same as the phillips i have but with a little more bass.

On to other tube news. Next week see's the arrival of two new tubes for me!! Very excited about these two as they come in a special case... 



Lets just say Flavor flav has nothing on me..


----------



## GermanGuy

zachchen1996 said:


> Hey ianmedium, you said that the mullard dl92's are the exact same thing as the philips miniwatt dl92's right?
> 
> So would these be ok?
> 
> ...



 


the second link is exactly where i bought my mullards.


----------



## zachchen1996

germanguy said:


> zachchen1996 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ianmedium, you said that the mullard dl92's are the exact same thing as the philips miniwatt dl92's right?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, just ordered a pair. More bass is probably a good thing anyways


----------



## ianmedium

Remember, lots of burn in, at least twenty hours will see them really open up!


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> Remember, lots of burn in, at least twenty hours will see them really open up!


 
  
 How long of burn in does the tu-05 and tubes have to go through for them to open up all the way? 100 hrs? Also don't tube amps need at least an hour after turning them on for them to fully warm up and sound their best?


----------



## ianmedium

I find things get really better after twenty hours and improve a little more after that but not as much. This amp needs less warm up but I have a routine which has proved to be really valuable.
First I switch on the amp and allow the tubes to settle for a minute. Then I play music for about twenty minutes before listening properly. I find that way I am listening at the highest quality as everything comes together after about twenty minutes in my experience.


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> I find things get really better after twenty hours and improve a little more after that but not as much. This amp needs less warm up but I have a routine which has proved to be really valuable.
> First I switch on the amp and allow the tubes to settle for a minute. Then I play music for about twenty minutes before listening properly. I find that way I am listening at the highest quality as everything comes together after about twenty minutes in my experience.


 
  
 Thanks, when you use sensitive iems with the tu-05, is there hiss? Or is the blackground black? Because I absolutely hate hiss in the background xp


----------



## ianmedium

I have never heard hiss. In fact it is one of the most extraordinary things about this amp. It is not just quiet for a tube amp but simply quiet all together. The only hiss you will hear is from the master tape on older recordings!


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> I have never heard hiss. In fact it is one of the most extraordinary things about this amp. It is not just quiet for a tube amp but simply quiet all together. The only hiss you will hear is from the master tape on older recordings!


 
  
 Whew! That's a relief hahaha. Is it bad for the amp to leave the amp on constantly 24/7 while being plugged into a power outlet?


----------



## GermanGuy

this amp is so dead silent that the first days when there was a longer gap between two tracks i automatically looked if the colorfly c4 were out of power.
  
 the amp is really dead silent, absolutely no hiss to hear with akg k3003, fad pf viii, even with the very sensitive ue tf10, nothing.

 always connected to power is not the best condition for the internal battery, always on also for the tubes makes no sense.


----------



## ianmedium

As GG says it is not good to leave the amp plugged into the power socket. In fact Shikada San is very keen on these instructions.

Don't leave the amp plugged in to the mains once the battery has reached full charge. The only time it is OK to do so is when listening to music but I think he prefers the amp used on battery power only.

Also, try not to let the battery drain completely, he says it shortens the life of the battery. If the battery should drain completely it may trip the safety circuit so if your amp appears to be dead then simply plug it in and charge the batteries. By doing so you re set the trip switch.


----------



## zachchen1996

The siemens df91's are here! The pins on the bottom are a bit dirty, what's the best way to clean them?


----------



## ianmedium

Oh thats great. GG has devised a great way of cleaning pins. I have one of his kits so will give it a try soon but in the meantime here is a link to my photo tutorial of the way I developed. It is more labour intensive but I find it oddly therapeutic!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_9305627


----------



## GermanGuy

tube cleaning kit:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/630#post_9573905

distribution:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9649904

woodcans takes care of the US distribution. each cleaning kit includes a 'how to use' description.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - i am very interested in your results with that garnet powder. i tried a powder made to clean stainless steel but it did not work very well because the powder is too fine to apply enough friction force to the pins, the sand saturated with alcohole worked much better.
  
 so hope the garnet powder is best of two worlds with the cleaning power of sand but finer particles so better polishing the pins.


----------



## GermanGuy

just had the idea to use a mortar and a pestle to get much finer sand:
  


 and used this now very fine sand to clean the pins of two tubes with really dirty pins (tungsram 1s4).
  
 here you see the cleaning result (about 90 seconds of cleaning with this sand saturated with alcohole) in comparison (uncleaned pins of tube one, cleaned pins of tube two):
  

  


 and here both tubes with cleaned pins:
  


 using this sand with its much smaller and finer particles the pin's surface is not only cleaned but much more even, much smaller scratches, so the garnet powder should be even better and perfect!


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
 Congratulations on your purchase of a NIXIE WATCH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It really is a very unique and quirky thermionic timepiece. I had one, but gave it to Steve at Mullard Magic, as he needed cheering up at the time and it was just too big for my slender wrist. It will certainly garner interest from curious bystanders in cafes and public places when you tilt your wrist to activate it. I found that the battery lasts between 4-6 months depending on the number of times that the tubes are lit up - you will constantly play with it at first so have a spare battery handy! 
  
 Cheers,
 Andy.
  
 Quote:


ianmedium said:


> if he has two of the Marconi's jump on them! Otherwise in the other listing they are the mil speck Mullards. I have purchased from this seller and they are excellent and sound the same as the phillips i have but with a little more bass.
> 
> On to other tube news. Next week see's the arrival of two new tubes for me!! Very excited about these two as they come in a special case...
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - do you know this neutrik speakON connectors ??
  
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speakon_connector
  
 2, 4 or 8 contacts, made for PA equipment, up to 20 ampere current, made for loudspeaker interconnects, much larger contact area, will try them as output jack for my next tu-05 mod:


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, I had no idea you had one, that is wonderful and what a lovely thing to do to give it to Steve. Luckily I have a very large and very thick Breitling as you know so it won't be too hard to get adjusted to it!
I found a source on eBay that sells the type of battery but in a plain creamy white cover (i think they are used for medical things) The are apparently Duracell but I thought the plain white would make it even more mad scientist looking so have ordered a couple.

I keep thinking back to the back room boys that put Britain back on its feet after the war building experimental planes and such with this watch. I remember seeing them standing in front of devices with these tubes counting out numbers... Make me want to find some Childrens Film Foundation films and watch them.. Ah for simpler times!

Oh, and the watch is an early 50th birthday present from a friend of mine.

BTW, How have you got on with the isolation devices you purchased?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - do you know this neutrik speakON connectors ??
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speakon_connector
> ...


 
  
 NO, never heard about them, but they look like a good solution


----------



## woodcans

zachchen1996 said:


> The siemens df91's are here! The pins on the bottom are a bit dirty, what's the best way to clean them?




Fantastic shots!


----------



## spkrs01

I met up with two Head Fi-ers early evening, and they both listened to the TU-05 sourced by the RWAK 120-S.
  
 Both loved it..................
  
 I think one is going to order the TU-06 and the other TU-05


----------



## ianmedium

Thats wonderful Gavin, I am really glad they enjoyed it!

I should have the Ken Rad 3S4's this week so can try an all matched, all US military tube set up.. And my tube watch will be here by the end of the week.. Fun with tubes week starts autumn off perfectly!


----------



## AnakChan

Spkrs01, have you received both models now (along with their respective leather cases)??


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Thats wonderful Gavin, I am really glad they enjoyed it!
> 
> I should have the Ken Rad 3S4's this week so can try an all matched, all US military tube set up.. And my tube watch will be here by the end of the week.. Fun with tubes week starts autumn off perfectly!


 
  
 Ian
  
 I am not too sure of the tubes..but the watch is cute/sweet, congrats!


----------



## sidrpm

Guys, where does one get this watch?
  
 Edit - found it!


----------



## ianmedium

Sidrpm, are you going to get one? I can't wait for mine to arrive this week.. At least there is no need to tube roll! 

I just got the Ken-Rad Mil-spec's today and as I type they are getting some hours on them along side the Raytheons I purchased from the same seller. Will report back later in the week once I have got some hours on them. I can report that this technically and date matched pair of Ken Rads are like the Raytheons which were also matched in that these are the most silent tubes out of the box I have had to date. All my tubes have had some slight noise right at the beginning which has burned off but both these pairs are silent as the grave.

I cannot recommend this seller highly enough, great experience and great tubes..
http://stores.ebay.ca/VIVA-TUBES-NOS-Vintage-Vacuum-Tubes?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## sidrpm

First need to get the amp - followed by tubes - followed by the watch.
  
 I still can't figure out which amp is more suitable for my source (AK120). Have only tried the TU-06.


----------



## ianmedium

i can't speak for the 06 but I have to say that the CLAS/Classic I had was a great match, the 801 even better and the 120 just takes the whole thing to another level of competing with good home set up's I feel. For me the synergy is spot on as the black background and sheer quality of sound from the 05 really allows the 120 to show what it is capable of.


----------



## sidrpm

Thanks Ian, this helps in me making an informed decision. The only aspect that was swaying me toward the 06 was the smaller size/weight.
  
 Hope to hear the 05 soon before ordering. May reach out to you before I order.


----------



## ianmedium

Absolutley, I wish you were in my town you could have an extended listen to it. As far as I know Sean is the only person who has heard both but I know Gavin should get his 06 soon so it might be worth waiting to hear what he thinks of the differences.


----------



## sidrpm

Great.
  
 I will have more impressions to go by.


----------



## zachchen1996

Also would be very interested in hearing about tur-06 vs tu-05. Im guessing the tu-05 should be better though right? Because it is the totl model?


----------



## AnakChan

zachchen1996 said:


> Also would be very interested in hearing about tur-06 vs tu-05. Im guessing the tu-05 should be better though right? Because it is the totl model?


 
  
  
 I wrote a review of both units a few months back :-
  
 TU-05b: http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tu-05b/reviews/9072
 TUR-06: http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp/reviews/9073
  
 Different strokes for different folks I'd personally say. I actually bought the TUR-06 myself in the end. The reason was that at least with the demo units I had (can't remember which tubes were used) the TUR-06 was somewhat a more fun signature whereas the TU-05b was more a "purist" audiophile tube amp. The TUR-06 is a hybrid and the TU-05b a SET amp, but both Class A if memory serves me correctly.
  
 In the end, as good as the TU-05b, I couldn't see myself on-the-move with it unlike some of the other owners here. So I went for the lighter/smaller transportable TUR-06.
  
 It's a pity I had to return the TU-05b though. Currawong was asking if I could compare it against the WA7 or StudioSix.


----------



## bmichels

Guys,
  
 Today, at a French "Audio tuning specialist" 's place, I tested a very interesting damping material.from FOQ.JP.
  

  
  
 To test it, I just placed one sheet of it under my TU-05 and one sheet above my TU-05, and... it worked immediatly: more clarity, less micro noise....
  
 So I bought 2 bags of it (4 sheets) it and will fix it at several strategic location inside (on the transformer, on the battery...) and outside my TU-05. 
  
 It is 1 mm self adhesive sheets of damping materials. And the most interesting point, as opposed to the other "heavy solutions", this one do not restrict the portability of our amp that can still be carried everywhere in its nice leather bag.
  
 I will keept you informed 
  
 Also, you should read this very interesting article about "damping, vibrations" (& vibration absorbing platform)


----------



## spkrs01

anakchan said:


> Spkrs01, have you received both models now (along with their respective leather cases)??


 
  
 AnakChan,
  
 Unfortunately, NO.
  
 I am in no hurry, so will just wait on it, and Shikada-san seems real busy............


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,
  
 This is very interesting, do you know what the damping material is made of? At first I thought that it might be sorbothane sheets, but the company website says that it's an "Organic polymer hybrid system" which sounds very mysterious.
  
 Andy.
  


bmichels said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today, at a French "Audio tuning specialist" 's place, I tested a very interesting damping material.from FOQ.JP.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


> the company website says that it's an "Organic polymer hybrid system" which sounds very mysterious....


 
 Mysterious indeed.   Sorry, i don't know.


----------



## bmichels

My modest collection.... finally organized  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Left box = voltage gain stage - Right box = Power stage
  
 OK OK I know: I am safe on the Philips DL92 side....


----------



## GermanGuy

well sorted!


----------



## GermanGuy

A lot of things arrived today:

Tube sockets and two pcb's:



This small boards are lithium ion battery charger and protection circuit boards for larger lithium ion cells:



Tesla 1F33 - DF96:





Cifte 3A4 - DL93:



Philips DF92:



Philips DL92:



These pins definetely need some cleaning:



I bought a samsung galaxy note II with docking station as music player to feed the HRT microstreamer:


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> I bought a samsung galaxy note II with docking station as music player to feed the HRT microstreamer:


 
  
 I see that the building is not far away...
  
*About the Galaxy Note 22, HOW do you get around the Android's 16/44 limitation ?*??   with the stock player/kernel, everything is down-sampled to 16 bits when coming out of the Samsung through USB !!!


----------



## GermanGuy

thank you for informing me about this limitation ! will try my best to find a solution!


----------



## TIMITS

bmichels said:


> *About the Galaxy Note 22, HOW do you get around the Android's 16/44 limitation ?*??   with the stock player/kernel, everything is down-sampled to 16 bits when coming out of the Samsung through USB !!!


 
 I hadn't realised this was the case but apparently so.  The LG G2 has a Wolfson WM5110 DAC which is capable of 24 bit / 192 kHz. It looks like a terrific phone but the deal breaker for me is that it doesn't have a card slot for additional memory. It beats me why so many manufacturers do this.


----------



## bmichels

timits said:


> I hadn't realised this was the case but apparently so.  The LG G2 has a Wolfson WM5110 DAC which is capable of 24 bit / 192 kHz. It looks like a terrific phone but the deal breaker for me is that it doesn't have a card slot for additional memory. It beats me why so many manufacturers do this.


 
  
 Well, it is much more complex than it looks:  Android is almost as stupid as Apple on this with their "frustrating limitations":  The LG G2 can *internaly* play 24/192 through it's internal DAC/AMP, but... it will not allow 24/192 output to an external DAC through USB. It downsample it !   (apparently in the Android world, only ONE software is able to play & output 24/192 out of the phone : "recorder pro".  But, as it's name tells, it is not a dedicated player, but instead a recording software, so the music file management is close to ZERO: all it can do is play a file or a directory) ((
  
  
 The lengh of this thread "Android Phone and USB DAC" tell the complexity : 211pages today
  
 see also this thread


----------



## ianmedium

So I have about twenty five hours on the Ken Rad 3S4 and Raytheon 1U4's now. Both Mil-Spec from the mid 1940's, both date match and matched technically as well.

They have opened up nicely and have been deadly silent from day one. What can I say about them? Well, I think the best thing I can say is that I have simply forgotten to think about what are their strong points as I have simply been immersed in music!

They excel at everything, Bass, rich, deep, tight. Mids, creamy, detailed and atmospheric. Treble, extended, crisp,detailed, sweet and airy.

Beautiful soundstage, just right in width and depth. Instruments and vocals are easy to place and yet at the same time they feel as a whole with the performance. There is also a wonderful up and down sense with these tubes by which I mean you can feel the placement of the instruments or vocal lower or higher in the soundstage.

I have been listening a lot to two rips of CD's which are just wonderful for orchestral music. The first is an old Ted Heath recording of Glenn Miller's music and the other is James Horner's Bicentennial Man soundtrack. I just get lost in both, Horner's soundtrack is almost transcendental and these tubes make that even more so.

The Ted Heath album is the best I have heard it. Millers arrangements have never sounded better. Horns have punch and speed and yet one can hear the fruitiness of the trombones so well, rich and detailed. On Pennsylvania 6-5000 The bells which are rung were right in the center and just a little low, it felt like they were lodged in the middle of my neck!

Without a shadow of a doubt this combination of tubes is the best I have used yet and to be honest I simply see no point in changing them out again. Everything is there. They allow the amp to really shine. Just stunning tubes, I am quite taken aback actually at how good they sound and how they simply get out of the way and allow a recording to show its all!


----------



## zachchen1996

ianmedium said:


> So I have about twenty five hours on the Ken Rad 3S4 and Raytheon 1U4's now. Both Mil-Spec from the mid 1940's, both date match and matched technically as well.
> 
> They have opened up nicely and have been deadly silent from day one. What can I say about them? Well, I think the best thing I can say is that I have simply forgotten to think about what are their strong points as I have simply been immersed in music!
> 
> ...


 
  
 can you pm the purchase link for these tubes?


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> So I have about twenty five hours on the Ken Rad 3S4 and Raytheon 1U4's now. Both Mil-Spec from the mid 1940's, both date match and matched technically as well.
> 
> They have opened up nicely and have been deadly silent from day one. What can I say about them? Well, I think the best thing I can say is that I have simply forgotten to think about what are their strong points as I have simply been immersed in music!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since they seems to be your "final choice", have you thought to improve them even further by *having them **cryogenized* ? 
  
 I heard that it "clean" the sound quite a lot !


----------



## ianmedium

I see no point to be honest, apart from the cost there is the risk they may break and I am already perfectly happy with the sound.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I see no point to be honest, apart from the cost there is the risk they may break and I am already perfectly happy with the sound.


 
  
 Well it was my French "audio optimisation gourou" that told me that once he had the tubes of his amp cryogenised, and when he installed them back in the amp, the AMP sounded so much better. * This was done for him by "Tubeworld.com ".*
 Just an info...


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, I have heard that it does do that but to be honest as I said, they sound just perfect for me as they are and I would not want to ruin them by making them "better"!
Here is a picture of the Ken-Rads.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Yeah, I have heard that it does do that but to be honest as I said, they sound just perfect for me as they are and I would not want to ruin them by making them "better"!
> Here is a picture of the Ken-Rads.


 
  
 Well, I also have some (4)  KenRad 3S4, and they seems to be also military and also date matches ( Dec 1st, 1950)
  
It says on the box "VT-174 - USArmy signal corps", But the printing on the tube and boxes is different than yours... 
  
*--> (IAN) are they the same type than yours ?*
  
  
  
 but... I remember having tested them already associated with Telefunken DF904 and Lorenz DF96, and... I was not impress !  (
  
  
 so *I have just now to find some  Raytheon 1U4  to give them a second chance  *


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,

You do make a very interesting point as the subject of cryogenic alteration of cables and tubes is extremely contentious, as there seems to be vociferous support for this deep freeze treatment and equally ardent opposition to such practice. From my perspective it seems scientifically improbable that essentially inert compounds could be molecularly altered by extreme cold. Intense heat would obviously cause molecular transition, but sub zero temperatures cause stasis and immobility, which sonically does nothing. But I am amenable to other plausible explanations as to why cryogenic temperatures work.

Andy.



bmichels said:


> Since they seems to be your "final choice", have you thought to improve them even further by *having them **cryogenized* ?
> 
> I heard that it "clean" the sound quite a lot !


----------



## ianmedium

Good points Andy.

On another note I just got my Nixie watch! Here are a quick couple of shots!




What shocked me most is that it is very comfortable and being made of aluminum very light. I am loving it!

I also have five spare tubes which are all British made ITT tubes.


----------



## ianmedium

Just found out that ITT was STC in Britain who made Brimar tubes!


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Good points Andy.
> 
> On another note I just got my Nixie watch! Here are a quick couple of shots!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I thought you guys were joking about the Nixie watch thinking it was photoshopped or something but it's an actual real watch ! This is really cool!
  
 Ian, I've kinda lost track of this thread. What are those additional switches on the side of your TU-05b please?


----------



## ianmedium

Sean, I know, you would think it something not real but it is and it is so cool to wear, really easy to read the time and super comfortable I am finding.

The red switch is the power switch and the other is the impedance selector. Initially my amp being an early one had the combined power on/off headphone socket which failed so I sent it back to be update which Shikada San did for free.

Here is a link to Cathode corner, the maker of the watch. It is a really good deal considering each one is hand made by one person to order, wonderful build quality, the threaded cap is super smooth to undo.

http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/index.html


----------



## AnakChan

I see. Cool that he can implement an impedance switch.
  
 Thx for the linky to the Nixie watch. May look into it .


----------



## ianmedium

No worries, must admit I have been wearing it all afternoon and absolute love the way it tells time!


----------



## smial1966

ianmedium,
  
 The NIXIE watch is surprisingly comfortable due to the slight curvature of the underside and you wear it well on your manly wrist!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The only thing I'd change is the strap, as it's too new looking for a thermionic timepiece. A nice dark tan distressed leather strap would look great, or a woollen tweed like this - 
  

  
 Cheers,
 Andy.
  
 Quote:


ianmedium said:


> No worries, must admit I have been wearing it all afternoon and absolute love the way it tells time!


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, where are those straps available?

I must admit I do like the plain strap, it appears to be good quality but I must admit I love the strap you have shown!


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, just found them! Oy vey, they are not cheap!


----------



## bmichels

Some very interesting tests today:
  
 I used my ($3000) RedWineAudio Bellina PRO HPA ( Tube DAC + AMP balanced) to do some tests :
  
  V/S  
  
 1 *) Compare the AMP part of the Bellina PRO to the TU-05 (*RFT DF97+PHILCO 1S4*)*     
  
 RWAK100 --> ToshLink -->  Bellina DAC --> (fixed) Line out --> TU-05.

 Switching my TH900 between the internal headphone plug of the RWA and the headphone jack TU-O5, I found very close sound, but still I found the TU-05 more lively and warm. 
  
                       *--> I preferred (by a hair) the TU-05 to the AMP part of the Bellina PRO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !   !  ! !*
  
  
  
*2 ) Compare the DAC of the Bellina Pro to the DAC of the RWAK100:*
  
 Switching between:
  -    RWAK100 --> ToshLink -->  Bellina DAC --> (fixed) Line out --> TU-05.
 -    RWAK100 --> headphone jack --> TU-05.
  
  
                   *  --> I very clearly prefered the TU-05 using the line out of the Bellina !   Much better than the RWAK100 headphone out !*
  
  
  
*Conclusion *(already mentioned by other members)*:  TU-05 is a GREAT AMP, very Musical, BUT it deserves a VERY GOOD Source/DAC.   *
*--> The "Not a real line-out" of the RWAK100, and the "little AK100's internal DAC" do not do justice to the quality of the TU-05.*
  
  
*So, I wonder if the RWAK120-S (real line out) will be at the same high-quality level than the DAC/Line out of my Bellina PRO ??*
  
*And....  if I change source,  should't I look after an even better portable source for the TU-05 ?  **But...is there a better  " battery operated " source than the RWAK120-S ??*
  
  
  
  
  
 Anyway, in the mean time I will "upgrade" my TU-05 with XLR & Damping materials (inside and outside) since all this ( Tool, self adesive damping plate & XLR plug) arrived today as well as some Cryo COOPER cable :


----------



## bmichels

Announced recently, the next Sony AUDIOPHILE walkman *ZX1 (with 4" Screen, 128 Gb of storage and 24/192 support !).*
  
*and... It seems that there will be a possibility of "digital out" and also " line-OUT" through an adapter using the Sony *WM-port  *! *


----------



## LFC_SL

> Originally Posted by *bmichels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Conclusion *(already mentioned by other members)*:  TU-05 is a GREAT AMP, very Musical, BUT it deserves a VERY GOOD Source/DAC.   *


 
  
 Great impressions. Do not know if you saw, but Vinne said this about differences: http://www.head-fi.org/t/663188/the-astell-kern-ak120/3780#post_9770144
  
 You are probably better off waiting for next-gen AK series in development as not as if you are lacking in dacs right now. The new Sony looks expensively promising but seems to be Japan only so if no language selection in the menu that would kill it dead for me - funny the price does not


----------



## ianmedium

I forgot to say Bmichels (I got excited about my watch and forgot) The tubes you have are very similar to the ones I have though a few years younger. I would imagine they are very similar sounding.


----------



## bmichels

thanks IAN.
  
 I found some very high quality recording here from CHESKY Recording, using the binaural technique for 3d sound.
  
 I bought this one where a voice explain before each track on what aspect of the music we need to focus in the comming track (resolution, stage, ...). This is for developping our "listening skill" and also to test our Audio equipments.  Very interesting...
  

  
  
  
 And I also bought this one, in 3 various resolution: 16/44,  24/96  and 24/192  to test if I can hear a difference between the 3 versions (original recording is in 24bits/192mHz). I want indeed to see if I am right to *always purchase my download in 24/96 instead of 24/192* when booth are available (I believe that 24/96 is the best compromise between size and quality and that 192 mHz do NOT mean a better sound. I will tell you soon....).


----------



## bmichels

no more activity on this thread ????  Are you all gone ??


----------



## woodcans

I am still here. Relative lack of posts related to relative lack of listening time.


----------



## GermanGuy

ping!


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> I am still here. Relative lack of posts related to relative lack of listening time.




Same here, been on planes for the best part of the week so far so not much listening!

However, have gone back to the Brimar/Phillips combo which is one of my favourites!


----------



## spkrs01

I have been spending all my time listening, rather than posting.
  
 The TU-05 is sounding superb.
  
 It has got to the point that every other portable/transportable amplifier is ignored and that I am considering selling them all.
  
 Been listening to Joanna Wang, didn't even realize that I had her in my library
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the tonality of her voice......................


----------



## bmichels

Back from business trip in London. Also very busy! Hope to finaly fond the time to do m'y " XLR " mod !


----------



## ianmedium

Gavin, apart from a lot of travelling lately I am pretty much the same. I have done the tube rolling, now have found a couple of combinations that satisfy and in truth on extended listening are so close they are not really different but more, since getting the amp back I have just been listening, forgetting about "fixing" the sound with tube rolling and just enjoying the music.

I actually think the most worthwhile "tweak" I have done is giving the amp a good,isolated base and now I have that it just disappeared completely and all I am left with is music which is the whole point really eh!

I also think the addition of the AK120 has been an instrumental part of that and likewise I have found my perfect sonic signature in the T5P's.

I think the truest sign of how good this is is that I am listening to all my other music, the stuff that does not showcase the sonic highs but simply is music I love to listen to, big band, movie soundtracks, Americana, crooners and such!

I am really glad I purchased the AK120 and not the 901. I had not dipped my toe into the 901 thread for a while but was horrified when I did, overheating, buggy though the sound seems to be good, I wonder how much better it is over the AK120 when one takes into account all the negatives.

I also find it interesting that it has been out longer than the AK120 and yet no serious magazine or reviewer has got their hands on one ( I am talking proper HiFi press, not the website blogs) It seems consistently that people like Stereophile, The Absolute sound, HiFi+ and others have been praising the 120 to the hilt and yet no mention of the wunderkind 901.. I wonder why??


----------



## smial1966

Is the HM-901 even distributed in Europe yet? It is peculiar how there was so much hype/expectation pre-launch and yet the actual DAP seems to be a bit of a damp squib. The ergonomics turned me off straight away, oh and a plastic body for that amount of coin, seriously?!? 
  
 Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Gavin, apart from a lot of travelling lately I am pretty much the same. I have done the tube rolling, now have found a couple of combinations that satisfy and in truth on extended listening are so close they are not really different but more, since getting the amp back I have just been listening, forgetting about "fixing" the sound with tube rolling and just enjoying the music.
> 
> I actually think the most worthwhile "tweak" I have done is giving the amp a good,isolated base and now I have that it just disappeared completely and all I am left with is music which is the whole point really eh!
> 
> ...


----------



## zachchen1996

Personally, for me the 901 is easy enough to use, and the build isn't bad at all. It's no iphone, but I didn't buy it so I could stare at it, I bought it so I could listen to it. It really does sound wonderful balanced. Give it a try!


----------



## smial1966

I would like to audition a HM-901 but finding a UK stockist is problematical. Moreover, what's with the recently announced HM-802 and how will this measure up to the 901? All very confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


zachchen1996 said:


> Personally, for me the 901 is easy enough to use, and the build isn't bad at all. It's no iphone, but I didn't buy it so I could stare at it, I bought it so I could listen to it. It really does sound wonderful balanced. Give it a try!


----------



## ianmedium

Andy, I did not know that there was an 802, will have to check it out though to be honest I think I am an Astell & Kern man now. So impressed not only with the sound but the build quality and ease of use. The only things I hope they sort out are being able to show albums as a whole instead of separated as they are now in some cases. I know it is a metadata thing that I could sort out but if apple can do it so can A&K though to be honest I just get around it by viewing the folder menu. The only other minor thing is that DSD album art still does not show up even though the new firmware was meant to sort that out. 
But those are minor, so easy to use and put music on to but it is the sound, such a sophisticated sound. I sometimes forget at night when listening in the dark that I am listening to a portable system, so full sized and full scale this combination is.

You should hear big band music through this system, absolutely amazing sense of scale and depth.


----------



## zachchen1996

I might be selling my 901 soon though, as reports of the sony nw-zx1 say that it is about on the level of the 901 and better sounding than both the ak100 and ak120! Honestly the ak120 really is overpriced. And if the zx1 really is better sounding than the ak120, then there is absolutely nothing the ak120 has over the sony. The sony would be cheaper and better built too.


----------



## ianmedium

I must admit I do not get this over priced comment thing. Something is worth what someone is willing to pay for it!


----------



## smial1966

Thanks very much zachchen1996. Interesting news from Sony.
  
 www.pocket-lint.com had this to say about pricing -
  
 "The NW-F880 will come in white, black, blue and pink, although the 64GB model only comes in black and white. The 16GB is priced at $274 (£155), the 32GB at $304, and the 64GB at $405. *The NW-ZX1 comes in silver only and costs $760*". 
  
 $760 is only £470, which would make the NW-ZX1 a relative bargain if it sounds great. 
  
 Quote:


zachchen1996 said:


> I might be selling my 901 soon though, as reports of the sony nw-zx1 say that it is about on the level of the 901 and better sounding than both the ak100 and ak120! Honestly the ak120 really is overpriced. And if the zx1 really is better sounding than the ak120, then there is absolutely nothing the ak120 has over the sony. The sony would be cheaper and better built too.


----------



## GermanGuy

looking for parts for my mod i found (i think) the original output transformers used for the tu-05:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-kasuga.net%2Fgoods.asp%3Fid%3D35

interestingly there is also offered a improved version with better low frequency response:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-kasuga.net%2Fgoods.asp%3Fid%3D1235

so if you have an early version of the tu-05 could be of interest which output transformer was used and if an upgrade is senseful.

there is an oversized, but fitting the specs james output transformer i eventually will buy, also i sent the specs to sacthailand (silk output transformers) to get two offers for custom made highend outout transformers for the tu-05 exactly fitting the specs but additional 16 ohm secondary option (this means cans up to 400 ohm impedance can be used - for example my hd800)

- one fitting the size for internal mounting
- one based only on sound quality


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I must admit I do not get this over priced comment thing. Something is worth what someone is willing to pay for it!



 


agree. not to forget all the buying mistakes that cost money and the time for searching, buying and testing and then not beeing satisfied. compared to the time saved and the money one can earn per hour f.e. as consultant, for example both my t5p and the akg k3003 were not expensive but instead immediatly stopped the need of further looking for a great headphone for portable and other equipment and an excellent iem providing the sound quality i got used to.


----------



## ianmedium

Well said GG!


----------



## spkrs01

My first little disappointment with the TU-05, well not really, expected the result. Will stick to easier loads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I received my JPS Abyss AB-1266 today. The TU-05 was unable to drive them to any decent volume level, luckily the Cavalli LAu is due back tomorrow...............................


----------



## ianmedium

Now that is some heavy metal! They look great, what a shame the 05's won't drive them. I wonder if Shikada San will offer a variation with more power. Knowing him I bet he could make a bespoke one.

What do you think of them so far, I know its early days but initial thoughts?


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Now that is some heavy metal! They look great, what a shame the 05's won't drive them. I wonder if Shikada San will offer a variation with more power. Knowing him I bet he could make a bespoke one.
> 
> What do you think of them so far, I know its early days but initial thoughts?


 
  
 I have not listened to them properly yet, Ian. I only have portable amps at home and none of them will drive the thing. The Wagnus gave it a reasonable try. I lent my Violectric stack to a fellow Head fi-i'er friend, so the Abyss is waiting for the Cavalli to arrive. It has landed in Hong Kong and cleared customs tonight, so expect delivery in the morning.
  
I have a pair of LCD-3 that I bought two weeks ago that has been in the wardrobe with my other cans. I have not listened to those either, but it will be a fun weekend ahead, definitely.


----------



## ianmedium

I think the comparison between the LCD3 and the Abyss will be the one most are waiting for!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I think the comparison between the LCD3 and the Abyss will be the one most are waiting for!


 
  
 AGREE  +  I will love to hear your thought about the Cavalli Amp.


----------



## bmichels

spkrs01 said:


> I have been spending all my time listening, rather than posting.
> 
> The TU-05 is sounding superb.
> 
> ...




  
 Great voice. I am very grateful that you made me discovering Joanna Wang !  Thanks 

 HIGH RES downlodable here


----------



## GermanGuy

we all can be really happy that the tubes for the tu-05 are rather cheap (but also these types get more and more expensive and rare on ebay).
  
 bought some tubes for my cayin ha-1a and must say that the prices the tube sellers want are really crazy.
  
 for an ordinary ecc82, ecc83 or 5751 nos tube you have to pay nearly 30 euros, for a pair of nos siemens el84 i got for free from my radio technican friend you can pay about 150 euros! (also for some ecc82 or ecc83).
  
 btw, to have everything in place for my big tu-05 mod i bought a two channel analog oscilloskop.


----------



## ianmedium

So GG, when does construction begin of the uber 05??

As to the tubes, I agree. I think it was an act of genius on Shikada Sans part to use these tubes as they are plentiful and cheap in comparison to other types.


----------



## GermanGuy

after the email i got from shikada san that he were so busy at the moment and needed some days before answering my questions i sent him an email that i can wait 2 or 3 weeks with no problem, but now it's nearly a month so next week i will send him an email.
  
 most important i wait for a feedback that i can buy a second internal power supply board to completely separate left and right channel.
  
 and as posted i am looking for better output transformers as i think this could also be a point for further improvement, there should be a difference between the output transformers i found and think that these are the stock ones (about 13 euro each) and the james or custom silk output transformers for about 250 Euros a pair (and the possiblility to connect high impedance headphones to the tu-05).
  
 it is fully clear that such parts are much too expensive to deliver a tu-05 at the price shikada san sells it.
  
 the more i go into the details and think about my mod, the more i like the puristic design and the sound quality achieved and clearly see that a lot of the ideas or changes like input selector, impedance switch for all combinations for the output transformers etc. would only result in much higher manufacturing and product cost, so i am very happy that the amp is that good sounding for the price AND gives me the possibility for all this modifications due to the clear design and modular build.


----------



## bmichels

spkrs01 said:


> My first little disappointment with the TU-05, well not really, expected the result. Will stick to easier loads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 well...did you received your Cavalli LAu ?  how does it sound ?


----------



## ianmedium

A little night music.. Marriner/Marriner, The Academy of St Martin in the Fields Mozart Clarinet concerto and quintet, PF IX's..


----------



## xplosive

First of all thank you for Ian and Rudi for introducing this amp to the world.
 I found out analog squared paper after seeing ianmedium posting his tu05 with pf on portable rigs thread. It absolutely the most beautiful rigs i have ever seen.. And I directly find a2p facebook and like the page. I also subscribed this thread right after.
  
 I actually want to order a tu05 amp, but after reading Sean review I made up my mind and order the tur06 instead.
  
 After 3 long month waiting there it is now..
  
 Just receive my tur06 2 days ago...
  

  

  
 I asked Mr. Shikada to make a special ak100 pocket for the amp, and this is the illustration that I send to him:
  

  
 I need this special pocket as my interconnect is so stiff and i don't want to take it on and off every time i want to shuffle my music.
  
 And this one is what he made for me:

  
 that is the exact replica from what i draw to him.. Yes he is a very nice and great guy.
  
 As for the sound, this is the best portable amp or even a desktop amp i have ever heard. This scale up all my headphones quality by large.
 I use xduoo xp-1 before (it suppose to be a very good pair amp for an ak100 and very popular in Japan especially the xd-1 with optic interconnect). Yes it was until i just heard this amp for the first 5 minute. I put a really high expectation on this and this one simply far beyond my imagination,
  
 Now i have been using this for about 10 hours (I have not recharge it since the day it came). I know it is not at its best yet but the sound is amazing and so analog..
  
 He did mention on his mail:
 P.S
  
  About #004,
 I tried to use the attenuator of the current type.
 The sound is better than voltage type.
 However, it is not will be a mute.

 (up to -50~-70dB)
  
 I don' t quite get it what he meant.. hoping someone from this thread can explain more about this, ( I am very bad with electronics like the opposite site of GG).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And sometimes there is a bit analog noise at the background but not all the time, I have tried cleaning the tube with alcohol It is a bit better now.. Is it normal?
  
 And the clinging noise every time i move the amp.. but it is getting less and less when the tube is warm up,
  
 Again thank you for this beautiful thread hope i am not bored you all..
  
 Cheers,
  
 Kevin


----------



## AnakChan

Kevin,
  
 Congratulations. Can you please share with us what tubes were included with the TUR-06? Mine came with Sylvania mil spec according to Ian, when I shared my pix here. Are yours the same?


----------



## ianmedium

Kevin, congratulations. I love the case he made for you and am thrilled your loving your amp. As Sean said please tell us what tubes you have in your amp. From what I have seen of late Shikada san has upgraded the stock tubes to excellent mil-spec US tubes which sound beautiful.

The clinging noise is normal it is just the filaments of the tube. All tubes will do this when moved but most are pretty silent when still. That sound is not a bad tube though, it is just the joy of tube ownership. If the other sound was like tissue paper being scrunched that could be three things. The most common is dirty pins.

Here is my method of cleaning them and GG has another excellent method also

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/165#post_9305627

Also the tubes need a few hours on them to settle down, i usually find around twenty gets them to the point where if there is still noise then it is probably a noisy tube and needs to be replaced. Luckily for us these tubes are plentiful and cheap ( in comparison to larger tube amp tubes) so if you need to go that route let us know and we can suggest other tubes, just let us know how you like your music presented so we can tailor to the best tubes for your needs.

But I would first just sit back and listen, see if the noises go, if they do then just enjoy the music.

Another great thing about these tubes is that they were designed for hard use. Their primary roll was in military radios so they were build really strong and designed to last for thousands of hours. Personally I think it was an act of genius on Shikada sans part to use these tubes!


----------



## xplosive

Hi Sean,
 This is the tube picture, I think is it the same with yours:


----------



## ianmedium

Kevin, they look like the excellent Sylvania Mil Spec tubes, top of the line stuff as far as I am concerned. Getting a closer look these were made in the 1940's, so surplus war stock.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you Ian, I really enjoy this pairing tube. This sound too good already. The bass, vocal, instruments, space all there very revealing and very clear.. The transparency is top notch.. You can hear almost every detail but yet very easy to listen.. even at low volume. Never understand the depth on instrument sound before, but with this i can hear it and amazed.. I bought the hdtrack chesky test track and audiogon that bmichels suggest and tur06 really show it. Even with my 16 bits recording it already blow my mind away..
 So yes I am really loving this amp so much,,


----------



## AnakChan

Ian suggested for me to share my pix I had on FB. Well this is a little variant of the same thing :-
  

  
 I think that it's probably time for me to give my NEC 1T4SF some time. The Sylvanias have been on the TUR-06 for the past 2 months.


----------



## ianmedium

I am so glad you posted this shot Sean, I think it really shows the ethos of all the components in unison.

I am very much looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the new tubes, especially as you have fully burned in these ones.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> Thank you Ian, I really enjoy this pairing tube. This sound too good already. The bass, vocal, instruments, space all there very revealing and very clear.. The transparency is top notch.. You can hear almost every detail but yet very easy to listen.. even at low volume. Never understand the depth on instrument sound before, but with this i can hear it and amazed.. I bought the hdtrack chesky test track and audiogon that bmichels suggest and tur06 really show it. Even with my 16 bits recording it already blow my mind away..
> So yes I am really loving this amp so much,,


 
  
 Congratulation for your purchase.  

 But.... you start to make me wonder if I should't have bought the TUR-06 instead of the TU-05 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tell me....For which specific reason did you choose the TUR-06 ?  Is it only for size matter ?


----------



## xplosive

That is a very cool looking tur06 +901 Sean. Thank you for sharing it. I bet it sound amazing. I always want a 901 to be my next upgrade. But hifi DAP prices now getting more and more expensive. I think I have to stuck with my ak100 stock for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am pretty happy with it and Mr. Shikada also using the same ak100. So he might research something new to make full of it. Something like the attenuator stuff that he is done for my tur06.
 And yes I hope to hear your impression using the NEC tube.
  
 Thank you bmichels. I actually chose tu05 at first, size wise it is not a problem for me. But after reading Sean about the bass sound i chose tur06 over tu05. For me bass is the fun part of listening any kind of music, So if it has more bass and more fun sounding i will love it as well. And tur06 bass is amazing, very deep and well textured. It takes my ath esw11 boomy bass to be a very refined and well textured one. The other thing is my friend suggest me to get a less tube number mount on an amp as it will save me more money in the future, and it is quite hard to get a right pair of the same quality tube.
  
 I am still looking forward to audition tu05 to hear how much more refined it is than the tur06.
  
 But for now I am very happy with tur06.


----------



## bmichels

Hello SPKRS01, did you received your Cavalli LAu ?  how does it sound ?


----------



## spkrs01

bmichels said:


> Hello SPKRS01, did you received your Cavalli LAu ?  how does it sound ?


 
  
 Hello
  
 Apologies for the late reply. Yup it was returned last Saturday. A fast 9 Days turnaround from HK to Texas to HK. Awesome customer's service from Alex at Cavalli. 
  
 I have been literally listening non-stop.....Sensational sounding especially with the Abyss. I have not heard any of the Stax headphones yet, and may change my feelings further down the road! But in concert together, the LAu and Abyss sets new levels of sonic bliss for personal audio. I have been looking at ways to further improve my desktop system and yesterday decided to buy the Isotek Evo3 Aquarius power conditioner. I chose this model as it works passively because I find most active ones rather artificial sounding. 
  
 In Hong Kong, many die hard audiophiles shoe horn 300k to half million home system into a 120-200 sq. ft room and make it sound good. The LAu and Abyss is very reminiscent of these systems, less the visceral impact.
  
 Very happy indeed thus far, and worth every penny.................


----------



## GermanGuy

not that actively posting these days, but constantly listening to music and enjoying my tu-05.
  
 even after buying some good tubes for my Cayin HA-1A (Philips Jan 5751, Lorenz ECC82, Sovtek EL84M) i must say that the TU-05 plays in another leaque.
  
 The Cayin HA-1A is a real versatile amp, fitting all impedances, nicely build, easy to mod, loudspeaker terminals, soundwise really nice sounding, much better bass impact and depth, but if you then listen to the tu-05, the tu-05 is much more spacious, clean and clearer sounding, airy, much better soundstage width and depth, NO hiss and hum, greater separation, imaging and fine detail, much more realistic.
  
 not to speak about tube prices for ecc82, ecc83, el84 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 i am sure that the new output transformers i just sent out the specifications to get an offer from a specialized one man german company are not only a great general improvement but also an improvement for bass impact and depth.
  
 Also the new transformers support 300 and 600 Ohm impedance headphones (hope there is enough output power) and also have an additional second output for line out 2V pp.
  
 Just some samples of these handmade transformers:

  
 Speaking of transformers, i think of buying input transformers to be used as attenuator instead of the potentiometer (i think this is what also shikada san ment and XPLOSIVE asked for an explanation when comparing voltage based (i.e. potentiometer, resistor, voltage divide) and current based (transforms changes of current) attenuators):
  


 These are SILK Input transformers, they have 23 steps from about -50dB to 0dB and an additional +6db amplification primary input, should sound sensational, but about 400 Euros a pair.
  
 i spent a lot of time to buy all the equipment and parts for my tu-05 "big" mod:
  
 My 2 channel 20 Mhz oszilloskop:


  
 My Audio Signal Generators:
  

  
 i love this vintage equipment, much better usability than this digital stuff, but of course not that precise!
  

  
 Analog Multimeter:
  

  
 My Power Supply Units:
  

  
 This is stabilized power supply unit up to 2 ampere 60 volt, 60 volt is very usefull if working with tubes.
  

  
 this is a very usefull vintage east German toroidal core control transformer that delivers 4 ampere 0 to 15 volt AC and DC voltage, great for testing filament / heating voltage stabilizer circuits and boards.
  

  
 And i have two of this amazing Heinzinger stabilized HIGH VOLTAGE power supplies with up to 1200 DC Volt 100 mA / 120 watt !
  
 Great for testing new tube amplifier stages directly supporting adjustable bias grid and anode voltages, BUT VERY DANGEROUS, can kill you, use this kind of power supply only in conjunction with a protection circuit that automatically switches off any power in the case you get in contact with it (in German language - Fehlerstromschalter).
  
 Ultra fine Soldering iron:


----------



## GermanGuy

Other parts i bought for testing, prototyping, building components:
  
 PCB's:
  

  

  

  

  

  
 These are very nice tube protoyping boards to build and test tube pre amplification and amplification stages. i bought four of them to rebuild two df91 and two dl92 stages to test alternative internal power supply boards:
  

  
 Internal power supply boards - DC-DC converter i bought:
  
 all the boards work with the internal 7.4 volt battery power.
  
 The first one can be adjusted to 1.25 or 1.4 volt for filament / heater voltage for the df91 / dl92 tubes but also for example for the 1.25 volt ones like tesla 1f34 (i bought two of them):
  

  
 This one is a combined Step Up / Step Down DC-DC converter board that delivers an adjustable voltage independent of the input voltage, up to 3 ampere. i will use this board as internal charger board for the tu-05, so the tu-05  8.4 volt charging voltage is provided by just connecting the tu-05 to any voltage between 3.5 and 30 volt, *so you can use the car charger that was delivered with the tu-05, but also an USB port, a 1.5 Volt battery, a solar panel or whatever to charge the tu-05!* (i bought two of them):

 These boards are DC-DC Step-Up converter providing up to 42 volt, so can be used for the grid bias and anode voltages as i bought 3 of them (3x42v = maximum of 126 volt):

 Some spacers:
  

  
 8mm x 8mm heat sinks to cool the dc dc converter circuits:
  

  
 Switches:
  
 This is a very expensive (about 30 Euros) KNITTER Rotary Switch with 2 contacts 5 switch positions, silver switch contacts , up to 125 volt AC 0.5 ampere, will be used as input and impedance switch:

 mini switch with silver switch contacts for general settings (power on/off, light, VU meter average/peak ...):

 Another switch with silver contacts as rear mount impedance / output switch:

  
 After buying all these components i found a US company specialized in High Voltage dc/dc converters, so i will buy their components for filament / grid bias / anode voltage power supply. These amazing converters provide 0 up to 3000 volt DC !!
  
 the first dc/dc step down converter is a ultra precise filament / heater adjustable power supply:

 This one is a adjustable grid bias voltage dc/dc converter i eventually  will use for the anode and grid voltage of the dl92's. The tiny size is amazing (just 1 x 1 x 1 cm) (100 mW output):

  

 This is the 1 watt version for the anode grid 67.5 , 90 volt DC power:


----------



## LFC_SL

Anyone speculate there would be a chance of gold TUR-06 or just focussing on production right now?


----------



## GermanGuy

the housings are made to order, so i would at least ask asap.


----------



## LFC_SL

No rush. Got a pay rise and things a bit manic until after xmas. Am waiting for Can Jam to be over and then assessing saving goals


----------



## GermanGuy

to xplosive - some links:
  
  ianmediums index post  (page 1, post #3) with a lot of links to articles, tube combos and modifications:

  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread#post_8794450
  
 the last index page i made for my posts a while ago can be found here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1440#post_9670023
  
 My updated (only) tu-05 tube compatibility list, also added some explanations:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1875#post_9757745
  
 tube cleaning kit:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/630#post_9573905

 tube cleaning kit distribution:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread/1245#post_9649904


----------



## bmichels

spkrs01 said:


> Hello
> 
> Apologies for the late reply. Yup it was returned last Saturday. A fast 9 Days turnaround from HK to Texas to HK. Awesome customer's service from Alex at Cavalli.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very exciting !!  And could you tell us *what Source & DAC are you using with the Cavalli +** Abyss *? I guess this combo do not tolerate average sources/DAC !


----------



## spkrs01

bmichels said:


> Very exciting !!  And could you tell us *what Source & DAC are you using with the Cavalli +** Abyss *? I guess this combo do not tolerate average sources/DAC !


 
  
I am actually looking to add a Lumin Music Player   http://www.luminmusic.com/index.html  which will allow DSD
  
 But at present, and I use the same upstream to source the TU-05:-
  
Sony L > Jriver MC19 > Fidelizer > HEX Dac with around $35K of cabling plugged into the system.................


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> Sony L > Jriver MC19 > Fidelizer > HEX Dac with around $35K of cabling plugged into the system.................






 Just as every audiophile worth his or her salt would do!


----------



## spkrs01

I have had many friends who has listened to my RWAK120-S /TU-05 and their only comment is that they never experienced / heard anything like it. A Portable/Transportable system that can sound so great. A few have proceeded ordering the RWAK120-S / TU-05. 
  
In fact, being totally honest here, The RWAK-S / TU-05 was the reason that I had to overhaul completely my desktop rig, as sonically it was getting too close in performance........


----------



## spkrs01

germanguy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 GG
  
 I am now wondering why you do not make your own amplifiers. I for one, will buy one! The stuff you are posting, and what you are doing to the TU-05 is CRAZY impressive.
  
Good luck and continue updating us which means STOP listening to music


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> I have had many friends who has listened to my RWAK120-S /TU-05 and their only comment is that they never experienced / heard anything like it. A Portable/Transportable system that can sound so great. A few have proceeded ordering the RWAK120-S / TU-05.
> 
> In fact, being totally honest here, The RWAK-S / TU-05 was the reason that I had to overhaul completely my desktop rig, as sonically it was getting too close in performance........




I have had the same reaction from friends with home based systems north of 100K. The simply are amazed at how far portable audio has come, they never took it seriously until hearing my set up.



spkrs01 said:


> GG
> 
> I am now wondering why you do not make your own amplifiers. I for one, will buy one! The stuff you are posting, and what you are doing to the TU-05 is CRAZY impressive.
> 
> Good luck and continue updating us which means STOP listening to music :bigsmile_face:




I am very much looking forward to GG's amp, looking at his Grado mod I think it will prove to be very exciting!


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> I have had the same reaction from friends with home based systems north of 100K. The simply are amazed at how far portable audio has come, they never took it seriously until hearing my set up.
> I am very much looking forward to GG's amp, looking at his Grado mod I think it will prove to be very exciting!


 
  
 Yes
  
 Also as IEMs are innately so intimate and detailed comparatively, all I see is grins and smiles and that it is so fun to watch the expressions..................absolutely priceless!!
  
 Totally agree concerning GG's future offerings.............


----------



## xplosive

Hello GG thank you very much for the explanation of input attenuator and the link. Really appreciate it. And I am speechless with your tu05 modyfing effort.. You are really a rocket scientist in this..
  
 Talking about high end speaker set up, couple days ago I was invited by my friend listening his home system set up. He is been using wilson audio wamm speakers with his dedicated audio room. And wow it was an amazing experience. He is using a vinyl recording as the source. We listened to many records, but there are some records that really stay in memory,  Monty Alexander trio live classic recording, Ingram Washington, Hotel California live performance and Pink Floyd album.
  
 The vocal so thick end very well textured, every instrument are very deep, well textured, very high resolution as well. No detail is loss and perfect staging from the his dedicated room.. Everything are like new experience for me.
  
 So how my portable tur06 compare to his home set up? It actually holds up quite well.
 For 1/100+ price ratio I think it is very good bargain for money. I think what it lack is the vinyl source as for the resolution and the wide stage of home speakers. To get home speakers kind of detail sound I have to turn the volume up and that is not good for the ears.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is my best set up so far..

  
 In term of resolution marshall 50fx is behind the ath11, but it gives thicker vocal, and wider stage with much better Visceral Impact, Rhythm and Pace. I can bump up the volume more without piercing my ears. It really does sound very good to my ears. Give me the experience of listening to the home speaker set up. It is loud and rocking..
  
 Happy Sunday! Cheers!
  
 Updated impression: after more time spend listening, my current best headphone setup back to the ath esw11 ltd.. the flirty vocal is really hard to let go.. I have also tried with earsonic sm64, It also makes a great pair. overall sm64 provides more refine sounding. But somehow it is missing something.. not as lively as when i listening to my esw11. I guess I have not find the perfect match headphone for my tur06.. tonight i am going to local jaben, hoping able to compare with other amp and audition some new headphones with the tur06..


----------



## ianmedium

Wow! I do not know who's amp this one is but Shikada san has provided both single and balanced outputs on this one.. rather special!


"This is TU-05g #023 special model.
This amp able to connect 4-Pin Balance XLR Headphone, 6.3mm Unbalance and 3.5mm. Imput Jack is top of body."


----------



## kerrys30

Newbie question.......would this be balanced output but only single input available?

Edit. Looks very nice. Only listened to Gavin's and was very impressed.


----------



## LFC_SL

spkrs01, I would be highly interested in demoing the RWAK120-S next you in London!
  Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Wow! I do not know who's amp this one is but Shikada san has provided both single and balanced outputs on this one.. rather special!
> 
> 
> "This is TU-05g #023 special model.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! Pretty stunning and has me very interested. Need to fire off an email...


----------



## GermanGuy

kerrys30 said:


> Newbie question.......would this be balanced output but only single input available?
> 
> Edit. Looks very nice. Only listened to Gavin's and was very impressed.


 

 at the moment i think it's not in the pure sense of balanced output. if you directly connect the two output transformers to left and right (4 pins)
  
 - L-"Ground" - Left - Right - R-"Ground" (i call one of them "Ground", in fact they are not as long as you do not connect them, i.e. output ground)
  
 so if there were only the 4 pin xlr connector, current flow would be independent for left and right.
  
 But there is also the 6.3mm headphone jack, so the two L-Ground and R-Ground must be connected as the 6.3 mm connector has only one ground for both channels. so the current for both channels is mixed floating through one Ground Wire, not two separated.
  
 Okay, one could discuss if there is an influence of the ac current of one channel back through the output transformer to the other channel and vice versa or if this is only an academic discussion.
  
 For my "big" mod (as posted before) i will provide a switch to connect or disconnect this two pins of the output transformers when using the 6.3 mm or 3.5mm headphone out.


----------



## GermanGuy

Thank all of you for your comments of my last posts. to be honest i think
  
 - i am not that bad in finding and combining existing technologies and components to solutions
  
 but
  
 - this is the first time i try to get used to and learn something about tubes
 - also this is my first audio and especially tube project
  
 so first of all
  
 - i have to do a lot of measurements (voltage, current for bias, grid bias, anode voltage)
 - analyse the tu-05 and draw a schematic
 - rebuild the df91 and dl92 stages
 - then build and test new internal power supplies (up to now i don't know if and when shikada san offers me a second internal power supply board, always too busy)
 - build and test other components
 - listen to the results
  
 before completely separating the tu-05 left and right channel and modding the amp.
  
 so a lot to learn and to do, and hopefully also resulting in some improvement for the sound (not only waisting money).
  
 in general i have the following primary design goals for the tu-05:
  
 Sound improvements due to
 - completely separated mono design
 - high end output transformers
 - (eventually high end input transformers)
  
 - double battery capacity for longer runtime
 - extension of the output impedance for 300 Ohm - 600 ohm headphones
  
 - (eventually - adjustable bias, grid bias, anode voltage to also use the DL93 tubes with twise the output power)
  
 after having done this, i want to:
  
 build and test more powerfull amplification stages (just for fun) with
 - two or four DL92 in parallel
 - DL93 .. DL98 tubes
  
 But what i will definetely do is to design and build
  
 - *a mini tu-05 version* (about two times the size of an ALO Continental V2 is possible if the output transformers are small enough) with the DF61 and DL620 subminiature tubes, but the downsizing is limited by the size of the output transformers (the smaller the output transformer, the higher the lowest frequency, limits the bass, but the lower the output power, the smaller the transformer, so let's wait and see).
  
 I also have requested an offer for as small as possible output transformers specially designed for DL620 and also for the smallest sensefull size for DL92.
  
 I also have installed SPICE (circuit emulation), schematic design and PCB layout software to get this project really as small as possible.
  
 i want to mention that whatever i do, i will never distribute or give the schematic of the original tu-05 design to any other person including the thread members, but of course if this mini amp will ever function, it will be a pleasure for me to give all the results and pcb layouts and part lists to shikada san.


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, here is a sketch of one of the principle designs i have in mind for my modded tu-05:


----------



## Boringer

ianmedium said:


> Wow! I do not know who's amp this one is but Shikada san has provided both single and balanced outputs on this one.. rather special!
> 
> 
> "This is TU-05g #023 special model.
> This amp able to connect 4-Pin Balance XLR Headphone, 6.3mm Unbalance and 3.5mm. Imput Jack is top of body."


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  
  


  
 Guilty as charged...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here's couple more pictures from Shikada San for his beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Boringer

germanguy said:


> kerrys30 said:
> 
> 
> > Newbie question.......would this be balanced output but only single input available?
> ...


 
  
 GG's right, the 4-pin XLR in this case is not a balance output.
  
 So for the total 3 output options (the 1/4", 1/8' and XLR) are all unbalanced.


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer, its yours!!! Congratulations, now I am really looking forward to hearing what you think of it. Can I ask why the XLR if it is not balanced? The combination of blue and white LED's is stunning!

It looks like you have Mil-spec Sylvania's for the 1T4 stage and Mil-spec Raytheons for the 3S4 stage. I have that combination in reverse and I think you will enjoy the stock tubes greatly!


----------



## Boringer

ianmedium said:


> Boringer, its yours!!! Congratulations, now I am really looking forward to hearing what you think of it. Can I ask why the XLR if it is not balanced? The combination of blue and white LED's is stunning!
> 
> It looks like you have Mil-spec Sylvania's for the 1T4 stage and Mil-spec Raytheons for the 3S4 stage. I have that combination in reverse and I think you will enjoy the stock tubes greatly!


 
  
 Hi Ian, thanks a lot for all your kind advice so that my customized TU-05 turns up as it is now.
 I leave it to Shikada San to choose the LED's color to match up the champagne-gold color.
 And he came up with that stunning blue and white combination.
  
 Nothing particular about the XLR option.
 It's just because I have a customized headphone cable that terminated on the 4 pin XLR, hence I think it would be nice if my TU-05 has that adapter as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for your view on that tubes combination. I wish the amp is already with me now...


----------



## ianmedium

Well that makes sense, that is how my logic works as well! I also think the XLR connectors are really good ways of connecting components ( I am an old Naim owner!)
Shikada San really got it right with that colour combination and you know it think the shade of gold he went with is just perfect.

If I were ordering the amp all over again I would go for gold and looking at your LED's I would go for that combo as well, just perfect!

I have a tube update. Now I have gone through a whole bunch of tubes and listening to audiophile recordings I am revisiting the music I really really enjoy, the likes of Neil Diamond and that ilk along with the wonderful HDDT recordings which are my favorite classical recordings.

I decided to dig out the mil-spec Mullards and have had them on all weekend with the Brimars and am just loving the rich, warm organic sound that has detail and soundstage but allows me to listen to recordings that are less than stellar in production values ( Not Neil, his albums are wonderful!)

This combo is just wonderful for that and everything is inky black in silence.

I am so grateful to Andy for bringing the Brimars to light they are just wonderful tubes and keep getting better with use. They are though very different beasts to the regular Brimars which are more easily available, much much better than those. If you see these red lettering Brimars come up again jump on them!


----------



## LFC_SL

Ah not balanced. Less excited now but still stunning photography (am wanting a balanced amp for clas -dB, may go rsa). Presumably also you can only use 1x headphone output at a time?

Anyone see any logic to owning both 05 and 06?


----------



## Dopaminer

Whoa, this is a cool thread.  Excellent stumble-upon.  LOVE the gold version . . .   
  
 Hey Germanguy, I see you have the ALO Conti V2, as I do.  I am running HD800s and enjoying the combo, but wondering if you could give me an idea of the differences between it and the 05.  If this has already been discussed, my apologies.  163 pages and counting . . .    

 I may have to buy this Shikada-san a sake, soon !
  
 David


----------



## GermanGuy

dopaminer said:


> Whoa, this is a cool thread.  Excellent stumble-upon.  LOVE the gold version . . .
> 
> Hey Germanguy, I see you have the ALO Conti V2, as I do.  I am running HD800s and enjoying the combo, but wondering if you could give me an idea of the differences between it and the 05.  If this has already been discussed, my apologies.  163 pages and counting . . .
> 
> ...


 
  
 The TU-05 has a maximum ouput impedance of about 200 ohms, so the HD800 sounds much to dark. i am looking for an alternative output transformer to solve this "problem".


----------



## Dopaminer

germanguy said:


> The TU-05 has a maximum ouput impedance of about 200 ohms, so the HD800 sounds much to dark. i am looking for an alternative output transformer to solve this "problem".


 
 Thanks.  His page says he can customize to match the `phones...  Would the AnalogueSquaredPaper 06 be better for hd800?  Sorry, I guess I should plow through the whole thread.....
 How do you like your V2?  I`ve only got 115 hours on both it and the Sennheisers, so I`m still very much searching for options.....


----------



## AnakChan

dopaminer said:


> Thanks.  His page says he can customize to match the `phones...  Would the AnalogueSquaredPaper 06 be better for hd800?  Sorry, I guess I should plow through the whole thread.....
> How do you like your V2?  I`ve only got 115 hours on both it and the Sennheisers, so I`m still very much searching for options.....


 
  
 Dopaminer, I also wrote a review of both TU-05b and TUR-06 although I didn't get into the spec details. Please do be aware though that the TUR-06 is not a successor or one being superior over the other. They're simply different models catered for different needs. The TUR-06 is a hybrid whilst the TU-05b is a pure tube amp. The hybrid is smaller and lighter than the TU-05b but the TU-05b is probably more comparable to a desktop amp.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> a2p - tu-05 - some unsorted thoughts:
> 
> - i can't think of the time before i got this amp, the improvement in sound quality is so large, a step back impossible.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> today i did it and listened to
> 
> - colorfly c4 alone 6.3 mm out
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dopaminer - this is what i posted some time ago, so the tu-05 really plays in another leaque - for this short impression i used my DIY grado style headphone with turbulent lab x drivers - 32 ohm impedance.


----------



## Dopaminer

Thanks guys; super interesting stuff.   I read through the thread. . .  So the 05 is a kilogram?  I think that weight puts it out of my reach: I`m mobile/homeless for 6 months each year so I count the grams.  But the 480g 06 is doable.  I wonder if A2P will be at the Tokyo show this month?  Anyway thanks again.
 d


----------



## sidrpm

I also read through most of the thread.
  
 My confusion remains - which model is better suited for me?
  
 I tried the 05 recently but have not had the chance to demo the 06. The 05 sounded great.
  
 Any views? What should I base my decision on?
  
 My rig(s)
  
 1. AK120 > Fitear TG334
 2. AK120 > Fostex TH900
  
 Current amps - Govibe Portatube, Alo RxMk3b+, RSA 71a, RSA Hornet


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hi Folks, I honesty tried to read all 164 pages of this thread to get my answer but I admit that I gave up after around 80 pages. 
 I ordered the TU-05 yesterday, mentioning my main headphones are the UERM's and my main source is the AK120. The response from Shikada San was a little cryptic.
 He seems to be suggesting that I buy the TUR-06 instead, because he felt the TU-05 would be bass deficient with the UERMs, especially if I listen to rock and pop, which I do.
 Here's the thing. I do ocasionally use the EQ in the AK120 to boost the bass. And that's alright. I can live with that. Some music was mixed in a flat studio and some wasn't. 
 History: I used to have a Cary SEI and it was the best amp I ever heard. I would love to have that single ended magic for my work rig.
 So, finally the real question: Will I have less bass with the TU-05 than with UERM's direct in to the AK120? 
 Maybe I am making too much of the 'Single-Ended, Class A' thing. 
 Thanks in advance and I'm sorry for not doing my complete homework before asking. I have read all the reviews of both.


----------



## ianmedium

Sam, I have had some experience with the Cary equipment and love it! Them and Nagra are some of my favorite amps when it comes to tube amps

Now, when I have heard Cary amps they exhibit the traits of the magic of tone and texture that one gets from excellent SET amps but not at the expense of clarity and detail. Very similar to Nagra I feel.

Now, if that is what you hear with them as well then I would say the 05 will be a great choice in replicating that feeling and sound, especially with the right tubes!

It is true that the 05 does not have tons of deep bass but what it does have is very similar to how Cary and Nagra deal with bass I find.

From what your saying I think the new stock tubes Shikada San is shipping with the amps would be very good for you but to take it a little further so as to get as close to that Cry magic en I really recommend running Mullards in the 3S4 stage and then either La Radiotechnique, Cifte/Mazda or Siemens in the 1U4/T4 stage, if you can get hold of them then the Red Lable Brimars also but they are rare as hens teeth as the small batch of them sold out but maybe some who purchased them here got a couple of pairs and may be able to sell a pair to you.

The Mullards in my experience give the 05 the very best bottom end weight in comparison to all the other tubes I have used, Phillips comes very close mind!

The combination of those tubes in my experience will give you the results you want. I personally think you made the right choice in the 05,mwhat sort of music do you listen to and what are your universals?


----------



## ianmedium

Sorry for the typos, writing on the iPad at an airport!

The more I recall the sound of the Cary amps I have heard the more I think your going to be very very happy with the 05!


----------



## Sam Edwards

Thanks Ian,
 I also had a Nagra PL-P for a while. Loved it! 
 I have Senn HD600's, Grado RS1's, Senn IE80's and TF.10's. But the UERM's are my go to headphones because of the clarity. I listen to them 90% of the time. 
 Frankly if the 05 is all I'm hoping for I could just invest in more suitable phones for it.
 I would say the bass is a little lacking in the UERM's with the AK120. It's improved with the Meridian Explorer, but I don't bring my laptop to work anymore. 
 I listen to a lot of rock, but also jazz folk, and a bit of classical. 
 BTW by chance are you in VFX/film? I ask because so many of my friends are in Vancouver from LA and the SF Bay Area. If the subsidy situation continues I may well find myself up there as well. 
 Thanks again,
 Sam


----------



## ianmedium

Sam, the Nagra Pl-P is my benchmark amp! You will love the 05 in that case I have no doubt! I had the IE8's for a while so have an idea of the 80's signature, also owned the TF10's and that goes for them as well, in fact I think you will find the quality of the bass with both of those improve greatly. I don't think you will find the 05 wanting in terms of quality bass with any of your headphones, not sure what the impedance of the 600's are though?

Having said that I do have to say that this is not a bass heavy amp but knowing where your coming from with amps I have a feeling the bass will be the sort you desire!

One of the strings to my Bow is the movie business though I am involved more with artists than the technical side. Same with my musician clients though I do sit in on final mixes and give my thoughts with my musician clients as well as the creative aspect. I am currently based in Van though am heading back to Europe to live at some point ( once my schedule allows that is!)

If your up here then give me a shout. I funny thing is I was in LA last week on business but won't be down there until sometime next year now, heading out to NY at the moment for some TV stuff.


----------



## GermanGuy

Sam Edwards - sent you two PMs where to get the Brimar and Mullard tubes Ianmedium mentioned.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, thanks for that, just to make sure, it is the Red letter stamp Brimar's I am on about, not the normal ones which are to my ears not as good.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Guys,
 How many of each kind of tube do I need?
 TIA


----------



## ianmedium

Two of each!


----------



## Sam Edwards

Thanks GG an Ian for all of the advice. I pulled the trigger: TU-05B #37 will be mine!


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic Sam! What colour did you go for? Remember you can alter the LED colours if you want as well, Just ask Shikada San.

This is where most of us got our Mullards from, excellent seller and good price and the tubes are first rate.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3S4-DL92-CV820-MULLARD-NOS-/260765283638?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Valves_Vacuum_Tubes&hash=item3cb6d27536&_uhb=1


----------



## holeout

germanguy said:


> Sam Edwards - sent you two PMs where to get the Brimar and Mullard tubes Ianmedium mentioned.


 
 Ordered the 05 long body (with RCA inputs and 1/4" + 3.5mm outputs) last month and should be expecting them in 2-3 weeks time. Can you also let me know where to get the Brimars or other tubes that match well with the Mullards? I bought the Mullards already.
 Thanks GG.


----------



## spkrs01

holeout said:


> Ordered the 05 long body (with RCA inputs and 1/4" + 3.5mm outputs) last month and should be expecting them in 2-3 weeks time. Can you also let me know where to get the Brimars or other tubes that match well with the Mullards? I bought the Mullards already.
> Thanks GG.


 
  
 Congratulations buddy.........
  
 If you are ordering tubes get me some too!


----------



## holeout

Will do Gav. Just let me know how many sets you'll need, I'll probably get 1 to 2 extra sets just in case!


----------



## Sam Edwards

I've only read the first 130 or so pages on this thread. 
 GG: I ordered 4 Mullards. The Brinmars seem too be gone, although maybe I just can't read German. Please keep the suggestions coming. I'm probably not as critical as most of you, but I would certainly throw down for what is considered the 'best' tubes, or ones that help extend the bass, as neither this amp nor the UERM are overly generous in the fundamental frequencies. 
 I should add that I also speak French pretty well if anyone needs clarification on those sites.
 Ian: I love Wilson speakers. I would love to hear your home system some day. Are you a vinyl fan? I use a Sound Devices 702T (my old 'portable' player) to rip vinyl off of a Linn LP12. 
 I can't wait 'til January.
 Cheers,
 Sam


----------



## ianmedium

Holeout, congratulations, very much looking forward to hearing yours and Sam's impressions once you get your amps!

Sam, I think of all the tubes the Mullards in the 3S4 stage will increase the bass, in fact thinking on it if you also went for them in the DF91 stage you would get a bit more. Don't be afraid if you go that route that it may sound a little dark at first, the Mullards really open up nicely with hours on them.

Other than that listening between the red letter Brimars and the Mazda?Cifte's there is very little difference between the two in everyday usage.

This is the seller I got my Mazda's from, you might want to ask him if he has any more but if not the Cifte's he has for sale are identical in sound and lovely quiet tubes.. Highly recommend this seller, great to deal with as was the British seller of the Mullards I showed you. The German sellers I find tend to be very expensive, it is worth searching eBay as often as possible I find.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1T4-Cifte-1T4-DF91-W17-1K2-CV785-NIB-/181171373581?pt=FR_JG_Collections_Radios&hash=item2a2ea7c60d

An to clarify, the benchmark system I mentioned is not mine but a close friends. I have not had a home system for a number of years as I live a pretty transient life! I am planning on moving back to Europe as I mentioned and when I do a home system will be top of my priorities, it will be wonderful to get back into vinyl. I have some stored in the UK.

I love the Linn, had one with an Aro arm in my old Naim system back in the eighties. Still not have decided on a TT yet, I do like Brinkmann though.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Mine's black w/orange LED's. Got all the upgrades except the case.


----------



## ianmedium

Oooh Nice, Black and orange go really well together!


----------



## holeout

ianmedium said:


> Oooh Nice, Black and orange go really well together!


 
 Thanks for the 1T4 link. Please keep them coming! Black and orange for me as well with all the goodies.


----------



## ianmedium

Thats great holeout! I will be sure to post some links as I browse eBay. 

There is a really great seller in Canada as well. His prices are higher than eBay but he sells excellent quality valves.

He tends to not show the exact stock so I would email him and ask him what he has in stock for the tubes we use.


http://www.dbtubes.com/tube-result.php


----------



## Sam Edwards

lfc_sl said:


> Anyone see any logic to owning both 05 and 06?




I was very tempted to order both. Clarity and full bass is a tough choice. I'm going to start with the 05 and see how it goes.


----------



## holeout

sam edwards said:


> I was very tempted to order both. Clarity and full bass is a tough choice. I'm going to start with the 05 and see how it goes.


 
  
 I'm along the same lines. Thinking of get a 06 to pair with HD800 but seems the impedance is not well matched, anybody tried this pairing?
  


ianmedium said:


> Thats great holeout! I will be sure to post some links as I browse eBay.
> 
> There is a really great seller in Canada as well. His prices are higher than eBay but he sells excellent quality valves.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the pointers, will definitely check it out.


----------



## xplosive

my tur06 can only drive my beyer 880 pro 250 at not so loud volume.. It think it is best to drive up to 200 ohm headphones..


----------



## Dopaminer

I was just grazing around the internet and found some Japanese pages about Analogue Squared Paper.  I thought I`d post some pics here of older amps and other interesting stuff this guy has done.  
 Amp tu-01  :

  
 Amp tu-03:

  

  

  

  
 desktop amp with i-dock

  

  
 electric violin tube amp:

  

  
 bedside am/fm tube radio w/USB:


----------



## GermanGuy

just received an email from shikada san that he has sent out my custom case and the other parts i ordered (secound battery, secoundbias battery pack, some cable for the internal power supply board, some original tu-05 style switches) for my mod.
  
 but best of all i now know that he will sell me a second internal power supply board and i am very happy as this is the key part for my double mono mod completely separating left and right channel.
  
 at the moment i am thinking of the overkill power supply solution without any active parts ( the internal power supply is a miniature switching power supply so producing some rf frqeuencies and ripple / noise).
  
 i did not measure the voltages used up to now, but using the specs of df91 and dl92 + filament power /  heating, one need
  
 - 1.4 volt for heating
 - some 3.x volt for the ledś
 - minus 7.5 volt bias
 - plus 90 volt anode voltage
  
 which means (90+10+some additional) / 3.7 =about * 30 Lithium Ion Cells and 22 Li-Ion mini charger boards + 1 NiMH- battery for filament power / heating + charger board.*


----------



## GermanGuy

A small update of my equipment and already ordered parts:
  
 the voltcraft power supply i ordered was defective so i ordered this philips 2x 0 - 30 Volt 1.4 ampere stabilized power supply with additional 5 volt 3 ampere power supply. it's more than 8 kilos and really precise lab equipment:
  

  
 this is my high quality philips frequency counter (up to 250 MHz):
  

  
 This is my xytronics 100 + 100 watt soldering / desoldering station:
  

  
 this is a so called soldering needle 7.5 watt 12 volt:

 This is a very nice and large magnifier glass (20cm x 17 cm lense) with lights on both sides:

  
 aluminium pieces (each 20cm x 100 cm) for the internal sub chassis:
  

  
 2x high end elma switches 4 contacts 3 positions,silver contacts,  (about 45 euros each):
  

  
 2x high end elma switches 4 contacts 6 positions,silver contacts,  (about 70 euros each):
  

  
 3x not so expensive lorlin switches 4 contacs 3 positions for test purposes:
  

  
 1x 100g mundorf supreme silver 7 gold solder, (about 80 euros):
  

  
 1x one meter, and 2x 2 meter (white, yellow) mundorf pure silver / gold wire (about 20 euro a meter):
  



  
 some parts i already posted to get a better feeling for the sizes:
  

  
 the tube sockets with metal shield are rare NOS german tube sockets from the fiftees with hardplated gold contacts.


----------



## ianmedium

xplosive said:


> my tur06 can only drive my beyer 880 pro 250 at not so loud volume.. It think it is best to drive up to 200 ohm headphones..




I think all of Shikada Sans amps only go up to 200Ohm. It would be great to see an amp come out that can drive up to 600Ohm eventually.. Having said that, knowing his bespoke nature he could probably do that if requested.


----------



## GermanGuy

after i got the an email from the geman highend company making the custom transformers i already had ordered from them that due to whatever reason they could not manufacture small sized output transformers i cancelled that order and  today ordered two output transformers offered bei another german company.
  
 these output transformers will not be the final ones but nice to test and listen to different impedance settings so optimizing the specs for the final highend output transformers. also they are much cheaper, about 37 euros each, but also good quality and at least should improve bass impact, depth as they are larger and have a much higher inductance and can be modified to even more imporove incuctance and so bass response.
  
 btw - today i went to the local hobby market (they are specialized in custom woodworking) and discussed my ideas and then bought first wooden boards and other parts to make some shelfs and two racks for my equipment, all with four free rotatable wheels, so everything can be easily moved.


----------



## GermanGuy

just checked ebay - the red letter brimars with stamp are really gone !


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I think all of Shikada Sans amps only go up to 200Ohm. It would be great to see an amp come out that can drive up to 600Ohm eventually.. Having said that, knowing his bespoke nature he could probably do that if requested.


 
  
 as i have a hd800 i work on that  finding an output transformer that fits the internal size and can be used as replacement part for the existing tu-05 output transformers!
  
 as i understood now pass response is related to the inductance and the inductance is related to the size, some problems for higher output impedance seem to be related to the relative high impedance of the dl92 tubes together with the relativ low power (but did not fully understood what i was told by one of the transformer makers, have to do some additional research).
  
 in general one could order an output transformer with at least 16 and possibly 32 ohm secondary and 3 -5 -7 (seven for low impedance) KOhm primary impedance. The JAMES 6123 output transformers would be worth a try, but a try for nearly 200 euros ...).
  
 but this is the reason i ordered this universal SE output transformers to see how low the primary impedance of the transformer can be choosen without loosing sound quality. the output impedance of the dl92 is about 8 Kohm, so if you connect it to the primary side of an se output transformer with about 1 to 2 Kohm which would be nessesary for the HD800, you have this typical impedance mismatch problem between tube and primary side of the output transformer.
  
 will post some results after having received and tested this with the output transformers i ordered just to do this tests.


----------



## GermanGuy

holeout said:


> Ordered the 05 long body (with RCA inputs and 1/4" + 3.5mm outputs) last month and should be expecting them in 2-3 weeks time. Can you also let me know where to get the Brimars or other tubes that match well with the Mullards? I bought the Mullards already.
> Thanks GG.


 

 It's not that easy to answer as for me it is not the question of the mullards but in general your sonic preferences and the headphones you want to listen to. some time ago i posted the following:
  


germanguy said:


> whatever you use as df91, i think the dl92's could be classified as follows:
> 
> philips dl92 - warm, textured, relaxing
> tung-sol mil spec dl92 - neutral, detailed, precise
> ...


 
  
 the mullard dl92 could be classfied like the philips.
  
 But also if one is looking for df91/1t4 (and don't forget the df904, 1u4, df96) or dl92/3s4 tubes, these tubes are all got more and more rare and much more expensive during the last month because the thread members and especially GermanGuy bought a lot of tubes now no more available. i stopped counting at about 130 tubes (but don't forget that you will use the amp maybe the next 30 years!).
  
 also there are some available and at least to my ears excellent sounding tubes but they need a small modification to be used and (ianmedium would mention this if i do not now aand he is right) they are non standard tubes so using them at your own risk (but  both df97 and DL91 /1S4 running in my modded amp for more than 50 ours now).
  
 all the 1s4 / dl91 i have have a richer and fuller bass than the dl92 i own, i love espeacially the PHILCO 1s4 and the SYLVANIA 1s4, also the RFT DF97 is excellent and to my ears one step up in resolution imaging, soundstage, precision to any other df tube i own.
  
 my favorite set is the RFT DF97 - PHILCO 1S4 combo i can't stop listen to and always come back after listening to another combo (but non-standard).
  
 so
  
 - what are you listen to, genres
 - do you like it bass-heavy, balanced, analytical
 - which headphones (bass-heavy, balanced, analytical)


----------



## GermanGuy

some nice sounding  tubes i have that are available:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-1T4T-Tube-Made-by-TUNGSRAM-New-in-Box-TESTED-/111172488800?pt=R%C3%B6hren&hash=item19e2658e60
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-RCA-Radiotron-3S4-VT-174-DL92-Battery-Radio-tube-Rarity-Year-1950-tested-/200957741799?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2eca03cae7
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3S4-DL92-RT-France-NOS-Tubes-4pcs-/390650798264?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item5af49a20b8
   
 

 the selles are the sellers i ordered mine. nevertheless ebay is nearly empty of good tubes i must say.


----------



## GermanGuy

MY UPDATED TUBE INVENTORY LIST:  
*DF91 / 1T4:* 2x ultron - 4x telefunken - 4x valvo - 2x siemens - 2x lorenz - 2x radiotechnique - 2x rsd - 4x mullard - 4x brimar - 2x valvo red label
*1T4T:* 2x NEC - 2x tungsram
*1U4 / DF904:* 2x rca - 3x telefunken mil spec - 2x telefunken - 2x haltron - 1x jan - 1x sylvania
*DF96:* 2x lorenz - 4x philips - 2x rsd made by rft - 2x national
*1F33*: - 2x tesla (= DF96)
*DF92:* 4x mazda - 2x philips
*DF97:* 8x RFT
*1F34:* 4x tesla
*DF61:* 4x Lorenz (sub-miniature tube, for my mini tu-05  project)
*DF668:* 4x RFT (sub-miniature tube, for my mini tu-05  project)
*DF669:* 4x RFT (sub-miniature tube, for my mini tu-05  project)
  
*DL92 / 3S4:* 2x ultron - 4x telefunken - 4x valvo - 2x siemens - (6+4) x tung-sol mil spec - 4x mullard
*DL92 / 3S4: *4x radiotechnique - 4x rca radiotron - 2x GE - 2x Ken Rad
*3S4T:* 7x orion
*1L33:* 4x tesla
*DL91 / 1S4:* 4x tungsram - 1x union - 6x philco - 2x rca - 1x standard electric - 4x sylvania
*DL95 / 3Q4:* 2x GE (only with new internal power supply, for my DL stage mod)
*DL93 / 3A4:* 2x Mazda  (only with new internal power supply, for my DL stage mod)
*DL620:* 5x Siemens (sub-miniature tube, for my mini tu-05  project)
  
UPDATED TU-05 TUBE COMPATIBILITY LIST:  
DF91 STAGE:  

*tube**same type**heater voltage**mA**compatible (if)**powersave mode**remark**DF91**1T4, W17, 1K2, 1F3*1.4V 50mAyes, standard tubenotested*1T4T**1T4SF, DF96*1.4V 25mAyes, derived typenotested*DF904**1U4*1.4V 50mAyesnotested*DF96**1AJ4, 1F33, 1T4SF, EP202*1.4V 25mAyes, derived typenotested*DF97**1AN5*1.4V 25mApin 4 and 5 connectednotested*1F34* 1.2V 30mAheater voltage resistornonot tested yetDF921L4, CV1758, 1F21.4V 50mAyesnotested*DF61* 1.25V25mAheater voltage resistor, tube socket adapternonot yet tested
  
  
DL92 STAGE:  

*tube**same type**heater voltage**mA**compatible (if)**powersave mode**remark* *DL92**3S4, VT-174, CV820*1.4V 2x50mAyes, standard tubeyestested *3S4T* 1.4V 2x25mAyes, derived typeyestested *DL91**1S4*1.4V 100mApin one disconnectednotested *1L33* 1.4V 50mApin one disconnectednotested *DL93**3A4, 2P3, CV807*1.4V 2x100mAamp can provide 2x100mA and enough power for anodeyes*NOT COMATIBLE* 
  
 (*) tube - *TYPE* - type bold blue means -* standard tube*
 (*) tube - *TYPE* - type bold blue means - *derived standard tube type - works*
 (*) tube - *TYPE* - type bold blue means - *non standard tube - only with modification*
 (*) tested means - the tube will work, you can listen to music, no distortion etc. - there is no guarantee that tube bias is correct for a tube tested - wrong bias may result in less lifetime.
 (*) standard tube means - tube type the amp was designed for
 (*) derived type means - derived from the standard tube, usually for heating with half the current


----------



## Sam Edwards

I ordered the better part of GG's favorite combo. I know I'll have to jumper the pins on the RFT DF97. I got the Sylvanias for the DL92, which he assures me are very similar to the Philcos. Now I just need a TU-05. The wait is going to be long.


----------



## GermanGuy

Sam Edwards - posted some details about the grado style headphone i usually use to listen to the tu-05 here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods/4095#post_9903541


----------



## Sam Edwards

A friend of mine is making a feature length documentary about recording music direct to disk with a 78RPM. They have several great musicians in the show but for this forum, the interview with the tube guy is very interesting. 
 http://vimeo.com/51845595
 Anybody in NYC?


----------



## ianmedium

Sam, once again thank you!

Here is a link to an ebay listing of the most unusual 1U4 tube I have seen, its a solid state circuit in a tube!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1U4-Solid-State-Replacement-Tube-in-Glass-Trans-Oceanic-/111193201131?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item19e3a199eb&_uhb=1


----------



## GermanGuy

would have ordered two, but only one available!


----------



## ianmedium

If you look on his description GG he has a web site selling them as well.. Here is the link.

http://www.solidstatetubes.com/1u4if.html


I am very much looking forward to the commencement of your amp build!


----------



## GermanGuy

great link - he also sells 3V4 = DL94 = should work because no problem with the anode and bias grid voltage as i assume there are mos fet's inside.


----------



## ianmedium

So funny though, it will be a solid state amp then!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes. and what a pitty if the amp would sound better than with my other 154 tubes!


----------



## ianmedium

I somehow think the tubes will beat solid state in this application as it has been designed for tubes after all, but who knows!

Oh, and just realized this was my 4000th post! So glad it was on the ASP thread!


----------



## Sam Edwards

Am I bidding against somebody on this thread?
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-of-1T4-DF91-tubes-for-battery-operation-/310769303322?&maxbid=20.5&autorefresh=true
 I can back off, at the request of a fellow A2P user...


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards said:


> Am I bidding against somebody on this thread?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-of-1T4-DF91-tubes-for-battery-operation-/310769303322?&maxbid=20.5&autorefresh=true
> ...



 


this is the seller i bought mine. i had the same problem that when i wanted to order the rt df91, only tube sets to bid for were available. but you can do what i did: i sent an ebay email to the seller, nice guy, and then he will place just what you want as new offer so you can order your tubes with the quantity you requested.

edit - sorry, it is not the seller i bought mine, but here you also can buy them, you know the seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-PIECES-OF-DF91-DF-91-1T4-1-T4-NOS-NEW-OWN-BOX-/370903783715?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item565b969923


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey GG,
 How do you identify the pins to Jumper on the DF97? Are there markings to identify them? And what did you use, a little wire and solder? 
 I put the same questions under the photo...
 BTW Are there any more tube cleaning kits available in the US?


----------



## ianmedium

Sam, just shot you a PM re-GG's cleaning kit.


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards said:


> Hey GG,
> 
> 
> How do you identify the pins to Jumper on the DF97? Are there markings to identify them? And what did you use, a little wire and solder?
> ...



 


woodcans takes care of the us distribution.


----------



## Sam Edwards

You're the man, Ian.


----------



## GermanGuy

Here is a picture of df97 tubes pin 4 and 5 conected:
  

  
 The pins are numbered and counted clockwise looking at the tube pins the gap and the tube placed just as in the picture above:
  

  
 as you can see here, in the case of the standard df91, pin 4 is not used, but the 3rd grid is internally connectecd to pin 1, where the 3rd grid of the df97 is connected to pin 4, so pin 4 and 5 have to be connected.


----------



## bmichels

Hello, after a silent period, I am back... 
  
 And I ( finally) found the time today to do my mod:  
  
 - *4 pins-XLR* Headphone plug fitted in a short chassis (very cramped inside !)
 - *Damping materia*l fixed in several strategic locations inside & outside.
  
 Thanks GG for the pictures that you posted in August, there were helpfull...
  
 NOTE : Originally I disabled the front 1/8 jack to have the Left and right Grounds NON connected together (through the 1/8 jack), but after comparing with the R & L grounds connected / disconnected... I really could't hear ANY difference what so ever !  So... I reconnected the front 1/8 jack, and now the XLR at the back AND the 1/8 jack at the front are booth operationals 
  
  
  
  
 
  
  
  
*AND for the Damping material:*


----------



## Sam Edwards

Nice work Bmichels!


----------



## GermanGuy

congratulations! as can be seen you even managed to keep the power jack on the rear side!

btw, i see the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo plugged in, would be very interested in your opinion how this combo sounds!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> congratulations! as can be seen you even managed to keep the power jack on the rear side!
> 
> btw, i see the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo plugged in, would be very interested in your opinion how this combo sounds!


 
  
 I am still testing the  *Rft df97 - philco 1s4* combo, but I believe I may prefer the * R**ft df97 - Philips DL92*  combo.   Will swap back in few days to compare.
  
 And I need to find the *BINARD 1T4 (red print) *to try with the Philips


----------



## GermanGuy

BRIMAR DF91?


----------



## Sam Edwards

Thanks for the clarification, GG.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> BRIMAR DF91?


 
*Brimars 1T4 *


----------



## Dopaminer

Going for the 4-pin XLR was just for connectivity, right ? ?  ?


----------



## bmichels

dopaminer said:


> Going for the 4-pin XLR was just for connectivity, right ? ?  ?



yep ,  still UN-Balanced  
 
but much more robust that the 1/8 jack, and....a big XLR impress the girls more . ( I have to admit that I was hoping some better channel separation by having right and Left ground not connected together... But it did not happend  ! NADA !..).,


----------



## woodcans

sam edwards said:


> Hey GG,
> How do you identify the pins to Jumper on the DF97? Are there markings to identify them? And what did you use, a little wire and solder?
> I put the same questions under the photo...
> BTW Are there any more tube cleaning kits available in the US?




Shoot me a pm.


----------



## GermanGuy

New tools and parts arrived today:


----------



## Dogmatrix

From an admirer
 You are a legend GG


----------



## woodcans

dogmatrix said:


> From an admirer
> You are a legend GG


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## GermanGuy

2 x Thanks a lot ! i feel really honored!


----------



## ianmedium

Indeed you are GG!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> dopaminer said:
> 
> 
> > Going for the 4-pin XLR was just for connectivity, right ? ?  ?
> ...


 
  
  as i now know that shikada san sells me a second internal power supply board it is possible to mod the tu-05 even with the small case to be really double mono from input jack to output transformer. and as in the first step i want to separete left and right channel in my existing amp to test this, ... i think i can try also to integrate the second internal power supply board and bias voltage battery pack  (but not the secound Li-Ion battery pack, not enough space left in the standard case to do this).
  
 i have planned to do this during christmas holiday.
  
 at the moment i am happily awaiting the new extended tu-05 case (without any holes), should be here next week, together with 4 additional tu-05 style switches, a second Li-Ion battery pack and a second bias voltage battery pack (and a second capacitor that is only used one time  for both channels and obviuosly has to be doubled when separating the left and right channels power supply and ground lines).
  
 what a nightmare to again prepare a photo documentation


----------



## GermanGuy

what do you think?
  

  
 a lcd simulating an analog vu meter (but only 9 steps), 5 .. 12 volt, needs only 250 µA, size is 22mm x 44mm!


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, the device top right on the new tools and parts image is a RF tube driven radio signal generator HEATHKIT SG-9:
  
 http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/heath_rf_signal_generator_sg_9.html
  

  
 The generator can generate RF signals in the range of 160 KHz to 110 MHz and also the RF signal can be modulated with an audio signal. if you use a small antenna this is something like a mini radio station. i got this device for just 16 euros on ebay and will use it to test the shielding and resistance of my modded amp against RF interferences. and how funny inside are two tubes, one of them is an ECC82, if you buy a NOS one, you pay 30 euros for the tube alone.


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, good luck i found a local company specialized in making custom aluminium parts just 500 meters away from my home. they have a large hall full of high quality sofisticated and large aluminium CNC shapers, drilling machines etc, they can do anything you want with aluminium, in my case and for my case they will drill all the needed holes into my new tu-05 case.


----------



## woodcans

GG, 

You, your ideas and your ability are amazing. Please continue to keep us informed of your progress. And when you finally get your amp to the point that you are satisfied, please, please sell one to me. Just marking my place as first in line.


----------



## GermanGuy

While ordering a standard collection of electronic parts and components i found that the german electronic tools and parts shop i ordered the parts from also offered some tubes, so i checked this and found them selling NOS DF91 tubes (in german language tube = Röhre). while there is no guarantee which manufacturer you get tubes from on the picture a Radiotechnique DF91 was shown so i ordered ten pieces just for fun.
  
 And you won´t believe i got 10 NOS Radiotechnique DF91 looking like fresh from the factory in the original cardboxes for 50 european cent per piece !
  
http://www.pollin.de/shop/suchergebnis.html?S_TEXT=DF91&log=internal


----------



## GermanGuy

one day, four parcels - a lot of parts and components arrived today:
  
 the switches, the silver/gold wires and the silver/gold solder:
  

  

  
 The 50 cent Radiotechnique DF91:
  

  
 The tube prototyping pcb boards:
  

  
 and a large collection of other components and parts like transistors, capacitors, resistors, cables, screws and nuts, transformers, inductivities, potentiometers, other switches, LEDs, zener diodes, bridge rectifiers, pcb connectors and much more:
  

  
 These parts and components are not for the modification of the amp, but how to say, if you want to play LEGO, you need enough bricks to build, test and play with.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I somehow think the tubes will beat solid state in this application as it has been designed for tubes after all, but who knows!
> 
> Oh, and just realized this was my 4000th post! So glad it was on the ASP thread!


 
  
 congratulations for that. i think that all the thread members including me are happy that your post count is increasing by posting here! i am waiting for my post count to reach 1000, but what's the number one could think of as next step to reach when already having posted 4000 times!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, i think i am (nearly) complete now to start modding my amp (after the new case has arrived, the invoice for the second internal power supply board allows me to order it and after i have analyzed the existing tu-05 to buy all resistors and capacitors needed, and a LC meter is also not seleected and ordered up to now), but most important
  
 - today i found and ordered the output transformers i was looking for (and i hope that i understood everything correctly what i tried to learn about output transformers to have selected the right one):
  
  
*2x Tango H-5S Single End Output Transformers* (used)
  

  

  
 Primary impedance: 5kΩ
 Secondary impedance: 4, 8, 16 , 32 Ω
 Power output: 10w
 Frequency response: 60Hz - 80kHz (-2dB))
 Primary inductance: 11H-17H (50mA)
 Power loss: 0.4 dB (16 Ω)
 Max Allowable Current: 65mA
  
 Dimensions: 65L x 65W x 70H mm
 Weight: 0.9kg each
  
 if i understood everything right:
  
 - the frequency response (bass 60Hz) is measured for a power output of 10w
 - as the tu-05 has only 40mW (per channel), bass frequency response should be much better
 - the output transformers have an additional primary SG tab, usually at about 43%
 - so should have something like 0 - 3k - 5k primary impedance selectable
  
 - the tube is not seeing the output impedance as written on the secondary tabs ( 0 - 4 - 8 - 16 - 32 ohm),
 - but the impedance of the headphone connected multiplied by the ratio between primary and secondary side,
 - so with the 16 and 32 ohm secondary tabs it should be possible to match the impedance of my HD800 or even an Beyerdynamic T1.
  
 they were only (just kidding) 470 Euros including shipping and import taxes (not kidding), so some dry bread and cold water is recommended now until i get my next salary, try to not even think about any selection mistake.
  
 as i have bought all parts (except the resistors and capacitors) to build a copy of the important tu-05 parts i can now start to
  
 - measure all voltages and currents delivered by the internal power supply board
 - measure or look at the types and parameters of all internal resistors and capacitors to buy new ones
 - build two copies of the DF91 and DL92 stages with the tube prototyping boards
 - Option - design and build to DL stages with higher output power
 - combine and adjust the power supply boards (the Step up and Step down DC/DC converters) to provide the needed voltages
 - make a complete double mono setup on my workbench
 - optimize the hole power supply chain
 - start testing and listening to the new components, output transformers, switches etc ...
  
 before modding the existing tu-05.


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> While ordering a standard collection of electronic parts and components i found that the german electronic tools and parts shop i ordered the parts from also offered some tubes, so i checked this and found them selling NOS DF91 tubes (in german language tube = Röhre). while there is no guarantee which manufacturer you get tubes from on the picture a Radiotechnique DF91 was shown so i ordered ten pieces just for fun.
> 
> And you won´t believe i got 10 NOS Radiotechnique DF91 looking like fresh from the factory in the original cardboxes for 50 european cent per piece !
> 
> http://www.pollin.de/shop/suchergebnis.html?S_TEXT=DF91&log=internal


 
 Unfortunately it costs 22 euros to ship a .5 euro tube to the US...


----------



## GermanGuy

if you want some i can send you four of them, the tubes free of cost as i have 14 of them at the moment, shipment is 5 euro as i know from sending the cleaning kits to the distributors.

btw, did you get a cleaning kit from woodcans or ianmedium? don't know if they are 'out of stock' but i can make new ones.


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> if you want some i can send you four of them, the tubes free of cost as i have 14 of them at the moment, shipment is 5 euro as i know from sending the cleaning kits to the distributors.
> 
> btw, did you get a cleaning kit from woodcans or ianmedium? don't know if they are 'out of stock' but i can make new ones.


 
 Hey GG,
 I would love this if you can spare them. I'll send you a PM with my address. Please let me paypal you the money. It sounds like your project is costing quite a bit. 
 Ian is sending me a cleaning kit, and woodcans offered about 15 minutes later.
 This is a great group!
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards - got your payment


----------



## GermanGuy

some additional parts arrived today:
  
 2x philips DF97, two matched pairs of EL86, 4x tesla 1L33 / 1s4, 1x tung-sol 1s4:
  

  
 additional pcb prototyping boards, different sized spacers and the mini heatsinks for the dc/dc transformer boards:
  

  
 the large magnifier lens with lights:
  

  

  
 and yesterday the philips frequency counter:


----------



## GermanGuy

can't wait that all parts and especially the se output transformers have arrived to stop only posting parts and conponents but instead start writing about music, sound and hopefully improvements which can be implemented with a benefit for all of us!


----------



## woodcans




----------



## bmichels

German guy, I am 100% behind you for this BIG project, but... I am anxious for you  that the result could not be exactly what you expect ?
  
  Indeed, i read in one article the following about hardware design:
  
_"Designing of audio equipment is really the fight for the least distortion in sound reproduction or, if you prefer, showing as many advantages as possible, hiding flaws and sketching by the designer an intended end result. Obtaining the "desired" sound is always the result of many attempts, correcting the values of individual items, making changes in the circuit-board layout, or its location in the chassis, etc., etc. All components work together to create a new quality. When one of the 100 elements is wrong, it will affect the others (change their operating characteristics) and disrupt their proper operation. It's a kind of a domino effect._
_We also need to realize that it is not about changes in the order of 10 or 20%. Not even one percent but only one part mille will often be important. *For example – moving a capacitor on the circuit-board by a few centimeters (or an inch) closer to the grounding will trigger changes in the sound, and yet the wiring diagram (as well as measurements and computer simulations) won’t show any change.* After all, it’s "only" one ten-thousands of Ohm of circuit path resistance which is, however, easily perceptible to the human – not to mention the audiophile – ear. It’s hard to imagine how precise the sense of hearing is!_"
  
so, even it it is nor really " black magic", it seems that there are much more involved than "*wiring diagram & measurements" *to make a very good amp ! 
  
what is your feeling about this ?


----------



## GermanGuy

I completely agree! It's like jumping into cold water the first time and as i know from debugging measurement systems, there will be a hard time for learning and a lot of mistakes and trial and error. But that's the normal way of life, if you like walking through nature, the walking is the fun part, not (but also) reaching the destination.

I am sure i will spend a lot of money in wrong components, accidently destroy some tubes, drill a hole into the case at the wrong position.

I see the problem that i have no experience with own build audio electronics up to now but think i am able to learn, so the next year will be very interesting!

But maybe that's one of the reasons i have decided to build a copy of the amp to test and listen to components before modding the tu-05 itself, and at the end i have at least a modded or unmodded tu-05 and a hopefully good sounding desktop amp or maybe a desktop amp with EL86 and up to 2x 5 watt output as the output transformers selected are capable of this.


----------



## gmahler2u

what is the general waiting period the Tur-06?
  
 Thanks


----------



## GermanGuy

Listening with a headphone vs. Reality:

I had a great afternoon today! Went to town to buy differnt metallic colors to have a selection of different options to paint the amp (and also to learn and test this before), bought some food and also the parts to construct a metal bending tool to make the sub-chassis for the modded amp, but when walking from the food store to the hobby market (asking for the shortest way to save some time) ....

There was some nice organ music in the air, i followed the music, there was a church where the music came from, the door not locked, so i went inside, there was a young woman playing to exercise for a concert, i asked if i could just sit down and could listen, she agreed, and so

I had a one hour organ live concert alone in a large church sitting at the best place, a great real pipe church organ, excellent play, wonderfull acustics!

What a great experience!!!

After that i must say that for one second i thought of throwing away my audio equipment, at least i now know how my next grado style headphone should sound (have got some new ideas how to build a headphone that could be able to be much more 3D like sounding) as this great experience of sound and space isn't reproduced by any headphone i know.


----------



## GermanGuy

gmahler2u said:


> what is the general waiting period the Tur-06?
> 
> Thanks




2 to 3 months at the moment?!


----------



## xplosive

for estimation time you may check it here:
http://www.analog2p.com/product/tur06.html
  
 It is a long wait but totally worth it..
 the tur06 can make magical things even with my hippo biscuit.. my trusty little backup dap while the ak100 get charged.. ak100 battery runs out pretty fast as i play my 24 bit source.


----------



## gmahler2u

Thank you all for your help.  They said Production flame of Jan...so January.


----------



## GermanGuy

These are the color sprays i already had "on stock" (can't find the red one at the moment):
  

  
 but heavily inspired and more and more influenced by the "Marantz chamagne look" discussion and pictures i bought this metallic color sprays:
  

  
 from left to right:
 - zinc primer
 - silver metallic
 - champagne metallic
 - slightly darker champagne metallic
 - gold metallic
 - clear coat
  

  
 i think i will use the time until christmas also to build some front panel design studies with the components i have, i have several designs in mind:
  
 - for example i found mini toggle switches with integrated LEDs and transparent toggle, so the hole toggle as power switch  could glow green when the amp is switched on in the charging position of the power switch, no glow when amp is switched off, and red glowing when amp is switches on in battery mode.
  
 - one front panel design i have in mind would be very tu-05 like, but all switches and maybe other front panel parts would have an illuminated ring around like the tu-05 potentiometer already has
  
 - found interesting and small RGB color LED controller boards (but somewhat power consuming) so it would even be possible to adjust the color of all rings just on the fly
  
 - one general design i have in mind and posted a sketch of would have a rather convertional looking as for example the little dot amps
  
 - another design would have the switches and knobs more integrated into the front panel like the nagra preamp ianmedium mentioned.
  
 -one design would be to use the metallic color sprays above for a champagne colored housing, silver metallic painted transformers, so the Marantz way
  
 - and there is a fancy design i am thinking about inspired by car tuning equipment, something like that:
  

  
 any suggestions?


----------



## gmahler2u

I ordered it tu-06, and now my waiting time has begun!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

gmahler2u said:


> I ordered it tu-06, and now my waiting time has begun!!!


 
  
 congratulations, i am sure you will never regret having ordered one!
  
 P.S. everybody here already owning an amp knows that this will be a hard waiting time but worth waiting and with a good end


----------



## bmichels

Another VERY nice tube amp I would like to share with you :   Audio Space Ref 3.1


----------



## GermanGuy

Indeed great looking!


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> Another VERY nice tube amp I would like to share with you :   Audio Space Ref 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 She's a beauty.
  
 Not surprisingly, I can confirm that the tu-05 pairs very well with the AKG k3003i. The 4 to 3 conductor adapter is necessary though. This amp really adds warmth and life to the music. It has been too long since I listened. Makes one of my new favourite albums sound closer to the live version I have heard. Brings a smile to face. 
  
 Edit: gmahler2u, you are in for a long wait, but I am certain you will find it worth it. Congrats!


----------



## gmahler2u

I have one question...Im in US and the power supply is not same as Japan.
 How do I deal with this problem?  I know along wait question but I like to know.
  
 Thanks


----------



## ianmedium

Shikada san ships the amps with what looks to be an car cigarette lighter power adaptor wired with the mains electric plug for the country he sends the unit to.


----------



## woodcans

gmahler2u said:


> I have one question...Im in US and the power supply is not same as Japan.
> How do I deal with this problem?  I know along wait question but I like to know.
> 
> Thanks




This is what mine looks like.


----------



## woodcans

The male and female auto cigarette lighter components can be unplugged.


----------



## woodcans

Hey guys, as the post count increases, can everyone post their current favourite tube combos? I'm getting persistent 'clinking' during silence with some tubes and with limited listening time and limited tube rolling time, could use some guidance towards a quiet, good sounding combo.
  
 The Siemens dl92/Sylvania IT4 combo is doing a great job for me tonight. Just a bit of paper crackling in between songs, hopefully it will resolve with some burn in.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> regarding the noise ian medium and woodcans mentioned (snak-crackle-pop?):
> 
> - could you please explain the noise you hear sonewhat more detailed?
> - do you experience this noise with all tubes or specific one's?
> ...




? Sounding like this ?

I never heard such an an effect with any of my tubes but also found that my grados are much less sensitive than ianmediums t5p.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> Hey guys, as the post count increases, can everyone post their current favourite tube combos? I'm getting persistent 'clinking' during silence with some tubes and with limited listening time and limited tube rolling time, could use some guidance towards a quiet, good sounding combo.
> 
> The Siemens dl92/Sylvania IT4 combo is doing a great job for me tonight. Just a bit of paper crackling in between songs, hopefully it will resolve with some burn in.




I have been really enjoying the Mullard 3S4/Brimar 1T4 combo but just today changed to Marconi 3S4/Lorenz 1T4 combo. Both are equally enjoyable combo's, the Marconi/Lorenz having a touch more air and detail with only a tiny bit less depth to the bass.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> listened to some tube combos yesterday focussing on the mullards and my top combos:
> 
> mullard df91 combined with
> 
> ...




Posted this some time ago.

A tube combo i always come back to is the double non-standard RFT DF97 - Philco 1S4 combo.

Starting yesterday i listen to the Tesla 1F33 - Tesla 1L33 combo and really like this combo.


----------



## ianmedium

I really hate to say this but tonight I have been listening to my Marconi/Lorenz combo and it is without a shadow of a doubt the best combination by far of all the combo's I have tried.

That is not to say I do not like the others, I do but this combo just add's another 5% on top of all the others and as you all know, when it comes to high end equipment that extra 5% is oh so important.

Things like detail, texture and musicality are just sublime. Of all the tubes I have tried and the ones I have loved coming back to this pairing leaves me breathless at the end of a performance, just sublime.

Why do I hate to say this? These two are the rarest of rare. The Lorenz's are not the stock ones, these ones are made in Stuttgart and apparently from those in the know that makes a substantial difference over the ITT Lorenz tubes. The Marconi's? I think there is more chance of finding teeth in hens than there is of finding another pair like these!

I wish there were more so you could all experience what I am experiencing. Other combo's come close but they simply do not do what this pairing do!

The other thing is that these were not outrageously expensive tubes, I paid $20 for two Lorenz's plus shipping and won the two Marconi's for $10 the pair plus shipping.

I truly think it is crazy to spend over $20 a tube for this type of tube and I know one seller in Germany I contacted wanted over $70 for a pair of Tele's..Outrageous! 

Be patient and you will get the tubes you want for much less (except the Lorenz/Marconi!) It has been my experience that if you keep an eye on various countries ebay sites you will end up getting what you want for much less than some of the sellers who have internet stores!


----------



## xplosive

Congrats for your purchase gmahler.. I am pretty sure you won't regret it.
  
 For me the included milspec silvania tube already perfect for my tur06.. and i think jh roxanne will be its perfect partner.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ath11ltd still my best pair headphone for now.
  
 Still waiting for Sean review on his using NEC tube though..


----------



## AnakChan

Woops!! Sorry! I didn't realize you were waiting for a review . My bad!!


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> Hey guys, as the post count increases, can everyone post their current favourite tube combos? I'm getting persistent 'clinking' during silence with some tubes and with limited listening time and limited tube rolling time, could use some guidance towards a quiet, good sounding combo.
> 
> The Siemens dl92/Sylvania IT4 combo is doing a great job for me tonight. Just a bit of paper crackling in between songs, hopefully it will resolve with some burn in.


 
  
 Still listening to the *(modified) combo* *RFT DF97 / PHILCO 1S4, b*ut I believe that I will come back to *RFT DF97 (modified)/ Philips DL92 *combo 
  
 Also, the original stock tube combo that came with the TU05 was quite good for me :  * RCA 1U4 / Raytheron 3S4*
 as well as the * Telefunken DF904 / Philips DL92*
  
  
  
 I have also tested *and did NOT LIKED (according to MY ears):*    
 - Tungsram 14T4 / Sylvania 3S4;  
 - Tungsram 14T4 / Mullard 3S4;
 - Siemens 1T4 / Mullard 3S4 ;
 - Telefunken DF904 / Tesla 1L33 (modif); 
 - Telefunken DF904  or Lorenz DF96 / Tung-Sol DL92  or Philips DL92


----------



## GermanGuy

And so as summary - it's a matter of taste, the sonic preferences, the hole chain, the headphone.
  
 if shipping cost were not that high (or low, but slow , but maybe not my problem) ...
  
 as i have lots of tubes and in most cases at least four of each type at the moment i am really thinking about
  
*- bundling a  tu-05 tube demo kit  with for example*
  
 - DF91 - Siemens, Telefunken, Valvo, Mullard, Radiotechnique, Lorenz (sic!), Brimar Red Printing with Stamp
 - DF92 - Siemens, Telefunken, Valvo, Mullard, Radiotechnique, Tung-Sol, Radiotron, Philips
  
 - 3S4T - ORION
  
 - 1S4 - Philco, Sylvania with adapter (sic)
 - DF97 - RFT - with adapter
 - Tesla 1L33 - with adapter
  
 to give new or existing owners the chance to listen to all the tubes, also the rare ones, to find their dream set before ordering. To reduce shipping cost i think it would be possible to form a chain (US, Indonesia?)
  
 - i send such a kit express with tracking to the first US thread member, then the members send it from member to next member, the last member in the chain sends it back express with tracking, the members together share shipping cost ?!
  
 any interest?
  
 must think about, maybe it's too risky that the tubes get lost somewhere during shipping?


----------



## GermanGuy

btw - ordered ten additional Radiotechnique DF91 tubes 50 cent each - have the feeling that the increasing sales of shikada san's amps will make it nearly impossible in the future to get at least one set of good sounding european tubes for a price not killing you, they get more and more rare and expensive, so in one or two years there maybe are some new thread members happy to get some.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> And so as summary - it's a matter of taste, the sonic preferences, the hole chain, the headphone.
> 
> if shipping cost were not that high (or low, but slow , but maybe not my problem) ...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good idea, buy i also may add the combo *RCA 1U4 / Raytheron 3S4.  Did you tried it ? *


----------



## bmichels

this may even tempt me to go back to analog !  sooooo beautifull !


----------



## GermanGuy

don't have any raytheon DL92 / 3S4 !


----------



## gmahler2u

xplosive said:


> Congrats for your purchase gmahler.. I am pretty sure you won't regret it.
> 
> For me the included milspec silvania tube already perfect for my tur06.. and i think jh roxanne will be its perfect partner..  ath11ltd still my best pair headphone for now.
> 
> Still waiting for Sean review on his using NEC tube though..




Yes I'm getting this amp because the Roxanne. I hopping it'll be great match.


----------



## xplosive

I am about to make my first ear mold for the Roxanne next week. I have tried tur06 using final audio pf ix, akg3003 and  jh5 yesterday at local jaben. The sound sig that really fits me is from the Jerry Harvey one.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Another VERY nice tube amp I would like to share with you :   Audio Space Ref 3.1


 
  
 to post just the opposite - even seen the colibri nut?
  

  
 http://www.roehrentechnik.de/assets/images/Kolibri-Nuss.jpg
  
 btw - http://www.roehrentechnik.de/ - i ordered two universal SE output transformers listed on this website. Mr. Reinhöfer, a very nice guy and specialist for custom made output transformers modified them especially for use with the DL tubes (smaller gaps). i will use the output transformers to test different primary / secondary (1,3-2-3-4-5,2-6,6-8 KOhm) / (4-8 Ohm) impledance combinations, also this transformers are rather cheap, 37 Euros a piece, hope they sound good.


----------



## LFC_SL

They all look pretty but not exactly travel friendly. Only really this and Alo Continental available. And extend to Alo Pan Am with asterisk a flat surface is required


----------



## GermanGuy

agree. i am thinking and thinking what i maybe really want or how to say, what to integrate into the larger tu-05 housing. do i need vu meters? is an input switch really nessesary? ...  and so on. at the moment i think that after having received the larger housing i will just have a look at the available space and then see what is possible to kepp my modded tu-05 as tu-05 like as possible, the major point of possible sound improvement and so the priority i think will be the integration of the second internal power supply board and batteries to completely separate left and right channel and the integration of better output transformers (which will result in also integrating an extended impedance switch). all the rest is nice to have, but not absolutely nessesary.


----------



## ianmedium

listening to this on my system in honour of the late great Mr Lou Reed..

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y[/VIDEO]


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> listening to this on my system in honour of the late great Mr Lou Reed..


 
 Thanks you for this nice memories....


----------



## GermanGuy

+1


----------



## ianmedium

Just a heads up.

A seller on eBay has a bunch of DF96 Phillips for sale. All NOS. They are bulk so won't come in individual marked boxes. These ones are actually Valvo's made in Hamburg and apparently are meant to sound really good.

I think GG has a pair, great price as well!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PHILIPS-DF96-1AJ4-NOS-tube-made-in-Germany-/300723125087?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item46047ebb5f&_uhb=1


GG has tested these and they are a drop in replacement for the DF91, no alterations are needed if I recollect.


----------



## GermanGuy

yes!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - do you know the german saba greencone loudspeakers / drivers made in the 50ties?
  
 http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/greencones.htm:

  

  
 they have reached legendary status, are available for example on ebay, rather cheap, and you can build high efficiency dipole loudspeakers  with this drivers, one of the owners is using a 2x 0.6 watt tube amp!!!!!
  
 if you look at the pictures, this is the so called saba cello, because the housing is made like a cello, the hole housing resonates like a musical instrument:
  

  
 i asked the carpenter working for our company, he can make such a pair of housings for about 300 to 400 euros.
  
 see also http://www.methe-family.de/sabacello.htm:

  
 this is another construction that also could be used for the saba drivers:
  
 http://www.methe-family.de/phy_hp.htm

  
 if you use also the tweeter you need only a capacitor as crossover. when i saw this picture the picture of your dream loudspeaker set came in my mind.
  
 to test the potential of the saba greencones i bought a complete set of drivers so i will not only modify my tu-05 during christmas holiday but then have two high efficiency loadspeakers available to test the tu-05 with!


----------



## ianmedium

I had not heard of these GG, thanks so much for the link. I will explore them!

I just found another seller with a couple of the exact same phillips Valvo Hamburg DF96's but very close to me here in BC so ordered a pair from him. Very much looking forward to hearing the Valvo sound.

I know you got a pair of phillips Valvo's GG but could not find your thoughts, what did you think of them?


----------



## ianmedium

Just completed the purchase of these Valvo Made DF96's with my local Canadian seller and thought I would post his details to add to sellers we have. 

His eBay store is:
http://stores.ebay.ca/Vacuum-Tube-Supply?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

And his Website is:
http://pacifictv.ca/index.htm

His name is John and is to deal with! He is located on Vancouver island in our provincial capitol, Victoria.

I did notice he has some 1T4's and I have asked him what brands he has in stock.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Boringer

Hi guys, looks who's here... 
 After the long wait, this amp has finally reach me...
  

  
  
 The tubes that came together are the following:

  
 Okay... I know.. I know... this is my bad.
 But could someone please kindly advice how the performance of these tubes?
 I kind of lost in the tube rolling.... 
 Thanks...


----------



## xplosive

@Boringer Congrats for your tu05G+
 Maybe you should try it for yourself. It suppose to be pretty good already.


----------



## mtthefirst

Congrat!!


----------



## AnakChan

xplosive said:


> @Boringer Congrats for your tu05G+
> Maybe you should try it for yourself. It suppose to be pretty good already.


 
 It's G already? What happened to c, d, e, & f?


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> I had not heard of these GG, thanks so much for the link. I will explore them!
> 
> I just found another seller with a couple of the exact same phillips Valvo Hamburg DF96's but very close to me here in BC so ordered a pair from him. Very much looking forward to hearing the Valvo sound.
> 
> I know you got a pair of phillips Valvo's GG but could not find your thoughts, what did you think of them?


 
  
 i gave the Philips DF96 just one hour of burn in and listening some time ago, so it would not be fair to give any statement about how they sound. at the moment i focus more and more on one manufacturer sets (just for fun)
  
 so last week i used the *Tesla 1F33 - Tesla 1L33 combo *(1F33 = DF96, but 1L33 = 1S4 = only with modification)
  
 this week i started to listen to the *Philips DF97 - Philips DL92 *combo (but DF97 = only with modification)
  
 - very nice sounding, very spacious, in general the DF97 tubes seem to have more Sparkle and Bite than the DF91 ..., but also a tendancy to have very slightly harsh highs.
  
 btw, today i got *2x PHILCO 3S4, *will be very interesting if i like them as much as the PHILCO 1S4.


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer said:


> Hi guys, looks who's here...
> 
> 
> After the long wait, this amp has finally reach me...
> ...






 


Congratulations for your new amp. unfortunately i don´t have any of the tubes you posted.


----------



## xplosive

I think G is stand for gold..


----------



## Dopaminer

boringer said:


> Hi guys, looks who's here...
> After the long wait, this amp has finally reach me...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I hope you`re going to be showing more Analogue-Squared Paper amp-porn photos !


----------



## gmahler2u

Congrats man!!  mine comes next year, long, long wait for me.


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer! Congratulations, it has been a long wait but i know it will have been worthwhile!

I have those exact tubes and they sound really wonderful together! I find my US Mil-Spec tubes have a "meaty" quality to them. By that I mean they are robust sounding, giving everything an extra layer of texture I found.

I also found they benefit the most from extended burn in, around thirty hours really opens them up and deepens the bass a little whilst also adding air to the top end so persevere with them.

I put these tubes in the A class of all the tubes I own. Same quality as the Marconi/Lorenz/Phillips/Mazda tubes but different sounding to those tubes as I mentioned.

Shikada San has really upped the tube quality. Anyone buying now, though I would encourage to still roll tubes to fine tune, in all honesty would never need to do that with the tubes he is supplying as I feel they are leaps and bounds better quality than the stock tubes he used to supply!

OK Boringer, where are more pictures!!!!

Can't wait for your listening impressions!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks to all of you guys.
 The amp really worth the waiting time.
 Yeah, it's all me that caused the delay, asking for the golden color, the additional 1/4 and XLR jacks, etc.  
 Five months indeed.
 So gmahler2u, next year is just about 2 months away. It will come soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 xplosive, you're in Bandung mate?
 Just give me a buzz, we might try to arrange a meet up.
 I would like to listen to your TUR-06.
 And please let me know if you would like to have GG's tube cleaning kit.
 Anyone else who would like to have it, please buzz me too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ian, thanks a lot mate... for everything...


----------



## Boringer

And, here's a teaser.
 Cheers guys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lovely amp... lovely thread...!


----------



## xplosive

Very nice picture Boringer! Yay a fellow Indonesian has a tu05 to try on. Yes we should arrange a meet soon.
 And yes mate I need a set of GG cleaning kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad you like the amp as well!


----------



## ianmedium

That is an incredible picture mate, stunning, I am so looking forward to your thoughts on the amp.


----------



## Boringer

xplosive said:


> Very nice picture Boringer! Yay a fellow Indonesian has a tu05 to try on. Yes we should arrange a meet soon.
> And yes mate I need a set of GG cleaning kit
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks mate. Just buzz me then...


----------



## Boringer

ianmedium said:


> That is an incredible picture mate, stunning, I am so looking forward to your thoughts on the amp.


 
  
 Thanks Ian. 
 First impression, amazed and fall in love.
 I believe the tubes are still evolving before they settled down.
 But the amp really impresses me a lot already.


----------



## ianmedium

I really do find the tubes benefit from at least 10 hours on them before passing judgement as they can be a little noisy to start with. If there is rustling noise after 20 hours then chances are the tube is not good or that the pins are not clean enough.

Light tinging noise though is perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. My tingiest tubes are also the best sounding, the Marconi's!


----------



## GermanGuy

just used my cleaning kit to clean the pins of the two philco 3s4 arrived today. they are really old vintage nos ones, the cardboxes are the oldest looking ones i ever have seen.

started to listen to the rft df97 - philco 3s4 combo, let' s give them some time for burn-in.


----------



## ianmedium

Who made the Philco's GG, the name is a very familiar one to us Brits but more for electrical appliances.


----------



## Dopaminer

boringer said:


>


 
  
 That is cool.  
 More, please ! 
 d


----------



## woodcans

boringer said:


> And, here's a teaser.
> Cheers guys...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Beautiful!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Who made the Philco's GG, the name is a very familiar one to us Brits but more for electrical appliances.


 
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philco
  
 i really don know, at least i know that a lot of tubes for philco were made by sylvania.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks GG.

On another note my Valvo made Philips arrived today! Immaculate tubes with hardly any pin cleaning needed and very closely matched technically which was a nice surprise! One is 10/10 the other 10/50.

Lettering is crisp and one can see clearly the Hamburg mark.


----------



## GermanGuy

today the two tango output transformers arrived!
  

  
 i coudn't resist to connect them to the tu-05 to have a first impression if they fit and how they sound:
  

  

  
 it looks really improvised, the cheapest wires you can think of, but let's speak about sound.
  
 the primary impedance is 5 KOhm, also 3,3 and 1,7 KOhm primary impedance is possible. on the secondary side you have the choice of 4-8-16-32 Ohm impedance.
  
 the transformer fully fits the specs to be used with the tu-05, only the 1,7 KOhm impedance is and sounds too low as the standard output impedance of the dl92 tubes is about 8 KOhm.
  
 so at first i connected the output transformers with 5 KOhm primary impedance to the tu-05 and secondary 8 Ohms to my DIY grado style headphone.
  
 I HAD NEVER THOUGHT OR DREAMED OF THAT THIS WOULD BE *SUCH* A GREAT IMPROVEMENT !!!!!
  
 whatever i missed up to now (listening with the rft df97 - philco 1s4 combo) is now there!
  
 soundstage width and depth are increased to a level i never heard before, also pinpoint imaging, localisation, the feel for the space, the air around each voice, person, instrument, the precision and effortless presentation independent of the volume level... the tu-05 now again plays in a different leaque, a totally new amp.
  
 deep bass is there, the bass extension, quality and texture is wastly improved.
  
 i must say i am blown away, so if you can, get new output transformers.
  
 also now it is possible to use the hd800, but to match the hd800 impedance you have to use the primary 1,7 KOhm impedance of the output transformers, and that is definetely to low for a single dl92 tube to sound excellent, which means for my mod i will design a tube output stage with at least 2 DL92 in parallel to decrease the tube output impedance.
  
 i have to test how the transformers sound with my low impedance headphones / iems (akg k3003, fad pf viii), just started to listen to the akg when the battery of the colorfly c4 was empty.
  
 i have the felling that 5KOhm primary / 4 Ohm secondary impedance is not as good sounding as the 7 KOhm primary / 8 Ohm secondary Impedance setting possible with the original output transformers.
  
 so if you can get good se output transformers with primary 5 and 7 KOhm and secondary 8 ohm, give them a try.
  
 as i also ordered much cheaper but better se output transformers (a pair for just Euro 75,-) fitting this specs and especially modified for the dl92 tubes (smaller gap), i will test them and post some results after they have arrived.
  
 as summary i am in heaven now, my DIY grado style headphone sounds better than ever, for me superior to the hd800 in nearly every aspect, so now waiting for the new case and the second internal power supply to start modding.


----------



## GermanGuy

to be fair i want to mention that bass quality is related to the size of the output transformers and while i got this tranformers used for usd $450, the price for new ones may be in the range of a complete tu-05.


----------



## woodcans

I don't have time to write much more, 'bout to take kids trick or treating, but the Fostex 900 driven by the tu-05 is *spectacular*.


----------



## GermanGuy

seems today everybody is in heaven!


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> seems today everybody is in heaven!


 
  
  
 We must have been typing simultaneously. Your work is mindboggling (and I am an engineer by degree). Congrats on your work and even more on your sonic improvements! Having said that, I am glad we are both in heaven.


----------



## ianmedium

Just astounding work GG, I am truly in awe of all that you do with this amp.

Woodcans, I am so glad your enjoying the 900's with the amp. From what I have heard of them I would imagine they are a really great match.

I am burning in as I type the DF96's.

I really want to give a shout out to the seller. These are deadly silent tubes right from the get go, beautiful condition and whilst it is far too early to talk sound style I think I am going to enjoy these a great deal. They ooze class in their sound already!


----------



## ianmedium

Quick shot of the DF96 Phillips/Marconi DL92 combo.
You can just see the yellow dot with the sellers testing numbers written on it on the DF96 to the far right, thought I would leave it on!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - which you were here to listen to the t5p with the new output transformers - that is what i would call a real improvement. the t5p really benefits from the improved bass extension, for me sounding somewhat thin before, at least with my usually brighter sounding tube combos, the t5p now really shines, precise, good soundstage and tight but well defined bass. what a day!


----------



## ianmedium

That sounds wonderful GG. I agree that the bass is not as deep as it could be with the T5P's, I noticed this last night whilst listening with my Piano Forte's which increase the depth of bass. Having said that even though there is less bass the combination of the T5P and standard amp to my ears is intoxicating in its speed and detail retrieval. For me it is an easy trade off in bass depth but I have always preferred less bass than most in my music.


----------



## Boringer

woodcans said:


> I don't have time to write much more, 'bout to take kids trick or treating, but the Fostex 900 driven by the tu-05 is *spectacular*.


 
  
 I second that.
 The pair of these two beauties are incredible. 
 Well, yeah I was trying to find another word, but it always came back to woodcans magical word : *SPECTACULAR...!*
  
 GG, really impressed with your modding works.
 Please keep us update with the progress.
  
 Ian, it stabs to my heart each time I see those Marconi... hahaha...
 And now, thats's yellow dot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here's another teaser guys.


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer, I am sorry about the Marconi's. I keep searching in the hope I can find more for other folks but to no avail.

The Philips Valvo's though are readily available and listening as I have been for the last two hours I can highly recommend them!


----------



## Boringer

Hi Ian, I was kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It always great to see them. Please keep it coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Meanwhile, I have to re-listing my tubes inventory.
 Haven't get any chance to do so since they arrived.
  
 I will have many questions later... hehe...


----------



## Sam Edwards

Ok guys, who has an interconnect recommendation?


----------



## xplosive

@ian I always love the marconi's tube looks.. it really give beautiful colors to the amp
  
 @borringer again another great picture, I always wondering how the vocal sound with th900 + tu05 set up. Out of my ak100 stock i find it too thin..
  
@Sam Edwards if you like vocal you should try gold plated copper cable. I love it. But if you like detail and clean sound you might try pure silver cable. thats imo. please correct me if i am wrong.
  
 @GG I can not imagine the final cost of tu05 GG version.. please keep up the great works!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks xplosive.
  
 I find some people may say that the TH900 somehow has a "thin" characteristic.
 But to me personally, I think it's not.
 Indeed it has a balance from top to bottom and not too exaggerated in one region.
 It's a monstrous detail for me.
 You feed it with bad recording, it will rip it apart ruthlessly.
 But with good recording and paired it with the TU, it's a perfect combination (for me at least).
 The vocal is very very seductive.
 Well, I believe it might not anyone's cup of tea obviously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw, I'm using the RWAK-100 and AK-120 as the source.
 Here's the gem...


----------



## bmichels

sam edwards said:


> Ok guys, who has an interconnect recommendation?


 
 I am very very happy with this one from FORZA.  And the lengh is perfect for me with the RWAK100 in the pocket;


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> today the two tango output transformers arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 very encouraging !  but boy they are BIG !  So, no chance at all for us to fit them in our "standard" TU-05 
  
 -->  Do you have ideas of "upgrade" transformer that will be small enough to fit in the place of the original transformers ?


----------



## woodcans

@ian: #tubeenvy
  
 @Boringer: Love the photos. That Fostex 'reflector' is classic!
  
 @SamEdwards: I love my BTG Audio 8 strand. Have had it for many months. Sounds great.


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> @ian I always love the marconi's tube looks.. it really give beautiful colors to the amp
> 
> @borringer again another great picture, I always wondering how the vocal sound with th900 + tu05 set up. Out of my ak100 stock i find it too thin..
> 
> ...


 
  
 did you ever listen to the MUNDORF pure silver / gold cable / wires i bought for the internal recableling?
  
 btw - to really have a double mono design independent of the input, i have nearly decided to buy input attenuator transformers, because even when on the input side groung left-right is connected, on the tu-05 side then there are two sepearate transformer outputs with no connection between.
  
 btw, better only imagine cost than knowing it!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> very encouraging !  but boy they are BIG !  So, no chance at all for us to fit them in our "standard" TU-05
> 
> -->  Do you have ideas of "upgrade" transformer that will be small enough to fit in the place of the original transformers ?


 
  
 i check internet and ebay nearly on a daily basis for output transformers, there is one output transformer especially made for the DL92, but they are all larger to have a good bass extension. after having received the larger case i will check the possible size. nevertheless when i have received the universal output transformers and have tested the best primary impedances i will try to find a company making small enough output transformers.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh woodcans and Boringer.. The kings of photography, just stunning pictures chaps!

I have some really excellent news for folks who really wanted a pair of my Lorenz Stuttgart DF91 tubes! These are not to be confused with ITT Lorenz's which though sound good do not apparently sound quite as good as the Stuttgart ones, I have no idea if thats true as I have not heard the ITT ones, but apparently others who have heard both feel the Stuttgart ones are better sounding.

Anyway, I digress!

I did not want to say yesterday as I like to have at least ten hours on tubes before commenting on their sound quality but initial listening proved very insightful so I went the extra mile. With a combination of burn in with music and listening I have just over 11 hours on the Philips DF96 tubes that arrived yesterday.

A reminder, these Philips are in fact made by Valvo in their Hamburg plant in Germany (Make sure they have the "D" FACTORY MARK ETCHED INTO THE GLASS)

I switched out my Lorenz's which have at least 200 hours on them by now with the Phillips and after extended listening late last night with my most revealing headphones, the T5P's I feel confident in saying (very happily as it happens!) that these tubes have an *IDENTICAL* sonic signature to the fabled Stuttgart Lorenz tubes! So, folks at last can get a piece of this wonderful sonic goodness (To my ears at least!) if they wish, _and_ very affordably!

This is the seller I got mine from, fantastic chap to deal with. A little more expensive than the US one I admit but I am in Canada and got my tubes the next day which was well worth the extra $3 over the US ones for me.

They are bulk stock so come with no boxes but mine were beautifully packed in multiple layers of bubble wrap and I would imagine the US seller does the same
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/350443781747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

And this is the US seller..
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PHILIPS-DF96-1AJ4-NOS-tube-made-in-Germany-/300723125087?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item46047ebb5f&_uhb=1


So, to re-cap why I keep coming back to the Lorenz (now the Philips!) time after time. These tubes in the DF stage of the amp exhibit perfect balance to my ears. They combine air, speed, clarity, crispness and detail with warmth and a good depth of bass (they are not however going to make this amp into a bass heads amp, it is simply not that type of amp! This amp is more about authenticity to the music it is being fed). Add on to that the way the soundstage makes one feel they are in the sweet spot in the auditorium where it feels your surrounded by music. Stage depth, width and hight are just spot on, not over exaggerated or shrunken, just spot on.

Combine these with Phillips, Marconi, or Mullard in the DL stage and you just about (once again, this is to _my_ ears) just about the best balance of sonic qualities one could possibly want!

Again though, this is to my taste, you may find it is different for you.

I am just so happy that there is a more easily available tube to give that fabled Lorenz sound now. By my reckoning there is enough to go around for every owner of this amp (GG and I have a pair of these so we are out of the game!)


----------



## GermanGuy

ever seen a tu-05 "out of the box" ?


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my God GG!!!!! So, the journey begins! I am so looking forward to this photo tutorial.. Perhaps some video as well??


----------



## GermanGuy

i was thinking and thinking about an intermediate solution to get the new output transformers connected, but this would have been a side step and not a step forward, so to stop this i just disassembled the amp, thinking in the wrong direction immediately has stopped!


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Bmichaels,
 Is that a left side or right side pocket? I found the whole thing so confusing that I didn't order the case, but you obviously got it on the correct side for the AK120.
 Thanks!
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

btw and may be important for all - when disassembling the amp, i found both output transformers (the left more, the right less) noticeable magnetized !!!


----------



## woodcans

Ian, thanks a ton for the link to the tubes!!
  
 Does anyone know the dimensions of the tu-05?
  
 GG, love the unboxing!


----------



## gmahler2u

Ok..GG!
  
 However, I don't think I have courage to dissemble the amp!


----------



## GermanGuy

the standard or the extended case?


----------



## GermanGuy

just measured - the standard case is 130 x 180 x 44 mm, internal height is 40mm.


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> just measured - the standard case is 130 x 180 x 44 mm, internal height is 40mm.


 
  Thanks!!


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive - just had (based on your post) the idea to gold plate some lcofc wires to test how they sound!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:
			
		

> And this is the US seller..
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PHILIPS-DF96-1AJ4-NOS-tube-made-in-Germany-/300723125087?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item46047ebb5f&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ian, thank for finding for us this great alternative to the Lorenz (that I could never find).  I just bought some from the US seller.
  
 Of course, since I like a lot the Philips DL92, I will try this "ALL Philips" combo ( DF96 + DL92), but...
  
 based on the list bellow of DF Stage tube that I already have, which other DF stage tubes you recommend that I also first to pair those DF96 with ? 
  
  
*Sylvania 3S4*  (US Army-1945 !)
*Mullard 3S4-*DL92 (1959)
*Philips dl 92/3S4*
*Raytheron 3S4*
*Tung-sol ken rad dl92 ( US Army-1950)*
 Siemens DL/92 3S4
*Tesla 1L33*
 PHILCO 1S4


----------



## ianmedium

Oh, thats great, I am glad you got a set!

I have been trying them today with the Phillips DL92/Mullard DL92 and Ken Rad 3S4 All pair really well with the DF96, the closest to the Marconi/Phillps (Valvo) pairing I would say are the Mullard and Phillips DL92's, the Philips perhaps having slightly more air than the Mullards when comparing to the Marconi's.

Honestly though, this is splitting hair territory. Any of the three DL92's I mention in combination with the Philips DF91 will give within .5% of the Marconi/Phillips/Lorenz combo, it really is that close to my ears and that is hyper critical listening!

With normal listening there really is no difference I feel so I am so happy these Valvo Made Philips have turned up as in combination with the DL92's I mention folks can now hear this wonderful sound (to my ears) that I have been enjoying for so long with the Marconi/Lorenz combo.


----------



## Dopaminer

germanguy said:


>


----------



## woodcans

^ If only the heart weren't removed it would be a perfect corollary.


----------



## Dopaminer

woodcans said:


> ^ If only the heart weren't removed it would be a perfect corollary.


 
 Hah - good eye.  
  
 I like the look on the cadaver`s face :  deep concern.  
  
 GG -you are fearless and it is fun and fascinating to following your progress, but I worry: do you by any chance have a vintage Mercedes Benz in your garage with the engine out and pieces all over the place, and it`s been there for the past 10 years ?  Or perhaps a sailboat in your backyard, up on wooden blocks with plants growing all over it?  
  
 (Just teasing)


----------



## xplosive

germanguy said:


> xplosive - just had (based on your post) the idea to gold plate some lcofc wires to test how they sound!


 
 @ GG I haven't heard the mundorf silver cable,  Can't wait your impression on the gold plated lcofc wires.
 I like silver cable, i find it very useful to brighten up the treble if you find lack of it,
  
 These are my little cable collection: pure silver, pure copper,  gold plated copper, and v7mg1l from venture craft also a copper gold plated (if i am not mistaken read from the web).

  
 the pure silver, copper and the copper gold plated i bought them at local jaben. the v7mg1l i bought direct from venturecraft. (price range 50 to 200 dollars)
 the stiff venturecraft is my favorite interconnect so far, it gives a very forward and engaging sound, with very open, clear and detail. It gives the most open sound from the other cable i have. 
 It is really fun to find out the different sound they can make. And I think cable is the last resort for tuning your sound after you find the right source and the right amp for yourself.
  
@Boringer thank you for your impression, yes i have to spend more time to listen the th900, since last time i only audition it @ jaben. I love all the detail and space of the th900.  maybe at that time i was using my major 50 fx. the vocal is so thick with major. I find it very good if you just listening to music like Dia Frampton - lonely,  that only has her voice and a guitar at the background. even direct to my lumia with youtube hq source file, it sounds like she sings private in front of me.. what a feeling,, even my ath11ltd can not beat that vocal. Again maybe just newbie ears.. and last time i still using my xduoo xp-1 amp.
  

  
 Yesterday i was able to a/b idevice + glacier + theorem + ath esw11 with ak100 + tur06 + v7gm1l + ath esw11, on a very brief test with the same source song (Stockfish Record, Where Have All The Flowers Gone 16bit 44khz), I have to say that I still prefer the tur06 setup, theorem does give more clarity and detail on bass and treble side, I never thought that my esw11 can give that details before). bass has more slam and impact on theorem. but somehow i find it less natural, in early part of the song you can hear a low bass come from nowhere, i mean i did not hear the finger taps but the low bass vibration just coming from nowhere. never heard it on my tur06 before. and the analog feels, a long swing effect of the tube sound is the big win for me. i don't know if the theorem can be pair with ak maybe it will give different story, Overall both of the set give same level of clarity. That is just my little impression that might interest you guys,
  
 Have a nice weekend guys!


----------



## ianmedium

I forgot about the interconnects question.

I have a Kimber/Cardas and Audioquest Evergreen to choose from. My favourite is the cheapest the Audioquest, if just seems to be an open window where as the other two impart something in comparison.

If I could change it I would love it to be half the length it is, Half a meter is more than enough but they don't seem to do shorter runs and they use a special termination on their plugs so I can't cut it up!


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive - have learned yesterday that it is impossible to gold plate copper without first nickel plating the copper due to the fact that copper will diffuse through the gold so after some months the gold is mixed with the copper. okay nevertheless this would result in some gold added to the copper.


----------



## GermanGuy

dopaminer - yes, i have a boating certificate to sail, also a mercedes benz ponton 220s would be nice, .....

i think the main difference is that the tu-05 parts can be reassembled within some hours without any problem.


----------



## smial1966

GG,
  
 Are those socketed op amps on the red board in the foreground of your photo?
  
 If they are a surprising sonic improvement can be obtained by changing them for MUSES 02 op amps - assuming that they are compatible of course. I've swapped an op amp in a portable headphone amp to a MUSES 02 and the sound transformation was remarkable. The only caveat is the cost, as MUSES 02 retail for around $50 each.
  
 Cheers,
 Andy. 
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> ever seen a tu-05 "out of the box" ?


----------



## bmichels

Will be at Paris's Hifi Show next week to see and hear this new DAC :


----------



## ianmedium

My dream system ( I have a couple!) would be this DAC, full Kondo Audio Note electronics, SME record deck, Koetsu cartridge and living voice Vox Olympian speakers.

Second dream system, this DAC, full Nagra electronics , SME/ Koetsu deck and Wilson Alexandria XLF speakers

Very much looking forward to your impressions.

On another note, twenty hours on the Phillips now and they are just sublime, quiet tubes to my ears ( these are the Canadian ones)


----------



## gmahler2u

ianmedium said:


> My dream system ( I have a couple!) would be this DAC, full Kondo Audio Note electronics, SME record deck, Koetsu cartridge and living voice Vox Olympian speakers.
> 
> Second dream system, this DAC, full Nagra electronics , SME/ Koetsu deck and Wilson Alexandria XLF speakers
> 
> ...


 
 is this portable system or desktop system?  Do you have pictures?


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> On another note, twenty hours on the Phillips now and they are just sublime, quiet tubes to my ears ( these are the Canadian ones)


 
  
 Ian, I bought the DF96 Philips from the US seller.  Do you believe that they will be the same as yours bought from the Canadian seller ?
  
 With what tube did you paired the philips for those "sublime" 20 hours ?


----------



## bmichels

gmahler2u said:


> is this portable system or desktop system?  Do you have pictures?


----------



## ianmedium

gmahler2u said:


> is this portable system or desktop system?  Do you have pictures?




This is a video my friend Peter (AVShowrooms.com) made at the Munich show of the Olympians with the Kondo amplification, can't remember the CD player used but he said in real life it is one of the best systems he has ever heard and he is a veteran The Absolute Sound reviewer so he has heard some pretty spectacular equipment over the years! The other thing that is special about this is the Kevin Scott the owner of living voice and distributor of Kendo Audio Note in the UK has desgined a battery power system so all of the electronics are "off the grid". I think one of the reasons our amps sound so good is the ultra quiet power supply. Its why I also love Nagra as they are super attentive to power supplies, so important with tube gear I feel.

I don't have a picture of the Nagra/XLF's but next time I am over at my friends place I will take a picture of his Nagra/Wilson Sophia set up. 

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj47yYIDUh0[/VIDEO]



bmichels said:


> Ian, I bought the DF96 Philips from the US seller.  Do you believe that they will be the same as yours bought from the Canadian seller ?
> 
> With what tube did you paired the philips for those "sublime" 20 hours ?




All three I mentioned in my previous post will get you there, if pushed then the Phillips DL92's I think but again, this is splitting hairs so fine its not worth worrying about and again, I must emphasize that this is purely my perception. I tend to like mid-centric and clear top end musical delivery with a slight warmth. I really dislike over bloated bass even if as in the case of Reggae that is how it is meant to be. I like tight, crisp bass definition and happily trade added depth or weight for that any day.

Having said that I was listening to Taylor Swifts excellent album red last night, really pop/country/hipster stuff and my T5P's were digging out all the bass I could ever want.

Then I went to the wonderful Faure requiem conducted by Jean Fournet and the sense of scale of massed choir and orchestra was palpable, I felt nothing was missing from the bottom registers.

By the way, I highly recommend this transcription of that recording..
http://www.amazon.com/Requiem-Pavane-Pelleas-Et-Mellisande/dp/B000058AYS


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> The other thing that is special about this is the Kevin Scott the owner of living voice and distributor of Kendo Audio Note in the UK has desgined a battery power system so all of the electronics are "off the grid"....


 
  
 Very Interesting... do you have infos about this battery power system.  As you know I am trying to built the ultimate transportable battery operated system.


----------



## ianmedium

This is an article on 6moons about Kevin Scott and his company definitive audio. As you scroll down there is a little bit about the battery system, fascinating read overall as well.
http://www.6moons.com/industryfeatures/livingvoice/definitive.html


----------



## gmahler2u

Thank you for the pictures!  IT's spectacular!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Your welcome! I think the speakers are something like $350,000 a pair, the system is two and two, there is the main speaker then a large box which is the bass bin. Peter said it is the closest he has heard to a live musician in the room.

I care not what they cost, if i had the money I would have them in a heartbeat! In fact, fantasy HiFi here. If one can spend that much on HiFi chances are you could easily spend double and not even think about it so how is this for the ultimate. Two large golden proportion rooms, one with each system in. That way for the days you want horns then you have horns, for the days you want the clarity and speed of Wilson you have that. In fact, thinking on that as much as I like the Nagra gear with Wilson if I went the route I mention then I would go DarTZeel solid state amps feeding the XLF's for the second system for when I want to rock out.. Ah, what a gift being able to dream is!


----------



## woodcans

I have had some more head time with the 05/Fostex 900 combo. Been using either iphone 5s or MBP/Amarra out to HRT microStreamer as source. What a combo. My tubes have finally settled down and are silent. Detail, bass, midrange are seductive with this setup. The synergy has me doing the cliche of listening to multiple favourite albums and hearing new details, nuances, etc. After some neglect, my tu-05 is back at the forefront of my listening. I am looking forward to an even better front end for this system.


----------



## ianmedium

Thats wonderful woodcans, its amazing how the tubes do settle in and get so much quieter. My Marconi's are doing the same. Hopefully at some point I will get to hear the 900's. I must admit the new full sized headphones from FAD are fascinating me also.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Thats wonderful woodcans, its amazing how the tubes do settle in and get so much quieter. My Marconi's are doing the same. Hopefully at some point I will get to hear the 900's. I must admit the new full sized headphones from FAD are fascinating me also.


 
  
 These 900's with the 05 have me transfixed. And to boot, they are a beautiful set of cans.
  
 I am curious for the new FADs as well. Too many cans, too little time.
  
 Edit: Rocking out at (just below) concert levels to Rage Against the Machine while my wife and youngest daugher nap peacefully in the next room. Score!!


----------



## woodcans

Also, I had forgotten how totally black the background is with this amp. Awesome.


----------



## GermanGuy

what do you think? These are custom made German tube amp cases, easy to integrate parts as they are made out of epoxy resin / thin copper plates or aluminium:
  
 http://www.grother.de/roehrenverstaerker-gehaeuse.html


----------



## GermanGuy

started today to analyse the tu-05 to draw a schematic and to have the list of resistors / capacitors i need. i will never publish this schematic or give it away (sorrry, even not to thread members) as i think this is intellectual property of shikada san, but i need it to then
  
 - draw a schematic
 - use it as input for LTSpice to simulate modifications i eventually make
 - rebuild the df91 and df92 stages
 - test modifications and components before modding the tu-05
 - maybe design a double dl92 or dl93 ..dl96 output stage with more power and lower tube output impedance so that then the ouput transformers i have can also be used to connect the HD800
  
 LTSpice is a simulation software, free, and was recommended and used by a thread member of a german tube forum, a benefit is that the needed tube models for the simulation are available.


----------



## GermanGuy

here is a nice article on how to build your own DIY solid state tube replacements:

http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/substiution_of_electron_tubes_by_semiconductor_replacements.html


----------



## woodcans

A2P + Fostex, my new favourite combo. Easily.


----------



## ianmedium

Beautiful picture as usual woodcans, what a great combo!


----------



## GermanGuy

just had a talk with Jan Wuesten from AskJanFirst
  
http://www.askjanfirst.com/eindex.htm
  
 or
  
http://www.die-wuestens.de/﻿
  
 he offers a small se output transformer for DL tubes, and he can offer custom made SE output transformers
  
 - exactly based on the specifications of the tu-05 and the existing output transformers
 - based on the physical size we want
 - so individually making the best possible output transformer that fits within the maximum available size available in the standard or extended case
  
 i did not fully understand the explanation i got for the transfomer core, wires and material he mentioned that would be used as i am a newbie in this area, but the resulting quality should be excellent related to the size
  
 - cost will be around 100 €  per single output transformer


----------



## GermanGuy

was thinking about how to absorb / dampen the high frequencies possibly emitted by the intenal power supply boards (switching power supplies) through the internal power lines / wires for example using ferrite beads, but today found this DIY power line cable from eupen:
  


 the wires are shielded with ferrite, so how to say self absorbing higher frequencies, whether induced or transmitted. will use the wires for the internal power lines.
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ferrit technology from Eupen Cable
 This technology is based on high quality Ferritbase material. Eupen made a special mixture with Polymer and a large amount of Ferrit powder (up to 90%). This is extruded onto the Copper conductor and is called EMC/COM.
 The Ferrit powder ist electrically non conductive but it has a very interesting magnetic characteristic. Ferrit is a ferromagnetic material and inside a magnetic alternating field it is constantly antimagnetized. The magnetisation happens with hysterisis and in each cycle it absorbs EMI field Energy and is converted to the enviroment as heat. This becomes more and more as the frequency rises. The Ferrit layer on the conductors attenuates high frequncies because their energy is absorbed from the Ferrit powder. This has a double action. It attenuates high frequeny interference that moves on the conductor and shouldnt interfere with the enviroment and at the same time it attenuates interference from the enviroment that should get in the conductor.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bmichels

have you seen this $999 DAP (DSD; 24/384 DXD ;192 Gb, OLED 5" screen...) ?  Will be great with the TU-05 ... if it has line out .


----------



## GermanGuy

today the modified standard transformers arrived:
  

  
 here you see the size with the standard tu-05 case. but i think they could fit in the extended housing if you extend the side panel with two transformer covers:
  

  
 will test them, hope they are good, they were only Euro 75,-- a pair!
  
 last weekend i made a tool to bend aluminium and metal plates and today used it to make a front panel to be used while testing components (lousy quality, don't have a detailed look):


----------



## woodcans

^ Looking forward to that DAP. Been using the hifi m8 his week with my 3003's, that is a glorious combo. I hope tonight to have some time to use its line out with tu-05.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> ^ Looking forward to that DAP. Been using the hifi m8 his week with my 3003's, that is a glorious combo. I hope tonight to have some time to use its line out with tu-05.


 
 Line out ??  the Hifi-M8 has a real line out ??


----------



## woodcans

I read on the m8 thread that supposedly gain set to 2 and max volume is a line out equivalent.

Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/662881/centrance-hifi-m8-and-hifi-m8-lx-8-versions-incoming-impressions-and-appreciation-thread#post_9415206


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> today the modified standard transformers arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GG, That is looking great mate! I am so glad it is all starting to come together!

Also, just a note if your not on Facebook. Shikada San is moving to new premises at the moment so if there are delays from him communicating you know why, also he has a new email address..

analog2p＠gmail.com


----------



## GermanGuy

after having disassembled my amp i really missed it (and the music), so this evening i reassembled the amp:
  

  
 so now it's time to relax and to listen to some music!


----------



## ianmedium

Wow! Incredible, what is the black shield over the tubes for GG?


----------



## GermanGuy

this is just the reversed tube panel of the original case i used to mount the tubes on the wooden plate.


----------



## woodcans

The Phillips DF96 - Mullard 3S4 combo is stunningly extended, clear, crisp and airy. Thanks for the advice & finding these tubes, Ian.
  
 Continue to enjoy your project & photos, GG.


----------



## rudi0504

My friend Analog Paper Tube Headphone Amp TU - 05 special Edition

Colour : champagne Gold
Special request : 6,3 mm headphone connector
4 Pin Balance connector
Because if these 2 connectors now the body from TU - 05 is longer than stock

Congrats Bohringer for your new SE TU - 05 , looks so beautiful


----------



## ianmedium

Rudi, so good to see you hear, we all owe you a huge debt of thanks for introducing us to this wonderful company. I love Boringers gold case special!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, looks beautiful!
  
 today i repaired and installed the potentiometer and mounted the transformers with screws, also drilled some holes for the feet. intrestingly without potentiometer there were heavy bass sidtortions at higher volume, did not fully understand this before having finalized the schematic, but must have to do with the high input tube impedance and the near to zero output impedance of the colorfly c4.
  
 next step will be to get the vu meters installed and working.


----------



## rudi0504

ianmedium said:


> Rudi, so good to see you hear, we all owe you a huge debt of thanks for introducing us to this wonderful company. I love Boringers gold case special!




You are all welcome , I like and yo see beautiful amps like analog paper , that's why I posted for you all 

Today I met Bohringer , he brought his brand new TU 05 to Headfonia Store , that we can hear TU 5 for the first time .
SQ is very good with stock tube 
We tried to drive Abyss headphone , was distortion , look like lack of power


----------



## GermanGuy

a short status update - tested the new output transformers - they start to distort at medium to high level, it was not the missing potentiometer. don't know why, but have to check this with the manufacturer, maybe the modified gap is to small.
  
 tried to solder the potentiometer to a pcb, and this is not that easy as the original potentiometer is modified, no pins to solder it, they are cut, some very small wires instead, at the end the potentiometer was damaged due to the endless attemps to solder new pins. as the colorfly c4 has a nice volume slider i replaced the potentiometer by two 47 kohm resistors.
  
 to find out the reason for the distorsion i connected the tango output transformers to the amp, and what a difference - no distorsion, an unbelievable soundstage width and depth, so relaxing, beautiful and just ... i stop here, ... but this amp really growes with the quality of the output transformers.
  
 before further looking for a fitting output transformer for all that fits the size of the tu-05 case i have to measure the grid and anode voltages the internal power supply board provide because the output impedance of the dl92 tubes is related to these voltages, normally 5 KOhm when driven with 67,5 volt and 8 KOhm when driven with 90 volt.
  
 ianmedium and bmichels - you both will be happy - at the moment i use the RFT df97 - Philips DL92 combo.


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> a short status update - tested the new output transformers - they start to distort at medium to high level, it was not the missing potentiometer. don't know why, but have to check this with the manufacturer, maybe the modified gap is to small.
> 
> tried to solder the potentiometer to a pcb, and this is not that easy as the original potentiometer is modified, no pins to solder it, they are cut, some very small wires instead, at the end the potentiometer was damaged due to the endless attemps to solder new pins. as the colorfly c4 has a nice volume slider i replaced the potentiometer by two 47 kohm resistors.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey GG,
 Sounds like you're having fun and learning a lot. I envy the amount of time you have for this! I haven't even received my TU-05 but I hope someday I'll be able to get a GG single ended triode. Something that also works with small speakers would be amazing. 
 Enjoy!,
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards said:


> Hey GG,
> Sounds like you're having fun and learning a lot. I envy the amount of time you have for this! I haven't even received my TU-05 but I hope someday I'll be able to get a GG single ended triode. Something that also works with small speakers would be amazing.
> Enjoy!,
> Sam


 

 i am working on this topic - as posted i bought this saba grenncones and this week bought and got two additional ones to slighty improve bass:
  

 i am waiting for some, sorry a lot of additional parts i ordered but unfortunately arrive next monday, so nothing else to play with this weekend, this includes all the high quality components for the df91 and dl92 stages i will rebuild, the resistors and capacitors and connection terminals for the loudspeakers, ... and so on. you won't  believe how much parts, components, tools and measurement equipment is needed if you want to have everything in place.


----------



## woodcans

Where's Waldo?


----------



## GermanGuy

some additional parts arrived this week:
  

  
 - a nice and precise LC meter to measure capacitors and inductances up to 20mF and 200H (Henry), a prototyping board and a set of wires to be used with this board (will use this board together with the subminature tubes (df61 and dl620) to build a mini tu-05, pcb connectors to connect cables just with a screwdriver, mini switches with hard plated silver contacts, several boards to build tube stages the old fashioned way.


----------



## GermanGuy

Waldo?


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPS-Japan-Super-High-End-Potentiometer-RK50112-Poti-logarithmisch-log-RK50/260980819839?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D2591124322278430686%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260980819839%26

what do you think?


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> @ian I always love the marconi's tube looks.. it really give beautiful colors to the amp
> 
> @GG I can not imagine the final cost of tu05 GG version.. please keep up the great works!




Up to now i spent about 6000 euros for measurement equipment, tools, parts, electronic components, soldering /desoldering station, ... .for my tu-05 in addition i need an amplifier case, i will use input attenuators / transformers (silk input transformers) instead of a potentiometer because even when ground is connected (left / right) on the input side the double mono design is not influenced because on the other side of the input transformers there is no ground connection.

Also i think i will design a separated power supply with own case based only on batteries to get rid of the dc/dc step up and step down converters because they are working like switching power supplies, for example the small converters i bought have an internal switching frequency of 50 khz (1 mhz the other type), the only problem is to charge them while the amp is on (charging them all in line will dramatically reduce lifetime of the batteries).


----------



## rudi0504

germanguy said:


> Up to now i spent about 6000 euros for measurement equipment, tools, parts, electronic components, soldering /desoldering station, ... .for my tu-05 in addition i need an amplifier case, i will use input attenuators / transformers (silk input transformers) instead of a potentiometer because even when ground is connected (left / right) on the input side the double mono design is not influenced because on the other side of the input transformers there is no ground connection.
> 
> Also i think i will design a separated power supply with own case based only on batteries to get rid of the dc/dc step up and step down converters because they are working like switching power supplies, for example the small converters i bought have an internal switching frequency of 50 khz (1 mhz the other type), the only problem is to charge them while the amp is on (charging them all in line will dramatically reduce lifetime of the batteries).




Wow , audio hobby is unlimited 
The important think we are happy with our audio gear


----------



## Dopaminer

germanguy said:


> Up to now i spent about 6000 euros for measurement equipment, tools, parts, electronic components, soldering /desoldering station, ... .for my tu-05 in addition i need an amplifier case, i will use input attenuators / transformers (silk input transformers) instead of a potentiometer because even when ground is connected (left / right) on the input side the double mono design is not influenced because on the other side of the input transformers there is no ground connection.
> 
> Also i think i will design a separated power supply with own case based only on batteries to get rid of the dc/dc step up and step down converters because they are working like switching power supplies, for example the small converters i bought have an internal switching frequency of 50 khz (1 mhz the other type), the only problem is to charge them while the amp is on (charging them all in line will dramatically reduce lifetime of the batteries).


----------



## Boringer

@woodcans : superb pictures. Please keep them coming.
  
 @ian : thanks for the link for those tubes.
  
 @xplosive : I'll bring my TH900 on our meet-up if you would like to listen to it.
  
 @GG : it always exciting to see your progress on modding... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 @Rudi : thanks mate...


----------



## rudi0504

boringer said:


> @woodcans
> : superb pictures. Please keep them coming.
> 
> @ian : thanks for the link for those tubes.
> ...




You are welcome Boringer 
Thank you too fir Sharing Your brand New TU 05 In Gold champagne colourn


----------



## ianmedium

I going to an all Philips combination today and going to give it a good week of listening even though all tubes are well burned in.

So funny as I always think of Philips as a Dutch company and yet the tubes are German and English!


----------



## bmichels

Very few news or comments about* the little brother TUR-06* !? Are They posted some where else on another thread or forum ?


----------



## GermanGuy

yesterday i used the 4 ohm secondary output of the tango transformers (together with the 5k primary input resulting in a 8 to 16 ohm headphone impedance range)
  
 - to listen to the fad pf viii and the akg k3003
  
 i spent not enough time with the pf viii and have not listened to them for a while, so can not really compare it, sound is midcentric (as the pf viii may sound), but never heard it that wide and out of head - remarkable
  
 the akg k3003 (with the high / treble filters, in fact the high filters are the only ones that are not filters, but just metal meshs) sounds outstanding with the new output transformers.
  
 great soundstage, wide and deeeeeeeeeeeeeep, precise from top to bottom, great imaging, but the bass .... never heard it that deep, great extension, texture, tight, precise, and the bass, when listeneing to Adrian Lucas, Cathederal Caleidoscope, your head, ears, neck start to vibrate with the bass and interferences of the big bass pipes, you can feel it, an unbelievable improvement, you can hear even the smallest resonances, absolutely clear, separable, the best bass and bass detail i ever heard.


----------



## GermanGuy

i am learning a lot these day playing around with my tu-05 on a wooden plate:
  
 - for my desktop build i need a larger housing than i thought to have enough space on the front panel for all the switches i need and in general to internally separate power supply (if not placed in another case), amplifier channels and stages, input attenuator, impedance selection, output transformers
  
 - never measure the voltages of the internal power supply without the connection to the amp (have known this before but life is based on trial and error) as long as you don't want to see smoke and no led lights power.
  
 - maybe i need an additional output transformer with primary 7 KOhm as i think the fad pf viii is better sounding with 7 KOhm primary / 8 ohm secondary impedance setting
  
 - the voltagefor the tube filaments / heater  are interestingly 1,31 volt  so slightly lower than the 1,4 volt the tubes are specified with
  
 - the anode voltages for the df91 and dl92 were about 57 and 53 volts, about after the funny smells, smoke and oops event both voltages are about 57 volts.
  
 the grid and anode voltages mean that the dl92 tubes should have an output impedance of about 5kohm, i am glad to have choosen the right output transformers.
  
 - think i will also make my own internal power supply board for the portable version to save a lot of space, but also to provide switches to separately switch LED lights, heater and anode voltage on/off.
  
 - the benefit of separate power switches is
  
 - that you can save the energy not only of the LED's but also the energy needed / wasted by the internal switching power supply part for the led's
  
 - in military tube equipment often or sometimes there was an automated power on/off implemented, firstly switching on the heater / filament voltage and then after 3 minutes the grid / anode voltages and vice versa, which is not only a good procedure for the tubes and tube lifetime, but in case of the tu-05 (SET amp)
  
 - you can heat the tube up to operational temperature without magnetizing the output transformers due the the constant dc current without signal.
  
 - found a german company that makes custom front panes out of any material you want, up to 10mm thick, round, elliptical, rounded edges, whatever you want, to design the front panel you can download their front panel cad design software, even painting or the lettering can be done.


----------



## GermanGuy

posting this again - when removing the original output transformers i found them significantly MAGNETIZED !
  
 as this will result in a sound degradation, i want to ask if you ever have checked your output transformers, mine were magnetized in a way that you could feel it for example when touching them with an iron screw driver!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - could you post the source for the cryo lcofc wires you bought again?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - could you post the source for the cryo lcofc wires you bought again?




http://www.casques-headphones.com/53-cables-pour-casques-modulation-et-secteur


----------



## GermanGuy

i always tought and thought how to best describe what makes the sound of the tu-05 so exceptional for me and now found this explanation:

the sound and the presentation is like a fractal or mandelbrot set , you always get the hole picture, and when you zoom in, listening to one specific detail, you again find the same precision, detail, air, overall sound, each sinlge object resolved to an level that is just great.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> http://www.casques-headphones.com/53-cables-pour-casques-modulation-et-secteur



 


thanks a lot!


----------



## Boringer

Guys, I need your input on the tubes rolling.
 I really lost.
 I know there's a recap on the first page, but I think I still need more advice.
  
 Today, I was be able to look on the tubes that I have so far.
 There are still several tubes that need to be compiled, but here's the collection.
  
 Sorry for the brutal image. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The 1T4 / DL91

  
  
 The 1U4 / DF904

  
  
 The 3S4 / DF92

  
 I'm still burning the stock tubes to be settled-in, please kindly guide me which pair I should burn next?
 Thanks.


----------



## Boringer

I found this Philips Miniwatt quite interesting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Do you think, they're used one?


----------



## GermanGuy

Where did you get the PHILCO 1T4 from ?


----------



## Boringer

germanguy said:


> Where did you get the PHILCO 1T4 from ?


 
  
 Hi GG, I got it from this seller : http://www.ebay.com/itm/1T4-2-new-TUBES-Matched-Dates-VINTAGE-CONSUMER-ELECTRONICS-AUDIO-RADIOS-/290621292514?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43aa60ffe2


----------



## xplosive

Quote:


germanguy said:


> i always tought and thought how to best describe what makes the sound of the tu-05 so exceptional for me and now found this explanation:
> 
> the sound and the presentation is like a fractal or mandelbrot set , you always get the hole picture, and when you zoom in, listening to one specific detail, you again find the same precision, detail, air, overall sound, each sinlge object resolved to an level that is just great.


 
  
 Sorry been very busy this couple of days. even don't have time to open my computer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. 6000 euros and counting,, that is just amazing. I can see how much you love the tu-05. from your impression on tu-05 that is exactly what i am looking for. full sound in every area..
  
 Just tried the ak100 stock with some dsd files.. it has about the same impression as yours GG for my tur06. it gives full sounds if you have a very good source.
  
@Boringer thank u for your generous invitation. But i have not got any plan to go to Jakarta in near time. If you go to Bandung just let me know.


----------



## woodcans

boringer said:


> Guys, I need your input on the tubes rolling.
> I really lost.
> I know there's a recap on the first page, but I think I still need more advice.
> 
> ...




Grab a set of these: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PHILIPS-DF96-1AJ4-NOS-tube-made-in-Germany-/300723125087?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item46047ebb5f&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=546104473735

And pair them with (what I think are) Mullards on the bottom of your 3s4 stack. My th900's truly shine with this combo!


----------



## Boringer

woodcans said:


> Grab a set of these: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PHILIPS-DF96-1AJ4-NOS-tube-made-in-Germany-/300723125087?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item46047ebb5f&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=546104473735
> 
> And pair them with (what I think are) Mullards on the bottom of your 3s4 stack. My th900's truly shine with this combo!


 
  
 Great. Thanks a lot woodcans, Much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 @xplosive : we'll keep in touch mate.


----------



## ianmedium

Wowzers Boringer, you have some esoteric tubes there!

The Rogers are a Canadian company and from what I can gather their tubes are generally re-brands of other makes, especially Dutch made philips (the same company that make the famous Amperex bugle boys's)

Teonex were not a maker of tubes but a marketer so even though they may say made in England they could be from anywhere. I have seen though that a great many were in fact Mullards.

Those "Stamp" Philips are the most interesting. In shape they remind me very much of my Marconi's. Could you take a picture of the lettering for us close up. I might be able to find a factory code and let you know where they were made.

As WC said though. get yourself a pair of the philips DF96's he mentioned. As I said previously they are identical sounding to the Stuttgart Lorenz DF91's I have and are wonderful tubes, pair them with the Mullards (my Philips DL92's are Mullard made so sound the same as Mullards) and you have a beautiful combination of air, clarity and bottom end!

In the meantime I say try the Tungsram 1T4T/Mullard combo, that comes within a hairs breadth of the Lorenz/Philips DF96/Mullard/PhilipsDL92 combo in my experience.

Give them at least ten hours, preferably 20 and still expect some settling through 40 hours before they really come on song and quieten down.


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer said:


> Hi GG, I got it from this seller : http://www.ebay.com/itm/1T4-2-new-TUBES-Matched-Dates-VINTAGE-CONSUMER-ELECTRONICS-AUDIO-RADIOS-/290621292514?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43aa60ffe2



 


thanks a lot, sent the seller an email if more philcos are available.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I going to an all Philips combination today and going to give it a good week of listening even though all tubes are well burned in.
> 
> So funny as I always think of Philips as a Dutch company and yet the tubes are German and English!


 
 So ... how do you like this " ALL_Philips" Combo ?


----------



## GermanGuy

Today a lot of the ' final' parts arrived:



This includes the resistors, capacitors for the amp, all the neutrik jacks and connectors, a neutrik usb port, .., capacitors and resistors for the loudspeakers, switches, and more.


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> So ... how do you like this " ALL_Philips" Combo ?




Really really excellent. It is the same as having the Philips DF96/Mullard DL92 combo as my Philips were made in the Mullard factory in the UK.

The difference (very slight) between this combo and the Marconi/Phillips combo is that the Philips/Philips combo has a touch more weight to the presentation. I can happily live with both presentations to be honest as I like both styles.

I do think that if you listen to a lot of full scale orchestra then the Philips/Philips combo is the one to go for as it gives the edge on sense of scale I feel. So not better or worse, just different ways of conveying and I am very happy with both!


----------



## GermanGuy

a short story about good luck: a company in the same building designing electronic components for the industry made an inventory and trashed all the older electronic components and parts.
  
 i got a lot of cables (bnc / koax and banana) for my power supplies and oszilliskope / signal generators, a lot of screws and nuts, aluminium plates and pieces to mount for example the switches and potentiometer, 4 housings, a complete 19" rack housing, transformers, potentiometer, a lot of switches, knobs, wires, wires, wires, and a lot of single parts. has saved me at least 500 Euros and now i have all parts to make my own housing for my desktop version!


----------



## gmahler2u

woodcans said:


> Grab a set of these: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PHILIPS-DF96-1AJ4-NOS-tube-made-in-Germany-/300723125087?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item46047ebb5f&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=546104473735
> 
> And pair them with (what I think are) Mullards on the bottom of your 3s4 stack. My th900's truly shine with this combo!


 

 is this working with Tu06?


----------



## GermanGuy

the df96 should work as they work without any problem as df91 in the tu-05 (in fact the df96 seems to be a df91 with half the power needed for the filament / heater.) . the 3s4 is NOT working as it is a dl92 only for the tu-05.


----------



## GermanGuy

today also four of this small crystal radio output transformers arrived:
  

  
 they are really small, have a high inductance ferrite core and an amazingly wide impedance range (32ohm to 200 kohm):

 i will definetely try them together with the subminiature tubes (df61, dl620) for my mini tu-05 mod and also will test them maybe just for fun with the tu-05. furthermore seeing the specs i think they can be used as 13 step  input attenuator, sadly not balanced as they have only one combined coil.


----------



## gmahler2u

germanguy said:


> the df96 should work as they work without any problem as df91 in the tu-05 (in fact the df96 seems to be a df91 with half the power needed for the filament / heater.) . the 3s4 is NOT working as it is a dl92 only for the tu-05.


 

 Do we have some kind of tube list for tu06?
  
 Thankls


----------



## ianmedium

gmahler2u said:


> Do we have some kind of tube list for tu06?
> 
> Thankls




Basically the TU-06 uses the voltage gain stage tubes from the TU-05 so any of these will work without modification or pin cutting (Ask GG about that as he is the master of all that as well as our head mad scientist and technical guru!)

1U4 (DF904)
1T4 (DF91)
1AJ4 (DF96)
1T4T


----------



## gmahler2u

ianmedium said:


> Basically the TU-06 uses the voltage gain stage tubes from the TU-05 so any of these will work without modification or pin cutting (Ask GG about that as he is the master of all that as well as our head mad scientist and technical guru!)
> 
> 1U4 (DF904)
> 1T4 (DF91)
> ...


 

 is this has to be match pair or can mix?


----------



## GermanGuy

no matched pair needed and the list of ianmedium is correct.


----------



## ianmedium

Though you could mix and match I would go for at least using the same type together (1T4 with 1T4 and so on)

I personally feel there are sonic gains to be had with pairs of the same make as well and if you can get pairs matched with each other on date even better

For instance just a quick look on ebay finds this seller selling a matched pair of mil-spec RCA's from 1952 (By the way, this brand are excellent sounding)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-NIB-Pair-RCA-JAN-1U4-Vacuum-Tubes-1952-date-/161112843244


----------



## GermanGuy

you won't believe, but this small transformers work nicely with the tu-05 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 miss some refinement, in general they sound somewhat thicker, slightly congested, can be compensated by slightly attenuating the highs when using the hd800, with 32ohm headphones sound is much better!!!
  
 ok herewith i announce that i have all parts for a mini tu-05 ready to build a four (only) tubes pocket SET tu-05 with the size of about two alo continental v2!
  
 best of all with impedances from 32 ohm to 600 ohm, at the moment i am listening to the amp with small transformers and hd800.
  
 i don't know if they have a gap (se output transformers, but the DC current is only 5.7 mA), but the volume level with the HD800 is such high that with the subminiature tubes the dc current could be reduced to about 2 mA.


----------



## ianmedium

My goodness GG, I know I am not responding much to your posts, its not because of lack of interest on my part (I am fascinated by your endeavours) but more that I could not contribute much in the way of thoughts as I am lost on all the technical stuff! You could explain and explain but I know it would just go right over my head, never been good at that sort of thing!


----------



## GermanGuy

just listen to some heavy bass uk dub step, can't believe that a transformer that small is that good, will test this transfomers some time to see if they get magnetized!
  
 now using the primary 10kohm and the secondary 150ohm impedance for my grado 32 ohm, sounds even better!


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium - to be as short as possible- i will start to design and build a mini tu-05 with about a one third of the size of the standard tu-05 that can drive anything from 32 to 600 ohm impedance!


----------



## woodcans

GG, talk about "taking the ball and running with it." My amazement continues...

Ian, one pair of 1952 RCAs=ordered. Thx.


----------



## GermanGuy

to give you a feeling for the possible size - here is one of the output transformers (slightly smaller than the original one) with a subminiature DL620 100mW Output Pentode:

  
 i am so happy i found this transformers because the output impedance of the DL620 driven with 45 volt is 20 kohm and this transformer is exactly designed for high impedances. and my main goal is not to play with electronics but to have a higly portable amp with nearly the sound quality of the original tu-05.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> GG, talk about "taking the ball and running with it." My amazement continues...
> 
> Ian, one pair of 1952 RCAs=ordered. Thx.




Oh thats great! I think you will like them!


----------



## Boringer

ianmedium said:


> Wowzers Boringer, you have some esoteric tubes there!
> 
> The Rogers are a Canadian company and from what I can gather their tubes are generally re-brands of other makes, especially Dutch made philips (the same company that make the famous Amperex bugle boys's)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot Ian. This is really helpful indeed.
 I will start with those combination soon.
  
 Meanwhile, here's the picture of the lettering on the Philips tubes.
 I think those are a bit weird, as if someone has rewritten those letters on top of the original.


----------



## ianmedium

That printing looks right Boringer, thing with these tubes is they are far less likely to be faked as they are so cheap and plentiful. I am not sure if I am reading it right but I think the "S" means they were made in Philips Barcelona Spain plant but I stand to be corrected on that. If I find anything different I will let you know.


----------



## Boringer

Ahh.. Interesting... Thanks Ian...


----------



## Boringer

I've placed an order for the Philips DF96. Thanks Ian and Woodcans...


----------



## bmichels

boringer said:


> I found this Philips Miniwatt quite interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well I have also one of those Philips DL92 (just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, not a pair ) and it is one of my favorite tube ! very good sound !  Wish I had a second one to make a pair 
  
  

  
  
*they pair quite well with those " funy looking "*  *Mullard DF91*
  

  

  
  
*or also with those funny looking *MAZDA 1T4


----------



## smial1966

Very nice valves and photo's. ianmedium will be envious that you have a pair of mesh plate Mullards as he covets them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> Well I have also one of those Philips DL92 (just one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boringer

bmichels said:


> Well I have also one of those Philips DL92 (just one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi bmichels, glad to hear that those Philips are one of your favorite.
 I will try to listen to them soon.
  
 And I envy you for those Mullards and Mazdas.
 Does the seller still have some stock left?


----------



## bmichels

boringer said:


> Hi bmichels, glad to hear that those Philips are one of your favorite.
> I will try to listen to them soon.
> 
> And I envy you for those Mullards and Mazdas.
> Does the seller still have some stock left? :blink:




I bought them pn Ebay from 2 different vendors. Well it was à (good) surprise when i received the Mazda. I did not expected them to be like this. And as for the Mullard, i bought them this summer and at this time he only had 2. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Boringer

My bad.. my bad...
  
 I just had a chance to look into the stack of the tubes packages and found out that I have the DF96 eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It seems the long waiting time had created a negative effect on my memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here they are:

  
 From left to right : Philips, ???, ???, Pinnacle, Mullard, Valvo.
  
 Does anybody know what are the second and third tubes?
 I have to go through my ordering list to see what are those tubes.
 And, yeah... there's the memory effect will take place again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Philips DF96 looks different with the one recommended before.
 It has the green letters and the following code.
 Are they the same?


----------



## Boringer

bmichels said:


> I bought them pn Ebay from 2 different vendors. Well it was à (good) surprise when i received the Mazda. I did not expected them to be like this. And as for the Mullard, i bought them this summer and at this time he only had 2. Sorry I can't help.


 
  
 Yeah. These kind of tubes are getting scarce now.
 And I'm happy, you have them.


----------



## ianmedium

So TWO sets of DF96's! Wonderful Can you see the lettering on the Valvo one? Under the DF96 or around the back of it you should see some letters. Check if it has a "D" if so that is the Hamburg factory code and if it has that then it will probably be the same as the Philips in sound as Valvo made the Philips DF96 I have. 

As to the other one. Well right off it is a British Mil-Spec tube, that can be ascertained by the arrow but I need to see any other markings to find out if it is Brimar or Mullard. Looking at the style of printing it could be either.

Can you take a picture of both of these's other markings please that way we can have a go at finding out what they are. I am still not certain about the Barcelona on the stamp tube though.


----------



## GermanGuy

today i ordered all missing parts for my portable mini tu-05, the parts should arrive thursday, i think next weekend will be very interesting. btw i ordered six additional small output transformers, so i can use them as input attenuators or build up to five mini tu-05!

EDIT:

in addition just ordered enough subminiature tubes for five mini SET amps!


----------



## GermanGuy

not to forget our munich highend 2014 meeting and tube rolling party - the munich highend 2014 will be from 15.05.2014 to 18.05.2014!


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer - the second one looks identical to my national df96.


----------



## GermanGuy

just found on radiommuseum.org that the df96 is identical to 1f33, 1t4sf, and made a picture search on google. boringer - the third tube is a scoba df96.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> I bought them pn Ebay from 2 different vendors. Well it was à (good) surprise when i received the Mazda. I did not expected them to be like this. And as for the Mullard, i bought them this summer and at this time he only had 2. Sorry I can't help.



 


grrrrrrr


----------



## GermanGuy

Here are the philips df96 tubes i have, the two on the left have the number 208 on top, the four on the right are from the canadian seller ianmedium posted.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I have not heard of Scoba, who made them? Looks like you got some from my Canadian seller!

I think it worth noting here and once I go through my bookmarks and find them I will put the info in the sticky on the first page of this thread.

The most important thing it seems to me is where the tubes were made rather than the name of them, this more so with European tubes. I have Philips made by Mullard in the UK and by Valvo in Germany. Finding out the factory code can save a lot of money as I have found a consistent in all the tubes more than the name is the actual factory and date they were made. Best of all is factory and date match, or date match. It is not cast in iron mind but is a good rough guide to consistency I find!


Ah, found one part, this is for Brimar and Mullard..

*Military valves have different markings to commercial valves. Most have a CV number (CV = common valve) It is best explained with an example. I recently sold some E88CC or 6922 with the following markings CV2492 KB/AD ZF. Decoded this means:

CV2492 is saying this is an E88CC or 6922 or any other equivalvent - ie a high class 6DJ8 or ECC88.

K is saying this valve has been made to specification K1001 or K1006 if it had been a J it would have meant it was made to a JAN or MIL spec.

B is saying the qualification approval was given by a UK authority, if it had been a U it would be US or a D for Australia or an X for DERAD Air approval.

AD is the factory identification code in this case Brimar rochester plant. There are several pages of codes and some of those you might look out for as well respected makers of valves are D Mullards Mitcham, DA Mullard Blackburn, DB Mullard Salford, DC Mullard Whytleafe, DE Mullard Fleetwood, DF Mullard Waddon, DH Phillips France, L MOV pre 1951, Q English electric, QB Marconi, QC marconi, R Ferranti, Z MO Hammersmith, ZA MOV Gateshead, ZB MOV Perivale, ZC MOV springvale, ZD MOV Dover.

ZF is the date code which was 1968 June. . The first letter representing the year starting at A for 1945 and second the month so AA would be 1945 January, AB is 1945 February and NF 1956 June and so on with I and O not being used.

There is another system of date marking used from about 1965 onwards and that consisted of four digits, the first two being the year and the last two being the week so 6407 would be February 1964. The date code was the date the code was put on the valve so if there may be an earlier manufacturers code on the valve as well.

If you have found this useful please vote YES below as this will enable more people to see it and encourage me to write more guides on valves. If there is something incorrect please email me and tell me so i can put it right.

*

This is a PDF of Philips though I find so much detail confusing!


http://www.pauls-roehren.de/downloads/PhilipsCodeListAB.pdf

Hope that helps!


----------



## ianmedium

Just added that to the sticky..

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-paper-2-discussion-and-appreciation-thread#post_8794450


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DL96-SCOBA-ITALY-N25-3C4-1P1-NOS-VALVE-TUBE-1PC-/370618769722

nothing else to find than the seller link.


----------



## AnakChan

I find I with my NEC 1T4SF is much more sensitive to vibrations & noise than the stock Sylvanias that it's almost unlistenable. I may try the Telefunken I have to see how that sounds.


----------



## ianmedium

Some tubes are more sensitive than others. On most occasions Sean they settle down after 40 or 50 hours. My Marconi's are still a bit sensitive but no where near as much as when I first got them.

I hope you have better luck with the Telefunken's that I have, each one has been a duffer sadly though I have loved the sound they make! I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Some tubes are more sensitive than others. On most occasions Sean they settle down after 40 or 50 hours. My Marconi's are still a bit sensitive but no where near as much as when I first got them.
> 
> I hope you have better luck with the Telefunken's that I have, each one has been a duffer sadly though I have loved the sound they make! I will keep an eye out for you.


 
  
 My Telefunkens have been sitting cold and I still have 1xFujitsu Ten (which is pretty much useless 'cos even if I find another one the chances of them matching will take a miracle - still doesn't stop me from trying to find another though ).
  
 GG's comment about the DF96 is the same as the 1T4SF intrigues me though. My understanding according to the tube sales chaps here in Tokyo is the 1T4SF has either 1/2 or 2x the coil winds which makes the battery drain slower (I'm guessing it means 1/2 then). I didn't even know tubes had coils in them...I thought they were just plates . More reasons to read up on all this.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, I don't know about the 1T42F. I know the 1T4T is a direct slot in but consumes less power so theoretically should give a little more battery life. Sonically the lower power does not equate to poorer sound though. I very much like my Tungsram 1T4T's

I think from your description of the 06's sound German tubes would be a good match for their air and speed. I think another good match would be the Cifte/Mazda's made in France.

I can report zero ill effects though with the DF96's

These are two pages from a site I use as a reference. GG is right going by this both types are the same

http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1t4sf.html
http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1aj4.html

I did check quite some time ago with Shikada San and he gave the OK on using the DF96's as a direct slot in replacement for the 05. I would imagine the 06 would be fine as well though I will message him and ask!


----------



## Boringer

Ian and GG, thanks for the enlightenment.
 I learnt a lot here.
  
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> boringer - the second one looks identical to my national df96.


 
 Thanks GG.
  
  


ianmedium said:


> So TWO sets of DF96's! Wonderful Can you see the lettering on the Valvo one? Under the DF96 or around the back of it you should see some letters. Check if it has a "D" if so that is the Hamburg factory code and if it has that then it will probably be the same as the Philips in sound as Valvo made the Philips DF96 I have.
> 
> As to the other one. Well right off it is a British Mil-Spec tube, that can be ascertained by the arrow but I need to see any other markings to find out if it is Brimar or Mullard. Looking at the style of printing it could be either.
> 
> Can you take a picture of both of these's other markings please that way we can have a go at finding out what they are. I am still not certain about the Barcelona on the stamp tube though.


 
  
 Ian, here's the pictures of that Valvo:

  
 And its box:

   
  

 As for the third tubes, initially I also thought it was either Brimar or Mullard.
 There are no others markings or code besides the shown one.


germanguy said:


> just found on radiommuseum.org that the df96 is identical to 1f33, 1t4sf, and made a picture search on google. boringer - the third tube is a scoba df96.


  

 But GG hits the bull's eye.
 The box shows its a SCOBA (though the word "DL94" was crossed-out). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 Other than these, there are no other markings on the other tubes, except maybe the Pinnacle.


----------



## Boringer

germanguy said:


> just found on radiommuseum.org that the df96 is identical to 1f33, 1t4sf, and made a picture search on google. boringer - the third tube is a scoba df96.


 
  
*1F33........???* 











 
  
 Wait...... I have those tubes.
 I thought the seller had sent me the wrong tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oh boy... my bad again....
  
 I have two types of Tesla 1F33. Here's the first one...

  
  
  
  
 And here's another one.


----------



## ianmedium

Boringer, thanks for the pictures. I can just see the grey script and it does indeed start with a "D" so they are indeed Hamburg made tubes! The only thing to take note of is what is written on the tube in terms of codes. There are so many tubes with made in Britain or England that were not actually made there. The only give away is the code which tells which factory they were made in. My Philips DL92's say made in Holland but looking at the code they were in fact made in one of Mullards factories in the UK!


Here is a link to the radio museum page that shows they are as GG says, DF96 equivalents
http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_1f33.html

Going on the link they were developed by RCA and made in Czechoslovakia. It will be interested to hear what they sound like! They look identical to some RCA 1U4's I have, nice sounding tubes!

The Yellow print Tesla's are rather special. They are higher quality ones as can be seen by the "HQ" Script. This means they have been have passed stricter performance tests so should be lovely and quiet, nice catch!

I can't see the Getters on the tubes other than the Valvo. The Valvo are "D" Getters so made in the early 1950's or before.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you for your impression on NEC tube Sean.. I am about to order couple set of Mullard tubes to try on the tur06. tube rolling here i come..


----------



## gmahler2u

I don't have my tu06 unit yet, but my rolling already started!!


----------



## ianmedium

xplosive said:


> Thank you for your impression on NEC tube Sean.. I am about to order couple set of Mullard tubes to try on the tur06. tube rolling here i come..







gmahler2u said:


> I don't have my tu06 unit yet, but my rolling already started!!




Well done both.

One of the great things about these amps is that in comparison to other tube amps the tubes in these are pretty cheap. Sure some can be more but on the whole figure around $5-$8 per tube on average.

The best tubes in my collection have all been the cheapest ones!

Another thing about these tubes is that they are always coming up for sale (Marconi and Lorenz the exceptions) Also, once you get to know who makes what and wear you can save on getting multiples of different brands when you realize that they were both made in the same factory at the same time even though the printing on the tube says otherwise!

Philips is the biggest for this. You can have a tube made by Valvo, La Radiotechniqe, Cifte, Mazda and some others and they could all have Philips made in Holland printed on the glass, the other way round as well! You can have Mullards made by Philips, Siemens or the French makers mentioned as well.

So. First and foremost try to find out where the tube was made. If your after a Mullard but can only find Philips you may find, as I did, that the Philips was made in the Mullard factory!

Literally millions of these tubes were made for at least thirty years as these in the main were made for military radios of the early portable radio's so never be tempted to pay over the odds as chances are as I said a pair will turn up.

I can also say hand on hear the best tubes I have purchased have been from eBay, the worst from online retailers who charge a great deal more!


----------



## GermanGuy

anakchan said:


> My Telefunkens have been sitting cold and I still have 1xFujitsu Ten (which is pretty much useless 'cos even if I find another one the chances of them matching will take a miracle - still doesn't stop me from trying to find another though ).
> 
> GG's comment about the DF96 is the same as the 1T4SF intrigues me though. My understanding according to the tube sales chaps here in Tokyo is the 1T4SF has either 1/2 or 2x the coil winds which makes the battery drain slower (I'm guessing it means 1/2 then). I didn't even know tubes had coils in them...I thought they were just plates . More reasons to read up on all this.


 
 Yes, it´s exactly what i was wondering about, because the standard DF95 need 50 mA for heating but the 1t4t and so 1t4sf only need 25 mA.
  
 EDIT:
  
 Have to correct myself: the standard DF91 needs 50mA, the DF96 in fact also needs only 25mA !


----------



## GermanGuy

boringer said:


> *1F33........???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 i also have them, the 1F33 work fine ! (but be aware that the 1F34 is a different tube with only 1,25 volt for filament / heater).


----------



## Boringer

ianmedium said:


> Boringer, thanks for the pictures. I can just see the grey script and it does indeed start with a "D" so they are indeed Hamburg made tubes! The only thing to take note of is what is written on the tube in terms of codes. There are so many tubes with made in Britain or England that were not actually made there. The only give away is the code which tells which factory they were made in. My Philips DL92's say made in Holland but looking at the code they were in fact made in one of Mullards factories in the UK!
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the radio museum page that shows they are as GG says, DF96 equivalents
> ...


 
  
 Ahaa.. Thanks a lot Ian for the enlightenment.
 There are a lot of tubes to be listened to now.
 I'll get back with the impression soon.


----------



## Boringer

@gmahler2 and @xpulosive : tube rolling can be so addictive...


----------



## Boringer

germanguy said:


> i also have them, the 1F33 work fine ! (but be aware that the 1F34 is a different tube with only 1,25 volt for filament / heater).


 
  
 Yeah... glad to hear that. 
 Anyhow, I don't have the 1F34 and will stay away for it from now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks a lot GG.


----------



## gmahler2u

boringer said:


> @gmahler2 and @xpulosive : tube rolling can be so addictive...


 
 YEs!....I was tube rolling with Schitt Lyr, I'm stopping that I'm little bored with the Lyr.  NOW i'm start with NEW rolling!!  HOW FUN@@@


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - could you post the source for the cryo lcofc wires you bought again?


 
 GG, here is the picture of my headphone re-recabled by the guy I mentioned to you.  Since one month, he changed supplier and now He is using a new cable, much better than before.


----------



## xplosive

Yes I have ordered set of telefunken and phillips, both df96 tubes.. can't wait to hear the different... still enjoying the stock tubes though..


----------



## gmahler2u

I ordered some Siemens, telefunken, philips, valvos, and all mixed up tubes..


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - nice to hear (for you with headphone, for me more reading than hearing) - i have one small problem with that cable - as i am not familar with french language, i was not able to find where to order just some meters of that wires - could you post a link directly pointing to this position in the shop ?!


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> okay, to have a real estimation of the runtime of the amp with different tube combos i opened the amp, desoldered the plus pole of the battery to connect a multimeter to measure the real current needed while music was playing at medium level and calculated the runtime based on shikada-san's information of about seven hours with a standard tube set:
> 
> df91 - dl92 - 240 mA - 7 hours
> df96 - dl92 - 220mA - 8 hours
> ...


 
  
 this is what i posted about battery runtime some time ago for the tu-05.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - nice to hear (for you with headphone, for me more reading than hearing) - i have one small problem with that cable - as i am not familar with french language, i was not able to find where to order just some meters of that wires - could you post a link directly pointing to this position in the shop ?!


 
 well, he do not sell cable only.  And you need to know that he buy this nice cable from "double Helix".  
 So if you want just cable, you better go to "double Helix".
  
 here is their "Custom-8-wire MOLECULE-SE cable"  that my French guy uses I believe.


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot!


----------



## GermanGuy

after a long time of searching i found the first good 3.5mm plug:
  
 

  
  
 http://www.schurter.com/Components/Connectors/Data-Signal-Connectors
  
 the construction of this plugs  is much better than the build of the usual ones and made like the larger neutrik 6.3mm plugs, available to directly solder or pcb mount, gold contacts.


----------



## rudi0504

My friend A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition drive LCD X

Source : iBasso DX 50 mod
Amp : A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition with stock tube 
Headphone : LCD X 

SQ is excellent


----------



## bmichels

rudi0504 said:


> My friend A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition drive LCD X
> 
> Source : iBasso DX 50 mod
> Amp : A2P TU 05 gold champagne special edition with stock tube
> ...




Great set-up ! What are your stock tubes ?


----------



## ianmedium

That looks great Rudi, though I am really concerned about the size of jack going into the amp with the blue cable. These sockets are the mini ones and I find them not as strong. That looks huge and the weight alone could shorten the life of the socket i feel, great set up though, I love the gold!


----------



## rudi0504

bmichels said:


> Great set-up ! What are your stock tubes ?




Thank you 
I am sorry , this TU 05 is belong to my friend Bohringer 
I will ask him for the stock tube 




ianmedium said:


> That looks great Rudi, though I am really concerned about the size of jack going into the amp with the blue cable. These sockets are the mini ones and I find them not as strong. That looks huge and the weight alone could shorten the life of the socket i feel, great set up though, I love the gold!




Thank you Ian 
His gold champagne edition size is longer as stock TU 05 , because he ordered with 6,3 mm and 4 Pin balance connector .
Because of these connector the housing is bigger .
The green cable is the green line cable from ALO with 6,3 mm connector .
The 3.5 mm connector is on the right site from 6,3 mm connector


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> after a long time of searching i found the first good 3.5mm plug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is indeed a great find because the 1/8 jack female is usually a week part of an amp.  But... for me the ideal 1/8 jack female will be one with 4 connectors where the ground-Right and ground-Left are NOT connected together and remain independant when there are no 1/8 male inserted.  With a "normal" 1/8 female jack in the circuit, you cannot have Right-Left totally disconected unless you insert a switch in the circuit that disable the 1/8 jack when not used... and an additional switch in the circuit is another part inserted in the signal path...   You never found such 1/8 jack female with 4 pins ??


----------



## GermanGuy

no, haven't looked for a 4 pin version yet.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> no, haven't looked for a 4 pin version yet.


 
 but doest such thing exist ?? that is the question !    it will save you to use a switch in the signal path


----------



## GermanGuy

i see no problem in using a small switch at the begin of the signal path connecting ground to both channels. much better than using an additional adaptor cable.


----------



## GermanGuy

a short status update - let's call it the modder 's diary part 01:
  
 these days i am just playing around with the different components and parts
  
 - how they fit
 - how to solder
 - if they are easy to integrate or if there are some problems
  
 for example the potentiometer and the 3.5mm jacks, but also the switches have slightly thicker pins (1.3 mm instead of 1 mm), so it's better to mount and solder them with small wires intead of directly soldering them on a standard prototyping pcb with 1mm holes.
  
 the lead-free solder is a nightmare, doesn't flow, higher temperature to solder, always the risk to damage parts because of the temperature, don't know if i will use the mundorf silver/gold solder or at least mix it with some lead/silver solder. to use lead-free solder with acceptable results you need nitrogen as shielding gas, but please pre-heated, even think of modifying a smd solder air gun, the air input modified with magnet valve and a compressed nitrogen tank.
  
 bought some components and parts to make my own custom housings / cases for the new amps (desktop / mini), at least for the prototypes.
  
 need a larger bench drill with a drill chuck that fits for drills up to 10mm diameter.
  
 reading a lot about tube amplifier design, calculation and build at the moment.
  
 the dc/dc step up converters i bought on ebay were only proving up to 45 volt, but wanted to get up to 60v out of them, so today after downloading and reading the data sheet of the used XL6009 circuit i modified one of them, so now i get (nearly) 60 volt, to be precise 59,7volt out of them:
  
 as first step i replaced the 50v output capacitor with a larger one for 63 volt (left:unmodified - right: modified):
  

  

  
 to extend the range of the adjustable output voltage i cut the direct connection between potentiometer and v+ output and reconnected it using an added 22k resistor. as the XL6009 circuit compares the output voltage to the input with the input voltage as maximum, you need a divider if the circuit has to provide an output voltage higher than the maximum input voltage, as the maximum output voltage was 45 volt before and the potentiometer to adjust this has 50kohm, the 22 kohm of the added resistor was an estimate, but fits perfectly:
  

  
 not to forget - here is the prototype board for the mini amp with output transformeres, two 5672 output tubes and two df61 tubes, the final one will definetely be smaller. have to calculate the resistors and capacitors for the two tube stages before adding these parts:
  

  
 also you can see top-left to bottom-left the dc/dc step down converter adjusted to 1.25 volt for the filament / heater voltage, the dc/dc step up converter for the grid and anode voltage (haven't assembled my new bias voltage mini board), and the input terminal with power switch, 3.5mm jack and potentiometer.
  
 for size comparison you can see a 9volt battery block.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 02:
  
 today i finally got the parcel with the extended tu-05 case, a 2nd battery and some other parts from shikada san - and an envelope with a very nice and friendly letter, a nice picture on top and the best wishes for my mod - and best of all - A TU-05 SCHEMATIC - for me internally to help me!!!
  
 i am am really proud and feel really honered - what a confidence to send me the heart of his amp and result of all his effort. was like christmas today to unpack everthing!


----------



## Boringer

Hi GG, glad to hear that.
 Looking forward for your next progress.


----------



## Boringer

rudi0504 said:


> bmichels said:
> 
> 
> > Great set-up ! What are your stock tubes ?
> ...


 
  
 Rudi, thanks for sharing, 
  
 bmichels, my TU-05 is still using the stock tubes at that time : Raytheon 3S4 and Sylviana 1T4.

  
  
 Ian, the blue cable comes with a 6.3mm (1/4") jack which is connected directly to the same size adapter (not to the mini adapter) on the TU-05.
 Your concern regarding the durability of the mini jack is indeed noticed.
 That's also one of the reason why I opted for the 3 adapters for my unit.
 Thanks...


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 03:
  
 After a very long time of searching i finally found what i was looking for to build the battery only driven power supply for my desktop tu-05:
  

  
 This is a Li-Ion battery charger / balancer module to connect and charge 16 x 3.7 volt Li-Ion batteries with one 67 volt power supply, at the same time the battery pack can be used, AND each battery has its own charger / controller so optimizing life time.
  
 i bought two of them.
  
 originally the boards were made for e-Bikes, the small version i ordered can deliver up to 30 ampere which means nearly 2 KW ! Should be sufficient for any tube amp i will ever build as i bought two of them (2x60 = 120 volt for example for dl93 ..dl98 tubes).


----------



## GermanGuy

it's really quiet here at the moment, but nevertheless posting what i have done this week up to now, so here is
  
 the modder 's diary part 04:
  
 finally found and ordered the 3.5mm connectors i will use:
  

  
 http://www.voelkner.de/products/90437/Klinkeneinbaukupplung-3-5mm-3-polig-150204.html
  
 they are made by Lumberg and as you see they are easy to mount, to solder, and the quality seems to be very good. also the connectors are nice looking when mounted on the frontpanel.
  
 you won't believe, but this ultra small funny little pcb is a full functional dc/dc step down converter (with a dl92 tube for size comparison):
  

  
 it can provide any voltage lower than the input voltage - 2 volt up to one ampere and can be adjusted even down to 1.4 or 1.25 volt. it's so small you even could mount it directly under each tube. i will use this pcb's for the filament / heater voltage. also you can use the boards to drive led's, but i found even smaller pcb's providing 1 to ten LED's with a constant current.
  
 after my first try to make a frontpanel out of aluminium (really a hard job and material if you have only a small bench drill and no dedicated workbench with large tools, i now used doublesided copper plated pertinax:
  

  
 i must say that Pertinax is much easier to cut and drill, also it has the benefit that it's much easier to paint than aluminium. to try also painting pertinax i mounted two pertinax pieces together before drilling to have two of them, the first to mount the components and the second as front panel:
  

  
 i painted the front panel with five layers of DUPLICOLOR copper bronze effect laquer, while typing here the front panel has the night to get dry after 5 times beeing painted with clear varnish.
  

  
 while this is also only a prototype to learn and exercise (the front panel is too small, i need a longer one for all the switches), a case made out of pertinax sheets and aluminium rods will look like this:
  

  
  

  

  
 next week i will go to the local carpenter to get all the pertinax sheets cut for the final size case.


----------



## audionewbi

Good luck


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 05:
  
 today i just wanted to do something so i played around with the mini tu-05 components and to learn something about the possible size and the best way to place all the components i made a prototype using the tu-05 schematic as basis:
  

  

  
 i don't expect just to switch it on and everything is running, the tubes are similar but not the same, but it is nice to learn debugging a tube amp, to find all the mistakes i shurely made. up to now i found no data sheet of the 5672 tubes with all the diagrams needed to calculate the resistors correctly, i have only some other schematics but with different operating voltages.
  
 i think to get the mini tu-05 version running it's better to use a prototyping board, build only one channel and provide much more space between the components as then it is much easier to measure and change parts. for the final version to get it as small as possible a self designed pcb is a must.


----------



## spkrs01

Just received notification for my TU-06 from Shikada san........
  
 "Your amplifier #00x has been completed.
 I make from now a brown leather case of TUR-06.
*I improved more stable circuit of TUR-06.
 Stability of the low-frequency became very well.
 It can also adjust the gain of each channel.*"
  
 Hopefully before Christmas.
  
 RWAK 120-S / TU-05
 RWAK 100-S / TU-06
  
 Everything else will be up for Sale..................


----------



## AnakChan

Pssst....Shi*K*ada-san .
  
 But I'm looking forward to this TUR-06 mod. I'll mail him about the mod after I come back from my Oz trip.


----------



## spkrs01

anakchan said:


> Pssst....Shi*K*ada-san .
> 
> But I'm looking forward to this TUR-06 mod. I'll mail him about the mod after I come back from my Oz trip.


 
  
 Thanks...
  
 That was an actual "typo" rather than being disrespectful!!!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> the modder 's diary part 05:
> 
> today i just wanted to do something so i played around with the mini tu-05 components and to learn something about the possible size and the best way to place all the components i made a prototype using the tu-05 schematic as basis:
> 
> ...




GG, once again, you leave this old brain of mine in the dust with your capabilities and ingenuity, it all looks fascinating!



spkrs01 said:


> Just received notification for my TU-06 from Shikada san........
> 
> "Your amplifier #00x has been completed.
> 
> ...




Wowzers! Gavin, your last statement says it all. How lucky we all are to be able to have such amazing designers to design equipment that brings us joy!




anakchan said:


> Pssst....Shi*K*ada-san .
> 
> But I'm looking forward to this TUR-06 mod. I'll mail him about the mod after I come back from my Oz trip.




I wonder what he has done with the amp? And knowing Shikada San it won't cost a dime for the modifications (was going to abbreviate modifications but some wise-ass would have misinterpreted that in your case Sean  )

I downloaded the other night the new 24/192 Kind of Blue stereo mix from HDtracks ( and Yay, no more back door way of getting music from them, they now allow Canada!).

I have only ever heard this album on CD and I have to say it has always left me cold. I simply did not understand what everyone was raving about (those who have heard good vinyl copies) until Saturday night!

I sat there, in the dark (I do all my listening that way, lets my imagination flow!) listening to this album and realized I was listening to it for the first time. Incredible work they have done on this mix. I was completely engrossed in the music, and the combination of the amp, AK and T5P's or even more in this case, the PF's, well, it simply does not get better than this as far as I am concerned in portable audio! Highly recommend this album, so much so I am going to download the mono mix as well!


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> GG, once again, you leave this old brain of mine in the dust with your capabilities and ingenuity, it all looks fascinating!
> Wowzers! Gavin, your last statement says it all. How lucky we all are to be able to have such amazing designers to design equipment that brings us joy!
> I wonder what he has done with the amp? And knowing Shikada San it won't cost a dime for the modifications (was going to abbreviate modifications but some wise-ass would have misinterpreted that in your case Sean
> 
> ...


 
  
 I bought that in the weekend too....
  
 One word - Stunning!!
  
 The atmospheric cues on this 24/192 file is simply amazing........................
  
  
 Along with -
  
 "Face Value" 24/192 - Phil Collins and find this hi-rez file, at last a file that betters the Steve Hoffman remaster
 "New Moon Daughter" 24/192 - Cassandra Wilson, beautiful recording
  
 and 
  
 Mahler Symphony 7 DSD at $12 ...awesome value and highly recommended


----------



## ianmedium

The Mahler is $12!!! I am on that like a dog in a butchers doorstep!


----------



## ianmedium

Gavin, I always get confused, do I do DFF or DSF DSD files for the AK or does it matter as long as they are 2.8?


----------



## ianmedium

Oh, and face value is my favorite Phil Collins album, had it on vinyl back in the day and CD so I think I will add that to my birthday presents to myself list ( hit the big five O this week!)


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Gavin, I always get confused, do I do DFF or DSF DSD files for the AK or does it matter as long as they are 2.8?




DSF
Has the ability to hold metadata but not applicable on the AK120

http://sanfranciscosymphony.downloadsnow.net/mahler-symphony-no-7


----------



## spkrs01

ianmedium said:


> Oh, and face value is my favorite Phil Collins album, had it on vinyl back in the day and CD so I think I will add that to my birthday presents to myself list ( hit the big five O this week!)




Happy birthday.....Ian!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

i sent an email to shikada san two weeks ago also mentioning the idea of a mini tu-05 and the tubes i selected and he responded that he find this a great idea and now thinks of eventually really designing a mini tu-05!


----------



## smial1966

Perhaps you guys could collaborate on the design of a mini tu-05, as you're both highly competent engineers and skilled artisans.
  
 Cheers,
 Andy. 
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> i sent an email to shikada san two weeks ago also mentioning the idea of a mini tu-05 and the tubes i selected and he responded that he find this a great idea and now thinks of eventually really designing a mini tu-05!


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> Happy birthday.....Ian!!!



Thanks Gavin and thanks for your advice on the format, DSF it is then!




great Idea Andy! GG, your abilities are remarkable with this.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> next week i will go to the local carpenter to get all the pertinax sheets cut for the final size case.


 
 Very good design ! I am looking forward seeing the final product and hearing your listening impressions.    Also, the Mini TU-05 is a brillant idea !


----------



## bmichels

spkrs01 said:


> Just received notification for my TU-06 from Shikada san........
> 
> "Your amplifier #00x has been completed.
> I make from now a brown leather case of TUR-06.
> ...


 
  
 Good to hear your are addicted to the "TU family".  But... why will you not use the RWAK120-S with booth amps ? Doesn't the 120 offer a better sound that the 100 ? 
  
 And, I am very very eager to hear your impression of your *TUR-06  v/s  the TU-05 !  * (I am still wondering which one is best for me: TU-05 or TUR-06 )
  
*and... to understand what improvement have been brought to the " new" TUR-06*


----------



## bmichels

Finally I received my new  Philips FD96.   Will test them with the Philips DL92 ASAP to mahe a "full Philips Combo"!
  

  
 And I have to admit that...
*between my TU-05 and the Centrance HiFi M8* that I just received to built a portable solution... *I REALLY prefer the TU-05 !! * 
 In fact, for some reasons (with my TH900 headphone) I do NOT really like the Centrance HiFi M8 sound signature !!
  

  
 So I am enjoying now my TU-05 with the XLR (NON balanced) Plug that is MUCH less fragile than the 1/8 jack !


----------



## spkrs01

bmichels said:


> Good to hear your are addicted to the "TU family".  But... why will you not use the RWAK120-S with booth amps ? Doesn't the 120 offer a better sound that the 100 ?
> 
> And, I am very very eager to hear your impression of your *TUR-06  v/s  the TU-05 !   *


 
  
 Well, just a matter of keeping the RWAKs attached and cannot really be bothered to swap out.
  
 My opinion is that an RWAK100-S amped beats all standalone DAPs available anyway, and the 120-S is even better.......
  
 In all honesty, I cannot see any new DAP in the next couple of years sounding better than a RWAK120-S amp'ed or the 100-S for that matter. Purely, because no standalone DAP will use a 8741 chip, let alone a pair of them. It just sucks too much power. I should add that my Lumin Music Player uses twin 8471 chips too.
  
 It will be interesting to compare the 05 with the 06.......the RWAK120-S with the TU-05 is pushing boundaries in terms of how good (C)IEMs can sound in terms of refinement, very high end sounding. Usual factors does not even come into the equation.............


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Oh, and face value is my favorite Phil Collins album, had it on vinyl back in the day and CD so I think I will add that to my birthday presents to myself list ( hit the big five O this week!)


 
  
  
 Happy birthday Ian!!
  


germanguy said:


> i sent an email to shikada san two weeks ago also mentioning the idea of a mini tu-05 and the tubes i selected and he responded that he find this a great idea and now thinks of eventually really designing a mini tu-05!


 
  
  
 Fantastic work, GG!
  
  


bmichels said:


> And I have to admit that...
> *between my TU-05 and the Centrance HiFi M8* that I just received to built a portable solution... *I REALLY prefer the TU-05 !! *
> In fact, for some reasons (with my TH900 headphone) I do NOT really like the Centrance HiFi M8 sound signature !!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I love the sound of my TH900's out of the TU-05, some of the best headphone sound (if not _the_ best) that I have heard. This is using the 'line-out' of the M8. Driven directly by the M8, the 900's definitely do not sound their best. However, my 3003's, when driven directly by the M8, sound phenomenal.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> I love the sound of my TH900's out of the TU-05, some of the best headphone sound (if not _the_ best) that I have heard. This is using the 'line-out' of the M8. Driven directly by the M8, the 900's definitely do not sound their best. However, my 3003's, when driven directly by the M8, sound phenomenal.


 
  
 AHHH !  it becomes complicated !   But...  I will try your suggestion:   RWAK 100 > M8 line-out > TU-08 > TH900  to see if the DAC of the M8 is better than my RWAK 100's DAC !


----------



## bmichels

spkrs01 said:


> In all honesty, I cannot see any new DAP in the next couple of years sounding better than a RWAK120-S amp'ed or the 100-S for that matter.


 
  
 may be the $999  Calyx M that is supposed to be launch in January's CES? 
  
 Or the NEXT  $ 1500 A&K  bigger brother  to come also early 2014 ?  interview here where he also speak about next product at 2:10
  
  
 Oh...by the way,* what tubes are you using now *with your  TU-05 ?  (after many tests, I came back to Philips DL92 for the PowerStage, and still have some tests to do for the Voltage stage)


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> AHHH !  it becomes complicated !   But...  I will try your suggestion:   RWAK 100 > M8 line-out > TU-08 > TH900  to see if the DAC of the M8 is better than my RWAK 100's DAC !


 
  
  
 Please report back with your findings!


----------



## spkrs01

bmichels said:


> may be the $999  Calyx M that is supposed to be launch in January's CES?
> 
> Or the NEXT  $ 1500 A&K  bigger brother  to come also early 2014 ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am just still on stock and pretty much very satisfied, but my friend, Holeout, bought some tubes on my behalf, not sure which though. I don't think that these new DAPs will surpass the S-modded AK amp'ed in sonics, but I will probably buy and find out for myself next year.........


----------



## bmichels

My Friends, brave members of the community of the TU-05/06,
  
  
  
 I just found that* during december, *we can download *1 free HD-tracks / day from LINN *
  
  
  
*" 24-bits of Christmas from Linn " : *Linn have announced a special gift to music lovers this Christmas. They will be giving away a different free Studio Master track every day in December until Christmas Day, available to download from Sunday 1 December at www.linn.co.uk/christmas.


----------



## ianmedium

I have said this before but will repeat regarding the DAP's I think that the present crop including Vinnie's mod of the AK's represent the biggest improvements in sonics over the non high resolution players, they represent the biggest leap from what we had before. I think any improvements from here on in are going to be much smaller as the technology is all pretty much the same, just slightly different sonic flavours.

I think Vinnie's mod is the natural extension of what is ultimately possible with the DAC's available, the no compromise, no holds barred solution. It is specialist and I feel will take a long long time to beat in terms of sonics as Vinnie has taken presently what is available to manufactures to its ultimate level. 

Now, if and when new hard wear in terms of components come out then that will alter but from what I can see around there is nothing new in the parts catalogue that says that so the new players coming out now can only change the sonic signature, not I feel improve it unless of course subjectively.

Then there is the aspect of Bugs and usability. Its why I went the AK route in the main. I have had next to no issues with mine compared to my 801. I loved the sound of the 801 and am sure I would love its successors sound but to me they are half products, continually needing firmware updates as well as other issues.

It was lauded that the 901 was better value over the AK120 but when it became clear that to achieve the same levels of sonic greatness it needed the balanced amp card the price became the same.

And though it does not matter in terms of sonics having now had a 901 in my hands it feels like a plastic toy from the 1970's in terms of build feel.

Add to that the reviews outside headfi from the serious HiFi press who I have grown up with and value their opinion who say the AK120 is a remarkable machine and worthy of many awards as the best in it's field ( the 901 not even showing!) then I am happy with what I have. I may end up after a year doing the RWA mod if I feel like getting a small amp for ultra portable use but until then this unit gives me immense sonic pleasure, ease of use and plenty of memory combined with exceptional build quality.

Anyway, off Topic i know. Bmichels, what factory code is on your DF96's? did you get them from the Canadian or US supplier?

With more use the similarities between these and the Stuttgart made Lorenz's show they are inseparable in terms of sonics.

Gavin. I am very much looking forward to the day you do some tube rolling. I know your so happy with the stock sound so it will be interesting to see what you feel like about the influence of other tubes.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Bmichels, what factory code is on your DF96's? did you get them from the Canadian or US supplier?


 
 I got them from the US supplier.
  
 Factory code ?  under "PHILIPS DF96" I can read " TE1 D613 "  !  Is is this the factory code ?  What this code means exactly ?


----------



## ianmedium

i think underneath that you should see three alpha-numeric numbers in a grey colour but knowing you got it from the US seller is enough as all his are Hamburg Valvo made Philips with the plant factory code "D"


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 06:
  
 a lot of parts arrived today, some electronic parts, but first of all all the switches, potentiometers, 3.5mm connectors, nuts and parts to mount the switches and potentiometers:
  

  
 i found this nice output transformers for just Euro 4,70, not SE output transformers, but 4,8,16 ohm secondary impedance and should have somethink like 2,4,6,8,10 KOhm pprimary impedance, so nicely fitting the needed specs. the silver thing with the black knob in the middle is a NK SWITCHES 2x 6 positions mini switch with silver contacts and can be used as impedance switch within its specifications (125 volt, 50mA).
  
 also my new digital multimeter arrived as the old and very cheap one was not correctly working, especially when measuring resistors:


 also i got some cables needed for the power lines and the connections for the signal part from tube output / impedance switch / output transformers to headphone out.


----------



## woodcans

Keep it coming, GG! Thoroughly enjoying all of your posts.


----------



## bmichels

*Already 1 free HD Download here , and then 1 FREE PER DAY UNTIL CHRISTMAS !*  Enjoy .....
  
 But you will have to come EVERY DAY, because each download is available for free only during 24 hours...


----------



## bmichels

*A Question may be for IAN*, our " Philips DL92 Expert " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*I have quite some Philips DL92, but... of 4 different types !  *




  
*--> Can you explain to me those variations, and tell me which one are those you like most.*
  
*Note the funny one with the stamp. It written  " 217" and "21° S.C."  at the bottom !  *
*--> what does this mean ?  I have only one of those, so with which one should I pair it  ? *
  
  
  
  

  
*Also, of the type on the left (with "MADE IN HOLLAND" written on top, in curved line), I have half of them with a dot of green paint on the top and with OD writen on the back !?  *
  
*--> What does OD mean ? Why the painted dot ?.  *
  
  

  
 Thanks in advance for your advices


----------



## ianmedium

You know, those have me baffled. The extra printing you mention is not factory or date code information as far as I am aware. Its interesting as well that the O.D one has that flash of white paint. From what I can find out the green dot means they were tested So I am guessing the green dot ones have gone through stricter quality control, perhaps for medical usage? I would try the green dot pair together and see what the sound is like. I think it should mean the tubes will be really quiet in operation, more stable.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> You know, those have me baffled. The extra printing you mention is not factory or date code information as far as I am aware. Its interesting as well that the O.D one has that flash of white paint. From what I can find out the green dot means they were tested So I am guessing the green dot ones have gone through stricter quality control, perhaps for medical usage? I would try the green dot pair together and see what the sound is like. I think it should mean the tubes will be really quiet in operation, more stable.


 
 thanks, I will try first the one with the painting, paired with the Philips DF96 .  I will let you know.
  
 But... do you have an idea of what  *O.D.* stand for ??
  
  
 By the way, something very funny is happening:  
  
 After all those months of tube buying-roling-testing, I recently re-installed the original stock tubes combo (*RCA 1U4 / Raytheron 3S4) *and... I found it VERY Good ! may be my It could even end up becoming my preferred choice ?? Is this hapend, then... i will have follow a loong road...all in circle   but, don't worry, I really ENJOYED this journey !


----------



## ianmedium

I think the thing is you had really great tubes come as stock. shikada San got some really lovely high quality tubes in after I got my amp. The stock Sylvania's we're not bad sounding tubes, just very noisy which took away from the amps natural inky black sonic background. Having now purchased the tubes he fits now if I had had those as stock I probably would have not done as much tube rolling in truth as they are indeed lovely tubes and the more they burn in the better they get!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I think the thing is you had really great tubes come as stock. shikada San got some really lovely high quality tubes in after I got my amp. The stock Sylvania's we're not bad sounding tubes, just very noisy which took away from the amps natural inky black sonic background. Having now purchased the tubes he fits now if I had had those as stock I probably would have not done as much tube rolling in truth as they are indeed lovely tubes and the more they burn in the better they get!


 
  
 I agree, Shikada San must have provided me a very good set !
  
 But, you did not told me what you believe  the  O.D.  printed on my tubes stand for ?


----------



## smial1966

bmichels,

I've discerned from your postings on various threads that you seek audio nirvana, as do your fellow compatriots here in our joint pursuit of musical realism and sonic clarity. However, everything that isn't a live experienced performance is compromised in some way or another, so please don't become overly fixated by the marginal improvements that one valve may have over another. As you've rightly pointed out it's all about the music, so let's enjoy what we have and play them tunes!

Cheers,
Andy.




bmichels said:


> thanks, I will try first the one with the painting, paired with the Philips DF96 .  I will let you know.
> 
> But... do you have an idea of what  *O.D.* stand for ??
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


> bmichels,
> 
> I've discerned from your postings on various threads that you seek audio nirvana, as do your fellow compatriots here in our joint pursuit of musical realism and sonic clarity. However, everything that isn't a live experienced performance is compromised in some way or another, so please don't become overly fixated by the marginal improvements that one valve may have over another. As you've rightly pointed out it's all about the music, so let's enjoy what we have and play them tunes!
> 
> ...


 
 i Agree ....and will take your Advice wise man !


----------



## sidrpm

Shikada-san just confirmed that both the TU05 and 06 will make an appearance at the Mook Headphone festival in Singapore 13-15th Dec. 
  
 Am really looking forward to this opportunity.


----------



## bmichels

First *FREE HD Download* available on LINN.  Hurry, only on-line 24 hours...


----------



## bmichels

*HELP*: before tomorow, End of the black friday promo I need to décide: *JH's ROXANE* or *1plus2* ! !


----------



## ianmedium

Must admit I am not a fan of JH due to the shoddy and arrogant way he treated people with the JH3A debacle. I have among memory and would never give that company my hard earned money no matter how good their product is!


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Must admit I am not a fan of JH due to the shoddy and arrogant way he treated people with the JH3A debacle. I have among memory and would never give that company my hard earned money no matter how good their product is!


 
  
  
 I was one of those people. That experience left a very sour taste, and despite their having given me very good service when I was a JH13/16 owner, they have lost my trust. I probably would not order from them again. If I were going for a pair of customs I would the UE reference and do the personalized tuning.


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> *HELP*: before tomorow, End of the black friday promo I need to décide: *JH's ROXANE* or *1plus2* ! !


 
  
  
 So what did you decide??
  
 I'm not sure in which thread to post this, but I will post here as I think the tu-05 is just as contributory. I have had a couple hours each evening this week/weekend to listen to the m8-tu05-th900 combo. My problem is I have been listening to the same to modern/alt rock albums over and over. I certainly enjoy the music, and each night I tell myself I'm going to get to this or that album, but it hasn't happened yet. I keep listening to the same 24 or so songs over and over amazed at the detail, texture, soundstage. And I'm currently still listening to these two albums as I type. The detail retrieval, musicality, and fantastic bass keeps presenting new nuances that I hear with each repetition. I'm sure I will move on soon, but a higher compliment to this trio I could not give. And my feet are tapping the whole time. I have even had the 'look over your shoulder' experience a few times. Just...wow.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> So what did you decide??
> 
> I'm not sure in which thread to post this, but I will post here as I think the tu-05 is just as contributory. I have had a couple hours each evening this week/weekend to listen to the m8-tu05-th900 combo. My problem is I have been listening to the same to modern/alt rock albums over and over. I certainly enjoy the music, and each night I tell myself I'm going to get to this or that album, but it hasn't happened yet. I keep listening to the same 24 or so songs over and over amazed at the detail, texture, soundstage. And I'm currently still listening to these two albums as I type. The detail retrieval, musicality, and fantastic bass keeps presenting new nuances that I hear with each repetition. I'm sure I will move on soon, but a higher compliment to this trio I could not give. And my feet are tapping the whole time. I have even had the 'look over your shoulder' experience a few times. Just...wow.


 
  
 well... it's time to take advantage to the free Christmass LINN download to get one additional track per day.  This will make you a total of 50 at the end of the month 
  
 Re your  m8-tu05-th900 combo.  Do you feel like me that  M8-TH900 don't pair well AT ALL ?  But... have you experienced a good sound with the M8 with another headphone ?


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Woodcans,
Which records?


----------



## xplosive

bmichels said:


> First *FREE HD Download* available on LINN.  Hurry, only on-line 24 hours...


 
  
@bmichels Thank you for the download link. Really appreciate it! Need more high quality source on my player.. So addictive to my ear 
  
 imo theorem and m8 are great amp, but it lack something that it can't offer from a2p amp, they lack of swing effect. If you listen to the echo sound or the longest "ting" sound of accoustic instrument a2p amp give longer effect. On the other hand if you want more details, clarity and better instruments separation "space gap" you might like theorem or m8 better.
  
 Still love my ath esw11ltd and tur06 combo. the longer i use them the more i am afraid that i have made a mistake by ordering the Roxanne..


----------



## smial1966

The new Philips Fidelio L2 are also very good and sound sublime with our amp, though they're not quite as portable as the Audio Technica cans.
  
 bmichels has come up trumps with the Linn link, great stuff!


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> @bmichels Thank you for the download link. Really appreciate it! Need more high quality source on my player.. So addictive to my ear
> 
> imo theorem and m8 are great amp, but it lack something that it can't offer from a2p amp, they lack of swing effect. If you listen to the echo sound or the longest "ting" sound of accoustic instrument a2p amp give longer effect. On the other hand if you want more details, clarity and better instruments separation "space gap" you might like theorem or m8 better.
> 
> Still love my ath esw11ltd and tur06 combo. the longer i use them the more i am afraid that i have made a mistake by ordering the Roxanne..


 
  
 what is the "  ath esw11ltd " ?


----------



## bmichels

Smial & IAN, you should love today's free LINN download.
  
 Plus it is available in various formats, from MP3, 16/44, 24/96 all the way up to 24/192, so we can use it to test t if we hear a difference depending on bits rate.


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> well... it's time to take advantage to the free Christmass LINN download to get one additional track per day.  This will make you a total of 50 at the end of the month
> 
> *Re your  m8-tu05-th900 combo.  Do you feel like me that  M8-TH900 don't pair well AT ALL ?  But... have you experienced a good sound with the M8 with another headphone ? *


 
  
  
 The m8- th900 pairing is listenable, but not great. The m8/tu-05/th900 combo is _heavenly_. Probably the best headphone sound I have ever heard. 
  
  
 The m8 drives the akg 3003's to perfection.
  


sam edwards said:


> Hey Woodcans,
> Which records?


 
  
 Cage the Elephant - Cage the Elephant
 Cage the Elephant - Thank You Happy Birthday
  
 There is so much going on in their recordings I never heard before!!


----------



## xplosive

bmichels said:


> what is the "  ath esw11ltd " ?




It is audio technica limited edition headphone from earsuit series. Imo best for vocal, jazz music.


----------



## bmichels

Finally, just before the end of JH's BlackFriday sale, *I ordered** the JH Roxane Custom IEM* (carbon fibeer version ! )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for your advices.
  
 now...
  
 1 - I need to explain this to my wife ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 2 - I will need to find *a capable audiologist in BELGIUM !*


----------



## ianmedium

Ah well, we choose what we choose but as myself and woodcans said with this companies terrible treatment of people with the JH3A they will never get my hard earned money!


----------



## gmahler2u

I was think about JH3A, but then I found a2p, so There.  I found the answer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still long wait LOL


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 07:
  
 starteed to test and measure components. at least for the modded dc/dc step up converters i can say, that the devices get unstable above 55 volt and are rather inefficient, so i will not use them instead rebuiling new ones based on Shikada San's internal power supply board.
  
 two nice and small se output transformers arrived last week:
  

  
 they have a primary impedance of 4 KOhm 25mA DC current, so nicely fitting the specs of the tu-05, but best of all they have a secondary impedance of 125 and 500 ohms, so should be ideal for high impedance headphones like my hd800 or a beyer T1.
  
 today finalized the basic design of the full battery driven power supply consisting of AC power supply / charger, DC battery driven PSU and the tube and other voltage regulators:
  

  
  
  
 The AC power supply and charger will consist of an isolation transformer and then different transformers for left and right channel and auxiliary voltages plus primary voltage regulator stages / chargers with constant current.
  
 The battery driven power supply that can be charged with the AC power supply consists of Li-Ion BMS balancer boards and Li-Ion protection circuit / charger boards and Li-Ion batteries (40 in total which means 40x 3,7 volt x 2,2 ampere = 325 Watt of battery power).
  
 the different components and parts are desigend to get fully charged within 8 hours, so far away from the maximum charging speed but optimizing lifetime of the batteries and well balanced so that all the different voltages and so the whole amp have enough power for a battery driven runtime of at least 40 hours.
  
 to provide always exactly the same voltages for the tubes independent of beeing in battery mode or just beeing charged, an additional voltage regulator stage is provided that can be placed directly under or nearby the tubes, so each tube has its own voltage regulators and any loss of voltage of the internal power main bus will be automatically compensated.
  
 another benefit is that the amp can be driven only with the batteries, only with the AC power supply or combined with batteries while beeing charged.
  
 the anode voltage power supplies can provide much more power than needed for the Dl92 tubes (to be honest up to 5 ampere per tube), the anode power supplies have a battery capacity of 62.5 watt per tube and as the df91 tubes don't need that much power, i would say more than 100 watt of battery power per output tube, should be sufficient to extend the amp with an even much more powerfull output stage.


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I am getting a bit confused. Are you now building a completely different amp and keeping the 05 as is as all these parts must be enough to make a whole new amp?


----------



## GermanGuy

This is my "build" roadmap i sent to Shikada San:
  
 In general i have five projects in mind:
  
 -a mini tu-05
  
 -rebuild my existing tu-05 as it was just to have it operational again and as sound reference
  
 - a redesigned double mono tu-05 with modular tube section and custom made best of best transformers but fitting the size of the new extended case you sent me.
  
 - a mid sized 330x200x60mm double mono desktop version with mid to high quality components, but affordable, not getting too expensive, good price to quality ratio, battery driven with improved dc-dc step up and step down converters with added filter and voltage regulator for each voltage of each tube.
  
 - a very expensive best of best highend desktop edition, double mono design, mundorf silver/gold wires and solder, tango output transformers, two additional output transformers for 300 to 1000 ohm i found, Elma switches, Souther input attenuator transformers, full battery driven, no dc/dc converters!
  
 This version will have replaceable tube modules and up to 120 volt for the Anode voltages ( when combining the two BMS anode voltage boards), so able to support the DL 93..98 tubes, higher output power for speakers and for example output stages with four DL tubes in parallel.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, thanks, I get it now, wow, what a project GG!


----------



## Boringer

woodcans said:


> The m8- th900 pairing is listenable, but not great. The m8/tu-05/th900 combo is _heavenly_. Probably the best headphone sound I have ever heard.


 
  
 I second that (on the M8-TH900)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Woodcans, how do you pair the M8 with TU-05? I would love to try those combination...


----------



## Boringer

bmichels, thanks for those links. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 xplosive : Have you compared the ESW-11 to W1000X or W3000ANV? I listened to ESW11 for once or twice, I couldn't recall how does it sound.
  
 GG : always interesting to see your progress.


----------



## woodcans

boringer said:


> I second that (on the M8-TH900)...
> 
> Woodcans, how do you pair the M8 with TU-05? I would love to try those combination...




M8 (impedance 1, gain 2, bass +1, treble 0), 1/4 - 1/8 inch adapter, BTG 8 strand mini to mini, tu-05. Volume on M8 set to max. This is Centrance's recommendation for 'line out' (treble and bass settings personal preference). Try it and let us know how you like it! (Impedance of 1 is when the switch is to the far RIGHT).


----------



## Boringer

woodcans said:


> M8 (impedance 1, gain 2, bass +1, treble 0), 1/4 - 1/8 inch adapter, BTG 8 strand mini to mini, tu-05. Volume on M8 set to max. This is Centrance's recommendation for 'line out' (treble and bass settings personal preference). Try it and let us know how you like it! (Impedance of 1 is when the switch is to the far RIGHT).


 
  
 Great...! Thanks a lot Woodcans, I'll try that set-up soon.


----------



## xplosive

boringer said:


> xplosive : Have you compared the ESW-11 to W1000X or W3000ANV? I listened to ESW11 for once or twice, I couldn't recall how does it sound.


 
  
 I have not had a chance to audition the other two. imo esw11 sounds great with the tur06. It really shine like never before.
 it is the most "living" headphone i have ever heard. scary but i like it.. it has forward  vocal (sounds like the singer is singing private just for you, you can even tell the mood), nice bass detail with right amount of impact and nice high without getting any harsh to your ear. Trumpet, piano, drum and guitar sounds real with them. It does not have a perfect high end sounds technically, it just sounds different.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> M8 (impedance 1, gain 2, bass +1, treble 0), 1/4 - 1/8 inch adapter, BTG 8 strand mini to mini, tu-05. Volume on M8 set to max. This is Centrance's recommendation for 'line out'




*Why " 1/4 - 1/8 inch adapter " ?? Is the output of the 1/8 M8 jack différent from the 1/4 M8 jack ?? Or you don't have 1/8 out on your M8 ?*


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> *Why " 1/4 - 1/8 inch adapter " ?? Is the output of the 1/8 M8 jack différent from the 1/4 M8 jack ?? Or you don't have 1/8 out on your M8 ?*


 
  
 It isn't necessary, I have used both jacks. Some have claimed an audible difference, I haven't done a comparison myself.


----------



## Boringer

xplosive said:


> I have not had a chance to audition the other two. imo esw11 sounds great with the tur06. It really shine like never before.
> it is the most "living" headphone i have ever heard. scary but i like it.. it has forward  vocal (sounds like the singer is singing private just for you, you can even tell the mood), nice bass detail with right amount of impact and nice high without getting any harsh to your ear. Trumpet, piano, drum and guitar sounds real with them. It does not have a perfect high end sounds technically, it just sounds different.


 
  
 Thanks xplosive.
 From the descriptions, it seems the ESW11 has the same characteristic as the other ATH wooden cans.
 The vocal is so lush and it has its own character.
 I think you may like the W3000ANV or W5000 then. If you have a chance, just give it a try...


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Folks
What's the story on the USB POWER OPTION? Does it replace the regular charger?


----------



## xplosive

boringer said:


> Thanks xplosive.
> From the descriptions, it seems the ESW11 has the same characteristic as the other ATH wooden cans.
> The vocal is so lush and it has its own character.
> I think you may like the W3000ANV or W5000 then. If you have a chance, just give it a try...


 
  
 Yes I really want to try the w3000anv, but it is very hard to find one..


----------



## Boringer

xplosive said:


> Yes I really want to try the w3000anv, but it is very hard to find one..


 
  
 I think the "H" store in STC might have it.
 I saw it once, but don't know whether they still have it now.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> Yes I really want to try the w3000anv, but it is very hard to find one..


 
 Last year I bought one from here.   Don't know if they still have it
  
 You may also try  Price Japan from who I bought my TH900.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> M8 (impedance 1, gain 2, bass +1, treble 0), 1/4 - 1/8 inch adapter, BTG 8 strand mini to mini, tu-05. Volume on M8 set to max. This is Centrance's recommendation for 'line out' (treble and bass settings personal preference). Try it and let us know how you like it! (Impedance of 1 is when the switch is to the far RIGHT).


 
 Thanks a lot for the advice.  Indeed the M8 used as a DAC between the AK100 and the TU-05 is brillant ! at least better than the DAC of the AK100.  
 But... it start to be quit cumbersone, and using a HiFiM8 just as a DAC is a pitty.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you boringer and bmichels for the links. I have tried them and the 3000anv simply gone. Really put more pressure on the Roxanne now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edited - Just found out that the roxanne impedance is 18 ohm.. i think it will get a lot of hiss from the tur06..


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards said:


> Hey Folks
> What's the story on the USB POWER OPTION? Does it replace the regular charger?


 
  
 to do something for all of us - if you wait just some days, i have all the parts here for a small external 2x USB to standard tu-05 charger port adaptor - will be around usd$10, easy to make, will post the results next weekend.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> Just found out that the roxanne impedance is 18 ohm.. i think it will get a lot of hiss from the tur06..


 
  
 Sinceit is a very efficient IEM, may be you don't need a TU-06 and right out of the RWAK will be fine... ?


----------



## xplosive

bmichels said:


> Sinceit is a very efficient IEM, may be you don't need a TU-06 and right out of the RWAK will be fine... ?


 
  
 yes it should. but so far the tur06 + ak100 makes my headphones sounds much better. hope it won't hiss too much..
 or maybe i will ask Shikada san to lower the gain on my tur.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> yes it should. but so far the tur06 + ak100 makes my headphones sounds much better. hope it won't hiss too much..
> or maybe i will ask Shikada san to lower the gain on my tur.


 
 YEP, this is why I asked to Shikada san to include 2 imput jacks in my TU-05:  0dB & -6 dB.  In fact the -6dB jack is connected with some resistors in serial..Simple.


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> to do something for all of us - if you wait just some days, i have all the parts here for a small external 2x USB to standard tu-05 charger port adaptor - will be around usd$10, easy to make, will post the results next weekend.




Thanks GG!


----------



## xplosive

wow that is one good idea bmichels.. you can also share your tu-05 for two. for now just wait and see..
  
 i am listening to my heaven II with tur06 and guess what, it does not make any hiss..


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> wow that is one good idea bmichels.. you can also share your tu-05 for two. for now just wait and see..
> 
> i am listening to my heaven II with tur06 and guess what, it does not make any hiss..


 
  
 did you had a chance to compare sound of  TU-05 and TUR-06 ?   I am still wondering if I should not have bought TUR-06 instead of TU-05 !!


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice.  Indeed the M8 used as a DAC between the AK100 and the TU-05 is brillant ! at least better than the DAC of the AK100.
> But... it start to be quit cumbersone, and using a HiFiM8 just as a DAC is a pitty.


 
  
 Yes, it's a bit cumbersome, but it makes my th900's sing beautifully. The 3003's, on the other hand, do great straight out of the m8. (Sort of) pocketable.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> Yes, it's a bit cumbersome, but it makes my th900's sing beautifully. The 3003's, on the other hand, do great straight out of the m8. (Sort of) pocketable.


 
  
 And is  RWAK100 > M8 > 3003  really better than  RWAK100 > 3003  ?


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> And is  RWAK100 > M8 > 3003  really better than  RWAK100 > 3003  ?


 
  
  
 I don't have an RWAK anymore. iPhone>m8>3003 is fantastic. But it is certainly a brick.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 08:
  
 thanks to the post of sam edwards about usb charging and to get the job done i started to build my long planned universal tu-05 charger and power supply interface:
  
 it is based on a dc/dc step up / step down converter, followed by a constant current stage and a voltage regulator stage:
  

  
 on the left you can see the combined dc/dc step up / step down converter board, cheap and available on ebay. while not super efficient it has the benefit that the output voltage is absolutely independent of the input voltage, which is a plus not only for charging li-ion batteries but also for the following constant current and voltage regulator stage to minimize dissipated heat.
  
 on the right you can see a prototype board with an usb connector, an additional connector as second input and the integrated regulators for constant current and voltage.
  
 in addition i added a bridge rectifier and a capacitor after the second input, so the board can be connected
  
 - to usb to use the usb +5v 500 mA
 - any DC voltage from about 2 to 30 volt
 - any AC voltage from about 1,5 to 22 volt
  
 an additional benefit of the bridge rectifier is that the second input is independent of the polarity!
  
 the prototype board is not fully assembled, some resistors, diodes and capacitors and the output connector are missing, but you can see how it looks and works.
  
 for the constant current regulator and the voltage regulator the LM317 can be used or as i did the LM350. i mounted the regulators with an additional aluminium piece for slightly better cooling.
  

  
 when finished the dc/dc converter board can be mounted above the prototype board, so the current flows from the input to the dc/dc converter board and then through the regulators.
  

  
 on the back of the prototype board you can see the really hardwired, but working connections between the components. at the moment i am looking for a good UV light and then will start designing and making my own custom pcbs as i did in the past.
  

  
 just an idea of how to build a complete module.
  
 how it works:
  
 - the input voltage of USB or of the second input is connected to the dc/dc converter. as the following stages need at least about 2 volt difference between input and output to work stable the dc/dc converter will be adjusted to about 12.5 to 13 volt.
  
 the output of the dc/dc converter is used to feed a constant current source based on the LM317:
  


 i calculated the resistor r1 for a constant current of about 350mA, so the TU-05 battery will be charged in about 8 hours AND the usb port will not be damaged because the current is within the limits of the usb 500mA plus some current for the dc/dc converter.
  
 it is also possible to provide a second resistor for about 700mA constant current and a switch to toggle between single and double usb port connection (when using one of these double usb power cables you find sometimes delivered with usb hard disk or dvd burners).
  
 the constant current source is needed because li-ion batteries have to be charged with contant current and constant voltage.
  
 for the constant voltage the output of the constant current source is then connected to a voltage regulator also build around the LM317 (and thanks a lot to the people having posted the schematics on internet!):
  
  

  
 The voltage regulator has to be adjusted to exactly 8.4 volt!
  
 The result is an universal charger and power supply interface for the tu-05 which can be used with any power source from 2 to 22 volt (AC) or 30 volt (DC) from solar panel to car battery or whatever, to run AND charge the tu-05, even with USB. just to mention this interface also replaces the car charger!


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 09:
  
 learning a lot these days. first of all i am now using the prototyping boards i always used in the past not only with soldering points but complete lines, it is much easier (at least for me) to build components without making mistakes, and so i have completely rebuild the different parts of the charger interface:
  

  
 bottom left you see the pcb prototyping boards i am now using, on the right the old one. also i now use solder with an diameter of 1mm instead of 0.5mm, you can solder much faster and so the components get not so hot while soldering.
  
 top left you see the different components of the charger and PSU interface, from left to right:
  
 - input for ac voltages with bridge rectifier and capacitor
 - USB input with capacitor
 - constant current stage
 - voltage regulator stage
  
 and top right the dc/dc step up / step down converter i use.
  
 best of all i have tested the different components (after some debugging and minor mistakes including damaging the usb port of one of my notebooks) and everything seems to work now.
  
 all components connected the input stages for both ac and usb are working as input for the dc/dc converter (the converter output adjusted to 13v), the constant current stage delivers about 350mA and the voltage regulator stages exactly 8.4v and 350mA when shortening the output.
  
 the only point i was not able to test is to use the components to run and charge the tu-05 as i have no complete tu-05 running at the moment.
  
 and here is the schematic (hopefully without any errors):
  

  
 so everybody now can run and charge his tu-05 even with USB.
  
 @Sam Edwards - hope this helps !


----------



## dangyuangan

I have it correctly next month. Have asked the price and await details and will update! scrolling down their website page I see it is the equivalent of $1070


----------



## GermanGuy

while writing this post the tu-05 battery pack is charged using an USB Power Pack (37 watt, 5 volt) using the charger and psu interface and everything is working as it should:
  

  
 the voltage of the battery pack is slowly increasing from the 7.8 volt it had when i started charging it, so the current is correctly limited. i readjusted the dc/dc converter to 12v output voltage so the current and voltage regulators are less hot as with 13 volt input before, the regulators and the dc/dc converter voltage regulators are more than warm but not really hot, everything can be touched.
  
 i am happy that everthing works because i have planned to use the same voltage regulator stages  placed directly near and for each tube for the filament / heater voltages.


----------



## GermanGuy

dangyuangan said:


> I have it correctly next month. Have asked the price and await details and will update! scrolling down their website page I see it is the equivalent of $1070


 

 so we can welcome and say hello  to a new tu-05 owner in the near future i assume ?!


----------



## GermanGuy

can wait to have a tu-05 to listen to music:
  
 as i accidently damaged the original tu-05 internal power supply board i am now waiting for test samples of the damaged japanese NJM IC's a german distributor was so friendly to order for me without any cost or the new boards from shikada san.
  
 got a nice email from shikada san as feedback of my planned completely battery driven and battery based power supply and also the offer for all the original parts to rebuild my exitisting tu-05 and the double mono version for the extended case i got. shikada san promised to do everything that i get the parts before christmas.
  
 in the meantime i am in the same situation as ianmedium when he had to send his amp back for repair.
  
 even the cayin ha-1a with the new NOS tubes does not come near to the sound quality and especially this airy and spacious presentation of the tu-05.
  
 i don just hope but i am pretty sure that there are a lot of improvements (if possible as the amp is that good) in the queue of shikada san for new releases of the tu-05 as i am working on this power path and a star topology for my tu-05 mods and shikada san responded "let's develop together" and mentioned that he also sees this as a point of further improvement.
  
 for my small part i can say that i am happy to give something back to our great community by sharing my thoughts here and with shikada san so hopefully some improvements find their way into new or enhanced products everybody here can buy.
  
 i find it absolutely great that shikada san is that open for ideas as possible startpoint for further improvements!


----------



## xplosive

@GG Thank you for all the hard work that you have made for this "community" GG! Really appreciate it!
 Hope you can listen to your tu-05 again asap..
  
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> did you had a chance to compare sound of  TU-05 and TUR-06 ?   I am still wondering if I should not have bought TUR-06 instead of TU-05 !!


 

 I have not got chance to hear the tu05. imo both of them have their pluses and minuses, you should get both type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. if i got the money i will get the tu-05.
  
 My tube tube rolling has started.
 my first one to try is the philips df96, I ve been using them for about 6 hours.
 There is still a microphonic sound at the back ground that really annoys me. hopefully it will be gone after 30 hours or so..
  
 My first impression (very early too) of the tube, they really made my tur06 become a bass monster.. it gets much more boomy than the sylvania one. it gives much power to the amp also. Everything gets louder.
 Overall sound though seems got bit more muffled especially the mid. Details still there but sounding is not as open and not as big as using the silvania tubes maybe because they are not fully settled in yet.. If you want a fun amp, much boomier bass and more impactful this tube definitely for you to try.


----------



## ianmedium

When you say microphonic is the noise similar to a ting ting sound or is it more like a rustling sound? If rustling then give it a few more hours as that may go away with some burn in, if it does not then the tube though tested well will not be a good one. Also, have you cleaned the pins? 

When I first started out on this I had a lot of noise, most of which went away when I cleaned the pins! If it is a ting ting noise then that is not microphonics. Some tubes have it, some don't, funnily enough some of the best sounding tubes I have have that tinging noise!

Your description of the tube though is odd to me. I have found this particular tube to be very transparent, especially in the mid range but perhaps as you say, it is early days, give them 20 hours and see what they are like then. I have found by that time the tube is going to tell you all of what it is going to do!

And once again GG, excellent work!


----------



## spkrs01

My TUR-06 should be arriving this afternoon, joining the TU-05! 
  
 Will try and gather some thoughts between the two and post the findings........................


----------



## holeout

Looking forward to your review on the TUR-06, really wonder how it will pair with the HD800. I need a portable amp for them


----------



## ianmedium

spkrs01 said:


> My TUR-06 should be arriving this afternoon, joining the TU-05!
> 
> Will try and gather some thoughts between the two and post the findings........................




Oh wonderful! I am just off to bed but thanks to time zones I should wake up to seeing your initial thoughts on both Gavin.


----------



## xplosive

ianmedium said:


> When you say microphonic is the noise similar to a ting ting sound or is it more like a rustling sound? If rustling then give it a few more hours as that may go away with some burn in, if it does not then the tube though tested well will not be a good one. Also, have you cleaned the pins?
> 
> When I first started out on this I had a lot of noise, most of which went away when I cleaned the pins! If it is a ting ting noise then that is not microphonics. Some tubes have it, some don't, funnily enough some of the best sounding tubes I have have that tinging noise!
> 
> ...


 

 it is not a ting sound, its more like a electric rustling sound. At first try there is quite loud rustling sound on the background but after a few minutes play they started to going away.. but a little rustling noise still there.  If the noise is not going away after a few hours i will try to clean the pin again. or i will try the 2nd set out..
  
 i just knew that tube rolling need a lot of patience, i already missed my tur+silvania tube sounds now..


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh yeah, rustling, then first give the pins a clean, if that does not sort it out then let them burn in for about twenty hours. In my experience if the rustling goes on after that then its not going away so replace the tubes. But first go through the first few steps I mention.


----------



## GermanGuy

holeout said:


> Looking forward to your review on the TUR-06, really wonder how it will pair with the HD800. I need a portable amp for them


 

 in my email exchange with shikada san i also mentioned the hd800 and shikada san answered, that he can provide custom made (but very expensive) special core output transformers for the tu-05 to drive the hd800, so maybe this is also an option.
  
 as posted i found two nice and relatively small output transformers that could be used with the hd800 fitting the specs of the tu-05, i think i will connect and test them during the weekend rebuilding my at the moment really desktop version of the tu-05 (all the different components unconnected on my desktop and without power for the led's due to the partly damaged internal psu board), but i have a new aluminium base to mount and assemble components for test purposes.


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> I have not got chance to hear the tu05. imo both of them have their pluses and minuses, you should get both type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 three or four times i spent some hours using an absolutely new tube combo for the tu-05 and then listening to the tubes from the first minute for some hours to hear the changes in sound, and with all tube sets bass was somewhat pronounced at first, but from hour to hour the sound opened, bass got leaner and the overall sound much cleaner, airy, soundstage wider. i would really give them some time to burn in.


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> it is not a ting sound, its more like a electric rustling sound. At first try there is quite loud rustling sound on the background but after a few minutes play they started to going away.. but a little rustling noise still there.  If the noise is not going away after a few hours i will try to clean the pin again. or i will try the 2nd set out..
> 
> i just knew that tube rolling need a lot of patience, i already missed my tur+silvania tube sounds now..


 

 any actice computer or other active electronic device nearby ?


----------



## GermanGuy

spkrs01 said:


> My TUR-06 should be arriving this afternoon, joining the TU-05!
> 
> Will try and gather some thoughts between the two and post the findings........................


 

 can't wait to read your results, a comparison of this two amps is something i think everybody here is interested in!


----------



## nk77

Indeed.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you Ian for the tips. I ll try them for sure.
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> any actice computer or other active electronic device nearby ?


  
  
  
 @GG There is no any electronic device nearby GG.
  
 Oh well i just have to wait and see.
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> can't wait to read your results, a comparison of this two amps is something i think everybody here is interested in!


 

 +1


----------



## GermanGuy

i can't believe, but after joining head-fi on April, 2013 this now is really my post #1000, and i am happy that it is in this group and thread.
  
  
 P.S. i coudn't resist to quote my post  "how everything started"
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> as time goes by - reading this thread i just recalled how everything started. i originally joined head-fi after by chance i bought a final audio design piano forte viii at the this years high end fair in munich. soon after that i had the problem that none of my amps seemed to fit the requirements or give me the sound experience i was expecting, so i joined the final audio appreciation thread and asked for a recommendation for an excellent amp. soundfreaq wrote a nice welcome message and asked another member with greater experience to answer my question. i got the recommendation to have a look at the analog2paper tu-05 by someone with the alias 'ianmedium' !!!
> 
> (cannot send him enough thank you's for that)
> 
> ...


----------



## xplosive

Congrats for the 1000+ post GG. you are simply an awesome German Guy


----------



## GermanGuy

Thanks a lot!


----------



## smial1966

Yes, hearty congratulations! 
  
 Please continue to inspire and amaze us all with your ingenious audio engineering projects.
  
 Cheers,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Andy.


----------



## holeout

germanguy said:


> in my email exchange with shikada san i also mentioned the hd800 and shikada san answered, that he can provide custom made (but very expensive) special core output transformers for the tu-05 to drive the hd800, so maybe this is also an option.
> 
> as posted i found two nice and relatively small output transformers that could be used with the hd800 fitting the specs of the tu-05, i think i will connect and test them during the weekend rebuilding my at the moment really desktop version of the tu-05 (all the different components unconnected on my desktop and without power for the led's due to the partly damaged internal psu board), but i have a new aluminium base to mount and assemble components for test purposes.


 
  
 Thanks GG, since my 05 is still under production I'll contact Shikada-san to see if this is an option. I'm getting spoilt by the ALO Studio 6 driving the HD800, a truly magnificent pairing. Will report back on response.


----------



## ianmedium

Congratulations on your thousandth post GG, my word what a valuable member you have become inspiring us all with your inventiveness and kindness.


----------



## GermanGuy

smial1966 said:


> Yes, hearty congratulations!
> 
> Please continue to inspire and amaze us all with your ingenious audio engineering projects.
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes, and let's forget whatever was, have removed you from my blocklist!


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> yes, and let's forget whatever was, have removed you from my blocklist!




See, this amp brings us zen as well as sonics!


----------



## smial1966

Many thanks GG. I now feel a proper member of this threads community again.

Your ingenuity and resourcefulness sourcing audio parts astounds me, so keep up the great work as we all enjoy reading your modders diary.




germanguy said:


> yes, and let's forget whatever was, have removed you from my blocklist!


----------



## spkrs01

Had the TUR-06 running for about 5 hours and brief thoughts are the TUR-06 is a far more traditional tube sounding amp
  
 - good sense of immediacy with main images fleshing out very nicely
 - nice ethereal presentation of the highs
 - bold prodigious bass with emphasis in the mid and upper bass giving warmth to the signature 
 - not so high in detail retrieval but very tuneful and euphonic
 - mids are very sweet
- vocals takes center stage, with very good portrayal of nuances and micro details
- soundstaging is very wide but seemed stretched and slightly unrealistic, depth is well portrayed
  
 Please read the above with a pinch of salt! Will try and make direct comparisons with the TU-05 in the coming weeks, when the TUR-06 has fully settled. 
  
With the current USD/JPY exchange rate, I highly recommend the TUR-06.......................................


----------



## bmichels

spkrs01 said:


> Had the TUR-06 running for about 5 hours and brief thoughts are the TUR-06 is a far more traditional tube sounding amp
> 
> - good sense of immediacy with main images fleshing out very nicely
> - nice ethereal presentation of the highs
> ...


 
  
  
 UBER cable  AND UBER  IC between AK & TUR ?


----------



## xplosive

@spkrs01 That is my dream rigs, rwak100-s + uber interconnects. Sound must be incredibly clear and beautiful.
 after the tube settled in the sound will be much much better. it took about 3 charge cycle on my amp.
  
 Last night instead change to my 2nd phillip set, i try my other tubes on the tur, first one is the telefunken df96. I think the tur has the biggest stage when using this tubes. Rustling and tinging sound is gone after just few minutes listening. they also make my ath sound like an open cans.. which i don't like. the sound is too light for my taste. there are some refinement but overall it simply just too linear across all frequencies. the mid gone back. and the bass is become very light.. After two hour or so of listening i just got bored and try my other tube which is the radio technique it4. The tubes doesn't make any noise at all. interesting.. the sounding is pretty much like the philips. the bass bit less than the philips. mid also sent back a little further than the philips.
  
 Then I decided to use the philips for the tur for the next couple of weeks.  I use the 2nd set and the little rustling noise still there. oh well i think it just need more time to settled in than my other tubes. Maybe it is the tur06 bug that Shikada mention on the a2p facebook. low freq distortion.. he already fix the problem on the tur-6 #5 and #8.
  
 to sum up purely based on my opinion only:
 vocal: silvania > philips > rt > telefunken
 bass: philips > silvania > rt > telefunken
 instruments reproduction: philips > silvania > telefunken > rt. note: piano sound on philips are simply amazing!!!
 staging: telefunken > silvania > philips > rt
  
 Overall the silvania tube still my favorite.
  
 Have a nice weekends guys!
  
 p.s: i tried mixing the tube like silvania and the rt. but it is not a good idea since it get imbalance depends on the recordings.


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> so everybody now can run and charge his tu-05 even with USB.
> 
> @Sam Edwards - hope this helps !


 
 Hey GG,
 Are you suggesting that I build a new power supply board for my TU-05? I'm sure I don't have your mad skills, Brother. It's unbelievable the things you accomplish. Where did you go to school? 
 Do you think there's any impact on the sound? I guess you can't test it in the TU-05 until you get yours fixed. 
 Do you think that Shikada San would build mine with your schematic for the power? He says my unit is delayed.


----------



## GermanGuy

no, i don't. what i posted is only an universal charger and psu interface to charge the tu-05 with usb or any external power supply unit, whether AC or DC! this unit replaces the car charger delivered with the tu-05.
  
 p.s.. i went to a normal public (but excellent) german high school with special focus on and divisions for languages (ancient greece, ancient latin, hebrew, russian, english, french, german language) and science (physics, chemistry, biology, mathematics) and a lot of working groups and extra courses like religion, philosophy, photography, theater, sports (skipped that), computing / programming before studying experimental nuclear physics.


----------



## smial1966

GermanGuy,
  
 Having the ability to charge the tu-05 via a USB port or other sources would be wonderful, as the only thing that bothers me about the amplifier is it's quirky and cumbersome charger.  
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> no, i don't. what i posted is only an universal charger and psu interface to charge the tu-05 with usb or any external power supply unit, whether AC or DC!
> 
> p.s.. i went to a normal public (but excellent) german high school with special focus and divisions for languages (ancient greece, ancient latin, hebrew, russian, english, french, german language) and science (physics, chemistry, biology, mathematics) and a lot of working groups and extra courses like religion, philosophy, photography, theater, sports (skipped that), computing before studying experimental nuclear physics.


----------



## GermanGuy

agree - have just the same opinion. i would say it this way - shikada san spends all his effort and all his competence in developing best of best portable amps and that is what counts.
  
 for my charger interface - it's running, i successfully charged my tu-05 battery pack, but some finetuning needed (low drop voltage regulators and maybe a discrete constant current stage, too much energy wasted at the moment), but as i share and send all my results, schematics or pcb layouts to shikada san to be freely used by him if he wants, maybe in the future this will be a standard product or part you can order.


----------



## GermanGuy

another solution to charge and run the tu-05:
  
 while you can not use this solution to run the tu-05 connected to an usb port, this solution itself is complete and provides additional battery power for the tu-05.
  
 for this solution you need an usb battey pack with additional 12v output like this one i am using:
  
 http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/251166/Tecxus-Mobiler-Zusatzakku-TP-10000-LiPo-10000-mAh-17250-powerBank-TP-10000-Mobile-Stromversorgung-Zusatzakku-Energier?ref=list
  

  


Spoiler: Read more:




  
 it provides two USB 5v 2100mA outputs and in addition an output with 9v or 12v 2100 mA and comes with lots of adapters. it can be charged while beeing used.
  
 the 12v output is what is needed for the tu-05 car charger.
  
 i think this is a similar one that can be found on amazon:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/EZOPower-10000mAh-Rechargable-Protective-10-1Tablet/dp/tech-data/B00AFSOH8I/ref=de_a_smtd
  
 the easiest solution is to connect a fitting connector instead of the car connector that is provided with the car charger or as i did to have everything somewhat smaller, to extract the car charger pcb board and mount it using a new, smaller case:
  
 here you see the car charger internal pcb board:
  

  

  
 in general it is enough to provide a new input connector that fits the output jack of the usb power pack:
  

  
 i used some red shrink-on tube to visually see that this is the input connector.
  
 as i had no small case i made one out of a piece of plastic (tupperware):
  

  
 here you see the pcb mounted with some superglue around the led and the cables:
  

  
 case closed with superglue:
  

  
 and here with some strong tape around (of course looking somewhat improvised):
  



   
this is the complete set to charge and run both the external usb power pack and the tu-05:

  

  
 so while it is not possible to directly run and charge the tu-05 with usb power, i think it nevertheless is very usefull as it provides additional power for the tu-05 when on the road, you can not only charge and run the tu-05 but also your mobile phone, tablet and any device with usb, 9v or 12v input, it's real portable (and much easier to modify only the car charger than building the usb charger interface i posted before).
  
 Short note: be very careful and check the right polarity of the new connectors. btw, i have tested everthing and it works!


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 10:
  
 in parallel of thinking about the best power supply i also did some work on how to arrange all the components to have a full double mono star topology of the power and signal paths.
  
 to achive this and also to minimize the influence of the power consumption of one tube to the other tubes, it is important to connect power BETWEEN DF91 and DL 92 and not at the end after the DL92.
  
 and to have a star topology of the power paths in general independent of using one power supply for all tubes or for left / right channel or for each tube separately the tubes have to be positioned in a different way:
  
     DF91        DL92     - left
  
            Power
  
     DF91        DL92     - right
  
 to really implement and test this i made a modular tube base to learn more about the real implementation, placement of electronic components, separating and separated layers for input signal path, anode voltage, led voltage, filament / heater voltage, output signal path.
  


Spoiler: Read more:



for easier drilling and shaping i made the prototype tube section out of pertinax prototyping boards where also components can be placed and soldered:
  

  
 here you see the new arrangement of the tubes and tube sockets to provide a star topology for the power paths and additional pcbs for the next layers::
  

  
 the orientation of the tube sockets is as you can see on the picture above so that most of the pins for filament / heater power are oriented / placed in the center / middle of the pcb to have this power path as short as possible.
  
 first layer with the tube sockets mounted:
  

  
 at the moment i think of using this first layer for the filament / heater voltage. the tube sockets are NOS german ceramic ones, hart plated gold contacts, a tunnel in the middle that can be used for the led's, and even providing the possibility of mounting metal shields for the tubes.
  
 second layer:
  

  
 at the moment i think of using this layer for the eletronic parts and components, i.e. the signal paths.
  
 third layer:
  

  
 at the moment i am thinking of using the third layer for the anode voltage and anode voltage stabilisation.
  
 the center hole for a thick ground line is missing and not drilled at the moment
  
 as can be seen the led's to illuminate the tubes can be inserted through the middle hole and channel provided by the tube sockets, so it is much easier to change the led's and so the color of the light. and of course the led power path so is also separated.
  
 everything mounted together:
  

  

  

  
 and here with tubes (but inserted differently than posted above):
  

  


   


  
 don't know if this is the final arrangement for the layers, and if the space on the pcbs on the left and right is not needed, i will cut the pcbs later.
  
 this will be my first complete rebuild of a tu-05!


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> while you can not use this solution to run the tu-05 with external (battery) power, this solution itself is complete and provides additional battery power for the tu-05.


 
 Hey GG,
 Can you explain this? If one buys/makes this solution, what are the exact limitations? 
 Thanks,
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

the limitation is that you can not directly use an usb port to run or charge the amp. the benefit is that it is easy to make and adds extra battery power.  and thanks for your question, i just saw there was a severe error writing external power instead of usb. so the correct sentence is:
  
 while you can not use this solution to run or charge the tu-05 connected to an usb port, this solution itself is complete and provides additional battery power for the tu-05.
  
 btw 1, i just find it more compact and much nicer than this car power jack and connector.
  
 btw 2, one could even directly connect the power supply unit of this set to the charger adapter, but you have to use the batterypack in between because the jacks are not compatible for a direct connection.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 10a:
  
 this is the tube section for the extended tu-05 case:
  

  
 the positions of both tubes and the socket pins are optimized for the double mono design and short power paths, the components can directly be soldered.
  


Spoiler: More pictures:


----------



## woodcans

I think it's time for you to change your handle from GermanGuy to GermanGenius.

Has anyone else noticed a piercing hiss (for lack of a better term), when a metal object contacts the case, or the case is grounded? It seems to only happen on the left channel, on my unit. Easily avoidable, and I only noticed it by accent, but I am curious.


----------



## ianmedium

Holy Smokes GG, as WC says, German Genius is a better nome de plume!

WC, I just tried this on mine as I have just changed the 3S4 stage to the vintage Ken Rad's and did not experience what you have experienced. I wonder if GG might have an idea as he is our resident "Boffin" ( And for those who were not born British of a certain era as this old fart was here is the wiki explaining "Boffin", I think it fits our GG to a "T"!...... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boffin )!


----------



## GermanGuy

woodcans said:


> I think it's time for you to change your handle from GermanGuy to GermanGenious.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a piercing hiss (for lack of a better term), when a metal object contacts the case, or the case is grounded? It seems to only happen on the left channel, on my unit. Easily avoidable, and I only noticed it by accent, but I am curious.



 


interesting, have to think about. some questions:

- don't understand how this sound sounds
- any metal object or a special one
- maybe a magnetized metal object
- are you sure your ground is really ground.
- does this happen without signal and input cables, volume turned down to zero

the first crystal radios just worked by connecting one side to real ground and the other to an antenna of fitting length.

you can be an antenna when touching a grounded but not shielded device.

is your input cable a coax type and the inner wire the right but the outer wire the left channel?

....


----------



## GermanGuy

forgot to mention static electricity, sounds very similar!


----------



## xplosive

Spend most of the day on cleaning the tubes and do some tube rolling on the tur06. After two charge cycle df96 phillips is the clear winner! it provides more power, and most dynamic sounding. mid high low are sound incredible with this tube. Sound opening up beautifully better than the silvania now. Highly recommend for tur06 owner.
 Other tube tested: telefunken df96, silvania it4, and radio technique 1t4.
 The little noise on the background still  there but get less annoying. imo the problem is the df96 tube are more sensitive than the 1t4. No noise problem on the 1t4 tubes only on df96 tubes.
  
 note: noise only heard on headphones with less than 90 ohm impedance.


----------



## GermanGuy

how did you clean the tube pins?

noise only heard on headphones with less than 90 ohm impedance? maybe only on headphones with high sensitivity?


----------



## xplosive

I use toothbrush, astonish paste, alcohol 95%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 yes noise only heard on low impedance headphones but only when i uses df96 tubes. on 1t4 tubes there is no noise even on my sensitive iem.


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> woodcans said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for you to change your handle from GermanGuy to GermanGenious.
> ...


 
  
 Very high frequency burst that hurts the eardrum.
  
 Has only happened when the metal object (seemingly any metal object) was in my hand. Ground related?
  
 The objects were not magnetized.
  
 I am not sure my ground is really ground.
  
 Don't know about the volume knob. Has only happened twice, but when it happened the sound of the pierce was of much higher volume than I ever listen. (And sometimes I do listen loud).
  
 I can't answer your last question, my input is an 8 strand BTG cable and I don't know how it's wired. I can probably find out if necessary.
  
 Thanks GG!


----------



## GermanGuy

ok, if it is only the left channel and the sound appears when touching the amp the only reason i could think of would be that not know how the left input channel or something else of the left channel has contact to the housing ?!


----------



## woodcans

That sounds pretty reasonable. If I get the courage, I will take off the side panels.


----------



## Boringer

germanguy said:


> i can't believe, but after joining head-fi on April, 2013 this now is really my post #1000, and i am happy that it is in this group and thread.


 
  
 Congratz GG...


----------



## Boringer

Guys, there's a nice write up of TU-05 on Headfonia : http://www.headfonia.com/analog-squared-paper-tu-05/


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Boringer, just posted the link on the ASP Facebook page. One thing I think I might add that explains the grain he hears with the LCD X is that I find grain on my LCD 2's as well. I don't experience grain on any other headphone including my ultra revealing ER4S's.

I wonder if it is the cleanness of the amp revealing a sonic signature in the Audeze's that other amps do not show, especially solid state amps. 

I understand what he means about bass depth though. That is not an issue for me as I am not a deep bass person, more a texture bass one. It does not surprise me he finds the 900's a great pairing in that respect as they have substantial bass and probably balance out more with this amp than any other.

Excellent honest review though I thought.


----------



## xplosive

I always like Mike's review. I think he would like the tur06 better


----------



## ianmedium

I think your right. I think he did a great job. I wonder if he reads this forum as i truly think the grain is the Audeze's doing.


----------



## xplosive

Yes a2p amp is very revealing. I even love the hiss that the amp making. It really shows how sensitive the amp really is.
 For now I really don't care to find about other dap as source or other amp to replace the tur06. now my goals is just to find a pair of great headphone to match this set.. still thinking to upgrade my ak100 to rwak100-s though.. but lack of dsd format is just a big no for me.


----------



## Boringer

It's not often I see Mike get so impressed on a product.
 I believe TU-05 really tickles his excitement.
  
 Quote:


ianmedium said:


> I think your right. I think he did a great job. I wonder if he reads this forum as i truly think the grain is the Audeze's doing.


 
  
 Ian, may be you can ask him on his FB or blog.
 It's interesting to see his opinion about it. Thanks.


----------



## Boringer

xplosive said:


> For now I really don't care to find about other dap as source or other amp to replace the tur06. now my goals is just to find a pair of great headphone to match this set.. still thinking to upgrade my ak100 to rwak100-s though.. but lack of dsd format is just a big no for me.


 
  
 How about the AK-120 or RWAK-120S..


----------



## ianmedium

boringer said:


> Ian, may be you can ask him on his FB or blog.
> It's interesting to see his opinion about it. Thanks.




I followed the link to his FB page but it came up as not existing, if you have a link that would be great. I am really glad he enjoyed it.


----------



## xplosive

I never use ak100 without amp. Never like its direct sound.. sounds too light for me.. just like Mike's impression on ak100.
 But i love ak100+amp.. especially with tur06. I am not sure if ak120 + tur06 will give much better sounding though..


----------



## Boringer

ianmedium said:


> I followed the link to his FB page but it came up as not existing, if you have a link that would be great. I am really glad he enjoyed it.


 
  
 Hi Ian, may be you can try these :
 - Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/headfonia
 - Blog : http://www.headfonia.com/analog-squared-paper-tu-05/


----------



## Boringer

xplosive said:


> I never use ak100 without amp. Never like its direct sound.. sounds too light for me.. just like Mike's impression on ak100.
> But i love ak100+amp.. especially with tur06. I am not sure if ak120 + tur06 will give much better sounding though..


 
  
 Well noted.
 I think if you like the AK100+amp, perhaps you may love the AK120+amp, as I do.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Thanks Boringer, just posted the link on the ASP Facebook page. One thing I think I might add that explains the grain he hears with the LCD X is that I find grain on my LCD 2's as well. I don't experience grain on any other headphone including my ultra revealing ER4S's.
> 
> I wonder if it is the cleanness of the amp revealing a sonic signature in the Audeze's that other amps do not show, especially solid state amps.
> 
> ...




I think you may be right Ian, with my 900's there is no 'mellow' or 'grain' whatsoever in describing its sound. Quite the opposite, in fact. Which is part of the reason I love the combo.


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> I think you may be right Ian, with my 900's there is no 'mellow' or 'grain' whatsoever in describing its sound. Quite the opposite, in fact. Which is part of the reason I love the combo.




Yeah, I have done extensive listening with the LCD's and to be honest I do not enjoy them anymore due to that grain and to be honest darkness which I think is the mellow. I tried the LCD3's a while back with the amp and though a bit cleaner it still had that grain.

My T5P's are probably a bit "light" for mosts tastes but I am happy to trade bass depth for texture and they are very fast clean sounding headphones so if there were grain in the amp these would expose it.

I must try the 900's one day or perhaps the big JVC's but to be honest with the PF's which give more depth of bass and the T5P's which are just luscious sounding with this amp I am in not too much of a hurry (probably because if I heard the 900's I would want them ).

I popped the mil-spec Ken-Rad 3S4's in at the weekend and am loving the detail retrieval into the mix they bring to the table in collaboration with the Brimars. Not a bass lovers combination but if you like texture it is wonderful, they lift veils previously not thought there off the sonic landscape. Our old friend Nick Drake especially is wonderful with this combo!


----------



## awry

germanguy said:


> another solution to charge and run the tu-05:
> 
> while you can not use this solution to run the tu-05 connected to an usb port, this solution itself is complete and provides additional battery power for the tu-05.
> 
> ...


 
 People like you make me feel like i'm a waste of oxygen. Damn impressive.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 11:
  
 got a lot of parts and components today, so i was able to start assembling the double mono tube section for my extended tu-05 case:
  
 to get everything as compact as possible, i used different tube sockets with aluminium holders, drilled the needed holes into some copper plated pertinax and some tube prototyping boards and to get it really thin embedded the aluminium tube holders into the copper plated pertinax piece and used rivets to mount the tube holders:
  

  


Spoiler: Read more:



i then used superglue to mount the tube sockets. also here the orientation of the tube socket pins is optimized to connect the power lines as short as possible:
  

  
 here you see also the board for the second layer (signal input / output) after having finished the first layer (tube filament / heater power):
  

  
 this is a fancy material, black, consistency like rubber, made out of ferrite, so absorbing high frequencies and dampening rf interferences i will use to shield the tube sockets and electronic parts:
  

  
 this is the back with the mounting screws for the next layers:
  

  
 i positioned the screws to mount the tu-05 tube panel just opposite to the original design, so it is very easy to remove the tu-05 tube panel because the nuts are outside:
  

  
 This is the assembled first layer for the tube filament / heater power lines and electronic components, pin 4 and  5 of the df91 tube sockets are connected to be compatible with the df97 tubes:
  
  

  
 wires from left to right:
  
 - green-yellow - power for the second part of the dl92 heater (pin 1 - for powersave or 1s4 compatibility switched off) left channel
 - blue and nearly not to see brown - ground and power - left channel
 - in the middle - green-yellow - protective ground (shielding of wires and components)
 - blue and brown -  ground and power - right channel
 - green-yellow - power for the second part of the dl92 heater (pin 1 - for powersave or 1s4 compatibility switched off) right channel
  
 here you see the finalized filament / heater layer with the tube prototyping board for the audio in/out layer mounted:
  

  
 the benefit of this design is that all the power lines are always in a right angle to the signal lines, so minimizing crosstalk, interferences, inductance:
  

  
 and here with the tu-05 tube panel mounted:
  

  

  

  

  
 the benefit of the ceramic tube sockets i use here is that due to the round holes for the tube pins it is not possible to damage the tube socket contacts when plugging a tube in:
  



  
 the wires of the power lines are very interesting and cut out of a three wire cable originally desigend as power cable, 1.5mm x mm,  ofc copper, AND each wire itself shielded by a layer of ferrite, so all the power wires are self absorbing high frequencies, whether induced or transmitted! i have choosen this wires to absorb or dampen higher frequencies possibly emitted or part of the voltages of the internal switching power supply board(s).
  
 next steps will be to assemble the audio input / output layer and all the electronic parts, resistors, capacitors on the second layer
  
 here you can see in addition the third layer board for the anode voltage connections and parts / components:


----------



## GermanGuy

awry said:


> People like you make me feel like i'm a waste of oxygen. Damn impressive.


 

 thanks a lot for the "damn impressive". to comment the first sentence -  am sure that nobody is a waste of oxygen (okay, it  is part of your compliment) - if you knew all the areas where i have a big lack of competence, for example ................... ....... ............... ............................ .......... ................. ................. ................... ........... ................... ...................... ............................ .......... ................. ................. ................... .................... .......... ................ ...... ............................ .......... ................. ................. ................... .....................  ......... .................. ....   .......... ................. ........... ...... ............... .... .............................. ...... ............... ...........................   . .......... ......... ........ ................. ....... ............ ......... .................... ...................... ............................ .......... ................. ......  ........... ............  ....... ....................... ....... ...................... ............................ .......... ................. ................. ................... ............ ....... ........... ......................    .......... ................. ..........  ....... ................... ........... (censored by poster), you would not feel this way.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my goodness GG, you are doing an exquisite job of work with this, it looks all so thoughtfully and professionally done, well done you!


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot!


----------



## smial1966

I agree. GG your work is meticulous and so neat it really does look like a professional build. 
  
 The modders diary with it's excellent photo's and clear descriptions is a real treat to read.
  
 Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Oh my goodness GG, you are doing an exquisite job of work with this, it looks all so thoughtfully and professionally done, well done you!


----------



## sidrpm

Just had an update from Facebook. The prices for these amps will be increasing starting tomorrow.


----------



## awry

sidrpm said:


> Just had an update from Facebook. The prices for these amps will be increasing starting tomorrow.


 
 Crap. i just placed an order yesterday and they haven't sent me the invoice. Bet it'll be the new pricing. Any idea what the new pricing is gonna be?


----------



## sidrpm

awry said:


> Crap. i just placed an order yesterday and they haven't sent me the invoice. Bet it'll be the new pricing. Any idea what the new pricing is gonna be?


 
 No idea. However Shikada-san is extremely honest and fair, so I am sure he can resolve your situation. 
  
 I just hope the price increase will be minor, as I am demo-ing the 2 amps for the first time on Friday at The Mook Headphone festival here. Crossed fingers.


----------



## xplosive

Tur06 new price is 69000 yen. And there is new option for high quality cap 3000 yen. Tube set 4000 yen. Leather case is 25000 yen now. Price for the tu-05 is still the same.


----------



## smial1966

Where did you obtain the new prices from? Just curious as of 18:27 GMT the Analog Squared website tu-06 page still has the old pricing displayed.

Thanks. 



xplosive said:


> Tur06 new price is 69000 yen. And there is new option for high quality cap 3000 yen. Tube set 4000 yen. Leather case is 25000 yen now. Price for the tu-05 is still the same.


----------



## GermanGuy

smial1966 said:


> Where did you obtain the new prices from? Just curious as of 18:27 GMT the Analog Squared website tu-06 page still has the old pricing displayed.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 just checked the website, the high quality transformer option is new for me, the high quality capacitor option was available when i ordered my tu-05 with that option. if you don't see new prices, you may have to clean your browser cache.


----------



## GermanGuy

a lot of new parts arrived today:
  

  
 this includes a set to make custom pcb boards, two sets of small input transformers i want to test, a lot of ferrite cores and pearls, capacitors, high precision resistors, lots of voltage regulators and small heat sinks, inductivities, high precision small potentiometers, an additional alps input potentiometer, diodes, solder, 3.5mm input jacks.


----------



## smial1966

The tu-06 webpage now displays the revised pricing. 

GG perhaps your tu-05 remodelling has inspired the designer to offer a higher quality transformer as an option?!?




germanguy said:


> just checked the website, the high quality transformer option is new for me, the high quality capacitor option was available when i ordered my tu-05 with that option. if you don't see new prices, you may have to clean your browser cache.


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, ordered some additional parts this week to develop a demagnitizer-degauss unit that can be used externally or integrated in the amps case (desktop build) to demagnetize the output transformers. 

instead of building a dedicated signal unit i used AUDACITY to generate and save the needed signal tracks as mp3.

so to implement this feature i will also provide a sandisk sansa clip+ as input unit for the needed burst signals for the demagnetizer and additional test signals or tracks for example needed for tube burn-in.

to use this features i will also provide two additional settings of the output impedance switch, 

- one setting connecting the output transformers to the degauss unit while disconnecting the output tubes from the output transformers connecting them to resistors instead

- one setting connecting the output to dummy load resistors, so tube burn-in is possible without a headphone plugged in.


----------



## GermanGuy

smial1966 said:


> The tu-06 webpage now displays the revised pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> GG perhaps your tu-05 remodelling has inspired the designer to offer a higher quality transformer as an option?!?



 


on the website i found the output transformers used for the tu-05 also an improved version was offered, but do not know which transformers shikada san provides when choosing this option.


----------



## GermanGuy

to drill needed holes i use this sophisticated proxxon drill stand:
  

  
  
 up to now i was missing a machine vice as universal and adjustable as the proxxon drill stand until yesterday this new vice arrived:
  

  
 it has a maximum how to say opening width of 148mm, can be rotated, bent and moved left and right, really universal. it has a special construction so it also can hold tubes, rounded or other parts. what is not shown in the picture is that the overall length is nearly 30cm, its weight is 10 Kilogramm!


----------



## woodcans

Custom PCB's?!?!? You are *HARDCORE*.


----------



## GermanGuy

oh no, i also made custom pcbs in the past, this does not mean that after having designed a pcb i will make all of them at home, usually i will send the design to a company to get the pcbs, but sometimes you need a small board, for example for the voltage regulators, even saturday night, so its nice to have everything in place.
  
 the main point for this decision is that all the mistakes you make when directly building an amp can be avoided by designing a pcb based on a schematic, because then you can check the whole design before soldering anything and wasting components.
  
 but i agree -  i try to do things the best way, even if that means to make my own pcbs for just 5 boards.


----------



## GermanGuy

a great day today:
  
 first of all the last ordered parts (12 tube sockets) arrived today, but much more important the 2 japanese NJRC IC's to repair the LED power of the original tu-05 internal power supply board arrived from the german distribution beeing so friendly to send them to me without any cost
  
 and best of all starting today i have 30 days of holiday to eat, sleep and building amps!
  
 today i reanimated the original tu-05 because missing high quality music so much so now enyoing LA FOLIA DE SPAGNA while typing:
  

  
 btw,as posted before i found this small, very cheap and now must say really good sounding output transformers:
  

  
 http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/516104/IZ-1892-4-16-Audio-Transformer;jsessionid=C1E92DDE80BB2EF0920F5DB93775EF48.ASTPCEN22?ref=list
  
 they have a lot of possible primary and secondary impedance settings and are only about 6 Euros per piece. they have no gap, so no SE output transformers, but the tu-05 DC current floating is rather small so let's wait and test. this output transformers are the reason i started thinking about a degauss unit, because if this output transformers are worth to be integrated it should be easy to demagnetize them from time to time. and as they have no gap, they should have a higher inductance and possibly a better bass response.


----------



## GermanGuy

seems to be an output transformer day. at the moment i am listening to LA FOLIA DE SPAGNA with my HD800:
  

  
  
 i use this output transformers i found on ebay:
  

  
 http://www.ebay.de/itm/161142976842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
  
 these are SE output transformers with primary 4k impedance but rather high 125, 250,500 ohm secondary impedance so ideally fitting the needs to connect high impedance headphones.
  
 have connected them with 250 ohm secondary impedance to the HD800 at the moment.
  
 just wanted to write that i miss soundstage depth, some sparkle and bite, sound would be somewhat muffled when i noticed that i had inserted just some tubes lying around (philips df96 and philco 3s4), soi plugged in my burnt in RFT DF97 / PHILCO 1S4 dream set, and what a difference!
  
 the HD800 is absolutely homogenous sounding, nothing wired or artifical, really relaxing and beautiful, also the soundstage presentation is very realistic, not overblown or wired, the headphone has bass, nice highs, soft, precise, ..... will definetely integrate this transformers in one of my builds (what a great buy for just 30 Euros a piece)!
  
 if you connect the hd800 to 125 ohm secondary impedance, the sound is how to say more hd800 like, you get more bite, highs, impact while slightly less warm and relaxing sounding, very realistic, great for active listening!


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 12:
  
 my goal for this weekend was to definety build something i can listen to, but noticed, that i had only very good but large capacitors not fitting into my double mono build i had started with.
  
 so i disassembled everything and tried to build a double mono tube section only using the tube sockets as soldering points while using the copper plated pertinax piece as ground plane (and of course some superglue to mount the different components).
  
 here is the result after having assembled all parts, of course looking somewhat improvised as i used the used parts of my last build:
  

  
 nevertheless i tried to separate signal and power lines as good as possible and also wanted to learn something about how to make a tube section where it is easy and clear how to connect all the signal and power lines later.
  


Spoiler: Read more:



to manage this i arranged all input and output lines in a right angle to the pcb to later solder them to a backplane:
  

  
 here you see the tube section after the backplane was mounted, providing small holes for all the wires:
  

  
 and here after all wires were soldered to the backplane:
  

  
 a problem of my last build was that all the power lines were on the same side resulting in problems placing some of the components, i avoided this here by symmetrically building left and right tube section, so the power lines are top right on the right tube section.
  
 top left and bottom right are the connetions for the output transformers (the anode voltage connection is on the bottom side for both channels), bottom left and top right are the filament / heater, bias voltage and ground lines, in the middle are the left and right signal and ground lines.
  
 as i had no white led's i used combined green/red leds with a small adaptor board for the wires. i will build a small led interface so that i can adjust the color from green, yellow, orange to red whenever i want.
  



  
 here you can see how the tube section fits into the extended tu-05 case:
  

  
 there will be enough space left to mount two internal power supply boards (you can mount two boards by rotating one of them by 180 degrees).
  
 so let's cross the fingers that i made no mistake and the tube section is working. i will test this tomorrow.


----------



## Boringer

Whoaaa... GG, I'm speechless.
  
 Always exciting to monitor the progress of your modding though I do not understand any technicalities behind it.
 And now looking the things are assembled piece by piece into the case is really amazing.
  
 Kudos to you GG, keep it up.


----------



## GermanGuy

Vacuum Tube Amplifier Theory!


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 14 (skipped the last number):
  
 found my last attempt to build a double mono tube section for the tu-05 absolutely unsatisfactory:
  
 - complicated assembling
 - even more difficult to dissasemble
 - no chance to debug or find errors
 - much to much wires
 - no pcb to easy assemble all the parts
 - and so no chance to optimize manufacturing time by making a custom pcb
  
 thinking about the reason i finally found the tube sockets to be a major reason. while electronics and all the parts are really improved and optimized for pcb or smd mount the tube sockets are the same as 50 years before. and even the tube sockets made for pcb mount are not fitting the 2.54mm size of prototyping boards and when soldered, there is not enough height to also assemble the parts and then mount it for example under the tu-05 tube panel.
  
 so i thought of how to modify the tube sockets i had to
  
 - get them mounted onto a pcb
 - have enough height to then mount it under the tu-05 tube panel
  
 finally i had the idea to remove the metal around and the inner tube used for the led to mount the tube with one screw in the center onto a pcb using some spacers:
  

  


Spoiler: Read more:



as can be seen the tube sockets are mounted on a pcb with enough distance to be soldered and enough height to also assemble the electronic parts and components. also it can be mounted under the tu-05 tube panel with the two additional screws and spacers:
  

  
 here as result is a comletely assembled tu-05 tube channel with all components:
  

  
 rear side of the prototype:
  

  
 it's really small, no additional wires, can be debugged, much better than my last build:
  

  



  
 here you can see the module mounted under the tu-05 tube panel:
  

  
 there are smaller capacitors than the ones i used available, so an even more compact design is possible, and designing a custom multi layer pcb now is possible and will greatly improve the quality of the signal paths and lenghts and the separation of power and signal lines.


----------



## bmichels

Always so impressive work GG.  I am really waiting for your first impression of the first sound coming by this beast.  How far are you frol this being able to produce some sound ?


----------



## GermanGuy

to be honest, at the moment i am trying a lot of things, how to solder, which solder, which prototyping board, try to find my own style. on the other hand i have holidays but ..... spent nearly one day only in cleaning my room and pre-sorting all the things i bought to then sort everything into the part magazines i bought. yesterday i have started to build the needed furniture, this week the racks (with wheels) for components, my tools, cables, whatever, next week the workbench to place all the measurement equiment, bench drills, shapers, bench wise etc on. this is also a reason i build things not only to learn how to assmeble them in the best way, but also to find the best placement of all the tools, equipment (the bench wise will be on the left, measurement equipment on a shelf added to the table, soldering iron on the right, bench drill on the right side, coffee cup in the middle.
  
 have installed the large magnifier glass with lights top left, also bought a 3D arm and installed a computer display on it and how to say a service computer to browse the internet to search or to have a schematic or whatever on screen while working, installed a pcb design and spice circuit emulation software. so fighting in all directions at the moment.
  
 also i had to again buy all the electronic parts i have used, but with the delivery tomorrow i am sure to never again run out of resistors, capacitors or tube sockets. also yesterday i found a local supplier for this yellow and excellent capacitors Shikada-San uses for the original tu-05, the only part that is really unavailable in Germany is the damaged part on the internal power supply board, checked everything, it was not the IC, but a very special diode.
  
 just sat down to re-assemble my exiting tu-05 but this time on an aluminium base with the high end tango transformers to listen to some music, Shikada-San has sent me a second internal power supply board, should arrive before christmas, so the double mono fun on my desk can start after christmas.
  
 what to say - have to go to munich to a store speciallized in li-ion batteries to buy the 18650 li-ion batteries (about 50 pieces) for my double mono battery driven power supply (for the highend version) , at the moment i am playing around with some components to build a small and compact discrete double mono dc/dc step up power supply with voltage regulators for each tube and each voltage (for the medium desktop  version), ...
  
 the high end version is the easiest to assemble, all components are here or can be ordered, the main point is that you have as much space as you want, the smaller the case the more difficult the build.
  
 stop writing here, much to do, lots of fun (and money spent ) ) , but to answer your question - expect first results early next january.
  
 P.S.1 not to forget, i have to test the assembled tube amp channel!
 P.S.2 some time ago i think smial1966 posted something about german work ethics, have to get rid of this ...


----------



## smial1966

Astonishing stuff as ever, I greatly admire your ability to embrace new skills and practical ability to solve design challenges. *BRAVO* *GG*. 
  
 Do remember to relax, drink some fine wine or good beer and chill out this festive season, as you undoubtedly deserve a well earned rest.
  
 Merry Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Andy. 
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> to be honest, at the moment i am trying a lot of things, how to solder, which solder, which prototyping board, try to find my own style. on the other hand i have holidays but ..... spent nearly one day only in cleaning my room and pre-sorting all the things i bought to then sort everything into the part magazines i bought. yesterday i have started to build the needed furniture, this week the racks (with wheels) for components, my tools, cables, whatever, next week the workbench to place all the measurement equiment, bench drills, shapers, bench wise etc on. this is also a reason i build things not only to learn how to assmeble them in the best way, but also to find the best placement of all the tools, equipment (the bench wise will be on the left, measurement equipment on a shelf added to the table, soldering iron on the right, bench drill on the right side, coffee cup in the middle.
> 
> have installed the large magnifier glass with lights top left, also bought a 3D arm and installed a computer display on it and how to say a service computer to browse the internet to search or to have a schematic or whatever on screen while working, installed a pcb design and spice circuit emulation software. so fighting in all directions at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 14 1/2:
  
 instead of testing my latest tube section i today reassembled the tu-05 to after a long time enjoy the quality of this amp and listen to some music.
  
 i tried to drill some larger holes into aluminium, but my home equipment is much to light to do that. trying to drill a hole larger than about 10 mm (aluminium 3-4mm thick) will result in resonances of the bench drill and drill, the result is not a hole but something like modern art.
  
 so no aluminium base for the tu-05.
  
 but nevertheless i took the chance to
  
 - completely recable the existing tu-05 using LCOFC copper wires and cables
 - improve ground and the ground lines
 - improve shielding of the different signals from each other
 - implementing a center ground and protective ground
  
 i implemented this using an idea i had for the build of my medium and high end versions to shield the wires and signals not only with the cable shield but using brass tubes as channel for the signal wires with the brass tubes connected to protective ground:
  


Spoiler: Read more:



This is the input cable (4 wire lcofc copper left/right/GND/GND twisted pair with shield) and the brass tube i cut to fit the size needed to be mounted on one side of the tube section providing one hole for the left channel wires:
  

  
 i soldered the cable shield to the brass tube so after connecting the brass tube to protective ground you have an excellent shielded input path with signal ground for both channels (of course this is no double mono amp, but it's always good to have as much ground lines as signals).
  
 here you also can see the brass tube i cut for the filament / heater cables switch (power save / 1s4 compatibility):
  

  
 in a specific way it looks more like a detonator than an input cable .
  
 here you see the output side of the tu-05 where i used 4 lcofc speaker wires (2.5mm diameter each):
  

  
 the small black box (not blackbox) is the bias battery i mounted directly on the tube section as near as possible to reduce cable length.
  
 here you see the two brass tubes mounted, on top the filament power wires shielding tube. i soldered both tubes to the main ground line, so the two tubes and the ground line together form one single large center ground:
  

  
 as i had to put the cables into the tubes before soldering, the result looks not that professional, but didn't want to damage the wires with too much heat:
  



  

  
 another benefit is that the tubes hold the cables in place, so much more stable than just soldered, no chance of cable break near the soldering points now.
  
 at the moment i am listening to pink floyd - the wall - with the colorfly c4 using my grado style headphone and the tango output transformers connected to the tu-05.
  
 sound? as far as i remember (if i can remember) - i have the feeling that especially the bass texture, depth and impact is improved, also there is so much air around anything, so spacious, PRAT to use this abbreviation, precision, bite, everything is there (have to report this to headphonia) (btw using the RFT DF97 / PHILCO 1S4 combo as usual).
  
 sound seems slightly warmer, maybe due to the lcofc copper wires, as posted before i will use mundorf silver/gold wires for the df91 stages and lcofc copper for the dl92 stages in my final builds.
  
 what a great amp.


----------



## GermanGuy

have to add something - having switched to the axmann axiom III pure silver cable to connect the c4 with the amp, it can he heard an i must say that the sound is not warmer but richer and fuller AND hyper detailed, the micro details and the texture are really improved, imaging and localisation are superb! will definetely go the central ground in general and the silver way for the input stage.
  
 as short summary a good shielding and a center ground are highly recommended (and of course high end output transformers), further soundstage width / depth improvements may have to wait for the double mono implementation.


----------



## GermanGuy

as the tango output transformers have a much lower possible lowest frequency than the original ones i coudn't resist to modify the amp and change the coupling capacitors, so now the amp should have a frequency responce down to about 20 Hz and the only thing i can say now again listening to pink floyd - the wall - is WOW!
  
 excellent linear bass extension, deeper, so ... real, clear, precise, and deep, perfectly complementing the sound, i am once again in heaven!
  
 P.S: have to measure this to prove it not to be a victim of just imagination


----------



## GermanGuy

at the moment i am listening to la folia de spagna - the sense for the space, the pinpoint localisation - i am floating down my chair like molten cheese. i think what is really improved is the overall presentation as a whole, like being transferred to the audience, absolutely relaxing. i don't know how to say, quiet and clean. it's like an excellent high end chain (okay i think it is), where you can't hear the equipment but just music.


----------



## woodcans

Amazing, GG.


----------



## GermanGuy

i love it to verify a sound impression or just listen to some music directly as first action in the morning, your ears are in perfect condition at this time. so to verify my impressions i posted yesterday i listened to the same tracks as yesterday, but also some minimal techno, paul simon, ricky lee jones, bach - toccata und fuge d-moll and now i am sure that the improvement is real.
  
 the clarity, coherence and the improved bass depth and quality are amazing (have to verify the reasons - lcofc cables, better shielding, better ground and ground lines, output transfomers, the sum of all?!).
  
 to come to a result within my holidays i have decided to start working on a complete build with the tango transformers using my best of best components, the only open point is the power supply to be provided, have to check this battery store in munich and my bank account.
  
 the main problem before starting such a build is that you have to have the housing / case so that you know where to place all the components, where to integrate the switches, the volume pot etc.. but i just solved this problem and have ordered the case i will assemble an amp into - see my next post and hopefully be amazed!


----------



## GermanGuy

This is the housing / case i just bought - size is 38.2 x 26.5 x 17.7cm:
  
  

  
 http://www.ebay.de/itm/190896846566?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
  


Spoiler: More pictures:



 

  

  



  
 think of the left and right channel tubes glowing through the two front windows, a volume pot in the middle instead of the hygrometer, it looks stylish, easy to drill holes into, the amp can be integrated by just inserting one plate for all the switches, the components assembled on the same plate (rear side), very short connections between all components, ..... would be interested in your opinion.


----------



## GermanGuy

double post deleted!


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> This is the housing / case i just bought - size is 38.2 x 26.5 x 17.7cm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Unlock for tube rolling! I like it!!


----------



## GermanGuy

this is what i call timing! just while typing the parts i ordered to proceed during christmas arrived:
  

  
 this includes parts
  
 - to test and possibly build a discrete power step up converter and voltage stabilization board
 - 24 tube sockets with round holes
 - a lot of connectors to connect pcbs or cables to a pcb
 - a lot of capacitors, good quality but much smaller than the ones i used up to now
 - operational amplifier and timer ICs
 - high voltage capacitors
 - wires
 - different soldering fluxes to test soldering with this lead-free mundorf supreme silver/gold solder
 - new resistors and vishay capacitors for the amp


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey GG,
At the rate you're going I'll be able to get a GG Amp before my TU-05 arrives (now delayed until February).


----------



## GermanGuy

but only with DHL US priority mail


----------



## awry

anyone one knows why the tubes light up right away and NEVER get hot?


----------



## GermanGuy

the tubes are battery tubes not getting even lukewarm. all the light comes from the LEDs mounted in the tube sockets!


----------



## GermanGuy

i don't want to forget to in time wish all of you a
  
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!  

  
 edit - typing error corrected!


----------



## awry

germanguy said:


> the tubes are battery tubes not getting even lukewarm. all the light comes from the LEDs mounted in the tube sockets!


 
 Yeah, but i always had the impression tubes need to get warm to use of any use. Is the way these amps are made different? what do the tubes contribute? enlighten meplease.


----------



## GermanGuy

not the tubes -  the tube filament / cathode heater section has to get hot to be able to emit electrons.
  
 but as the filament / cathode heater of the DF91 / DL92 itself is
  
 - low voltage and that small
 - designed and optimized for low voltage - high electron emission rate
  
 the generated overall heat is really small:
  
 - a DL92 needs 1.4 volt x 0.1 ampere = *0.14 watt*
  
 for comparison:
  
 - an  EL84 needs 6.3 volt x 0.76 ampere =* 3.78 watt*
 - a    KT66 needs 6.3 volt x 1.27 ampere = *8.00 watt*
  
 - a    (let's call it *HP30*) 30cm x 30cm standard electrical heating pad needs about *60.00 watt*
 - a    (let's call it *HP19*) 19cm diameter electrically driven hotplate typically needs *1000.00 watt*
  
*if you see the heat produced in relation to the area the heat is generated*
  
*- *about 2cm x 2cm for a DL92 or other tube
 - diameter of an DL92 is 16mm
  
 the *heat dissipation per square cm* is proportional to and something like
  
 DF91   - *0.013 watt*
 DL92   - *0.025 watt*
HP30   - *0.066 watt*
  
 EL84   -* 0.945 watt*
HP19   -* 1.980 watt*
 KT66   - *2.000 watt*
  
 maybe this explains why the DF91 / DL92 tubes are rather cold while other tubes like the EL84 or KT66 are really hot!


----------



## GermanGuy

double post deleted - don't know why this happens starting today using the full screen editor!


----------



## awry

Cool. Thank you. I was beginning to think the tubs were just for show.


----------



## GermanGuy

my usual christmas and new years movie list:
  
We're No Angels -  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0048801/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
Little Lord Fauntleroy - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081062/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 The Muppet Christmas Carol - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104940/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Space Jam - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117705/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Don Camillo - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043918/?ref_=fn_al_tt_7
  
 Il compagno Don Camillo - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059049/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Cleopatra - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056937/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Quo Vadis - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043949/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Dinner for One - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0121210/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2
  
 Murder at the Gallop - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057334/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Murder Ahoy - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058382/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Soylent Green - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070723/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Logan's Run - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074812/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Fanny och Alexander - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083922/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 The Flight of the Phoenix - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059183/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2
  
 Lawrence of Arabia - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056172/?ref_=fn_al_tt_3
  
 The Bridge on the River Kwai - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050212/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Houseboat - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051745/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Operation Petticoat - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053143/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
  
 Just started to watch #1.
  
  
 btw - if you love music, you may love this movie (as i do):
  
 Amadeus - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086879/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## GermanGuy

Just received the parts from Shikada-San including a second internal power supply board!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> Just received the parts from Shikada-San including a second internal power supply board!


 
 You are crazy...!  This is why we like you


----------



## bmichels

TU-05  v/s  TUR-06 ?   or  v/s GoVibe Porta Tube  or ... Fostex HP-V1? 
  
 So... besides *spkrs01 did someone *else had a chance to compare the sound of the TUR-06 with his big brother ?  
  
 I love my TU-O5, but since it is quite bulky for portable set-up, I wonder if a TUR-06  will do it on the move ?  
 or...  a GoVibe Porta Tube  or the "to come" Fostex HP-V1... If I want an even smaller  "tube" Amp ?


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> TU-05  v/s  TUR-06 ?   or  v/s GoVibe Porta Tube  ?
> 
> So... besides *spkrs01 did someone *else had a chance to compare the sound of the TUR-06 with his big brother ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tu-05b/reviews/9072
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp/reviews/9073


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tu-05b/reviews/9072
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp/reviews/9073


 
 Thanks AnakChan, but I read those already several time.  I wonder if other people has chance to hear booth.
  
 And besides those 2 very good review, can you tell which sound do you personally prefer ?  05 or 06 ?


----------



## xplosive

I have heard the porta tube, it is a good amp, it has smooth, warm and more laid back vocal presentation. But personally I prefer the tur06 for the in your face vocal presentation and imo it has better sounding overall by quite a large margin. the portatube did not give me the wow factor even it is a better amp than my xduoo xp-1. Not like the tur06 that really a mind blowing experience for me.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> I have heard the porta tube, it is a good amp, it has smooth, warm and more laid back vocal presentation. But personally I prefer the tur06 for the in your face vocal presentation and imo it has better sounding overall by quite a large margin. the portatube did not give me the wow factor even it is a better amp than my xduoo xp-1. Not like the tur06 that really a mind blowing experience for me.


 
 I thought that the TUR-06 was better than the Porta Tube.  It make sense...   And now we also need to wait for the release of the *Fostex HP-V1* that might be a good surprise (expecialy when paired with my  Fostex TH-900 )


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> TU-05  v/s  TUR-06 ?   or  v/s GoVibe Porta Tube  or ... Fostex HP-V1?
> 
> So... besides *spkrs01 did someone *else had a chance to compare the sound of the TUR-06 with his big brother ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 there was a german comment about the sound of tube amps in relation to the anode voltages, with the author's statement that he never heard a low voltage tube amp sounding as good as a higher voltage tube amp. don't know if this is true, but could at least think that the tu-06 will always perform better becuase of the step up converter board integrated and so the tubes running with high voltage.
  
 btw, one result of my work will surely be a miniaturized standard tu-05.
  
 at the moment i am working mainly to achieve the following goals:
  
 - optimization of the whole power path, shielding, cableling
 - standardization of improved cable connectors and connections for and between the pcbs but also input and output lines and signals
 - manufactoring and manufactoring time optimization by providing connectable standard moduls for power supply and tube sections and pcbs that can be much easier soldered and connected
  
 within the increasing email exchange with shikada-san (somewhat limited by the fact that he is hyper busy building amps) i offered him to send him all my results, pcb designs and other things i find out (components and sources for, ideas ... whatever), and i was very happy that he agreed to do so really appreciating my work, so if there is any result good enough and worth it after beeing checked and verified by shikada-san, you may have the chance to see new or improved products and/or  improved manufactoring time for new products.
  
 on the product's side at the moment:
  
 - building an amp for me
 - designing a modular tube section with pcb
 - battery driven (small, not the big one) one channel power supply boards wasting some energy but with voltage regulators for each tube and each voltage where the voltage is measured directly on the tube(s), so very stable, precise, additional noise, hum, ripple suppresion of up to 70dB if i can believe in the datasheet of the voltage regulators


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder 's diary part 14 4/5:
  
 today i finalized the recableling of my existing tu-05 :
  
 i recabled the whole power path with much thicker cable.
  
 here you see the new power line cable in comparison to the old ones:
  

  


Spoiler: Read more:



this is the recabled power supply from battery to internal power supply board:
  

  
 to get the much thicker cables connected to the internal power supply board i had ordered larger connectors.
  
 here you see the new power cable in comparison to the old one:
  

  
 just working i also provided a shielded brass tube (the tube on top) for the bias battery wires.
  
 here you see the modified tu-05 (one side):
  

  
 and here the other side (looks horrible, good luck everything worked, no idea how to change a part here):
  

  
 the whole chain:


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> Thanks AnakChan
> , but I read those already several time.  I wonder if other people has chance to hear booth.
> 
> And besides those 2 very good review, can you tell which sound do you personally prefer ?  05 or 06 ?


Well you said "anyone else besides spkrs01" so I hope you didn't mistake me for spkrs01 !!

After reviewing both I bought the TUR-06 but that was because size mattered to me. I think the 05 is probably more neutral and overall leans more towards an audiophile's sound whereas the 06 leans towards a more fun sound mainly due to a slight bass emphasis. I chose fun in the end for myself.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> Well you said "anyone else besides spkrs01" so I hope you didn't mistake me for spkrs01 !!
> 
> After reviewing both I bought the TUR-06 but that was because size mattered to me. I think the 05 is probably more neutral and overall leans more towards an audiophile's sound whereas the 06 leans towards a more fun sound mainly due to a slight bass emphasis. I chose fun in the end for myself.


 
 No  no, don't worry, I know who you are 
  
 merry Xmass in Tokyo


----------



## GermanGuy

yesterday i got this large "humidor", oh my god, really large, so skipped the idea to integrate an amp at the moment.
  
 had a different idea how to make amplifier cases for tube amps (very cheap, easy to drill, good looking, standard size (custom height, 20cm depth x30 cm wide, 20cm x 30cm is just the size of standard double side copper plated pertinax sheets), just came back from the local carpenter / hobby market with all the parts i need.


----------



## GermanGuy

some pictures to give you a better idea:
  
 this is a standard wooden box made out of birch wood:
  

  


Spoiler: More pictures:



cut into pieces:
  

  
 one of the frames with a 20cm x 30cm standard copper plated pertinax sheet:
  



  
 cut with pertinax sheet on top:
  

  


Spoiler: More pictures:



also a frame above could be added:
  

  
 two cases for amp and power supply:
  

  
 the frame can easily be disassembled to drill the needed holes and then assembled and glued together again:
  

  
 enough frames "on stock" ?!:


----------



## GermanGuy

just planning the placement of all the components:


----------



## GermanGuy

Needful Things (GG Version):
  
 if you want to build an amp, you need a lot of things,and even if you already have them, you need to find them, so i started to sort all the parts and components:
  

  
 And now relaxing and listening to J.S.Bach, Weihnachtsoratorium, Rilling.


----------



## bmichels

Well, as you know SqPaper now offer an "improved transformer" option for the TU-05 that is supposed to improve bass.  
  

  
  
 --> Do you believe that it may be worth upgrading my TU-05 with those transformers ? Will the improvement in bass be significant or marginal ?
  
  
  
*GermanGuy*, during your research, have you found some even better improved transformer that can be fitted inside the "short case" TU-05 ?
  
 And more generally *GermanGuy*, could you provide us a list of parts than can be exchanged, quite easily, and that will improve a lot our TU-05 ?  ( like "stage 1 Upgrade parts-kit",  "stage 2 upgrade parts-kit", ...  up to "the ultimate upgrade kit" ).  May be you can prepare and sell those "upgrade kits" to us ?


----------



## GermanGuy

if you search the web for out-41-357s you will see that this output transformers can be ordered here:
  
 http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-kasuga.net%2Fgoods.asp%3Fid%3D1235
  
 price is 12.50 Euro per piece plus shipping.
  
 i am sure that if shikada-san offers them as improvement they are an improvement.
  
  
 if you want the best-of-best fitting output transformers you can call Mr. Wuestens from askianfirst.com:
  
 - http://www.askjanfirst.com/eindex.htm
  
 had a nice conversation with him some time ago, he can make any output transformer based on specs, size, money, a pair for the tu-05 should cost about 200 Euro if i remember correctly.
  
  
 the JAMES 6115 Output transformers should be a good improvement and should fit the specs (not the size, no high impedance setting), but i never tried them:
  
 - http://www.ebay.de/itm/JS-6115HS-JAMES-AUDIO-TUBE-OUTPUT-TRANSFORMER-6BQ5-6V6-/251236316830
  
  
 as i usually post everything i do here (related to the tu-05) it's no problem also to post a source for components when i find they could be an improvement.
  
 i personally do not want to start or run my own business, but when for example i order something custom made for me it's no problem to mention that others may want to order the same components so informing the manufacturer in advance and posting the contact here.
  
 as posted i share all i do with shikada-san so when it comes to improvements that may find their way into a2p products or upgrades, you can buy them from shikada-san.


----------



## GermanGuy

a component definetely worth upgrading is or are the 3.5mm jacks. the best-of-best i found is this one:
  
 http://www.lumberg.com/main/common/produkt_fs.asp?lang=eng&produktname=1502_04&wg=015&cat=4&newWin=1
  

  
 price is about 5 Euro per piece, available on all major electronic stores.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 15:
  
 i am not in the mood for a long text post at the moment, but here is the latest mono tube section i made (pic only version):
  



Spoiler: More pictures:


----------



## GermanGuy

Evolution of my tube sections (just for fun):
  

  


Spoiler: More pictures:


----------



## GermanGuy

http://lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps.html
 Nice articles about all aspects of tube amps!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> http://lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps.html
> Nice articles about all aspects of tube amps!


 
 thanks; VERY interesting


----------



## bmichels

*We all reads the HEADPHONIA great revue about the TUR-05.   *
  
* **I agree when  they find the tU-05 + TH900 being an exceptional match, because ... it is exactly my set-up and I must agree that it is sublime ! BUT.... AREN'T THEY OVER-OPTIMISTIC when they state that* " .... _with the TH-900: it’s easily the best amp I’ve have heard it with, rivaling the Bakoon HDA-5210mk3 and easily better than the ALO Studio Six_" ?? 
  
The Studio Six is a $ 5000 super uber amp !! 
  
--> have someone really compared TU-05, ALO & HPA-21 paired  with the TH-900 ?  can the TU-05 really match those multi thousand $ Head-Amps which have no space or energy  limitation like a portable amp has ? 
  
I am more than interested because I planed to "upgrade" my TU-05 with an ALO SIX or Bakoon HP-21 or HER HP-4  for static listening cessions in my second home ! So may be this article saved me $ 5000


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 16:
  
 (yesterday i wrote the same post and just before finished the browser crashed  ) so once again:
  
 very slowly things come together:
  
 - i reparired the first internal psu board
 - changed some parts on the second one so both boards are absolutely identical now
 - modified both to have a 5 volts higher anode voltage output
  
 - integrated the anode voltage stabilizer / regulator board i made some time ago:
  

  
 here you see the anode voltage regulator board between amp and psu board:
  

  
 after a first listening to the amp (sound was overly precise, not to say harsh), i added some capacitors after the voltage regulator board (870µF, just what i had "on stock") to get a smoother behaviour of the voltage regulator board and this nicely worked.
  
 i really have to spend some time to optimize this part
 - the influence on the sound is clearly to hear
 - as the tu-05 is a class A design the overall change in current demand is not that high
  
 the voltage regulators are not primarily foreseen to stabilize the anode voltages but more important
  
 - to decouple the anode voltage of the tubes from each other tube
 - have an additional noise / ripple suppression of up to 70 dB
 - are needed for my full battery driven power supply when charging the batteries while listening because while charging or beeing charged the resulting anode voltage of the battery power supply is up to 10 volt higher and then continously decreasing.


----------



## quantx

So, is it worth it forking the difference for TU5 against TU 6, or is it marginal ?


----------



## GermanGuy

anakchan said:


> After reviewing both I bought the TUR-06 but that was because size mattered to me. I think the 05 is probably more neutral and overall leans more towards an audiophile's sound whereas the 06 leans towards a more fun sound mainly due to a slight bass emphasis. I chose fun in the end for myself.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I ordered the high quality transformers. So I now have all the best parts. I can't wait for February.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 17:
  
 first of all i removed everything from the tu-05 where i was not sure of the pure improvement:
  
 - the added coupling capacitors (wrong type not for audio)
 - thicker twisted power cable between amp and internal psu
 - the added voltage regulator board and capacitors (work in progress)
  
 at the moment i am using the second psu board (anode voltage not changed) to run the tu-05 as original as possible
  
  
 reading the posts and questions about the standard and enhanced output transformers i thought it's time to do something for all of us so here is the
  
TU-05 OUTPUT TRANSFORMER MOD:  
 Often SE output transformers are made using EI cores. the name is the result of the two parts looking like an "E" and an "I":
  

  
 The small distance between "E" and "I" is called "GAP" and needed for the core not to get into saturation, getting magnetized because of the (low) DC current constantly floating in the case of and Single Ended (SE) tube amp.
  
 This is a TU-05 output transformer:
  

  
 and here one of my tu-05 output transformers after beeing opened:
  

  
 as can be seen it uses a EI core:

  
 The important point is the gap:
  
 - the wider the gap, the lower is the risk to run into saturation,
 - BUT the wider the gap, the lower the inductance and so the bass response
 - the smaller the gap, the higher the risk to get the core saturated
 - BUT the smaller the gap, the higher the inductance and so the low frequency and bass response
  
 So to possibly improve the bass of the tu-05 by modifying the installed transformers it is nessesary
  
 - to open them
 - reduce the gap between "E" and "I"
 - close them again
  
 overall there should be room for improvements as the original output transformers are
  
 - specified for an output power of 3 watt
 - specified for a DC current of 20mA
 - the tu-05 is far below this specifications, so a smaller gap should not result in a saturation of the transformer cores
  


Spoiler: Read more:



first step is to remove the frame around:
  
 bending and opening the 4 metal tonques holding the core in the frame:
  

  

  
 lots of glue used to hold everything together so now using a very thin and sharp knife to more or less carefully bend and widen the metal frame:
  

  
 the slit between core and metal frame is glued (above the knife) and has to be widened:
  

  
 after that you can bend the left and right side of the frame to the left and right side:
  

  
 to remove the frame completely the easiest way is to use a pliers and some force:
  

  
 this is the output transformer without frame:
  

  
 unfortunately the "I" is glued to the "E" (glue between the first metal layer and the "I") so again use a sharp and thin knife to get the "I" removed:
  

  

  

  

  

  
 here is the output transformer without the "I", the "I" on the right:
  

  
 the correct width of the gap is usually provived by putting something in between "E" and "I", usually paper. in the case of the tu-05 transformer it is a small piece of plastic, obviously and no need to mention glued, so let's remove it using the same technique:
  

  
 (on one transformer it was glued on the "I", but on the "E" in the case of the second transformer)
  
 to know the size of the gap provided (this is important) i measured the thickness of the plastic foil (several times):
  

  
 to provide a smaller gap i used paper cut into stripes:
  

  
 to finally apply them you need just 2cm pieces of the stripes:
  

  
 the paper above has a thickness of 0.08mm so i tried a different one with only 0.025 mm (two put together = 0.05):
  

  
 if you don't know the thickness of your paper you can often just calculate the thickness (if you have a scale and enough paper or a milligram scale as i have) because usually paper has a weight per square meter value when buying it (letter paper for example 80 grams per square meter).
  
 here the paper is put on the transformers before re-inserting the "I"s:
  

  
 here the transformers with paper and the "I"s inserted (NO glue needed!):
  

  
 and here the transformers closed with frame around (bend with a bench wise):
  

  
 The SE Output Transformers now have a gap of (2x 0.05) = 0.1mm instead of 2x 0.12)=0.24mm.
  
 finally to avoid soldering the wires each time some connectors added, so you can just use a screwdriver to connect wires to the transformers:
  

  
 and here connected to the tu-05:
  



  
 that´s it!
  
 i haven't listended to the original tu-05 output transformers for a long time but as far as i remember bass response is improved (gap is smaller, so it must be improved, the question is if the improvement is big enough to be heard).
  
 For example listening to J.S.Bach, Toccata und Fuge d-moll, the rumble and noise from the traffic outside is better to hear than before.
  
 don't expect wonders as the output transformers and so the cores are really small, but nevertheless overall the sound has a little bit more body and "ground" so beeing sligtly more "complete" and as this mod is very easy to perform and gives you maybe just this small extra bit of bass you may want, .....


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards said:


> I ordered the high quality transformers. So I now have all the best parts. I can't wait for February.


 

 i am sure everybody here fully understands this. i know this from waiting for my amp .... some time ago .. last century? ... oh no, just 5 or 6 month ago... . so happily awaiting your first listening impressions.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey GG,
 I'm tempted to have my TU-05 shipped to you for some quick mods on it's way from Japan to California. You could throw in your favorite tubes, if you had extras, upgrade the jacks, and give me USB power in the form of an external battery pack. Let me know if you're interested.
 BTW I ordered the Sennheiser HD800's to go with it. So I want High/Low impedance to also use my CIEM's?
 And I really do want to reserve serial no 001 of the GG Balanced Single Ended Triode Amp. I'm not joking.
 Kind Regards


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> a component definetely worth upgrading is or are the 3.5mm jacks. the best-of-best i found is this one:
> 
> http://www.lumberg.com/main/common/produkt_fs.asp?lang=eng&produktname=1502_04&wg=015&cat=4&newWin=1
> 
> ...


 
 Hey GG,
 Do you have to modify the case to put one of these in? What kind of solder?
 thanks!
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

i am far away from beeing able to modify other tu-05, mainly because i have not the environment to drill holes without scratches on the case and the modifications i made are not that easy if done after the amp was build. the much easier solution is to send an email to shikada-san:
  
 if you want to have this jacks, send shikada-san an email with the component and
  
 - *ask him to directly integrate the lumberg 3.5mm jacks.*
  
 other modifications shikada-san can do:
  
 - *connect pin 4 and 5 of the DF91 sockets*, so you can also use the excellent RFT or other DF97
  
 - *not directly connect the pin1 of the DL92 tube sockets, but connect them providing a switch*, so that the 1.4 volt power of the pin1 of the DL92 sockets can be switched on and off. this enables you to use the DL92 in power save mode or to use the excellent 1S4 tubes. the problem here will be that the tu-05 case is made using a CNC machine and shaper based on a CAD drawing, don't know if your case is already made, i paid about 400 Euro for my custom extended tu-05 case without holes.
  
 - there is not enough space inside the tu-05 case to provide two output transformers, so you also here should ask shikada san. the main problem will be that there is no impedance switch with enough positions to select all the output impedances you may want (within the "Flat design" of the tu-05 case), solution could be something like a NK switch type NR (very small and fitting the requirements to be used (voltage, current), but must to be placed on the front panel:
  
 http://www.nkkswitches.com/series.aspx?stid=6&id=5026
  
 half inch diameter:

  
  
 - ask if the custom made HD800 transformer he has mentioned in an email to me could be also made to have low AND high impedance settings and which impedance settings you want.
  
 i am not working on an balanced amp, only a double mono design.
  
 i have just interrupted drilling the holes for a bottlehead crack like chassis when reading your post, so thanks for bringing my HD800 output transformers into my mind, maybe have to provide two additional holes for them
  
 as solder i tried to use leadfree mundorf supreme silver/gold solder and others, but all this leadfree solder is a nightmare to solder, doesn't flow, to much heat needed, horrible, the only way to solder it at home is to use a protective gas like Nitrogen or Carbon Dioxide (i hope), just bought a CO2 gas zylinder some days ago to test this after having build a gas nozzle around the soldering iron, the gas has to be preheated by for example on of this SMD hot air soldering stations modified with an input for the CO2 and a magnet valve.
  
 as solder you should use standard solder with 1.0 mm diameter AND standard solder with 0.5mm diameter both with lead and some silver.
  
 USB charging - let me think of an easy solution for all of us.
  
 P.S. hope shikada-san does not get crazy when eventually beeing asked for all this modifications


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 18:
  
 today i drilled and shaped the prototype chassis for a tu-05 desktop case to play with different tube sections that also would fit into a tu-05 case using a double side copper plated pertinax sheet:
  

  
 to give you a better impression here with components:
  

  


Spoiler: More pictures:



 

  

  

  
 Function of the different components:
  

  
 and here finally cut to fit into the wooden frame:


----------



## AnakChan

I've just tried this combo in the past hour and I'm absolutely loving it! The TUR-06 has enough grunt to drive Alpha Dogs, give it a nice bass, crystal highs and it's fast and dynamic. I'm really loving this setup at the moment.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> I've just tried this combo in the past hour and I'm absolutely loving it! The TUR-06 has enough grunt to drive Alpha Dogs, give it a nice bass, crystal highs and it's fast and dynamic. I'm really loving this setup at the moment.


 
  
 What is between the iPhone and the TU-06 ?  *IS it a DAC ?  Which one ?*


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> What is between the iPhone and the TU-06 ?  *IS it a DAC ?  Which one ?*


 
  
 That's a VentureCraft DD 12V Limited Edition DAC but it has 2xMuses01 "preamp" OpAmps in it. It's for iOS only.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey GG,
 I think it's probably best to let Shikada-San make the design that he created. But it's awfully exciting to see what you're coming up with. 
 Thanks!
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 18a:
  
 just finalized the sub-chassis for my tu-05 desktop prototype:
  

  


Spoiler: More pictures:



 

  
 the first level is for all the audio and signal parts, the second level for the internal power supply:
  

  
 bottom side with dynavox cones:
  



  
 top side with the wooden frame around:


----------



## bmichels

*The Astell & Kern AK240 !** ** Our next source for the TU-05 / TUR-06 ? *
  
*In the February 2014 issue of The Absolute Sound there's an ad for the new Astell & Kern AK240.*
 There's not a lot of info so I'm hoping they'll show it at CES next month and.... that it has a true line-out...


----------



## GermanGuy

after designing my own headphone and now building my own amp this may prevent me from building my own player


----------



## GermanGuy

A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM GERMANY!


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM GERMANY!


 
  
  
 Happy new year all, and GG!
  
 GG, continue to be amazed by your skills!


----------



## GermanGuy

Thanks a lot!


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 18a (add-on):
  
 just finished painting the "front"-panel of my tu-05 double mono desktop version (copper wet-grinded, painted with filler, filler wet-grinded, painted with primer, 4 layers of silver metallic paint, 4 layers of clear laquer). yes, silver metallic (Ianmedium will be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):
  

  


Spoiler: More pictures:



 

  

  

  


   
some components applied to give you a better impression of the look (and of course finally the tube panel will be mounted correctly, somewhat crooked on the pictures).

  
 What do you think?


----------



## GermanGuy

have started to edit my "the modder's diary" posts because i found them so elongated in size that at least for me it was a nightmare to scroll and scroll up and down when reading or just trying to find other posts, so i added a lot of "Read more:" or "More pictures:" sections that can be opened if wanted.
  
 the posts are now showing the start / overview and a summary, if one is interested the sections can be opened for the details, if not it's much easier to read through the thread seeing all posts without that much scrolling needed.
  
 hope this is more convenient for all of you!


----------



## smial1966

Reminds me a bit of a Bottlehead Crack, which is a compliment to your artisanal skills GG. 
  




  
 P.S. HAPPY NEW YEAR to all thread readers!
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> the modder's diary part 18a (add-on):
> 
> just finished painting the "front"-panel of my tu-05 double mono desktop version (copper wet-grinded, painted with filler, filler wet-grinded, painted with primer, 4 layers of silver metallic paint, 4 layers of clear laquer). yes, silver metallic (Ianmedium will be happy
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

smail1966 - thanks a lot - and you are more than only right! - i also mentioned this chassis and frame as "bottlehead crack" like design in an earlier post, but the main reason is that this way to build an amp is just the best to have all connections as short as possible, everything can directly be wired, and much more space for all the switches and jacks i thought nessesary or usefull.
  
 my tu-05 desktop version amp can operate
  
 - only with DC
 - charging, but switched off
 - with DC while charging
 - with battery
  
 and has switches for
  
 - batterysave mode / 1s4 compatibility switch (and of course is also compatible with DF97 tubes)
 - LED on/off
  
 the amp has a completely implemented star topology with central GND and protective GND of both power and signal path:
  
 - is a double mono design
 - uses two of shikada san's internal psu boards
 - additional filter and voltage regulation stages for each tube and voltage
 - the internal power supply boards both will be shielded with an internal additional aluminum case
  
 the tubes can be
  
 - pre-heated without anode voltage applied
 - so no DC magnetization of the transformers without signal or when in standby (anode voltage off)
  
 i didn't want that all the voltages are directly switched by (and so all the current is floating through) the switches,
  
 - so in fact the switches are only producing pulses,
 - the voltages are directly switched on or off in relay modules connected between internal psu boards and power filter stages
  
 not to continously waisting energy when the amp is running i looked for and found special bistable relays
  
 - this relays have two coils, one to switch to the on-position, one to switch to the off-position,
 - are stable in both positions, so always "remembering" their state when amp was switched off and then on again
 - only need power for the switch pulse
 - could even be switched by a remote control
  
 even with the standard 3.5mm input the double mono design is not influenced:
  
 - by providing two input transformers, so no GND connection on the tu-05 side
 - amp has a direct in bypassing even the potentiometer (with switch to connect GND to GND of both channels)
 - impedance primary and secondary switch for ALL impedances of the TANGO SE output transformers
 - 4 pin XLR to connect headphones "balanced"
 - switch to connect the two output "GND"s (after the output transformer, so the amp is double mono also then) to use a 3.5mm output jack
  
 all the input and impedance switches are 4-line switches, so also here double mono and also no GND connection to an input that is not in use.
  
 the tube section hole and mount is compatible to the tu-05 tube section so at the moment i am working on the final double mono tu-05 tube sections:
  
 - combined hardwired and PCB based
 - with standard connectors for power, input (mini SMC), output (connector with screws)
 - integrated bias batteries per channel
 - fully shielded with own sub-housing
  
 - all of the tube section's wires are pure silver (axmann axiom III) soldered with mundorf supreme silver/gold solder
 - the whole input path will be mundorf silver/gold cables
 - between tube section and output transformer  axmann axiom III pure silver wires
 - ouptut transformer to output connectors LCOFC copper
  
 the main problem of the (small) tube sections at the moment for me is the quality of the capacitors, while the nichicon muse electrolyte capacitors are ok i am really interested in how the vishay MKP coupling and blocking capacitors are sounding.
  
 - i will build another tube section especially for my desktop amp with larger in size highend capacitors, have provided enough space to do that.
  
 (also have to mention that the input transformers are ok (MONACOR) but not the final highend ones)
  
 tomorrow i will paint the two tango output transformers (black color at the moment) with light grey hammer effect laquer then looking like the older tango transformers and nicely complementing the silver metallic look.
  
 just for fun, here are two quick and dirty pictures of the tube sections i am working on:
  
 left to right - test of how to place the components - tube section with pcb - shield:
  

  
 side view of the tube section:
  

  
 i think that in one week i can post first listening impressions, at the moment the tube sections have to be assembled, waiting for the parts for the double DC power supply and the power filter stages, in the meantime there is enough to do assembling all the front panel parts and the input and output section.


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 19:
  
 was really tired today because yesterday at midnight i started to listen to some music, then remembered i have a beyer t5p and when i stopped listening it was 7:00 am.
  
 nevertheless today i assembled AND debugged (made some silly mistakes) one of two tu-05 mono channel tube sections AND
  
THE TUBE SECTION IS WORKING  
 so this is the first result i can listen to (mono at the moment, but tomorrow i will assemble the second channel):
  

  
 must say that i am really hoping that the double mono concept is an improvement as i have spend nearly 8500 Euro up to now in implementing and proving this idea so no fail allowed (just yesterday ordered a lot of parts for the dc power supplies, filter stages, small shielding cases, spacers, screws, nuts, ..., capacitors and whatever):
  
 this is the one channel tube section alone:
  

  
 rear side:
  

  
 without tubes:
  

  

  
 and here the bias battery pack:
  

  
 had no batteries thin enough but at least it works.
  
 the best capacitors i had "on Stock" (WIMA MKP10) are really somewhat large, but as this tube section is completely soldered with Mundof silver/gold supreme solder and completely wired with Axmann Axiom III pure silver wires i thought it would be a waist of time not to use the best capacitors, but it was a nightmare to fnd the best placement for all the components.
  
 i tested different rotations of the tube sockets to get the best position for all the tube pins for an efficient layout and good separation of power, anode voltage / output and input path so now in the middle there is a power connector pin compatible to the tu-05 internal power supply, the input path on the right, the anode voltage and output parts on the back, the heater / filament voltage support directly on the tube pcb, everything nicely separated for minimized crosstalk (could even be optimized, but not with this large capacitors).
  
 being halfway through assembing the first channel i could have stopped because i had the final idea and now know how tu build such a tube channel section with two pcbs using a 90 degree multiple pin connector directly soldering the two pcb's together:
  

  
 so now the concept is ready  to design two custom pcb's.
  
 (will do this next time), at first i want to build the second channel in the same way with the same components and solder to have a first prove of concept, and to be honest i am just interested in how this tube section will sound.


----------



## GermanGuy

time for a short quiz:
  


Spoiler: what is this?



  


  


Spoiler: This is:



my first homemade aluminium foil oil paper capacitor (50nF) !


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 20:
  
 dear thread members, here it is - the tu-05 double mono:
  
 just finalized the second tube section / channel so beeing able to listen TU-05 sorry to listen to my first tu-05 double mono implementation:
  

  

  

  

  
 and i made a new bias battery section providing also 6 volt bias (you can select 1.5, 3.0, 4.5, 6.0 volt with the dip-switches) because the internal power supply boards can be modified for a higher anode voltage for more output power but then needing a bias of about 6 volt (already have tested this).
  
 the tube sections are completely wired with axmann axion III pure silver wires, made the layout in a way that there are no wires of the components (resitors, capacitors, ...) left longer than 3mm, everything is soldered with mundorf supreme silver / gold solder, i used WIMA MKP10 capacitors and NICHICON MUSE electrolyte capacitors  or similar high grade ones).
  
 the thin input cable is mundorf pure silver / gold cable.
  
 i changed the values of the coupling capacitors so the tube sections should have an improved bass range down to slightly lower than 20 Hz if calculated corectly.
  
 if i said that my normal tu-05 with improved central ground , ground lines and shielding plays in another leaque, then this version is not in another leaque, but another planet, okay, forget the planet, but it is again really a great improvement when it comes to fine and finest detail, air, soundstage and bass and texture.
  
 not to be too euphoric after just one hour of listening i will now stop writing and continue listening, will write more about my impressions later..
  
 i really hope that shikada-san will offer such a desktop version!


----------



## woodcans

That's fantastic, GG. Thanks for sharing all of your work!


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 21:
  
 today i made prototypes for the voltage CLCLC filters plus capacitors for the heater filament and anode voltages:
  

  
 detailed view:
  

  
 just wanted to start to listen to the new setup to hear if there is a benefit when the left channel died.
  
 unfortunately i found the reason - my colorfly c4 died, so now listening with the colorfly c3 (can not compete with the c4) so how to build, listen to and optimze a tube amp without my player. seems some colorfly c4 repairing is recommended for tomorrow.
  
 the filters are the first part of an modified power supply path but have to modify the two internal power supply boards again for higher voltage first because the resistors are missing for the capacitors to be real RC filters and i need a higher voltage to test different voltage regulators (they need a Vin -Vout difference of about 3 to 4 volt).


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary part 22:
  
 today i modified the tu-05 internal power supplies to have an adjustable up to 4 volt higher anode voltage then beeing able to modify and optimize the voltage filter section. it was not that easy to get the filter board not to make the sound worse but better, but after some modifications and adding lots of small capacitors before and after the inductances the great sound (see the modder's diary part 20) is not only back, but the stability for heavy bass pulses is noticable improved (just listen to tschaikowsky, 1812, Telarc).
  
 The Colorfly C4 has to be sent to Colorfly for repair, but good luck i nearly forgot but finally remembered i have a HRT microstreamer nearly as good as the colorfly.
  
 Thanks to an idea and recommendation of AnakChan there soon will be a a2p modifications thread, this is really a good idea, so a2p mods can be posted there to have an better overview and the general discussion and appreciation here.


----------



## mtthefirst

My TUR-06 is finished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 from A2P facebook


----------



## smial1966

Congratulations! The two tone casework looks fantastic. Eagerly await your listening impressions.
  
 Andy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


mtthefirst said:


> My TUR-06 is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

mtthefirst said:


> My TUR-06 is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congratulations! Which one is yours? Isn't there a mini balanced jack on the green one?


----------



## GermanGuy

The modder's diary part 23:
  
 yesterday finetuned the voltage filter boards and also modified the filament voltage of shikada-san's internal power supply boards to be somewhat higher for the capacitors to be decoupled by resistors so the hole filament voltage filter better working.
  
 i modified the anode voltage capacitors directly placed on the amplifier channels and added 7 times the capacity, which is a real benefit as now my hardcore test track (tschaikowsky, telarc, ouverture, 1812) can be played at live level without even the idea of any bass distortion, a real improvement.
  
 also i modified my grado style headphone replacing the 6.3mm jack by a 4pin xlr one and did the same on the amps side.
  
 after also building a new input board with input transformers and a potentiometer (of course a Shikada-san original one) the amp now fully works double mono.
  
 another benefit of the input transformers (good, but sure not exceptional, just neutrik studio ones) is that they transform the signal 1:2 so providing some additional "amplification".
  
 i must say that the result was or is worth the effort up to now, stellar sound, increased soundstage wide and depth (the depth interestingly caused by the voltage filter board), more stable presentation, very clean, clear and deep bass at any level and (the highs of the tu-05 were never harsh or something like that) the highs are don't know how to say more relaxing, sweet, not harsh, not grainy, beautiful, precise. also the imaging got more pin-point like than before, which is a real benefit for me as this was one point for me to be improved due to the small weakness of my grado style headphones in this area.
  
 the overall presentation has changed in a way hard to describe. in the past i often have written in my tube reviews that the impression of the soundstage and feeling for the space were based or build by the highs or by the lows, bass, and this now has gone. the presentation is absolutely coherent, nothing wired or to think of left, just beautiful music where all fits together.
  
 on the other hand when listening to the right music, f.e. techno, Yello, UK dub step, the amp has such a fun to play, to rock, in German Language we say "geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen" (impossible to translate), bass pulses just explode, you can listen at any level without any change in sound stage, any compression or sound degradation. and again, absolutely homogenous.
  
 at the moment and at the end of my holiday, i think i can now paint the tango output transformers and then put everything together in my desktop case.
  
 P.S. forgot to mention that due to the doubled battery capacity the amp has a runtime of nearly 15 hours.


----------



## xplosive

Congrats mtthefirst! The long waits finally ends..


----------



## ianmedium

Happy New year everyone, back to normal now and home for me, GG, your Mods are looking amazing, well done sir, mtthefirst, congratulations, I am looking forward to your impressions.

Just a note to anyone who has sent me a PM this past month, I can see I have a few but I cannot access them. Not sure if its the system or my computer but I cannot get into them so whomever they are from I apologies for not replying, I can't see them!

Quiet for me, glad the AK240 has come along as I have little or no interest in it unless it pulls a rabbit out of the bag and manages to sound a great deal better than my AK120 so thats a relief, no emptying of pockets here.

I do have some news on the tube front. quite a while ago Shikada san wrote me and said he was going to try to find a pair of "TEN" tubes for me as he knew how much I wanted a pair and he has told me how good they sound. Well, he found a pair! He is going to use them in the 05 at a show in February and once that is over he will ship them off to me. They are in the 3s4 section so it will be interesting to see how they fair next to my favourites, the Phillips!

Currently I am running the Phillips/Mazda combo, a nice warm relaxing sonic signature with just enough sparkle, perfect for winters listening I feel. This combination as well suite the LCD's much better but still, my preference is either the T5P's or PF's

GG, once again, congratulations on such wonderful modifications, I am in awe.

I think this is going to be an interesting year on the ASP thread. I am very much looking forward to hearing what people think of the new transformers, who knows, I may be tempted to send my amp back to have them fitted!


----------



## AnakChan

Congrats on the Ten! I'm still living with one and it's in the box waiting for partner (who may well not be compatible so probably a short term relationship). I wonder where he sources these things!! They're so hard to find!
  
 Although I've had my TUR-06 since Aug, I hadn't really paid much attention to them until I got my Alpha Dogs and the synergy between them is (my)mindblowing. I've not tried tube rolling the TUR-06 on the ADs though. I can't remember what the Sylvanias are now that I've been on my NECs.


----------



## GermanGuy

*THE TU-05 FOR ME IS AN OUTSTANDING AMP AND VALUE!*
  
 i have the feeling and it is important for me to mention here that the tu-05 is an outstanding amp and a great value (as it is).
  
 when i got the tu-05 and after some tube rolling (but even before) there was NO amp in my inveventory that came even near to the sound quality of this little gem.
  
 one of my next actions surely wll be to rebuild my original tu-05 as it is or was to enjoy this sound quality wherever i am.
  
 this amp rivals big desktop amps and especially related to its tiny size, portability and battery driven design the sound quality can't be judged high enough.
  
 i had a lot of amps before but all gave me maybe one benefit but always at the cost of one weaknees, the Cayin HA-1A much to noisy with low impedance, the Alo Contintental V2 with great soundstage but weak bass, the Vorzüge AMP Duo just the opposite, but then i got my TU-05 (thanks to a recommendation of Ianmedium), WOW, ... ,no compromise, improving really every aspect of sound.
  
 a thousand thanks to Shikada-San for his openess, great support in general and that he supports me in such a great way designing my own tu-05 desktop version making all this possible.


----------



## GermanGuy

just want to mention that i have over 150 tubes "on stock" and as i am really focussed on my beloved RFT97 - PHILCO 1S4 combo feel free to ask if you want a special tube absolutely not available after intensive searching. found it interesting that less and less different tubes are available on ebay, so it gets harder and harder to find ones dream set.


----------



## ianmedium

As always GG, your a credit to this forum.
I just bit the bullet and am trying a pair of Telefunkens again! As some may know I have not had much luck with them so far, my first pair turned out not to be Tele's the. The next pair were faulty though I loved the sound.
I was looking on my Canadian suppliers inventory this morning and I saw he has some 1979 Berlin made, diamond base NOS Tele DF96's tested ( and I trust his testing from experience!) the were a little pricey at $15 a pop but I really want to hear what good Tele's can do so they are on their way!


----------



## mtthefirst

germanguy said:


> Congratulations! Which one is yours? Isn't there a mini balanced jack on the green one?


 
 The little green one is mine and yes, that's a Kobiconn mini balanced connector.


----------



## GermanGuy

found a nice site with articles around highend but want to post this link

http://tech.juaneda.com/en/articles/managingvibration.html

as the way to build a base and kill resonances is very similar to ianmediums base he made for his tu-05 (yes - granite) improving the sound of his tu-05.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> found a nice site with articles around highend but want to post this link
> 
> http://tech.juaneda.com/en/articles/managingvibration.html
> 
> as the way to build a base and kill resonances is very similar to ianmediums base he made for his tu-05 (yes - granite) improving the sound of his tu-05.


 
 Very interesting indeed: a very affordable way to enhance an existing system !


----------



## bonitomio

> Hi GG,
> thank you for sharing your amazing efforts in the quest of musical excellence!
> Truly awe inspiring.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtthefirst

It's arrived.


----------



## bmichels

mtthefirst said:


> It's arrived.
> 
> 
> Congratulation !
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

bonitomio said:


>


 

 the sentence can't be translated, but think of a rocket starting up to the sky with enormous speed... (the shape of a rocket and a suppository is quite similar, originally this was a marketing slogan).
  
 a headphone connected with an 6.3mm jack shares one ground line for both channels, where a 4 pin xlr connector makes it possible to connect the left channel of the headphone to the left output transformer and the right channel to the right output transformer without any connection between left and right, so completely separated.


----------



## GermanGuy

mtthefirst said:


> It's arrived.


 
  
 Congratulations again! this two color design and green illuminition looks absolutely outstanding. have to think of ordering one. can't wait to read your first listening impressions!


----------



## bonitomio

germanguy said:


> a headphone connected with an 6.3mm jack shares one ground line for both channels, where a 4 pin xlr connector makes it possible to connect the left channel of the headphone to the left output transformer and the right channel to the right output transformer without any connection between left and right, so completely separated.


 
  
 I just found this previous post by you about seperate L & R channel grounding as opposed to the combined grounding found on the 6.3mm jack:-
  
  
  Originally Posted by *GermanGuy*
  
 " at the moment i think it's not in the pure sense of balanced output. if you directly connect the two output transformers to left and right (4 pins)
  
 - L-"Ground" - Left - Right - R-"Ground" (i call one of them "Ground", in fact they are not as long as you do not connect them, i.e. output ground)
  
 so if there were only the 4 pin xlr connector, current flow would be independent for left and right.
  
 But there is also the 6.3mm headphone jack, so the two L-Ground and R-Ground must be connected as the 6.3 mm connector has only one ground for both channels. so the current for both channels is mixed floating through one Ground Wire, not two separated.
  
 Okay, one could discuss if there is an influence of the ac current of one channel back through the output transformer to the other channel and vice versa or if this is only an academic discussion.
  
 For my "big" mod (as posted before) i will provide a switch to connect or disconnect this two pins of the output transformers when using the 6.3 mm or 3.5mm headphone out."
  
 Thanks GG,
 so to be clear for my sake is your amp now running in balanced mode or is it now somewhere between single ended and double ended?
 Just trying to keep up with all the technicalities.
 Many thanks


----------



## ianmedium

mtthefirst said:


> It's arrived.




Congratulations! I am excited to hear your thoughts.


----------



## GermanGuy

@bonitomino - my modified amp has totally separated left and right channels including two independent power supplies, but the amplifier channels are not a balanced design but a rebuild of the tu-05 SET left and right channel, so i call it double mono.
  
 the only left-right GND connection at the moment is the input jack, because the two (small) input transformers i tested were not as good as hoped. next week i will order and connect two highend input transformers, and then the whole amp from input to output has no left-right GND connection, so completely separated.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> Happy New year everyone, back to normal now and home for me, GG, your Mods are looking amazing, well done sir, mtthefirst, congratulations, I am looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> Just a note to anyone who has sent me a PM this past month, I can see I have a few but I cannot access them. Not sure if its the system or my computer but I cannot get into them so whomever they are from I apologies for not replying, I can't see them!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ian, congrats on your tube score, I know you must be excited. I have reservations as well on the AK240. Currently using my m8 to source my tu-05, continues to amaze paired with the th900's. I did get a ZX1, which on its own sounds absolutely fabulous, but for some reason I have yet to understand, doesn't play well with the tu-05. I have a Geek Pulse on order, which I think will do the trick, but I will have to wait several months for it to arrive.
  
  


anakchan said:


> Congrats on the Ten! I'm still living with one and it's in the box waiting for partner (who may well not be compatible so probably a short term relationship). I wonder where he sources these things!! They're so hard to find!
> 
> Although I've had my TUR-06 since Aug, I hadn't really paid much attention to them until I got my Alpha Dogs and the synergy between them is (my)mindblowing. I've not tried tube rolling the TUR-06 on the ADs though. I can't remember what the Sylvanias are now that I've been on my NECs.


 
  
  
 Are the Alpha Dogs at all similar in sound sig to the th900's? 
  
  


mtthefirst said:


> It's arrived.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 Congrats!


----------



## AnakChan

woodcans said:


> I did get a ZX1, which on its own sounds absolutely fabulous, but for some reason I have yet to understand, doesn't play well with the tu-05.
> 
> Are the Alpha Dogs at all similar in sound sig to the th900's?



I'm curious about your ZX1/TU-05b pairing statement. What issue are you finding?

The AD's are completely different from the TH-900. They compliment each other. The AD's are more flat. Not as "fun" but more analytical. I like it in a different way from the TH-900's.


----------



## woodcans

anakchan said:


> I'm curious about your ZX1/TU-05b pairing statement. What issue are you finding?
> 
> The AD's are completely different from the TH-900. They compliment each other. The AD's are more flat. Not as "fun" but more analytical. I like it in a different way from the TH-900's.




I have tried sourcing the tu-05 with the ZX1 via headphone out and with two different LOD's. For whatever reason the sound is dull and lifeless, quite the opposite of what I hear when I use the ZX1 directly. And quite the opposite of what I hear when I source the tu-05 with the m8. Any thoughts?


----------



## bmichels

Non-matching impedance problem ?


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> I have tried sourcing the tu-05 with the ZX1 via headphone out and with two different LOD's. For whatever reason the sound is dull and lifeless, quite the opposite of what I hear when I use the ZX1 directly. And quite the opposite of what I hear when I source the tu-05 with the m8. Any thoughts?




Perhaps it is just as simple as the two not matching WC. I have that with my DT1350's, them and the 05 simply do not work together.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> the four brimar df91 tubes (the tubes with the stamp on it) arrived today, also the additional four tung-sol mil-spec dl92's i bought because why ever i can't find four of the six tung-sol's i bought before.



 


you won't believe, i just found the four tung-sol dl92 i missed since august while taking a clean sweep and sorting all this electronic parts!


----------



## ianmedium

GG, I do believe it. I remember yesterday seeing a pair of tubes on ebay and thought, hey I would not mind those. Went to my box of tubes and I already have them!


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> today i called a tube seller to ask which tubes else would be compatible. not compatible in size and so tube socket, but electrically compatible it would be possible to build a desktop version of the tu-05 with this first generation battery radio tubes, it would look gorgeous i think:


 
  
 just decided to buy and test this tubes and if working build a retro look tu-05 with this tubes - what do you think?


----------



## ianmedium

Well firstly I love the sound of Valvos and secondly if they work it will be interesting to see how they differ in sound to the radio tubes we use as standard.
Am I right in thinking the red ones need a cable and connector attached to the top silver part?


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, i think it is the anode voltage connection!


----------



## bmichels

GG, our AMP design expert , do you have an idea of what is this strange part inside this DartZeel LHC-208  DAC/AMP ?
  

  
 this is inside this :


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, Dart Zeel, that would be my solid state amp company of choice if i had the money!
My Tele's will be shipped tomorrow so coming from Quebec I doubt they will be here until next week not this sadly.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - it's a heatpipe to cool down something!
  
 EDIT: woodcans is right - the correct name is heat sink


----------



## GermanGuy

Anyone here who has planned to visit or to meet for the first a2p tube rolling party during the next Highend in Munich, Germany?
  
 P.S: it's great that holidays are over and the thread is getting more and more active!


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> Non-matching impedance problem ?


 
  
  
 Possibly.
  
  


ianmedium said:


> Perhaps it is just as simple as the two not matching WC. I have that with my DT1350's, them and the 05 simply do not work together.


 
  
 Yes, could be as well.
  
  


bmichels said:


> GG, our AMP design expert , do you have an idea of what is this strange part inside this DartZeel LHC-208  DAC/AMP ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That looks like a very large heat sink, the kind that go on CPU's of desktop computers. Looks like something that gets hot is attached to the rear of the device, directly onto the copper plate. That Dartzeel is a beauty!


----------



## GermanGuy

just listening to "Ludwig Van Beethoven - Klaviersonate op. 111, c-Moll, 1. Satz Maestoso - Allegro con brio ed appass" with my modded amp and the RFT DF97 - TESLA 1L33 combo (both non standard tubes). the sound is absoluteley amazing. as additional feature of my own build tu-05 you can adjust both anode voltage and bias, the tubes are running with an anode voltage 3 volts higher and a bias of -6 volt instead of -4.5 volt.
  
 i am tired, have to work starting tomorrow, holiday is over, but can't stop to listen.
  
 with my original tu-05 the above mentioned combo is very spacious and highly analytical sounding, but somewhat bright, as my modded amp has a lower lowest frequency of about 20Hz and improved bass response due to the much larger output transformers, the result is not only very spacious and detailed, but analytical from top to bottom end  (and not analytical in the sence of bright) sounding. have to try this setup with my t5p when i got the additional 4pin XLR jacks.
  
 Shikada-san's tu-05 design is really outstanding.


----------



## smial1966

Direct from Herve at darTZeel - 
  
"The new LHC-208 will be available for around June 2014. The retail price is not fixed yet, but the target is around €10k (Geneva FOB price - as all indicative darTZeel prices are given - meaning shipping, taxes, etc., are not included)".
   
 Very tempting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> GG, our AMP design expert , do you have an idea of what is this strange part inside this DartZeel LHC-208  DAC/AMP ?
> 
> 
> 
> this is inside this :


----------



## bmichels

Did someone already heard a DartZell gear ? Is there something special in the DartZell sound ?

*ianmedium*: you says "Ahhh...*Dart Zeel*, that would be my solid state amp company of choice". 

--> * Better than NAGRA ?  Different sound ?*


----------



## bonitomio

germanguy said:


> @bonitomino - my modified amp has totally separated left and right channels including two independent power supplies, but the amplifier channels are not a balanced design but a rebuild of the tu-05 SET left and right channel, so i call it double mono.
> 
> the only left-right GND connection at the moment is the input jack, because the two (small) input transformers i tested were not as good as hoped. next week i will order and connect two highend input transformers, and then the whole amp from input to output has no left-right GND connection, so completely separated.


 

 Thanks for clarifying for me GG!


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Did someone already heard a DartZell gear ? Is there something special in the DartZell sound ?
> 
> *ianmedium*: you says "Ahhh...*Dart Zeel*, that would be my solid state amp company of choice".
> 
> --> * Better than NAGRA ?  Different sound ?*




Different sound but equally as engrossing, Both very very musical though.


----------



## bmichels

let's take a break and forget the technology for a while and let's listen to some music :
  
  
  
24 bits High-Res version downloadable here 
  
Enjoy my friends...


----------



## bmichels

Slightly bigger than our TU-05 : *Line Magnetic 41.2 212 Single Ended mono amplifier*
  

  
 or more reasonable... Line Magnetic LM-219 IA (2 x 24w) :


----------



## GermanGuy

will try my best ...


----------



## ianmedium

Yay, My DF96 Telefunkens from DB tubes here in Canada have arrived and I am pleased to say they are proper Tele's with the diamond bases (DB may be a bit more expensive but he is reliable with his descriptions. I shall clean the pins and pop them in and burn them in for a while. I am really excited to hear what "proper" Tele's sound like as all the others I have purchased have not had the diamond bases, not been made in Germany and have been so noisy as to be unlistenable!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, now I see what all the fuss is about with Telefunkens! These are night and day different to the ones i have had before. Even though they are not burned in I can hear they are a superior tube. Top end goes on forever as does bottom end which is a surprise as I always associate German tubes with air, transparency and beautiful top end but with not a lot of bass. These have it all and then some!
I have combined them with my Mullards and would say this combination has it all. Very musical, good deep bass (for this amp) and lots of air around the notes and soundstage. Beautiful soundstage presentation as well with these Tele's.
Dead quiet, no ting ting's or rustling, just clear black sonic background. Early days yet but I think this will take over as my golden pairing!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> OK, now I see what all the fuss is about with Telefunkens! These are night and day different to the ones i have had before. Even though they are not burned in I can hear they are a superior tube. Top end goes on forever as does bottom end which is a surprise as I always associate German tubes with air, transparency and beautiful top end but with not a lot of bass. These have it all and then some!
> I have combined them with my Mullards and would say this combination has it all. Very musical, good deep bass (for this amp) and lots of air around the notes and soundstage. Beautiful soundstage presentation as well with these Tele's.
> Dead quiet, no ting ting's or rustling, just clear black sonic background. Early days yet but I think this will take over as my golden pairing!


 
 do you have picture of those "magic"  Telefunken as well as their boxes as well as the detail of the diamond base ?  Interested to see if they are diffferent from those I got..


----------



## ianmedium

I don't have a picture of the base but if i remember there is either a "6" or "9" in the center of the diamond depending on which way up your looking at it. It has the "B" letter with a bunch of numbers printed vertically on the tube glass.

Here are a couple of quick snaps of the box and tube in situ.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> I don't have a picture of the base but if i remember there is either a "6" or "9" in the center of the diamond depending on which way up your looking at it. It has the "B" letter with a bunch of numbers printed vertically on the tube glass.
> 
> Here are a couple of quick snaps of the box and tube in situ.


 
 Thanks.  I have may be the same...


----------



## ianmedium

I got mine from the Canadian tube company DB tubes if thats any help.


----------



## woodcans

Thanks Ian, Going to try a pair.


----------



## ianmedium

Just been listening now WC, I think these have been the best so far right out of the box as well. Really nice tight bottom end on them.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> Just been listening now WC, I think these have been the best so far right out of the box as well. *Really nice tight bottom end on them.*


That's kinda why I've been working out towards but not there yet .


----------



## ianmedium

I think these would work really well with the 06. Tight bottom end, lovely soundstage and a top end that just goes on and on. I am so glad I got to hear a proper pair at last. These were made in Berlin in 1979 so they are the youngest tubes I own as well. Just think, I was in my penultimate year at senior school when these were made!


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=telefunken+df96&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks GG, the cheapest pair there though is $30 including shipping and the rest much more and my German is bad, do they say where and when they were made as that makes a huge difference I find. To be clear the ones I purchased with a standard test were $15US each plus $3US shipping per tube. So not only are they cheaper your getting them tested in the box and all the stock is Berlin 1979. So even if your in Europe its cheaper to buy them from Canada!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, prices here for df and dl tubes got higher and higher and now have reached a level i would call too high.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, the prices are crazy for the tubes I feel. thankfully there are other sources, particularly in the UK and North America that seem to change a reasonable price. I would buy from David (DBtubes) any day. I have not had a bad tube from him and he is one of the few I would pay a bit more for.


----------



## GermanGuy

just a short status update:
  
 these days most of the time just listening to my modded amp and enjoying listening to music and give the amp some burn-in time.
  
 in the meantime i modified the original schematic and my amp to get my build more resistent against RF interferences and self- or induced HF oscillation.
  
 i bought a b/w laser printer to print pcb designs on transparent foil and an uv exposure unit for the pcbs, so self production can start this weekend if all parts have arrived until friday.
  
 found an excellent and free pcb design suite (DESIGNSPARK) i will use for the layouts.
  
 i ordered all the components and parts for an improved voltage filter and this time also stabilization board with separated voltages for each tube and voltage (filament / anode), so having both 4 filament and 4 anode voltage outputs, and also ordered the components for a highend version of my tu-05 mod:
  
 - 0.1% metal oxide resistors
 - ELNA SILMIC II and some Nichicon MUSE electrolyte capacitors
 - Big MUNDORF electrolyte capacitors for the anode voltage stabilization
 - Mundorf Supreme SILVER / OIL capacitors for the hole signal path
 - lots of WIMA MKP foil capacitors and ferrite inductances for the voltage filter board
  
 i have everything ready to build a double mono charger / power supply, but at first have to design the custom pcb for the psu.
  
 i really can't wait to hear if this highend capacitors really make a difference. i did a lot of reseach in the internet but did not find even one highend tube headphone or other amp with the df / dl tubes.
  
 P.S. not to forget - i had a telephone conversation with Mr. Reinhöfer so i will get a feedback for two custom input transformers.


----------



## smial1966

Always fascinating reading your updates GG. You might find this article interesting - http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/Cap.html - as the author tests over 75 capacitors in a loudspeaker crossover then rates them subjectively according to how they sound. I have a DAC that uses Duelund CAST-Cu capacitors and it sounds wonderfully analogue.  
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> just a short status update:
> 
> these days most of the time just listening to my modded amp and enjoying listening to music and give the amp some burn-in time.
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot for this link, a great review and summary i always was looking for, after having red the article i think i have choosen the right capacitors for my needs.
  
 good news (1): the parcel with the uv exposure unit arrived today.
 good news (2): the parcel with the colorfly c4 also arrived.
 excellent news (3): they did not repair the colorfly, i got a sealed and boxed new one!


----------



## ianmedium

That's great customer service GG! I got a me iPad air last November, noticed a couple of weeks ago a tiny black spec not even a mil across under the glass. Went to the apple store and they replaced the whole thing with a brand new one. Things go wrong, it's how they are rectified that matters.


----------



## GermanGuy

absolutely agree! just to mention colorfly europe in addition called me today asking if i have received the c4 and if everything is okay! great service indeed.

soundwise i feel back in heaven. it' s a day and night difference compared to the colorfly c3 and also the hrt microstreamer. the c4 has such an airy and spacious sound, now i can continue working on my tu-05 mods as my sound reference is back and working!


----------



## GermanGuy

any recommendations for a highend (portable?) music player with balanced output for my modded tu-05?


----------



## ianmedium

Have not heard it yet but the AK240 is looking a hot favourite for that roll. I think they are due in here in April so I will be able to report back on that. Otherwise the HM901 I think has that feature as well.


----------



## xplosive

GG you might try the RWAK120b that provides a true balanced output signal. I am also very interested in ak240. But not sure whether it will pair well with an extra amp.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey GG,
 I can't get enough of the sound of the Meridian Director DAC. I think their 'apodising filter' is the best way to listen to CD quality music. It's also very strong with 96/24 material.
 I'm running my AK120 (mini optical out)  through it and the sound is fantastic. I know it's not balanced, but I thought you might appreciate the input. It works for around 3-4 hours with a Morphie Juice Pack for USB power. 
 At the moment I'm running it through an RSA SR-71B, which is a nice balanced solid state portable amp. I ordered a balanced cable for the HD800's and I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## GermanGuy

Thank you all for your recommendations. at the moment i have to think of what i want:
  
 - from all i have red about the meridian now it could be a nice device to be integrated into my amp as the HRT mircostremaer is nice to have but in comparison to the colorfly c4 not the sound signature i want
  
 - the hifiman may be a good player, but i never liked the plastic like outfit of hifimans
  
 - the ak240 may be the ultimate solution, but when seeing the price my heart stopped
  
 - in the meantime i also found the ak120b, could be the natural "i want a new player with balanced output" choice for me
  
 so what to to:
  
 i think the meridian director will be on my shopping list next month while waiting for the first real prices for the ak240. but i think i will never buy one because for home use i then have to think of buying a highend multimedia streamer device or something like this.
  
 the ak120b - let's wait and see (and wait for the colorfly c5!).


----------



## GermanGuy

spent a lot of time in just listening to music and tube rolling to verify my impressions with my modded amp.
  
 while most of the impressions were similar to the ones posted before i yesterday was amazed how good the Lorenz DF91 - Lorenz DL92 combo sounds. The Lorenz DL92 really benefits from the improved bass response, now not having a somewhat unprecise, slightly bassy sound as described before. the combo now has an unbelievable level of texture and relaxing sound while not hiding any detail. Imaging and localisation are top notch, while the presentation is slightly less 3d and spacious sounding than the RFT DF97 - Philco 1S4 combo.
  
 The Lorenz Combo is painting a very realistic, not only HD but 4K image of the music in front of you like sitting in the gallery looking down to the orchestra with a great feeling for the space and dimensions, wide and deep, while the RFT DF97 - Philco 1S4 combo paints a more 3d like image of the music (only 3K?), you really feel surrounded by the music, the soundstage is wider and deeper, you feel sitting in one of the first rows nearer to the music.
  
 so good luck i have lots of different tubes to test and to listen to.
  
 as my modded amp and the modified internal power supply boards and my bias battery board allow to adjust voltages as next step i will modify this parts again to have continously adjustable voltages for anode and bias and will integrate volt meters to measure and adjust the tube bias (to be precise the resulting anode current).
  
 this will allow to finetune the sound, adjust bias to minumum distortion and to be sure that the tubes are running with a correct and not to high anode current.
  
 i found the HRT Microstreamer sound quality somewhat related to the quality of the USB power of the computer the HRT microstreamer is connected to (i assume this), for example in my office definetely better sounding with my battery driven Dell Netbook than with my Dell PC, so also an USB power filter board is on my queue list of components to build for my modded amp.


----------



## GermanGuy

sam edwards said:


> Hey GG,
> I can't get enough of the sound of the Meridian Director DAC. I think their 'apodising filter' is the best way to listen to CD quality music. It's also very strong with 96/24 material.
> I'm running my AK120 (mini optical out)  through it and the sound is fantastic. I know it's not balanced, but I thought you might appreciate the input. It works for around 3-4 hours with a Morphie Juice Pack for USB power.
> At the moment I'm running it through an RSA SR-71B, which is a nice balanced solid state portable amp. I ordered a balanced cable for the HD800's and I'm looking forward to trying it out.


 

 Better sounding than the ak120 directly connected to the amp? That's amazing!


----------



## Sam Edwards

Re GG/Meridian Director
I'll take this combo to the SoCal Headfi meetup in March and see what the others think. For me it's a clear win. I liked it so much that I didn't spend much time A/B-ing.


----------



## GermanGuy

it's really quiet here at the moment (really hoping the thread will not be that dead forever)!
  
 spent a lot of time reading everything about power supply and voltage regulator design, impedance, LC-networks and - filters.
  
 in the meantime i got a lot of parts for my highend-mod-version of the tu-05:
  

  
 lots of capacitors (Mundorf supreme silver.öl foil capacitors, mundorf m-lytic, elna silmic II, nichicon muse electrolyte capacitors, wima mkp4 and mkp10), lots of inductances for the LC-power-filters, high precision 0.1% resistors, small silver mica capacitors to block RF interferences, power transformers and filters, ultrafast soft-recovery 8ns (nano seconds) rectifier diodes, lots of small aluminium and iron boxes to shield the different parts of the amp, copper foil for the same purpose and shielding all the signal wires, and much more not shown here (all the xlr jacks and connectors to modify my headphones and to make some adaptors for example).
  
 as the mundorf supreme silver.öl capacitors were only available with 100nF and 220nF but not 150nF, i called Mundorf and was more than happy that i managed to get four custom made mundorf silver.öl foil capacitors with 150nF in addition!
  
 and i found and bought something very special i never had dreamed of that i could affort this:
  

  
 the capacitors shown in the picture above are mica capacitors (sic!) 100nF 500v. if you search the internet for new ones you have to pay up to about 150 Euros per piece, i got these East German NOS ones for just 8,90 Euros each!
  
 i measured the capacitance and they are all 100nF within 2% tolerance!
  
 i will definetly test them with a mica coupling capacitors only version.


----------



## GermanGuy

@Sam Edwards - did not forget your USB charger device, constantly looking for and thinking about a good solution, but up to now i am not satisfied with the energy efficency.
  
 btw, i think i will buy a meridian director, it is a really nice device and easy to integrate into my high-end tu-05 mod and it has its own power connector so i can provide a much better than USB power (additonal) internal 5v voltage that can also be used to charge my colorfly c4.


----------



## AnakChan

Sorry all I've been wanting to splinter off GG's posts of his mods into a separate thread in the DIY section and keep this thread as the Analog Squared Paper thread but I still haven't gotten around to do so as I've been kinda lazy. Will get around to it some time.
  
 Meanwhile, I'm finding the NEC 1T4SF's I got to be quite noisy on the TUR-06. I'm using rather sensitive IEMs but I can hear distortion and what sounds like the caps charging up. It settles for awhile but then comes back again when the source inputs back into the amp. Will try switching back to the Sylvanias or try the Telefunkens. Sadly I'm still on a single Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF and can't find a matching pair.


----------



## mtthefirst

My TUR-06 is still equipped with standard sylvania from Shikada san. Try to switch to those Brimar with stamp for quite a few hours and then switch back. Those Brimars are very sensitive to vibration and interference.


----------



## GermanGuy

@AnakChan - could be that this tube is sensitiv to induced or self RF oscillation - had this problem with my own build. sounds like some distortion even with low volume level, an added sizzling or crackling, or the amp started to produce a sound like pffft .. pfffft ... pfffft ... .

you could solder two small capacitors of just 10 to 100 pF from left and right input to input ground, which greatly improved the input rf supression when i did. i used two mica 10 pF capacitors.


----------



## AnakChan

germanguy said:


> @AnakChan - could be that this tube is sensitiv to induced or self RF oscillation - had this problem with my own build. sounds like some distortion even with low volume level, an added sizzling or crackling, or the amp started to produce a sound like pffft .. pfffft ... pfffft ... .
> 
> you could solder two small capacitors of just 10 to 100 pF from left and right input to input ground, which greatly improved the input rf supression when i did. i used two mica 10 pF capacitors.


 
  
 Cheers that could be a good tip!! I'll try switching tubes first and will also ask Shikada-san on the caps on the input this weekend.


----------



## bmichels

The Calyx *M* will fit perfectly attached to my TU-05 tube amp    Perfect size !
  
 It will favorably replace in this "source" role my RWAK100, and the system will still fit inside my transportable Audio case (Calyx + TU-05 + TH-900 + Chargers/cables)..   
  
*Let's just hope that the famous Line-Out is really really "clean"*


----------



## bmichels

Question:  *has someone already tested the new Transformers *that SquarePaper propose as an "upgrade" option ? 
  
 I am thinking buying 2 of them and installing them myself.  But is it worth the effort in term of SQ ?   GermanGuy ?
  

  
 Above the new one ( OUT-41-357S ) , and bellow  the stock  OUT-41-357 in my TU-05.


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> Meanwhile, I'm finding the NEC 1T4SF's I got to be quite noisy on the TUR-06. I'm using rather sensitive IEMs but I can hear distortion and what sounds like the caps charging up. It settles for awhile but then comes back again when the source inputs back into the amp. Will try switching back to the Sylvanias or try the Telefunkens. Sadly I'm still on a single Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF and can't find a matching pair.




I have had that with some tubes Sean. It sounds to me like a bad tube or tubes. I found burn in did not sort it out. This unfortunately is the crap shoot that is NOS vintage tubes. Those Tele's I purchased a few weeks ago are quiet as the grave and to be highly recommended in terms of deeper bass extension and top end air. Oh, and the mids!
I think once the headphone festival is over this month Shikada San will be shipping the pair of 3S4 "Tens" to me. I cannot wait to hear what they sound like!



mtthefirst said:


> My TUR-06 is still equipped with standard sylvania from Shikada san. Try to switch to those Brimar with stamp for quite a few hours and then switch back. Those Brimars are very sensitive to vibration and interference.




I agree with this. They are very sensitive to vibration and need good isolation, they are wonderful tubes but if the amp is truly going to be portable they would not be my first choice.

I have been using for the past couple of weeks the Telefunken DF96's in conjunction with the Mullard DL92's I am finding this combination to be my favourite so far. It has the creamy warmth and mid's we love about tubes but with the added bonuses of better bass extension and top end sparkly. It is so odd as well considering the warmth that this combination is probably the most transparent and revealing of all the combo's I have found to date!

My advice with Telefunkens is make sure of the diamond base, make sure of Berlin manufacture. These are so completely different to the other Tele's I have purchased and with these I can see what all the fuss is about.

Something tells me they would be great synergy for the 06!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Question:  *has someone already tested the new Transformers *that SquarePaper propose as an "upgrade" option ?
> 
> I am thinking buying 2 of them and installing them myself.  But is it worth the effort in term of SQ ?   GermanGuy ?


 
  
 hard to estimate. with reference to the original japanese site offering these output transformers they have a higher inductance and so a better bass response. there was nothing written if they have other improvements implemented like a better core material so the main benefit should be the bass range. but why not just ordering and testing? the output transformers are rather cheap.
  
 you can see the higher inductance is also reflected by a lower maximum DC current of 15mA instead of 20mA (no problem in the case of the tu-05), maybe they made the gap smaller as i did with my tu-05 transformer mod - similar core size, higher inductance, so the core can run earlier into saturation.
  
 at least for my modded original tu-05 output transformers i can say that there was the benefit of a (slighty) better bass range and extension, but not in resolution or detail, so i would not expect wonders.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> hard to estimate. with reference to the original japanese site offering these output transformers they have a higher inductance and so a better bass response. there was nothing written if they have other improvements implemented like a better core material so the main benefit should be the bass range. but why not just ordering and testing? the output transformers are rather cheap.
> 
> you can see the higher inductance is also reflected by a lower maximum DC current of 15mA instead of 20mA (no problem in the case of the tu-05), maybe they made the gap smaller as i did with my tu-05 transformer mod - similar core size, higher inductance, so the core can run earlier into saturation.
> 
> at least for my modded original tu-05 output transformers i can say that there was the benefit of a (slighty) better bass range and extension, but not in resolution or detail, so i would not expect wonders.


 
 thanks
  
 I will try to find them on EBAY.  Unless you have another reliable source for Europe...


----------



## GermanGuy

constantly monitoring "SE output transformers" and similar searches on ebay i have never seen this type offered - (sorry).


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> constantly monitoring "SE output transformers" and similar searches on ebay i have never seen this type offered - (sorry).


 
  
 Ok, so I will ask Kageyuki Shikada to send me 2 of them
  
 But... do you know other transformer, better than the OUT-41-357S,  *that will fit INSIDE* the original (short) TU-05 casing ?


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Ok, so I will ask Kageyuki Shikada to send me 2 of them
> 
> But... do you know other transformer, better than the OUT-41-357S,  *that will fit INSIDE* the original (short) TU-05 casing ?


 

 only one, but the primary impedance is too high, is designed for a dl92 running with 90v anode voltage. so up to now no real solution besides the "going the custom made way".


----------



## bmichels

Sorry, ...Totally Out of topic, but you really have to see this strange tube ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 the  *CHALLENGE-se-833-mx *     
  
 60 watts at Pure class A and weights 45 kg's.  The output tube reminds a bit on the Wavac amplifiers. Priced at €30.000 for pair.


----------



## bmichels

And this one !!  (work in progress) : *Thomas Mayer 211/211 amplifiers *


----------



## bonitomio

germanguy said:


> any recommendations for a highend (portable?) music player with balanced output for my modded tu-05


 
 Deleted post sorry my mistake


----------



## Sam Edwards

germanguy said:


> @Sam Edwards - did not forget your USB charger device, constantly looking for and thinking about a good solution, but up to now i am not satisfied with the energy efficency.
> 
> btw, i think i will buy a meridian director, it is a really nice device and easy to integrate into my high-end tu-05 mod and it has its own power connector so i can provide a much better than USB power (additonal) internal 5v voltage that can also be used to charge my colorfly c4.


 
 Hey GG,
 I think your suggestion of a very large USB charger is a good one. I'll probably mostly listen to mine at work, so I'm not too concerned about needing huge battery life. 
 I'm really enjoying the Director and hope you do, too.


----------



## AnakChan

ianmedium said:


> I have had that with some tubes Sean. It sounds to me like a bad tube or tubes. I found burn in did not sort it out. This unfortunately is the crap shoot that is NOS vintage tubes. Those Tele's I purchased a few weeks ago are quiet as the grave and to be highly recommended in terms of deeper bass extension and top end air. Oh, and the mids!
> I think once the headphone festival is over this month Shikada San will be shipping the pair of 3S4 "Tens" to me. I cannot wait to hear what they sound like!
> I agree with this. They are very sensitive to vibration and need good isolation, they are wonderful tubes but if the amp is truly going to be portable they would not be my first choice.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So I took my TUR-06 back to Shikada-san at the Fujiya show today and he had a listen and believes there's something wrong with the power supply or transformer (sorry I didn't hear him carefully) and will repair it. At the same time I took the opportunity to "upgrade" my circuitry to v2.0 of the TUR-06 which apparently has a lower noise floor. I didn't hear the difference in the noise floor comparing v1 and v2 but I did hear the v2 having a wider and bigger sound over v1. So it's a welcoming upgrade.
  
 I also got a chance to listen to the Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF vs my NEC 1T4SF and the Fujitsu is very nice. Adds a bit more warmth and detail to the NEC however again the 1T4SFs are hard to come by. The Fujitsu Ten 3S4's OTOH are not compatible for the TUR-06.
  
 There also was an upgrade to the TU-05b in the power supply or transformer area of the circuitry. I heard the v2 but I didn't compare to the v1 on the spot and to be honest I can't remember the v1 sound I heard back in May when I reviewed the early TU-05b. The TU-05b v2 also sounded quite nice and refined but I didn't to as much critical listening as I did to the TUR-06 v2.


----------



## woodcans

anakchan said:


> So I took my TUR-06 back to Shikada-san at the Fujiya show today and he had a listen and believes there's something wrong with the power supply or transformer (sorry I didn't hear him carefully) and will repair it. At the same time I took the opportunity to "upgrade" my circuitry to v2.0 of the TUR-06 which apparently has a lower noise floor. I didn't hear the difference in the noise floor comparing v1 and v2 but I did hear the v2 having a wider and bigger sound over v1. So it's a welcoming upgrade.
> 
> I also got a chance to listen to the Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF vs my NEC 1T4SF and the Fujitsu is very nice. Adds a bit more warmth and detail to the NEC however again the 1T4SFs are hard to come by. The Fujitsu Ten 3S4's OTOH are not compatible for the TUR-06.
> 
> There also was an upgrade to the TU-05b in the power supply or transformer area of the circuitry. I heard the v2 but I didn't compare to the v1 on the spot and to be honest I can't remember the v1 sound I heard back in May when I reviewed the early TU-05b. The TU-05b v2 also sounded quite nice and refined but I didn't to as much critical listening as I did to the TUR-06 v2.


 
  
 I'm wondering if I should send my tu-05b in for the upgrade, but can't decide if it's absence is worth it.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> I'm wondering if I should send my tu-05b in for the upgrade, but can't decide if it's absence is worth it.


 
 I have asked to send me 2 new "upgraded" OUT-41-357S transformers, and I will do the swap myself.   Don't want to let my TU-05 go....
 
  
 Quite simple if you know to use a soldering iron...


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> I have asked to send me 2 new "upgraded" OUT-41-357S transformers, and I will do the swap myself.   Don't want to let my TU-05 go....
> 
> 
> Quite simple if you know to use a soldering iron...


 
  
  
 How many wires need to be soldered for each transformer?


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> How many wires need to be soldered for each transformer?


 
  
  
 5 per transformer.


----------



## smial1966

That looks complicated to my classically trained eye! Damn, I knew that lack of attention in electronics at school would someday haunt me. 

I'd be very interested to know whether the 'upgraded' transformer does produce a noticeable improvement in the amps sonics, so please keep us owners informed.




bmichels said:


> 5 per transformer.


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> 5 per transformer.


 
  
 That looks 'macro' enough that I might be able to accomplish it.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> That looks 'macro' enough that I might be able to accomplish it.


 
 The TU-05 is indeed far from  SMT  technology


----------



## xplosive

I broke my ak100 last month, it broke the headphone out caused by my interconnect jack bent inside it. They simply fell out from my clumsy hand (along with my tur06). But the line in jack on tur06 are proven to be stronger than on ak100. Oh well after a while this is my new set up that i found quite amazing. they are hippo biscuit dap using pure copper interconnect and pair it with the fad pandora hope vi and tur06 (silvania tube). And wow they really surprise me, they actually sound better than my ak100 + v7mg1l + tur06 +esw11.
 Amazing details of the pandora tamed with the copper ic and get the warmth and layered further to the next lv by the tur06.They really keep on amaze me with all the track that i got,
 I believe they will be even better with a better source. But now I am still confused which one i should get.
 Upgrade and fix the ak100 to ak100-s by Vinnie, or get a calyx or even get the new ak240.  But meanwhile this set up already keep me awake until 3.am last night..


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> I broke my ak100 last month, it broke the headphone out caused by my interconnect jack bent inside it. They simply fell out from my clumsy hand (along with my tur06). But the line in jack on tur06 are proven to be stronger than on ak100. Oh well after a while this is my new set up that i found quite amazing. they are hippo biscuit dap using pure copper interconnect and pair it with the fad pandora hope vi and tur06 (silvania tube). And wow they really surprise me, they actually sound better than my ak100 + v7mg1l + tur06 +esw11.
> Amazing details of the pandora tamed with the copper ic and get the warmth and layered further to the next lv by the tur06.They really keep on amaze me with all the track that i got,
> I believe they will be even better with a better source. But now I am still confused which one i should get.
> Upgrade and fix the ak100 to ak100-s by Vinnie, or get a calyx or even get the new ak240.  But meanwhile this set up already keep me awake until 3.am last night..


 
  
 Great looking headphone. Can you share more listening experience with the fad pandora hope vi ? Is is comfortable or really...too heavy ? How is sound isolation ?


----------



## xplosive

Many people saying that hope 6 sound sig quite similar with the hd800. I have to agree with that. they also has a very low 8 ohm impedance so they are very easy to drive. For me they sound quite similar to the th900 but I prefer the vocal on the hope6 even though they are less intimate than my esw11. They are very transparent, and fast and very natural sounding too. and you can hear all the micro details on the record without losing the musicality. They quite big and heavy, I don't think i gonna wear them outside. The pads will get warm when you wear it, but quite comfy to my small ears. As for sound isolation, they don't leak i think. my wife didn't hear any noise while i am listening to them. But you can still hear people saying when you did not play any music. You should give them a try. Just remember to choose your interconnect depend on your taste. I think copper suit best for me. when i use silver the detail are too harsh to my ears. Sorry for OOT but hope 6 really pair very well with the tur06. They really make the hope6 sound to the next level. The bass become very good with the tur06.


----------



## ianmedium

thanks explosive. I personally feel the FAD headphones have a natural affinity to the ASP amps. I am looking forward to the day that I can try the Hope's


----------



## GermanGuy

you can try them during the next highend fair in munich in may - i will do!


----------



## xplosive

imo hope6 belong to the top tier class level headphone like t5p, hd800 and th900.I think something to do with its hybrid driver. there is one particular song from depape  "acoustic and dining" album (two japanese guitarist players) that really strikes me. In that song they play their guitar along with a piano. the guitar strokes and piano strokes at the same time. I almost could not pick up the different on my esw11. but with hope6 you can tell fairly easily. They are really that fast and transparent..


----------



## bmichels

*Just ordered two OUT-41-357S * transformer to be shipped to me to "upgrade" the OUT-41-357 that are in my TU-05.
  
 I will do myself the swap.  
  
 I hope the SQ improvement will be significant.  I will let you know...


----------



## ianmedium

I will be interested in hearing your thoughts. I think I will leave mine alone as I just love the balance as it is especially with the Mullard/Telefunken combination that i now use. It will be interesting to hear the mythical 'TEN' 3S4's when they get here.


----------



## ianmedium

Yay, Shikada San has shipped the "TEN's" Can't wait to hear what they do for the 3S4 stage.


----------



## ianmedium

The Kobe Kogyo Corp. "Ten" 3S4's Shikada San was sending me after the show he attended arrived just now. Can't wait to hear them.

The have fortunately been burned in so I am just letting them run with some music playing for half an hour before listening.

They are replacing the Mullard 3S4's and are being used in conjunction with the Telefunken DF96's. Source is the AK120 and Headphones I always use to evaluate new tubes are the Beyerdynamic T5P's which reveal everything!
So watch this space!




Shikada San also kindly sent me the circuit diagram for the TU-05!

Thanks so much to Shikada san for this wonderful gift of ultra rare tubes!


----------



## ianmedium

Ok, I had to listen! I really hate telling you this fellow TU-05 owners but this 3S4 tube is without a shadow of a doubt, even after just listening to three of my benchmark tracks ( Visions, Sabbina Sciubia and Antonia Forcione from the Naim label album "Meet Me In London 24/192.. Anne Bisson, September in Montreal from the Album, Blue Mind..Miles Davis Sketches of Spain, KOB stereo 24/192) _the_ best 3S4 tube I have heard to date!

Why? simply that it adds bass I did not think this amp had in it. The bass extension is not subtle. The sound fills out, bass deepens to levels I have heard in other amps but not at the cost of being bloated. The bass we have come to know and love about this amp, textured and detailed still remains but it just goes oh so much deeper, considerably deeper than my last benchmark, the Mullards.

In combination with the Berlin made diamond base Telefunken DF96's which also add bass quality this is just about the most perfect combination to these ears I have heard with this amp. All the pace rhythm and timing is there, the snap and immediacy, the delicate touch in the mids, the sweet crystaline treble but now we have the bass come in to play.

Now, the downside to these tubes is they are made of the same unobtanium as the Marconi's but honestly, if you ever see a pair, grab em! Simply, with all the 3S4 tubes there is nothing to compare.

The added bonus is these are inky black silent tubes. Not a murmur, not a rustle, no ting tings just inky black. Oh, and another thing, more defined soundstage back to front as well as separation of instruments within that soundstage.

I can see why Shikada San has raved about these tubes for so long. Now, all we need is the industrious Japanese members of this forum to go hunting for us. Somewhere in Japan in a dusty wear house must be a box of these waiting for new homes!


----------



## xplosive

Wow that is just heavenly sound to me. So happy at last you have those super rare tubes Ian.
 I am still waiting for my phillips df91 tubes to come. Hoping it can eliminate those df96 rustling background sound on my tur06.


----------



## ianmedium

I really hope they work. I have been lucky with all of the tubes I have got, probably 90% have been great but being NOS it is a bit of a Gamble. I highly recommend those DF96 Telefunkens I got from DBtubes, very high quality.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you Ian. I do have a df96 telefunken tubes. But i don't know whether they are the diamond one or not. They sound very good but still there is a rustling noise at the background. So for now I am still using the silvania tubes. Tubes from Shikada are the best quality tube I have so far.


----------



## ianmedium

Just out of interest check the bases of those Telefunkens. I have had four pairs previous to these and none had diamonds and all were poor sounding and noisy.


----------



## xplosive

You are right Ian, after I check there is no diamond logo on the base.


----------



## ianmedium

See, thats the problem right there. I don't know who made them but it was not Telefunken. I must admit when I saw the ones from DB tubes they were a bit expensive but I have purchased from David before so knew his tubes were top notch and he knows his stuff about the history of tubes and where they are made and how to decipher codes so I took the chance.

To say they are a night and day difference from the non diamond base ones is an understatement. I was so impressed with the quality of sound of them I have not changed them since getting them. They actually beat my last best pair which were Lorenz's.


----------



## GermanGuy

so we can assume that you now also will start with your own modifications based on the schematic of the tu-05?!

it's great that the tubes add some bass. btw that is the reason i always come back to the philco 1s4 tubes because of the much deeper bass.

so i am happy for you that there is a great and outstanding 3s4 with the same ability, but ... as always rare.. rare .. rare. like your lorenz and marconi.

i think a tube rolling party gets more and more nessesary.


----------



## bmichels

So,* ianmedium* if I understand well your new "*gold combo"* is :  Kobe Kogyo Corp. *"Ten" 3S4* + Berlin made diamond base *Telefunken DF96*
  
*QUESTION: Where did you purchased those **Berlin made diamond base Telefunken DF96* ?  I have some Telefunken DF96, but, they are NOT diamond based, and I must say that they did not impressed me a lot !
  
  
  
*AHHH again I need to go hunting !*
  
 Anyway... 
  
*In the mean time, I also received something from *Shikada San  (but is is much less rare) : 
  

 So..some soldering soon to "upgrade" my OUT-41-357 ...


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> so we can assume that you are now also will start with your own modifications based on the schematic of the tu-05?!
> 
> it's great that the tubes add some bass. btw that is the reason i always come back to the philco 1s4 tubes because of the much deeper bass.
> 
> ...




Ah no dear GG! I am about as technically minded as a blind handless lunatic asylum resident! I will happily live vicariously through your endeavours! By the way, any updates?




bmichels said:


> So,* ianmedium
> * if I understand well your new "*[COLOR=DAA520]gold combo"[/COLOR]* is :  Kobe Kogyo Corp. *"Ten" 3S4* + Berlin made diamond base *Telefunken DF96*
> 
> *QUESTION: Where did you purchased those **Berlin made diamond base Telefunken DF96* ?  I have some Telefunken DF96, but, they are NOT diamond based, and I must say that they did not impressed me a lot !
> ...




I am very much looking forward to hearing what you hear as differences with those new transformers BM, As to the present combination I have of tubes now and after listening more and more and to many different tracks I actually feel safe in saying I have no reached the end of tube rolling. I simply could not want for more from this wonderful amp that this combination bring to my ears. So much so I have now screwed on the other tube cover for full RF protection and that way it will stay!

I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to get the right Telefunkens. All the ones without diamond bases and not made in Berlin have been bad tubes both in terms of quiet and sonics.

Sadly I am sorry to say both the stockist that had these now have none, DBtubes is where I got mine from and I have just checked and he has no more. You might want to email him to see if he can get hold of any more though. Also there was a seller on ebay selling the Berlin made ones but they have none left now.


----------



## GermanGuy

Four Telefunken DF96 with Diamond available here from my favorite tube seller (rosmarie3878):
  
 http://www.ebay.de/itm/DF96-1AJ4-TELEFUNKEN-NOS-NEW-OWN-BOX-DIAMOND-/221363335405?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item338a4870ed
  
 you can send him an ebay mail to ask if they were made in berlin.
  
 interestingly the tubes are not shown when searching ebay.com (worldwide), so i can only recommend to search also ebay.de when looking for german tubes.


----------



## GermanGuy

i think some TEN 3s4 are available here:
  
 http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-496272145-valvula-3s4-ten-japon-_JM
  
 i think it is from argentina, i do not understand the language but i want to ask that if one of you ordering some 3s4 from this side could send me a PM with the price for two so that i could decide and eventually ask to order also two TEN 3s4 tubes for me ?!


----------



## holeout

Looks like I should get mine soon, long body with new transformer 
  


  
 Just waiting to finish the leather case....


----------



## smial1966

Wow, great find GG. I'd have snapped these up and redistributed them to thread members but the sale is now closed. Unlike eBay there's no obvious way to contact the seller, as insofar as I can ascertain only 1 valve sold, so presumably 9 are still available. Perhaps a thread member with better linguistic skills can check out the link and email the seller.  
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> i think some TEN 3s4 are available here:
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-496272145-valvula-3s4-ten-japon-_JM
> 
> i think it is from argentina, i do not understand the language but i want to ask that if one of you ordering some 3s4 from this side could send me a PM with the price for two so that i could decide and eventually ask to order also two TEN 3s4 tubes for me ?!


----------



## xplosive

Wow that is one beautiful tu05 holeout.. another one of a kind.. Congrats and enjoy!
  
 And guys check this out..
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Final-Audio-Design-Pandora-Headphones/dp/B00HSHEU7M/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392972127&sr=1-4&keywords=headphones


----------



## holeout

Been waiting since September! So much anticipation....


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> Wow that is one beautiful tu05 holeout.. another one of a kind.. Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> And guys check this out..
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Final-Audio-Design-Pandora-Headphones/dp/B00HSHEU7M/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392972127&sr=1-4&keywords=headphones


 

 will post my impressions after the next highend in munich in may!


----------



## GermanGuy

holeout said:


> Been waiting since September! So much anticipation....


 

 we all here share the same experience, it's a hard time, but then .......


----------



## ianmedium

Good catch GG, I hope some more can be found, they look identical to the ones I have. The ones I have also are D Getter ones which would make them I think pre 1960's


----------



## woodcans

I am posting this here for a couple of reasons. One, I know bmichels is quite interested in the Hugo and also has a tu-05. Two, so am I. And I now have a Hugo with me. Thirdly, I know both of us are fans of the th900. And finally, I know we both read the post of another HF'er stating that the th900's directly out of the Hugo was better than the Hugo driving the tu-05.
  
 I have spent the past two hours directly comparing the iPhone 5s driving the Hugo both directly and with the Hugo sending line out to the tu-05. 
  
 I can say with certainty that the tu-05 adds just that much more liveliness, dynamic range and extension when compared to the Hugo driving the the th900's directly. At first, I had a bit of a hard time discerning a difference, but with prolonged listening, the tu-05 is here to stay. It has a slightly more natural, more exciting, more extended, and just enough more of an 'airier' presentation to be worth keeping.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> I am posting this here for a couple of reasons. One, I know bmichels is quite interested in the Hugo and also has a tu-05. Two, so am I. And I now have a Hugo with me. Thirdly, I know both of us are fans of the th900. And finally, I know we both read the post of another HF'er stating that the th900's directly out of the Hugo was better than the Hugo driving the tu-05.
> 
> I have spent the past two hours directly comparing the iPhone 5s driving the Hugo both directly and with the Hugo sending line out to the tu-05.
> 
> I can say with certainty that the tu-05 adds just that much more liveliness, dynamic range and extension when compared to the Hugo driving the the th900's directly. At first, I had a bit of a hard time discerning a difference, but with prolonged listening, the tu-05 is here to stay. It has a slightly more natural, more exciting, more extended, and just enough more of an 'airier' presentation to be worth keeping.


 
 thanks for this impression. Another point in favour of the TU-05: It is harder to play with "tube rolling" with the HUGO


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> thanks for this impression. Another point in favour of the TU-05: It is harder to play with "tube rolling" with the HUGO




True. And today I'll be dropping my diamond Tele's into the '05!

Looking forward to impressions with the upgraded transformers.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> True. And today I'll be dropping my diamond Tele's into the '05!
> 
> Looking forward to impressions with the upgraded transformers.


 
 With which tube will you combine your Téléfunken ?  Some TEN ...


----------



## woodcans

bmichels said:


> With which tube will you combine your Téléfunken ?  Some TEN ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  




  
 Those look fantastic!
  
 I hate to admit, I haven't tube rolled in so long I forgot which brand these are. Think they are Mullards. Here's a pic. And of the (matched) Tele's.


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> Those look fantastic!
> 
> I hate to admit, I haven't tube rolled in so long I forgot which brand these are. Think they are Mullards. Here's a pic. And of the (matched) Tele's.


 
  
 Matched !! Where dit you get "matched" tubes ??   I am jalous...


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, they are mullards!


----------



## ianmedium

woodcans said:


> :basshead:
> 
> Those look fantastic!
> 
> I hate to admit, I haven't tube rolled in so long I forgot which brand these are. Think they are Mullards. Here's a pic. And of the (matched) Tele's.




WC, exact configuration I had before the tens came, I am very interested in your thoughts of that combo, I personally thought it was magnificent. I see David matched yours, wonderful. Bmichels, WC got his Tele's from dbtubes that I mentioned but it looks like they have sold out.

Highly recommend David.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> WC, exact configuration I had before the tens came, I am very interested in your thoughts of that combo, I personally thought it was magnificent. I see David matched yours, wonderful. Bmichels, WC got his Tele's from dbtubes that I mentioned but it looks like they have sold out.
> 
> Highly recommend David.


 
  
  
 Ian, yes I got this matched pair of Tele's from dbtubes per your previous post. Listening now with the Tele's and Mullards with the following hardware/software combo: MBP, Amarra Symphony, Chord Hugo, A2P tu-05, th900. 
  
 All I can say is this is some of the most natural, involving, head-shaking, knee-tapping sound that I have ever heard. The level of detail that the Hugo can extract is pretty amazing. To top it off, these Tele's have a black, black background. No hiss, pop, etc. Would love to try the Ten's, but otherwise I am currently (quite) happy.


----------



## ianmedium

WC, your experience echoes mine completely. I would not be without the Tele's now and if I had never heard the tens I would be in bliss with the Mullards. I have a feeling that what I gain with the TEN's in my system is made up for with the Hugo in yours so I would not worry too much about the TEN's unless a pair appear then snap them up.

I love the warmth that these Tele's bring to the table, Natural is the right word, they do not smooth off anything and all the detail is there just much more involving and true to a natural experience, that really sums up both the Tele's with Mullards and Tele's with TEN's.

I think though as you say, it is the black black background that is the most special thing. It just leaves the music and until someone hears what a truly black background brings to the experience of music reproduction then they here a veil.

Both these combinations lift that veil. I am seriously considering the HUGO alongside my 120 and am looking forward to hearing it when it arrives in Canada next month.


----------



## GermanGuy

the mullard 3s4 are "on stock", the diamond base telefunken df96 will arrive tomorrow - so this will be an interesting monday evening!


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent GG, just remember 20 hours on the Mullards especially as I found mine a little noisy before that figure but they settled down into inky black nicely. The Tele's were dead silent from the get go and one of the rare tubes to sound as good from the start as they do with hours on them, perhaps they opened up a little but not much.


----------



## GermanGuy

i already gave the mullards some burn-in time after your last recommendation to do so, also i did a lot of tube rolling using the mullards, so they should have reached this burn-in time.
  
 i spent a lot of time listening to my modded amp to learn what the sound tries to tell me for further modifications. in the meantime i modified my DIY grado-style headphone, the sr325is and the t5p now beeing full balanced with 4-pin neutrik jacks, also made an 6.3mm to neutrik and an neutrik to 3.5mm adapter:
  

  

  
 also i ordered 8 tube sockets for my final build which means i want to build tube sections with 3 DL92 in parallel. as result the tube sections would ideally fit the 1.7KOhm primary tab impedance of the tango transformers and also maybe have enough power to drive a high efficiency loudspeaker (but have to say that the result should be something in the 0.5 watt range, for higher output power the anode voltage has to be higher).
  
 to have enough tubes besides my 10 TUNG-SOL mil spec dl92 i also bought 10 RCA 1S4.
  
 after having some experience with the Mundorf Supreme Silver/Gold Solder now i also ordered the Standard Mundorf Silver/Gold Solder because the Supreme Solder has a melting point of 290 degrees celsius, the standard one has a much lower melting point of 227 degrees celsius.
  
 with the supreme solder it is nearly one way, you can easily solder whatever, but in the case of any mistake or change the temperatures to get the solder removed are simply so high that i sometimes wonder that the components survive without damage.
  
 Mr. Reinhöfer from www.roehrentechnik.de is working on a custom input transformer set for the tu-05, last time i talked to him he was in the state of final thinking and building a prototype. i asked Mr. Reinhöfer if he can provide custom input transformers because he offers a similar one but with one input to balanced output in the pure sense but not the right one for the double mono tu-05. So i will see if he can offer them and what the price would be.
  
 there is a new thread on head-fi especially about the sound of capacitors i learned a lot from, and must say that i am really happy to have choosen the Mundorf Silver.Öl capacitors because they are highly recommended in this thread i think.
  
 i have not finished thinking about some design topics or problems, think i will also separate the anode voltage step up and the filament voltage step down converters each with own batteries so that also the power path then is strictly mono and separated (which means to provide and additional double charger also for the filament batteries).
  
 after having red a lot about audiophile power supplies and voltage regulators i think of building discrete voltage regulators out of op amps and transistors as at least the LM317 and the TL783 sound horrible in comparison.
  
 also i am thinking and thinking about the final case, at the moment thinking of a real central ground star topology which would result in a case looking like an octopus or a round bird cage with 8 arches or pillars coming together in the middle (2 times input, output, filament voltage supply, anode voltage supply, left and right channel tubes in the middle or on top).
  
 so much ideas, much to do, i think i need again a holiday to have enough time.
  
 btw, have installed DesignSpark PCB but found no time up to now to play with the PCB Design software.


----------



## woodcans

ianmedium said:


> WC, your experience echoes mine completely. I would not be without the Tele's now and if I had never heard the tens I would be in bliss with the Mullards. I have a feeling that what I gain with the TEN's in my system is made up for with the Hugo in yours so I would not worry too much about the TEN's unless a pair appear then snap them up.
> 
> I love the warmth that these Tele's bring to the table, Natural is the right word, they do not smooth off anything and all the detail is there just much more involving and true to a natural experience, that really sums up both the Tele's with Mullards and Tele's with TEN's.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, I am quite content with this combination. The RF covers are on, and I am sitting back and enjoying the music. Probably will stick with this combo for some time, unless I happen to come across some TENs. But I am not actively looking, so that probably won't happen. I think you are going to like the Hugo, it is a definite step up over the ZX1.


----------



## GermanGuy

just found and bought one TEN 3s4 on ebay.ca! so only one more to find.


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent GG, Hope the other one comes quickly. I will keep an eye out as well for you.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I have a table reserved for the So-Cal Head-Fi Meet-up 3/22 and I was really hoping to bring my TU-05. Unfortunately production delays seem to be slowing thing down to the point that we're cutting it really close. Several of the local members have expressed an interest in hearing the amp. Are there any other TU-05 owners in So-Cal who would like to collaborate on a half table if mine doesn't arrive in time?


----------



## GermanGuy

@SamEdwards - next weekend i will work on a complete own build internal power supply board. if this works i have one original internal psu board available to reassemble my original tu-05. 

if no other tu-05 is available and my own build psu board works i could send you my reassembled (original) tu-05 for this head-fi meet.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey GG,
 That would be great. I feel like I've been putting too much pressure on Shikada-San. It would be great to give him a break.
 I'd be happy to pay for all shipping, but do you think we'd have to pay import/export duty?
 Thanks a bunch!
 Sam


----------



## GermanGuy

at least i can send the amp to the USA and get it back without taxes by asking for a signed certificate that i sent the amp to USA so when getting the amp back i can show that it is my amp i had sent and only got back.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> Excellent GG, Hope the other one comes quickly. I will keep an eye out as well for you.



 


your help is highly appreciated. thanks a lot!


----------



## Sam Edwards

http://www.hdtracks.com/morning-phase
  
 Beck's new album is a high resolution revelation.


----------



## evolutionx

sam edwards said:


> http://www.hdtracks.com/morning-phase
> 
> Beck's new album is a high resolution revelation.


 
  
 Thanks for the heads up.   Downloading…...


----------



## GermanGuy

Just managed to find out the email address of this argentinian TEN 3s4 seller and sent him an email how to get this tubes. so now let's wait and see!


----------



## ianmedium

Fantastic GG, lets hope he has a big stash of them so everyone can share the goodness!


----------



## xplosive

Instead of getting 10 pcs of phillip 1t4, this ebay seller send me 12 nos 1952 rca tubes.. Just wondering are they the same? As for sound I feel df96 phillip has more dynamic and more bass impact. Not saying that the rca tubes are bad.. They are quite silent actually, but still produce bit more noise than the radio technique 1t4 one. Oh well after trying three of those rca tubes i found a pair that quite matched.


----------



## GermanGuy

@xplosive - could be:
  
 http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/common_miniature_7pin_b7g_battery_tubes_valves.html
  
 but "licensed" copy = identical ?


----------



## xplosive

Thank you GG for the link. It explained quite everything. From all of my tube collection I find df96 tubes sounds better than the 1t4. But the noise is quite disturbing. I think one day I should go to Shikada workshop and ask him to put a resistance of 10Ω to the output terminal as connected in series (he did mention this on his email).


----------



## GermanGuy

just to mention - the DF92 tubes also work nicely in the tu-05. especially the PHILIPS DF92 is great sounding, also the MAZDA DF92 is worth a try!


----------



## GermanGuy

Which noise?


----------



## xplosive

a little buzzing noise at the background.. just like an old radio finding channel.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium recommends cleaning the tube pins when hearing that kind of noise i think!


----------



## ianmedium

xplosive said:


> Instead of getting 10 pcs of phillip 1t4, this ebay seller send me 12 nos 1952 rca tubes.. Just wondering are they the same? As for sound I feel df96 phillip has more dynamic and more bass impact. Not saying that the rca tubes are bad.. They are quite silent actually, but still produce bit more noise than the radio technique 1t4 one. Oh well after trying three of those rca tubes i found a pair that quite matched.




First thing with noise is clean the pins, very often in my experience the rustling noise goes away with clean pins! Secondly give them around ten hours to settle in as some tubes I have owned need that (Hello Mullard!)

The thing with a lot of these sellers is that they are used to sending these tubes to people who are going to use them for their intended purpose, vintage portable radio's. I doubt one person who owns one of those cares about the subtle differences in sound of different tubes as simply with the speaker used they won't be heard.

Often then it is simply about replacing a noisy or defunct tube so they will send out whatever they have and no one bothers as thats all they need!

I had this happen to me and wrote to the seller explaining the application they were being used for and the need for the right make. First time in 40 years of selling these tubes he had ever heard such a request 

The RCA's can be really excellent tubes, especially the older "D" Getter mil-spec ones. He gave you great tubes but for me they are not as good as what you should have gotten as I find the Phillips offers a more refined sound. 

There are some American tubes I really like but all of them sound a little more raw and rough than the European tubes to my ears. Again, not bad, just a different sound style. I would imagine if your music is mainly rock they would be perfect!

When looking at matching though not terribly important try to get the numbers matching as they will more than likely have come from the same batch so tolerances will be similar. HOWEVER!

One thing I have learned above everything else with NOS tubes is that it can be a crap shoot. Ones I find fantastic and silent another my find noisy and lacklustre. The reason being with these tubes is that so many may be labelled one thing but are something completely different!

I had that with the first three lots of Telefunkens and now will only recommend the ones with diamond bases made in Berlin as those are fantastic.

The other thing to remember is with a few exceptions (Hello "TEN" and Lorenz Stuttgart) there are literally millions of these in warehouses in boxes waiting for someone to find them so if your patient and keep scanning various countries eBay's you will end up with the ones your searching for in my experience!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh and the buzzing, have you got the metal screens in place, it could also be RF interference !


----------



## xplosive

Thank you for the inputs guys. Yes this is my very first tube experience. I will try to clean them again. I will ask Borringer to send the GG tube cleaner kit. Funny thing the problem only occur on the df96 (the buzzing radio). I will not stop hunting those beautiful and rare tubes. It is quite fun actually and very challenging too. Or maybe i will ask Shikada to get a pair of beautiful trouble free tubes for me..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As for tur06 there is no metal screen like on tu05.
 I love my tur06. After having this I am not even bothered to get another amp. The 3D sounding that it produces really awesome. I found other solid amps may able to produce better clarity and details but they just sounds 2D, 2D which means even they are very beautiful sounding but the sound are still limited, like you can see borders or frame on them, The tur06 sound really limitless to me,
  
 Any other impression guys for the tur06. This thread really lack impression of the tur06..


----------



## AnakChan

xplosive said:


> Thank you for the inputs guys. Yes this is my very first tube experience. I will try to clean them again. I will ask Borringer to send the GG tube cleaner kit. Funny thing the problem only occur on the df96 (the buzzing radio). I will not stop hunting those beautiful and rare tubes. It is quite fun actually and very challenging too. Or maybe i will ask Shikada to get a pair of beautiful trouble free tubes for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just FYI, I don't know if the sound problem you're having are the tubes or not, but in my case I had a "charging up" or "charging down" which happened on all 1T4(SF) tubes I had and Shikada-san checked it out. It turned out to be transformer which required fixing so Shikada-san took it back. I'm taking the opportunity upgrading to v2.0 of the TUR-06 meanwhile (some internal circuitry change to lower noise floor, etc.).


----------



## xplosive

Thank you for the info anakchan, Yes if I have the opportunity I will take the tur06 to Shikada. Have you got your tur06 back after the upgrade? How does it sound now?  
 I read on the a2p fb on the tu05 "Low frequency will be lower, the high frequency seems to be a little soft" . I am not sure if I want that..


----------



## woodcans

The A2P really makes the Hugo shine, for sure.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh that is a great picture WC!


----------



## GermanGuy

@explosive - at least for the tu-05 i can say (ok, i am using grado headphones so in general more agressive highs) that for example the RFT DF97 (pin4 and 5 connected) is higly resolving with excellent highs and if you want an even more engaging, agressive sound, i can recommend the MAZDA DF92 (no modification needed). an excellent tube is also the PHILIPS DF92, slightly less 3d than the RFT DF97, but how to say, best of two worlds, more texture, nice highs, slightly more body and weight than the RFT DF97.
  
 also in the meantime i spent a lot of time to listen to the Telefunken Diamond Base DF96 which is an outstanding tube, really adds bass weight and depth, not darker but warmer sounding WITHOUT missing some sparkle and highs.
  
 if i use my RFT DF97 - PHILCO 1S4 combo with my modded amp, i have to use the 8 ohm impedance output setting of the output transformers for the grados, when using the TELEFUNKEN DF96 - Mullard DL92 combo, i can use the 32 ohm impedance output getting an unbelievable homogenous sounding result with great soundstage depth and a high level of realism, you stop thinking and start listening.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you for your recommendation GG. Tempted to get the Mazda DF92 tubes now, engaging and aggresive that is my kind of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am still waiting for my ms1i mod to come. I think they will be an awesome pair. Also hoping that dbTubes still have a pair matched diamond base telefunken df96. In the meantime I still have silvania, rca and radio technique tubes for the tur06. I think they sound pretty good and i can live quite happily with it


----------



## GermanGuy




----------



## bmichels

With all those good comments about the TUR-06, I believe that i will just order one So that i can compare with my TU-05.

Plus: HUGO & TUR-06 are exact same Size -> Nice portable Stack ! More than with TU-05. 

I Will place the order and then Forget about it and ...one day in 5 or 6 monts I Will get à Good surprise in the mail .


----------



## GermanGuy

GRRR .......


----------



## GermanGuy

from problem to solution to problem ....
  
 i made a design for discrete voltage regulators as the sound of a pure LM317 or TL783 is not that good and after some research found excellent op amps that can operate with up to 100 volt (but 10 Euros each). the ordered parts will arrive on monday, so one step further for the battery only version with no step up / step down converters where i need this voltage regulators between batteries and amp to charge the batteries while listening.


----------



## xplosive

Wow GG that mazda tube pins look awesomely clean and shiny.. no wonder my tubes so noisy compare to those pins,, okay i will do more cleaning and see what happens..
  
 @bmichels Congrats on your purchase. You should ask Shikada to make a special bag that can fit tur06 + hugo + whaever dap you might want to use with them..
 maybe next year i am able to purchase the hugo.. need save up more money now
  
 Cheers guys!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, thanks to my cleaning kit i used to clean the pins!


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> GRRR .......


 
  
 really expected to get a waff ... waff ... back, do you remember bmichels?


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> really expected to get a waff ... waff ... back, do you remember bmichels?


 
 yep


----------



## AnakChan

xplosive said:


> Thank you for the info anakchan, Yes if I have the opportunity I will take the tur06 to Shikada. Have you got your tur06 back after the upgrade? How does it sound now?
> I read on the a2p fb on the tu05 "Low frequency will be lower, the high frequency seems to be a little soft" . I am not sure if I want that..


 
  
 I left my TUR-06 with Shikada-san at the Fujiya Winter Portaken show and he said it'll take a month for the repair (and upgrade) but I'm just gonna make a guess it'll take longer. To me the TUR-06 v2.0 is subtly a little bit more refined (it's not a drastic night/day difference but noticeable when compared side-by-side) - to be honest I think if I depended on memory by sending my old TUR-06 and getting the new TUR-06 a few weeks later I probably won't be able to tell much of a difference that way. So it was a luxury to be able to compare side-by-side.
  
 The gain for the newer TUR-06 v2.0 seems to be a little lower though. But you can change it inside by opening up the chassis. I'll need to adjust my gain for sure switching back 'n forth between IEMs and the Alpha Dogs.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> I left my TUR-06 with Shikada-san at the Fujiya Winter Portaken show and he said it'll take a month for the repair (and upgrade) but I'm just gonna make a guess it'll take longer. To me the TUR-06 v2.0 is subtly a little bit more refined (it's not a drastic night/day difference but noticeable when compared side-by-side) - to be honest I think if I depended on memory by sending my old TUR-06 and getting the new TUR-06 a few weeks later I probably won't be able to tell much of a difference that way. So it was a luxury to be able to compare side-by-side.
> 
> The gain for the newer TUR-06 v2.0 seems to be a little lower though. But you can change it inside by opening up the chassis. I'll need to adjust my gain for sure switching back 'n forth between IEMs and the Alpha Dogs.


 
  
 " .._.t you can change it inside by opening up the chassis."_?  Is there some kind of switches or potentiometer to adjust the AMP's Gain ?  we don't have this in the TU-05.


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> " .._.t you can change it inside by opening up the chassis."_?  Is there some kind of switches or potentiometer to adjust the AMP's Gain ?  we don't have this in the TU-05.


 
  
 I'm referring to the TUR-06. I don't know about the TU-05b. In fact I've not opened up my TUR-06 even.
  
 When I dropped my TUR-06 off for repair I asked Shikada-san if he could install gain switch so that I can flip back 'n forth between IEMs & ADs and he said he could but it'll cost extra. Or if I simply open up the TUR-06 myself I can flip it myself. So I decided to save the extra cost by just using the latter option.


----------



## ianmedium

Sean, I bet that is a feature of the solid state section, the 05 does not have that. Having said that the gain option was so little on the 05 as were the upgrades I went for the lot, just made sense.

GG, I agree completely with your comments on the various tubes and Xplosive, i can highly recommend GG's cleaning kit. i have used it and its very effective, though I must admit being an odd person I like the longer way of doing it that I do!

If you want more info on both and GG's wonderful tube rolling experiments they can be found on post 3 of this thread, here is a link. Very worthwhile reading it all if you have not as GG has built a data base of what the different tubes sound like and together..

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632518/analog-squared-paper-discussion-and-appreciation-thread#post_8794450


GG, your description of the sound of the DF96 Tele's is exactly how I find them. If you want to increase bass in my experience using these with either the Mullards/ Marconi's ( pretend I did not mention them, they are made of unobtanium  ) Phillips, Mazda, Ten or La Radiothechniqe will give you very good improvements in that area. Also, and more importantly the Telefunkens and any of the 3S4 tubes I mentioned above are for me the ultimates in terms of musicality.

I see Shikada San has a few more TU-05 amps ready, I hope they are for folks here and if not and your one of the lucky recipients it would be great if you could join our little thread and report on your experiences (obviously that goes for folks on here already who have theirs coming.)

I know Shikada San has been swamped of late and looking at his pictures on Facebook I kind of see why. Two main reasons are his new workshop but also it struck me that of the three ready for dispatch only one was standard the other two were highly modified. He said it took a day alone to do the neutrik connector on one amp!

What I love about the folks buying this amp is they fully understand the bespoke nature of them and that it is still just Shikada San building them on his own to the very high standards he keeps. Add in modifications such as I had, I wonder he has time to sleep.

So those on the wait or contemplating ordering and daunted by the wait times I encourage you to read through this thread as it will make the wait easier as you know your getting something very special!

I cast my mind back to this time last year. I think by then there were two of us on the forum with the amp, myself and Andy. I look now and see all the new owners and all the orders waiting and I am so happy to see so many people getting the chance to own what I think is one of the most remarkable amps out there period. Add into the pot the new 06 which is garnering similar accolades and Shikada San has created something very special indeed.

Now, I just wonder what is next. He hinted to me on FB yesterday he has another design up his sleeve.. I wonder if it will be desk top in design??


----------



## WNBC

This is an exciting time in audio for DAPs and amps.  I've moved from full desktop rigs to now looking at what's available in the portable world.  In general, how long have people been waiting for their TUR-05 amps?  On the website it indicates "production frame of August".  I sent an email asking about wait times.  Naturally, we all must expect some wait for such a quality device, however, I'm just thinking about whether I will need an intermediate portable amp to hold me over.


----------



## GermanGuy

ianmedium said:


> GG, I agree completely with your comments on the various tubes and Xplosive, i can highly recommend GG's cleaning kit. i have used it and its very effective, though I must admit being an odd person I like the longer way of doing it that I do!


 
  
 Thanks, IanMedium. This is the first time i get a feedback on my cleaning kits. started to think that everybody has it, but nobody is using it, so very happy to read that it works fine not only in my opinion.


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> I will not stop hunting those beautiful and rare tubes. It is quite fun actually and very challenging too. Or maybe i will ask Shikada to get a pair of beautiful trouble free tubes for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xplosive

Thank you Sean for the tur06 v2 impression. I will get it upgraded for sure when I have a trip to Japan (hopefully this year).
  
 @ian, big thanks to GG finally I can get a pair of diamond telefunken df96 tubes. I will post more impression once I get them. And I will use GG cleaning kit on them.
  
 @wnbc, i have to wait 4-5 months to get my tur06 no.4. I believe now it will took 6 month the least. It was really a very long time to wait but once I got it, the tur06 really performs beyond my high expectation. It simply the end of journey for my portable amp quest.


----------



## xplosive

Yeah the green lettering Radiotechnique tubes are the most silent tube I have so far. They sound great too.


----------



## WNBC

Thanks, I should get my order in sooner than later.
  
  
 Quote:


xplosive said:


> @wnbc, i have to wait 4-5 months to get my tur06 no.4. I believe now it will took 6 month the least. It was really a very long time to wait but once I got it, the tur06 really performs beyond my high expectation. It simply the end of journey for my portable amp quest.


----------



## Sam Edwards

> I see Shikada San has a few more TU-05 amps ready, I hope they are for folks here and if not and your one of the lucky recipients it would be great if you could join our little thread and report on your experiences (obviously that goes for folks on here already who have theirs coming.)


 
 I jumped straight over to Facebook hoping my amp was one of them. No 37. Oh well. Maybe soon. For reference, I ordered in October...


----------



## GermanGuy

Just a small status update: have started to rebuild my (former) original tu-05:


----------



## GermanGuy

just finished reassembling my tu-05, at the moment the potentiometer illumination and the right channel are not working, so some debugging needed:


----------



## bonitomio

Hopefully you get it sorted without too many problems 
 Doesn´t look easy from here, and I´m sure it doesn´t look so easy from there either.


----------



## GermanGuy

Okay, everything fixed. it really was not that easy because i use much thicker wires so everything is really tight, and the standard case is that small.  have to clean the amp,to remove some glue, and some polish is recommended, the amp shows that it was used and modded and used and ... . by accident i made a big scratch on the front panel while assembling the 3.5mm jack. at the moment the impedance switch has a problem switching, sometimes you have to switch several times until it works. btw i did not repair the damaged tube LEDs, much to much effort.
  
 but let's speak about sound. it's always a special feeling and experience when turning this great amp on and then the first impression after some time not have listened to it, the airy and spacious presentation ... WOW, glad i have one (and 170 tubes, should be enough for the next 30 years).


----------



## bonitomio

Well done GG,
 must be rewarding to "hear" the fruit of your labour.
 170 tubes o_O


----------



## GermanGuy

one TEN 3S4 arrived today!


----------



## ianmedium

It looks beautiful GG, I will be particularly interested on your thoughts on what the copper sheet contributes to the sound. I know Kondo Audio Note are great believers in the stuff.

As always I am in awe of your capabilities. So happy one of the tens has arrived. I have not been doing much listening this past couple of weeks due to the flu but it is on the way out now and I cannot wait to get listening again!


----------



## GermanGuy

yes, i love that copper look, too. i bought this self adhesive copper foil some time ago and thought it would be a great chance to test it as copper (even this thin foil) should be a much better shield than aluminium, also you may remember that i also had shielded the input signals and the 1.4 volt filament power lines with small brass tubes (and this time i used thick OFC copper wires for the connection of the output transformers to the headphone out, solid core silver plated copper wires for the connection from the tubes to the output transformers and LCOFC copper wires for the input path).
  
 I can only say that my first impression (after a long time not having used this AMP) was
  
 -  extra quiet, stable, dead silent,  much more than only black background, and slightly better bass (you know, i had modified the original output transformers for higher inductance and so improved bass response)
  
 so i assume it could have helped shielding the amp.


----------



## ianmedium

Wonderful GG, I am hoping the other Ten tube will appear soon so you can give them a listen. I think the copper foil is perfect, there is not a lot of room in there and copper is copper so the reduction in RF is going to be the same I would think no matter how thick.


----------



## holeout

My T05 #32 finally came  in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  

  
  
 So far, I'm quite impressed. There is just a special feeling when I get a hold on something that's is totally hand built. Did some brief listening on it with the T5P and TH900, and both sounded exquisite. However, even with the new upgraded transformer, it didn't pair quite well with the HD800. Will be running it a few more days before more critical listening and rolling.


----------



## GermanGuy

congratulations - happy to read that you like the amp.

regarding the hd800 - have the same experience, the maximum output impedance of 200 ohm is just to low for the hd800.

which tubes do you have or are you using?

btw, just listening to beck - morning phase while typing, indeed a great piece of music!


----------



## GermanGuy

i am such a dummy - wanted to get this impedance switch correctly working so replacing it, had additional switches from shikada san, tested the new switches and saw, that i had used the power on/off switch as impedance switch and the impedance switch (the black one) as power on switch, BUT the black impedance switch is a real toggle switch while the power on switch (the red one) is only a on/off switch, so the third pair of contacts is not connected.
  
 had to unsolder all the wires, mount the new switches in the correct positions and then solder all the wires again, but now the impedance switch is working.
  
 so now i only have to make the third front hole somewhat wider to add a lumberg 3.5mm output jack and maybe change the impedance (at the moment low/middle) to middle/high to have the amp ready.


----------



## bmichels

nice...isn't it ?  but unfortunately not for TU-05...


----------



## AnakChan

I'd like to get assistance from you chaps with tech skills in amp design about my TUR-06 noise issue.
  
 According to Shikada-san he mentioned there was no issue in the power circuit. The issue he found was in the use of the SF tubes. Since the current consumption of the SF is 1/2 of the regular 1T4, the DD power supply (?? What's DD?) is "unstable".
  
 I have 2 options :-
  
 1) he mods my TUR-06 to make it suitable for SF (but for SF only, meaning I can't switch back to 1T4's)
 or
 2) Put in an advanced LC filter to reduce noise
  
 Naturally I'm more interested in (2) since it doesn't limit what tubes I can use but I'm interested in more info about (2). The questions I have for this option are :-

 1) What's LC filter?
 2) What's the impact of LC filter?
 3) Will I be able to have a versatile amp that can be used for both low impedance IEMs and mid/high impedance headphones with thie LC filter in place?
 4) Can I use any 1T4 & 1T4SF tubes with this LC filter in place?
  
 Can someone with tube amp knowledge please assist me in answering these questions?


----------



## xplosive

If Shikada ask me those questions, I will go for a solution that will be best for 1t4, df 96 tubes. I find them to be easier to find and sound beautiful too. I don't know anything about sf tube though. But If sf tubes sounds best for you maybe you should go for it. Or maybe can ask Shikada to supply you 1t4 tube that not make any noise and sound good too on your tur06.
  
 Last couple of days my tur06 also starting to make noisier background noise even it was paired with the radiotechnique 1t4 tube. I had to make a gentle tap on the amp to make it more silent.. and funny it works but then it start to get noisy again after a minute or two.. Ok these annoying noise enough to make me open the tur06 case and see what that can be the problem. Everything seems to be fine. What i did just turn the battery over upside down trying to keep out the battery cable to touch any component on the tur06. I also try to clean the tube pin connectors using my airbrush.Then i tried tube rolling on the amp. And guess what my df96 phillip tube suddenly has the blackest background of all. there still a very tiny noise but i can live with it.
  
 sidenote:  Before this i have tried my grinder and dremel to clean my tube. And this is not a good idea at all..


----------



## AnakChan

Funnily Shikada-san replied to my questions 2 hrs ago. It seems the LC filter is the way to go as it gives me flexibility to whatever tube I wanna use - 1T4 or 1T4SF (I've never tried DF96, they're compatible?). It also has no impact to gain which is great news 'cos it means I can use with both my FitEar CIEMs and with my Alpha Dogs orthos (but I probably have to open up the TUR-06 to change the gain).
  
 The 1T4SF is the same as the 1T4 but has 1/2 the heater coil length of the 1T4 so apparently it consumes less current & power. I heard about the Fujitsu Ten 1T4SFs here from Ianmedium as it was recommended to him by Shikada-san. However I think that was meant to be for the TU-05b - I just assumed that it'll be just as beneficial for the TUR-06 too (and my 1T4SF's aren't Fujitsu but NEC). They're cheap anyway so not no harm in trying - just finding them were hard.


----------



## xplosive

Just been googling for the lc filter and this what i found: http://www.fpvuk.org/how-tos/lc-filters/‎
 I should get that lc filters too fitted into my tur06.


----------



## GermanGuy

@Anakchan:
  
 an LC-FIlter is the combination of an inductance and a capacitor, the (C)LC-filter stages can be seen on the internal power supply board (this two electrolyte capacitors with added small capacitors together with the inductance inbetween (this black .104 and .221. parts). they work as low pass filters to kill hum/noise and remove the switching frequencies of the dc/dc converters from the power lines.
  
 i think the easiest solution for you could be to just add a small resistor consuming 25 mAmpere directly connected to the filament / heater pins (pin1 and pin7) of your SF tubes, so when inserting the SF tubes the internal power supply will "see" normal 50mA tubes and has to deliver 50mA per tube so may be more stable then:
  

  
  
 i have nice and small 7pin tube adaptors that also could be used to connect a resistors and a tube socket to so only two adaptors with resistor and socket instead of soldering something to the tube pins (just 75 european cent per piece + resistor + socket):
  

  
  
 resistor should be 1.4 volt / 0.025 Ampere = 56 Ohm.
  
 this should work if the unstability of the DD power supply is related to the too low current (in fact the filament power is provided by an integrated circuit DC/DC Step Down Converter).
  
 if this works it should also be possible to add the resistors and a switch to switch the connection of the resistors on / off internally.
  
 if the unstability is related to the smaller inductance of the smaller SF filament this may not work.
  
 for my modded amp i in fact have added additional LC and RC filter stages on two boards to be connected between internal power supply and tube amp internal power connector, should be very easy to make a small additional board with an additional LC filter stage for the tu-06 as there is enough space, so connecting the five pin out of the internal power supply board to such a board and then providing the same connector to connect the added filter board to the tu-06 amp (as i have done for my modded tu-05).
  
*maybe also shikada san can provide you with such a small filter PCB board just adding the needed LC filters so you could just connect the board between internal power supply board and amp, so your Option 2 can be prepared by shikada san without sending the amp to him!*
  
 okay, i will modify two df96 tubes with a resistor to test and post a picture here for you to see how this could be done.
  
 you could ask shikada san to test if a 56 ohm resistor in parallel to the filament pins of the tube(s) is enough to solve the problem.
  
 this modification can be done by directly soldering the resistor to the tube pins.
  
 i will check the JRC2392 step down converter data sheet if there is any recommendation for LC filter for low current use.
  
 btw, just for clarification:
  
 Tube: DF91, 1T4, 1U4, DF904 - 50mA filament current (no problem)
 Tube: DF96, 1T4T, 1T4SF (DF97, pin 4 and 5 connected) - 25mA filament current (problem)


----------



## AnakChan

germanguy said:


> @Anakchan:
> 
> an LC-FIlter is the combination of an inductance and a capacitor, the (C)LC-filter stages can be seen on the internal power supply board (this two electrolyte capacitors with added small capacitors together with the inductance inbetween (this black .104 and .221. parts). they work as low pass filters to kill hum/noise and remove the switching frequencies of the dc/dc converters from the power lines.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the information GG. I'm gonna need to digest all this . Actually Shikada-san already has my TUR-06 which I left with him after the Fujiya show back last month. He said that the TUR-06 has room to put in this LC filter so maybe he is already thinking of a little board?


----------



## GermanGuy

Okay, just saw your second post so the problem is solved. hope you get your amp back as soon as possible to enjoy listening again!
  
 P.S. you could ask shikada san to connect pin4 and pin5 of the tube sockets internally because then you also can use the excellent sounding DF97 tubes !!!
  
 in the case of the other tubes mentioned here g3 (g3 = pin4 in the case of the DF97 tube)  and pin5 are connected internally, for the DF97 this connection is not provided internally so has to be provided connecting the pin4 and pin 5 of the tube socket, but then they work and sound excellent. this modification is fully compatible with all other compatible tubes, where pin4 is not used and g3 is directly tube internally connected to pin5.


----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> Just been googling for the lc filter and this what i found: http://www.fpvuk.org/how-tos/lc-filters/‎
> I should get that lc filters too fitted into my tur06.


 

 clicking on the link i get a "page not found" error!


----------



## xplosive

germanguy said:


> clicking on the link i get a "page not found" error!


 

 Oops sorry GG this is the correct link:
http://www.fpvuk.org/how-tos/lc-filters/
http://www.chip1stop.com/web/AUS/en/tutorialContents.do?page=030


----------



## AnakChan

*Heads up. 14th March 2014 2 p.m. JST*  
 It seems the Analog Squared Paper web online ordering system had a glitch.
  
  
*Notice*:  
 If anyone made an order in March but didn't receive any answer from Shikada-san, please mail him on analog2p@gmail.com as per his Facebook. Further information can be found there.


----------



## xplosive

Ok guys today i am a very happy man because I just received my telefunken diamond base tubes. For this tube i just clean it with alcohol and tissue, the pins are not sparkling clean but they are clean enough i hope.
  
 Okay as for sound.. Oh my.. just right the moment i turn the music on. It is the same feeling when I listen to my tur06 for the first time.
 I listen to Ingram Washington album which is only 16 bit. The vocal is so soft but powerful (i always feel that df96 tubes have better power than the it4), lushfull with very good timbre and singer character voice are shown.. all the instruments including the cymbal sound so intimate, weighty, full dynamics and real. and the bass are the best i have heard from the tur06 so far. just right amount of everything.. detail retrieval also the best among my other tubes. Sorry for my limited language but they are really what i feel.
 I kinda get the same feeling as when listening to a home speakers.. they really soft but full of detail and so intimate with unlimited three dimensional space of sound. I wonder are all tube amp can sound this good? even my df96 philips sound much less lively. I can't believe i said that because they were my best tube so far.
  
 There is a little buzzing noise at the background. but i am pretty sure they just need a little more time to settling in because sometimes the buzzing are completely gone.
  
 And my setup was hippo biscuit and fad heaven 2 with copper m2m.
  
 I will post more impression when my ak240 come. hopefully in two weeks time.
 Will post some pictures tonight!
 Special thank to GG for helping me in getting this incredible tubes. owe you one GG.


----------



## smial1966

Friday flash-mob of Beethoven's `Ode to Joy' played by an "impromptu" orchestra. Lovely inspiring piece, so turn up the volume and enjoy.


----------



## xplosive




----------



## GermanGuy

xplosive said:


> Ok guys today i am a very happy man because I just received my telefunken diamond base tubes. For this tube i just clean it with alcohol and tissue, the pins are not sparkling clean but they are clean enough i hope.
> 
> Okay as for sound.. Oh my.. just right the moment i turn the music on. It is the same feeling when I listen to my tur06 for the first time.
> I listen to Ingram Washington album which is only 16 bit. The vocal is so soft but powerful (i always feel that df96 tubes have better power than the it4), lushfull with very good timbre and singer character voice are shown.. all the instruments including the cymbal sound so intimate, weighty, full dynamics and real. and the bass are the best i have heard from the tur06 so far. just right amount of everything.. detail retrieval also the best among my other tubes. Sorry for my limited language but they are really what i feel.
> ...


 
  
 - first of all i am absolutely happy that you like this tubes that much!. i also by far prefer them compared to the Phillips DF96.
  
 - you are absolutely right with your feeling, the DF96 has a higher µ-factor, which means higher amplification than the DF91 / 1T4.
  
 - the buzzling background noise may have the same reason as posted by AnakChan, you may need this additional LC-Filter because of the unstability of the internal power supply due to too low current, the power supply has only to provide 50mA for two DF96 for the filament power instead of 100mA for two DF91.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you GG. The tele are my main tube now and if i have the chance i will get the lc filter as well. Since my main cans now mostly are 8- 30 ohm impendance. they are very sensitive to noise.  But i am still hoping that the noise will be gone by itself like my df96 philips.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Where did you guys get the telefunkens?


----------



## bonitomio

sam edwards said:


> Where did you guys get the telefunkens?


 

 I bought x2 Telefunkens DF96 Diamond base from this store (rosemarie3878) which is where GG recommended I buy them from, but there are none left currently. He has the non Diamond base ones listed:-
  
 http://stores.ebay.co.uk/AUDIOTUBES-VALVES/_i.html?_nkw=telefunken+df96&submit=Search&_sid=182169925


----------



## ianmedium

Don't get the Non diamond base ones!! I purchased three pairs before getting the diamond base ones and they were the worst tubes I have purchased to date!

Doing a quick scan I see only one diamond base for sale. I purchased my Lorenz's from this seller and though a bit pricey he sells excellent tubes. Might be worth asking if he has another to make a pair!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DF96-1AJ4-W25-1F33-TELEFUNKEN-NOS-GERMANY-Tube-Rohre-Valvola-Lampe-TSF-Valvula-/390790770325?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item5afcf1ee95&_uhb=1


----------



## Sam Edwards

No 37 is off the bench and in the mail!


----------



## GermanGuy

Congratulations! Can't wait to read your first impressions!


----------



## bonitomio

sam edwards said:


> No 37 is off the bench and in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

must listen: https://www.youtube.com/embed/quhlxIqw_EA
  
 enjoy


----------



## xplosive

Congrats Sam Edwards. Your long wait is finally over, Yes just get the diamond base telefunken. they sound much better.. But  imo it is better if you get used to the sound from the supplied tube first. And then you start the tube rolling..


----------



## GermanGuy

i think it is the first time after the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo that ianmedium and i so absolutely agree on a specific tube combo to be a dream set.

at the moment i am more on the homogenous than the analytical trip when it comes to sound and must say that the telefunken diamond base berlin made (uff!!!) df96 - mullard dl92 combo is really a dream set, so homogenously sounding, great musicality, so nice, beautiful, relaxing, easily as powerful as a valium with some alcohol (never try this as i never did, just kidding, use this dream tube combo instead if you want to relax).

just listening to windham hill records, cinema with my (more or less) original tu-05 and my diy grado style headphones.

i want to listen to this wonderful sound, my body and brain constantly try to power off to sleep mode.

so let' s wait until i get a second ten 3s4.

btw, just want to mention that for a long time my favorite df tube was the lorenz df96 (do you remember, ianmedium), today i found out that a lot of them was made in germany by telefunken (sic!) and found and ordered an additional one so soon having two pairs.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Okay Guys, Where do I start?


----------



## woodcans

xplosive said:


> Congrats Sam Edwards. Your long wait is finally over, Yes just get the diamond base telefunken. they sound much better.. But  imo it is better if you get used to the sound from the supplied tube first. And then you start the tube rolling..


 
  
 x2.
  


germanguy said:


> i think it is the first time after the lorenz df91 - philips dl92 combo that ianmedium and i so absolutely agree on a specific tube combo to be a dream set.
> 
> at the moment i am more on the homogenous than the analytical trip when it comes to sound and must say that *the telefunken diamond base berlin made (uff!!!) df96 - mullard dl92 combo is really a dream set, so homogenously sounding, great musicality, so nice, beautiful, relaxing, easily as powerful as a valium with some alcohol* (never try this as i never did, just kidding, use this dream tube combo instead if you want to relax).
> 
> ...


 
  
 x2.
  
 My tube rolling desires have ended with this combo. Been thoroughly engrossed in the music with no motive to improve tubes.
  
 I have a (maybe) silly question: Will it harm the tu-05 or the 'phones to plug and/or unplug 'phones while the amp it powered on?


----------



## GermanGuy

for (high power) tube amps it is recommended to always have a load, i.e. loudspeakers connected to the output transformers, or the energy stored in the transformers is reflected to the anodes so possibly damaging the tubes. in fact i change headphones while the amp is on, but turn the volume level to zero before, never faced any problem.


----------



## GermanGuy

@SamEdwards - as far as i can identify the tubes i think there is my philco or nearly as good sylvania 1s4 (pin1 has to be cut) - RFT df97 (pin4 and pin5 have to be connected) dream combo.

you could also try the philips df96 or radiotechnique df91 - mullard dl92 combo, but out of the tubes i think i can identify i would combine the df tubes with the 1s4, especially with your grado.


----------



## woodcans

germanguy said:


> for (high power) tube amps it is recommended to always have a load, i.e. loudspeakers connected to the output transformers, or the energy stored in the transformers is reflected to the anodes so possibly damaging the tubes. in fact i change headphones while the amp is on, but turn the volume level to zero before, never faced any problem.


 
  
  
 GG, this is with your tu-05? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GermanGuy

Yes, with my tu-05 i change headphones while switched on.


----------



## Sam Edwards

My TU-05b has been in customs in LA for over 24 hours. Any idea how long these things take?


----------



## xplosive

sam edwards said:


> My TU-05b has been in customs in LA for over 24 hours. Any idea how long these things take?


 

 As long as they need to find out that it is not a bomb then they will let it go.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j/k i hope you will get your precious tu05 today..
  
 Just want to confirm that df96 tubes are not suitable for my tur06 ( i dont't know with other tur06. As GG said they need lc filter to make it works. But i am not sure whether the lc filter will make sound more muffled. Hopefully not.
  
 I mentioned in my previous post that df96 philips works well in my tur06 but it turns up i was wrong. I was accidentally mix the it4 philips tube with the df96 philips tube. And It works beautifully with almost no background noise.
  
 Same case with my df96 telefunken diamond base until now they still make a buzzing sound. So my solution is tried to mix them with my other it4 tubes. And it comes out with silvania tube on left channel (vocal and detail), and telefunken df96  for the right (bass rumble and ambiance). It is not as perfect as using tele on both channel but it works pretty balance and sound good to me (at least until i get the lc filter fitted).


----------



## GermanGuy

@explosive - i posted possible solutions in my post answering AnakChans questions.
  
 the buzzling sound is caused by the internal power supply (too low current), if you combine the DF96 with an 1T4 in fact you increase the power demand from 50mA to 75mA current needed so the internal power supply remains stable.
  
 so after having add a lc-filter add-on everything is fine again because the improved lc-filter is designed to maintain stability of the internal power supply even with lower current needed than in the official spec / tubes list.
  
 the LC-FIlter is in the power path and only for filament voltage, the signal path will NOT be changed.


----------



## xplosive

Thank you GG for your explanation. Is there any harm made to the tube or the amp itself if i mixed the it4 with the df96? or it will just make my battery run out faster? I kinda like the sound from this combination. But still I will get the lc filter as soon as possible.


----------



## GermanGuy

no problem, just mix them as you want (as long the tubes are of the types listed (1T4, 1U4, DF904, DF91, DF96, 1T4T, 1T4SF, DF92 works fine in my tu-05).


----------



## GermanGuy

Found a German Company (posted in a colorfly c4 thread) Mr. Horwege from "Hifi-Werkstatt hoer-wege" that will modify my Colorfly C4 by changing components and capacitors, reworking the complete analog path for (proven by other customers) even better resolution, fine detail, and clearly improved bass quality. the complete modification is 160 Euros and will be done next week! So the whole chain gets better and better ..... thinking and thinking at the moment about the Meridian Director... but i think waiting for SamEdwards impressions listening to the AK240 in comparison to the AK120 + Meridian Director (think he has posted that he want to listen to this two combos in the SoCAl Meet thread).
  
 @SamEdwards - hope US customs release the TU-05 ASAP and in time for the SoCal Meet !


----------



## smial1966

GG,
  
 Please post a link to Mr. Horwege webpage or contact details as my friend has a C4 and I'm sure that this relatively low cost `upgrade' would interest him.
  
 Many thanks.   
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> Found a German Company (posted in a colorfly c4 thread) Mr. Horwege from "Hifi-Werkstatt hoer-wege" that will modify my Colorfly C4 by changing components and capacitors, reworking the complete analog path for (proven by other customers) even better resolution, fine detail, and clearly improved bass quality. the complete modification is 160 Euros and will be done next week! So the whole chain gets better and better ..... thinking and thinking at the moment about the Meridian Director... but i think waiting for SamEdwards impressions listening to the AK240 in comparison to the AK120 + Meridian Director (think he has posted that he want to listen to this two combos in the SoCAl Meet thread).
> 
> @SamEdwards - hope US customs release the TU-05 ASAP and in time for the SoCal Meet !


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.hoer-wege.de/
  
 HiFiWERKSTATT hoer-wege
 Stephan Horwege
 Gallberg 40
 28790 SCHWANEWEDE
 Deutschland / Germany
  
hifiwerkstatt@hoer-wege.de


----------



## GermanGuy

the modder's diary (don't remember the last number, so let's restart with 30) part 30:
  
 thinking of what to do next and tired of always carying my equipment with me from and to the office, i thought it is time for a tu-05 rebuild for my office:
  

  
 tube section and output transformers:
  

  
 here with most of the components:
  

  
 i think i will call this rebuild "SilverStar I" (any better suggestions?) as there are a lot of silver shining components, and it will have a central ground star topology.
  
 the resulting amp will be a little silver cube:
  
 - no battery needed
 - with integrated HRT MicroStreamer USB DAC
 - the hole amp will run completely with USB power
 - only one USB port needed
 - any USB power supply or USB power pack can be used
  
 in the office you can just plug it in an USB port of your computer and listen to the music stored there!
  
 as you can see a lot of power filter stages added, only the best components (WIMA MKP10 capacitors, mica capacitors, ELNA SILMIC II and NICHICON MUSE electrolyte capacitors and shielded, gold plated tube sockets). The pcb prototyping boards i use for this and will use for all the other builds i have planned are RF/HF prototyping boards, very expensive, but double layer with a complete GND layer one the top side.
  
 the output transformers are really small, silghtly less good sounding than the original ones, BUT with very large impedance range, can drive anything from 4 ohm to 2 kOhm (and so for example also my HD800 or even a Beyer T1).


----------



## CJG888

Just supposing this were to go into production, what would you expect the price to be?

Will laptop USB power really be enough to drive this?

Looks very interesting...


----------



## Sam Edwards

My TU-05 is here! 
 At a first blush with stock tubes I am absolutely blown away. Couldn't be happier. 
 Right now I'm listening to high resolution flacs through the Meridian Explorer > TU-05b > Ultimate Ears Reference Monitors. 
 I'll try with the Meridian Director and the Grado RS-1 and HD800 tomorrow at work. 
 Thank you all for raving.
 It's truly a beautiful sounding amp.


----------



## xplosive

@GG really interested on your SilberStar I. I prefer that in German word.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With those best components I am afraid for the price though...
  
@Sam Edwards Congrats on your tu05b. Happy listening!


----------



## GermanGuy

@Sam Edwards - really happy that you finally got the amp and you like it, wish you a lot of relaxing listening hours and a great SoCal Meet!


----------



## GermanGuy

Six AEG DL92 arrived today. Ever heard of AEG tubes?


----------



## xplosive

ak240 + tur06..
 I still prefer ak240 by itself. The ak240  sounding already is very intimate and beautiful on low impedance headphones. ak240 sound pretty similar with ak100 + tur06, only more refine with better instrument separation and better resolution. But they also more source dependent.. some of my favorite songs sound pretty harsh on the ak240.
  
 ak240 + tur06 using lineout (max volume) they are too loud even on very low volume on the tur06. I find their 3D sound somewhat missing.. even though instruments sound better with the tur06 but they simply lost the ambiance/ nuance (room feel) and intimacy. I am not sure if i am using a better quality interconnect maybe they will sound better. I also need to get the lc filter fitted as well.
  
 They look pretty good together though


----------



## bonitomio

@xplosive
 amazing gear you have there.
 what tubes are you running in your TU-06?
 Have you tried rolling them for sound comparison?
  
 @GG
 as a name suggestion for your desktop amp "SilberNova" as in silver star explosion?
 what is special about your AEG DL92 tubes?
  
 @Sam Edwards
 congrats!!
 Really looking forward to hearing from your impressions with the various tube combinations you will try.


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, so maybe from "SilverStar" to "SilberStern" to "SilverNova" to SuperNova"
  
 nothing special with the AEG DL92, just saw this brand the first time, seems AEG tubes were made by Telefunken, sound is very similar to the TELEFUNKEN DL92.


----------



## xplosive

@bonitomio Thank you. They are Telefunken tube diamond base. If i mixed the tube when using the ak240 they sound imbalance pretty badly. After longer listening I started to like the ak240 + tur06. They sound more engaging and fun, noticeably faster too. imo ak240 sounds a bit dull by itself.
  
*updated*: out of the blue I just found my #1 setup: ak240 + tur06 (telefunken diamond base) + grado sr60i stock. they are perfect to my ears.. (the buzzing noise are hardly heard on this setup). They play the vivaldi concerto in D minor opus 4 no.8 allergo amazingly good. (bonus dsd file from the ak240).


----------



## GermanGuy

just a short status update:
  
 today i ordered some additional parts needed for my high-end tu-05 mod:
  
 WIMA DC-Link capacitors for the anode voltage stabilization:
  
 2x WIMA MKP4 80µF - 57x45x55mm (sample picture below):
  

  
 and 2x WIMA MKP6 550µF - diameter 85mm, length 132mm (sample picture below):
  

 These capacitors are NOT eletrolyte capacitors but REAL MKP foil capacitors like the Mundorf TubeCaps, big size, very expensive but MUCH  better than electrolyte capacitors, very low internal resistance in the range of 1,7 to 3,5 mOhm (MilliOhm), the capacitance of the 550µF ones is big enough even for 3 or 4 DL92 tubes in parallel for each output channel and can provide a current of up to 30 Ampere eachl!
  
 also i ordered some LT1170HV dc/dc step transformer ICs,
  
 - they are compatible to the ICs used in the original internal power supply board, but designed for HV high voltage up to 75 volt, designing an internal anode voltage board is possible based on the original design, but increasing the anode voltage to 75 volt will result in a much higher output power of the DL92 tubes, with four tubes in parallel i expect an output power of at least 1 watt per channel so the highend build will be able to drive high efficient loudspeakers (you may remember my SABA Greencones i bought some time ago).
  
 and i ordered two Sowter Pro Audio 3575 Ohno Continuous Casting (OCC) LCOFC General Purpose 10K:10K Input Bridging Transfomers Model C:
  

  
 Used as Input transformers my high-end mod will be real double mono from input to output providing balanced and unbalanced inputs!
  
 to get rid of any hiss/noise/RF in the filament voltages i made a design for a filament voltage power supply module with one Li-Ion battery for each tube without any dc/dc step down converter instead using an LM317 as constant current source and two diodes for the stabilization of the voltage (2x 0.7v = 1,4 volt), so waisting some energy, but adjustable exactly to the current the tubes need (25mA, 50mA, 100mA) which should be the best way to provide the filament voltage limiting voltage AND current exactly according to the tubes spec. also this module has a slow power up / slow power down function, protecting the tubes even more!
  
 i have decided to use multicolor LEDs (red, green, red+green=orange/yellow) in the tube sockets (green = filament voltage on, RED = Anode voltage on, yellow = tube ready all voltages on).
  
 So what's missing to start?
  
 - for a full battery driven version with higher anode voltage i need new li-ion balancer BMS boards, the ones i bought are for 16 li-ion batteries each, for the higher anode voltage i need BMS boards for at least 20 li-ion batteries
  
 - a TKD CP2500 HighEnd Potentiometer (50 KOhm log. typ +/- 0,1dB; max +/- 0,3dB)
 - a meridian director to be integrated into the amp (the HRT MicroStreamer would be a real sound quality limiting factor)
 - about 50 Li-Ion batteries and battery holders
  
 btw, today i sent my colorfly c4 to the HIWIWERKSTATT hoer-wege to be modified with high quality components.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Folks,
 Which tubes are best for extracting the most from the bottom octave on the TU-05. It would be great to get a little more oomph from the drums and bass, hopefully with few trade-offs.
 thanks!


----------



## xplosive

@Sam Edwards, my suggestion is using df96 telefunken diamond base or df96 philips.
 You may also try using copper base interconnect and pair it with your grado RS-1 headphones.


----------



## GermanGuy

@SamEdwards - Definetely the Telefunken Diamond Base DF96 + Mullard DL92 !. In addition i modified my output transformers (smaller gap) to have a higher inductance and so better bass response, i use 1.5mm diameter OFC wires for the signal output part between transformers and headphone jack and 1mm diameter silver plated solid copper wires between tubes and transformers.


----------



## GermanGuy

tomorrow i will receive a little automated chemical etching device for double layer pcbs with integrated heater and pump, so then i have everything ready to start making my own pcbs at home.

can't wait to have my next holiday ......


----------



## GermanGuy

today the WIMA MKP 80µF and 550µF film capacitors arrived, never had thought that they were that large, this is maybe the difference between reading and finally seeing the size:


----------



## deafanddumb

Hi guys...I'm new to this thread, but it's been recommended to me by a fellow fostex th900 owner as an Excellent match, synergy wise....my question is...is there scope on the 05 or 06 to connect to my colorfly c4 dap via digital in/out coax?
Thanks guys
Phil


----------



## GermanGuy

Sam Edwards uses the Meridian Director to connect his AK120 to the tu-05 and i think loves this combo, i also will buy one to connect my modded colorfly c4 to the tu-05, and other owners like bmichels love their Fostex  th900 with the tu-05, so should be a dream chain. if you can wait one month, you can read my impressions of the colorfly c4 - meridian director - tu-05 here.


----------



## deafanddumb

germanguy said:


> Sam Edwards uses the Meridian Director to connect his AK120 to the tu-05 and i think loves this combo, i also will buy one to connect my modded colorfly c4 to the tu-05, and other owners like bmichels love their Fostex  th900 with the tu-05, so should be a dream chain. if you can wait one month, you can read my impressions of the colorfly c4 - meridian director - tu-05 here.



Ha....not sure I can wait  Can you tell me how you connect the c4 to the 05 or 06 in the best quality way German guy?
Thanks man....


----------



## bonitomio

Telefunken DF96 <> base valves with original box
  
If anyone is looking for these please send a private message to me asap for details.
I have found a supplier here in Spain who has limited amount of NOS tested tubes that are guaranteed.
I am taking an order and having them shipped to me to check that they are the real deal.
As I am buying some for GG and Sam Edwards I thought I would offer the same opportunity for others as well.
FIFO


----------



## GermanGuy

deafanddumb said:


> Ha....not sure I can wait  Can you tell me how you connect the c4 to the 05 or 06 in the best quality way German guy?
> Thanks man....


 

 at the moment i use the 6.3mm out to connect the c4 to the tu-05:


----------



## deafanddumb

germanguy said:


> at the moment i use the 6.3mm out to connect the c4 to the tu-05:



So that's 6.3 to 6.3 Jack connection? What type of lead is that called which does that? I'd this best for sound quality...as I guess this still uses the c4's sac and the 05 is just the amp...sorry if I'm being misinformed here?! 
Ps do you notice sound improvement like this?
Pps Are you also using the th900's?
Thanks


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> @bonitomio Thank you. They are Telefunken tube diamond base. If i mixed the tube when using the ak240 they sound imbalance pretty badly. After longer listening I started to like the ak240 + tur06. They sound more engaging and fun, noticeably faster too. imo ak240 sounds a bit dull by itself.
> 
> *updated*: out of the blue I just found my #1 setup: ak240 + tur06 (telefunken diamond base) + grado sr60i stock. they are perfect to my ears.. (the buzzing noise are hardly heard on this setup). They play the vivaldi concerto in D minor opus 4 no.8 allergo amazingly good. (bonus dsd file from the ak240).


 
  
 ?? Few posts back you said *"**ak240 + tur06 using lineout (max volume) they are too loud even on very low volume on the tur06*".  So, can you clarify if the "line-out" of the AK240 is appropriate or not (too loud) for the sensibility of the TUR-06 ?


----------



## xplosive

bmichels said:


> ?? Few posts back you said *"**ak240 + tur06 using lineout (max volume) they are too loud even on very low volume on the tur06*".  So, can you clarify if the "line-out" of the AK240 is appropriate or not (too loud) for the sensibility of the TUR-06 ?


 

 on my tur06, shikada was made it to match the impedance of my first gen ak100.
 he mention this on his email:
  
  "About #004,
 I tried to use the attenuator of the current type.
 The sound is better than voltage type.
 However, it is not will be a mute.

 (up to -50~-70dB)"
  
 "I made a higher gain. If you want less quietly, Put a resistance of 10Ω to the output terminal as connected in series."
  

 i am not sure whether this is the case or not. perhaps GG can explain a bit more,
  
 ak240 has more power output than the ak100. on my last setup i was using the pandora hope vi which has only 8 ohm impedance. and yes on very low volume it is too loud to my ears. and causing the buzzing sound at the low volume as well (set line out / max volume on the ak240).
  
 But when pair the ak240 + tur06 + higher impedance headphone at least 30 ohm (on my grado) or above the sound are more controlled and less noise background.
 ak240 + tur06 can drive my beyer880 250 ohm very beautifully and loud at maximum volume on the tur06. I think it will be best to pair them with 32 to 300 ohm headphones, less then that it is better to drive the headphones direct to ak240.
  
 so these are my best setup so far:
 ak240 + tur06 + ms1i mod. 

 I fell in love with grados. they never heard so good before.  they sound like a home speaker set up. not too much surgical details present or super airy high, they just simply play music beautifully to my ears.
 So next i will be in search of higher end grados like gs1000 or rs-1. or maybe trying out the lcd xc or x.
  
 note: you need a good interconnect maybe some pure occ quality wire to make the best of the combo.


----------



## GermanGuy

deafanddumb said:


> So that's 6.3 to 6.3 Jack connection? What type of lead is that called which does that? I'd this best for sound quality...as I guess this still uses the c4's sac and the 05 is just the amp...sorry if I'm being misinformed here?!
> Ps do you notice sound improvement like this?
> Pps Are you also using the th900's?
> Thanks


 


germanguy said:


> a2p - tu-05 - some unsorted thoughts:
> 
> - i can't think of the time before i got this amp, the improvement in sound quality is so large, a step back impossible.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is what i posted some time ago about the sound of the colorfly c4 and the tu-05.


----------



## bmichels

HOW IRONIC : I have more than 100 tubes, and while doing some more tube rolling tests I came to a combo that liked a lot: *RCA 1U4 / Raytheron 3S4*
  
 Going back to my notes, I realised that... it is the "stock" Combo that came with my TU-05 a year ago.... and that it is the second time that I come back to it !
  
*So.... 1 year of tube rolling and one hundred of tubes tested, to finally come back to the original tubes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *
  
  
*I will do 1 Last try:  Telefunken diamond base berlin df96 + **Kobe Kogyo Corp. "Ten" (if I find some).  Last chance to escape from the fatality....*




  
  
*All this to come back to the original tubes !!! *


----------



## Fishwater

bmichels said:


> HOW IRONIC : I have more than 100 tubes, and while doing some more tube rolling tests I came to a combo that liked a lot: *RCA 1U4 / Raytheron 3S4*
> 
> Going back to my notes, I realised that... it is the "stock" Combo that came with my TU-05 a year ago.... and that it is the second time that I come back to it !
> 
> ...




Wow! All that & back to square one? At least you kept notes & enjoyed the journey! I'm pretty interested in this little amp although I have no idea if it will be a good match for my Q701's. What's the time frame for getting one of these lately?


----------



## deafanddumb

germanguy said:


> This is what i posted some time ago about the sound of the colorfly c4 and the tu-05.



Thanks German guy,
How did you connect the two devices? It looks like you've filed both the 6.3mm Jacks up?


----------



## GermanGuy

this is a 3.5mm neutrik 90 degree jack directly mounted into a 6.3mm 90 degree neutrik jack, just 2cm of lcofc copper wires inside.


----------



## deafanddumb

germanguy said:


> this is a 3.5mm neutrik 90 degree jack directly mounted into a 6.3mm 90 degree neutrik jack, just 2cm of lcofc copper wires inside.



Thanks....is it a 6.3 connection for the headphone into the 05?


----------



## GermanGuy

yes.


----------



## GermanGuy

got my colorfly c4 back today, was modified and sent back within 5 working days! the first hour was a nightmare to listen to, much too harsh, but after six hours of burn in everything settled nicely.
  
 i must say that this modification with better parts and Op Amp is worth each cent! the improvement and gain in clarity, precision and detail is remarkable!
  
 listening to the c4 without and now with the tu-05 the soundstage depth is not only improved but it is much more easy to locate each object, the coherency is excellent, you need definetely a lower volume level to listen without missing anything, instead the clarity, the air and body around everything is improved and so ... realistic. the bass is another point really improved, more precision, lees boomy if you could call the bass boomy before.
  
 so i am absolutely happy, my c4 is back, the chain gets better and better, this modification by HIFIWERKSTATT hoer-wege is highly recommended!


----------



## deafanddumb

GermanGuy said:
			
		

> .yes.



On the photo, it looks like it's only a 3.5mm connection left to plug phones into?


----------



## deafanddumb

germanguy said:


> got my colorfly c4 back today, was modified and sent back within 5 working days! the first hour was a nightmare to listen to, much too harsh, but after six hours of burn in everything settled nicely.
> 
> i must say that this modification with better parts and Op Amp is worth each cent! the improvement and gain in clarity, precision and detail is remarkable!
> 
> ...



Wow, that was brave...well done for that alone!


----------



## GermanGuy

deafanddumb said:


> On the photo, it looks like it's only a 3.5mm connection left to plug phones into?


 

 to be precise, it is an interconnect between 6.3mm headphone out of the colorfly c4 and the 3.5mm line in of the tu-05.


----------



## bmichels

Anyone can help me to find some  Kobe Kogyo Corp. *"Ten" 3S4  ?  *


----------



## bonitomio

bmichels said:


> Anyone can help me to find some  Kobe Kogyo Corp. *"Ten" 3S4  ?  *


 

 I´m working on it


----------



## Sam Edwards

Has anybody used the TU-05 with the Chord Hugo? When I put the Hugo into line out mode the TU-05 sounds totally overdriven, like a Les Paul with the volume maxed into a tube amp. Turning down the Hugo gets rid of the distortion. 
 Initial impression: pretty good combo.


----------



## GermanGuy

@Sam Edwards - had a quick look at the specs of the Chord Hugo (but don´t know the line out mode specification):
  
 THD – 1KHz *3V output*: 0.0005%
  
 the standard distortion free line in level usually is 2V pp, so if the Chord Hugo is able to output 3V the distortion you faced can be expected and also your solution is ok to lower the output level of the chord Hugo. The only point i wonder why there is a line out mode with non standard high level.


----------



## GermanGuy

Found and yesterday won the auction for a set of five tubes WITH one TEN 3S4 included, so now the second TEN 3s4 is on its way!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> Found and yesterday won the auction for a set of five tubes WITH one TEN 3S4 included, so now the second TEN 3s4 is on its way!




Lucky you ! I am still waiting for finding 2 "Ten"


----------



## bmichels

sam edwards said:


> Has anybody used the TU-05 with the Chord Hugo? When I put the Hugo into line out mode the TU-05 sounds totally overdriven, like a Les Paul with the volume maxed into a tube amp. Turning down the Hugo gets rid of the distortion.
> Initial impression: pretty good combo.




Is the SQ of HUGO>Tu-05>headphone really better than direct HUGO>Headphone ? What headphone are you using ?


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Bmichels, 
I shouldn't have said said anything. Hugo is still breaking on. Headphones are in my signature. 
Hugo would probably sound great with dime store earbuds. 
Back on topic...


----------



## GermanGuy

Telefunken Tube Codes and Numbers:
  
 http://www.audiotubes.com/teledate.htm


----------



## GermanGuy

TU-05 USB CHARGING MOD:  
 here is my final solution i will try to modify the tu-05 to be completely functional and chargeable via USB:
  
 this is a ready to use USB Li-Ion-charger module to charge a 3.7 volt Li-ion battery (or two in parallel) with 500mA over USB:
  

  
 to use this module the internal battery has to be replaced by two 18650 Li-Ion 3.7 volt batteries with internal protection circuit connected in parallel. the internal power supply board should also work with 3.7 instead of 7.4 volt as both integrated circuits used for the step-up (anode voltage) and step-down (filament voltage) converters can operate (with reference to the datasheets) with any voltage of 3 volts and up (but maybe slightly less efficient).
  
 i will definetely test this!


----------



## Chefano

Well, my TU-05 will be finished in 15 days =D.
 Ive just started reading this thread, is there any combo tube that sounds best with it?
 Do you guys know any Tube Store in Tokyo?
  
 Regards! ^^


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Chefano,
 Mostly we scour Ebay. I would search the thread for 'tubes' and see what you find. The current benchmark seems to be the 'ten'.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Also note that one owner spent a year trying different tubes and ended up going back to the stock ones from Shikada San.


----------



## ianmedium

chefano said:


> Well, my TU-05 will be finished in 15 days =D.
> Ive just started reading this thread, is there any combo tube that sounds best with it?
> Do you guys know any Tube Store in Tokyo?
> 
> Regards! ^^




Congratulations on your new amp!

Looking at what comes with it now I would wait and listen to the stock tubes, they are excellent all rounders I feel. Let them settle in over twenty hours to eradicate any possible noises. If you go to the beginning of this thread you will see post three by me gives links to various posts here that recommend tubes and also link to cleaning the pins.

When you get the amp take the tubes out and follow the instructions on cleaning the pins. It makes a difference doing that. Often you might hear what sounds like tissue paper being scrunched that is usually dirty pins. You may hear other noises when the amp is playing quiet passages. If they go after the twenty hour mark your tubes should be fine. If they remain then some new tubes are a good idea.

Remember, you can only get NOS tubes for these, nothing is being made new anymore.

I hope you enjoy your new amp. I have had mine now for 15 months and is has proven to be the best HiFi purchase I have ever made!


----------



## Chefano

Well I think Im gonna use the stocks tubes for a while, then I check the tube rolling =D


----------



## bmichels

Totally Off-Topic:  enjoy this with your TU-05


----------



## bmichels

Got a new source for my TU-05 :  Finally I received my HUGO ! 



 
  
 Very first listening, but so far I prefer HUGO->TU-05  better than HUGO alone (with my Roxane & with my TH-900).
  
*may be I am too intoxicated by the warm tube sound of my **TU-05 **to really appreciate the "purity" of* *the HUGO alone ** *
  
  
  

  
 Anyway, I am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Anyone   *HUGO + TUR-06 ?*  
  
 I'like to see picture of them stacked together : since they have the same foot-print, they should assemble better than HUGO+TU-05, but... will this HUGO + TUR-06 stack sound as good as  HUGO + TU-05 ??


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> Anyone can help me to find some  Kobe Kogyo Corp. *"Ten" 3S4  ?  *


 

 At the moment i have the same problem - my second TEN 3S4 arrived yesterday, but can't find the first one arrived some weeks ago!


----------



## GermanGuy

just found the first one, so now it' s time to listen to some music!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> just found the first one, so now it' s time to listen to some music!


 
  
 I am happy for you.  Let us know your feedback...


----------



## xplosive

bmichels said:


> Anyone   *HUGO + TUR-06 ?*
> 
> I'like to see picture of them stacked together : since they have the same foot-print, they should assemble better than HUGO+TU-05, but... will this HUGO + TUR-06 stack sound as good as  HUGO + TU-05 ??


 
  
 Sorry no picture but i did try them before. They just looks like two tur06 stacks together. hugo is thinner though.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> Sorry no picture but i did try them before. They just looks like two tur06 stacks together. hugo is thinner though.


 
  
 Thanks, 
  
*was the "HUGO+TUR-06" bringing a noticeable SQ improvement compared to  HUGO alone *?  what Headphone you used with ?


----------



## xplosive

I was using with ak240,  connect it to the hugo using tosslink. For the headphone i was using my grado ms-1 mod, and final audio lab1.
 the connection to tur06 was rca to mini.
 I am actually a bit confuse to set them properly. I set line out at the ak240, on the hugo i have to increase the volume bit by bit as if i put too much volume they start to distort. Then i start to set the volume on tur06.
  
 Imo I don't really recommend ak240+hugo+tur06. I find it quite hard on setting the volume right. I find the cymbal sound funny too.. maybe just my ears.
 ak240 + hugo also seems a waste for me since the combo can not play the dsd songs that the ak240 really shines for.
 However I can hear the sound improvement using the lab1. I actually recommend using hugo with the lab1 or any hard to drive headphones like lcd, they sound amazing. without it i find the lab1 sound a bit compressed on the high.  This is the only picture i got from last time.
  

  
 So my best setting still ak240+tur06+grado with 24 bit or dsd recordings, the tur06 really make "reverb" sound from string instruments, vocal, and room ambiance (sense of space) amazing on good live recordings. The excitement of this setup makes my heart pumps up faster by couple of heart beat...
 With the hugo in between they sound too refine for my liking. But if you like refine / hi-fi kind of sound that are layered neatly in every area, they are for you.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> I was using with ak240,  connect it to the hugo using tosslink. For the headphone i was using my grado ms-1 mod, and final audio lab1.
> the connection to tur06 was rca to mini.
> I am actually a bit confuse to set them properly. I set line out at the ak240, on the hugo i have to increase the volume bit by bit as if i put too much volume they start to distort. Then i start to set the volume on tur06.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this detailed answer.  
  
 I do not really understand why the AK240>HUGO>TUR-06 bring additional volume setting problems !
  
When you use  AK240>HUGO>TUR-06,  then there is no volume issue on the AK240 side since it output digital with NO volume setting possible. So you just have 2 volume setting left : on the HUGO and on the TUR-06.... exactly like when you use AK240>TUR-06: also 2 volume setting possible : on the AK240 and on the TUR-06 .


----------



## xplosive

I always set maximum volume / line out on the ak240. With ak240 + tur06 I only make volume adjustment on the tur06. With hugo on between I have to set the volume on the tur and the hugo. Maybe it is not going to be hard once you find the max volume out of the hugo that not makes distortion on the amp. Some recordings like dsd you need more volume to extract the detail out. On the other hand on 16 bit recording i tend to make the volume lower, That makes setting both volume on the hugo and tur06 bit troublesome for me to get the volume right.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Folks,
 I finally got a chance to do some side by side comparisons with my various gear>HD800's. USB=Vox on MacPro (trashcan) in Hog, bit perfect, mode. All music was HD ~ 88.2/24bit. There's nothing scientific here, just my impressions.
 USB>Hugo>HD800: Plenty of drive. So clear you can turn it up way louder than you should be listening. Incredible detail, and I mean incredible. Nothing to complain about. 
  
 USB>Hugo>TU-05>HD800: There seems to be a compatibility issue here. The Hugo is giving too much volume (RCA Cables) into the TU-05, sort of like a Les Paul with the volume all the way up into a tube guitar amp. You have to back off on the Hugo volume control to make this work. And it sounds very good. 
  
 USB>Meridian Director>TU-05>HD800: This combo is so good that I'm considering selling the Hugo. The Director powers from a Morphie Juice Pack so it works on the go. This is the combo that I relax and start enjoying the music. There is lovely detail, wonderful pitch definition, but it's not so analytical that you only want to listen to the best masters.
  
 An example is the reverb on the piano on 'Lady Stardust' from Bowie's '...Ziggy Startdust...'. I have an SACD rip to 88.2 flac. With the Hugo straight into the HD800's, it sounds like a layer of fake reverb. With the Director/TU-05 the reverb blends more with the instrument but also has more pitch definition - you have the impression that you could hear each note of the chord from the reverb alone. A fun discovery of listening to the entire album through the Director/TU-05 combo is that almost every song has two vocal tracks, and two guitar tracks, one in each ear. Through a good stereo these blend into a seamless whole. Through a top headphone rig each is distinct. 
 I also experimented with the AK120 feeding both DAC's and my experience was similar, but these devices seem to be slightly optimized for USB. From my brief listen at a recent meet-up I would say that the AK240 would be a better investment than the Hugo because frankly I don't take any of this big gear with me when I'm truly on the go. I listen to the UERM's straight out of my DAP. 
 I haven't really gotten into DSD, even though I have access to a lot of it from my SACD ripping. I'll report back if this tips things towards the Hugo. 
 A side note is that I don't like the powering scheme of the Hugo. If something plugs into USB it should be able to get power that way. 
 A note on the TU-05: I'm still listening to the stock tubes and loving them. I have the upgraded transformers and bass seems to be completely adequate. I also haven't heard the TU-05 without the fancy volume pot so I can't report if that helps or hurts.


----------



## GermanGuy

this time posting the summary before posting the details:

1. the TEN 3S4 is definetely the best sounding DL92 / 3S4 tube i have listened to up to now.

2. i like the Telefunken diamond base berlin made DF96 / TEN 3S4 combo, great sounding with the Beyer T5P.

3. Using my diy grado style headphone the RFT DF97 / TEN 3S4 combo is just playing and fighting to get my new dream combo, the detail retrieval, precision, pinpoint localisation, attack and decay f.e. of guitar strings, the beauty of sound while beeing so spacious and yes, having this great bass extension and texture, the clarity presenting each detail so detailed ...

So if you can get one, sorry two TEN 3S4 .... this is an outstanding tube.

4. The fight is over, the RFT DF97 / TEN 3S4 combo just won the game with presenting J. S. Bach, Weihnachtsoratorium, Rilling in a never heard, new and outstanding quality!


----------



## GermanGuy

@Sam Edwards - just one hour ago i was near to press the buy button to get a meridian director but thought it would be better to ask you about your experience with the chord hugo, so beeing very happy to read that the director is the way to go!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> this time posting the summary before posting the details:
> 
> 1. the TEN 3S4 is definetely the best sounding DL92 / 3S4 tube i have listened to up to now.
> 
> ...



*
So GG you prefer the RFT DF97 / TEN 3S4 combo to the Telefunken diamond base berlin made DF96 / TEN 3S4 combo ! *


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> @Sam Edwards - just one hour ago i was near to press the buy button to get a meridian director but thought it would be better to ask you about your experience with the chord hugo, so beeing very happy to read that the director is the way to go!




GG, I am not that convinced that the director win over the HUGO. I have a HUGO with TH-05 and it is incrédible. It's a mater of taste I présume


----------



## GermanGuy

speaking of fancy volume pot ... after a long time of searching i finally bought and got this potentiometer for my highend tu-05 build:
  
http://www.audiophonics.fr/ak2-attenuateur-stereo-positions-shunt-cms-50k-p-8686.html
  

  
 This is a 48 step 50 kOhm Shunt Stereo Potentiometer from Khozmo Acoustic http://www.khozmo.com .
  
 The build quality is amazing, the red housing is full aluminium, the rotation axis is supported by ball bearings, you can adjust the torque, high quality resistors, both channels separated and seperately shielded, only two resistors in the signal path per channel. In the "Full volume" position it is just like a wire, no resistors in the signal path, just like a bypass. i will use it together with the two Sowter 10K : 10K input transformers. so no problem with a too low imput impedance.
  
 And in comparison to other high end potentiometers it is really affordable (179 Euros).
  
 Also i ordered but have not received yet (should arrive next week) two of this special Sowter 9351 Headphone transformers (40/150/300/600 Ohm Output Impedance):
  

  
 Together with my TANGO HS5 output transformers my high end tu-05 build will have secondary tabs with 4 / 8 / 16 / 32 / 40 / 150 / 300 / 600 ohm output Impedance so i am sure never again to have any impedance range problem connecting any headphone i can think of.
  
 in the meantime i also have selected and ordered the resistors (Vishay Dale CMF RN60), have started to build the final power supply modules (and just ordered a lot of additional filter parts and inductances to build additional AC filter stages), and lots of MKP 100µF foil capacitors and air-cored coils / inductances, so with the exception of the primary power filter modules the complete amp from LC filters to output stage is "electrolyte capacitor free" built only with MKP foil capacitors even for anode and filament voltage filtering and stabilization.
  
 so things really come together, the only major parts i have not ordered up to now are the 50 18650 Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> GG, I am not that convinced that the director win over the HUGO. I have a HUGO with TH-05 and it is incrédible. It's a mater of taste I présume


 

 i think it is also a matter of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
  
 (and the meridian director pcb is easy to integrate into my amp)


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> this time posting the summary before posting the details:
> 
> 1. the TEN 3S4 is definetely the best sounding DL92 / 3S4 tube i have listened to up to now.
> 
> ...




GG, I always worry when recommending tubes, it is after all a fairly subjective thing. What I think sounds great someone else might not so it is with relief that you think the same as I do with the TEN's

I have not changed the combination of TEN's/Tele's since getting them. So much so I have screwed on the other RF shield and have not opened it since. Combined with the T5P's it is sublime. It is also the first combination that actually makes me like my LCD2's again!

But for me, the combination that just hits all the right buttons, makes me forget I am listening to equipment and just enjoy music and get absorbed by it is when I use my PF IX's

That combination with my AK120/TU-05 is just about as good as I could ever hope for.

I got to try the new AK240 and though its nice I simply felt it was not a thousand bucks nicer. I also tried the Hugo connected to a computer playing high resolution files at my local AD and that was a nice sound as well but for me I chose to stick with my 120.

The differences were to my ears just so small and most of the "improvements" HiFi rather than musical I resolved to truly stop with what I have as a portable set up. 

Sorry I have not been around much, been swamped with work and the move back to Europe due to that has been delayed.

Hope everyone is well and I am so glad your all enjoying your amps. For me this is the best of the best in terms of portable or transportable and pretty much the best of the best for headphones period especially at the price!


----------



## bmichels

Ak100>HUGO>TU-05 tube Amp.

Do you believe that I have any chance to pass airport security with this set-up  ?






*Just one question left : will a AK240>HUGO sound better than my AK100>HUGO. Logicaly there is no reason, but....?

Anyone compared ? *

,


----------



## bmichels

Some porn for the WK: Peter Willemen's EML-300B-XLS


----------



## Sam Edwards

bmichels said:


> GG, I am not that convinced that the director win over the HUGO. I have a HUGO with TH-05 and it is incrédible. It's a mater of taste I présume


 
 Hey BMichels,
 Have you heard the Director? Do you get the overdriven/distorted sound from the Hugo with your TU-05 that I described? Do you have to back-off on the volume?
 I'm not saying the Director is better but it's clearly more compatible. 
 I bought the Hugo based on a demo feeding it with a $12K Meridian streaming system. It doesn't sound as good with USB or the with Toslink out of the AK120. I'm not saying the Hugo is not the king of the hill for portable DAC's. And it has a great headphone stage. If it played well with my TU-05 I would certainly be more enthusiastic.
 But if you want a high end DAC to feed your TU-05, you're not giving up much with the Director. The difference in cost for me is much bigger than the difference in SQ.


----------



## bmichels

sam edwards said:


> Hey BMichels,
> Have you heard the Director? Do you get the overdriven/distorted sound from the Hugo with your TU-05 that I described? Do you have to back-off on the volume?.




Well I did not tried the director Since i already have the HUGO.

For HUGO>TU-05, I do not use the "Line out preset", I just set HUGO volume to "light-green" and everything is fine.


----------



## GermanGuy

the two telefunken diamond base berlin made df96 from bonitomino arrived today!


----------



## deafanddumb

germanguy said:


> speaking of fancy volume pot ... after a long time of searching i finally bought and got this potentiometer for my highend tu-05 build:
> 
> http://www.audiophonics.fr/ak2-attenuateur-stereo-positions-shunt-cms-50k-p-8686.html
> 
> ...


 
....ever thought of making mite high end versions up for some of us less technical guys? After your review, you should float a price for doing another


----------



## GermanGuy

deafanddumb said:


> ....ever thought of making mite high end versions up for some of us less technical guys? After your review, you should float a price for doing another


 

 it is not the first time i am asked if i would build a tu-05 mod for someone else, but again, i would never do this first of all and most important because i would never ill-use the existing tu-05 design and the great confidence in my honesty shikada-san had and has when he sent me the schematic of the original tu-05 before last christmas to help me building my own modded tu-05 versions.
  
 but secondly it is my hobby, i don't want to start my own business, my main task is to earn money as consultant, and as business consultant i know what it means to found a business and what the consequences are. and even building amps in parallel to my main job, i am not able to give a warranty, keep replacement parts on stock, offering support ... and so on.
  
 so i feel really honored to get asked but due to this reasons i deeply regret but can not do that nor have planned to do that in the future.
  
 nevertheless, as i will share my results, schematics and whatever i did and will do with shikada-san, there may be the oportunity one day that shikada-san may offer the one or other product (desktop amp, double mono design, whatever).


----------



## GermanGuy

btw, to really beeing able to start building my highend tu-05 version i also ordered and will get all the type 18650 li-ion batteries this week. In total the amp will have 48 18650 Li-Ion batteries installed (3,7 volt, 2600 mA), so in total an installed battery power of about 460 watt , 2x 150 watt only for the anode voltage supplies. seems to be more than enough for 2x 180 .. 360 mW output.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> the two telefunken diamond base berlin made df96 from bonitomino arrived today!


 
  
 GG ?? I thought that you already had some Telefunken diamond base berlin made ?  
  
 Indeed 3 days ago you wrote: "_2. I like the Telefunken diamond base berlin made DF96 / TEN 3S4 combo, great sounding with the Beyer T5P._"
  
 Is it a different type of Telefunken diamond base berlin ??


----------



## GermanGuy

i always try to have at least 4 tubes of the same type, so now i have 4 telefunken db berlin DF96.


----------



## bmichels

Finaly I placed yesterday *my order for a TUR-06 *to complément the TU-05 that I already have. 

It will become my PORTABLE amp, permanently attached to my HUGO, and his bigger brother will now stay at home as my Desktop amp.

My TUR-06 is  #027 )) planed to be delivered in... September ;-(((


----------



## GermanGuy

BE CAREFUL !!!!
  
 if anyone here has received an email from germantubes@aol.com please be careful, it is obviously spam, the email germantubes@aol.com is not reachable at the moment, and there were at least two other thread participants on the mailing list. maybe the account was hacked. i sent Mr. Künzig an email via ebay to inform him about that emails!


----------



## deafanddumb

bmichels said:


> Finaly I placed yesterday *my order for a TUR-06 *to complément the TU-05 that I already have.
> 
> It will become my PORTABLE amp, permanently attached to my HUGO, and his bigger brother will now stay at home as my Desktop amp.
> 
> My TUR-06 is  #027 )) planed to be delivered in... September ;-(((



I hate you.....looking forward to your comparison! You specing it with any type of connectors in particular?


----------



## bmichels

deafanddumb said:


> I hate you.....looking forward to your comparison! You specing it with any type of connectors in particular?


 
 I will get the 1/8 input jack positioned on the side instead of top, in order to be on the same side than the HUGO.
 And also I will ask to have a 1/4 headphone jack fitted in addition to the 1/8 Headphone jack.


----------



## bmichels

Breaking-in the two just received  *Telefunken diamond base berlin made df96*
  
 Taking this opportunity to test a new combo :  *Telefunken diamond df96 + Raytheron 3S4* (that were supplied as stock tube)


----------



## deafanddumb

bmichels said:


> I will get the 1/8 input jack positioned on the side instead of top, in order to be on the same side than the HUGO.
> And also I will ask to have a 1/4 headphone jack fitted in addition to the 1/8 Headphone jack.



Nice....it would be 1/4 and digital in for me, for the trusty C4.


----------



## deafanddumb

bmichels said:


> I will get the 1/8 input jack positioned on the side instead of top, in order to be on the same side than the HUGO.
> And also I will ask to have a 1/4 headphone jack fitted in addition to the 1/8 Headphone jack.



Does Hugo make that much of a difference for the better with the th900?


----------



## bmichels

deafanddumb said:


> Does Hugo make that much of a difference for the better with the th900?


 
 Well the HUGO DAC is definitively better than my AK100's DAC. So I am happy to have the HUGO behind my AK100 for this.  
  
 Re the AMP part of the hUGO: I prefer direct HO of the HUGO with the Roxanes while with the TH900 the addition of the TU-05 in the chain is helpfull.


----------



## deafanddumb

bmichels said:


> Well the HUGO DAC is definitively better than my AK100's DAC. So I am happy to have the HUGO behind my AK100 for this.
> 
> Re the AMP part of the hUGO: I prefer direct HO of the HUGO with the Roxanes while with the TH900 the addition of the TU-05 in the chain is helpfull.



You envisage the tu06 being a good match by itself with the th900, if needed?


----------



## bmichels

deafanddumb said:


> You envisage the tu06 being a good match by itself with the th900, if needed?


 
  
 Yes, and also with the AlphaDOG that I will order soon.  The TU-05 is not powerfull enough for the AlphaDOG, but it's small brother should because is more powerfull (Hybrid)


----------



## smial1966

As it's nearly the weekend I thought that I'd share with you my latest audio acquisition currently being assembled by Di-ma. It's a `Gold' TU-06 chassis (#020).
  
  

  
 Really can't wait to receive it!
  
 Cheers,
 Andy.


----------



## xplosive

Wow Andy it looks so beautiful.. I thought Shikada will never make one.. Congrats on your tur06. You will love it !!


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


> As it's nearly the weekend I thought that I'd share with you my latest audio acquisition currently being assembled by Di-ma. It's a `Gold' TU-06 chassis (#020).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's gorgeous !
  
 And with #20, you are 7 ahead of me...


----------



## ianmedium

smial1966 said:


> As it's nearly the weekend I thought that I'd share with you my latest audio acquisition currently being assembled by Di-ma. It's a `Gold' TU-06 chassis (#020).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Andy, that looks stunning, If I ever did this again I would go for that gold, it just oozes Japanese high end audio!

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Chefano

Just received my TU-05 today.
 What a beautiful piece of art, the wood box .. everything 
 Can wait to pair it with the th900.
 Guys do you know if the TU05 can drive orthos properly?
  
  
 Regards!


----------



## ianmedium

It drives my LCD 2's to perfection!
Congratulations, your going to experience your music to even deeper levels of emotion and involvement now!


----------



## xplosive

Just received my telefunken diamond tube from Shane (bonitomio), oh my.. i am totally happy. First the package you made are totally creative. Second I check the pin they are very clean!! Third I test the sound... these are by far the best sounding tube I got. The vocal so crisp, the bass go deep.. and there is *zero* background noise (even on max volume), and they are a perfect pair i think, produce a very balance sounding.
  
 Totally love it and will buy another pair if they are still available.
  
 Thank you Shane for your effort gathering the telefunken tube for us. They will stay on my tur06 from now on. I think the tur06 on its peak performance with your tube.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> Just received my telefunken diamond tube from Shane (bonitomio), oh my.. i am totally happy. First the package you made are totally creative. Second I check the pin they are very clean!! Third I test the sound... these are by far the best sounding tube I got. The vocal so crisp, the bass go deep.. and there is *zero* background noise (even on max volume), and they are a perfect pair i think, produce a very balance sounding.
> 
> Totally love it and will buy another pair if they are still available.
> 
> Thank you Shane for your effort gathering the telefunken tube for us. They will stay on my tur06 from now on. I think the tur06 on its peak performance with your tube.


 
  
 I received also my telefunken diamond tube from Shane recently and started to test them. They are very good indeed.  
  
 But now, since I have a TU-05, I need to find what pair of tube will match best  with the Telefunken.  A problem that you do not have with your TUR-06 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Aside question: do you always use AK240>TUR-06  or do you sometime use AK240 alone ( for specific music, specific headphone or... specific mood) ?


----------



## xplosive

bmichels said:


> Aside question: do you always use AK240>TUR-06  or do you sometime use AK240 alone ( for specific music, specific headphone or... specific mood) ?


 
  
 At the moment I am not sure yet, I mean with the new tubes they sound so good. I think I am going to pair the ak240 with the tur06 all the time.
  
 But before there are differences between direct ak240 and with tur06.
 Direct ak240 you feel the vocal very intimate, I dare to say you can even tell the singer is smiling while she/he singing. The details are insanely good that you can really imaging it on your head.
  
 With the tur06 that detail is lost. I don't know whether they lost caused by the interconnect quality or other reason. However with the tur06 pairing you get better weight of the instruments. The violin, piano and strings guitar sound incredible real on the tur06. They also give better imaging, depth and reverb sound of live ambiance.
  
 So yes I use them different way on specific music.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> At the moment I am not sure yet, I mean with the new tubes they sound so good. I think I am going to pair the ak240 with the tur06 all the time.
> 
> But before there are differences between direct ak240 and with tur06.
> Direct ak240 you feel the vocal very intimate, I dare to say you can even tell the singer is smiling while she/he singing. The details are insanely good that you can really imaging it on your head.
> ...


 
 thanks *xplosive *for the explanation.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> I received also my telefunken diamond tube from Shane recently and started to test them. They are very good indeed.
> 
> But now, since I have a TU-05, I need to find what pair of tube will match best  with the Telefunken.  A problem that you do not have with your TUR-06
> 
> ...


 

 bmichels - try the Mullard DL92 - Great Combo !


----------



## GermanGuy

@xplosive - do you use the phone out to connect the ak240 to the tu-06? to which volume level do you adjust the ak240 when connected to the tu-06?


----------



## bonitomio

xplosive said:


> Just received my telefunken diamond tube from Shane (bonitomio), oh my.. i am totally happy. First the package you made are totally creative. Second I check the pin they are very clean!! Third I test the sound... these are by far the best sounding tube I got. The vocal so crisp, the bass go deep.. and there is *zero* background noise (even on max volume), and they are a perfect pair i think, produce a very balance sounding.
> 
> Totally love it and will buy another pair if they are still available.
> 
> Thank you Shane for your effort gathering the telefunken tube for us. They will stay on my tur06 from now on. I think the tur06 on its peak performance with your tube.


 
  
 You are very welcome Kevin 
 A pleasure to serve this community.
 Keep the reviews coming.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - try the Mullard DL92 - Great Combo !


 
  
*thanks GG*, I will try with *Mullard DL92*  (and also with *Philips dl 92), but.... t**he Mullard I have are NOT those one bellow....*
  

  
  
*But instead those one bellow which do NOT show "Mullard" written nowhere (not on the box, not on the tube) !  is it still OK ?*
  
 is it normal that the manufacturer name or brand does not show anywhere ?


----------



## xplosive

germanguy said:


> @xplosive - do you use the phone out to connect the ak240 to the tu-06? to which volume level do you adjust the ak240 when connected to the tu-06?



I connect the ak240 to tur06 using mini interconnect from the phone out. The ak240 set to line out option which automatically set and lock the volume to maximum.
Volume adjustment only made in the tur06.


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> I connect the ak240 to tur06 using mini interconnect from the phone out. The ak240 set to line out option which automatically set and lock the volume to maximum.
> Volume adjustment only made in the tur06.


 
  
*xplosive, a**s for interconnect, you should try this one that I use. * it's short, neat & very good:
  
 You can choose "Cryo OCC  copper  with 8-braid " or "Cryo OCC copper with 4-braid" or "Cryo OCC silver with 4-braid


----------



## GermanGuy

@bmichels - the second tube (CV820) is exactly the same (and Mullard) DL92 i am using.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> @bmichels - the second tube (CV820) is exactly the same (and Mullard) DL92 i am using.


 
 thanks
  
 so, I will try them with the Telefunken ASAP (I am break-in them right now)


----------



## xplosive

@bmichels thank you for the link. I am very interested to the claire cable. they are ver well made at a very decent price too.. At the moment i am still waiting for my dhc interconnect to come. It is 8 braid cabe, 4 occ litz copper and 4 occ litz silver. Been waiting for them for 2 months now..


----------



## GermanGuy

@bmichels - also thank you for the link. just ordered 12 meters of the litz wire for my highend build and to recable one of my grado headphones!


----------



## GermanGuy

must say that things now really come together. today i received the two Sowter 9351 SE tube amp Headphone output transformers (1.3 kilo each), 10 WIMA MKP 80µF foil capacitors (ordered them because didn't want to wait for the 100µF ones as the delivery date was postponed to end of June), at the moment only waiting for one parcel with all the PCB board connectors, lots of capacitors for the primary power supplies and all the heatsinks for the voltage and constant current regulators, high speed rectifier diodes and some air-cored coils.
  
 .. which means next weekend i expect to really start my highend tu-05 mod starting with the power supplies.
  
 P.S. just put all the isolating-, power-, input- and output transformers on a scale, the weight of the transformers alone is nearly 10 kilos


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> @bmichels - also thank you for the link. just ordered 12 meters of the litz wire for my highend build and to recable one of my grado headphones!


 
  
 my pleasure...


----------



## GermanGuy

couldn't resist to connect the Sowter 9351 Headphone Output Transformers to my (original) tu-05 to listen how they sound - one word - Un Be Lie Va Ble ....
  
 i tested different tubes,RFT97 and Telefunken Diamond Base Berlin made DF96 combined with the TEN 3s4 and the PHILCO 1s4 with my DIY Grado Style Headphone and (SIC!) the HD800.
  
 The HD800 (300 Ohm Impedance Setting of the output transformers) together with the Telefunken DF96 - TEN 3s4 is a match made in heaven, for my DIY Grado i prefer the RFT DF97 - TEN 3s4 combo.
  
 Most remarkable listening with the Sowter transformers is not only the overall sound quality but the soundstage depth and added information of the space, how to say, you not only have this feeling of depth in the middle of the "soundstage", but also on the left and on the right, listening to Telarc, Erich Kunzel, Tschaikowsky 1812, you have the feeling to really see the orchestra in all its dimensions, located at a square formed  area in front of you, exactly beeing able to draw an image of that area with all the positions of all the instruments, the choir, always beeing able to tell who is in front and who  is behind or second or third on the left, right, in the middle.
  
 Verdi, Requiem, 2. Dies Irae, the impact of the drums on the left is unbelievable precise, deep, really hits,
  
 The efficiency of the transformers is outstanding. listening to 1812 with the integrated tu-05 transformers i must set both colorfly c4and tu-05 to maximum volume while with the Sowter transfomers the same output level is reached with adjusting the tu-05 to about 60 to 70%.
  
 have to spend some more time to listen to the Sowter 9351 output transformers also testing the different impedance settings, but even now i am sure that this is again one step up the sound quality ladder, and best of all this transformers cover everything from 30 to 600 ohm output impedance.


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> couldn't resist to connect the Sowter 9351 Headphone Output Transformers to my (original) tu-05 to listen how they sound - one word - Un Be Lie Va Ble ....
> 
> i tested different tubes,RFT97 and Telefunken Diamond Base Berlin made DF96 combined with the TEN 3s4 and the PHILCO 1s4 with my DIY Grado Style Headphone and (SIC!) the HD800.
> 
> ...


 
  
 good, you are building a real monster 
  
 I guess those Sowter 9351 Headphone Output Transformers are way to big to fit in a TU-05 or even a bigger but transportable TUxx ?
  
 QUESTION: where do you forsee the biggest SQ Upgrade ? in the transformers, the powersupply, ...... ?


----------



## GermanGuy

in a step by step approach bigger and better output transformers are the easiest way to get a remarkable improvement (but with the sowter output transformers now you can slightly hear the difference and need for a improved power supply as for example i provided with my double mono mod and improved filter and stabilization stages), sound is somewhat grainy, bass pulses could be better resolved with less distortion.
  
 at the moment i am thinking if it were a good idea to suggest a tu-05 with an added connector to be used as connection to a docking station so that the docking station could provide big output transformers and power supply, while on the road the tu-05 could be used as usual! think of building such an tu-05 with the extended case i bought.


----------



## ianmedium

Just a heads-up from Shikada Sans FB page, it looks like he is going into hospital, not sure for what or how long as the translate thing on FB is not that great but I would assume it will mean some slight delays in production.

I hope your better soon Shikada San.


----------



## GermanGuy

that is really bad news. hope everything will be ok as soon as possible!


----------



## bonitomio

germanguy said:


> that is really bad news. hope everything will be ok as soon as possible!


 

 +1
 Best wishes Shikada San and recover soon.


----------



## GermanGuy

The modder's diary part 01 (highend version):
  
 did not receive the parcel with the parts to really start my highend mod of the tu-05, but at least i wanted to get a feeling for the size and placement of the components, so here is a "sneak preview" of  the power supply for one channel (not all needed components on the boards):
  

  
 the large white thing is an isolation transformer to avoid any hum due to a ground / earth connection, top right you see the WIMA DC-Link 550µF MKP foil capacitor for the anode voltage.
  
 on the left side is the power transformer board, each transformer with seperate fuse, EMI filter stages and a bistable relais to switch each transformer on/off.
  
 in the middle you see the rectifier and first CLC filter stages (with electrolyte capacitors), on the right the only MKP foil capacitors CLC filter stages to connect the different voltages to the tubes.
  
 to have a complete one channel power supply two boards are missing at the moment, the constant current / constant voltage regulator board to charge the batteries and of course the battery board (16+2+2+2+2) = 24 18650 Li-Ion batteries per channel.
  
 the power supply output will provide 3x 1.4 volt for the tube filament / heater voltages (yes, each channel will have 1x DF91 and *TWO* DL92), 4x18 volt to finally provide 67.2 volt to charge the 16 Li-Ion batteries for the anode voltage supply. In addition it provides a seperate support voltage (5, 7, 9 volt) for LEDs, power for the bistable relais.
  
 The filament / heater voltages will be driven from a constant current source with 25, 50, 100, 200 mA, so it will be possible to also use for example the DL93 tubes.
  
 The anode voltage will be selectable (just the steps the Li-Ion batteries offer), so for example 67.2 minus 4.2 volt steps when the batteries are fully charged or 59.2 volt minus 3.7 volt steps when batteries have their main voltage of 3.7 volt.
  
 btw, made a design for an adjustable battery driven bias voltage board using a high precision voltage reference (0 to 8 volt).
  
 There will be an additional power supply for USB power and to drive the Meridian Director DAC (and to charge a player) independent of the left and right channel power supplies.
  
 The power supply can be used to charge the batteries and/or power the headphone amp (even without charging the batteries), so has a lot of capacitors and filter stages to avoid any hum or RF. and each voltage is completely separated from the others, no ground connection between the power supplies to provide a complete star topology of the whole amp with only ONE main ground connection exactly between DF91 and the DL92 tubes.
  
 The benefit of using two output tubes is that you can seperately adjust the bias for each tube, for example one for lowest distortion, the second for nice overtone spectrum.
  
 Because the anode voltage batteries have a capacity by a large margin exceeding the power needed, they will provide 67 volts for a long time, and as the DL92 tube in triode mode at this anode voltage has an ouput impedance of 8 KOhm, two of them have an impedance of 4 KOhm, so nicely fitting the impedance of the 5K primary impedance output transformers ( or you can use only one output tube then with about 57 volt anode voltage which will result in an output impedance of 5 KOhm.
  
 in general, the capacity of the batteries for the different voltages is choosen to provide at least a battery runtime of about 40-50 hours without charging.
  
 and the amps power supplies are highly adjustable with the result that not only the DL92 tube can be used but also the DL93 .. 96 (and of course the 1S4, will not forget to add a powersave / compatibility switch).
  
 P.S. the size of each pcb board is 267mm x 170mm


----------



## ianmedium

An update from FB, the FB translation is terrible so I hope I have read this right, looks like he will be back to work tomorrow!


----------



## GermanGuy

Great news, all my best wishes to Shikada-San!
  
 P.S. ianmedium, as i have no facebook account, could you send my best wishes to Shikada-San ?!


----------



## GermanGuy

9 people reading this thread at the moment, haven't seen this for a long time!


----------



## nazrin313

actually very interested in these but the long lead time really put me off.....interested in the TU-06b btw....probably my dream amp which I will never ever own


----------



## zachchen1996

nazrin313 said:


> actually very interested in these but the long lead time really put me off.....interested in the TU-06b btw....probably my dream amp which I will never ever own


 
  
 If you're a tube lover, Wagnus is supposed to be coming out with a portable tube amp towards the end of this year


----------



## nazrin313

zachchen1996 said:


> If you're a tube lover, Wagnus is supposed to be coming out with a portable tube amp towards the end of this year


 
 I am a tube lover, all my amplifiers are tubes (Desk and Portable)


----------



## smial1966

Fostex have released the HP-V1 (link below) which is a hybrid portable amplifier. Though I can thoroughly recommend the TU-05 and am so impressed with it that I've ordered a TU-06 too.

http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-V1.shtml




nazrin313 said:


> I am a tube lover, all my amplifiers are tubes (Desk and Portable)


----------



## nazrin313

smial1966 said:


> Fostex have released the HP-V1 (link below) which is a hybrid portable amplifier. Though I can thoroughly recommend the TU-05 and am so impressed with it that I've ordered a TU-06 too.
> 
> http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-V1.shtml




Thanks for the the link, but i already have my portatube + as my portable tube amp and im thinking there is no way anything is better than this (bar a2p TU amps of cos). 

Again, the portatube came up from my loadsa reading cos i know i could not get the a2p amps.. So i got the next best thing..


----------



## ianmedium

germanguy said:


> Great news, all my best wishes to Shikada-San!
> 
> P.S. ianmedium, as i have no facebook account, could you send my best wishes to Shikada-San ?!




Will do GG! Sorry I have not been participating much, just been snowed under with work!


----------



## bmichels

Here is the implementation of the Plug that I asked for my TUR-06 recently ordered (my TU-05 wanted a small brother 
  
 1/8 Input jack on the side, like the output of my HUGO that will be attached to the TUR-06 (booth have exact same foot print)


----------



## smial1966

This is absolutely fascinating as it's an all valve system...
  
Tour Electric Mastering's Vintage Stereo Cutting System


----------



## bmichels

bonitomio said:


> Wow you will need a license to fly that thing!!


 
 Yes, I will start a TopGun cession soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In the mean time, I just "Upgraded" my TU-05  tonight :  
  
 - Changed the 2 transformers OUT-41-357 for the new models OUT-41-357S (they are suppose to provide better Bass),
 - and...*removed the impedance switch* that I never used (mode direct signal path)
  
 - And still I have my Full size-XLR plug and the "damping materials" that I added last year...


----------



## woodcans

I am considering selling my tu-05. I love this amp to death, it just isn't getting enough eartime these days as I have little time to sit down for proper listening sessions. Check sig if interested. There are also a few other goodies down there as well.


----------



## GermanGuy

@bmichels - nice work! any sound improvement?
  
 btw, here is a picture of the first "production" power supply modules for my highend mod:


----------



## GermanGuy

@bmichels- would you eventually sell the two standard output transformers? would be very interested!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> @bmichels- would you eventually sell the two standard output transformers? would be very interested!


 
 Well, I will be happy send them to you free of charge (you just pay shipping), but you need to know that I damaged one of the pin that I could not unweld easily.
 End of the week, I will send you picture of them and you will let me know if you are still interested


----------



## GermanGuy

thanks a lot !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Just saw this post on Shikada Sans FB page..

 have also completed TU05 #038,#039,#040,#041.
It will be shipped early next week so I go to the headphone festival on the 10th.

Congrats to those who have these ones!


----------



## keesfees

number 41 is mines. waiting from dec 2013 and happily finished before he will go to the hospital. (from 16-5 till end may)


----------



## GermanGuy

Congratulations! hope you will receive your amp soon and enjoy it!


----------



## zachchen1996

I have some never used 3S4 / IT4 Tubes for the TU-05b if anyone is interested
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/717864/fs-3s4-it4-tubes-for-a2p-tu-05b-amp-siemens-df91-mullard-cv820-ken-rad-vt-174


----------



## GermanGuy

The modder's diary part 02 (highend version):
  
 Just a short status update - first of all i have started "mass" production of the power supplies and secondly after some research i made a schematic and build the first voltage regulator:
  

  
 All modules are soldered, tested and working.


----------



## bmichels

zachchen1996 said:


> I have some never used 3S4 / IT4 Tubes for the TU-05b if anyone is interested
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717864/fs-3s4-it4-tubes-for-a2p-tu-05b-amp-siemens-df91-mullard-cv820-ken-rad-vt-174


 
  
 thanks but... I am looking for some "TEN" 3S4 tubes    very hard to find (


----------



## AnakChan

So I think this has been mentioned already here but it seems there's another revision to the power/transformer(?) module in the TUR-06. I met Shikada-san at the Fujiya show this past weekend and he mentioned to me about sending mine back in for the upgrade. (Un?)fortunately he's really busy so he won't be able take mine in till a few months later to do the upgrade.
  
 I didn't get to try the difference in SQ to the power module between the old and new so I can't say what difference it makes but I absolutely love Shikada-san's post sales support. A true honest and pleasant man to deal with.


----------



## bmichels

*TSAKIRIDIS Tube tester : *


----------



## Sam Edwards

I finally re-read the manual and got the Hugo working at a decent line level with the TU-05b. It's obviously a better DAC than the Meridian Director, but absolutely not 3.5x better. Not that I'm selling my Hugo. Both are great DAC's and perform way above their price/class.


----------



## xplosive

Just received my Roxanne. The pairing absolutely beautiful (sound).


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> Just received my Roxanne. The pairing absolutely beautiful (sound).





Using a TUR-06 ? Or direct out of the AK240?


----------



## xplosive

I prefer use it with tur06 even there is noise at the background. tur06 very good at instrument positioning. It fills anything that Roxanne lack off... Roxanne bass + the way tur06 render the space = bass to die for.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 imo this is the tube sound that no solid amp can provides..


----------



## bmichels

xplosive said:


> I prefer use it with tur06 even there is noise at the background. tur06 very good at instrument positioning. It fills anything that Roxanne lack off... Roxanne bass + the way tur06 rendes the space = bass to die for..  imo this is the tube sound that no solid amp can provides..




Thanks. What tubes are you using in the TUR-06 ?


----------



## xplosive

I am still using bonitomio telefunken diamond base tubes.


----------



## GermanGuy

a short "intermezzo":
  
 after a long time of searching i found very small transformers that can be used as output transformers for my "mini" tu-05 with subminiature tubes so now a really small "mini" tu-05 is possible:
  

  
 i have connected them to the tu-05 and must say that they sound much better than i had expected, slightly less precise, slightly harder, punchy, but very spacious, they do not run into saturation, obviously not enough iron for deep bass, but some equalization helps.
  

  
 These transformers are very small torroidal 1.6w power transformers (only 4cm x 4 cm x 1.8cm), of course not SE output transformers, but the DC current of the subminiature tubes is very small, it's easy to provide and automated switch mechanism to change the polarity of the tube outputs for example whenever turning the mini amp on to prevent the cores from getting magnetized.


----------



## bonitomio

bmichels said:


> *TSAKIRIDIS Tube tester : *


 
  
 Hi bmichels,
 congrats on your latest exotic acquisition!
 What types of tubes can this unit test?
 Can you give me some idea as to what parameters this can test each tube?


----------



## bonitomio

Industrious work as always GG.
 Can you clarify for me if these transformers are intended to be used in your "regular" tu-05, your desktop tu-05 or another project "mini tu-05" that will be similar to the tu-06?
 As always great work and please keep it up


----------



## GermanGuy

it´s another project for an as small as possible SET tube amp based on the tu-05 design.


----------



## bonitomio

germanguy said:


> it´s another project for an as small as possible SET tube amp based on the tu-05 design.


 

 The question on everyone´s mind is.........does GG ever sleep??


----------



## bmichels

bonitomio said:


> Hi bmichels,
> congrats on your latest exotic acquisition!
> What types of tubes can this unit test?
> Can you give me some idea as to what parameters this can test each tube?


 
 Sorry If I confused you, but I do NOT own this tube tester. I was just reporting this device being displayed at the Munich's High-End AUDIO Show ( I did NOT attended it myself)


----------



## Kristian09

bonitomio said:


> Hi bmichels,
> congrats on your latest exotic acquisition!
> What types of tubes can this unit test?
> Can you give me some idea as to what parameters this can test each tube?


 
 That information is not yet available, but the tester will be able to test 12 different types of double triodes and based on the picture, all the typical pentodes will be included aswell. This unit should at least be able to give data from conductance, anode current and gas. Otherwise it will be a waste of time and money, as it's price will be around 800 euros in europe.
  
 Parameters in this testers are pre set, so you can't adjust them yourself. Tsakiridis will add more types to this tester as time goes by, and they will be added to the tester by updating it.


----------



## bonitomio

bmichels said:


> Sorry If I confused you, but I do NOT own this tube tester. I was just reporting this device being displayed at the Munich's High-End AUDIO Show ( I did NOT attended it myself)


 
 Ok thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Sam Edwards

Shikada San says my TU-05 leather case is in the mail. Thanks Brother!


----------



## avid2010

Hi guys, do you think this Anker Astro Pro2 Battery will work for the TU-05? It is 20000mah and will provide 12V for 4A. Going for a long bus trip (10hrs+) soon and planning to take the amp along. Thanks.
  
 http://www.ianker.com/product/79AN20L-SA#ptop


----------



## zachchen1996

avid2010 said:


> Hi guys, do you think this Anker Astro Pro2 Battery will work for the TU-05? It is 20000mah and will provide 12V for 4A. Going for a long bus trip (10hrs+) soon and planning to take the amp along. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ianker.com/product/79AN20L-SA#ptop


 
  
 For even bigger capacity I would also look at Mike Gyver's batteries:
  
http://www.mikegyver.com/
  
 His newest "Ultimate External Battery" is _*52800mAh*_, has multi-voltage output of 9V, 12V, 16V, 19V, 20V & also 2 USB outputs.


----------



## avid2010

Wow, that's huge, however the 52800mah batt is only available for pre-order, while the Anker has ready stocks with a local seller.
  
 If you guys think the Anker battery will work since it has the same 12V as the A2P provided charger, I'll just grab it. I'm just not too sure and I don't want to blow up the amp  Thanks.


----------



## CJG888

I wouldn't try and take that on a plane, either


----------



## GermanGuy

I am using the ANKER 10000mA (ANKER and TEXXUS = same Products) battery pack to charge my TU-05:
  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> another solution to charge and run the tu-05:
> 
> while you can not use this solution to run the tu-05 connected to an usb port, this solution itself is complete and provides additional battery power for the tu-05.
> 
> ...


----------



## avid2010

Hi GermanGuy, great to hear that, what's your operating time like with the 10000mah batt?
  
 I might buy the 15000mah instead of the 20000mah if you are having 'reasonably good' operating/charging hours on yours...  Thanks.


----------



## GermanGuy

In my experience the 10000mA version is enough to charge the tu-05 one time while listening or slightly more than one time when amp is off. keep in mind that overall it is not that efficient to use the 12 volt out (dc/dc Step up transformer of the battery pack) and then the dc/dc Step down transformer of the charger unit to get the constant current / constant voltage of 8.4 volt to charge the tu-05 internal battery.


----------



## avid2010

Thanks, in that case the 15000mah version should be sufficient for a day's operation (one full cycle on the TU-05 internal batt + 1 external battery cycle), should have some left over for charging phone or DAP..
  
 I just checked the size of the 20000mah Anker (185x125x15.5mm) and it is almost the same length and width of the TU-05, great if a good fitting pouch can be found to house them.


----------



## GermanGuy

Two Telefunken German made Diamond Base DF96 here:
  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-NEW-TUBES-Telefunken-DF96-DF-96-NOS-NIB-valves-Germany-Hickok-752A-tested-/191169855043?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2c829c7e43


----------



## Sam Edwards

The leather case arrived for my TU-05. Shikada-San is such an artist. Beautiful work. It's hard to take a good picture at night. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## GermanGuy

That's great news! btw, would be very interested in your impressions about your tu-05!


----------



## GermanGuy

The modders diary part 03 (highend version):
  
 Finally i have selected and got the first of two cases (for power supply / charger and the second for batteries / tube amp) for my highend headphone amp based on the tu-05 design:
  

  

  

 originally this is a FANTEC 19" rack server case, but after having removed most of the inner parts it has just the size (482.6 x 528 x 176.8 (mm)) for all the components of the double mono power supply to fit inside (12 transformers, 20 rectifier and stabilization-, 10 power filter-, 10 contant current / constant voltage regulator modules, ...).


----------



## Noobmachine

I've been wondering for a while now if I should take the plunge with the A2P TU-05/6, but I'm not sure which one should I get, nor the proper steps to acquire one... Any help fellas?


----------



## AnakChan

noobmachine said:


> I've been wondering for a while now if I should take the plunge with the A2P TU-05/6, but I'm not sure which one should I get, nor the proper steps to acquire one... Any help fellas?


It's an online custom order buy what you should know is the wait is quite long. This isn't a order now & get next month thing. But those who so have one are (I believe!) quite satisfied.


----------



## GermanGuy

+1


----------



## GermanGuy

noobmachine said:


> I've been wondering for a while now if I should take the plunge with the A2P TU-05/6, but I'm not sure which one should I get, nor the proper steps to acquire one... Any help fellas?


 

 i am more than happy with my TU-05 but never had the chance to listen tu the tu-06. But bmichels has a TU-05 and has ordered a TU-06 if i remember correctly, don't know if he already has received or when he receives his new amp.


----------



## GermanGuy

it's really getting quiet here, so here is a short status update:
  
 The modders diary part 04 (highend version):
  
 after having bought the final case for the power supply (and the amp if there is enough space left) it is much easier to design and build the different components of my highend tu-05 mod because now i can directly test and see how they fit and which sizes to keep in mind.
  
 as first step i have totally redesigned the power supply boards layout, now the size is exactly fitting, but also the design is much more compact and also technically improved, build on HF FR4 Epoxy Resin Prototyping boards with additional ground / shielding plane and better ripple / noise filters:
  
 top view:

  
 solder side:

  
 top view (shaped shielding layer and power supply - 2x 7 volt version):


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> i am more than happy with my TU-05 but never had the chance to listen tu the tu-06. But bmichels has a TU-05 and has ordered a TU-06 if i remeber correctly, don't know if he already has received or when he receives his new amp.


 
 My TU-06 is expected for September...


----------



## nazrin313

Goodness me.. You can justify killing yourself with that amount of 'wait' time


----------



## xplosive

The waiting time is less than the roxanne cf actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Once you get them it will give big smile on your face.. the build and sound quality make it totally worth it.


----------



## bonitomio

@GG
 Am I right in thinking that for your high-end TU-05 you will need x2 power supply modules to keep its design full mono?
 The layout looks compact and well organized.


----------



## GermanGuy

bonitomio said:


> @GG
> Am I right in thinking that for your high-end TU-05 you will need x2 power supply modules to keep its design full mono?
> The layout looks compact and well organized.


 

 to be honest,* i need eight of them plus two additional ones* as power supply for all the relais switches and USB. to have a real ground star topology, each filament / heater will have its own complete power supply, Li-Ion batteries and filters, the power supply supports up to four tubes per channel, stereo, which means two times two 2x7 volt power supplies = 4 double 7 volt power supplies for the eight Li-Ion battery packs (3.7 volt, 10.4 ampere * h) to generate the final 1.4 volt filament voltages. i use 18 volt power supplies here to have the option to build more modular, cascadable anode voltage power supplies because 18 volt can be used to charge 4 Li-Ion cells with a 4S balancer board, so with n of this modules a n x (4 battery cells = 14.8 volt) anode voltage power supply can be implemented.
  
 For the anode voltages (double mono) i need two times two 2x18 volt power supplies (4x18 = 72 volt) to generate the 67.2 volt 400mA contant current / voltage to charge the two time 16 Li-Ion battery packs using two 16S Li-Ion balancer boards for the final anode voltages (2x 59.2 volt 2.6 ampere * h). Okay, only double mono, a separate anode voltage support with own batteries would simply have been a nightmare to build, but the 2 x 4 anode voltages will all have a separate filter stage and option for a voltage regulator.
  
 The two additional power supplies (also with Li-Ion battery packs) will be provided to have additional 5 volt for USB support and USB charging and 5v for all the relais per channel, because there will be no direct switches with long wires and signal or power, all functions (power on/off, input selection, impedance and output selection) will be provided by bistable power/signal relais. This power supplies are the only (two) ones with an additional dedicated power on/off switch to power up the amp even when the relais batteries are empty (which means no battery power for the relais so otherwise no chance to switch the power supplies on and charging).
  
 one design goal was / is not to use any dc/dc step up or step down converter to avoid the ripple / noise produced by them (500KHz switching frequency).
  
 finally there will be two 100 watt isolation transformers (one per channel) to avoid any ground / earth loop over the primary 220 volt power lines.
  
 the capacity of the different battery packs is calculated to have a mean battery run time of about 80 to 100 hours.
  
 the bias voltage supplies will be placed directly on the tube amplifier boards, but full adjustable.
  
 the overall weight of the amp will be around 45-50 kilos, so only transportable


----------



## bonitomio

This project is turning into a monster 
 Is the intention to be able to connect the regular TU-05 to this base for powering speakers or will this run independently?
  


> the capacity of the different battery packs is calculated to have a mean battery run time of about 80 to 100 hours.
> the overall weight of the amp will be around 45-50 kilos, so only transportable


 
  
 Well if you can manage to fit those x2 rack server cases into one of those professional travel suitcases that pilots use with telescopic handle and wheels the sky is the limit.
 80hs playback time would allow for at least one round-the-world trip......maybe it could be called the TU-05 Weltweit??


----------



## GermanGuy

there were mainly three reasons for this effort:
  
 - i designed the amp to be fully battery powered to avoid any hum / noise / ripple from power supplies or dc/dc converters
 - to listen to the amp WHILE charging all the power supplies are needed if you want to have the ground star topology also while charging.
 - the 18650 Li-Ion batteries are the cheepest type you can get but due to the capacity the resulting runtime is long and or better but to charge them you need big enough power supplies if you don't want to wait 40 hours until amp is fully charged.
  
 the intention is to have an universal base and power supply with double mono / ground star topology for up to four tubes per channel to power any (and then to build) tube amp based on the DF / DL tube range including the DL93 .. DL96.
  
 the power supply will provide
  
 - 2x4  filament constant current / 1.4 volt sources (25mA, 50mA, 100mA, 200 mA)
 - 2x4 anode voltages double mono up to 67.2 volt / 1x8 anode voltages shared ground up to 134.4 volt
 - 2x1 USB 5 volt
 - 2x1 Internal 5 volt power for relais /LEDs ...
  
 - the small bias voltage modules will provide adjustable bias voltage from 0 to 9 volt (on the tube amp board)
  
 using the DL93 (two or three in parallel per channel) ouput power should be enough (about 1 Watt per channel) to drive a high efficient loudspeaker.


----------



## Klonk

I just ordered one. Sure is gonna be fun. Should be ready in October.


----------



## GermanGuy

Congratulations!   - which one did you order - tu-05 or tu-06?


----------



## Klonk

germanguy said:


> Congratulations!   - which one did you order - tu-05 or tu-06?


 
 Thank you. I ordered the tu-05. I like, that it is pure tube design, Class A and Set. However if I like it, I might order a tu-06 as well. 
  
 By the way, I followed your posts with great interest. You seem to be quite proficient in building diy  amplifier.


----------



## GermanGuy

klonk said:


> Thank you. I ordered the tu-05. I like, that it is pure tube design, Class A and Set. However if I like it, I might order a tu-06 as well.
> 
> 
> By the way, I followed your posts with great interest. You seem to be quite proficient in building diy  amplifier.


 

 Thanks a lot for your statement, at least i hope i am.  it's my very first diy project.


----------



## GermanGuy

bonitomio said:


> This project is turning into a monster
> Is the intention to be able to connect the regular TU-05 to this base for powering speakers or will this run independently?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 should be called "The One and Only", can't think of building a second or even larger one .....   maybe with anode voltage power supplies and batteries for each single tube ?


----------



## xplosive

I sent a message to Shikada about the background noise problem on my low impedance headphone like my roxanne and hope vi, and he replied and tell me that there is new ddc module and amp module (the new amp module now is able to change gain). And he said that the upgrade is free of charge. But I have to send the amp on September since he is very busy with his work building asp amps at the moment.
  
 So I have reserved his time on September for my amp upgrade. And I am so happy.
 Just wanna share this news guys!
  
 cheers!


----------



## GermanGuy

Great news (and what an excellent service Shikada-San provides). to get supported until you are totally satisfied at any time always focussed on the customer's whishes is one of the points i will never regret to have bought a product from A2P.
  
 And i am happy for you that you finally will have exactly the product you want!


----------



## xplosive

germanguy said:


> Great news (and what an excellent service Shikada-San provides). to get supported until you are totally satisfied at any time always focussed on the customer's whishes is one of the points i will never regret to have bought a product from A2P.
> And i am happy for you that you finally will have exactly the product you want!


 

 Thank you GG. Yes he is a man that really love his work. He give full support to each of all the amp he made. the tur06 has been my only portable amp since i got it (october last year).. I did try other portable tube, the tur06 still the only one i love. the bass is really the thing that i can not find from other tube amp. and the reverb sound is so real with this amp..  and with the upgrade i believe it will be my end portable journey.


----------



## GermanGuy

The modders diary part 05 (highend version):
  
 the football match Germany - Ghana is just starting, so just a short status update for my highend tu-05 mod:
  
 after a lot of research, drawing schematics and building protoypes (five of them were working but not what i really wanted) i now have finalized the design for the standard voltage regulator board to be used.
  
 it has two stages, an adjustable preregulation stage with TL431 and BDX53C for improved ripple and noise suppression, followed by the L200 based constant current / constant voltage stage so the resulting power supplies can be used both for charging the Li-Ion batteries and for operating the amp.
  
 The voltage regulator board doesn't use any electrolyte capacitors, only MKP capacitors (there was an interesting article about the sound of power supplies with regulator ICs and how they sound based on the components used), they only electrolyte capacitors placed on the board are after the output of the regulator.
  
 the regulator boards can be adapted to be used from 6 to 90 volt input voltage.
  
 Here you can see one chain (2x18 volt power supply, voltage regulator board, filter board) to charge two 4 battery Li-Ion battery packs:
  

  
 two of this chains are needed for the anode voltage supply for one channel.


----------



## GermanGuy

just found this site:
  
 http://www.americanradiohistory.com/
  
 with lots of old magazines around radio, radio tubes, all downloadable as .pdf file as for example this one:
  
 http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-Radio-Craft/1940s/Radio-Craft-1940-10.pdf
  
 with the article "how to make a versatile miniature-tube audio amplifier" (with DF91 and DL91!) on page 226 (document page 36).


----------



## Klonk

Thank you  for the link GermanGuy. It is amazing what you can find on the web. It's gonna be an interesting read.


----------



## GermanGuy

TUBES HERE TO BUY:
  
 LORENZ DF91 - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohre-DF91-LORENZ-gepruft-NOS-NEU-Tube-DF-91-NEW-1T4-Valve-Valvula-Valvola-Tutto-/310977811131?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item4867b8d2bb
  
 LORENZ DL92 - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohre-DL92-LORENZ-gepruft-NOS-NEU-Tube-3S4-NEW-Valve-Valvula-Valvola-Tutto-DL-92/310990097178?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222003%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140117130753%26meid%3D7822598489284001053%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20140117130753%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D310977811131&rt=nc
  
  
 After a long time they are finally available !!!!!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> TUBES HERE TO BUY:
> 
> LORENZ DF91 - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohre-DF91-LORENZ-gepruft-NOS-NEU-Tube-DF-91-NEW-1T4-Valve-Valvula-Valvola-Tutto-/310977811131?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Elektronenr%C3%B6hren_Valves&hash=item4867b8d2bb
> 
> ...


 
 thanks !!!


----------



## AnakChan

Between GG & myself, I think we bought 1/2 of whatever stock they had (16 initially?)!!


----------



## GermanGuy

when i ordered mine there were 20 on stock so i assume bmichels also bought four of them.


----------



## GermanGuy

bonitomio said:


> Well if you can manage to fit those x2 rack server cases into one of those professional travel suitcases that pilots use with telescopic handle and wheels the sky is the limit.
> 80hs playback time would allow for at least one round-the-world trip......maybe it could be called the TU-05 Weltweit??


 
 think i will use a part of the battery power for an integrated 4 wheel motor drive and a distance sensor so that the amp automatically follows me wherever i go to


----------



## LFC_SL

Still subscribed! What is this "high quality capacitor" option on the tu06? In terms of sq. Must have missed it if already explained.



anakchan said:


> Between GG & myself, I think we bought 1/2 of whatever stock they had (16 initially?)!!





germanguy said:


> when i ordered mine there were 20 on stock so i assume bmichels also bought four of them.



You guys are funny


----------



## holeout

anakchan said:


> Between GG & myself, I think we bought 1/2 of whatever stock they had (16 initially?)!!


 
 I just got 3/4 of the remaining  Thanks GG.


----------



## smial1966

When I enquired about the tu-06 capacitor option Shikada-San wrote - 

"For improved sound quality of tu-06 it is to change to 2SK30a from the 2SK170 FET of the original first stage. 2SK30 is Valuable vintage transistor. Linearity is better than 2SK170, it is clear sound. However, this is hard to get. I have a 2SK30a (Ultra Low noise) only make few amps". 

Cheers,
Andy. 




lfc_sl said:


> Still subscribed! What is this "high quality capacitor" option on the tu06? In terms of sq. Must have missed it if already explained.
> 
> You guys are funny


----------



## Klonk

holeout said:


> I just got 3/4 of the remaining  Thanks GG.


 
 Well, I just missed out.


----------



## GermanGuy

at least some progress, but it's a nightmare to build all the modules:
  

  
 think my highend mod will be completed end of this year.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## GermanGuy

Yes, what a great extension within the A2P design. btw, congrats for your post #1000 !


----------



## LFC_SL

Oh wow built-in charging module being investigated:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=548868281891620&id=262588443852940&refid=17


----------



## rudi0504

More information about 2 new variant from Analog Square Paper :

Prototype TU-07 and smaller brother from TUR - 06 

Prototype TU - 07 :

TR-07 is the automotive and desktop speaker audio amplifier prototype, which has been designed for the Eclipse TD series speakers.

Is driven by a direct current of 12V, and then works with subwoofer systems such as TDX700W.

There is no power clean more robust than lead-acid batteries.
Is converted to the positive and negative of the right-and-left independency internally, the power supply can be full swing transistor operating in pure Class-A.
By driving a current that is proportional to the speaker diaphragm to "force", and pull out the potential of accurate TD speakers in time axis.

TR-07 is a work that inherits from TR-01. The main core is applicable to headphone amplifier or the like in the future.
It is equipped with a wireless plan listening module, such as Air Play.

※ I do not use the vacuum tube.
※ unreleased
2014/06/30







TUR - 06 new prototype :

Is a headphone amp use M.I.T element instead use Triode tube


----------



## GermanGuy

We should ask for the price for an "all amps bundle" -


----------



## GermanGuy

The modders diary part 06 (highend version):
  
 step by step the number of modules for my fully battery powered tu-05 mod increases:
  

  
 i have redesigned the CLC filter boards, also i made two prototypes for the battery modules shown on the right side. the final ones will be a mixture of the design of the two prototypes.
  
 i have tested the single chains for anode voltage and filament voltage and successfully charged both one 3.7 volt battery module and one 16.8 volt anode voltage battery module, the voltage regulators / CCCV charger modules work fine.
  
 as next step i have to build eight battery modules and four logic / interface modules as interface between all the relais and voltage measurement contacts as interface for the switch /LED panels (or a small embedded touch panel computer i think of using for the user interface / control of the amp).
  
 so if all the parts needed arrive tomorrow, it will be an interesting weekend, at the moment the power supply for one channel is 66% finished, i hope that next week or the week after next week it will be the first time to connect my small tube amp modules i made to the power supply to have a first listen how it sounds.


----------



## Klonk

germanguy said:


> The modders diary part 06 (highend version):
> 
> .......................


 
 So how did go?


----------



## GermanGuy

will be "the week after next week", at the moment i am working on the interface module prototype, finalized the arrangement of the modules for one double power supply / li-ion charger to one modular PSU / battery block so that eight or ten of them will fit into the case, already made 2 filament / heater and 2 anode battery modules (final version) and must assemble the 3rd and 4th anode voltage battery module (= 4x 14.8 to 16.8 volt) to have the minimum configuration to connect two diy "tu-05" amplifier modules to the power supply units to listen to:
  

  
 the weight of this psu module is about 2 kilogram, the empty pcb board (second from the right side) is where the (not done) interface module board will be placed.
  
 and not to forget, i made prototypes for the small standby power supply (bottom left) and the pushbutton / led controls (bottom right) for one psu module:


----------



## GermanGuy

some days ago i got these nice OSRAM DL92 tubes:
  

  

  
 i bought them because they were made by G.E.C. General Electric Conpany of England which is MARCONI / OSRAM, so this tubes should be identical to IanMediums very rare Marconi Tubes.
  
 and even after only some hours of burn-in i must say that they sound excellent. Listening to the RFT DF97 - OSRAM DL92 and now Telefunken DF96 (Berlin made with "Raute") - OSRAM DL92 combo using my TU-05 i find especially the texture, 3D presentation, the pinpoint imaging, layering and clear positioning of all sound objects exceptional.
  
 have to spend more time in listening and comparing before posting some final impressions but even now and as with this tubes it happened again that listening to well known records i had the feeling "i never heard this detail" or "wow, what is this", i give them a "higly recommended".


----------



## Skooter

Analog squared new SIT (V-FET) amp? 
  
 A few comments on this:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/727389/tokyo-fujiya-summer-potaken-festival-19th-july-2014/30#post_10746746


----------



## bmichels

May be we should use those type of Tubes instead ?


----------



## GermanGuy

any idea how to make them compatible ?


----------



## woodcans

No longer an owner, but I still watch this thread. I am really looking forward to the 'mini' tu amp. Also, GG, your work is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## GermanGuy

Thanks a lot ! and i agree, i will definitely buy one mini amp when available, too!


----------



## GermanGuy

okay, inofficial first sneak preview of the arrangement of the components = top side of the amp:


----------



## bmichels

My TU-05 should get à little brother soon: my TUR-06 is in production now


----------



## xplosive

Hope you get the tur06 soon. You'll love it bmichels. The tur06 will make your roxy sound much better.


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels - great news, so everybody here is waiting for your direct comparison / review !!!


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> bmichels - great news, so everybody here is waiting for your direct comparison / review !!!


 
  
 The set-up will be :  *AK100 optical out -> HUGO -> TUR-06 -> TH-900 or Roxane.    *
  
 I will klet you know if it improve over my curent : AK100 optical out -> HUGO -> TH-900 or Roxane.


----------



## Klonk

Looking forward to your comparison.


----------



## bmichels

my ordered set-up.  
  
 Position of the input jack is to match the HUGO that will be on top of the TUR-06 (HUGO & TUR-06 have SAME footprint


----------



## xplosive

Call me crazy but the mahogany wood base is part of my setup. It makes music sounds much better..


----------



## ianmedium

Its not crazy at all, early on when I got my 05 myself and smial1966 experimented with bases and came up with a few different solutions. I ended up with a thick piece of wood to which I added four large blobs of blu-tac and then topped those of with discs of cork and it made some not insubstantial improvements in terms of resolution, tightening of base and better soundstage. I still use this to this day!

On tubes I have now settled down to the Marconi DL92's and Berlin Made Telefunken DF91's. The "TEN" DL92 are stunning sounding tubes but the Marconi's just round the sound off in terms of warmth a touch which is more to my preference.

Last night I was listening through my Piano Fortes to some high resolution Brahms and then Sibelius symphony number 2 and the experience can only be described as transcendental.

This amp was, along with the Piano Forte's my best ever purchases as far as headphone HiFi is concerned.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> ... I was listening through my Piano Fortes to some high resolution Brahms and then Sibelius symphony number 2 and the experience can only be described as transcendental.
> 
> This amp was, along with the Piano Forte's my best ever purchases as far as headphone HiFi is concerned.


 
  
 Ianmedium, recently at a trade show I had the opportunity to listen to the Piano Forte.. They are indeed very adictives !   (despite the lack of isolation which was not optimal for a trade show listening cession ! )
  
 But... I was under the impression that *I prefered the IX* to the more expensive X !  is it possible ? does it make sense ? 
  
 which version do you have ?


----------



## ianmedium

Hi, I have not heard the X but from what I have read it is even more esoteric than the IX. From what I have read of those who have heard both then ended up buying both for different uses.

This is a very esoteric earphone and is not for everyone. Especially those who feel that listening to music is all about numbers and statistics. These fail miserably in those respects but for people who simply want to get every last ounce of emotion out of a performance and are prepared to trade deep bass or exaggerated high notes then these are well worth a listen.

For me its a bit like listening to a moderate sized but well designed horn speaker. You might not get the full spectrum of range but in its place you get something that just makes you forget your listening to HiFi and get lost instead in the ethos and feeling of the music, least thats how it feels to me!

You also need a deadly quiet space to listen to these in. Think wanting to listen to a pair of speakers when it comes to the environment to use these in. I simply have to put them away from May through to now as its warm here in those months and I have to have my window open.

One of the reasons I look so much forward to the colder days is that I can put these in again. Yes, its madness I know, owning a pair of very very expensive headphones one can only use 6 months of the year but that should tell you how intoxicating these are!

Another great thing about the is the incredible comfort. They simply rest in the ear and once the metal has warmed up you feel more like your listening to a pair of near field monitors rather than headphones. These give the most out of the head musical experience I have ever heard from a pair of headphones!

They are also a perfect match for the ASP amps I feel.

If you wanted to dip your toes into these I think the IX's are probably going to give you the most rounded experience of all of them. I highly recommend them with strongly noting the proviso's I mention!

Me? I am just so glad the cooler weather is here!

Oh, and many say these are only good for acoustic or small scale classical music. I disagree with that. I listen to everything with these. Yes, you don't get bass extension when listening to rock but you soon forget that as you get instead a really tangible feel of the music.

This evening I have been listening to the high resolution Elvis Stereo '57 volume 2 album, this is a sublime album of Elvis singing and recording, there are outtakes, fluffs and everything else in this recording, its about as close as anyone now can get to being with Elvis in the studio. The best I have heard it has been through the 05/PF IX's/ AK120!


----------



## GermanGuy

Welcome back Ianmedium !!!
  
 just to mention, as the Marconi DL92 were never seen on eBay, you can buy the OSRAM DL92 instead, should be the same as OSRAM in fact was OSRAM / Marconi (i bought the two sets that were availabe some time ago, but ... ).
  
  
 Did a lot of work in the meantime, but really occupied with my job at the moment (XPLOSIVE - haven't forgotten your tube).
  
  
 For my "Highend TU-05" mod i spent months
  
 - designing and optimizing the interface for the battery modules and the front panel, in fact changed the interface 11 times until i was satisfied.
  
 - completely changed the arrangement of one set of modules to one PSU module, now they will have a backplane, each module can be exchanged separately.
  
 Many ideas in my head i want to test or implement, so i postponed working on my "highend TU-05" at the moment, instead going the next steps starting to design everything else i need for a complete tube amp
  
 - test of the input transformers
 - design of the discrete voltage regulators for anode and filament voltages,
 - mini modules with standard PCB connnector for the different voltage regulators
  
  
 Made some test equipment needed:
  
 - a four channel charger for small (4x up to 4 cells) Li-Ion battery packs,
  
 - a test power supply for tube modules with 4x anode voltage PSUs (up to 80 volt) and 6 filament voltage PSUs, of course completely separated, no gorund to ground connections, to test all the tube modules i have or will build
  
  
 For my portable "Dream TU-05" rebuild (original extended case):
  
 - a really compact new double mono tube module
 - reworked the two original TU-05 PSU boards to reduce the height
  
 - larger but fitting output transformers to have more bass and more variable impedance settings (made them out of the disassembled and then recombined parts of my existing two original tu-05 output transformers and the two ones BMichels had sent me (thanks again for that) , the larger output transformers are a real improvement, not only somewhat deeper bass, but better matching the impedance of my DIY grado style headphones resulting in more detail, texture and better imaging)
  
 - two 67,2 volt miniature anode voltage Li-Ion batteries made out of 2x16 Apple Ipod 1 batteries and 2x4 balancer boards with about the same size as the original tu-05 PSU boards so that they can be used instead of the original PSU boards (!)


----------



## GermanGuy

To speak of Final Audio Piano Forte, there is a great synergy between the PF VIII and the Colorfly C3, it is a real small dream set, together with my AKG K3003 this is my Music Survival Kit i always carry with me, the PF VIII has become my mostly used headphone when in my office or on the road.


----------



## xplosive

ianmedium said:


> Its not crazy at all, early on when I got my 05 myself and smial1966 experimented with bases and came up with a few different solutions. I ended up with a thick piece of wood to which I added four large blobs of blu-tac and then topped those of with discs of cork and it made some not insubstantial improvements in terms of resolution, tightening of base and better soundstage. I still use this to this day!


 
  
 glad to hear that Ian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. also glad to have you back!


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks for the welcome Guys, Life gets in the way and its been super busy this year for me.

I also have some good news about our beloved ASP that I think is OK to share as it will be seen in the near future. I have connected Shikada San up with a friend in the UK who is a long time audio reviewer for HiFi World amongst others and Shikada San is sending him an amp to review!

Don't know if you know as well but he has been quite ill of late but is now on the road to recovery.


----------



## smial1966

A very interesting development from Shikada-san courtesy of his face book page -
  
This is TR-07hp (HeadPhone) Prototype.
>S.I.T (V-FET) triode characteristic.
>Class A
>006P Battery Use
>Full Discrete
>Non NFB
>5~100KHz

 The most simple pure transistor amp
  





  
 - perhaps the more technically knowledgeable thread members could comment on the use of a S.I.T


----------



## AnakChan

smial1966 said:


> A very interesting development from Shikada-san courtesy of his face book page -
> 
> [COLOR=141823]This is TR-07hp (HeadPhone) Prototype.[/COLOR][COLOR=141823]
> [/COLOR][COLOR=141823]>S.I.T (V-FET) triode characteristic.[/COLOR][COLOR=141823]
> ...



Presumably a further refinement on this :-

http://www.head-fi.org/t/727389/tokyo-fujiya-summer-potaken-festival-19th-july-2014/0_20


----------



## bmichels

While waiting for my "Big" Eddie Current 445 to arrive, I just received his (very) little brother to keep company with theTU-05 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Note that the input in on the side to be compatible with the HUGO lay-out, and that a 1/4 Jack plug has been added.
  

  
 So, now, "on the go" or at home, I will be "all tube"
  

  
  

  
 YES:  AK100 > HUGO > TUR-06 tube amp


----------



## woodcans

^ A _very_ slick brick!


----------



## bmichels

woodcans said:


> ^ A _very_ slick brick!


 
  
 Less slick than with it's big brother


----------



## LFC_SL

bmichels

Extra charge for making easier to pair with Hugo?


----------



## bmichels

lfc_sl said:


> @bmichels
> 
> Extra charge for making easier to pair with Hugo?


 
 no extra charge


----------



## smial1966

Very nice portable rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Does the HUGO benefit from amping with a hybrid design? I find the HUGO amp section to be very good, so I'm very interested what the TUR-06 brings to your setup sonically.   
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> Less slick than with it's big brother


----------



## bmichels

> Does the HUGO benefit from amping with a hybrid design? I find the HUGO amp section to be very good, so I'm very interested what the TUR-06 brings to your setup sonically.


 
  
 It is too early to tell if the  HUGO > TUR-06  is better than HUGO only.  
  
 I need to break-in the tubes first, and also do...some tube rolling (like I did in the past with my TU-05 to find my prefered combination, but here it will be much easier since you have only 1 pair of tube to change, not a combination of "voltage stage" tubes + "power stage" tubes !) 
  
 Here is the collection of "small" tubes that I have built for the TU-05: The TUR-06 will accept only the one on the left since only it's "voltage stage" is tube, the right side are tubes for the "power stage" of the bigger brother TU-05 that was "all tubes" while the TUR-06 is "hybrid".
  
 I really enjoyed in my TU-05 for the 'voltage stage": the  *RCA 1U4 *(orange printing)*, the* *Telefunken df904/1U4* (diamond base - Berlin made) and the  *RTF DF97* (Modified with pin 4 and 5 connected together).  I will see if they are also my prefered one in the TU-06...
  
(but first I need to check if the TUR-06 can also use the RTF97 Modified with pin 4 and 5 connected together. Don't want to damage it.  German Guy ??)
  
* --> Any recommendation as which one to try first ?* 
  

  
 the beauty of those small tubes is that you get them for around *6$ to 10$ on Ebay  *




  
 including some quite exotics like those with holes inside that I found by chance.
  

  

  
 the original TU-05 & my new TUR-06 together :


----------



## xplosive

Wow that is one of a kind tur06 bmichels. what a beauty. So happy you have received them.
 My recommendation you might want to try the rca tube first and put the telefunken pair the last. You may able to appreciate the sonic difference then.
  
 Hope to hear your impression between the tu05 and tur06. the tur06 still my main portable amp.
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> It is too early to tell if the  HUGO > TUR-06  is better than HUGO only.
> 
> I need to break-in the tubes first, and also do...some tube rolling (like I did in the past with my TU-05 to find my prefered combination, but here it will be much easier since you have only 1 pair of tube to change, not a combination of "voltage stage" tubes + "power stage" tubes !)
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

inside the beast...
  

  
 and now... let's start some tube rolling ....


----------



## bmichels

After some tube-rolling...  the winner is: Mazda 1T4
  
    
  
*for a (not so) portable 3 pieces set-up.*
  
 
  
 and if you want to see it naked (  Free porn


----------



## bonitomio

Awesome gear bmichels!
 Congrats on the baby brother


----------



## ianmedium

Love how you have combined the DAC with amp, I bet it sounds great!
I had a new arrival today and will report as to how it sounds in combination with the TU-05


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Love how you have combined the DAC with amp, I bet it sounds great!
> I had a new arrival today and will report as to how it sounds in combination with the TU-05


 
  
 Wondefull MARCONI tubes !  Dear *ianmedium**, *I am happy you found them.  
  
 Do they sound as good as they look ?  what are they paiered with ? thomson ?


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, these are the Marconi's I found last year. I decided to give the Tens a rest and put these back in once again as I had not teamed them up with the Berlin made Telefunkens. It's a great sound combination giving just the right amount of warmth and bottom end and top end clarity and detail.
I think the Telefunkens now are my go to DF91 tube, they are sublime. I might pop the Mullards in the DL92 section again just to give that last ounce of bass weight but thats after listening to the glove through this amp.

I have eight hours on the glove now and have to say if you have the first gen 100/120 this is a must I feel. I managed to get some decent time on the 240 recently and loved it but still could not justify the extra expense of it. The 120/glove combo gives me all the added micro detail and soundstage the 240 has over the 120 but retains the 120's warmth and analog feel that for my ears the 240 lacks.

I also love the simplicity of it, no wifi, no android system, no bells and whistles I would never use (wifi streaming) just a music player and a fine one at that!


----------



## ianmedium

Glove audio A1/AK120 + TU-05= sonic heaven! every thing that makes the glove/120 combination a truly great one is amplified (pun intended!) by adding in the '05

Truly the best portable listening experience in all the years of listening to portable audio ( and that stretches back almost 35 years to my very first Walkman!).


----------



## ianmedium

Bliss!


----------



## bonitomio

Wow that is a very impressive assessment *iammedium*.
 Have you compared the 901 + 05 to this combo?
 My preference of sound signature is more toward analytical with just a touch of warmth.
 As I am looking to buy a 901 soon this would be a very helpful insight.
 Many thanks for sharing your findings on the Glove which until now for me was unheard of.
 Enjoy the fruit of 35 years of sonic exploration


----------



## bmichels

Look what I received today...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  
 Listening impressions later...
  

  
 Quite a step-up from my TUR-06....at least in size !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
*EML  45  Mesh plates*
  

  
 They glow a little at night.  Not enough to my taste


----------



## smial1966

WOW. Beautiful valves and an aesthetically pleasing industrial design. Very nice indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> Look what I received today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xplosive

I agree with Ian this sound amazingly good. Max volume at glove a1.


----------



## ianmedium

That's a beautiful finish on those Grado's! This glove addition is something rather special Eh. So glad I went for it instead of selling the 120 and going for the 240. I feel this has a more natural and effortless sound than the 240.


----------



## xplosive

ianmedium said:


> That's a beautiful finish on those Grado's! This glove addition is something rather special Eh. So glad I went for it instead of selling the 120 and going for the 240. I feel this has a more natural and effortless sound than the 240.


 

 Thank you Ian. Yes I love this alessandro ms1 mod. They sound really special to me.
  
 My ak100 had a broken/bend headphone out long time ago when it fell from my grip and hit the floor with a interconnect in it. then i was thinking whether to get the ak100 upgraded to rwak or add an attachment glove.  I am so glad that i decided to wait for the glove. and i don't have to pay extra $100 to get the headphone out fixed. imo the glove can make ak100 sound much more powerful and energetic. it just a little bit less detail especially in vocal to the ak240 (which i can only hear it on norah jones-nearness of you-24bit). on less demanding power headphone i still prefer the dynamic of ak240. but for more power hungry headphone the ak100 + glove provide better weight on instrument sound, separation and clarity than the ak240.


----------



## ianmedium

That's really interesting. I would be interested in your thoughts on it if you heard it with the 120 as I feel with that player it matches the 240's dynamics. I think the 240 just edges ahead with micro details but for the cost difference I can live with that.


----------



## xplosive

ianmedium said:


> That's really interesting. I would be interested in your thoughts on it if you heard it with the 120 as I feel with that player it matches the 240's dynamics. I think the 240 just edges ahead with micro details but for the cost difference I can live with that.


 
 I guess i put a wrong terminology in dynamic. both setup are really complement one to another. With ak240 I can not get instrument clarity and micro details as i can get them from the ak100 + glove setup. But i really like how the music flow on ak240. the loudness/softness of how each instrument sound  to me is very good presented. and vocal micro details is jaw dropping, I can really hear the singer breath until the last end. seems no cut in the middle. When i feel romantic this setup is the one i choose.

  
 On the other hand when i want to listen to rock music like my favorite symphonic rock band nightwish. i can not listen them on ak240. they just sound dull. With ak100 + glove I can feel the energy of the band. 

  
 I will try to borrow an ak120 from my friend and try them on the glove. I am pretty sure they have much better sounding than the ak100. Once I have heard them I will update my impression.


----------



## efftee

bmichels said:


> It is too early to tell if the  HUGO > TUR-06  is better than HUGO only.
> 
> I need to break-in the tubes first, and also do...some tube rolling (like I did in the past with my TU-05 to find my prefered combination, but here it will be much easier since you have only 1 pair of tube to change, not a combination of "voltage stage" tubes + "power stage" tubes !)




Hi, any comments if the Hugo-TUR06 pairing is better, marginally or significantly, than the Hugo solo?


----------



## bmichels

efftee said:


> Hi, any comments if the Hugo-TUR06 pairing is better, marginally or significantly, than the Hugo solo?


 
  
 well...the combo is warmer than HUGO direct, so... sometimes the combo is good with some musics, sometimes I prefer hugo direct !


----------



## efftee

bmichels said:


> well...the combo is warmer than HUGO direct, so... sometimes the combo is good with some musics, sometimes I prefer hugo direct !




Thanks for the response. So when you do prefer it with the TUR-06, is it a lot better or little bit? I also read that your A2P is custom to be used with the Hugo. May I ask what customization it involved? Thanks.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I found a place where I really like the TU-05. 
 Here's the setup:
 Mac Pro USB>Hugo>TU-05 (Ten tubes!)>TH900. 
 I crank the volume all the way up in the TU-05. Seems to be the sweet spot. Let the tubes warm up a bit. Then control the volume with the Hugo. Right between red and green is the sweet spot. The music just rings like a bell. Works great on just about anything. It's kind of a Cary amp instead of Mark Levinson sort of sound, but beauty is beauty. 
 Now it's true that you can pick out individual bits better straight out of the Hugo. But detail isn't everything. Resonance is sort of the reason we to listen to music.


----------



## smial1966

Sounds like a great set up, but where did you find the Ten tubes?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Quote:


sam edwards said:


> I found a place where I really like the TU-05.
> Here's the setup:
> Mac Pro USB>Hugo>TU-05 (Ten tubes!)>TH900.
> I crank the volume all the way up in the TU-05. Seems to be the sweet spot. Let the tubes warm up a bit. Then control the volume with the Hugo. Right between red and green is the sweet spot. The music just rings like a bell. Works great on just about anything. It's kind of a Cary amp instead of Mark Levinson sort of sound, but beauty is beauty.
> Now it's true that you can pick out individual bits better straight out of the Hugo. But detail isn't everything. Resonance is sort of the reason we to listen to music.


----------



## bmichels

sam edwards said:


> I found a place where I really like the TU-05.
> Here's the setup:
> Mac Pro USB>Hugo>TU-05 (Ten tubes!)>TH900.
> I crank the volume all the way up in the TU-05. Seems to be the sweet spot. Let the tubes warm up a bit. Then control the volume with the Hugo. Right between red and green is the sweet spot. The music just rings like a bell. Works great on just about anything. It's kind of a Cary amp instead of Mark Levinson sort of sound, but beauty is beauty.
> Now it's true that you can pick out individual bits better straight out of the Hugo. But detail isn't everything. Resonance is sort of the reason we to listen to music.


 
  
 great indeed those 3S4 TEN tubes, but... with which "Voltage Stage » tubes do you combine them ?


----------



## Sam Edwards

Voltage stage is RCA USA that Shikada San shipped with the unit.


----------



## bmichels

sam edwards said:


> Voltage stage is RCA USA that Shikada San shipped with the unit.


 
  
 It's funny because my TU-05 was also shipped with  *RCA 1U4** / Raytheron 3S4 *  and this combo, after many many tube purchase / rolling, is finally one of my prefered combo.  Back to square one !


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Bmichels,
 I had read that previously and it's why I haven't f-ed around too much with the tubes. The Ten's just fell in my lap so I gave them and the TU-05 another shot. 
 Mostly I listen to music to try to figure out what was played. And for that, the Hugo alone with the HD800 is fantastic. When I just want to mellow out and enjoy the music, the TU-05/TH900 are lots of fun.
 Sorry to be so mysterious about the source of the Tens but I promised.


----------



## daveyston23

Has anybody had the chance to hear the TU05 or TUR06 vs Fostex HP V1? Would be very interested to hear any comparisons. Searching for another amp to complement/replace HP V1 and Shikada-san's amps look fascinating.


----------



## daveyston23

daveyston23 said:


> Has anybody had the chance to hear the TU05 or TUR06 vs Fostex HP V1?


 
  
 Hmm..I guess not...well, there is only one way to find out


----------



## Sam Edwards

daveyston23 said:


> Hmm..I guess not...well, there is only one way to find out


 

 Enjoy!


----------



## daveyston23

sam edwards said:


> Enjoy!


 

 Thanks!
  
 I will enjoy in 3 mths time


----------



## Sam Edwards

Mine took longer than quoted but he's probably caught up by now.


----------



## angelo898

does anyone have any experience with the 07 model?


----------



## bmichels

Look what I received 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 2 brand new TEN tubes for my TU-05
  
 Now I need to decide *which Voltage Stage tubes 1T4 tube will offer the best pairing with those TEN tubes ? *....
  
 Any suggestion  in my collection :
  
 - Tunsgram 1T4T
 - Siemens DF91/1T4
 - MAZDA 1T4 (trous)
 - *Telefunken df904/1U4* (diamond base - Berlin made) 
 - *RCA 1U4 (orange printing) *: the one you shipped with my TU-05
 - Lorenz DF96
 - Philips DF96
 - Mulard DF96
 - Mullard DF91
  
  
 (my prefered Voltage Stage tubes are the (1)  *telefunken diamond base berlin df96* (2) *RCA 1U4 *(3) *RTF DF97-*Modified with Pins 4 & 5 connected together )


----------



## GermanGuy

Will be very interesting if the TEN 3S4SF tubes sound similar to the TEN 3S4 Ianmedium and i have !


----------



## bmichels

germanguy said:


> Will be very interesting if the TEN 3S4SF tubes sound similar to the TEN 3S4 Ianmedium and i have !


 
  
 WHAT..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  there are different type of 3S4 TEN's ...


----------



## smial1966

Where on earth did you find these?!? I've been searching for months to no avail. 
  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> Look what I received
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


>





> Where on earth did you find these?!? I've been searching for months to no avail.


 
  
 I have some good friends who live in japan ...


----------



## smial1966

Analog Squared perchance? Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


bmichels said:


> I have some good friends who live in japan ...


----------



## bmichels

smial1966 said:


>


----------



## ianmedium

For me the Berlin Tele's are the perfect match to the TEN's.
I have tried numerous other combos but it's the Tele's that give the real magic, so much so I have simply stopped tube rolling since getting the TEN's and Tele's, ultra quiet and just the right amounts of everything sonically speaking for my tastes.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> For me the Berlin Tele's are the perfect match to the TEN's.
> I have tried numerous other combos but it's the Tele's that give the real magic, so much so I have simply stopped tube rolling since getting the TEN's and Tele's, ultra quiet and just the right amounts of everything sonically speaking for my tastes.


 
 thanks a lot ianmedium.  
  
 If I have the same result than you with the TEN + Tele's in my TU-05, then my TUR-06 may be on sale soon...


----------



## ianmedium

Since getting the glove as well I have simply stopped looking at anything else. Combined with the 05' for my tastes there is nothing that comes close to what I have used as a Benchmark for almost twenty years since hearing it at the Bristol HIFi show in the nineties, The Sennheiser Orpheus.

I still would love to be rich enough one day to get the Orpheus. It's not many pieces of equipment that have had as such a profound effect upon me as the Orpheus. My set up now comes within a degree of the Orpheus and I never thought I would achieve that!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> Since getting the glove as well I have simply stopped looking at anything else. Combined with the 05' for my tastes there is nothing that comes close to what I have used as a Benchmark for almost twenty years since hearing it at the Bristol HIFi show in the nineties, The Sennheiser Orpheus.
> 
> I still would love to be rich enough one day to get the Orpheus. It's not many pieces of equipment that have had as such a profound effect upon me as the Orpheus. My set up now comes within a degree of the Orpheus and I never thought I would achieve that!


 
  
 Which headphone do you prefer to use with your TU-05 ?


----------



## ianmedium

The T5P's or PFIX's


----------



## Noobmachine

Any impressions on the new portable TU-07? Curious as to what the transistor only amp from A2P sounds like...


----------



## GermanGuy

@bmichels - The 3S4T or 3S4SF is the let´s call it "power save version" , a tube derived from the original 3S4 with half the current needed for filament / heater. all the 3S4T tubes i have sound a little bit more airy and analytical but at the cost of less bass and bass texture.


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> For me the Berlin Tele's are the perfect match to the TEN's.
> I have tried numerous other combos but it's the Tele's that give the real magic, so much so I have simply stopped tube rolling since getting the TEN's and Tele's, ultra quiet and just the right amounts of everything sonically speaking for my tastes.


 
  
 As Dr. ianmedium ordered: *TEN + Tele's  *





   Breaking cession now...will comment later.
  
*But Ian, is it the DF96 Telefunken the one you suggest or is it the DF904 instead ?*


----------



## ianmedium

It's the DF 96


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> It's the DF 96


 
 thanks  (listening to the combo while writing...


----------



## ianmedium

I will be interested in your thoughts on the combo!


----------



## Noobmachine

Since it seems that no-one around here has any real impressions about the Tr-07hp, I've decided to jump the gun on one, and have just placed an order with Shikada San! Will be sure to share impressions once I get my hands on them


----------



## bmichels

I have *a question for tubes specialists:*
  
 I am looking for a pair of (matched if possible)  Western Electric WE417A driver tubes for my EC445 amp;
  
 I found may be a pair, and I see that the vendor mention:   417A WE NOS (439=1954)  best single (Gm=25,000) strongest single tube
  
 --> what does * Gm=25,000*  mean  ? Is the highest the better ?   do those values need to be very close for the tubes to be considered as "matched" ? or is matched based on something else ? 
  
 --> and I guess (439=1954)  mean "produced in 1954" ?
  
  
 by the way, if someone can tell me where I can get those rare tubes....


----------



## bmichels

A quick note to say that, after break-in, the *TEN + T**elefunken diamond base berlin df96* are.... exquise combo


----------



## ianmedium

They really are aren't they!


----------



## bmichels

ianmedium said:


> They really are aren't they!


 
  
 Yes, they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, thank you again for your advices


----------



## Richsvt

noobmachine said:


> Any impressions on the new portable TU-07? Curious as to what the transistor only amp from A2P sounds like...




I am very curious to see how this sounds. I saw that this is just coming out so will keep an eye in this. Also have my eye on the TUR-06. Big decisions to be made. If anyone gets there hands on the 07, please post. Trying to weigh if I want to dip my toes in the tube realm...


----------



## daveyston23

This is probably a stupid question but: why are the grills around the tubes removed in the TU05? Is it to reduce the build up of heat? Is it just for looks?


----------



## AnakChan

daveyston23 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but: why are the grills around the tubes removed in the TU05? Is it to reduce the build up of heat? Is it just for looks?


 
  
 These don't generate much heat. The glow is actually an LED underneath. However the grill protection is really to prevent anyone knocking and breaking the tube glass.


----------



## daveyston23

Thanks Anak. That makes sense


----------



## nevin

Hi guys! I am reading (sometimes just scanning) through the pages and I am now at page 132 but time wise I am still at 2013.... tons of tubes info here .

I am using AK240 with IEM and would like to try on tube amp. I am eyeing on TUR-06 but thinking if TU-05 is more fun to play with (and sound wise)?


----------



## audionewbi

I am still waiting for my TR-07hp, 3 months and going strong. 

 I have been reading about S.I.T technology and I am not sure why it was discontinued as all the work I have read (mostly DIYer) rave on how it is great for audio enthusiast products.


----------



## Noobmachine

audionewbi said:


> I am still waiting for my TR-07hp, 3 months and going strong.
> 
> I have been reading about S.I.T technology and I am not sure why it was discontinued as all the work I have read (mostly DIYer) rave on how it is great for audio enthusiast products.


 
  
 Same here, my unit is #012, and should be done by mid April (I hope...)


----------



## audionewbi

Mine should be around the same time. I've asked for low impedance, rechargeable batteries, voltage version, what is your amp?

From what I understand there is low quantity of SIT and once they are finished they are gone for good.


----------



## Noobmachine

Basically the same deal, except I'm running it in low impedance, current mode (which basically kills battery life) and double battery capacity. I'm currently trying to see if I can get a recharging circuit built in as well. 
  
 I'm still not all that familiar with the SIT stuff, I'd love to read up on the literature of the subject, but I'm no engineer by trade, and my knowledge of electronics is fairly basic.


----------



## muah

I am 





noobmachine said:


> Same here, my unit is #012, and should be done by mid April (I hope...)




I am #13!!!


----------



## efftee

I have been mulling over an A2P for a long time. Like the tube sound of the TUR-06, but hate the form factor. What does the TUR-07 sound like? Analog? Tube-like? Or just like other solid state amps?


----------



## audionewbi

He pays a lot of attention his amps and more importantly from what I have read they are best for low impedance gears.

Once I get the 07 I'll report back but the 07 uses Sit which is essentially a single chip which preforms like hybrid amp but lacks the need of tube. They are old and no longer made but those who can get ahold they swear by it.


----------



## audionewbi

More info on SIT
  


> SITs look very much like solid state versions of Triodes, except that the voltage and current values are scaled differently. Tubes work at high voltages and low currents, and transistors are good at lower voltages and higher currents. The advantage for transistors is that these voltages and currents are convenient for driving loudspeakers directly and do not generally require an output transformer.


 
  source http://www.firstwatt.com/pdf/art_sit_nemesis.pdf
 page 4


----------



## efftee

Thanks Audionewbi, I'd be keen to hear what you hear from the TUR-07. Though the thought of a 9V battery driving it for only 4 hours is a little off-putting. If only it supported USB charging and lasting at least 6-8 hours...


----------



## audionewbi

Usb charging is possible however charging and listening cannot be carried simultaneously.


----------



## efftee

Do you mean using an external charger on a rechargeable 9V battery or the unit has built in USB charging, just unusable during charging?


----------



## audionewbi

Yes, he is working on it.


----------



## nevin

OK. Finally have the courage to fix my mind on the TUR-06. Order placed with some weird requests to Shikada-san. Now waiting if he thinks they are do-able and invoices me.


----------



## GermanGuy

Great to see new participants and  life in this thread.
  
 Greetings from Germany - GG


----------



## woodcans

I really want that mini SS amp. Looks super sexy!! Miss my TU-05 but don't have the time to sit down for extended periods these days. And yes, miss the good old days of this thread.


----------



## nevin

germanguy said:


> Great to see new participants and  life in this thread.
> 
> Greetings from Germany - GG




How's your amp going?


----------



## GermanGuy

One used TEN 3S4 available  in this set:
  
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3S4-AUDIO-AMPLIFIER-RADIO-TUBE-4-piece-lot-/381212328873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c20683a9
  
  
 @nevin - slowly - really occupied by my job, but after having finished the general design of all components for my "highend" tu-05 mod some months ago i have started designing portable amps to  learn more about amp and  tube amp design and compact implementation.
  
 by the way i had the idea  or maybe just wanted to build the (hopefully) worlds smallest tube amp , so here is my (really good sounding) candidate:
  
  

  

  
  
 the size of the housing is 6 x 4 x 2 cm, it contains the amp shown above including 2 li-ion batteries, balancer-board, two submini tubes, two Double-Opamps, one on-off and two impedance switches, potentiometer, Input, Output and charger Input jack.
  
 above the amp you can see the charger implemented as USB-Stick adjustable for 4.2 , 8,4 or 16.8 Volt 80 mA.
  
 here is a better picture:
  

  
 one tube per channel, the tubes are subminiature JAN 6418 tubes. the amp uses an dc/dc step down converter for the filament voltage with additional CRC filters per channel, the runtime is about 10 hours even with this very small 230mA li-ion batteries. to get a compact battery pack including the balancer /protection board i used two component epoxy resin to make one battery block. under the tubes are the opamp amplifier / buffer stages.


----------



## nevin

germanguy said:


> @nevin - slowly - really occupied by my job, but after having finished the general design of all components for my "highend" tu-05 mod some months ago i have started designing portable amps to  learn more about amp and  tube amp design and compact implementation.


 
  
 That look very awesome! What would be the output power? I'm signing up to buy one if you're going to produce it. :-D


----------



## dj21

I'm really IMPRESSED! Will very nice to have a micro tube amp to enjoy, hopefully one of these days... Thank you for your hard work GG, makes me dream..!!!


----------



## nevin

Now the waiting begins. I have received a confirmation email saying the production timeframe would be in July.


----------



## bmichels

nevin said:


> Now the waiting begins. I have received a confirmation email saying the production timeframe would be in July.


 
 And then, once you get one, you will want to do some tube rolling or even...modify it yourself a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 What source will you use with it ?


----------



## nevin

bmichels said:


> And then, once you get one, you will want to do some tube rolling or even...modify it yourself a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I already ordered some tubes *_*.... the waiting time is killing me for sure. the TUR-06 will going to be fed with AK240 :-D


----------



## audionewbi

My TR07hp should be with me end of next month, after seen you guys tub roll I decided not to enter the wonderfully scary world of tube amps


----------



## nevin

audionewbi said:


> My TR07hp should be with me end of next month, after seen you guys tub roll I decided not to enter the wonderfully scary world of tube amps


 

 Why? Isn't that the most enjoyable fun part?


----------



## audionewbi

nevin said:


> Why? Isn't that the most enjoyable fun part?


 
 and can be frustrating for a novice like me.


----------



## nevin

audionewbi said:


> and can be frustrating for a novice like me.


 

 I'm too, a novice in tube amplifier   But in the long run when I want to start rolling the tubes to change the amp's character, I do have a choice.
  
 I guess unplugging and plugging the tube wouldn't require much training... LoL


----------



## bonitomio

audionewbi said:


> My TR07hp should be with me end of next month, after seen you guys tub roll I decided not to enter the wonderfully scary world of tube amps


 
 looking forward to your impressions


----------



## nevin

OK.... some tubes arrived. Here is the special pair I think


----------



## magnium

Finished reading this thread. Really interested in getting the TU-05 or TUR-06 but can't decide. 

Quick question for all you electronically inclined individuals. Can I use my desktop DAC as a source using Stereo RCA Y splitter to the 3.5 mm input or should I specifically add RCA inputs on the A2P amp? 

I would not like to add RCA inputs as I think it ruins the aesthetics. Just want it to be versatile.


----------



## nevin

magnium said:


> Finished reading this thread. Really interested in getting the TU-05 or TUR-06 but can't decide.
> 
> Quick question for all you electronically inclined individuals. Can I use my desktop DAC as a source using Stereo RCA Y splitter to the 3.5 mm input or should I specifically add RCA inputs on the A2P amp?
> 
> I would not like to add RCA inputs as I think it ruins the aesthetics. Just want it to be versatile.


 

 I don't see why it won't work. When I talk to Shikada-san about my TUR-06, aesthetics is one of the major decision factors when I want to add connectors.


----------



## bmichels

nevin said:


> I don't see why it won't work. When I talk to Shikada-san about my TUR-06, aesthetics is one of the major decision factors when I want to add connectors.


 
  
 Stereo RCA Y splitter to the 3.5 mm input works. I confirm.


----------



## audionewbi

I just got the A2P amp today, first listen to anyone will indicate this amp is a very special amp. To me the sound is a mixture of wagnus and 627x. It has the the expensive sound of wagnus and the smoothness of 627x.


----------



## smial1966

This sounds very promising and congratulations on your new acquisition. When you have time please upload a few photo's of your amp. 
  
 Quote:


audionewbi said:


> I just got the A2P amp today, first listen to anyone will indicate this amp is a very special amp. To me the sound is a mixture of wagnus and 627x. It has the the expensive sound of wagnus and the smoothness of 627x.


----------



## audionewbi

smial1966 said:


>


 
 I will for sure but here is what he has posted on his twitter. 
  
 https://twitter.com/Analog2P/status/593350947029422080


----------



## nevin

audionewbi said:


> I just got the A2P amp today, first listen to anyone will indicate this amp is a very special amp. To me the sound is a mixture of wagnus and 627x. It has the the expensive sound of wagnus and the smoothness of 627x.


 

 Congratulation!!!!!  It is a low impedance model?


----------



## audionewbi

nevin said:


> Congratulation!!!!!  It is a low impedance model?


 
 He did his best to reduce the impedance without changing the battery life. Sorry for the lack of images I promise this weekend I will post some, for now I am busy enjoying it.
  
 I can say this an amplifier earphone first and in particular it is an amplifier for dynamic drivers. Pairing it with my CKR10 and kaede II resulted in what I consider a perfect synergy.


----------



## nevin

audionewbi said:


> He did his best to reduce the impedance without changing the battery life. Sorry for the lack of images I promise this weekend I will post some, for now I am busy enjoying it.
> 
> I can say this an amplifier earphone first and in particular it is an amplifier for dynamic drivers. Pairing it with my CKR10 and kaede II resulted in what I consider a perfect synergy.


 

 Nice! How would you characterise the sound signature?


----------



## audionewbi

nevin said:


> Nice! How would you characterise the sound signature?


 
  
 Quiet balance, the low end is not as full as I wanted it to be (less than 627x) but very spacious. The highs are extended but lacks any nasty peaks.
  
 It is a mixture of Wagnus and 627x.
  
 With the simple melodies and tracks it has passed so far, I will later on play some more complex sounds however I have a slight guess that maybe it is not the best for complex sounds. 
  
 For what I was hoping it for it is doing its job.


----------



## Noobmachine

audionewbi said:


> Quiet balance, the low end is not as full as I wanted it to be (less than 627x) but very spacious. The highs are extended but lacks any nasty peaks.
> 
> It is a mixture of Wagnus and 627x.
> 
> ...




Please do let me know how they sound with the DITAs, I'm personally very anxious to hear how the combo sounds, as I'll be using that primarily.


----------



## audionewbi

noobmachine said:


> Please do let me know how they sound with the DITAs, I'm personally very anxious to hear how the combo sounds, as I'll be using that primarily.




Might not be as good of a match compared to kaede II. I will listen again this weekend.

I am curious to hear how the current version sound. Might be better for dynamic driver.


----------



## Noobmachine

audionewbi said:


> Might not be as good of a match compared to kaede II. I will listen again this weekend.
> 
> I am curious to hear how the current version sound. Might be better for dynamic driver.


 
  
 Just got word from Shikada-san that my unit is ready to be shipped, impressions will follow soon!
  
 I do feel like the current version may work better with some dynamic driver IEMS, but I'm quite excited to try it out with some CIEMs (K10, A12, Layla) as well as with my Ortofon EQ-8.


----------



## audionewbi

noobmachine said:


> Just got word from Shikada-san that my unit is ready to be shipped, impressions will follow soon!
> 
> I do feel like the current version may work better with some dynamic driver IEMS, but I'm quite excited to try it out with some CIEMs (K10, A12, Layla) as well as with my Ortofon EQ-8.


please keep us posted, I promise alot of pictures this Sunday.


----------



## audionewbi

Sorry about the poor pictures, here is some pictures for now.


----------



## muah

Hi Noobmachine, may I ask what number is your unit?

I am #13. TR07-HP.

=)


----------



## Noobmachine

muah said:


> Hi Noobmachine, may I ask what number is your unit?
> 
> I am #13. TR07-HP.
> 
> =)


 
 #012, I'm sure your unit is next up!


----------



## audionewbi

So anyone ordered the current version?


----------



## Noobmachine

audionewbi said:


> So anyone ordered the current version?


 
  
 Mine is the current version with low resistance.


----------



## muah

Mines Voltage version.


----------



## prot

are there some reviews or impressions of the smaller 06 amp !? tried to search the thread and came up empty handed


----------



## nevin

prot said:


> are there some reviews or impressions of the smaller 06 amp !? tried to search the thread and came up empty handed


 
post #2892


----------



## prot

nevin said:


> post #2892




Thanks, missed that one somehow. 
Sounds good, looks very good and fits my transportable usecase. But with the current weak euro it'll arrive at my door with a closer to €1000 bill (complete amp with tubes and bag plus shipping, VAT, customs, lalala). Not easy to push the button without an audition.

Is this thing available in brick&mortar stores anywhere?


----------



## magnium

prot said:


> ...
> 
> Is this thing available in brick&mortar stores anywhere?


 
  
 No, these aren't available in any retail stores.  A2P is a one man operation.  Each amp is custom built / made to order.
  
 AnakChan has posted a review for both the TU-05 and TUR-06 on this website.


----------



## audionewbi

I have a feeling the SIT used in TR07hp takes a while to come alive, I would say maybe 20-30 minutes.


----------



## muah

Morning bliss.


----------



## audionewbi

What model do you have, I didn't like mine and I have the voltage version with reduced impedance.


----------



## Noobmachine

audionewbi said:


> What model do you have, I didn't like mine and I have the voltage version with reduced impedance.


 
 I'm using the current version, and I'm not super in love with it, but if you use an impedance adapter to raise your IEM impendace, they work great with IEMs.


----------



## nevin

muah said:


> Morning bliss.


 

 That's a 07? Do you like it?


----------



## AnakChan

anakchan said:


> back in 20th July 2013
> 
> I decided to go back & buy the single Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Will hunt around for another. Ain't gonna match naturally but c'est la vie.


 
  
SCORE!!!! Almost 2 years, I've finally managed to get a partner for my Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Won a bid in Yahoo Auction just a few minutes ago. It's 2nd hand used and fingers crossed that it'll work fine when it gets shipped to me later this week. It'll be a miracle if they're matched however at least I finally get a 2nd Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF.

 (photo from Yahoo Auction) :-
  


 The other two (1R5-SF & 1U5-SF) will probably be of little to no use to me, but will just a store it somewhere.


----------



## bmichels

anakchan said:


> SCORE!!!! Almost 2 years, I've finally managed to get a partner for my Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Won a bid in Yahoo Auction just a few minutes ago. It's 2nd hand used and fingers crossed that it'll work fine when it gets shipped to me later this week. It'll be a miracle if they're matched however at least I finally get a 2nd Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF.
> 
> (photo from Yahoo Auction) :-
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am glad for you that you got those tubes.
  
 I also got some TEN for my TU-05, but... strangely they do not have the same printing than yours !?  
  
*--> are there several type of TEN ? *


----------



## muah

its a TR-07 - Voltage version.
  
 and yes i like it as it sounds warm to me and i am a warm type of listener.
  
 =)


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> I am glad for you that you got those tubes.
> 
> I also got some TEN for my TU-05, but... strangely they do not have the same printing than yours !?
> 
> *--> are there several type of TEN ? *


 

 That's because your model is different from mine. Fujitsu Ten is just the brand. Mine is 1T4-SF, whilst yours is 3S4-SF. You'll need to look up/Google what's the difference between the two. I can find 3S4-SF a little easier (but not by much) than the 1T4-SF.


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> SCORE!!!!
> 
> Almost 2 years, I've finally managed to get a partner for my Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Won a bid in Yahoo Auction just a few minutes ago. It's 2nd hand used and fingers crossed that it'll work fine when it gets shipped to me later this week. It'll be a miracle if they're matched however at least I finally get a 2nd Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF.
> 
> ...




Fantastic! They are worth the hunting out! As for matching, I have done a lot of reading about these old Radio Tubes and they are far less finicky when it comes to matched pairs than the bigger tubes thank goodness!


----------



## audionewbi

I had some off head-fi discussion about my recent comments about the TR07hp. To be fair I love it with I am listen with two of my IEMS (IM04 and Kaede II) infact when I listen to these two pairing I always stop only because the battery run out. So why the negative comment? Well to me a portable amp is something that should pair with at least majority of the IEM out in the market else what is the point right? Sadly my finding is not the case and last thing I want to produce my positive account which might result in members ordering this amp only to finding it incompatible with their own gears. 
  
 Hope that clarifies the comments I made, I have been using this amp for my daily commute almost everyday, reason why I stop is because I am testing a new portable amp and that is why I no longer that it out.


----------



## muah

Hi audionewbi, may I ask which IEM you paired you TU07 wasn't meat to you but poison?

I have good experience with my MH334 and Rhines Stage5 thus far.


----------



## audionewbi

muah said:


> Hi audionewbi, may I ask which IEM you paired you TU07 wasn't meat to you but poison?
> 
> I have good experience with my MH334 and Rhines Stage5 thus far.


ortofon e-Q8, f111 and ckr10 are just some that I have heard to sound much better.


----------



## muah

f111 as in Fitear 111?


forgot about that little guy....hahahah.....gonna dig it out and listen to it next week......

how about the 'not so good'?


----------



## audionewbi

muah said:


> f111 as in Fitear 111?
> 
> 
> forgot about that little guy....hahahah.....gonna dig it out and listen to it next week......
> ...




Listen first than I will report my issues later. This way we can reduce bias.


----------



## nevin

anakchan said:


> SCORE!!!! Almost 2 years, I've finally managed to get a partner for my Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF. Won a bid in Yahoo Auction just a few minutes ago. It's 2nd hand used and fingers crossed that it'll work fine when it gets shipped to me later this week. It'll be a miracle if they're matched however at least I finally get a 2nd Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF.


 
  
 Waohhhhh!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!   I wish I can find a pair someday...


----------



## KrissBill

Hi everybody! sorry if this has been treated previously: I woud like to know if the TU-05 is a good match for 40 ohms IEM? (EarSonics Velvet).
  
 - chris


----------



## daveyston23

krissbill said:


> Hi everybody! sorry if this has been treated previously: I woud like to know if the TU-05 is a good match for 40 ohms IEM? (EarSonics Velvet).
> 
> - chris


 
  
 I use UERM (35 ohm) with TU05 (Low Impedance setting) and AK240. I usually set the TU05 volume knob at around 9 o clock, and use the AK240 for volume adjustment. I prefer using the AK240 volume knob because it allows for much finer control compared to that on the amp.


----------



## KrissBill

Thank you Daveyston! order for a TU-05 is sent. What about the power? 40mW+40mW is not very much.
  
 I will associate a detailed and neutral DAC like a Senoressence Herus. Such a marriage should give very good results. The USB cable is a Totaldac D1.


----------



## daveyston23

krissbill said:


> Thank you Daveyston! order for a TU-05 is sent. What about the power? 40mW+40mW is not very much.
> 
> I will associate a detailed and neutral DAC like a Senoressence Herus. Such a marriage should give very good results. The USB cable is a Totaldac D1.


 
  
 No prob KrissBill. Congrats on your order!! 
  
 Not sure of the power. I've only used TU05 to drive UERM and Oppo PM1 so far, and not surprisingly, it was able to drive these 2 cans with ease. Haven't had a chance to use higher to drive cans with it so far. Sorry.


----------



## KrissBill

It should be fine then: UERM sensitivity is 112dB/mW while my EarSonics Velvet give 116dB/mW.


----------



## KrissBill

Does using the TU-05 horizontaly increase the microphonic effects?
  
 (TU-05 is expected for October)


----------



## ianmedium

I have not noticed a difference between horizontal or vertical but I do hear a small and improved difference in using some isolation under the amp. I also prefer to listen with one tube plate in place. With both in place I find the sound shrinks a little in scale but you get better protection from electrical interference.

With both plates removed the sound is more open but if you have sensitive tubes they can pick up more electrical detritus.

Having one plate seems to my ears at least give the best of all worlds.

As for isolation made up some feet from cork and bluetac which works wonderfully.

Also, make sure you use a good quality ( though it does not hav veto be expensive, the best I have used so far is audio quest green) interconnect.


----------



## Asianguy38

I bought TUR 05 sometime but only started using it recently. I love this amplifier with Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV as I am truly a midranged kind of listener. I just love midrange fleshed up. Now waiting for the Exogal Comet  dac to arrive. Hopefully it works well with TUR-05.
  
 However I need some assistance from fellow members. I want to purchase an in wall AC-DC adapter to charge this amplifier instead of using the car charger. I believe the voltage should be 12 volt but what about the ampere setting?
 Hopefully someone can assist me....
  
 Thanks and Happy Listening
  
 Regards
 YGLim


----------



## bmichels

asianguy38 said:


> I bought TUR 05 sometime but only started using it recently. I love this amplifier with Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV as I am truly a midranged kind of listener. I just love midrange fleshed up. Now waiting for the Exogal Comet  dac to arrive. Hopefully it works well with TUR-05.
> 
> However I need some assistance from fellow members. I want to purchase an in wall AC-DC adapter to charge this amplifier instead of using the car charger. I believe the voltage should be 12 volt but what about the ampere setting?
> Hopefully someone can assist me....
> ...


 
  
 I have TU-05  ( and TUR-06 also .  
  
*BE CAREFULL, I believe that the car charger supplied is not just a power supply, but a charger instead.*  
  
 Indeed, inside the TU-05 there is NO charging circuits, the plug is directly connected to the battery !!* So, just a power supply will not do it and will damage the system !*
  
 attached picture inside my TU-05 with the XLR plug that I added...


----------



## Asianguy38

Hi Ian
  
 Thanks so much for the advice. In this case, I will have to get a wall adapter for the car charger instead.
 This tends to be a little harder to find in Singapore.
  
 Hopefully I can source one tomorrow.
 Again thanks so much.
  
 Regards
 YGLim


----------



## Asianguy38

Hi Ian
  
 Sorry to trouble you again.
 Is there any wall charger that I can use to charge TUR-05? What would be the specifications of that charger.
  
 Thanks
  
 Regards
 YGLim


----------



## GermanGuy

@AsianGuy38:
  
 the output of the car charger is 8.4 volt. in fact the combination of the power supply + car charger is a CCCV (constant current / constant voltage) lithiium ion battery charger. the lithium ion batteries inside are two 18650 Lithium ion batteries.
  
 when running the tu-05 needs about 240 mA, so any 8.4 volt Lithium ion battery charger with 8.4 volt output and a higher than 240mA constant current could be used, for the battery type inside the tu-05 something up to 800mA would be more practical.


----------



## GermanGuy

germanguy said:


> another solution to charge and run the tu-05:
> 
> while you can not use this solution to run the tu-05 connected to an usb port, this solution itself is complete and provides additional battery power for the tu-05.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asianguy38

Hi Germanguy
  
 Thanks but just too technical for me. 
  
 Instead, I am thinking of getting this
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081CWCHI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
  
 to connect to the car charger provided by Shikada-san and the car charger plug into the TUR-05b.
 Will this work?
  
 Thanks so much


----------



## KrissBill

I also found this one:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-PS9KX-Supply-Cigarette-Lighter/dp/B0002BA570/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1436377631&sr=1-7&keywords=12V+power+supply
  
 I will receive my TU-05 in October and I just realize that it comes with a just a cigarette lighter connector. A wall charger might solve the problem but, if this is wired directly to the lithium batteries inside, then I will not be able to listen to music while the TU-05 is charging, right? (because of the noise that the wall charger will add)
  
 I see two solutions:
 - buying the 45,000 yen special power supply
 - alternate charging with listening
  
 What do the TU-05 users do?


----------



## GermanGuy

asianguy38 said:


> Hi Germanguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


yes, i think it will work, but it is just a replacement for the power supply you already got with the tu-05.


----------



## GermanGuy

krissbill said:


> I also found this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


the tu-05 comes with a car charger AND a power supply with car charger connector.

listening while charging is possible, absolutely no change in sound quality or noise.


----------



## KrissBill

Excellent then, thank you Germanguy!


----------



## Asianguy38

Yeah, many thanks GermanGuy. 
  
 I received my BESTEK® 84W Power Supply AC to DC Adapter from Amazon today and it charges the amplifier pretty fast through the car charger; I think maybe two to three hours.  
  
 Another option I think is using 
 1. Anker Astro Pro2 20000mAh Multi-Voltage (5V 12V 16V 19V) Portable Charger External Battery. I am not sure if this is a charger AND powerbank. If this is a charger as well, then wouldn't it be possible to connect this charger directly to TUR-05 without using the car charger at all. You can see this item from amazon using this link:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B45EOYS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ
  
 Thanks
  
 Regards
 YGLim


----------



## GermanGuy

@Asianguy38- This is a power bank, not a charger. you can use it as portable replacement for the power supply to connect the car charger to, but have to buy or make an adapter cable. in fact it has the same functionality and is a accu pack like the one i have posted as part of my portable solution (but with twise the capacity).


----------



## Asianguy38

HI GermanGuy
  
 Thanks GermanGuy..... I was kinda hoping it was a charger because it really look sleek. Too bad.
  
 But I did find a wall charger available in Singapore....and it really is cost effective .....only SGD 9.90. I was going to buy it today but the package from Amazon arrived at my doorstep. So had to postpone buying it today but I may still make the trip to get in case the car charger becomes faulty.
 The item I am saying is *Wall charger for 2 cell 7.4V Li-Poly battery*
 and the item is shown here http://www.skyhobbies.com.sg/pagelink_battery_chargers.html.
  
 YGLim


----------



## audionewbi

Patience is truly important, I am happy to report back on my TR-07 hp, sounds has changed. Improvement on extension and reduction of mid-bass is the most noticeable thing. Playtime around 100 hours. I only use it with my dynamic IEM(EX-1000, Kaede II, Dita truth ) and K3003, The best synergy is with Kaede II and about equal with others. I will try the BA stuff later again but I am enjoying too much to be in the mood of clinical listening.

 This is why I never write reviews as when I am trying to write it I loss myself in music and review becomes another chore.


----------



## Klonk

I have read through the whole thread again. Last year I ordered a ASP Tu-05, but I had to cancel my order due to other projects. Now I am expecting a pre-owned unit. Really looking forward to it. Already bought some tubes to try out apart from the stock tubes.


----------



## smial1966

Congratulations Klonk, as the TU-05 is a very fine sounding transportable tube headphone amplifier. Happy listening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


klonk said:


> I have read through the whole thread again. Last year I ordered a ASP Tu-05, but I had to cancel my order due to other projects. Now I am expecting a pre-owned unit. Really looking forward to it. Already bought some tubes to try out apart from the stock tubes.


----------



## Klonk

Received it today. Although I knew it is bigger than you average portable amp, I am still surprised at its size. First listing impressions, very favorable.


----------



## Klonk

Yes, it does sound great. However, I don't remember if this has been mentioned before, but the volume control seems to be a bit loose and not very precise, is this normal?


----------



## GermanGuy

no.
  
 my tu-05 was delivered with a stepped potentiometer, very precise. if you want to mention that the potentiometer itself is loose, there is a small screw on the volume knob. after having removed the volume knob there is a nut to fix the potentiometer in its position, maybe the nut is loose. but before tighten the nut you should open the tu-05 carefully fixing the potentiometer in its position with one hand to prevent the potentiometer from rotating and damaging the thin wires while tighten the nut.


----------



## Klonk

Hi GermanGuy, thank you for your reply. I have the Detent Volume Pot, I am not sure if my unit includes the stepped potentiometer. Sorry I am not technical savvy. I will try and fix the problem the way you suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## BenHolmes

Can anyone tell me if the A2P TU-05 runs the Audeze LCD collection headphones?
  
 I asked Kageyuki Shikada and he was helpful in telling me that the TU-05 was the flagship model, but wasn't all that powerful. He said that if I wanted power, that the TUR-06 is more suitable... However he said that he would recommend the TU-05 over the TUR-06... 
  
 What do you guys think? Not sure what to do now...
  
 He also told me that he has a separate DAC unit in development... for prototype announcement this year


----------



## AnakChan

benholmes said:


> Can anyone tell me if the A2P TU-05 runs the Audeze LCD collection headphones?
> 
> I asked Kageyuki Shikada and he was helpful in telling me that the TU-05 was the flagship model, but wasn't all that powerful. He said that if I wanted power, that the TUR-06 is more suitable... However he said that he would recommend the TU-05 over the TUR-06...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sadly I didn't get to try when I had both the TU-05 & TUR-06 demo units. I therefore can't say if it'll drive the Audeze headphones. If I have time one day I may bring my TUR-06 to the shops to see if it drives the Audeze.
  
 I can see why Shikada-san recommends the TU-05 as that's more of a pure tube amp (Class A if I'm not mistaken? I need to read back my reviews), but the TUR-06 is more a hybrid.


----------



## BenHolmes

anakchan said:


> Sadly I didn't get to try when I had both the TU-05 & TUR-06 demo units. I therefore can't say if it'll drive the Audeze headphones. If I have time one day I may bring my TUR-06 to the shops to see if it drives the Audeze.
> 
> I can see why Shikada-san recommends the TU-05 as that's more of a pure tube amp (Class A if I'm not mistaken? I need to read back my reviews), but the TUR-06 is more a hybrid.


 
 Yeah he sounded sceptical about the TU-05 driving them to loud volumes... But it didn't sound like he knew for certain. I'd prefer the TU-05, so I might just have to wait for someone's impressions (If you ever go to a shop with them let me know!)
  
 He said "if it's volume you want, go with the TUR-06"... but TU-05 sounds like it's the one to grab.


----------



## ianmedium

Hi Ben.
I have the LCD2's and TU05 and whilst the amp will drive them I personally would not recommend them as a match going by my experience.

The sweet nature of the sound is lost for some reason when using the Audeze's. I think they need mor reserves of power to drive them truly well than the 05 has.

Having said that I have not tried the more efficient models in Audeze's range.


----------



## BenHolmes

Thanks for your thoughts Ian! I have just put a deposit on an LCD-XC instead of a 3 (the continuous driver failure saga scared me off), so I believe this might be a better pairing with the TU05 anyhow


----------



## ianmedium

Good choice Ben and I look forward to your thoughts on the pairing.

Now you can have some fun reading through the thread and figure out some tubes to experiment with fine tuning the sound! Thankfully these are old radio tubes so not stratosphere pricing!


----------



## audionewbi

I had the TR-07 for a while now, at start I was not please on what I had in my hands, I ended up buying some other stuff and almost forgot about it till last month. Now that has changed alot. 

 To me the bass decay of the TR-07 is the most noticeable thing about it. It is my favourite think about this amp and what it does in this particular thing no other amp of mine does it. 
  
 I will try to explain later on what I mean about it, I just have to make sure on what I am hearing as I have just been using this for the last 4 weeks and I simply did not do enough A/B to pin-point it.


----------



## fotomeow

ianmedium said:


> Hi Ben.
> I have the LCD2's and TU05 and whilst the amp will drive them I personally would not recommend them as a match going by my experience.
> 
> The sweet nature of the sound is lost for some reason when using the Audeze's. I think they need mor reserves of power to drive them truly well than the 05 has.
> ...




Thx, helpful for us to know about the TU05's ability to drive (or not drive, rather) the LCD2s. 

I crunched some numbers for the prices: the all-tube TU05s run a few hundred dollars more than both the TU06 and the TU07. 

However, the TU07/ have the SIT (Static Induction Transistors) which purportedly mimic the tube sound. 
Anyone have the chance to hear the TU07?


----------



## fotomeow

audionewbi said:


> I had the TR-07 for a while now, at start I was not please on what I had in my hands, I ended up buying some other stuff and almost forgot about it till last month. Now that has changed alot.
> 
> 
> To me the bass decay of the TR-07 is the most noticeable thing about it. It is my favourite think about this amp and what it does in this particular thing no other amp of mine does it.
> ...




Would love to hear your impressions of the TU07!
And could you clarify the type of bass decay you mentioned above. 
Eg: fast decay? Slow? Sound quality of the decay?


----------



## audionewbi

fotomeow said:


> Would love to hear your impressions of the TU07!
> And could you clarify the type of bass decay you mentioned above.
> Eg: fast decay? Slow? Sound quality of the decay?


 
 Please note this is not a powerful amp, you require patience to find the right working pair  (like most things).
  
 The bass decay is slow and clean, punchy. Compared to my 627x which has a faster decay I find it much more natural as 627x thick midrange can ruin it for me at time.


----------



## fotomeow

I sent an email to Shikada-son inquiring what he means by thr "hybrid" nature of he TU07, below is his response, including plans for a v2 of the TU07 upgraded power unit for more power

Mr. Gary Graber,

Thank you for message and interesting in my works.

07hp first stage is SIT Single-ended (Class A),

Drive stage is the push-pull of the bipolar transistors (class A).

S-I-Transistors and bipolar transistors, I say there 'hybrid'.


SIT is a harmonic rich transistor as the vacuum tube,

And can be used the same operating a vacuum tube. 

(07hp is the same structure as the TUR-06)



The following is the power supply configuration.

SIT are driven snap battery 9V (8.4V) directly

Power driver stage, which is the separation of ± 5V or ± 9V


I will announce The TR-07hp Ver. 2.0 this week end.

The power is separated, and enhanced.


Sorry I do not plan to go to the US show.

This is because it is produced by myself.

Thank you.

Best Wishes.

A2P Kageyuki Shikada.


----------



## ianmedium

Have not posted much of late mainly due to me having my perfect set up now and I'm just enjoying the music!

Last night was one of those magical nights, high definition versions of some beautifully recorded mid century Beethoven and Resphgi through the TU-05/Glove-120 and Beyer T5P's.

It all just sounded so natural and effortless, like the equipment was not there, have not said this in a while but I love this amp! Can't believe in January I will have had it three years!


----------



## GermanGuy

Hi Ianmedium, nice to see you here posting ,
  
 the same is just happening to me sitting here at my desk with my brandnew (already 120 hours burnt-in) GRADO GS-1000e listening to a HD Version of Paul Simon, Graceland with my modded Colorfly c4 and the new finalized third version of my submini tubeamp prototype (especially setup and configured for the GS1000e).
  
 After one year and having learnt a lot about amplifier and tube amplifier design building and optimizing my own little tube amps i think i will
  
 - rebuild my original TU-05 and an intermediate desktop Version to have this great TU-05 sound and listening experience back
  
 - as new reference for my next steps i am nearly sure i will buy a McIntosh HPA 100
  
 - and then restart and continue to build my fully battery driven star ground and power big tu-05 version
  
  
 best wishes
  
 GG


----------



## GermanGuy

sorry - accidentally hitting the wrong button


----------



## Lee June

Lately, I ordered TU-05 and they replied me that it will be completed at december
  
 I'm really looking forward to hear it!
  
 I will match it with my ak240
  
 If you expirenced it, please give me some helpful tips for using it!


----------



## Sam Edwards

benholmes said:


> Can anyone tell me if the A2P TU-05 runs the Audeze LCD collection headphones?
> 
> I asked Kageyuki Shikada and he was helpful in telling me that the TU-05 was the flagship model, but wasn't all that powerful. He said that if I wanted power, that the TUR-06 is more suitable... However he said that he would recommend the TU-05 over the TUR-06...
> 
> ...


 

 I brought the TU-05 to one of the head-fi meets in So Cal and the designers of the Audeze headphones came by my booth. After a quick listen with my TH900's and HD800's they brought back a pair of LCD-X for me to try. Clearly this was their recommendation to use with this amp. Honestly it sounded great and I was very tempted by the show special. I'm sure the LCD-XC would also work well.


----------



## KrissBill

I got my TU-05 and wrote a review... http://www.head-fi.org/products/analog-squared-paper-tu-05b


----------



## GermanGuy

Great News ! Happy that you are happy with your TU-05 !


----------



## KrissBill

Few words about the design of a SET. When playing back music recorded with vacuum tube electronics, you notice a different dynamic character because of tube response. Subtle artist intonations are clearer and more pronounced, fostering a greater sense of realism and emotional connection to the recording. This is due to the fact that tubes clip in a much nicer fashion than solid state amps do: this extra subjective headroom gives punch to tube-recorded music and since the loud signals can be recorded at higher levels, the softer signals are also louder, so they are not lost in tape hiss and they effectively give the tube sound greater clarity.
 Also, tube amplifier distorsion is made of even harmonics, while solid state amplifier distorsion is made of odd harmonics. The odd harmonics (third and fifth) produce a "stopped" or "covered" sound. The even harmonics (second, fourth, and sixth) produce "choral" or "singing" sounds. Musically the second is an octave above the fundamental and is almost inaudible; yet it adds body to the sound, making it fuller. The feeling of bass response is directly related to the strong second harmonic component, which reinforce the "natural" bass. In a push pull amplifier this second harmonic distortion is cancelled in the output transformer.
 The third produces a sound many musicians refer to as "blanketed." Instead of making the tone fuller, a strong third actually gives the sound a metallic quality that gets annoying in character as its amplitude increases.​
 Comparing tube and transistors is like comparing a violin in wood with another one in carbon fiber.
  
 With its SET design, the TU-05 uses what is probably the most simplistic and inefficient design (electrically), but this is also the purest in terms of musicality, and that explains why this amplifier is incredibly natural and direct.


----------



## GermanGuy

TEN NOS LORENZ DF91 OFFERED HERE  !  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DF91-LORENZ-NOS-NEU-Rohre-gepruft-1T4-Tube-1F3-Valve-NEW-Valvula-Valvola-Tutto-/311494270043?hash=item4886815c5b:g:-HcAAOSwnipWWKTO
  
 it´s a trustable source i also bought a lot in the past there.


----------



## smial1966

Very good spot GG thanks for sharing the link.
  
 Seasons greetings to all thread readers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


germanguy said:


> TEN NOS LORENZ DF91 OFFERED HERE  !
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/DF91-LORENZ-NOS-NEU-Rohre-gepruft-1T4-Tube-1F3-Valve-NEW-Valvula-Valvola-Tutto-/311494270043?hash=item4886815c5b:g:-HcAAOSwnipWWKTO
> 
> it´s a trustable source i also bought a lot in the past there.


----------



## rumina

I received my TR-07hp mk2 some weeks ago and i'm verry happy with it. The amp is nicly
 build with a DIY touch what i like. As you may know the amp use 2 vfet transistors from Sony
 (2SK79), the are discontinued since years and hard to find. Vfet have a triode characteristic,
 so a tube like sound is the result.
  
 The bass is detailed, deep and strong - hard to finde a portable amp so competent. The mids
 are soft and nicely balanced, some extra details are missing, the focus here is on a enjoyable
 side, not a analytic one. The highs are not very extended but fits the character of the amp very
 well. Some will say that the amp is missing here some parts of the music. Overall is a natural
 sounding amp with the focus of enjoyment and easiness, not neutrality. Soundstage is either
 super wide nor narrow, that fits fine. The presentation is not very 3d, leans on the flat side.
 What is realy nice that this all comes with a quite speedy and direct prensentation - not muddy
 oder sticky like other tube amps. If you know the neslon pass house sound, think of it minus
 some details in the highs and limited 3th dimension.
  
 The power output is weak, don't try to use low efficieny and/or high ohm headphones. Works
 great with sensitive headphones like Fostex TH-900, here the not so prominent highs fits the
 character of the TH-900 perfect. With the Piano Forte X the bass gets some extra power and
 the presentation is super smooth. At the moment i used it most of the time with some AK T8ie,
 a great pairing too.
  
 The amp needs some time to sound best, about 15-20 minutes. It gets warm after 1 hour.
 Runtime is short with about 4 hours, charging time long with about 8 hours. So its not the
 best amp for portable use due the limited runtime and warm up time.
  
 It's a amp for people who like to dive into the music and not into analytics. This amp brings
 you to the music no away from it.


----------



## fotomeow

rumina said:


> I received my TR-07hp mk2 some weeks ago and i'm verry happy with it. The amp is nicly
> build with a DIY touch what i like. As you may know the amp use 2 vfet transistors from Sony
> (2SK79), the are discontinued since years and hard to find. Vfet have a triode characteristic,
> so a tube like sound is the result.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the input, I've been interested in this particular amp the last few months and my hesitation has been it's ability, or inability to drive full sized cans. I love the DIY/boutique nature of the amp design/build by A2P. 
 Glad you mentioned the Fostex TH-900s, and I was wondering if that HP could be a good match, sounds like it is. I had emailed A2P about possible HP matches, he thought the Audeze EL-8s may be a good match too, but he says he's never tried them. I've heard the Nelson Pass SIT amps and they are quite sonically impressive. But just like the TU-0-7 needing the right synergy with HPs, so do the Pass amps with the right speakers. 
  
 I wish I could throw down for a TU-07hpii, but just can't afford it now. Hopefully in the future! 
 I would welcome any updates you want to ad this this thread in the future!


----------



## Sam Edwards

Agreed. TH900 is great with A2P products.


----------



## fotomeow

Thanks Sam,
 anybody know if the TU-07 hpii plays well with the LCD-X or XC??


----------



## bmichels

My new combo is MAGICAL !


----------



## manatworks

I'm thinking of getting tu-05 to use with UERR and TG334 , anyone try these combo before? . I'd love to hear some impression!


----------



## Sam Edwards

I have a TU-05 with the UERM. Very cool combo. I'm sure the UERR would be even better.


----------



## manatworks

Thanks! Thhe wait time is pretty epic tho , now that's some boutique stuff right there.


----------



## KrissBill

My turn to do tube rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I will test an all-Mullard solution and a Telefunken DF904 with Philips DL92. They are on their way.
  
 Meanwhile, I received a MHDT Stockholm 2 DAC (R2R Non Oversampling and triode tube output). Pure beauty sound with the TU-05.
  
 - chris


----------



## rumina

rumina said:


> I received my TR-07hp mk2 some weeks ago and i'm verry happy with it. The amp is nicly
> build with a DIY touch what i like. As you may know the amp use 2 vfet transistors from Sony
> (2SK79), the are discontinued since years and hard to find. Vfet have a triode characteristic,
> so a tube like sound is the result.
> ...


 
 Update 04/2016
  
 Love is strong for this amp after some weeks, it realy shines with easy to drive headphones or
 iem. With the AK T8iE the Bass around 150 hz gets to dominant for me, i eq these iem with a
 bump of -3 db around 150 hz. Direct driven from the AK240 i would put the bass down only the
 half. A weakness of this amp are complex multi layered arragements, like in a opera where the
 whole orchestra is playing, the instruments blend together and loosing contour, that was special
 to realise because the amps nature is quite speedy and i wasn't expecting this. I never had this
 effect with any amp who is at the same time not on the slow or muddy side. It's for me not a big
 no go because you need to throw a lot of musical information at the same time at the amp that
 this happens but when it does it's obvious. No problem at all when you listen to jazz, country,
 latin or arragments with a dozen instruments. Maybe it's like a supercar performing perfect but
 when the limit is reached he failes heavy. But anyway, i often grab this combo at home even if
 i could choose great desktop gear/full size headphones, a pleasure to dig deep into the music.
  
 I measured the charging power, it's 0.65 a and drop to near zero after 4 hours, so the battery
 should be near full after 4 hours.
  
 Receiving the Ocharaku Flat4-Sakura Plus tomorrow after they get out of the customs i'm very
 exicted to discover this new combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, have a good feeling that's also a great pairing.


----------



## KrissBill

Small review of my Mullard (CV820 and CV785) experience on TU-05, compared to the original tubes  (original from A2P: 1U4 Raytheon from the US Army and 3S4 from General Electrics) which is a very good combo.
  
 I was expecting a romantic personnality, but not at all: bass might be a little deeper but this is not obvious at all, medium is a little bit recessed compared to the original one but also more refined, higher frequencies are very refined, never aggressive, and I would say the combo adds musicality, at the cost of a little bit less definition and space. I like it more than the original combo.
  
 Hope to test DF904 Telefunken and DL92 Philips soon.


----------



## fotomeow

Thx for the update and specifics, good to know for us lurkers who are saving up our pennies for one of these. 



rumina said:


> Update 04/2016
> 
> Love is strong for this amp after some weeks, it realy shines with easy to drive headphones or
> iem. With the AK T8iE the Bass around 150 hz gets to dominant for me, i eq these iem with a
> ...


----------



## GermanGuy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DF96-TUBE-TELEFUNKEN-BRAND-TUBE-WITH-CODE-NOS-NIB-RC153-/131156172299?hash=item1e89845e0b:g:Yi8AAMXQeKNTOrR8

8 telefunken df96 it seems with "Raute" symbol available here.


----------



## bmichels

I published here my test of my* TU-05* against the *WooAudio WA8*.  using my HUGO and HE-X 



NOTE: I have not used my TU-05 during this last year, using mostly my HUGO direct to HE-X or to feed my Eddie Curent 445, but.... thanks to this test I realized how the TU-05 improves the HUGO when using the HE-X, so now I will at home always use HUGO+TU-05 instead of HUGO direct


----------



## NNewman

Hello. By chance I have bought a used Tur06. Does any body going to visit London CanJam with the last version* of the amp? Since I want to compare, how it improves the sound before sending my to Japan for an upgrade...


----------



## xplosive

Hello, its been a while off from this thread. just want to share my latest addition to my (old) setup.
  

  
 the tur06 still in early version (mine is #4) and i love it.


----------



## NNewman

Great to hear, that it might be not necessary to send the amp for an upgrade. What headphones can you especially recommend to Tur06? For jazz and opera mostly...


----------



## bmichels

Sunny day with the TU-05 and...the 2 dogs


----------



## calico88

Is there a TU-05 schematic ??


----------



## KrissBill

Folks, I have been using the TU-05 with Telefunken DF904 and Philips DL92 for 6 months now and it is pure beauty, delicacy but also great power, lot of weight when needed or and very deep bass. Really a killer combo. Add a MHDT Stockholm 2 (not portable) to this and this is an end of the game for me. I enjoy every second of it. It is so perfect that I have no idea how I could improve it and what result it would give. I am 52 and have been a HiFi guy all my life (since I was 14), with incredibly expensive systems in my salon when I could afford them and with endless conflicts with my family (which brought me to something smaller and less expensive), but the MHDT + TU-05 is beyond anything I owned, for a fraction of the price.
  
 Here is the whole thing:
  
 - Mac Music Server with iTunes and Pure Music processor
 - USB TotalDAC D1
 - MHDT Stockholm 2 with WE396A (military) and NOS 2R PCM56K
 - AudioQuest BigSur cable
 - Wireworld Electra 7 power cable
 - TU-05 with Telefunken DF904 and Philips DL92
 - EarSonics Velvet with pure silver cable
  
 Pure blessing.
  
 - chris


----------



## GermanGuy

The tu-05 schematic is (c) copyright by analog squared paper


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Yesterday I have thoroughly listened to my Tur06 and compared it to Chord mojo alone. With my T5P I have noticed, that the mojo alone sounds much clearer on the highs. I think that it might be the tubes. I use Silvania. Can you advice me what pair I can try to get the clearer highs with low impedance headphones and not do much V sound character. I also have a pair of CIFTE tubes. They sounds very natural, but have even more distortion on the highs.


----------



## NNewman

I have tried today my TUR06 with the external cap.  22 mf 630V !!! Nearly 50% as big as the whole amp. it was fun. The low end was AWERSOME!!!. Thinking of making an external connection for an big caps for home use. With the possibility of quick switching off...


----------



## bmichels

nnewman said:


> I have tried today my TUR06 with the external cap.  it was fun. The low end was AWERSOME!!!. Thinking of making an external connection for an big caps for home use. With the possibility of quick switching off...




What do you mean by " with the external cap " ?


----------



## NNewman

bmichels said:


> What do you mean by " with the external cap " ?



I have opened it and soldered a cap instead of an "standard" one... Unfortunately I cant load a picture. Dont know why...


----------



## bmichels

I see.  Congratulation.
  
 I also modified my TU-05 by replacing all internal wires, changing the 2 transformer, removing the impedance switch which is in the signal path, and adding a (unbalanced) XLR ourput.   Mostly for the fun...


----------



## NNewman

I see. You have done a big job. How can you describe the changes in the Sound? Did you change tha caps also? Resistors? What was the greatest influence?


----------



## bmichels

I did not tried changing Caps or resistors. May be I should try new caps IF it can fit inside the case which is already VERY crowded.
  
 Main change for better SQ was by upgrading the 2 transformers: More clarity & black background.   I could not hear any sound improvement with the other changes.  
  

  
  
 Implementation of the XLR was for convenience to use my Balanced TH900 without adapter.
  
  

  
 and of course I has much fun with ... tube rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (left case=Voltage tubes;  Right case=Power tubes)


----------



## Max Choiral

any impressions about NOS Dac?


----------



## bmichels

max choiral said:


> any impressions about NOS Dac?


 
  
 did not see or heard it.


----------



## NNewman

max choiral said:


> any impressions about NOS Dac?



Hello. Just make this thread alive again, I want to share the news from A2P owner that the first DAC with the usb input was built and ready for the inside test. So it might be already a short time before the USB NOS DAC will be avsilable for pre order.


----------



## bmichels

I just received from Kageyuki Shikada a pair of *1L4 raytheon *





 
  
 Those 1L4 « voltage stage » tube are an improved version of 1U4, and will favorably pair with my *"TEN" *japanese "3S4-SF power tubes" : quite a rare combo !  
  
 I'm excited to test them in my TU-05...


----------



## NNewman

bmichels said:


> I just received from Kageyuki Shikada a pair of *1L4 raytheon *
> 
> Those 1L4 « voltage stage » tube are an improved version of 1U4, and will favorably pair with my *"TEN"* japanese "3S4-SF power tubes" : quite a rare combo !
> 
> I'm excited to test them in my TU-05...



Hello. Looking forward to hear your impressions!


----------



## bmichels (May 1, 2017)

Now the new tubes are installed and burning-in.  4 rare tubes ..... 

I will tell later how the IL4 compare to the Telefunken 1U4 that I used before.


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

Hello everyone.

I am SHIKADA KAGEYUKI of ANALOG SQUARED PAPER.
I registered with Head-Fi.
Thank you very very much for many posts (and Interesting remodeling!!) about my work!
Thanks to everyone, I can make better products.
I will reply to questions as much as I can.

ありがとう。

A2P Kageyuki Shikada.


----------



## bmichels

Dear Kageyuki Shikada, welcome on your thread.  And bravo for all the nice amplifiers that you built for us.

Now we are all looking for infos about your TUR-08 that is very exciting and promising, especially with balanced in-out


----------



## GermanGuy

Dear Shikada San, great to see you here, a big welcome from Germany!


----------



## NNewman

Shikada San, thanks for joining us here!


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

GermanGuy said:


> Dear Shikada San, great to see you here, a big welcome from Germany!


Thank you very much! Mr. German Guy.
I understand that you answered technical questions kindly in this Thread instead of me.
I would like to express my gratitude!!


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

bmichels said:


> Dear Kageyuki Shikada, welcome on your thread.  And bravo for all the nice amplifiers that you built for us.
> 
> Now we are all looking for infos about your TUR-08 that is very exciting and promising, especially with balanced in-out


＞＞

Thank you for your welcome.
About TUR - 08 (especially regarding balanced input), I will write it on official Facebook including circumstances.
TUR - 08 balanced input is semi - correspondence. Because once, I made a full-balance TUR-08 prototype. The vacuum tube input of the differential circuit canceled out the pleasant overtone of the vacuum tube and it was very bad sound.
Therefore, in TUR - 08, conventional 1 U 4, 1 T 4, 1 L 4 are used single ended,
By making the amplifier driving the headphones BTL, I realized the unbreakable ground potential and power while taking advantage of the sound of the vacuum tube.


----------



## bmichels

We has a small meeting today with friends, and we all found that the TU-05 really improve all our DAPs sound.  it open really the sound WITHOUT loosing details.

Expecialy with the A&K SP1000 > TU-05 > HE-1000 hifiman.  The TU-05 bring the magic into the HE1000 which sound a little flat direct out of the SP1000, even balanced (lack of power )


  

I also found that with all my Headphone now I prefer to use the TU-05 at volume 100% and do the volume adjustment on the DAP.

So, I had this idea :  *will the sound be even better if I remove the volume potentiometer and make the wires direct *?  what do you think ? 



Besides, I* wonder if some of you have upgraded their TU-05 with better parts since they purchased it ?  S*ince I bought it in 2013,  really want to kept mine up-to-date .....


----------



## nevin

Kageyuki Shikada said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am SHIKADA KAGEYUKI of ANALOG SQUARED PAPER.
> I registered with Head-Fi.
> ...



Wow!!! I didn't expect to see you here, Shikada-san. Welcome!!!!


----------



## GermanGuy

bmichels said:


> We has a small meeting today with friends, and we all found that the TU-05 really improve all our DAPs sound.  it open really the sound WITHOUT loosing details.
> 
> Expecialy with the A&K SP1000 > TU-05 > HE-1000 hifiman.  The TU-05 bring the magic into the HE1000 which sound a little flat direct out of the SP1000, even balanced (lack of power )
> 
> ...



bmichels - you can replace the potentiometer by two resistors, but should not just remove it, because the resistor(s) together with the Input capacitors work as high pass filter limiting the lowest possible frequency (see http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/filter/filter_3.html f.e) (the cut off frequency in the case of the tu-05 should be around 30 Hz and surely is part of the design parameters of the amp ) If you remove it, the cut off frequency is nearly 1 Hz (assuming 1 MOhm Input resistance of the first tube stage),  i am sure the amp would clip and heavily distort if all that very low frequencies lower than 30 or 20 Hz had to be amplified (if part of a signal).


----------



## AnakChan

I sent my TUR06 off for a repair as it was generating quite a bit of noise. Shikada-san finally finished his refurbishment and it's a great time to try the NuTube board he made for me a few months ago :-



 

 

 

It seems to have a warmer touch than my Fujitsu Ten 1T4SF's - a different flavour for sure. I think it'll suit brightish-styled earphones/headphones.

P.S. For those unfamiliar with the NuTube thread and more popularly Pete Millet's NuTube hybrid (DIY??) thread, and a review of Apex Sangaku I wrote which employs the NuTube.


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

bmichels said:


> We has a small meeting today with friends, and we all found that the TU-05 really improve all our DAPs sound.  it open really the sound WITHOUT loosing details.
> 
> Expecialy with the A&K SP1000 > TU-05 > HE-1000 hifiman.  The TU-05 bring the magic into the HE1000 which sound a little flat direct out of the SP1000, even balanced (lack of power )
> 
> ...



Mr. Michael,

Thank you for testing!
Mr. German guy has already responded. (Thanks.)

The input attenuator brings about degradation of sound quality. In the past it was better than the digital attenuator, but the latest DAP attenuation system is very excellent.

I think that it is a remodeling which has merit to directly connecting. (But just pass the attenuator, passing the capacitor after that will amplify the direct current and magnetize the transformer.

Originally, vacuum tubes have much higher impedance than transistors, so the influence is very small.

However, I am offering Pure Pad Attenuator of Tokyo Kohon for the sake of even higher quality sound. However, due to the large parts, mounting requires sacrifice of illumination or selection of long chassis.


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada (Sep 10, 2017)

I am sorry to leave it for a while.

I will provide a glass-like acrylic panel for my dear TU - 05 and TUR - 06 users.
We will announce the launch on Facebook.

https://twitter.com/Analog2P/status...rc=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.analog2p.com/





We are also developing a slightly increased core volume of the transformer of TU - 05.

And about TUR - 08.
Using 3.5mm TRRS 4P jack, it will be able to handle both balanced and unbalanced inputs.


----------



## gunwale

i am looking to get a good tube amp sound for my iem oriolus v2.

which version should i get?

which has the lowest noise?


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

gunwale said:


> i am looking to get a good tube amp sound for my iem oriolus v2.
> 
> which version should i get?
> 
> which has the lowest noise?




Hi, Thank you for question.

TU - 05 does not cause hiss noise due to semiconductor.
TUR - 06 also reduces the noise by lowering the internal gain.
I recommend TU - 05 if you can tolerate the size.
However, there is accidental noise from the vacuum tube.
(Microphonics from vibration, and contact noise of filaments)
These depend on the vacuum tube.

Although it is paid, I can attach a sorted vacuum tube.

Thanks.


----------



## gunwale

hi kageyuki-san.

i have a question for the nosdac type 1.

the description in the website is still in japanese.

from the picture the input is coaxial?

does it support up till 24/96? i saw both 16/48 and 24/96.

which amp suits the dac better?

thanks.


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

gunwale said:


> hi kageyuki-san.
> 
> i have a question for the nosdac type 1.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Type 1 is support only Coaxial input.

It can also be manufactured as optical input.

(It is not very beautiful because it is a board mounted type connector.)

The signal accepts 24 bits 96 Khz,

Since TDA1543 is a 16-bit DAC element, the lower bits are truncated.

Designed as an 07hp amplifier, some customers are combining with other series.

I am currently developing a new NOSDAC suitable for 06, 05.

Thank you.


----------



## Joe_King

Hi,
Will it be better SQ if i use aTU-05 between an Ibasso DX 200 and a Shure KSE 1500?
Have anyone tried that combo?

Cheers,


----------



## bmichels

I can't tell for DX200+KSE1500, but, as you know, I tested the TU-05 with the A&K SP1000 and the KSE1500, and did not find that the TU-05 was necessary.   With other headphones or amps, the TU-05 usually bring a nice added warms, but... the KSE1500 + SP1000 is for me already a perfect combinaison of precision and musicality.


----------



## Joe_King

Okey, Thank you! Maybe better to spend the Money on an upgrade to SP 1000...


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

Joe_King said:


> Hi,
> Will it be better SQ if i use aTU-05 between an Ibasso DX 200 and a Shure KSE 1500?
> Have anyone tried that combo?
> 
> Cheers,



I think that TU05 may be good if you want enjoy the vacuum tubes sound.
It is peculiar to the SP 1000's internal amp, but it's not a vacuum tube sound.
(In my opinion, I think the vacuum tube amp is effective with a simple dynamic earphone / headphone.)

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## bmichels (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone listened to the new *TUR-08* yet ?  I have TU-05 that I love, and wonder if the new TUR-O8 sound better ?


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

bmichels said:


> Anyone listened to the new *TUR-08* yet ?  I have TU-05 that I love, and wonder if the new TUR-O8 sound better ?



Hi, 
Production of TUR - 08 has been delayed. (I'm sorry..)
So, there are no customers who have it yet.
I will complete it in January and ship it.


----------



## boomtube

Looking to buy a TU-05...if you have one at a reasonable price, please PM me.


----------



## Oneminde

I am curious about the TR-07hp but I am unable to locate reviews and comparison. Could someone help me with this task ?


----------



## AnakChan

Oneminde said:


> I am curious about the TR-07hp but I am unable to locate reviews and comparison. Could someone help me with this task ?


How about this?? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/analog-squared-paper-discussion-thread.632518/page-246#post-12130254


----------



## bmichels

Any idea when we can expect TUR-08 availability ?


----------



## headfirocks (Mar 24, 2018)

Has anyone compared any of the Entry, Middle, and Premium grades for the TU-05?  I'd like to choose premium but I know silver components can change the character of the sound quite a bit.

I think I read that you can opt for a switch that switches between the output impedances.  Is that true?

Anyone tried the acrylic tube windows?

Is the TU-05 and TU-05b the same thing?


----------



## gidion27 (Sep 4, 2018)

I got both the current and the voltage versions of this beautiful sounding amp. I can not say enough how great these amps sound. Will do a full comparison in a few weeks .


----------



## gidion27

perfect companion on the road


----------



## gr8soundz

gidion27 said:


> I got both the current and the voltage versions of this beautiful sounding amp. I can not say enough how great these amps sound. Will do a full comparison in a few weeks .



How is the current version with dynamic headphones?

I use planars more often and can only afford one so I'm interested in the current version as there are very few of those type amps available.


----------



## headfirocks

What are the current and voltage versions?  There are two versions?


----------



## gidion27

*Voltage Drive*

DRIVE CIRCUIT
ClassA SEPP
POWER
80+80 [mW]at 8ohm 3%
OUTPUT IMPEDANCE
~8 [Ω]
FREQ RESPONSE
5〜200,000 [Hz]　at-3dB
*●Current Drive*

DRIVE CIRCUIT
ClassA/AB SEPP
POWER
20+20 [mW]at 40ohm 3%
OUTPUT IMPEDANCE
30~ [Ω]
FREQ RESPONSE
5〜200,000 [Hz]　at-3dB


----------



## gidion27

I went from the voltage version to the current drive version. I truly love the current drive version with my headphones


The current drive has a high output impedance. 
It takes full advantage of the softness and deep bass
that is similar to the vacuum tube amplifier with a single dynamic type headphone....


----------



## headfirocks

Which amp is it that has current or voltage drive?


----------



## gidion27

The black one in the photo is the current version


----------



## gidion27




----------



## headfirocks

We're talking about the TR-07hp?


----------



## gidion27

headfirocks said:


> We're talking about the TR-07hp?


Yes it is the 07hp. He created a new low noise version of tge 07hp. Sounds amazing.  

Currently running them both with Senh. 25 and audiofly 1160's

Both are amazing sounding


----------



## cedboe

Hi Analo2p owners ! Does someone has the NOS DAC ? Can you share impressions ? I could see it only goes to 16'000Hz, wondering how it translates in the sound...

Thanks for your inupt !


----------



## headfirocks (Mar 14, 2019)

Wish it were USB.

BTW I'm loving my TU-05 on a vinyl-only 100% off the grid system.  Anybody had success tube rolling?


----------



## cedboe (Mar 15, 2019)

You can use a usb to coax adapter, no deal breaker for me. But knowing how it sounds would interest me. What do you use as turntable to be off the grid ?


----------



## headfirocks

Clearaudio turntable powered by a Red Wine Audio Black Lightning 12v battery power supply.


----------



## cedboe

Cool !


----------



## bmichels (Mar 17, 2019)

headfirocks said:


> Wish it were USB.
> 
> BTW I'm loving my TU-05 on a vinyl-only 100% off the grid system.  Anybody had success tube rolling?



Yes, I have purchased on eBay quite some tube to try.....  

Left box: "Voltage Stage " tubes (DF91, DF96, DF904, 1U4/1T4/1T4T, DT153, W17...)
Right box: "Power stage" tubes (3S4, DL92, CV820, N17, 1L33...)







One of my wining teams





In action :


----------



## headfirocks

Nice!  Big difference or small difference?


----------



## bmichels

small.


----------



## headfirocks

Would you describe the difference between 12AX7 tubes as big typically?  (I would.)


----------



## NNewman

I have found them at last!!!


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

cedboe said:


> Hi Analo2p owners ! Does someone has the NOS DAC ? Can you share impressions ? I could see it only goes to 16'000Hz, wondering how it translates in the sound...
> 
> Thanks for your inupt !




I am a designer of Analog2P.
thank you for having interest.

NOSDAC is slow rolled off up to 16kHz.
However, it has been confirmed that when a 92 kHz PCM is inserted, it naturally appears up to 30 kHz.

I am currently developing NOSDAC Type2.
This will be the same size as TUR06,
Equipped with better performance filter.


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

NNewman said:


> I have found them at last!!!


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

Congrats! :3 
 And thank you.
If you have any problems, please feel free to ask from the website.
I will support you


----------



## cedboe

This is great news ! I hope you are ok and haven't got the virus ! Take care and keep us updated ! Thanks !


----------



## bmichels

good to see that this thread is still alive.

After many many years, I still use my TU-05.


----------



## jerick70

Hi everyone.  I have a TUR-06 number 35.  This is a cool little tube amp.  What are the best tubes to pair with this amp?  From the @NNewman post is looks like the Rohren Lorenz are very very good.  How are Mullards, Telefunkens, Valvo, etc...


----------



## AnakChan

So I pulled out my TUR-06 recently 'cos someone reminded me that I had it. I've actually not listened to my TUR-06 in quite a long while. To my surprise this was actually able to drive the Hifiman Susvara and at pretty decent volumes for most albums. It doesn't sound constraint nor stressed in driving these inefficient headphones. I'm glad to be able to listen to tubes with the Susvara.


----------



## seamon

AnakChan said:


> So I pulled out my TUR-06 recently 'cos someone reminded me that I had it. I've actually not listened to my TUR-06 in quite a long while. To my surprise this was actually able to drive the Hifiman Susvara and at pretty decent volumes for most albums. It doesn't sound constraint nor stressed in driving these inefficient headphones. I'm glad to be able to listen to tubes with the Susvara.


Damn that's quite the feat


----------



## Calfredo826

Just ordered a TUR-06. Now the wait begins. Any new/old owners here that can share impressions? Also what tubes are the best for this beautiful amp?


----------



## AnakChan

Calfredo826 said:


> Just ordered a TUR-06. Now the wait begins. Any new/old owners here that can share impressions? Also what tubes are the best for this beautiful amp?


I wrote a review a=on the TUR-06 a good 7 yrs back?

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp.16327/reviews

The maker recommended Fujitsu Ten which is quite difficult to find, however they do have a lovely sublime sound. Note that tubes can get microphonic, so just setting expectations in advance.


----------



## Calfredo826

AnakChan said:


> I wrote a review a=on the TUR-06 a good 7 yrs back?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/analog-squared-paper-tur-06-portable-hybrid-tube-amp.16327/reviews
> 
> The maker recommended Fujitsu Ten which is quite difficult to find, however they do have a lovely sublime sound. Note that tubes can get microphonic, so just setting expectations in advance.


Thank you! Really appreciate it.


----------



## xand

Anyone listened to a Cayin C9 against any of these lovely Analog Squared Paper amps?


----------



## Whitigir

bmichels said:


> I did not tried changing Caps or resistors. May be I should try new caps IF it can fit inside the case which is already VERY crowded.
> 
> Main change for better SQ was by upgrading the 2 transformers: More clarity & black background.   I could not hear any sound improvement with the other changes.
> 
> ...


Holy cow!!! Your stacks of tubes is hurting my pocket LOL!!!


----------



## pigon000




----------



## Whitigir

pigon000 said:


>


Time to mod


----------



## jerick70

pigon000 said:


>


Looks like a big upgrade from my old TUR06.  Which model is that?


----------



## pigon000

jerick70 said:


> 내 예전 TUR06보다 크게 업그레이드 된 것 같아.  어떤 모델이야?


TU-05 😁


----------



## eskamobob1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Anyone have the TUR-08 and mind sharing impressions/comparisons? Also currious if anyone has tries sus off of one as well tbh

Edit: also currious how similar the sound is to the tur-06? Would the tur-06 give me a solid idea of the "house sound" before I go through the ordeal of getting a tur-08 made?


----------



## eskamobob1

Anyone know what this is a picture of? I cant find it on their products page


----------



## srinivasvignesh

HI, 

What is a good place to acquire a Tur-06 amp? (Would be interested if anyone in this group wants to let theirs go as well).

Thanks


----------



## jerick70

srinivasvignesh said:


> HI,
> 
> What is a good place to acquire a Tur-06 amp? (Would be interested if anyone in this group wants to let theirs go as well).
> 
> Thanks


These are pretty rare.  I had one and sold it a few months ago.  You could contact ASP and order from them.  https://www.analog2p.com/product/tur06.html


----------



## jerick70

eskamobob1 said:


> Anyone know what this is a picture of? I cant find it on their products page


Looks like a new DAC/Amp/Bluetooth offering from ASP.  Send an email to them and ask.  I don't think they have announced this product yet.


----------



## CJG888

NOS?


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

eskamobob1 said:


> Anyone know what this is a picture of? I cant find it on their products page



Hello everyone!
It's been a while since I've logged in.

Well, this amp is a custom-built DACAMP, using a NosDAC TypeOne, a TR-.
It looks like a combination of the best parts of the 07hp and TUR-06.

The wireless part can be equipped with LDAC or AptX-HD wireless modules.
The size is the same as the 06, and the DAC part is R-2R, so it has high reproducibility of low frequency. SIT was used for the amplification element; SIT (2SK79) is valuable, so it was done in the form of upgrading 07hp. We would like to use Nutube if we make it a standard product.

We wanted to make a product page, but we are busy with other production right now.

You can take orders and the price is 210,000 yen. (appointed day of delivery about 3 month.)

It has 4 XLR outputs and a standard phone output with an output level and impedance of 10Vp-p(3Vrms) 2 ohms. (Uses 4 TO-220 power transistors, same as TUR-08)

It uses the same two 18650 batteries as before, so it can be used for about 8 hours at high power.


----------



## eskamobob1

Kageyuki Shikada said:


> Hello everyone!
> It's been a while since I've logged in.
> 
> Well, this amp is a custom-built DACAMP, using a NosDAC TypeOne, a TR-.
> ...


Is this current drive if it is part 07hp?


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

eskamobob1 said:


> Is this current drive if it is part 07hp?



Thanks for reply 
This is a voltage drive, not a current drive.
VFETs (SIT) are used for voltage amplification.


----------



## eskamobob1

Kageyuki Shikada said:


> Thanks for reply
> This is a voltage drive, not a current drive.
> VFETs (SIT) are used for voltage amplification.


tyvm for all of the info! Looks like a very interesting product. Out of curiosity, I know the 07HP is no longer in production. Would it be possible to configure the 07sp to have a HP out? I love current drive amps but am looking for something a technical step up from my bakoon HPA-21 for both susvara and HD800S


----------



## CJG888

Is the DAC section a discrete resistor ladder or a Philips TDA1543 application?


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

If you want a size of 07hp, you can do it with digital amplifier technology. I'm also experimenting with an amplifier that drives headphones such as HE6se using a housing like 07sp. (Adopts a large TO-3 CAN transistor in Class A) This may not be battery-powered from the standpoint of power consumption.
I'm glad to got the Request. Thank you.



eskamobob1 said:


> tyvm for all of the info! Looks like a very interesting product. Out of curiosity, I know the 07HP is no longer in production. Would it be possible to configure the 07sp to have a HP out? I love current drive amps but am looking for something a technical step up from my bakoon HPA-21 for both susvara and HD800S


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

CJG888 said:


> Is the DAC section a discrete resistor ladder or a Philips TDA1543 application?



I used TDA1541A for this product.
Since the parts are rare, in the new production, the ready-made R-2R DAC chip or FPGA is used to configure the R-2R ladder.


----------



## sanjaycr

Hi Adding for future reference, the attached picture is for Tur-06 and the arrows depict low and high gain switches, when shipped it is at medium gain. I got the below information from Shikada while placing an order to use the Tur-06 for headphones and iems and how to get more juice when I use 600 ohms headphones and below change in settings can help.


----------



## Kageyuki Shikada

Thank you, I just shared on the Facebook page about the location of the gain trimmer. 




sanjaycr said:


> Hi Adding for future reference, the attached picture is for Tur-06 and the arrows depict low and high gain switches, when shipped it is at medium gain. I got the below information from Shikada while placing an order to use the Tur-06 for headphones and iems and how to get more juice when I use 600 ohms headphones and below change in settings can help.


----------



## sanjaycr

Kageyuki Shikada said:


> Thank you, I just shared on the Facebook page about the location of the gain trimmer.


https://www.facebook.com/analog2p/photos/a.268151103296674/4921540311291040/

good information


----------



## sanjaycr

sanjaycr said:


> https://www.facebook.com/analog2p/photos/a.268151103296674/4921540311291040/
> 
> good information


Can you also list down what headphones it can power at 0 db and what headphones might need the change to max gain value please? Helps understand the capability of the product.


----------

